# El misterio de las piramides



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 May 2022)

En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
Esta fue mi conclusión
Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información

Las pirámides, además de tener que sufrir toda clase de tesis marcianas, asaltos de unicornios y batallas de elfos, padecen también la manía de no hacer cuentas. En este caso se trata de hablar de muchas piedras y de mucho tiempo, pero sin atreverse a llegar más allá, pero si se para uno a mirar el tema de cerca está claro que algo falla. Según la Wikipedia, y otras muchas fuentes, la gran pirámide de Keops está formada por alrededor de 2.300.000 bloques de piedra. Según estas mismas fuentes, el peso medio de cada piedra es de 2,5 Toneladas, aunque hay bloques de más de sesenta toneladas. Y tranquilos todos, que no voy a volver al viejo tema de cómo las pusieron allí. El caso es que según las fuentes de la antigüedad se tardó veinte años en construirla, y según fuentes más modernas, veintitrés años, que es los que duró el reinado del emperador Keops, o Jufu, como se le llama actualmente. Vale.
Y aquí llega nuestra mente y nos dice, para abreviar: muchas piedras en mucho tiempo. Correcto. ¿Pero qué pasa si echamos un vistazo a las cifras? Que un minuto son sesenta segundos. Una hora, son 3600 segundos. Un día son 86400 segundos. Un año, entonces, son aproximadamente 31.536.000 segundos. Por lo tanto, 23 años son alrededor de 725 millones de segundos. Aquí ya la fastidiamos, porque parece que esta cuenta no la había hecho nadie y resulta que si dividimos estos segundos por el número de pedruscos gigantescos, nos sale que hay que poner una piedra cada cinco minutos y quince segundos, y eso trabajando veinticuatro horas al día, todos los días del año, cuando sabemos que de noche no se solía trabajar (dicen que por problemas con Fenosa, pero no me lo creo). Si se trabajan sólo 300 días a razón de 12 horas diarias (que ya es trabajar), estamos poniendo uno de esos morugos rocosos cada dos minutos. Y no sólo ponerlos, sino también ajustarlos, pues no es lo mismo mover una piedra enorme que dejarla al lado de otra: los últimos diez centímetros son los más difíciles, porque sólo se puede empujar desde una parte.
Por lo tanto, como las piedras son las que son, y allí están para contarlas, hay que pensar que el tiempo lo hemos calculado mal y que a lo mejor se empezó mucho antes o se acabó mucho después de lo que se dice.
Pero no: los economistas nunca harían eso. Los economistas, o en este caso los historiadores, generan un modelo y la realidad se tiene que adaptar a él, por las buenas o por las malas. Y si la realidad no se adapta, es que la realidad es falsa.


----------



## Guepardo (4 May 2022)

Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



y sin latigo , solo ponle atresmedia o mediaset


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 May 2022)

Por muchos esclavos que pongas, los pedruscos tienen un tiempo de manipulación, ejecución y ajuste
Además, la envergadura de las piedras, no creo que permitiera utilizar más de un número de esclavos determinado


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 May 2022)

Espero que en una obra tan multitudinaria, todos guardasen la distancia de seguridac o en su defecto portasen la correspondiente FFP2


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 May 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Espero que en una obra tan multitudinaria, todos guardasen la distancia de seguridac o en su defecto portasen la correspondiente FFP2



Se pinchaban agua sucia del Nilo
Eso te inmuniza ante todo


----------



## 11kjuan (4 May 2022)

Cuando de entre langostas funcivagas y parasitos hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Dame un ático con terraza y moveré el mundo...


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...




Pues si ves este documental, te va a descuadrar menos todavia, los egiptologos saben que las piramides no se pudieron hacer en 20 años, ni en 100, solo que no pueden reconocerlo sin perder su reputacion.
Las piramides no tienen la edad que dicen, 8.000 años, tienen muchisimos mas. Decia Napoleon, el hombre teme al tiempo, el tiempo teme a las piramides.


----------



## miguel92 (4 May 2022)

¿Qué misterio? Solo son piedras colocadas una sobre la otra.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Ni de coña, con 1 millon de esclavos lo único que harían es molestarse entre ellos. No por poner mas gente a bulto vas mas rápido.

Yo creo que las piramides ya estaban allí de hace muuuucho tiempo, y simplemente los egipcios se las encontraron. Quien las puso ahi? Pues ni puta idea macho.


----------



## OvEr0n (4 May 2022)

La solucion de la construcción de las piramides te la dan las piramides adyacentes de las reinas. En verdad no estan hechas todo de bloques. Hay una capa externa de bloque de caliza con varias filas de ancho y el resto es relleno con escombro. Las piramides mas pequeñas por dentro son solo escombro.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> La solucion de la construcción de las piramides te la dan las piramides adyacentes de las reinas. En verdad no estan hechas todo de bloques. Hay una capa externa de bloque de caliza con varias filas de ancho y el resto es relleno con escombro. Las piramides mas pequeñas por dentro son solo escombro.



No se de que están construidas, pero si están rellenas de escombros, y han aguantado miles de años
Fueron unos putos genios los ingenieros egipcios para conseguir tal proeza


----------



## PEPEYE (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Las piramide no las construyeron esclavos, eso solo pasa en las peliculas


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Las piramide no las construyeron esclavos, eso solo pasa en las peliculas



Las películas si que las hicieron esclavos.


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> La solucion de la construcción de las piramides te la dan las piramides adyacentes de las reinas. En verdad no estan hechas todo de bloques. Hay una capa externa de bloque de caliza con varias filas de ancho y el resto es relleno con escombro. Las piramides mas pequeñas por dentro son solo escombro.



Piramides tan grandes rellenas con escombro, no duran miles de años, y la construccion de las salas interiores, tan precisa y detallada seria imposible.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Las piramide no las construyeron esclavos, eso solo pasa en las peliculas



No claro, las construyeron los aliens , eso pasa en la vida real.
Lo que hay que leer.
El mundo está lleno de megaconstrucciones antiguas y no lo hicieron con esclavos. 
La catedral de constantinopla fueron también los aliens?
Leer un poquito y no digáis tonterías 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Esclavos? hoy en dia muchos ingenieros arquitectos y CEOs de corporaciones de construccion dicen que si les dieran tiempo recursos y dinero ilimitados por hacer una reproduccion de la Gran piramide de Ghiza, no sabrian ni por donde empezar.


----------



## Alguien random (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Mis dies a este señor


----------



## Verita Serum (4 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No claro, las construyeron los aliens , eso pasa en la vida real.
> Lo que hay que leer.
> El mundo está lleno de megaconstrucciones antiguas y no lo hicieron con esclavos.
> La catedral de constantinopla fueron también los aliens?
> ...



Yo creo que se refiere a que la hicieron hombres libres.


----------



## rsaca (4 May 2022)

Yo he estado en la cámara interior de una de ellas. No recuerdo si Kefren o Micerinos. No era la de Keops. Por dentro es piedra, no escombro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Esclavos? hoy en dia muchos ingenieros arquitectos y CEOs de corporaciones de construccion dicen que si les dieran tiempo recursos y dinero ilimitados por hacer una reproduccion de la Gran piramide de Ghiza, no sabrian ni por donde empezar.



Por eso en las Vegas no hay pirámides


----------



## PEPEYE (4 May 2022)

Entiendo que la hitoria de la evolucion de humanidad a raiz de los recientes hallazgos arqueologicos habria que reescribibirla
Si ya de por si las piramides de Egipto suguen generando mas preguntas que respuestas, luego te encuentras con ruinas que dificilmente encajan en nuestros conocimientos
Descubren la pirámide más antigua del mundo oculta en una montaña de Indonesia

Por otra parte de los constructores de *Stonehenge* , sobre el 3000 a.c,







*Göbekli Tepe* sobre el 9.500 a.c. (no no sobra ningun cero)


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por eso en las Vegas no hay pirámides



Lo que hay en las vegas es un hotel con forma de piramide, no esta hecha de piedras de 60 toneladas cada una, dentro de 50 o 100 años derribaran el edificio por que ya no sera seguro, eso para la piramide de Guiza, es un estornudo.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (4 May 2022)

Por favor, a magufimierdear al subforo a tal efecto. La pirámide es un edificio muy estable en que la parte ya construida sirve de andamio, lo que facilita mucho las cosas. Por eso tantas culturas las erigieron. Si aceptamos al suelo de piedra como la estructura arquitectónica mas sencilla, la pirámide debe ser la segunda o la tercera pues consiste en una pila de suelos de área decreciente sin necesidad de vigas, paredes de carga, arcos, columnas ni nada.



11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Ese hombre tiene a su edad la curiosidad y el espíritu científico que cien magufos juntos -algunos incluso con carreras técnicas- no han tenido nunca. Tipos como él construyeron maravillas a ojímetro sin cálculos de estructuras ni mas matemáticas que contar el número de ladrillos, sólo con trucos sencillos e ingeniosos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 May 2022)

Todo son teorías y no sabemos con certeza la historia de esas pirámides.
Pero lo que hay que descartar siempre son las versiones oficiales.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Por favor, a magufimierdear al subforo a tal efecto. La pirámide es un edificio muy estable en que la parte ya construida sirve de andamio, lo que facilita mucho las cosas. Por eso tantas culturas las erigieron. Si aceptamos al suelo de piedra como la estructura arquitectónica mas sencilla, la pirámide debe ser la segunda o la tercera pues consiste en una pila de suelos de área decreciente sin necesidad de vigas, paredes de carga, arcos, columnas ni nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Ese hombre tiene a su edad la curiosidad y el espíritu científico que cien magufos juntos -algunos incluso con carreras técnicas- no han tenido nunca. Tipos como él construyeron maravillas a ojímetro sin cálculos de estructuras ni mas matemáticas que contar el número de ladrillos, sólo con trucos sencillos e ingeniosos.



Hablas de la facilidad de la construcción, desde una perspectiva actual, pensando en medios y tecnología actuales
Tienes que remontarte a la edad en que en teoría se levantaron, y los recursos que tenían disponibles para hacerlo


----------



## Enrique cido (4 May 2022)

Os demuestro con pruebas que las pirámides no las hicieron los egipcios!


Buenas, Basándonos en los lados de las caras de la gran pirámide, nos vamos a wikipedia y vemos la medida oficial de los lados. Ahora nos vamos a un programa de dibujo técnico y creamos la base con la info de wikipedia. He marcado la cara norte horizontal y la cara oeste vertical, por lo...




www.burbuja.info





OP mira este hilo que puse hace un tiempo sobre el tema y flipa.

Demuestro que no fueron egipcios los que las hicieron y lo demuestro con pruebas no con teorías o hipótesis rocambolescas.


----------



## chameleon (4 May 2022)

el conteo de bloques esta mal, probablemente por dentro este relleno de escombros, piedras mas mequeñas y arena


----------



## Kamui (4 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No claro, las construyeron los aliens , eso pasa en la vida real.
> Lo que hay que leer.
> El mundo está lleno de megaconstrucciones antiguas y no lo hicieron con esclavos.
> La catedral de constantinopla fueron también los aliens?
> ...



Alguna vez leí que los curritos que hicieron las pirámides no se corresponden con esa imagen de tíos moribundos en taparrabos que van cayendo por fatiga con latigazos de fondo que tenemos todos, sino trabajadores más o menos normales como en el resto de la Historia con otros monumentos y catedrales.

Yo entiendo que se refiere a eso.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Hablas de la facilidad de la construcción, desde una perspectiva actual, pensando en medios y tecnología actuales
> Tienes que remontarte a la edad en que en teoría se levantaron, y los recursos que tenían disponibles para hacerlo



¿Has visto el vídeo que enlazó @11kjuan ? Un método práctico y sencillo sin necesidad de herramientas modernas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 May 2022)

Kamui dijo:


> Alguna vez leí que los curritos que hicieron las pirámides no se corresponden con esa imagen de tíos moribundos en taparrabos que van cayendo por fatiga con latigazos de fondo que tenemos todos, sino trabajadores más o menos normales como en el resto de la Historia con otros monumentos y catedrales.
> 
> Yo entiendo que se refiere a eso.



Pues claro que estaban bien alimentados, tenían el valle del nilo, y eso de los latigazos es invención del hombre moderno.
El látigo no ayuda a mover piedras, eso lo hace un buen plato de arroz con conejo


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 May 2022)

Pues vais a flipar cuando os enteréis que las canteras de donde extraían los bloques de granito (alguno de los cuales pesaba más de 10 Toneladas) estaban a 800 Km de distancia de las pirámides y que por tanto tenían que transportarlas "a pelito" hasta el puerto, subirlas a barcos, recorrerse el Nilo, luego descargarlas en el puerto y por último transportarlas hasta la pirámide de nuevo "a pelito"...







La física desvela los misterios de las pirámides de Egipto


----------



## lapetus (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos



La arqueología actual está dominada por las universidades globalistas. En Egipto, el corrupto Hawas decide quién excava y la interpretación de lo que se encuentra. Todo debe casar con los dogmas establecidos por ellos mismos. Ellos difunden una narrativa materialista y simplista que además viene a decir que la humanidad está en progreso permanente, y que el ser humano moderno debe ser por necesidad superior a las civilizaciones antiguas.

La arqueología hasta hace poco afirmaba que la civilización empezó en Sumer, derivada de la agricultura. Pero ahí tienes los yacimientos turcos (hoy visitables) de Gobekli Tepe y Karahan Tepe, en los que hay una civilización incomprensible, sin aparentes cultivos, que alinean enormes piedras.

El enigma de las pirámides es fácilmente resoluble. Sólo hay que pasar de las mentiras de los de la nariz larga y razonar:

Los constructores de las pirámides poseían máquinas avanzadas de construcción (gruas, poleas, ruedas, barcazas, etc)
Posiblemente conociesen aleaciones duras, y no sólo el cobre. No se talla y labra el granito con cobre ni con piedras redondas de diorita.
Tenían conocimientos astronómicos muy avanzados.
No se construyeron durante el reinado de un faraón. Si una catedral lleva siglos construirla, de igual modo una pirámide.
El punto 4 los deja con el culo al aire, pues ellos dicen que eran tumbas y tumbas sólo. A pesar de que no se han encontrado momias en la mayoría de las pirámides. Ellos dice que fueron saqueadas, pero entonces tenemos el mismo problema con la tecnología y habilidades de los saqueadores.


----------



## OvEr0n (4 May 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Yo he estado en la cámara interior de una de ellas. No recuerdo si Kefren o Micerinos. No era la de Keops. Por dentro es piedra, no escombro.



Joder pero como podeis ser tan gañanes. Si tu rellenas de escombro segun vas subiendo puedes ir construyendo estructura interna de piedra que quedaria dando el margen al escombro. O que pasa que vuestras casas son toda de ladrillo visto? O piensas que en los edificios de muros con canteria es todo piedra?


----------



## lapetus (4 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> La solucion de la construcción de las piramides te la dan las piramides adyacentes de las reinas. En verdad no estan hechas todo de bloques. Hay una capa externa de bloque de caliza con varias filas de ancho y el resto es relleno con escombro. Las piramides mas pequeñas por dentro son solo escombro.



Así es, se construyeron con total probabilidad en base a estructuras interiores, relleno de escombros, y la capa externa. La misma pirámide servía para construir la pirámide, por medio de montacargas o grúas. No había rampas masivas ni mongoladas semejantes.


----------



## Itanimulli (4 May 2022)

Son humanas y no tienen más de 700 años de antiguedad. Nadie de la época faraónica habla de ellas por cierto


----------



## bocadRillo (4 May 2022)

Piedra artificial, encofrados y grúas sencillas


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

si piensas de la manera mas sencilla sabras como se hicieron sin lugar a dudas, y si, una piedra tras otra sin parar, pun pun pun, y la fuerza no es un problema









Spoiler



es broma, lo del alien


----------



## Lobo macho (4 May 2022)

Los misterios de la Gran Pirámide son varios:
1.- Está formada aprox. por 2,3 millones de bloques, *todos diferentes*, es decir, que cada bloque tiene asignado un lugar determinado. Cada fila horizontal tiene una medida diferente. Si ves una foto de cerca verás que cada bloque tiene una anchura y un corte diferente.
2.- Los bloques están juntos en *íntimo contacto*, esto requiere un excelente pulido de las caras.
3.- Parece que en algunos bloques usaron cemento de fraguado rápido, lo que obligaba a colocar los bloques al primer intento y sin posibilidad de corregir nada.
4.-La forma de la pirámide no es una cualquiera. El ángulo de la potema con la base es de 53º , es decir, tiene implícito el misterioso *número fi.* La otra pirámide (Kefren) lleva implícito el trangulo *3,4,5*, es decir, el triangulo de Pitagoras (2000 años antes de que éste naciera). El arquitecto sabía matemáticas, no era un idiota.

Solo con estos datos (hay muchos más datos sorprendentes) ya te hace pensar algo,
¿Por qué se tomarían tanto esfuerzo, tantas molestias, para hacer una *perfecta pero inútil montaña de piedras*?
¿Y por qué se tomaron tanto interés en *borrar cualquier información sobre su construcción*?

Esa costrucción desafía la inteligencia, la lógica, la razón, y, por supuesto, desafía la capacidad que tenía aquellos primitivos egipcios que no tenían, en absoluto, ni capacidad ni medios para levantar esa pirámide.

La opinión de algunos expertos es que aquellos primitivos egipcios no las construyeron,* se las encontraron ya hechas*, y posiblemente, también otros monumentos que hay por ahí.


----------



## Charlatan (4 May 2022)

fueron extraterrestres,es mas claro que el agua......no se porque os quemais pensando en esclavos.....a dia de hoy ciertos agujeros de las piramides no se pueden hacer con la mas moderna tecnologia.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

List of largest monoliths - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





La historia ha demostrado fehacientemente que, con suficientes hombres y una tecnología primitiva, es posible mover casi cualquier cosa. Ha ocurrido aquí y allá durante miles de años. No hay misterio alguno.


----------



## Desaconsejable (4 May 2022)

Hay 3, las más importantes, que estan a una distancia exacta unas de otras formando un triángulo. Está claro quienes las construyeron sabian que tenían que hacer.
Bajo mi punto de vista, tres posibilidades:
1- Tenian ayuda de "aquellos que vinieron del cielo".
2- Tenian tecnología avanzada (aquí hablariamos de Ooparts).
3- Se las encontraron.
Estoy abierto a nuevas teorias.


----------



## Desaconsejable (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> List of largest monoliths - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una sola mujer puede mover cosas sin tocarlas Jajajajajajjjajaa, lo siento, se me vino el chiste a la cabeza.


----------



## Camaro SS (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No se de que están construidas, pero si están rellenas de escombros, y han aguantado miles de años
> Fueron unos putos genios los ingenieros egipcios para conseguir tal proeza



El escombro puede ser piedra sin labrar ni ajustar, que no deja de ser piedra.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

Casi me impresiona más esto:


----------



## Furymundo (4 May 2022)

comeos los documentales de la tierra plana de ewaranon 
y dejaos de tontadas.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Locmariaquer megaliths - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





¿Habéis visto los menhires que levantaban en Francia hace 6.000 años? Hay uno de 330 toneladas.


----------



## EGO (4 May 2022)

¿Tanto cuesta pensar que los humanos antiguos no eran tan tontos e ignorantes y nosotros no somos tan listos?

Si solo hay que ver un puente romano y la mierda de puentes que hacen hoy en dia que al año ya estan lleno de ondulaciones.


----------



## EGO (4 May 2022)

No hay misterio en las piramides.

Simplemente nos han mentido en su datacion y al decir que fueron construidas en 23 años.


----------



## djun (4 May 2022)

Hay pirámides en la Antártida. ¿Alguien tiene explicación de esto?

Descubren imágenes de pirámides en la Antártida, ¿cuál es la realidad detrás del misterio?








Descubren imágenes de pirámides en la Antártida, ¿cuál es la realidad detrás del misterio?


Imágenes de la Antártida obtenidas a través de Google Earth están fomentando la teoría de que varias pirámides fueron construidas en el polo sur. Muchos sitios de internet, blogs y vídeos en YouTube están reportando el hallazgo como uno de los descubrimientos arqueológicos más importantes de...




www.univision.com






SE ACLARA POR FIN EL MISTERIO DE LA PIRÁMIDE ANTÁRTICA








Se aclara por fin el misterio de la pirámide antártica


Como ya adelantamos en Quo, se trata de un nunatak




quo.eldiario.es


----------



## morethanafeeling (4 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> ¿Has visto el vídeo que enlazó @11kjuan ? Un método práctico y sencillo sin necesidad de herramientas modernas



Con ese método solo explicas como subieron las piedras desde el pie de la pirámide hacia arriba. Falta lo más difícil, explicar como cortaban piedras de granito con herramientas de bronce, lo cuál teóricamente es imposible, y como desplazaban esas piedras cientos de kilómetros desde las canteras sin el uso de la rueda.

Para mi, después de ver y leer mucha información de este tema, solo hay dos teorías posibles:

1) Las pirámides fueron construidas por una civilización muy avanzada anterior a la egipcia. Los egipcios simplemente las encontraron y las reutilizaron, pero no las construyeron.

2) Los bloques de piedra son artificiales. Los egipcios (u otros) inventaron la manera de crear piedras sólidas a partir de un sistema similar al cemento. Esto haría la tarea mucho más sencilla al no tener que mover ni cincelar grandes bloques, sino que se habrían fabricado con moldes justo en el punto donde iban a ser colocados. Se han encontrado pelos, uñas y burbujas de aire en el interior de los bloques que avalarían esta teoría.


----------



## EGO (4 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Con ese método solo explicas como subieron las piedras desde el pie de la pirámide hacia arriba. Falta lo más difícil, explicar como cortaban piedras de granito con herramientas de bronce, lo cuál teóricamente es imposible, y como desplazaban esas piedras cientos de kilómetros desde las canteras sin el uso de la rueda.
> 
> Para mi, después de ver y leer mucha información de este tema, solo hay dos teorías posibles:
> 
> ...








Piedra artificial de granito


La piedra artificial de granito. Qué es y cómo se configura




vilssa.com






*Piedra artificial de granito.*

La piedra artificial de granito es muy demandada entre los diseñadores por su economía y su terminación parecida a la piedra natural*. La piedra artificial de granito* está producida mediante una mezcla de áridos de granito natural y resinas de poliéster que se refuerza con una malla de fibra de vidrio y se funde en el horno a 240 °C. Se obtienen así piezas de 3 m de longitud por 60 cm de anchura que pueden recortarse en cualquier forma, y que se caracterizan por un espesor estándar de sólo 6,5 mm, 4,5 mm en la producción calibrada, diseñada para aplicarse mediante cola de contacto sobre madera o metal tras haber sido rebajadas cerca de 1 mm para recuperar el aspecto de la piedra original, que ocupa el 92,7% de la superficie vista, frente a sólo un 7,3% de resina.

Las empresas que producen este tipo de piedras ofrecen una amplia gama de colores y texturas superficiales, pulidas o esmeriladas, finas o gruesas, pudiendo emplearse para revestimiento de fachadas, utilizando el mortero adecuado, al igual que cualquier piedra natural, a las que aventaja por su menor densidad y espesor y en consecuencia por su menor peso y facilidad de montaje y anclaje al soporte de fachada.

Además, si se usan técnicas especiales se pueden producir láminas extra flexibles que pueden curvase para revestir columnas, arcos o cualquier superficie cilíndrica.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (4 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Con ese método solo explicas como subieron las piedras desde el pie de la pirámide hacia arriba. Falta lo más difícil, explicar como cortaban piedras de granito con herramientas de bronce, lo cuál teóricamente es imposible, y como desplazaban esas piedras cientos de kilómetros desde las canteras sin el uso de la rueda.
> 
> Para mi, después de ver y leer mucha información de este tema, solo hay dos teorías posibles:
> 
> ...



Opino igual, y añado que lo de los 23 años de duracion es solo para que encajase con el reinado del faraon de turno y poder colar la teoria de la "tumba".

Dejo esto por aqui, mucha gente oficialista dirá que este tipo esta poco menos que loco, y que se queda solo de cara a la ciencia oficial, pero no me parece ninguna tonteria lo que propone:


----------



## daesrd (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Y la ingeniería?
Y las herramientas?

También la pones tu campeon?


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (4 May 2022)

Tú ten en cuenta que las faraónicas cifras de robo en impuestos del estado español se siguen pagando como si nada y la calle no arde.

Con perro y látigo se obran milagros.


----------



## roquerol (4 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Tanto cuesta pensar que los humanos antiguos no eran tan tontos e ignorantes y nosotros no somos tan listos?
> 
> Si solo hay que ver un puente romano y la mierda de puentes que hacen hoy en dia que al año ya estan lleno de ondulaciones.



Ostia el de las construcciones romanas de TVE2 y el Monesma. Éste último tiene un canal en youtube, sobre oficios antiguos, que recomiendo a todo el mundo.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (4 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Con ese método solo explicas como subieron las piedras desde el pie de la pirámide hacia arriba. Falta lo más difícil, explicar como cortaban piedras de granito con herramientas de bronce, lo cuál teóricamente es imposible, y como desplazaban esas piedras cientos de kilómetros desde las canteras sin el uso de la rueda.



Pudieron usar herramientas de bronce con el apoyo de equipos de especialistas que las iban afilando por turnos. Han replicado una mini pirámide y extrapolando, concluyeron que es posible

Teorías sobre la construcción de las pirámides - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> 2) Los bloques de piedra son artificiales. Los egipcios (u otros) inventaron la manera de crear piedras sólidas a partir de un sistema similar al cemento. Esto haría la tarea mucho más sencilla al no tener que mover ni cincelar grandes bloques, sino que se habrían fabricado con moldes justo en el punto donde iban a ser colocados. Se han encontrado pelos, uñas y burbujas de aire en el interior de los bloques que avalarían esta teoría.



La hipótesis del hormigón de piedra caliza:

Teorías sobre la construcción de las pirámides - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## esforzado (4 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> 1) Las pirámides fueron construidas por una civilización muy avanzada anterior a la egipcia. Los egipcios simplemente las encontraron y las reutilizaron, pero no las construyeron.



me la sudan las pirámides... solo son piedras una puesta encima de otra en la estructura más simple posible... arquitectónicamente hablando, una burda chapuza...

os impresiona el volumen... el tiempo... y la logística... ok, son dudas razonables...

pero a mí me preocupa más por qué una civilización extraterrestre y superavanzada iba a construir en piedra maciza y no en espuma cuántica de carbono dopado... ¿me explico?...

portal inmobiliario idealista galáctico... se vende edificación en la tierra... 50.000 metros cuadrados construidos, útiles 60... sin ventanas... en bonita parcela desértica de mierda donde solo hay arena...

es como el tema de los ovnis... por lo visto se pillan antes sus naves interestelares estrelladas que sus señales de radio... coño, coherencia...


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Dadme un Herminio y os regalo a todos los podeguarros de España.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (4 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Entiendo que la hitoria de la evolucion de humanidad a raiz de los recientes hallazgos arqueologicos habria que reescribibirla
> Si ya de por si las piramides de Egipto suguen generando mas preguntas que respuestas, luego te encuentras con ruinas que dificilmente encajan en nuestros conocimientos
> Descubren la pirámide más antigua del mundo oculta en una montaña de Indonesia
> 
> ...


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Pues si ves este documental, te va a descuadrar menos todavia, los egiptologos saben que las piramides no se pudieron hacer en 20 años, ni en 100, solo que no pueden reconocerlo sin perder su reputacion.
> Las piramides no tienen la edad que dicen, 8.000 años, tienen muchisimos mas. Decia Napoleon, el hombre teme al tiempo, el tiempo teme a las piramides.



Eso se sabe porque las partes enterradas de algunas pirámides y esfigies, etc, tienen restos que dicen que la antigüedad sería superior a los (creo) que 20000 años.

En realidad las pirámides tienen alrededor de un millón de años. No me preguntes porque lo sé.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


>



Eso es el como se pudieron poner de pie los Moais o como se diga. Si tienes que construir las pirámides a ese paso, dura la obra dura más que una de dragados.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No claro, las construyeron los aliens , eso pasa en la vida real.
> Lo que hay que leer.
> El mundo está lleno de megaconstrucciones antiguas y no lo hicieron con esclavos.
> La catedral de constantinopla fueron también los aliens?
> ...



¿Cuanto pesa cada piedra de esa catedral? ¿Cuántas piedras tiene? ¿Desde donde se trajeron?
Compara.


----------



## ecolin (4 May 2022)

Yo soy de los que siempre he pensado que raras son un huevo. Los extraterrestres como que no, pero esa precisión y ese paso del tiempo que no puede con ellas parecen algo inhumano, desde luego. No sé, se me ocurren otras cosas para medio explicarlas pero aún así, siempre habrá huecos que rellenar. Por decir algo, si pillamos los 200.000 años sólo de _homo sapiens_ y los dividimos entre 2000 años "tecnológicos" (por redondear y quitando de en medio nada menos que a griegos, romanos y demás), nos salen 100 oportunidades de haber existido otras 100 civilizaciones. A dos mil años, claro...

Pero ¿y si alguna de ellas ha desarrollado conocimiento por 6000 o incluso más? Pues que pueden estar sus restos por debajo de la primera Troya de Schliemann y nosotros ni papa. De ahí algunos ooparts o como se llamen y, en fin, la propia tecnología de las pirámides que, al hacerlas altas y grandiosas, ahí se han quedado para llamarnos "tontos".


----------



## Risitas (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Hombre dudo que fuera un hombre el que llevo todas las pierdas de la pirámide. Si fuese así mis respectos al puto superman.

Pero ahí trabajaban casi todo un puto pueblo, tenían poblaciones alrededor que eran de los trabajadores.


----------



## HM11 (4 May 2022)

Yo estoy estudiando el misterio de la felicidad, antes éramos todos felices y alegres en España pero ahora la gente es insoportable.

Y las pirámides son estructuras de extraterrestres, la pregunta es si les dijeron que las construyeran así, porque están en todo el planeta y en civilizaciones diferentes, es decir que las construían para adorar a los "dioses", dioses "imaginarios". Y luego ovnis en forma de triángulo, la marina de EEUU grabó un ovni piramidal que parpadeaba, esa es la mayor prueba hasta ahora de ovnis piramidales y reciente con la desclasificación de EEUU, en mi ciudad mismo apareció uno, otros soldados fueron testigos de una primaide flotando entre los árboles al lado de la base militar, hay relación entre pirámides y extraterrestres.

Que vengan algún tonto a decirme que soy conspiranoico cuando están todas las priamides esparcidas por el mundo en civilizaciones aisladas y ovnis piramidales grabados por el ejercito de EEUU, me baso en pruebas reales nada mas. Es mas, contacto con ellos mentalmente y los veo siempre que quiero y los grabo, he visto cosas difíciles de asimilar, inexplicables. Algunos del foro no han salido de su casa jamás y son mas tontos que los humanos de otras epocas que si tenían contacto, nada mas.


----------



## Akira. (4 May 2022)

Pirámides de Egipto, de indonesia, China, Camboya, México y sin viajar (ya que en esa época no podían) construcciones similares. Si alguien quiere ver una construcción parecida y hecha por el hombre que vea la pirámide acodada, eso sí es una construcción con finalidad funeraria no como las grandes pirámides.


----------



## morethanafeeling (4 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Pudieron usar herramientas de bronce con el apoyo de equipos de especialistas que las iban afilando por turnos. Han replicado una mini pirámide y extrapolando, concluyeron que es posible
> 
> Teorías sobre la construcción de las pirámides - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



No me convence nada esa demostración. Para construir su mini-pirámide de 6 metros usaron herramientas de hierro y carretillas elevadoras. Y luego se limitan a suponer que con ayuda extra también lo podrían haber hecho con herramientas de cobre y palancas. Ni siquiera fueron capaces de imitar la precisión en la unión de las piedras.

No sé Rick... si no eres capaz de hacer la demostración de una teoría usando los medios y herramientas que se supone estás intentando demostrar que usaron, para mi esa demostración no sirve.

Yo soy de la opinión de que construir una obra tan colosal solo puede hacerse si tienes un sistema cómodo y eficiente que te permita afrontar la tarea con una relación calidad-esfuerzo razonable. No tengo dudas de que con paciencia y esfuerzo es posible cincelar y mover una piedra de 3 toneladas usando herramientas antiguas, pero de ahí a construir una mega-estructura de 2,5 millones de piedras va mucho trecho. Imagina que para fabricar un ladrillo actual hiciesen falta diez personas trabajando un día completo. Bajo esa premisa en teoría también sería posible construir un bloque de pisos, pero la realidad es que no se construiría porque el esfuerzo no compensaría la obra.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 May 2022)

Las pirámides fueron construidas por Putin..
A base de latigazos, Stalin, Hitler, Mussolinni y los mariachis de Franco emplearon todas sus fuerzas para acabarlas en un tiempo récord.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



De lo último que he oído, y de echo he visto la demostración de un profesor de una universidad inglesa haciendo bloques de "caliza" con una mezcla muy sencilla rollo hormigón.
También,en el mismo programa especulaban que parte de las pirámides fueran relleno,no bloques,haciendo que el número de bloques fuera muy inferior a la cuenta de dos millones y medio. Pero aún así,hay varios problemas de diseño que revientan la versión oficial en mil millones de pequeños pedacitos.
Y ahora son impresionantes,pero fueros gravemente saqueadas para reconstruir el cairo después de un terremoto que asoló la ciudad hace no demasiado. Creo que en el s.XVI ac. 
Y si la meseta de Guiza te descoloca la mente hay varios puntos del planeta que aún siendo menos conocidos no son menos fascinantes,como las ciudades subterraneas de Anatolia, o los últimos descubrimientos en el amazonas de ciudades inmensas perdidas en la selva amazonica. O la tumba del primer emperador chino y las zonas conlindantes. 
Esta mas que clara la manipulación absoluta de la historia oficial.


----------



## The Sentry (4 May 2022)

Te planteo aquí cual es tu fallo. Entender o pensar que la técnica usada (que es lo realmente desconocido en las pirámides) era de una calidad o desarrollo inferior al nuestro. 
El tema de la construcción de las pirámides se queda en bragas cuando ves las tallas de Gobeki Tepe. 
Menos Anunakis y más navaja de Ockham. 
ATTE: Un historiador.


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> ¿Has visto el vídeo que enlazó @11kjuan ? Un método práctico y sencillo sin necesidad de herramientas modernas





Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


>



demasiado complicado, fue mucho mas sencillo, tendria mas posibilidades de acertar mas o menos un niño si le preguntas que un adulto, por lo menos no inventaria cosas raras








Spoiler



es broma lo del libro


----------



## Jebediah (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Peso medio de 2.5 toneladas será por que en la base hay bloques bien tochos, por que a unos pocos metros que alzas la vista hay pedruscos que los levantaría un _levantapiedras _vasco.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 May 2022)

La verdad es que miles de tíos bien organizados en plan cadena de montaje de Henry Ford pueden hacer milagros.

Si se calcularan los metros cúbicos de material de las calzadas y acueductos romanos también saldrían muchas toneladas


----------



## sebososabroso (4 May 2022)

Es curioso, tengo un trozo de caliza que lo cogí al lado de Keops, no se parte con la mano.


----------



## cachuli (4 May 2022)

El que las haya visto en persona sabe que no es posible hacerlas como nos dicen, unas piedras macizas del tamaño de un camión no se mueven con dos poleas apoyadas en maderos y cuatro troncos a modo de ruedas.


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

seguir pensando, no lo dire


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

las piedras se subirian sin tocarlas


----------



## sebososabroso (4 May 2022)

cachuli dijo:


> El que las haya visto en persona sabe que no es posible hacerlas como nos dicen, unas piedras macizas del tamaño de un camión no se mueven con dos poleas apoyadas en maderos y cuatro troncos a modo de ruedas.



Yo las he visto, y he entrado en Keops y la roja, y solo puedo decir que se puede hacer, con una gran organización y gran mano de obra, en los plazos ya no se, pero poder se puede.


----------



## HM11 (4 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> me la sudan las pirámides... solo son piedras una puesta encima de otra en la estructura más simple posible... arquitectónicamente hablando, una burda chapuza...
> 
> os impresiona el volumen... el tiempo... y la logística... ok, son dudas razonables...
> 
> ...



Tú lo has dicho a ti te preocupa algo que a los extraterrestres no le preocuparia si fueran mucho mas inteligentes, por que ibas a construir una casa de cemento armado con fachada de azulejos en un criadero de hormigas? no algo simple para que vayan de un lado a otro. Con los humanos es complejo porque es una evolución, pero entienden a los humanos mejor que los propios humanos, están aquí para observar y ayudar, diría que principalmente están aquí para contactar con gente espíritualmente , eso explicaría las pirámides en todo el planeta o monumentos para adorar a los "dioses", puede que les dijeran que construir o como , mover piedras o construir estructuras de una forma simple. Son mucho mas avanzados de lo que la gente piensa pero al mismo tiempo pueden ser mejor amigo que un amigo humano, si tienen que usar su tecnología para explicarte cómo se cocina unas patatas lo harían. Luego de ejemplo tienes los círculos de las cosechas que los hacen los ovnis, usan una clase de tecnología inexplicable para recortar maíz seco, osea que no son como la gente piensa, son mas avanzados espiritualmente y tecnológicamente pero mas parecido a un dios qué un humano dentro de miles de años.


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 May 2022)

Este tipo de hilos son un clásico en Burbuja.

Te llaman magufo los 'vigilantes' del foro si te sales de la ortodoxia.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> La arqueología actual está dominada por las universidades globalistas. En Egipto, el corrupto Hawas decide quién excava y la interpretación de lo que se encuentra. Todo debe casar con los dogmas establecidos por ellos mismos. Ellos difunden una narrativa materialista y simplista que además viene a decir que la humanidad está en progreso permanente, y que el ser humano moderno debe ser por necesidad superior a las civilizaciones antiguas.
> 
> La arqueología hasta hace poco afirmaba que la civilización empezó en Sumer, derivada de la agricultura. Pero ahí tienes los yacimientos turcos (hoy visitables) de Gobekli Tepe y Karahan Tepe, en los que hay una civilización incomprensible, sin aparentes cultivos, que alinean enormes piedras.
> 
> ...



Algunas puntualizaciones
En la época de la construcción de la gran piramide no se conocía la rueda.
El especular la existencia de ciertas aleaciones de metal ,que nunca se han encontrado me parece muy aventurado
Respecto a la duración de la construcción de l piramide a la vida del faraón parece ser un consenso
En la Estela del Inventario se da a entender que la Gran Piramide ya estaba construida
Con antelación a Kelps


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> En la Estela del Inventario se da a entender que la Gran Piramide ya estaba construida





Charlatan dijo:


> fueron extraterrestres,es mas claro que el agua......no se porque os quemais pensando en esclavos.....a dia de hoy ciertos agujeros de las piramides no se pueden hacer con la mas moderna tecnologia.



el como se pudo construir puede que sea el menor de los misterios
las canalizaciones cuadradas perfectas en la piramide por donde no cabe nadie parece mas complicado, si se hizo en cada piedra antes de ser colocada igual de complicado
hasta una simple vasija de diorita parece mucho mas imposible


----------



## daesrd (4 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No claro, las construyeron los aliens , eso pasa en la vida real.
> Lo que hay que leer.
> El mundo está lleno de megaconstrucciones antiguas y no lo hicieron con esclavos.
> La catedral de constantinopla fueron también los aliens?
> ...



Por supuesto que no fueron extraterrestre, fué una civilización que vivía allí en Egipto, pero la verdad no se ha contado aún..


----------



## moritobelo (4 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Os demuestro con pruebas que las pirámides no las hicieron los egipcios!
> 
> 
> Buenas, Basándonos en los lados de las caras de la gran pirámide, nos vamos a wikipedia y vemos la medida oficial de los lados. Ahora nos vamos a un programa de dibujo técnico y creamos la base con la info de wikipedia. He marcado la cara norte horizontal y la cara oeste vertical, por lo...
> ...



Me lo he leido. Solo has demostrado que la hora de la merienda esta cerca y que ese dia no traias tarea a casa.. 

Enhorabuena!!


----------



## PEPEYE (4 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Con ese método solo explicas como subieron las piedras desde el pie de la pirámide hacia arriba. Falta lo más difícil, explicar como cortaban piedras de granito con herramientas de bronce, lo cuál teóricamente es imposible, y como desplazaban esas piedras cientos de kilómetros desde las canteras sin el uso de la rueda.
> 
> Para mi, después de ver y leer mucha información de este tema, solo hay dos teorías posibles:
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo de piedra artificial, cosa que también menciona otro forero es una teoría del francés J
Davidovits, experto en geopolimeros. Tiene unos experimentos muy interesantes. Uno de los pilares de su estudio es "la estela de la hambruna "


----------



## PEPEYE (4 May 2022)

Respecto a la datación de las pirámides tenemos otro problema "Las reliquias de Dixon" ,entre las que se encontraba un trozo de madera de cedro cuya datación por C14 le da una antigüedad de 500 años más de lo esperado. La explicación oficial es que la madera era muy excasa y se aprovechaba mucho


----------



## PEPEYE (4 May 2022)

Que hay más estructuras dentro de la Gran Piramide nadie lo discute, esta demostrado por recientes análisis. La respuesta el tiempo ls dara


----------



## -Galaiko (4 May 2022)

Y no solo la gente que estaría en el tema de colocar las piedras, también habría que contar a los canteros, los que hacían la logística, los que arreglaban y construían los barcos y carros, los que construían las cuerda (recoger materia prima, procesarla, manufacturarla), mineros y herreros para la fabricación y reparación de herramientas, alimentar (plantar, mantener, cosechar, almacenar) y alojar a toda esa gente (construir barracones, mantenerlos), seguridad (soldados, capataces), administración y planificación, y otras cosas que seguro me dejo.
Y todo esto durante 20 años, y en un momento (Egipto antiguo) que según dicen la población era de 1 millón.
Y además que no solo construían la gran pirámide sino que seguían construyendo otros templos al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Qué puto crack el abuelo. Grande.

De todas formas, he estado pensando y hay una cosa que falla en esta teoría. Quiero decir, como punto de partida es cojonuda. Sin embargo, no explica que el momento de la fuerza o torque es un producto del vector de posición por la fuerza aplicada, luego es directamente proporcional al radio o a la longitud de la palanca. Esto significa que si tú tratas de elevar la palanca apoyado en el suelo, dicha elevación será muy sencilla porque el producto vectorial tiene una componente escalar mucho mayor que si tratas de hacer el empuje "desde el borde" de la pirámide. Es decir, que una vez puesto el primer escalón, o bien iban elevando también el soporte para que los obreros se apoyasen y voltear la palanca, o la fuerza a aplicar desde el borde de la pirámide sería inmensa.

Pero sí, lo veo la mejor explicación posible con ciertos ajustes.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 May 2022)

Por algun motivo, Dios permitió que seres de otras dimensiones las construyeran. Seres que dominaban las leyes de la naturaleza y de la materia. Muy probablemente demonios. Yo creo que la peli esa Stargate no debe estar muy lejos de la verdac.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2022)

El panteón de Roma de Adriano lo hicieron los extraterrestres también


----------



## Newsyohi (4 May 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 May 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047436



Vaya lupos, ya iban de pasti por entonces.


----------



## midelburgo (4 May 2022)

Que le pregunten a Jordi Hurtado.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Este hombre es un fenómeno
Pero seguimos en lo mismo, yo no digo que las pirámides las construyeran los extraterrestres, ni el capitán Pescanova
Lo que digo, es que los datos que nos dan sobre las mismas, no pueden ser correctos
Aunque tuvieran el carro este que dice este hombre, no es sólo subir la piedra, es colocarla y ajustarla, y dudo que es pueda hacerse en 5 minutos por piedra


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Este hombre es un fenómeno
Pero seguimos en lo mismo, yo no digo que las pirámides las construyeran los extraterrestres, ni el capitán Pescanova
Lo que digo, es que los datos que nos dan sobre las mismas, no pueden ser correctos
Aunque tuvieran el carro este que dice este hombre, no es sólo subir la piedra, es colocarla y ajustarla, y dudo que es pueda hacerse en 5 minutos por piedra


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



No duras ni 1 hora sin que te decapiten.


----------



## Marco Porcio (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



No


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (4 May 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047435
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047436





Newsyohi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047436


----------



## Polybolis (4 May 2022)

Es un tema muy interesante. A parte de teorías magufas de lo más divertidas, hay planteamientos mucho más serios sobre geopolímeros o herramientas perdidas que usasen luz o vibración para esculpir o cortar ya no la piedra caliza de fuera, sino el granito rojo de dentro.

Si te fijas en construcciones como los muros de Cuzco, puedes apreciar que las rocas están abombadas, como si las hubieran reblandecido y se hubiesen abombado con el peso de las de arriba antes de endurecerse. En Egipto u oriente medio parecen más cortadas con láseres o taladros, y los "sarcófagos" de granito o basalto con esos ángulos tan bien hechos en las caras interiores, algo esconden, eso seguro.

Y eso sin entrar en orientaciones perfectas respecto a los puntos cardinales y todo ese tipo de historias que ni siquiera hoy en día se pueden replicar.

Si vais finos de anglo, Brian Foerster, Randall Carson, Graham Hancock, Robert Schoch son gente top en estas historias. Joe Rogan los ha entrevistado a todos ellos, y al Jimmy del canal Bright Insight, que también es muy majo y hace unos vídeos brvtales.



Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Una pirámide como la de Keops no es una chabola, es una obra de ingeniería de primer nivel.

Y un millón de personas ocupan mucho sitio, se estorban.


----------



## Arnicio (4 May 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Mis dies a este señor



Las herramientas de carpintería con esa precisión y forjadas milimétricamente no estaban disponibles según la arqueología actual.
Se debe tener en cuenta que el Cro-Magnon más avanzado aparece en el 5000 AC y la civilización egipcia de las pirámides se data desde el 3000AC en adelante.
No es por ser mal pensado, pero hacer esa mega-construcción no es viable ni por número de esclavos.


----------



## Ederto (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, *en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta*, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Y... hasta aquí he podido leer!! tarjetita para el público!


----------



## Barbaris (4 May 2022)

Tampoco tienes porque poner las piedras de una en una. Puedes pones varias a la vez


----------



## Newsyohi (4 May 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047449


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (4 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No duras ni 1 hora sin que te decapiten.



obvias que el que tiene en su poder 1 millón de esclavos también tiene un buen ejercito de hombres armados y con ganas de sangre.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 May 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Espero que en una obra tan multitudinaria, todos guardasen la distancia de seguridac o en su defecto portasen la correspondiente FFP2



Antiguamente vivian de media 35 años

¿ves? demostrado, era por no usar mascarilla. Taluec.


----------



## Ederto (4 May 2022)

A mí me sorprende que los egipcios pudiesen construir esas pirámides sin planes de igualdad y sin inspectores de género.


----------



## lonchagordista (4 May 2022)

Mucho monolito pero no se libraron de los okupas. E mosido. 

No será que simplemente el cálculo está mal, que no tardaron 20 años sino 200... Qué cojones marcianos si estuvieron siglos perfeccionando pirámides, digamos que la de keops es el burj kalifa, pero se empezaron los rascacielos a finales del XIX. Lo importante es estudiar cómo se hacían esos para comprender el avance de su tecnología. 











Paco te dije que con ese ángulo la ibamos a liar...


----------



## imutes (4 May 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Los misterios de la Gran Pirámide son varios:
> 1.- Está formada aprox. por 2,3 millones de bloques, *todos diferentes*, es decir, que cada bloque tiene asignado un lugar determinado. Cada fila horizontal tiene una medida diferente. Si ves una foto de cerca verás que cada bloque tiene una anchura y un corte diferente.
> 2.- Los bloques están juntos en *íntimo contacto*, esto requiere un excelente pulido de las caras.
> 3.- Parece que en algunos bloques usaron cemento de fraguado rápido, lo que obligaba a colocar los bloques al primer intento y sin posibilidad de corregir nada.



¡Exacto!

Veamoslo, está formada por bloques irregulares que encajan entre sí como piezas de puzzle gigantesco. 2,3 millones de piezas diferentes que forzosamente tienen están diseñadas 1 a 1.
¡Asombroso!







Solo el nivelado del suelo para la 1ª hilada de piedras desafía cualquier construcción moderna. Ni siquiera la pista de aterrizaje de los ya obsoletos transbordadores espaciales alcanzan ese nivel de precisión.

Ahra pensad en que cada nueva hilada debió ser alzada sobre el nivel del suelo hasta coronar los casi 150 m ¡Coño!

Pero eso no es todo. Evidemente no es un capricho ese diseño, está calculado para soportar grandes seismos y que permitiera, por ejemplo construir la gran galería en su interior.







Estamos hablando de grandes bloques no de caliza sino de granito rojo de Asuan (a 800 Km de distancia) de hasta más de 50 toneladas ¡izadas a 43 m del suelo!

Más de lo mismo con "La Cámara del Rey" solo que cada vez a mayor altura.







A más altura aún los bloques de descarga de granito rojo de asuan de 50 toneladas etc etc etc. 

Un esquema del interior para que os hagáis una idea.







Estructuras internas capaces de resistir millones de toneladas de peso y seismos durante miles de años.



Lobo macho dijo:


> 4.-La forma de la pirámide no es una cualquiera. El ángulo de la potema con la base es de 53º , es decir, tiene implícito el misterioso *número fi.* La otra pirámide (Kefren) lleva implícito el trangulo *3,4,5*, es decir, el triangulo de Pitagoras (2000 años antes de que éste naciera). El arquitecto sabía matemáticas, no era un idiota.
> 
> Solo con estos datos (hay muchos más datos sorprendentes) ya te hace pensar algo,
> ¿Por qué se tomarían tanto esfuerzo, tantas molestias, para hacer una *perfecta pero inútil montaña de piedras*?
> ...



También hay algunos ejpertos que creen que solo son cascotes apilados, juas.

.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (4 May 2022)

No visualizo tu mecanismo, desde que llega la piedra a la base, me pierdo en tu explicación. Respecto del mecanismo explicado por el carpintero, al contrario, es un mecanismo bastante sencillo para aquella época, puesto que es puramente mecánico y en aquella época no había tele y los ingenieros egipocios tenían mucho tiempo libre. El único pero que tiene es precisamente el que yo comento, ya que el momento de fuerza debería aplicarse con un escalar del radio vector de varios metros, por lo que el soporte de madera también debe irse elevando para que los operarios puedan subir la palanca sin hacer una fuerza sobrehumana.

La maginitud del producto vectorial es proporcional al seno del ángulo entre los dos vectores y, en este caso, el seno de PI/2 radianes (el ángulo formado por el vector de fuerza y el de posición); es 1, así que la magnitud del momento sería la máxima posible. A mayor distancia de la "base", es decir, del "borde" de la pirámide, menor fuerza debe aplicarse para que el vector torque tenga la misma magnitud.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 May 2022)

Si abordas el problema desde los cuatro lados, puedes dividir los numeros del op entre cuatro.


----------



## bubbler (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Desenterraron las pirámides, así cuadra mejor, y no es coña.


----------



## bubbler (4 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si abordas el problema desde los cuatro lados, puedes dividir los numeros del op entre cuatro.



Y ajustar los 4 lados sin problemas.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No se de que están construidas, pero si están rellenas de escombros, y han aguantado miles de años
> Fueron unos putos genios los ingenieros egipcios para conseguir tal proeza



La gran muralla está llena de tierra y escombros, tambien.


----------



## bubbler (4 May 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> el conteo de bloques esta mal, probablemente por dentro este relleno de escombros, piedras mas mequeñas y arena



Y el error es mínimo en la cúspide.


----------



## bubbler (4 May 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ni de coña, con 1 millon de esclavos lo único que harían es molestarse entre ellos. No por poner mas gente a bulto vas mas rápido.
> 
> Yo creo que las piramides ya estaban allí de hace muuuucho tiempo, y simplemente los egipcios se las encontraron. Quien las puso ahi? Pues ni puta idea macho.



Eso es más lógico, los egipcios las encontraron y desenterraron, algo más acorde al plano temporal y de que los barrenderos no fueran esclavos, pero hay foreros que poco menos que dicen que pusieron las bases para construir un F-18


----------



## zapatitos (4 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Joder pero como podeis ser tan gañanes. Si tu rellenas de escombro segun vas subiendo puedes ir construyendo estructura interna de piedra que quedaria dando el margen al escombro. O que pasa que vuestras casas son toda de ladrillo visto? O piensas que en los edificios de muros con canteria es todo piedra?




Que tú vivas en una chabola de la Cañada Real no significa que todos vivamos en sitios similares. Mi casa por ejemplo tiene la estructura de hormigón y pilares y vigas de hierro.

Saludos.


----------



## OvEr0n (4 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que tú vivas en una chabola de la Cañada Real no significa que todos vivamos en sitios similares. Mi casa por ejemplo tiene la estructura de hormigón y vigas de hierro.
> 
> Saludos.



De hierro? Jajajajajajajajaja ya podemos ver el nivel.


----------



## Euron G. (4 May 2022)

Tu deducción es absolutamente impecable, pero recuerda que estás tratando con seres humanos. Individuos que creen que lo saben todo, que son el centro del universo y que si aportas o expones *posibles* teorías alternativas a los chorrocientosmil esclavos (O si simplemente discutes la versión oficial) se remueven incómodos en la silla, porque eso trastocaría por completo sus creencias. Sin embargo, cualquier persona con un mínimo de escepticismo y criterio notaría inmediatamente que hay algo extraño en, como bien dices, los tiempos de construcción. Luego ya lees que la versión oficial cuenta que fue creado con cinceles de cobre y cuerdas de cáñamo y te da la risa, claro. Te da la risa cuando piensas que hay pedruscos de más de 40t en algunas cámaras. Pedruscos que, incluso hoy en día, necesitarías maquinaria muy pesada para moverlos. Luego podemos hablar de los cuencos de obsidiana que encontraron a cientos, tallados y curvados por la cara interior. La obsidiana, uno de los minerales más duros que existen. Hay un documental en el que le preguntan al jefe del museo del Cairo cómo pudieron labrar esos interiores, y el tío pues...Miró al soslayo, fuese y no hubo nada. Podemos hablar también de la inexistencia total de inscripciones o grabados en la gran pirámide. ¿Haces algo así y no dejas bien claro quien mandó construir eso? Demasiadas cosas extrañas.


----------



## zapatitos (4 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> De hierro? Jajajajajajajajaja ya podemos ver el nivel.




De hierro estriado, campeón.

Saludos.


----------



## Ponix (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Patéticas explicaciones. 




TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Todo eso sin entrar en datos de precisión etc. Es simplemente ridículo el decir que fueron construidas con técnicas arcaicas. 

en este enlace hay datos de medidas que escapan a toda explicación oficial. Simplemente fueron construidas en un momento donde la humanidad tenia tecnología que nadie revela. Las civilizaciones antiguas no son lo que nos cuentan. 


Después hay unos documentales muy interesantes de hace décadas.


----------



## B. Golani (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Hablas de la facilidad de la construcción, desde una perspectiva actual, pensando en medios y tecnología actuales
> Tienes que remontarte a la edad en que en teoría se levantaron, y los recursos que tenían disponibles para hacerlo



Mas a su favor


----------



## esforzado (4 May 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho a ti te preocupa algo que a los extraterrestres no le preocuparia si fueran mucho mas inteligentes, por que ibas a construir una casa de cemento armado con fachada de azulejos en un criadero de hormigas? no algo simple para que vayan de un lado a otro. Con los humanos es complejo porque es una evolución, pero entienden a los humanos mejor que los propios humanos, están aquí para observar y ayudar, diría que principalmente están aquí para contactar con gente espíritualmente , eso explicaría las pirámides en todo el planeta o monumentos para adorar a los "dioses", puede que les dijeran que construir o como , mover piedras o construir estructuras de una forma simple. Son mucho mas avanzados de lo que la gente piensa pero al mismo tiempo pueden ser mejor amigo que un amigo humano, si tienen que usar su tecnología para explicarte cómo se cocina unas patatas lo harían. Luego de ejemplo tienes los círculos de las cosechas que los hacen los ovnis, usan una clase de tecnología inexplicable para recortar maíz seco, osea que no son como la gente piensa, son mas avanzados espiritualmente y tecnológicamente pero mas parecido a un dios qué un humano dentro de miles de años.



la construcción es una lucha contra la gravedad... y, en la historia de la construcción del hombre, se van observando victorias en esa lucha...

por eso el gótico viene después que románico... y se pasa de edificios chatos, gruesos, y aplomados, a construcciones esbeltas, altas, aligeradas, y luminosas... y por eso hoy elevamos rascacielos más de medio kilómetro del suelo, con la misma superficie de base en la planta cero que en la cien...

dentro de ese proceso... la pirámide es el nivel menos diez... millones de toneladas muertas... que solo sirven para soportar el siguiente millón de toneladas que tiene la hilera inmediatamente superior... 

así que o los marcianos eran muy gilis... o nos consideraban muy gilis a nosotros...

si dentro de cien millones de años una hormiga inteligente se encuentra con un hormiguero humano de hoy en día... lo flipa... gel (estructural y comestible), teflón, metraquilato... tecnologías con las que ni sueña una hormiga actual y posiblemente tampoco la del futuro...

pero la pirámide ¿qué?... caliza y arenisca ?... vamos, no me jodas, ni que hablásemos de titanio aeronáutico en pleno calcolítico...

lo mismo para los marcianos de las cosechas... resulta que la prueba irrefutable de que "han llegado" no es que nos han dejado la fórmula de la energía del punto cero, o la tecnología del viaje interestelar... no, es maíz aplastado...


----------



## OvEr0n (4 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> De hierro estriado, campeón.
> 
> Saludos.



Sera acero pedazo de garrulo. No se construye con hierro desde hace mas de 150 años jajajajaja


----------



## Ederto (4 May 2022)

Me flipa que los marcianos construyeran unas pirámides que están en el límite de la capacidad de los egipcios de la época, y no se dejaron nada claramente fuera de su capacidad. 

Con haber dejado:

Porcelana calentada a 1800 grados.
Un tenedor cromado por electrólisis.
Un cenicero de plástico
Cáscaras de pipa de calabaza en el cenicero de plástico
Una gorra de la caja rural marciana de algodón
Huesos de un pingüino
Mármol de Queensland (Australia)
Un tornillo de acero inoxidable

Con haber dejado una sola de esascosas en la cámara del rey, habría quedado claro que allí estuvo alguien que se salía de las capacidades de esa gente. Pero no, todo está justo en el límite.


----------



## BAL (4 May 2022)

segun valdeande, la hicieron con moldes y es un aparato tecnologico para enviar la telemetria de la tierra al espacio. lo ultimo si me resuena


----------



## sebososabroso (4 May 2022)

Si las ves de cerca tampoco son tan perfectas, se nota la mano del hombre, muy fina su construcción para su época, pero también las hemos idealizado un montón, por el ejemplo la cámara del cáos, o el pasadizo que realizaron los obreros después de sellar el pasadizo, o la misma cámara del rey.
Por cierto, se habla en este hilo de relleno, con la cantidad de terremotos que ha sufrido Egipto estaría en el suelo, una que si que se utilizo relleno colapso.


----------



## cnk57 (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Las montaron dos vascos (uno de Bilbao) y un maño antes de almorzar.

Fin el hilo.


----------



## snoopi (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Claro, claro guapi

Empieza a hacer una y te dejo usar gruas


----------



## snoopi (4 May 2022)

bubbler dijo:


> Eso es más lógico, los egipcios las encontraron y desenterraron, algo más acorde al plano temporal y de que los barrenderos no fueran esclavos, pero hay foreros que poco menos que dicen que pusieron las bases para construir un F-18



Bien. Es una opcion respetable. Empiezas de arriba a bajo picando suelo como haces los bloques que van debajo y los picas? Te recuerdo que son bloques, no una unidad.

¿como metes luz? como haces las galerias ? como igualas el suelo y los laterales? son bloques, no puedes insertar miles de bloues debajo de otros picando de arriba a abajo 

Hoy no la haces ni con gruas


----------



## Itanimulli (4 May 2022)

Claro que sucedió todo al mismo tiempo, pero mucho más cercano al que dicen.
Es obvio que la cabeza de la esfinge ha sido reesculpida pero nada prueba lo de la cabeza de león. Eso solo encaja en la teoría de la constelación de leo. De ahí sacan lo de los 10.000 años. Tampoco nada prueba su antiguedad, ni tampoco la de las pirámides. Ni papiros nada. Te muestran como vivían pero ignoran algo así. 
Tampoco me saques el carbono como prueba en lo de japón porque precisamente estamos cuestionando la versión oficial.


----------



## snoopi (4 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> la construcción es una lucha contra la gravedad... y, en la historia de la construcción del hombre, se van observando victorias en esa lucha...
> 
> por eso el gótico viene después que románico... y se pasa de edificios chatos, gruesos, y aplomados, a construcciones esbeltas, altas, aligeradas, y luminosas... y por eso hoy elevamos rascacielos más de medio kilómetro del suelo, con la misma superficie de base en la planta cero que en la cien...
> 
> ...



A ver caballero. Los egipcios tenian hasta condones y tenian incluso cirujia cerebral. Lo unico que en teoria no tenian son los ordenadores o las tablet de ahora.

Cualquier construccion de piedra y adobe o lo que sea, iglesias y demas, o la restauras en menos de 100 años o se cae. menos, las piramides o templos egipcios

dentro de cien millones de años, si queda alguna construccion en pie, seran las piramides y el resto solo si se han "restaurado"

el gel , el metraquilato el teflon etc etc no te va a aguantar ni 100 años. 

Asi que l,os marcianos eran muy listos y sabian que lo unico que iba a perdurar eran toneladas de piedras bien colocadas o los listos somos nosotros que tenemos que reformar el piso cada 50 años maximo


----------



## zapatitos (4 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Sera acero pedazo de garrulo. No se construye con hierro desde hace mas de 150 años jajajajaja





¿Y el acero que es, una aleación del hierro o la marca de las campurrianas que te pone tu mamá para desayunar, campeón?

Saludos.


----------



## StalkerTlön (4 May 2022)

Recomiendo un documental de Jimenez del Oso y el libro "El número de oro" de Matila Ghyka.


----------



## el ejpertoc (4 May 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> y como desplazaban esas piedras cientos de kilómetros desde las canteras sin el uso de la rueda.









Quizá con levitación magnética, como sus carros de combate.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Si las ves de cerca tampoco son tan perfectas, se nota la mano del hombre



De acuerdo pero ten presente que no estamos viendo el recubrimiento original.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 May 2022)

Ni son 2.300.000 piedras ni son 23 años, eso son aproximaciones seguramente muy a ojo de buen cubero.


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> la construcción es una lucha contra la gravedad... y, en la historia de la construcción del hombre, se van observando victorias en esa lucha...
> 
> por eso el gótico viene después que románico... y se pasa de edificios chatos, gruesos, y aplomados, a construcciones esbeltas, altas, aligeradas, y luminosas... y por eso hoy elevamos rascacielos más de medio kilómetro del suelo, con la misma superficie de base en la planta cero que en la cien...
> 
> ...



Si dentro de 1 millon de años, una hormiga inteligente explora la tierra en busca de construcciones sabes lo unico que encontrara?, lo unico que perdura ese tiempo???

Si, las piramides, todo tu gel, teflon, metacrilato se habra evaporado con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## Tales90 (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Y como alimentas a 1 millón de esclavos en esa época?? Eso sería otro misterio todavía más enorme.


----------



## Itanimulli (4 May 2022)

A cuya datación me opongo. Opino que Yonaguni no tiene 10000 años


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 May 2022)

Herminio os lo explica


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



No me había fijado que ya estaba puesto


----------



## esforzado (4 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Si dentro de 1 millon de años, una hormiga inteligente explora la tierra en busca de construcciones sabes lo unico que encontrara?, lo unico que perdura ese tiempo???
> 
> Si, las piramides, todo tu gel, teflon, metacrilato se habra evaporado con el paso del tiempo.





snoopi dijo:


> A ver caballero. Los egipcios tenian hasta condones y tenian incluso cirujia cerebral. Lo unico que en teoria no tenian son los ordenadores o las tablet de ahora.
> 
> Cualquier construccion de piedra y adobe o lo que sea, iglesias y demas, o la restauras en menos de 100 años o se cae. menos, las piramides o templos egipcios
> 
> ...



no me digan ustedes tonterías... las cosas no perduran sencillamente porque no las hacemos para perdurar... no porque no sepamos... o porque la piedra sea lo único que perdure...

construimos cementerios nucleares (y otras ingenierías por el estilo) diseñadas para perdurar cientos de miles de años... cientos de miles... que se dice pronto... y no, no son los marcianos los que nos pasan los planos...

por otro lado... eso de que todo lo que no se restaure cada cien años se cae... anda que no tenemos obra romana en este país (y en resto de mundo)... y ahí sigue...

claro que si hago una montaña de piedra maciza perdura... vaya logro... también perdura el cerro de mi pueblo y no tiene un diseño inteligente precisamente...


----------



## Lobo macho (4 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El panteón de Roma de Adriano lo hicieron los extraterrestres también




No, no lo hicieron los ext, pero hay una diferencia. El Panteon es comprensible, la Gran Pirámide NO. 
No sabemos ni para qué servía. Lo de tumba del faraón es solo un apaño histórico.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> De acuerdo pero ten presente que no estamos viendo el recubrimiento original.



Si viendolas derriodas dan lugar a teorías magufas imaginatelas nuevas ,blancas y pulidas.
Debia ser impresionante. Los dias de mucho sol deslumbrarian.


----------



## morethanafeeling (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047655
> 
> 
> Quizá con levitación magnética, como sus carros de combate.



Las grandes pirámides se construyeron según fuentes oficiales sobre el 2.600 a.C. mientras que el uso de la rueda en carros se atribuye hacia el 1.400 a.C.


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no me digan ustedes tonterías... las cosas no perduran sencillamente porque no las hacemos para perdurar... no porque no sepamos... o porque la piedra sea lo único que perdure...
> 
> construimos cementerios nucleares (y otras ingenierías por el estilo) diseñadas para perdurar cientos de miles de años... cientos de miles... que se dice pronto... y no, no son los marcianos los que nos pasan los planos...
> 
> ...



Nadie sabe para que se hicieron las piramides, pero esta claro que una de las caracteristicas buscada en su construccion es que perduraran miles de años.


----------



## esforzado (4 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Nadie sabe para que se hicieron las piramides, pero esta claro que una de las caracteristicas buscada en su construccion es que perduraran miles de años.



yo no he cuestionado el uso de las pirámides... como dije de entrada, ni lo sé ni me importa...

lo que cuestiono es la mano marciana en ellas...

es de suponer que unos bichos que han recorrido años luz para llegar a esta roca, no pueden carecer de mejores técnicas de perdurabilidad que amontonar roca a bulto... ¿dónde están los exóticos materiales autoregenerables y autoreparables?...

hay apilamientos de piedras bastante más antiguos que las pirámides... valga el túmulo de bougon en francia...


----------



## sebososabroso (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> De acuerdo pero ten presente que no estamos viendo el recubrimiento original.



En la acodada si, pero me refería por dentro, es una pasada, pero sigue siendo algo muy antiguo, este comentario va por la gente que dice lo de los aliens, si fueran aliens lo habrían dejado mejor. Es algo creado por el hombre, y se hizo muy a conciencia.


----------



## optimusmaximus (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047655
> 
> 
> Quizá con levitación magnética, como sus carros de combate.



La rueda la introdujeron los invasores hicsos en el 1.400 ac. Las pirámides son como mínimo 1.000 años más antiguas. No había ni ruedas ni poleas (según la arqueología) en la época de la construcción de las pirámides. Recomiendo buscar en YouTube la trilogía de las pirámides del doctor Jiménez del Oso y Manuel José Delgado. Impresionante documental


----------



## Drobed Yug (4 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No se de que están construidas, pero si están rellenas de escombros, y han aguantado miles de años
> Fueron unos putos genios los ingenieros egipcios para conseguir tal proeza



Es muy probable que la mayoría del los bloques se encofraran in situ.

Estúdielo.


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

otra teoria absurdamente complicada, aveces pienso que lo hacen a proposito


----------



## Parlakistan (4 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



No se hicieron con esclavos, sino con artesanos asalariados. Al menos eso dice la arqueología oficial.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Nadie sabe para que se hicieron las piramides, pero esta claro que una de las caracteristicas buscada en su construccion es que perduraran miles de años.



Claro que se sabe. Para enterrar a los faraones.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 May 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> Yo estoy estudiando el misterio de la felicidad, antes éramos todos felices y alegres en España pero ahora la gente es insoportable.
> 
> Y las pirámides son estructuras de extraterrestres, la pregunta es si les dijeron que las construyeran así, porque están en todo el planeta y en civilizaciones diferentes, es decir que las construían para adorar a los "dioses", dioses "imaginarios". Y luego ovnis en forma de triángulo, la marina de EEUU grabó un ovni piramidal que parpadeaba, esa es la mayor prueba hasta ahora de ovnis piramidales y reciente con la desclasificación de EEUU, en mi ciudad mismo apareció uno, otros soldados fueron testigos de una primaide flotando entre los árboles al lado de la base militar, hay relación entre pirámides y extraterrestres.
> 
> Que vengan algún tonto a decirme que soy conspiranoico cuando están todas las priamides esparcidas por el mundo en civilizaciones aisladas y ovnis piramidales grabados por el ejercito de EEUU, me baso en pruebas reales nada mas. Es mas, contacto con ellos mentalmente y los veo siempre que quiero y los grabo, he visto cosas difíciles de asimilar, inexplicables. Algunos del foro no han salido de su casa jamás y son mas tontos que los humanos de otras epocas que si tenían contacto, nada mas.



No tienes más que ver cualquier película de Pajares, Esteso, Ozores, Alfredo Landa, Paco Martínez Soria...


----------



## Parlakistan (4 May 2022)

La gran pirámide de Keops tiene unas dimensiones colosales. Es algo que no parece de este mundo.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Las grandes pirámides se construyeron según fuentes oficiales sobre el 2.600 a.C. mientras que el uso de la rueda en carros se atribuye hacia el 1.400 a.C.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047713
> 
> ...



De la tumba de Djehutihotep. En trineos. Hasta los egipcios nos mostraron cómo lo hacían.


----------



## wopa (4 May 2022)

El huevo de Nubia desmonta las teorías de los faraones y los negritos muy listos y muy trabajadores. Las pirámides ya estaban allí. 









Misterioso 'Huevo de Nubia' hecha por tierra la edad de las pirámides de Egipto


Existe una fascinante cáscara de huevo de avestruz conservada en el Museo de Nubia, en Egipto, que muestra, entre sus diversas ilustracion...




www.helium-24.com


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

otra teoria mas, con lo facil que es pensar de la forma mas sencilla


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La gran pirámide de Keops tiene unas dimensiones colosales. Es algo que no parece de este mundo.



Al lado tiene otra casi igual de grande.

100% de este mundo.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> otra teoria mas, con lo facil que es pensar de la forma mas sencilla



Si faltan aliens o atlantes no les vale.


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Claro que se sabe. Para enterrar a los faraones.



Eso es la teoria oficial, hay muchas teorias, la que yo me creo es que fueron hechas por otra civilizacion humana mucho anterior, entre 50.000 y 100.000 años antes con otro proposito, y que los faraones las modificaron y usaron como tumbas.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Eso es la teoria oficial, hay muchas teorias, la que yo me creo es que fueron hechas por otra civilizacion humana mucho anterior, entre 50.000 y 100.000 años antes con otro proposito, y que los faraones las modificaron y usaron como tumbas.



Una teoría infundada, por decirlo generosamente.


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Una teoría infundada, por decirlo generosamente.



Claro, es mas creible una imposible, como la de poner una piedra de 3 toneladas perfectamente encajada a la anterior con un error de medio mm cada 2 minutos y medio.


----------



## HM11 (4 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No tienes más que ver cualquier película de Pajares, Esteso, Ozores, Alfredo Landa, Paco Martínez Soria...



Veo ovnis cada vez que quiero, sal de tu casa y observa el cielo. Me da igual si no crees, EEUU demostró la existencia de ovnis oficialmente pero parece que algunos no se han enterado y ovni en forma de pirámide también.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Claro, es mas creible una imposible, como la de poner una piedra de 3 toneladas perfectamente encajada a la anterior con un error de medio mm cada 2 minutos y medio.



Si se ha hecho, que se ha hecho, entonces es posible, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Si faltan aliens o atlantes no les vale.



no hay que acabar con el misterio, pero os aseguro que existe una forma muy sencilla que os tirariais de los pelos si la supieseis, las piedras suben a toda pastilla si se quiere, las grandes tambien


----------



## Sure Not (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Si se ha hecho, que se ha hecho, entonces es posible, ¿no es cierto?



No se ha hecho, se ha intentado hacer con tecnologia actual y ha salido un churro.
Aporta prueba.


----------



## Spengler (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Si faltan aliens o atlantes no les vale.



138 metros mide de alto. Esos monigotes que pones igual se te marean.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> No se ha hecho, se ha intentado hacer con tecnologia actual y ha salido un churro.
> Aporta prueba.



Si no se ha hecho lo damos por zanjado.


----------



## -Galaiko (4 May 2022)

Este tío lo sabia y se llevo el secreto a la tumba.
Castillo de Coral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 May 2022)

Spengler dijo:


> 138 metros mide de alto. Esos monigotes que pones igual se te marean.



Abarca una superficie de 54000 m2
Eso es como casi 8 campos de futbol


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

si supongo que mas gente habra dado con la clave, y mas lo deduciran a lo largo de los tiempos


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Diary of Merer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





¿Conocéis el diario de Merer? Son unos papiros que detallan los trabajos de un equipo de construcción de la Gran Pirámide durante el reinado de Khufu. Llevaban las piedras desde la cantera de Tura hasta la pirámide, por el Nilo.


----------



## pamplinero (4 May 2022)

Na, mola mas decir que fueron los extraterrestres, los catalanes o los vascos o algo asi. Que da vidilla al foro.


----------



## StalkerTlön (4 May 2022)

La alineacion milimétrica respecto al norte magnético supuestamente no fue posible hasta la invención de material topográfico y es una alineación perfecta la de las pirámides. Las proporciones de la pirámide de Keops, tienen implícita la distancia de la la tierra a la luna, la proporción áurea en distintas formas sutiles, en la cámara del rey también... hay mucho más de lo que parece. Y efectivamente es un misterio su construcción, como lo es Baalbeck, y otras muchas construcciones imposibles en el mundo.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Y efectivamente es un misterio su construcción, como lo es Baalbeck, y otras muchas construcciones imposibles en el mundo.



Si están ahí es porque eran posibles.


----------



## Arnicio (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Si faltan aliens o atlantes no les vale.



A ver-cada uno es libre de creer lo que quiera-pero se debe ser objetivo.

El ingenio que has puesto, requiere del uso de la rueda para que la polea gire. También te deberías cuestionar que madera puede soportar un esfuerzo de peso de 10 Tn. Para izar pesos entre 10 y 30 Tn necesitas aceros de mucha resistencia. El hilo que soporta peso y contrapeso tiene que ser de un acero de muy alta calidad y trenzado. Podría darte más razones-pero creo que sin suficientes.

A mí me importa un pepino quien las construyera, lo cierto es que la versión oficial no cuadra.

Para mí lo más lógico, una civilización previa basada en otro paradigma y que incluso podría tener otro rango “visible espectral” y el resto de sus ruinas no sean visibles para nosotros.

Tendemos a pensar que el avance actual es el correcto, pero puede que no. Nuestro paradigma se basa en la energía y todo gira en torno a ella. Sin energía retrocederíamos a la Edad Media e incluso al Neolítico sino fuéramos capaces de mantener los sistemas mecánicos obsoletos.

Según la arqueología y la antropología el Cro-Magno debe surgir entre 8000 y 5000 años AC - y estas mega construcciones se datan entre el 2000 y el 3000 AC.

El resto de imposibles ya se han comentado—-pero es que energéticamente para aquella época serían inviables de construir aún empleando toda la población del Egipto de la época-


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Na, mola mas decir que fueron los extraterrestres, los catalanes o los vascos o algo asi. Que da vidilla al foro.



Cualquier observador no especialmente avezado notará que, casi siempre, las teorías no oficiales están menos fundamentadas que las oficiales. A menudo ni siquiera están fundamentadas.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 May 2022)

Yo vi un documental que comentaba que el interior estaba poco menos que hecho de escombros y que los bloques los llevaban con piezas de madera a los cuatro lados para hacerlos rodar en vez arrastrar. 

Ademasnque las piramides de ahora han perdido el revestimiento de marmol blanco con la pinta dorada creo. En su tiempo debieron ser muchisimo mas impresionantes que ahora. Unas moles blancas resplandeciendo con el solazo implacable de alla.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Para mí lo más lógico, una civilización previa basada en otro paradigma y que incluso podría tener otro rango “visible espectral” y el resto de sus ruinas no sean visibles para nosotros.




¿Y esto es más lógico? Menuda lógica la tuya.


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo vi un documental que comentaba que el interior estaba poco menos que hecho de escombros y que los bloques los llevaban con piezas de madera a los cuatro lados para hacerlos rodar en vez arrastrar.
> 
> Ademasnque las piramides de ahora han perdido el revestimiento de marmol blanco con la pinta dorada creo. En su tiempo debieron ser muchisimo mas impresionantes que ahora. Unas moles blancas resplandeciendo con el solazo implacable de alla.









aqui con hornos o centrales termicas a la izquierda


----------



## StalkerTlön (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Si están ahí es porque eran posibles.



Imposibles desde el punto de vista de la ejecución con los medios tecnológicos que supuestamente se atribuyen.


octopodiforme dijo:


> Si están ahí es porque eran posibles.



Piedra de la mujer embarazada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


octopodiforme dijo:


> Si están ahí es porque eran posibles.



Obviamente están ahi pero no sabemos como se hicieron. Esta claro que manejaban una tecnología y conocimientos que son superiores a lo que se supone para su tiempo. Pero hay elementos arquitectónicos como las piedras del Trilithon o de la mujer embarazada de Baalbeck que serían prácticamente imposibles de mover a día hoy con la tecnología actual. No interesa investigar el pasado. Quien controla el pasado controla el futuro. Si a día de hoy nos engañan con acontecimientos de hace pocos años imagina con hechos de hace miles de años. TĹÖN


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2022)

Ni que fuera una figura geométrica difícil de montar. 
Una base y la vas reduciendo hasta que acabe en punta.


----------



## podemita medio (5 May 2022)




----------



## mmm (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...




Eso de que esa cuenta no la había hecho nadie... Nadie de los que asumen acríticamente lo que les venden en la facultad, que son la inmensa mayoría, sí, pero no todos


----------



## Janus (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Hay una pirámide que mide un múltiplo del número primó que se extrae de sumar individualmente los dígitos que determinan la menor altura de las pirámides. Ese múltiplo. Su vez es un cuadrado perfecto de la superficie de la mayor de las pirámides entre el número de pirámides.
Tiene lógica.


----------



## morethanafeeling (5 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Cualquier observador no especialmente avezado notará que, casi siempre, las teorías no oficiales están menos fundamentadas que las oficiales. A menudo ni siquiera están fundamentadas.



Como si las oficiales tuviesen algún tipo de fundamento.

Si te crees que unas pirámides que a día de hoy con la tecnología actual sería todo un reto poder replicar se construyeron con trineos, cuerdas y primitivas herramientas de cobre y bronce te puedes creer cualquier cosa que te cuenten.

Pero así nos va, la gente se cree cualquier cosa siempre y cuando venga de una fuente "oficial".


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 May 2022)

Hay una cosa que también es un misterio y es que se sabe que hay cámaras enteras tapiadas, llenas de cuarzo (si no recuerdo mal el mineral)


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 May 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> Veo ovnis cada vez que quiero, sal de tu casa y observa el cielo. Me da igual si no crees, EEUU demostró la existencia de ovnis oficialmente pero parece que algunos no se han enterado y ovni en forma de pirámide también.



No te bacilaba. Te lo decía en serio. No tienes más que ver el cine que se hacía entonces y el que se hace ahora para ver que todo era más feliz.


----------



## McRotor (5 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo





la india tiene 2mil minoyes de esclavos y lo máximo que te acumulan sobre la arena es mierda...


----------



## Pollepolle (5 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ni que fuera una figura geométrica difícil de montar.
> Una base y la vas reduciendo hasta que acabe en punta.



Por eso hay piramides en varias culturas. Porque es la manera mas facil de levantar altura y ser estable.


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 May 2022)

Kamui dijo:


> Alguna vez leí que los curritos que hicieron las pirámides no se corresponden con esa imagen de tíos moribundos en taparrabos que van cayendo por fatiga con latigazos de fondo que tenemos todos, sino trabajadores más o menos normales como en el resto de la Historia con otros monumentos y catedrales.
> 
> Yo entiendo que se refiere a eso.



Esa imagen viene de la biblia. Pero se sabe a día de hoy que jamas curraron en su construcción el pueblo alubio. Más bien fueron expulsados por hacer lo de siempre.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (5 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Imposibles desde el punto de vista de la ejecución con los medios tecnológicos que supuestamente se atribuyen.
> Piedra de la mujer embarazada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Obviamente están ahi pero no sabemos como se hicieron. Esta claro que manejaban una tecnología y conocimientos que son superiores a lo que se supone para su tiempo. Pero hay elementos arquitectónicos como las piedras del Trilithon o de la mujer embarazada de Baalbeck que serían prácticamente imposibles de mover a día hoy con la tecnología actual. No interesa investigar el pasado. Quien controla el pasado controla el futuro. Si a día de hoy nos engañan con acontecimientos de hace pocos años imagina con hechos de hace miles de años. TĹÖN



Exactamente, por poner un ejemplo, hoy con nuestra sofisticada tecnologia, una de las gruas que mas peso puede cargar es esta:









Así es 'Big Carl', la grua más grande del planeta gracias a sus 250 metros de altura y capacidad de carga de hasta 5.000 toneladas


Fue bautizada como SGC-250, que significa "Grua Gigante de Sarens 250", pero debido a que se trata de toda una maravilla tecnológica lo mejor era buscarle un...




www.xataka.com





5000 toneladas de capacidad de carga construida con ingenieria avanzada y con herramientas modernas, aleaciones de metal etc, etc...

VS

Piedras de Baalbeek de 800 a 1200 toneladas movidas sin nada de lo anterior descrito...algo no acaba de cuadrar.

Decir que "como estan ahi es la prueba de que se han contruido segun la teoria oficial porque justamente estan ahi y esa es la prueba" es como decir:

Cuando llueve, la calle se moja. La calle esta mojada, entonces ha llovido.

*Error.*

Pondré un texto interesante sacado de la gazeta del apocalipsis (un blog interesante ya en desuso):


*Toda investigación arqueológica se ha encarado siempre partiendo de la base de que se está estudiando civilizaciones inferiores a la nuestra.

CRASO ERROR!* que deriva en el resto de los errores. Un método científico válido para enunciar una regla, es determinar lo que confirma, o lo que niega.

*Si nos tropezamos con elementos del pasado que confirman una arquitectura aún lejanamente imposible para nosotros, templos incomprensibles para nuestros arquitectos* ( como si genética y culturalmente hubiésemos olvidado su papel desde su creación ) *y* *proezas que desafían la física y encienden nuestros instintos inductivos más específicos y refinados, empíricamente están confirmando su superioridad y a la vez negando su inferioridad sobre nuestra civilización, y bajo esta regla indiscutible deberían haberse estudiado desde un principio*, lo cual equivale a decir que la forma en que se lo hizo es un completo fracaso, ya que predeterminó falazmente la comprensión de cómo actuar en condiciones de información incompleta, corrompiendo la naturaleza del propio conocimiento empírico.

Veámoslo en un ejemplo:


Si un arqueólogo traduce “ lo que vuela en el cielo “ y está inducido por la creencia de que la descripción procede de una civilización inferior, la variable hipotética más segura será relacionarlo con aves.

Pero,en una superior, lo relacionaría con aviones, naves espaciales o plataformas antigravitacionales.

A partir de esos datos es que los científicos han intentado enunciar consecuencias referentes a las propiedades del ser viviente u objeto descrito, y por lo tanto, todo lo determinado hasta aquí resulta ser, en el mejor de los casos, irrelevante o falso, y en el peor, brutalmente engañoso.

Complementariamente, muchas palabras cuyo significado se ha renunciado a comprender de las ya de por sí incompletas traducciones de textos antigüos, pueden haber estado referidas a elementos o acciones tecnológicas dentro de un contexto para nosotros totalmente incomprensible.

Intentemos algunas comparaciones basadas sólo en NUESTRA incipiente tecnología: ¿ cómo traduciría un arqueólogo medieval la palabra control remoto?¿ o teclado inalámbrico ? En el medioevo se desconocia la electricidad, base de toda nuestra tecnología moderna y cómo producirla. ¿ Cómo sería capaz entonces de reconocer una computadora o un televisor como elementos tecnológicos en ausencia de la energía que les da vida? Probablemente para él constituirían extraños adornos de mesa u objetos de culto religioso.


----------



## FOYETE (5 May 2022)

Lo que está claro es que vivimos en un puto circo donde TODO absolutamente TODO es mentira.

Esto es matrix, el show de Truman.

Borregos despertac.


----------



## Guaguei (5 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Por eso hay piramides en varias culturas. Porque es la manera mas facil de levantar altura y ser estable.



asi es, cuando se quiere hacer algo colosal, es lo mas facil y obvio, mejor una piramide que un cono, o una triangular
pero muchos han visto razones extrañas de por que hay piramides en distintas parte del mundo cuando no pudieron tener contacto unos con otros
aunque las de sudamerica eran escalonadas, serian de otra parte de la galaxia

aveces podemos llegar a pensar que los hombres de hace 5000, 10000 o mas años tenian una inteligencia correspondiente a su epoca, y si no tenian moviles o luz electrica debian de ser muy tontos, pero mas bien serian practicamente igual de listos o ingeniosos que nosotros, y lo que no podian aplicar en cosas modernas, lo hacian muy bien en sus cosas una vez se establecia un orden o una organizacion o civilizacion, y no solo la supervivencia, cazar y robar, y esos esclavos egipcios tal vez no lo eran tanto
y miraban mas al cielo


----------



## HM11 (5 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No te bacilaba. Te lo decía en serio. No tienes más que ver el cine que se hacía entonces y el que se hace ahora para ver que todo era más feliz.



Perdón por mi compresión lectora jejejej. Si es un buen ejemplo, si la comparamos con otra de ahora es otro mundo y ambiente, en esa época eran felices y sonreían todo el tiempo, había buen rollo. Ahora hay como un cambio de energías y no es lo mismo en todos los ámbitos.


----------



## Sementalytal (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Sementalytal (5 May 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Espero que en una obra tan multitudinaria, todos guardasen la distancia de seguridac o en su defecto portasen la correspondiente FFP2



BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Felson (5 May 2022)

El problema del misterio de las pirámides, en España, es que de tal misterio a un ministerio hay unas pocas letras y con las mismas, por tal, te harán pagar a unos cuantos miles de funcionarios más... como los que construyeron pirámides, en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## PEPEYE (5 May 2022)

La Gran Piramide nos contiene y guarda grandes cuestiones. Por ejemplo tiene ocho caras
https://www.urbipedia.org/hoja/Gran_Pirámide_de_Giza

La arqueologia tiende a evitar pronunciarse sobre ciertos temas, es mas trata de obviar ciertos temas
Pongamos como ejenplo el actual Templo de Baco de Balbek. Si acudes a wikipedia , sacas la conclusion que es un templo, construido sobre otro anterior..

Templo de Baco en Baalbek.
...PERO.....tenemos un serio problema
tres monolitos de 1.000 Tn cada uno cuya cantera estaba a 1 km


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 May 2022)

En algun sitio ley que el transporte tal como se relata sería impracticable porque la madera estallaría por el peso.
Si no para todas las piezas si para las más grandes.


----------



## PEPEYE (5 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047655
> 
> 
> Quizá con levitación magnética, como sus carros de combate.



Que yo recuerde esos carros de combate son bastante posteriores. Conocian el rodillo
¿Como lo hicieron ?ni idea. Curiosamente los egipcios que documentaban mediante jeroglicos todo lo que hacian no tienen ningun jeroglifo sobre la construccion de las piramides. Que yo sepa solo hay un jeroglifo , bastante posterior a la construccion de la Gran Piramide donde se relata como gran gesta el hecho de transportar un estatua , tampoco demasiado grande, que iba sobre un trineo de madera tirada por 60 hombres y lo que parece un trabajador vertiendo liquido delante del trineo


----------



## Santolin (5 May 2022)

lo hizo un mago


----------



## Sunwukung (5 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> ¿Has visto el vídeo que enlazó @11kjuan ? Un método práctico y sencillo sin necesidad de herramientas modernas



Este tío demuestra que es posible, en principio, hacer las pirámides con medios mecánicos a escala humana, pero ahora habría que demostrar que los egipcios tenían ese nivel de carpintería y máquinas similares.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



La madera tiene un límite de resistencia. Si pones un peso demasiado grande, se rompe.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

miguel92 dijo:


> ¿Qué misterio? Solo son piedras colocadas una sobre la otra.



No. Las pirámides tienen una estructura compleja por dentro de pasillos que suben y bajan en diagonal, y cámaras huecas.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


>



Por cierto, hay una clara contraposición en ese vídeo:

* El genio que inventa una máquina para subir piedras, aunque yo creo que no funcionaría para piedras de 2'5 toneladas o más peso.

* El subnormal que maneja la cámara que como siempre tiene como objetivo no facilitar la comprensión visual al espectador sino dificultársela y tener al espectador estresado. Así, cuando el inventor muestra la máquina en miniatura el tío mierda manejando la cámara hace unos 4 cambios de plano en apenas unos pocos segundos en vez de dejar la puta cámara quieta.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ni de coña, con 1 millon de esclavos lo único que harían es molestarse entre ellos. No por poner mas gente a bulto vas mas rápido.



Es como el proverbio informático que dice que "9 mujeres no pueden tener 1 bebé en 1 mes".


----------



## Sunwukung (5 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


>



Un día para un solo bloque, pero que duda cabe que establece la posibilidad.


----------



## Vantage (5 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Hay una cosa que también es un misterio y es que se sabe que hay cámaras enteras tapiadas, llenas de cuarzo (si no recuerdo mal el mineral)



He leido muchas cosas sobra las piramides, pero no esa en concreto. Puedes pasar mas informacion? 
Gracias!


----------



## Vantage (5 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Por eso hay piramides en varias culturas. Porque es la manera mas facil de levantar altura y ser estable.



Esta premisa no tiene por que ser cierta.

Este tipo de construcciones tambien existe en varias culturas.
¿Es la mas facil de levantar en altura tambien?






No lo es, especialmente si abordamos el problema desde el paradigma actual y lo que nos han contado; herramientras de materiales que no sirven para ese proposito y una exigente precision, tampoco alcanzable con ellas.


----------



## RC1492 (5 May 2022)

Mira que os gustan las pajas mentales con Aliens, ovnis y lagartos.

Todo tiene su explicación más o menos lógica, pensar que las hicieron extraterrestres es absurdo, como todas las conspiraciones basadas en ellos, jilipolleces y respuestas fáciles para crios sin el mínimo conocimiento de historia.

No tengo suficientes datos para afirmar una cosa u otra, el caso es que eso lo hicimos nosotros.


----------



## CocoVin (5 May 2022)

Lo que parece claro es que los datos patinan. Como diría aquel...todo más antiguo.


----------



## Vantage (5 May 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Lo que parece claro es que los datos patinan. Como diría aquel...todo más antiguo.



La cronologia "esta mal", y en consecuencia, todo se ha tratado de adaptar a ella a golpetazos. Es cada vez mas evidente que algo (dryas reciente, fin de ultima glaciacion) sucedio hace unos 12000-13000 años atras en el planeta, que probablemente volatilizo una cultura global (igual o mas que la nuestra) y los supervivientes a esa catastrofe son quienes "encontraron" un mundo ya construido, partiendo practicamente desde cero. Quienes lograron atesorar el conocimiento y los medios son quienes han ido guiando (y siguen "guiando") a la humanidad.

Los constructores originales (por decirlo de algun modo) tenian una tecnica o tecnologia que en muchos aspectos es desconcertante para nuestro presente y conocimiento de como hacer las cosas, pues no hemos logrado descifrar como lo hacian (ni siquiera algunos calculos).

Diria que el futuro ya ha ocurrido.


----------



## El Perdonador (5 May 2022)

La teoría de la evolución dice que el ser humano va de tonto a listo a traves de las generaciones, pero asi como la propia teoría, esa idea es contraria al relato Biblico

Dios creó al ser humano perfecto y por el pecado es que va a peor cada vez mas, pasando a vivir de cientos de años a menos de 100 en las condiciones ideales, asi mismo nuestros ancestros eran mucho mas inteligentes que nosotros y de generacion en generacion no hacemos sino hacernos mas estupidos, que hasta teniendo internet la gente no hace la o con un canuto

La casi destruccion humana por agua liquidó casi toda la ciencia humana hasta el momento, asi como los gigantes de los que el oficialismo se ha encargado de destruir toda prueba encontrada, segun la Biblia hubo hibridación entre seres humanos y otros que no lo eran hasta el diluvio y la propia Biblia relata construcciones imposibles para la época como la torre de Babel

La cuestion es, la existencia de las piramides, te acercara a Dios o seguiras encerrado en un mundo fisico que abandonarás en unos pocos años? Te hace pensar o te hace confiar en todo lo oficial?


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ni que fuera una figura geométrica difícil de montar.
> Una base y la vas reduciendo hasta que acabe en punta.



Yo no les veo la gracia.


----------



## lostsoul242 (5 May 2022)

Yo de aliens ancestrales nunca he sido mucho , pero de una "civilizacion antes de la civilizacion" , los OOPART , la Atlantida , etc.. si que me gusta fantasear como a Robert E. Howard con su Edad Hiboria (la de Conan) .


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Por muchos esclavos que pongas, los pedruscos tienen un tiempo de manipulación, ejecución y ajuste
> Además, la envergadura de las piedras, no creo que permitiera utilizar más de un número de esclavos determinado




Lo debe haber dicho alguien ya en 18 páginas que lleva el hilo. Las piedras INTERNAS *son mayormente relleno* (no están "ajustadas"), las que están alineadas, pulidas y ajustadas son las externas y las de las Cámaras internas.

Acumular piedras "de cualquier modo" *y con varios equipos*, no es tan complicado (como que si asumes que una piedra va detrás de otra y todas están "alineadas").

Pero en todo caso es una obra de tres pares de cojones. Esa es otra historia.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 May 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Yo de aliens ancestrales nunca he sido mucho , pero de una "civilizacion antes de la civilizacion" , los OOPART , la Atlantida , etc.. si que me gusta fantasear como a Robert E. Howard con su Edad Hiboria (la de Conan) .



Lo mas parecido seria Gobekli Tepe.


----------



## esforzado (5 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Eso es la teoria oficial, hay muchas teorias, la que yo me creo es que fueron hechas por otra civilizacion humana mucho anterior, entre 50.000 y 100.000 años antes con otro proposito, y que los faraones las modificaron y usaron como tumbas.



no encontráis el propósito de las pirámides... porque no tienen ninguno... no son necesarias para producir comida, ni son fábricas, ni son habitacionalmente útiles, ni son defensivas (como sí lo son los castillos y las murallas), ni sirven de soporte para tecnología ninguna...

no son edificaciones propias de una inteligencia avanzada (hoy no las construímos, y eso que nos sería bastante fácil hacerlo)...

si hoy perdiéramos todo registro histórico (incluyendo la historia actual presente)... y mañana nos encontrásemos mirando por un telescopio el tesla que orbita el sol... también nos preguntaríamos qué puto propósito tiene eso... o por qué haría nadie el esfuerzo de poner en órbita un tesla (con la tecnología y recursos que requiere la tontería)...

sencillamente, las pirámides pertenecen a un época social tal, en la que una élite dominaba tal capital humano que podía permitirse construir inutilidades... 

en la mayoría de las glorietas del país contamos con construcciones bastante más estúpidas cuyo único propósito no reside en la edificación en sí sino en la organización social (en este caso, la posibilidad de trincar suculentas comisiones de dinero público... en el de las pirámides, vaya usted a saber, posiblemente el prestigio de tenerla más grande, o pensar que complacería al dios de turno, o para que los enemigos se acojonasen... pero fuera cual fuera el motivo, es social, ajeno a la construcción en sí)...


----------



## esforzado (5 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> La alineacion milimétrica respecto al norte magnético supuestamente no fue posible hasta la invención de material topográfico y es una alineación perfecta la de las pirámides.



no conozco las pirámides, ni sé cuál es su orientación... pero esa frase no puede ser cierta...

y no por las pirámides en sí... sino porque el norte magnético no es un punto inamovible... de hecho actualmente se desplaza más de treinta kilómetros por año...

anda que va a saber el foro ni nadie dónde estaba el norte magnético durante la construcción de ninguna pirámide... mucho menos con precisión milimétrica...


----------



## esforzado (5 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> A ver-cada uno es libre de creer lo que quiera-pero se debe ser objetivo.
> 
> El ingenio que has puesto, requiere del uso de la rueda para que la polea gire. También te deberías cuestionar que madera puede soportar un esfuerzo de peso de 10 Tn. Para izar pesos entre 10 y 30 Tn necesitas aceros de mucha resistencia. El hilo que soporta peso y contrapeso tiene que ser de un acero de muy alta calidad y trenzado. Podría darte más razones-pero creo que sin suficientes.



no tengo idea de cómo se construyeron las pirámides egipcias... pero si yo fuera el ingeniero, no habría que izar piedra ninguna...

sencillamente, según voy colocando cada hilera, aterro alrededor (arena y grava no es que les faltase)...

no digo que ninguna pirámide se construyera así... digo que soluciones no faltan...


----------



## Mandaloriano (5 May 2022)

Has patinado bastante. Estás haciendo cálculos dando por hecho que fueron una por una, estás imaginando 4 Pacobreros llevando una piedra y después a por la siguiente. ¿Quién te dice que no tenían un ejercito numeroso de obreros colocando diversas piedras de forma simultánea?


----------



## PasoLeati (5 May 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> ... La otra pirámide (Kefren) lleva implícito el trangulo *3,4,5*, es decir, el triangulo de Pitagoras (2000 años antes de que éste naciera). El arquitecto sabía matemáticas, no era un idiota ...




Hacia 1900~1700 AC _(más de mil años antes del nacimiento de Pitágoras)_ los babilonios ya manejaban "el teorema de Pitágoras".







*YBC 7289*


----------



## aldebariano (5 May 2022)

miguel92 dijo:


> ¿Qué misterio? Solo son piedras colocadas una sobre la otra.



Formando una estructura compleja con códigos matemáticos y cada piedra pesando toneladas.


----------



## podemita medio (5 May 2022)




----------



## StalkerTlön (5 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no conozco las pirámides, ni sé cuál es su orientación... pero esa frase no puede ser cierta...
> 
> y no por las pirámides en sí... sino porque el norte magnético no es un punto inamovible... de hecho actualmente se desplaza más de treinta kilómetros por año...
> 
> anda que va a saber el foro ni nadie dónde estaba el norte magnético durante la construcción de ninguna pirámide... mucho menos con precisión milimétrica...



La alineación es perfecta entre las 3 pirámides entre si, paralelas sus caras con desviacion milimetrica, algo que en teoría no se puede hacer sin instrumental que no existía hasta hace poco. Y lo que comentas es cierto, creo recordar que apuntan a donde estaba el norte magnético hace 12000 años, algo a que algunos investigadores afirman que sería la edad real de construcción de las pirámides. También los pequeños túneles descubiertos en la cámara de la reina, con compuertas(nadie sabe para que) apuntan a ciertas estrellas del firmamento. Existe por otro lado la teoria de R.Bauval sobre la correspondencia en planta de las 3 pirámides con el cinturón de Orion, en la que también incluye otras estrellas con las construcciones aledañas y la esfinge que tendría que ver con la constelación de Leo según la precesión de los equinoccios.


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 May 2022)

Os pongo el documental de Jimenez del Oso, magnifico, donde se apuntan muchos de los misterios de las pirámides. Nada que ver con teorías locas del canal Historia o teorias de Aliens. A veces pienso que todo eso es para desdibujar verdades dificiles de explicar que están a simple vista. Recordad, quien controla el pasado controla el futuro.


----------



## GatoAzul (5 May 2022)

Sí que es curioso. 
Igualmente de curioso es que las de Egipto no sean las únicas erigidas en el planeta.

Pirámides mayas: cuáles son, cuándo y cómo se construyeron - SobreHistoria.com 

Y es curioso también que cuenten que existe una alineación de las pirámides con las estrellas.

Las alineaciones de las pirámides de Giza - Egipto al Descubierto

Existe un lugar, cuyo propietario levantó él solito, con piedras de gran tamaño, y lo hacía de un día para otro. Ese lugar está en Florida y el secreto de cómo lo hizo parece ser que se lo llevó a la tumba. La puerta de entrada (aún no se sabe cómo es posible) se puede abrir con un solo dedo. 

The Anti-Gravity Secret of Coral Castle - FULL VERSION - YouTube 

Coral Castle Museum


----------



## GatoAzul (5 May 2022)

Edward Leedskalnin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## etsai (5 May 2022)

Alguien las puso ahí para advertir a las futuras civilizaciones de que por muy avanzadas que se crean nunca llegarán a construir algo tan enorme y duradero.

Si nosotros somos tan avanzados y tan guays que ponemos satélites en orbita y nos comunicamos instantáneamente con cualquier lugar del globo, ¿por qué no somos capaces de reproducir la hazaña?

Desde aquí propongo un reto, que las civilizaciones se pongan a trabajar en conjunto para construir una piramide con los medios actuales. A ver si hay cojones.


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 May 2022)

Hay otra teoría que apunta que las piedras serían una especie de hormigón hecho con piedra, es decir, con algún tipo de encofrado. Algún jeroglífico egipcio parece contar algo de la alquimia de la piedra. Parece ser que un geologo encontró restos de uña y de pelos dentro de las piedras, aparte de la homogeneidad de la piedra. Los sistemas constructivos en algunas construcciones de Perú 
como las de Sacsayhuamán si que pudieran parecer echando un poco de imaginación, por la forma de unión de union de las piedras y los bordes redondeados que pudieran haber sido realizadas con algún tipo de encofrado Son unas piedras de unas dimensiones colosales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Alguien las puso ahí para advertir a las futuras civilizaciones de que por muy avanzadas que se crean nunca llegarán a construir algo tan enorme y duradero.
> 
> Si nosotros somos tan avanzados y tan guays que ponemos satélites en orbita y nos comunicamos instantáneamente con cualquier lugar del globo, ¿por qué no somos capaces de reproducir la hazaña?
> 
> Desde aquí propongo un reto, que las civilizaciones se pongan a trabajar en conjunto para construir una piramide con los medios actuales. A ver si hay cojones.



La de las vegas no te vale?...y la pirámide de los menphis grizzlies?..
O esa catedral hecha por un tío con basura?


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

bubbler dijo:


> Eso es más lógico, los egipcios las encontraron y desenterraron, algo más acorde al plano temporal y de que los barrenderos no fueran esclavos, pero hay foreros que poco menos que dicen que pusieron las bases para construir un F-18



Complicado porque con la altura que tiene, demasiada arena debia haber.

Los romanos jamas hablaron del Templo Del Valle (o del Templo de la Esfinge, uno de los dos). Estan uno al lado de otro delante precisamente de la esfinge. Porque no lo hicieron? Porque no lo conocian: estaba, precisamente, enterrado. Y durante ciertas epocas la esfinge tampoco fue tal cosa, solo la cabeza de una estatua porque, tambien, estaba enterrada y solo se veia parte de la cabeza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no conozco las pirámides, ni sé cuál es su orientación... pero esa frase no puede ser cierta...
> 
> y no por las pirámides en sí... sino porque el norte magnético no es un punto inamovible... de hecho actualmente se desplaza más de treinta kilómetros por año...
> 
> anda que va a saber el foro ni nadie dónde estaba el norte magnético durante la construcción de ninguna pirámide... mucho menos con precisión milimétrica...



Sin meternos en barrizales, se puede saber el campo magnetico en tal o cual epoca por los materiales circundantes. Hay particulas en los minerales que quedan alineadas.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> Exactamente, por poner un ejemplo, hoy con nuestra sofisticada tecnologia, una de las gruas que mas peso puede cargar es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el disco de Sabu


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Yo de aliens ancestrales nunca he sido mucho , pero de una "*civilizacion antes de la civilizacion*" , los OOPART , la Atlantida , etc.. si que me gusta fantasear como a Robert E. Howard con su Edad Hiboria (la de Conan) .



Leer como minimo la trilogia de Hancock:

Las Huellas De Los dioses
Los Magos de Los Dioses
America Antes: La Clave Para Una Civilizacion Perdida

(y el resto de obras tambien son interesantes)


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

miguel92 dijo:


> ¿Qué misterio? Solo son piedras colocadas una sobre la otra.



Je, me recuerda cuando en Aduanas algun importador declaraba que traia "piezas de metal" y al revisar te encontrabas con "higodefruta, estas trayendo maquinaria para analisis medico, no piezas de metal".


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Imposibles desde el punto de vista de la ejecución con los medios tecnológicos que supuestamente se atribuyen.
> Piedra de la mujer embarazada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Obviamente están ahi pero no sabemos como se hicieron. Esta claro que manejaban una tecnología y conocimientos que son superiores a lo que se supone para su tiempo. Pero hay elementos arquitectónicos como las piedras del Trilithon o de la mujer embarazada de Baalbeck que serían prácticamente imposibles de mover a día hoy con la tecnología actual. No interesa investigar el pasado. Quien controla el pasado controla el futuro. Si a día de hoy nos engañan con acontecimientos de hace pocos años imagina con hechos de hace miles de años. TĹÖN




Buenos días.

Me permito hacer algunas observaciones con respecto a su comentario:

“Imposibles desde el punto de vista de la ejecución con los medios tecnológicos que supuestamente se atribuyen. (…) Obviamente están ahí pero no sabemos cómo se hicieron. Está claro que manejaban una tecnología y conocimientos que son superiores a lo que se supone para su tiempo”.

De imposibles nada. Y sí, sabemos mucho sobre cómo se hicieron. Y no, no manejaban una tecnología y conocimientos que son superiores a lo que se supone para su tiempo.

“No interesa investigar el pasado”.

Sí, sí que interesa investigar el pasado. De hecho, eso es precisamente lo que hacen especialistas como Historiadores y Arqueólogos (entre muchos otros): investigar el pasado.

Pero para informarse sobre todo esto hay que recurrir a fuentes que ofrezcan esa información, claro. En ese sentido le recomiendo que cuando esté usted interesado en un tema (ya sea este u otros) procure buscar información seria y fiable, que hay mucha y gracias a Google está disponible con facilidad: webs de Historia y Arqueología, Museos, Universidades, etc.

Para un primer comienzo le dejo más abajo (y también a todos los foreros interesados en este tema) toda una serie de enlaces que pueden ser de su interés.

ARQUITECTURA: LA GRAN PIRÁMIDE:

Construir un edificio es un proceso (Arquitectura) que puede organizarse en 3 etapas:

1/ PROYECTO:

Con un sistema de medidas se realiza un trazado geométrico (plano) que recoge la forma general del edificio que se pretende realizar. Aquí entran los textos que explican el sistema de medidas antropométrico (entre ellos los textos que recogen las medidas de la Gran Pirámide), los patrones de medida antiguos que se conservan y el modelo humano (que se conserva):

Zona Historia TV: “Historia de las medidas” (30 minutos):



Zona Historia TV: “Diseño de la Gran Pirámide” (30 minutos):



2/ PROCESO:

Se organizan equipos de trabajo y con las técnicas e instrumentos de que se dispone se lleva a cabo el proceso de construcción.

Aquí entran la organización de los obreros en equipos de trabajo, las técnicas empleadas, los instrumentos empleados, etc.

Le pongo enlaces a estos temas:

2.1/ Equipos de trabajo: Juan de la Torre Suárez:

Pirámides del Antiguo Egipto

2.2/ Rampas: Varias fuentes:

Las rampas

El descubrimiento al azar que arroja nueva luz sobre el misterio de la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto - BBC News Mundo

Nueva teoría sobre la construcción de las pirámides - La mentira esta ahi fuera

2.3/ Instrumentos: Juan de la Torre Suárez:

¿Herramientas imposibles?

Taladros egipcios

2.4/ Arqueología experimental: Denys Stocks:





2.5/ Transporte: (Terrae Antiquae: Papiro de Merer)

Hallan un papiro que explica cómo se transportaron los bloques de piedra de la Gran Pirámide de Guiza – Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae

Hallan un papiro que explica cómo se transportaron los bloques de piedra de la Gran Pirámide de Guiza – Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae

3/ RESULTADO:

Se obtiene como resultado final el edificio en cuestión (que con el tiempo puede verse sujeto a cambios, reformas, erosión, etc.).

RESUMIENDO:

¿A día de hoy lo sabemos absolutamente todo sobre cómo se construyó la Gran Pirámide? No.

¿Sabemos lo suficiente como para poder afirmar que la construyeron los antiguos egipcios? Sí.

POR ÚLTIMO:

Si desea más información sobre el sistema de medidas antropométrico puede leer mis artículos “Sistema de medidas egipcio: Bases teóricas para su estudio” y “Hombre, medidas, pirámides” en la revista Egiptología 2.0. Mi próximo artículo sobre el tema aún no está disponible ya que saldrá en el número de mayo. También puede visitar mi página en Academia.

Un cordial saludo.

Luis Castaño Sánchez. Licenciado en Filología (UCA, 92). Investigador en Metrología Histórica.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de .../...



Ha pasado tiempo, pero en mi opinión los tres capítulos de Jiménez del Oso sobre este asunto son de lo mejor que hay.
Sé que posteriormente ha habido "avances" (Bauval, Grimault, la exploración de los huecos con el robot-cámara), pero al final el misterio sigue ahí y JdO lo plantea de forma magistral, mágica, entusiasta, desde lo racional y a la vez desde la pasión.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me permito hacer algunas observaciones con respecto a su comentario:
> 
> ...




Interesante, pero siempre creo que se omite (aunque algunos lo han citado) el factor tiempo.

Como resaltan algunos comentarios a la noticia de este enlace









Nueva teoría sobre la construcción de las pirámides


Unos egiptólogos han hecho un descubrimiento sorprendente en una antigua cantera, que sugiere que los constructores de pirámides usaron una rampa modificada que facilitó el transporte de enormes ro…




www.lamentiraestaahifuera.com





_Interesante teoria pero ni este sistema ni otros propuestos anteriormente resuelve el factor del tiempo necesario para realizar el trabajo. Incluso hoy dia con toda la tecnologia disponible sería complicadisimo realizar ese trabajo debido a que no se trata solo de amontonar piedras, hay que cortarlas (durísimo granito y diorita) a medida y ensamblarlas como un puzle colosal dejando pasillos y camaras interiores con una precisión de milimetros en algunos casos, todo ello con herramientas de bronce, cobre madera y cuerdas. Indescifrable misterio_



Me recuerda un poquito a lo que ocurre a veces con el desarrollo de software, que de la teoria (estudio del proyecto, ciclos de desarrollo, ciclos de prueba, equipos de testeo, diseñadores, desarroladores, etc, etc) a la realidad (exagerando: crujir de manos y a picar codigo a toda leche sobre la marcha entre cuatro, o dos) hay una gran diferencia.

El tema de los taladros eguipcios siempre me ha parecido curioso: mucha teoria pero hasta que no vea realmente uno realizado completamente con esos artilugios no me lo creere del todo.

Lo digo porque a nivel de escala, comparado con construir una piramide  hacer un par de jarroncillos deberia ser posible.


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Interesante, pero siempre creo que se omite (aunque algunos lo han citado) el factor tiempo.
> 
> Como resaltan algunos comentarios a la noticia de este enlace
> 
> ...



El factor tiempo ya se ha estudiado. Se estima que la Gran Pirámide fue realizada en unos 20 o 30 años.

Con respecto a los jarrones: ya he señalado que basta con buscar información sobre arqueología experimental. 

Si encuentro el canal de los rusos le pongo el enlace en un rato.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> El factor tiempo ya se ha estudiado. Se estima que la Gran Pirámide fue realizada en unos 20 o 30 años.
> 
> *Con respecto a los jarrones: ya he señalado que basta con buscar información sobre arqueología experimental.*
> 
> Si encuentro el canal de los rusos le pongo el enlace en un rato.



Gracias, algun video donde se vea el proceso mas o menos completo de como "se vacia" un jarron?

Usted es el experto, seguro que tendra algun enlace a mano.

Por otro lado, si el proceso es "de vaciado", puliendo todo el interior (me ha parecido entender viendo las imagenes de los tipos de tornos), con que herramienta se obtiene esto:
















El Taladro, la tecnología avanzada del antiguo Egipto ⚠️


El taladro es la tecnología avanzada del antiguo Egipto. ¿Quieres saber por qué? Mira.




ufo-community.com





Gracias


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Gracias, algun video donde se vea el proceso mas o menos completo de como "se vacia" un jarron?
> 
> Usted es el experto, seguro que tendra algun enlace a mano.
> 
> ...



Taladros: 

Making Egyptian Drill Holes: Lost Ancient High Technology



Jarrón:

Making a stone vase with primitive tools: Lost Ancient High Technology


----------



## Sure Not (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me permito hacer algunas observaciones con respecto a su comentario:
> 
> ...




Todo eso esta muy bien los egipcios podian cortar y taladrar el granito, pero a que ritmo?
El gobierno egipcio se vio obligado a trasladar el templo de abu Simbel en los años 60 debido a la construccion de la presa de Asuan, tuvieron que desmontar y volvera montar 2200 piedras con gruas y camiones, tardaron 5 años.
Para la gran piramide se fabricaron trasladaron y colocaron de forma milimetrica 2 millones de piedras, osea mil veces mas piedras, si el gobierno Egipcio tuviera que trasladar la piramide con los medios que usaron en los 60, (camiones y gruas) tardarian 5.000 años.
El tema no es si los egipcios pudieron o no construir las pairamides, por poder podrian, pero no en 23 años, ni en 500.


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Todo eso esta muy bien los egipcios podian cortar y taladrar el granito, pero a que ritmo?
> El gobierno egipcio se vio obligado a trasladar el templo de abu Simbel en los años 60 debido a la construccion de la presa de Asuan, tuvieron que desmontar y volvera montar 2200 piedras con gruas y camiones, tardaron 5 años.
> Para la gran piramide se fabricaron trasladaron y colocaron de forma milimetrica 2 millones de piedras, osea mil veces mas piedras, si el gobierno Egipcio tuviera que trasladar la piramide con los medios que usaron en los 60, (camiones y gruas) tardarian 5.000 años.
> El tema no es si los egipcios pudieron o no construir las pairamides, por poder podrian, pero no en 23 años, ni en 500.



La Gran Pirámide en su mayor parte no está hecha de granito sino de piedra caliza extraída de canteras que están en la misma meseta de Guiza, a unos 300 metros de la misma:






Canteras para la extracción de piedras para la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto


Canteras para la extracción de piedras para la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto



www.maravillas-del-mundo.com





En cuanto al ritmo en que podían cortar y taladrar pues vea los vídeos que acabo de subir. Aparece indicado en ellos.

El tema es, para empezar, si los egipcios construyeron o no las pirámides porque mucha gente lo niega, negándoles así su magnífico trabajo.

Así que sí. Lo primero es dejar claro que las pirámides las construyeron los antiguos egipcios.

No como el vídeo que ha subido (La Revelación de las Pirámides), que niega que los egipcios construyeran la Gran Pirámide y que está lleno de datos falsos que ya han sido refutados una y mil veces desde que salió el vídeo en Francia hace unos 10 años.


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me permito hacer algunas observaciones con respecto a su comentario:
> 
> ...



Gracias por su comentario, necesitaré un tiempo para estudiar la información que adjunta. No soy ningún experto en la materia, sólo alguien con curiosidad. Y hay cuestiones difíciles de explicar.

Como yo lo entiendo, el estudio histórico y arqueológico no es ajeno a la manipulación ideológica. La academia es una entidad sometida al poder, de forma consciente o inconsciente.La historia siempre es contada desde el punto de vista de los vencedores, omitiendo interesadamente cuestiones que podrían afectar al poder. Y la academia es una entidad con tendencia autofágica en la que salirse de las directrices previamente trazadas es complicado, es un tren con demasiada inercia. Soy más partidario de creer en el individuo, y usted también lo es, aunque pertenezca a la academia. Por ello mismo investigaré la información que aporta.

Reciba un cordial saludo igualmente.


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Gracias por su comentario, necesitaré un tiempo para estudiar la información que adjunta. No soy ningún experto en la materia, sólo alguien con curiosidad. Y hay cuestiones difíciles de explicar.
> 
> Como yo lo entiendo, el estudio histórico y arqueológico no es ajeno a la manipulación ideológica. La academia es una entidad sometida al poder, de forma consciente o inconsciente.La historia siempre es contada desde el punto de vista de los vencedores, omitiendo interesadamente cuestiones que podrían afectar al poder. Y la academia es una entidad con tendencia autofágica en la que salirse de las directrices previamente trazadas es complicado, es un tren con demasiada inercia. Soy más partidario de creer en el individuo, y usted también lo es, aunque pertenezca a la academia. Por ello mismo investigaré la información que aporta.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo igualmente.



Gracias a usted por su agradecimiento.

En cuanto a la información que aporto tómese el tiempo que necesite. No hay ninguna prisa.

Por último, que yo pertenezca o no a la academia no tiene importancia. Ni tampoco la tiene que crea en el individuo o no.

Lo único importante en Ciencia es aportar modelos explicativos correctos de la realidad que se estudia.

Si el modelo es correcto se mantiene y si no lo es hay que corregirlo y/o desecharlo. Y no hay más.

La Ciencia, explicada de forma sencilla, es básicamente eso.

Por eso hay que examinar cada afirmación una a una y confrontarla con la realidad que describa.

Si se corresponde correctamente la afirmación es verdad y hay que mantenerla.

Si no se corresponde la afirmación es falsa y hay que corregirla y/o descartarla.

Básicamente, eso es todo y es algo que podemos hacer (y muy a menudo hacemos) todos.

Otra cosa es que ese proceso de verificación / refutación sea sencillo (que muchísimas veces no es sencillo sino muy difícil).

Pero básicamente el proceso es ese.

Hora de comer para mí. Un saludo.

PD: Me acabo de acordar de este magnífico vídeo de Feynman así que lo añado:









La esencia de la ciencia en 1 minuto, gentileza de Richard Feynman


Es Richard Feynman quien nos explica en solo un minuto la esencia de la ciencia. Podéis verlo en el vídeo que encabeza el post, o leer la transcripción, si lo...




www.xatakaciencia.com


----------



## esforzado (5 May 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sin meternos en barrizales, se puede saber el campo magnetico en tal o cual epoca por los materiales circundantes. Hay particulas en los minerales que quedan alineadas.



se puede estimar el campo magnético predominante de la tierra en un momento dado... a través de algo que tenga dominios magnéticos, haya quedado congelado en ese momento, no se haya movido de posición desde entonces, y puedas datar su edad con certeza...

no basta con que las partículas de un mineral se alineen... tienen que mantener esa alienación hasta hoy... cosa que a lo mejor te ocurre en una erupción volcánica (pero no dispones de una por cada mes de la historia)...

y esos son muchos quizás... como para precisar milimétricamente el campo magnético de la tierra hace cinco mil años...

me parece bastante más fácil alinear dos edificaciones por el sol, por una estrella, usando un candil, o de catorce formas más...


----------



## morethanafeeling (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Lo único importante en Ciencia es aportar modelos explicativos correctos de la realidad que se estudia.
> 
> Si el modelo es correcto se mantiene y si no lo es hay que corregirlo y/o desecharlo. Y no hay más.
> 
> La Ciencia, explicada de forma sencilla, es básicamente eso.



La ciencia peca de simplismo y de una enorme soberbia.

Que demuestre en un vídeo que es posible cortar o taladrar una roca de una forma totalmente penosa y arcaica no demuestra en absoluto que se pueda afrontar la construcción de una mega-construcción de 2,3 millones de bloques de piedra utilizando ese mismo sistema. Y que se logre en el mismo tiempo o menos del que requeriría ese mismo proyecto con tecnología actual no se sostiene de ninguna manera.

Es como si me dice que si yo se pintar puedo realizar la capilla Sixtina.

O como si me dice que si yo se fabricar cemento y colocar un ladrillo encima de otro puedo construir un rascacielos. Y hacerlo en el mismo tiempo y con la misma calidad que lo haría un equipo profesional usando grúas y maquinaria avanzada. Las cosas no funcionan así.

Para mi es evidente que las pirámides se construyeron usando un sistema muy eficiente. No se desplaza y coloca un bloque perfectamente tallado cada dos minutos si no se tiene un sistema muy perfeccionado. Ni mucho menos se afronta una construcción de esta envergadura. Y eso es lo que la ciencia se niega a admitir que no tiene ni idea de como se logró.

Otra cosa que también convendría explicar es porqué las pirámides con el paso del tiempo en lugar de mejorar fueron cada vez siendo más pequeñas y de peor calidad. Teniendo cada vez más conocimiento lo lógico es que cada vez fueran mejores, y que cada vez se atreviesen a proyectos más grandes y más impresionantes, sin embargo sucedió al revés.

Una explicación razonable sería pensar que simplemente fueron perdiendo el interés en construir pirámides, o la economía empeoró, lo cuál es plausible. Pero otra teoría igual de válida sería pensar que las primeras se las encontraron y luego lo que hicieron fue tratar de copiarlas con nulo éxito.


----------



## esforzado (5 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> La alineación es perfecta entre las 3 pirámides entre si, paralelas sus caras con desviacion milimetrica, algo que en teoría no se puede hacer sin instrumental que no existía hasta hace poco. Y lo que comentas es cierto, creo recordar que apuntan a donde estaba el norte magnético hace 12000 años, algo a que algunos investigadores afirman que sería la edad real de construcción de las pirámides. También los pequeños túneles descubiertos en la cámara de la reina, con compuertas(nadie sabe para que) apuntan a ciertas estrellas del firmamento. Existe por otro lado la teoria de R.Bauval sobre la correspondencia en planta de las 3 pirámides con el cinturón de Orion, en la que también incluye otras estrellas con las construcciones aledañas y la esfinge que tendría que ver con la constelación de Leo según la precesión de los equinoccios.



hay muchas formas de alinear dos edificaciones sin instrumental especial... y sobre todo, puntos de referencia no faltan (como las estrellas)... 

ni tampoco faltan precedentes (bueno, precedentes según las edades que estimemos) como stonehenge...


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> hay muchas formas de alinear dos edificaciones sin instrumental especial... y sobre todo, puntos de referencia no faltan (como las estrellas)...
> 
> ni tampoco faltan precedentes (bueno, precedentes según las edades que estimemos) como stonehenge...



Cierto, pero el grado de error aqui es tan ínfimo, de mm, que resulta muy complicado de explicar.


----------



## Vantage (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Gracias a usted por su agradecimiento.
> 
> En cuanto a la información que aporto tómese el tiempo que necesite. No hay ninguna prisa.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias. Yo tambien le agradezco sus aportaciones. Su articulo sobre las medidas del hombre y las piramides lo conocia, no sabia que estaba ud, por estos lares.


Yo detecto un problema y es que a menudo se pretende revestir de ciencia algunas teorias que en el fondo no dejan de ser meras ideas acerca de como se piensa que algunas cosas pudieron ser hechas. Este no es un comentario personal contra usted, solo mi observacion... Espero que no le moleste que le cite para exponer mi opinion.

La realidad es que la egiptologia, junto con la arqueologia, la geologia y otras, nacen a partir de un puñado de ideas que poco tienen que ver con los conceptos reales de ciencia -por ejemplo, la observacion y la experimentacion-, sino que son deducciones hechas en base a una tecnologia y conocimiento dados en un momento concreto. Si la ciencia de la egiptologia, la arqueologia, la geologia, naciesen en este momento, en sus preceptos se encontrarian los reflejos del conocimiento acumulado en areas del saber propias de la fisica, de astronomia, de acustica... que no se tenian cuando se empezaron a hacer una serie de afirmaciones que son hoy en dia una linea argumental de la que parece no querer salirse. Como hoy en dia todavia falta mucho camino por recorrer en esa direccion, muchas de esas ideas son autenticos dogmas que estan impidiendo un avance real en dichos campos.

No se conocia en profundidad la electricidad, no se conocian las ondas de radio, los transistores... ignorabamos una grandisima cantidad de informacion astronomica, datos del clima, de la tabla periodica de los elementos, y por supuesto no teniamos ni idea de la asombrosa cantidad de correlaciones con otros lugares. No habiamos descubierto tampoco algo mas antiguo que egipto y sumer y por eso en los libros de texto de hoy en dia, todos seguimos estudiando que la civilizacion nacio en egipto, y que esos edificios mastodonticos, absolutamente complejos y con una mezcla de materiales que deberia hacernos refexionar no son mas que "templos" a los que se acude a rendir culto a alguna deidad.

Hoy sabemos que la civilizacion es mas antigua que lo que se dice, que no empezo cuando se nos dice ni donde se nos dice, y esto lo demuestran yacimientos como Gobekli Tepe en lo que hoy es Turquia.

En el fondo, los videos que pone, no dejan de ser intentos de explicar lo que todavia no somos capaces de explicar. Usted puede argumentar que un bloque de caliza se puede cortar como se ve en el video, y si, es cierto. Pero eso no significa que lo hicieran asi. Y ademas existen otros metodos, igual de "rudimentarios" o primitivos. Y tampoco hay ninguna evidencia real de que lo hicieran de una u otra manera. El "problema" es que tal hazaña requiere varios dias completos para ser llevada a cabo, en turnos de 24horas y por supuesto, en turnos rotativos. Si dijeramos, "vale, es asi como se hizo", deberia reescribirse al menos, esa parte de la historia que ha sido la precursora de que el autor de este hilo llevara a cabo esa reflexion. El problema es que no podemos decir "vale, es asi como se hizo", porque hay materiales mucho, pero mucho mas duros que esa caliza banda que se muestra en el video, y ni en broma se puede siquiera sugerir que fuesen cortados con materiales que estan tan por debajo en la escala de dureza de Mohs. Podria, pero requiere entonces no de simples procedimientos mecanico-manuales. Otro problema aparejado a este, es la ausencia casi total de hallazgos de esas herramientas. Bueno, si se han encontrado, pero en una cantidad minima. Por otro lado, hay suficientes evidencias de alta tecnologia como para al menos tener en cuenta que algo se nos escapa. Profundidades de corte que nuestras maquinas no alcanzan en una sola revolucion, revoluciones de giro que son imposibles con nuestros materiales, formas y geometrias que requieren de una avanzada matematica, etc.

Si usaramos hoy en dia la deduccion, veriamos que hay errores de corte que, de haberse producido mediante maquinas manuales (o electricas como las actuales) podrian haber sido corregidos al instante. Me refiero a que no puedes desviarte 40 centimetros de la linea de corte si avanzas unos pocos milimetros por hora. Si usaramos la deduccion tendriamos en cuenta muchas de las cosas que mencione, y se estudiaria el asunto de una forma holistica. Lo que ve un explorador, o un ladron contratado por alguien, o los primeros saqueadores arqueologos, no es lo mismo que lo que ve un ingeniero, un arquitecto, un artesano, un matematico o un medico.

Los videos que pone estan bien. Pero no distan mucho de los del señor que sabe como se hicieron las piramides porque ha hecho una maquina en su taller que le permite levantar unos pocos cientos de kilos de peso. Todos estos esfuerzos por tratar de dar con mecanismos simples para resolver problemas complejos estan bien, son didacticos y estimulan el ingenio humano, ampliandolo.

Mi entendimiento simbolico sobre el asunto de la medida del hombre es otro. Este se haya encerrado en las formas geometricas mas puras y simples, (y de eso es de lo que se da cuenta Da Vinci) y puede traducirse a las matematicas, estaturas humnas, a la musica, a la arquitectura o cualquier entidad participante de la creacion, pero creo que este seria otro tema.

Reciba un cordial saludo, y que nadie tome mis palabras como un desprecio hacia el trabajo de otros, pues ciertamente, yo lo agradezco.


----------



## el ejpertoc (5 May 2022)

Las pirámides fueron construidas por...


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> La ciencia peca de simplismo y de una enorme soberbia.
> 
> Que demuestre en un vídeo que es posible cortar o taladrar una roca de una forma totalmente penosa y arcaica no demuestra en absoluto que se pueda afrontar la construcción de una mega-construcción de 2,3 millones de bloques de piedra utilizando ese mismo sistema. Y que se logre en el mismo tiempo o menos del que requeriría ese mismo proyecto con tecnología actual no se sostiene de ninguna manera.
> 
> ...



1/ La ciencia peca de simplismo y de una enorme soberbia.

R/ La Ciencia (el método científico) no peca de nada. Es simplemente un procedimiento de obtención de conocimientos válidos sobre la realidad. Nada más. Y a día de hoy es el mejor procedimiento que tenemos.

2/ Que demuestre en un vídeo que es posible cortar o taladrar una roca de una forma totalmente penosa y arcaica no demuestra en absoluto que se pueda afrontar la construcción de una mega-construcción de 2,3 millones de bloques de piedra utilizando ese mismo sistema. Y que se logre en el mismo tiempo o menos del que requeriría ese mismo proyecto con tecnología actual no se sostiene de ninguna manera.

R/ Esos especialistas no pretenden dar respuesta a todo. Lo que hacen es demostrar que con los instrumentos que tenían los egipcios se pueden cortar y/o taladrar determinadas rocas.

3/ Es como si me dice que si yo se pintar puedo realizar la capilla Sixtina.

O como si me dice que si yo se fabricar cemento y colocar un ladrillo encima de otro puedo construir un rascacielos. Y hacerlo en el mismo tiempo y con la misma calidad que lo haría un equipo profesional usando grúas y maquinaria avanzada. Las cosas no funcionan así.

R/ Esas comparaciones suyas (y señalo que son suyas porque yo no he dicho nada parecido) no tienen nada que ver con el vídeo de esos especialistas y lo que demuestran en él.

Repito:

Esos especialistas no pretenden dar respuesta a todo. Lo que hacen es demostrar que con los instrumentos que tenían los egipcios se pueden cortar y/o taladrar determinadas rocas.

4/ Para mi es evidente que las pirámides se construyeron usando un sistema muy eficiente. No se desplaza y coloca un bloque perfectamente tallado cada dos minutos si no se tiene un sistema muy perfeccionado. Ni mucho menos se afronta una construcción de esta envergadura. Y eso es lo que la ciencia se niega a admitir que no tiene ni idea de cómo se logró.

R/ Para usted pueden ser evidentes muchas cosas, pero en Ciencia hay que aportar pruebas. Por otro lado, si se parten de datos (o cálculos) falsos es muy fácil afirmar que fue imposible.

No, no se desplaza y coloca un bloque perfectamente tallado cada 2 minutos. Ese cálculo está hecho (entre otras muchas cosas) sin contar que había varios equipos de trabajo, como se indica en este enlace que he subido, que para algo lo he subido: 






Pirámides del Antiguo Egipto


Pirámides egipcias estudia estos monumentos desde un punto de vista científico e incluye recorridos virtuales, teorías de construcción, descripciones y datos de interés.



www.egiptomania.com





5/ Otra cosa que también convendría explicar es porqué las pirámides con el paso del tiempo en lugar de mejorar fueron cada vez siendo más pequeñas y de peor calidad. Teniendo cada vez más conocimiento lo lógico es que cada vez fueran mejores, y que cada vez se atreviesen a proyectos más grandes y más impresionantes, sin embargo sucedió al revés.

Una explicación razonable sería pensar que simplemente fueron perdiendo el interés en construir pirámides, o la economía empeoró, lo cual es plausible. Pero otra teoría igual de válida sería pensar que las primeras se las encontraron y luego lo que hicieron fue tratar de copiarlas con nulo éxito.

R/ Para eso ya se han propuesto distintas explicaciones. Para informarse de ello hay que recurrir a los trabajos de los especialistas.

Pero en cuanto su última frase (a saber, “Pero otra teoría igual de válida sería pensar que las primeras se las encontraron y luego lo que hicieron fue tratar de copiarlas con nulo éxito”) pues resulta que no. Que esa teoría no es igual de válida.

Porque hay muchas pruebas que señalan que los egipcios no se encontraron hechas las primeras pirámides y luego trataron de copiarlas con escaso éxito. Quizá debería usted buscar libros de especialistas. En ellos se suele explicar muy claramente la evolución que lleva desde las mastabas pasando por las pirámides escalonadas hasta las pirámides de caras lisas.

Por último, como decía en mi primer comentario:

A quien desee informarse sobre todo esto (y ya que para ello va a emplear tiempo y energía) le recomiendo acudir a fuentes que ofrezcan información fiable, que hay mucha y gracias a Google está disponible con facilidad: webs de Historia y Arqueología, Museos, Universidades, etc. Pero vamos, que cada uno es muy libre de hacer lo que considere más oportuno.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Gracias por su comentario, necesitaré un tiempo para estudiar la información que adjunta. No soy ningún experto en la materia, sólo alguien con curiosidad. Y hay cuestiones difíciles de explicar.
> 
> Como yo lo entiendo, el estudio histórico y arqueológico no es ajeno a la manipulación ideológica. La academia es una entidad sometida al poder, de forma consciente o inconsciente.La historia siempre es contada desde el punto de vista de los vencedores, omitiendo interesadamente cuestiones que podrían afectar al poder. Y la academia es una entidad con tendencia autofágica en la que salirse de las directrices previamente trazadas es complicado, es un tren con demasiada inercia. Soy más partidario de creer en el individuo, y usted también lo es, aunque pertenezca a la academia. Por ello mismo investigaré la información que aporta.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo igualmente.



SemiOT: Un breve ejemplo (y habra...)

Que se lo digan a Cynthia Irwin-Williams y Virginia Steen-McIntyre 

resumido:









Hueyatlaco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





y alguna cosita mas, para los magufos (o quizass no)






Entrevista a Virginia Steen McIntyre


Blog sobre historia y arqueología alternativa: temas, autores, debate, artículos, documentos.




laotracaradelpasado.blogspot.com






Spoiler



*Entrevista a Virginia Steen McIntyre*



*Introducción*


Virginia Steen McIntyre
 *E*n la década de los 60 del pasado siglo un equipo de arqueólogos estadounidenses encontró en el yacimiento prehistórico de Hueyatlaco (Valsequillo, México) una serie de herramientas de piedra de cierta calidad, muy parecidas a las que había hecho el hombre de Cro-Magnon (Homo sapiens) en Europa hace unos 30.000 años. Ahora bien, cuando unos técnicos del US Geological Survey (Prospecciones Geológicas de EE.UU.) procedieron a datar los estratos donde se habían localizado los utensilios líticos, saltó la sorpresa. Después de aplicar cuatro métodos de datación diferentes, los geólogos concedieron al estrato una antigüedad de 250.000 años.

¿Cuál era el problema? Esta cronología no podía ser posible, ya que oficialmente América no había sido poblada por humanos hasta el 20.000 a. C. como muy pronto, y lo que es más grave, hace 250.000 años no había _Homo sapiens _ni en América ni en ninguna otra parte del mundo. En definitiva, una bomba para el evolucionismo académico. Enseguida se creó una fuerte controversia y la publicación de los hallazgos se fue aplazando hasta 1981, cuando por fin salió un artículo sobre Hueyatlaco en la revista Quaternary Research. ¿Consecuencias? La geóloga Virginia Steen-McIntyre, que había defendido a capa y espada las dataciones y había criticado fuertemente al _establishment _académico, cayó en desgracia.

La siguiente entrevista a Steen McIntyre, realizada hace unos pocos años, es una reflexión que va más allá del caso específico de Hueyatlaco y que pone de manifiesto la existencia de graves problemas en la ciencia actual, dado que –al contrario de lo que podría parecer– las creencias y el dogmatismo, disfrazados de ciencia empírica, impiden el avance del conocimiento.

* ¿Qué le pasa a la ciencia?*
A la ciencia en sí misma, nada. Se trata de un método utilizado para observar una pequeña parte de la realidad, sobre todo el universo físico. El problema surge cuando las personas, tanto los científicos como el público en general, tratan de convertirla en algo que no es: una visión del mundo, por ejemplo.

*Sin embargo, a menudo se oye hablar de “la visión científica del mundo”*
Es una contradicción en los términos. La ciencia se ocupa de la medición y la manipulación de hechos concretos. Una visión del mundo mira esos hechos desde cierta perspectiva. _Todas_ las visiones del mundo se sustentan por la fe, incluso las supuestamente científicas.* 

¿Por ejemplo?*
Como la que afirma que el universo físico que conocemos es todo lo que existe, y que se desarrolla por azar a lo largo del tiempo. * 

¿Es esa una mala teoría?*
No, si tenemos en cuenta que es sólo una teoría o una filosofía, o una religión o una visión del mundo entre muchas otras igual de válidas. El peligro surge cuando se convierte en _la única_ teoría. Entonces es sólo cuestión de tiempo que acabemos tragándola como si fuera un hecho. Cuando eso sucede, adiós a la libre investigación. * 

¿Ve usted que esté ocurriendo esto en la cultura occidental?*
Mire a su alrededor. ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que observó que esa teoría particular fuese seriamente cuestionada por los medios científicos?* 

Pero, insisto, ¿puede ser así de mala si se trata de la correcta visión del mundo?*
¿Quiere decir políticamente correcta? Obviamente, así es, ¡pero a mí esto me hace cuestionarla más que nunca! 

*¿Por qué?*
Mire la historia. ¿Desde cuándo un gobierno, incluso el mejor, se mantuvo fiel al ideal del bienestar del hombre común?* 

¿Por qué los gobiernos están tan interesados en esta particular visión del mundo?*
Debido a que está entrelazada con la Teoría de la Evolución: si aceptas una, has de aceptar la otra.* 

¿Y qué hay “de malo” en la teoría de la evolución?*
Nada, si asumes que sólo se trata de una teoría (y débil, como tal). Pero piense por un momento. Todos los grandes déspotas y aspirantes a dictadores desde la época de Darwin han abrazado esta teoría: Marx, Hitler, Mao. Les da libertad para matar a los que no les gustan y para tontear con la genética para crear superhombres. Después de todo, cuando la teoría de la evolución es llevada a su conclusión lógica, el único imperativo moral requerido es la _supervivencia del más apto._

*¿Así que no le gusta la teoría de la evolución?*
No. No me gusta por razones científicas: por de pronto, va en contra de la Segunda Ley de la Termodinámica. No me gusta por razones filosóficas y religiosas. Y no me gusta particularmente porque contribuyó arruinar mi carrera.* 

¿Cómo es eso?*
La arqueóloga encargada de la excavación de Hueyatlaco (donde se habían hallado herramientas de piedra de buena factura) rechazó nuestras dataciones geológicas de un cuarto de millón de años, ya que, según su creencia, el hombre moderno, el autor de esas herramientas, todavía no había evolucionado hace 250.000 años. Evolucionó hace tan sólo 100.000 años y estaba ubicado en el Viejo Mundo, no en el Nuevo. Es un caso clásico de argumentación desde la teoría a los datos, y acto seguido se desestiman los datos que no encajan con ella.* 

¿Cómo pudo ella salirse con la suya con un pensamiento tan defectuoso?*
Fue una cuestión de influencia por su parte y de la falta de ella en mi caso. Ella era antropóloga, graduada por Harvard y Radcliffe con amigos poderosos. Yo era una geóloga, con una reciente licenciatura por la Universidad de Idaho, en busca de trabajo.

*Parece que existe una gran confrontación en torno al yacimiento de Hueyatlaco: arqueólogos contra geólogos.*
Habría sido así si todos los hechos se hubieran difundido ampliamente. Sin embargo, las dataciones se realizaron hace más de 25-30 años. ¿Alguna vez las ha oído mencionar? No hay controversia. El yacimiento y nuestro trabajo geológico simplemente se han ignorado.

*¡No es un enfoque muy científico!*
No, por supuesto que no. Pero ahí está.

*¿Qué críticas han vertido los arqueólogos hacia su trabajo geológico?*
A la cara, ninguna: esa es la parte frustrante. Dado que el documento sobre Hueyatlaco fue publicado por primera vez en 1981, sólo cinco científicos me han contactado por su propia cuenta para obtener más información. Y sólo uno de ellos era arqueólogo.* 

¡Eso es increíble! Y, ¿qué dicen los arqueólogos entre ellos?*
Nada bueno, me imagino. Trabajé con un grupo de ellos en un laboratorio a mediados de los años 60. Era un mundo diferente. No importa cuál fuera su especialidad, al final cada estudiante graduado salía de allí con un grado extra-curricular “BS” (_Back Stabber_[1]). Lo primero que aprendías en la sala del café era quién “sabía” y quién estaba “fuera de juego”. Despedazar verbalmente a los que no contaban para nada casi llegaba a ser un juego. C.S. Lewis captó el sabor de este juego en su novela _Esa fuerza horrible_.* 

Supongo que usted ha sido relegada a la categoría de “fuera de juego”.*
Esto parece evidente. Una vez has adquirido una mala reputación en la comunidad científica, aunque sea el resultado de rumores y mentiras en toda regla, ésta se extiende. En 1973, cuando dimos a conocer por primera vez los resultados de las nuevas excavaciones y las dataciones por fisión, ya estaba bastante sentenciada.

Conseguí una incipiente reputación internacional, gracias a mi investigación básica sobre las capas de cenizas volcánicas, a una amplia correspondencia con mis colegas, a un trabajo a tiempo parcial en un laboratorio del gobierno que asumí que me llevaría a cosas mejores, y más tarde, a una plaza de profesor adjunto en el departamento de antropología de una universidad estatal.

Hoy en día, no queda nada de esto. Mi último trabajo fue como jardinera, cuidando parterres de flores en una residencia local de ancianos unas pocas horas a la semana.* 

¿Está amargada?*
Yo lucho contra la amargura. Pero esa emoción, si llega a ser crónica, te arruina la vida. Desde luego, no estoy contenta por el modo en que ocurrieron las cosas. ¡Me duele!* 

Los científicos inconformistas, obviamente, no lo tienen fácil. ¿A veces se siente como el Llanero Solitario?*
Más bien me siento como uno de tantos Davides que lanzan piedras a Goliat. Hueyatlaco no es el único yacimiento de hombres primitivos censurado en el Nuevo Mundo, es tan solo la punta del iceberg.

Ahí está el recientemente fallecido Tom Lee, un arqueólogo canadiense. Tuvo la mala suerte de encontrar un sitio muy antiguo en una isla de uno de los Grandes Lagos en los años 50. No sólo perdió su empleo público, ¡además lo internaron en un manicomio durante un tiempo! Después está Dee Simpson y el yacimiento de Calico, en el desierto de Mojave de California. La tierra de la parte superior de la columna de sedimentos contenía artefactos de 200.000 años de antigüedad, lo que hace que los estratos y los artefactos por debajo de ésta sean mucho más antiguos. Louis Leakey, que hizo su fama en África, reconoció en los años 60 que los artefactos de piedra eran herramientas y no el resultado de causas naturales. Luego está George Carter y sus yacimientos en el área de San Diego. ¡Ha estado luchando contra el estamento arqueológico durante 50 años! Y muchos más.* 

¿Qué cree que se debería hacer ahora?*
Varias cosas. En primer lugar, es necesario que haya más investigación en el área de Valsequillo: más fechas radiométricas, más trabajo de campo, más excavaciones arqueológicas. Afortunadamente, esto se está llevando a cabo gracias al apoyo de un rico filántropo. Científicos de los EE UU y de México han estado trabajando allí desde el otoño de 1997. No me han informado de los resultados de su investigación; estoy segura de que querrán difundir la información ellos mismos, ¡pero me han dicho que debería hacerme muy feliz!

En segundo lugar, hemos revertir de alguna manera una tendencia alarmante que ha aparecido en la comunidad investigadora de hoy en día: la tendencia a una ciencia “complaciente”, donde los hechos no cuentan si cuestionan una visión del mundo políticamente correcta. Fue precisamente ese tipo de "ciencia" la que reinó en la Unión Soviética durante décadas. ¡Y vaya dolor de cabeza que causó a todos los interesados!

En tercer lugar, ¡se debe acabar con la censura de nuestro trabajo y el trabajo de nuestros compañeros! Los científicos no pueden permitirse ser rígidos en sus teorías, al menos si están en busca de la verdad. Debemos separar la “ciencia-como-método”, que está disponible para uso de todos, de nuestras visiones del mundo. Todos nosotros tenemos una visión del mundo en el que vivimos, tanto si somos conscientes de ello como si no. Cada persona es única y desarrolla sus propias experiencias de vida personales. Cada uno es aceptado con confianza. ¡Reconozcamos este hecho! ¡Trabajemos con él! Un problema tan espinoso como la antigüedad de los primeros humanos en el Nuevo Mundo sólo puede beneficiarse de un ataque en varios frentes por científicos con diferentes visiones del mundo. Mi ideal es la búsqueda de la verdad en un ambiente de libre examen y respeto mutuo. Después de todo, ¿no es esto lo que debería ser la ciencia?


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Buenos dias. Yo tambien le agradezco sus aportaciones. Su articulo sobre las medidas del hombre y las piramides lo conocia, no sabia que estaba ud, por estos lares.
> 
> 
> Yo detecto un problema y es que a menudo se pretende revestir de ciencia algunas teorias que en el fondo no dejan de ser meras ideas acerca de como se piensa que algunas cosas pudieron ser hechas. Este no es un comentario personal contra usted, solo mi observacion... Espero que no le moleste que le cite para exponer mi opinion.
> ...



1/ Buenos dias. Yo tambien le agradezco sus aportaciones. Su articulo sobre las medidas del hombre y las piramides lo conocia, no sabia que estaba ud, por estos lares.

Yo detecto un problema y es que a menudo se pretende revestir de ciencia algunas teorias que en el fondo no dejan de ser meras ideas acerca de como se piensa que algunas cosas pudieron ser hechas. Este no es un comentario personal contra usted, solo mi observacion... Espero que no le moleste que le cite para exponer mi opinion.

R1/ Buenos días. Gracias por su agradecimiento. Me alegra saber que conoce mi trabajo. Y no, no me molesta que me cite para exponer su opinión. En absoluto.

2/ La realidad es que la egiptologia, junto con la arqueologia, la geologia y otras, nacen a partir de un puñado de ideas que poco tienen que ver con los conceptos reales de ciencia -por ejemplo, la observacion y la experimentacion-, sino que son deducciones hechas en base a una tecnologia y conocimiento dados en un momento concreto. Si la ciencia de la egiptologia, la arqueologia, la geologia, naciesen en este momento, en sus preceptos se encontrarian los reflejos del conocimiento acumulado en areas del saber propias de la fisica, de astronomia, de acustica... que no se tenian cuando se empezaron a hacer una serie de afirmaciones que son hoy en dia una linea argumental de la que parece no querer salirse. Como hoy en dia todavia falta mucho camino por recorrer en esa direccion, muchas de esas ideas son autenticos dogmas que estan impidiendo un avance real en dichos campos.

R2/ La egiptología, la arqueología, la geología y otras son disciplinas científicas que buscan obtener conocimientos válidos sobre la realidad.

Eso no implica que no evolucionen. Al contrario. Como todas las demás ciencias van evolucionando y por eso hoy día por ejemplo se emplean muchas técnicas que en el pasado no existían. Precisamente para cumplir mejor con ese objetivo de obtener conocimientos válidos.

3/ No se conocia en profundidad la electricidad, no se conocian las ondas de radio, los transistores... ignorabamos una grandisima cantidad de informacion astronomica, datos del clima, de la tabla periodica de los elementos, y por supuesto no teniamos ni idea de la asombrosa cantidad de correlaciones con otros lugares. No habiamos descubierto tampoco algo mas antiguo que egipto y sumer y por eso en los libros de texto de hoy en dia, todos seguimos estudiando que la civilizacion nacio en egipto, y que esos edificios mastodonticos, absolutamente complejos y con una mezcla de materiales que deberia hacernos refexionar no son mas que "templos" a los que se acude a rendir culto a alguna deidad.

R3/ Misma observación que en R2. La egiptología, arqueología, geología, etc., evolucionan.

4/ Hoy sabemos que la civilizacion es mas antigua que lo que se dice, que no empezo cuando se nos dice ni donde se nos dice, y esto lo demuestran yacimientos como Gobekli Tepe en lo que hoy es Turquia.

R4/ Cierto. Y cuando aparecen nuevos datos se van afinando los conocimientos (y modelos) que existían hasta esa fecha y, en caso de ser necesario, se corrigen (e incluso descartan) modelos y explicaciones anteriores (una vez se ha demostrado que son insuficientes o erróneos, claro).

5/ En el fondo, los videos que pone, no dejan de ser intentos de explicar lo que todavia no somos capaces de explicar. Usted puede argumentar que un bloque de caliza se puede cortar como se ve en el video, y si, es cierto. Pero eso no significa que lo hicieran asi. Y ademas existen otros metodos, igual de "rudimentarios" o primitivos. Y tampoco hay ninguna evidencia real de que lo hicieran de una u otra manera. El "problema" es que tal hazaña requiere varios dias completos para ser llevada a cabo, en turnos de 24horas y por supuesto, en turnos rotativos. Si dijeramos, "vale, es asi como se hizo", deberia reescribirse al menos, esa parte de la historia que ha sido la precursora de que el autor de este hilo llevara a cabo esa reflexion. El problema es que no podemos decir "vale, es asi como se hizo", porque hay materiales mucho, pero mucho mas duros que esa caliza banda que se muestra en el video, y ni en broma se puede siquiera sugerir que fuesen cortados con materiales que estan tan por debajo en la escala de dureza de Mohs. Podria, pero requiere entonces no de simples procedimientos mecanico-manuales. Otro problema aparejado a este, es la ausencia casi total de hallazgos de esas herramientas. Bueno, si se han encontrado, pero en una cantidad minima.

R5/ Con esos vídeos de momento se demuestra que así puede hacerse y que, por tanto, para ello no se requiere en absoluto maquinaria avanzada.

En cuanto a esos datos de la escala de la dureza de Mohs (que son falsos) le recomiendo que lea a fondo la página de Juan de la Torre Suárez. Primero porque es algo que se sabe hace mucho y segundo porque lo explica perfectamente.

6/ Por otro lado, hay suficientes evidencias de alta tecnologia como para al menos tener en cuenta que algo se nos escapa. Profundidades de corte que nuestras maquinas no alcanzan en una sola revolucion, revoluciones de giro que son imposibles con nuestros materiales, formas y geometrias que requieren de una avanzada matematica, etc.

R6/ Lo siento, pero no. Todo eso de las evidencias de maquinaria de alta tecnología, profundidades de corte imposibles, etc., son planteamientos de Jiménez del Oso (entre otros) que no son correctos.

7/ Si usaramos hoy en dia la deduccion, veriamos que hay errores de corte que, de haberse producido mediante maquinas manuales (o electricas como las actuales) podrian haber sido corregidos al instante. Me refiero a que no puedes desviarte 40 centimetros de la linea de corte si avanzas unos pocos milimetros por hora. Si usaramos la deduccion tendriamos en cuenta muchas de las cosas que mencione, y se estudiaria el asunto de una forma holistica. Lo que ve un explorador, o un ladron contratado por alguien, o los primeros saqueadores arqueologos, no es lo mismo que lo que ve un ingeniero, un arquitecto, un artesano o un matematico.

R7/ Misma observación que en R6.

8/ Los videos que pone estan bien. Pero no distan mucho de los del señor que sabe cómo se hicieron las piramides porque ha hecho una maquina en su taller que le permite levantar unos pocos cientos de kilos de peso. Todos estos esfuerzos por tratar de dar con mecanismos simples para resolver problemas complejos estan bien, son didacticos y estimulan el ingenio humano, ampliandolo.

R8/ Para esos videos (como se ve en ellos) hay un trabajo de documentación previa sobre instrumentos que realmente existen y/o que aparecen en documentos históricos. Y con esto no critico la máquina de ese señor. Sólo señalo que en su caso ese trabajo previo no existe.

9/ Mi entendimiento simbolico sobre el asunto de la medida del hombre es otro. Este se haya encerrado en las formas geometricas mas puras y simples, (y de eso es de lo que se da cuenta Da Vinci) y puede traducirse a las matematicas, estaturas humnas, a la musica, a la arquitectura o cualquier entidad participante de la creacion, pero creo que este seria otro tema.

Reciba un cordial saludo, y que nadie tome mis palabras como un desprecio hacia el trabajo de otros, pues ciertamente, yo lo agradezco.

R9/ No voy a entrar aquí en mi tema de investigación (que efectivamente es otro tema) porque es demasiado extenso y por hoy no me queda energía.

Muchas gracias por este rato de “charla” y un cordial saludo.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Buenos dias. Yo tambien le agradezco sus aportaciones. Su articulo sobre las medidas del hombre y las piramides lo conocia, no sabia que estaba ud, por estos lares.
> 
> 
> Yo detecto un problema y es que a menudo se pretende revestir de ciencia algunas teorias que en el fondo no dejan de ser meras ideas acerca de como se piensa que algunas cosas pudieron ser hechas. Este no es un comentario personal contra usted, solo mi observacion... Espero que no le moleste que le cite para exponer mi opinion.
> ...



Tras leer el post, si no lo conoces, te resultara interesante:








Como ve "todo aquello" un ingeniero industrial que trabaja en la industria aeroespacial y en tecnologias laser de precision.

Para los muy excepticos, leerlo como cifi y solucionado.


----------



## Sure Not (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> La Gran Pirámide en su mayor parte no está hecha de granito sino de piedra caliza extraída de canteras que están en la misma meseta de Guiza, a unos 300 metros de la misma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que la piedra caliza estuviera a 300m de la piramide, no es justificacion para que los egipcios pusieran un bloque de piedra de 2 Ton perfectamente ajustado cada 2 minutos. Esto no es el tente de un crio.

Sus videos lo unico que demuestran es que poderse se puede taladrar piedra con herramientas primitivas, pero de forma muy lente e ineficaz, de hecho el segundo de ellos abusa del tiempo acelerado para que no se haga desesperante,


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Que la piedra caliza estuviera a 300m de la piramide, no es justificacion para que los egipcios pusieran un bloque de piedra de 2 Ton perfectamente ajustado cada 2 minutos. Esto no es el tente de un crio.
> 
> Sus videos lo unico que demuestran es que poderse se puede taladrar piedra con herramientas primitivas, pero de forma muy lente e ineficaz, de hecho el segundo de ellos abusa del tiempo acelerado para que no se haga desesperante,



1/ Que la piedra caliza estuviera a 300m de la piramide, no es justificacion para que los egipcios pusieran un bloque de piedra de 2 Ton perfectamente ajustado cada 2 minutos. Esto no es el tente de un crio.

R1/ Hago copia y pega:

No, no se desplaza y coloca un bloque perfectamente tallado cada 2 minutos. Ese cálculo está hecho (entre otras muchas cosas) sin contar que había varios equipos de trabajo, como se indica en este enlace que he subido, que para algo lo he subido:

Pirámides del Antiguo Egipto

2/ Sus videos lo único que demuestran es que poderse se puede taladrar piedra con herramientas primitivas, pero de forma muy lente e ineficaz, de hecho el segundo de ellos abusa del tiempo acelerado para que no se haga desesperante,

R2/ O sea que esos videos demuestran que con las herramientas que tenían los egipcios se puede hacer. Pues muy bien porque justo eso es lo que esos vídeos tratan de demostrar.


----------



## Sure Not (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ Que la piedra caliza estuviera a 300m de la piramide, no es justificacion para que los egipcios pusieran un bloque de piedra de 2 Ton perfectamente ajustado cada 2 minutos. Esto no es el tente de un crio.
> 
> R1/ Hago copia y pega:
> 
> ...



Cuando tienes la piramide a medio hacer, no hay espacio para tener varios grupos de trabajo, ni aunque hubieran 4 grupos 24/7 es una piedra colocada milimetricamente cada 8 minutos.

Los videos demuestran que que los egipcios podian taladrar la piedra de forma ineficiente y desesperantemente lenta, lo cual aplicado a 2.000.000 de piedras da tiempos muy superiores a 23 años. Yo tambien puedo taladrar piedras, una cada 7 meses.


----------



## Spengler (5 May 2022)

Hay que fijar lo que sí se sabe y lo que son sólo teorías. 
Sí se sabe que los egipcios en esa época crearon una enorme logística en torno a la gran pirámide para su construcción, donde vivieron miles de obreros especializados durante años. 
Pero hasta no se ha probado la forma en que lograron tal precisión en los cálculos y ejecución, ni cómo resolvieron la elevación de los materiales hasta más de 100 metros. 
Sobre esto todo son teorías que caen por algún lado y además se refutan entre ellas.
Vídeos y libros los hay de todos los colores pero lo esencial sigue siendo incomprensible.


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Cuando tienes la piramide a medio hacer, no hay espacio para tener varios grupos de trabajo, ni aunque hubieran 4 grupos 24/7 es una piedra colocada milimetricamente cada 8 minutos.
> 
> Los videos demuestran que que los egipcios podian taladrar la piedra de forma ineficiente y desesperantemente lenta, lo cual aplicado a 2.000.000 de piedras da tiempos muy superiores a 23 años. Yo tambien puedo taladrar piedras, una cada 7 meses.



Fuente:









Los secretos de las pirámides


La civilización egipcia fue tan compleja y tan extensa, que incluso existe una rama de la historia antigua y de la arqueología encargada de su estudio: la Egiptología. El principal elemento diferen…




www.lamentiraestaahifuera.com





Inicio de cita:

*lamentira*: ¿Quién construyó las pirámides? Esclavos u obreros cualificados. Cuanta gente se estima que habría sido necesaria. Si la gran pirámide se hizo en 20 años habría requerido colocar una piedra cada 2 minutos. ¿Qué dice la Egiptología sobre esto?

*Adela*: Obreros cualificados en número de 20.000-25.000. Los pueblos de estos obreros han sido excavados y eran bien proyectados y con toda clase de servicios.

(...)


*PD de Adela*: Todas estas teorías absurdas son propias de mentes acientíficas y charlatanes

Para completar la información de Adela, deciros que por ejemplo en las mal llamadas cámaras de descarga ubicadas sobre la cámara del rey de la pirámide de Keops aparece en varias ocasiones inscripciones en ocre mencionando a Jufu, que era como llamaban los egipcios a Keops (Mer Ajet Jufu). Junto a estas inscripciones se podían encontrar el nombre de los equipos de trabajo que construyeron cada cámara. Es frecuente que estas inscripciones estén tumbadas o en sitios extrañamente ubicados, lo que hace pensar que se grabaron antes de ubicarlas finalmente en su posicióin definitiva y que tales inscripciones servían para ayudar a los obreros a identificar las piedras que iban en cada sitio.

En concreto el siguiente símbolo significa “equipo” (aper en egipcio) y aparece frecuentemente en las inscripciones de las pirámides.

Fin de cita.

Dicho esto, para más información sobre este tema busque usted libros de especialistas, que seguro que puede usted hacerlo. Por cierto, también hay muchos libros de esos mismos especialistas dedicados a desmontar planteamientos equivocados (intencionadamente o no) que circulan por la red. Me viene a la mente uno de José Miguel Parra: "La Gran Pirámide, ¡vaya timo!".

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## imutes (5 May 2022)

No estamos hablando de apilar piedras y/o escombros. Quien afirme eso es un ignorante.

Cada pieza es un prisma de 6 caras, diferentes unos de otros, diseñados para que encajen entre sí. 2,3 millones de prismas, de entre 2 a 15 toneladas, perfectamente tallados ¡Asombroso! 

Pero es que además, en el interior hay diversas cámaras y pasadizos, generalmente de granito rojo de Asuan. No, no es una montaña de escombros. Es una estructura muy compleja diseñada para soportar grandes seismos durante milenios.

Petrie hizo mediciones muy precisas de sus diversas partes (nivel del perimetro del suelo, la longitud de las caras, las medidas de las diferentes cámaras, pasadizos etc). El resultado no deja dudas: la pirámide se construyo con una precisión tal que coincide con las normas modernas para la construcción de prismas ópticos de gran calidad. Esto no es opinión, es un hecho comprobado con el método científico.

No obstante, sorprende el error de orientación respecto al actual norte magnético. Aunque no deja de ser un prodigio, el error azimutal promedio (incluye las cámaras, pasadizos interiores etc) es de 5' 31" . Comparado con el resto de la construcción sí sería un error enorme. Lo curioso del asunto es que el error azimutal promedio en la pirámide de Kefren es exactamente el mismo: 5' 31" . Esto también es un hecho comprobado con el método científico y que nos dice que los ingenieros que construyeron esas pirámides las orientaron con una precisión al segundo de arco tal como quisieron. 

El porqué de esa desviación es un misterio pero, definitivamente, no es un error.


----------



## PEPEYE (5 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Esta premisa no tiene por que ser cierta.
> 
> Este tipo de construcciones tambien existe en varias culturas.
> ¿Es la mas facil de levantar en altura tambien?
> ...



Ciertamente es alucinante


----------



## PEPEYE (5 May 2022)

RC1492 dijo:


> Mira que os gustan las pajas mentales con Aliens, ovnis y lagartos.
> 
> Todo tiene su explicación más o menos lógica, pensar que las hicieron extraterrestres es absurdo, como todas las conspiraciones basadas en ellos, jilipolleces y respuestas fáciles para crios sin el mínimo conocimiento de historia.
> 
> No tengo suficientes datos para afirmar una cosa u otra, el caso es que eso lo hicimos nosotros.



No es con animo de molestar pero creo interesante informarse bien sobre el tema, aunque no es facil y verificar todo, hay muchas fakes news


----------



## Sure Not (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Fuente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas citas, pero no contestas a la pregunta, como se pudo colocar una piedra cada 2 minutos para cumplir la teoria oficial de 23 años?


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Te doy un thanks. Ahora que nos explique, por este orden, el corte en la cantera, su extracción, el tallado, el transporte y la colocación.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No se de que están construidas, pero si están rellenas de escombros, y han aguantado miles de años
> Fueron unos putos genios los ingenieros egipcios para conseguir tal proeza



Acabarían cediendo las paredes. Delante de mi casa está cediendo la fachada por no haber colocado una solera. Al parecer está sobre un fondo arenoso. Hay una buena grieta de unos tres metros en la que una hilera de ladrillos ha cedido y la de encima se ha quedado en su sitio. Construye una casa encima de una escombrera que esté bien tapada y espera.
Siempre un estudio geotécnico antes de levantar nada.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> Te doy un thanks. Ahoras nos explicas el corte. Y luego el transporte.



El corte es sencillo y de hecho, es una técnica antigua dominada por el hombre.

Consiste en martillear la roca en ciertos puntos y con técnica. Después de unos martilleos el corte es muy limpio.

Véase si quiere algunos vídeos en internet, porque no tiene desperdicio.

Respecto al transporte, bueno, mi teoría sería quizás que pudieran hacer las pirámides cerca de canteras.

Aunque también pudiera ser que dominasen tecnología que no ha llegado hasta nuestros días. Quién sabe, en realidad todo es especular.

Herminio, el del vídeo nos ofrece una posibilidad, no una certeza.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El corte es sencillo y de hecho, es una técnica antigua dominada por el hombre.
> 
> Consiste en martillear la roca en ciertos puntos y con técnica. Después de unos martilleos el corte es muy limpio.
> 
> ...



El Serapeum de Saqqara
*24 arcas de piedra* que desconciertan a los propios arqueólogos y que son calificadas como obras excepcionales de ingeniería.

ía.









Se trata de unos enormes bloques de piedra granítica vaciados en su interior que son cerrados en su parte superior por otro bloque de piedra.


El peso del conjunto: alrededor de *80 toneladas*.

Las habituales teorías sobre el traslado de piedras en este caso no son válidas. El inmenso peso de los bloques, la estrechez y la dificultad de recorrido del espacio subterráneo no permite aplicar esas teorías, haciendo enmudecer a los egiptólogos.


Más desconcertante es el estudio del origen de las piedras, la *cantera de Asuán,* situada *a más de 800 kilometros*.


El asombro absoluto llega al observar la perfecta exactitud de las piedras: *pulidas como espejos*, *cortadas en ángulo perfecto y talladas sin defecto* siendo piedras de dureza 7 en la escala de Mosh.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> El Serapeum de Saqqara
> *24 arcas de piedra* que desconciertan a los propios arqueólogos y que son calificadas como obras excepcionales de ingeniería.
> 
> ía.
> ...



Pues fácil .la cámara no se hizo cuando se terminó la pirámide..se hizo antes...


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (5 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues fácil .la cámara no se hizo cuando se terminó la pirámide..se hizo antes...



Aquí se habla de un tallado interior. No de uno exterior. La cosa cambia.


----------



## Antiparticula (5 May 2022)

¿nunca habeis tenido la fantasía de fundar una especie de secta para reclutar gente que quiera construir una nueva piramide, digamos en La Sagra?

Ibamos a tener a los ecologistas en contra.


----------



## imutes (5 May 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> Se trata de unos enormes bloques de *piedra granítica vaciados en su interior *que son cerrados en su parte superior por otro bloque de piedra.



¡Tremendo!



TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> El peso del conjunto: alrededor de *80 toneladas*.
> Las habituales teorías sobre el traslado de piedras en este caso no son válidas. El inmenso peso de los bloques, la estrechez y la dificultad de recorrido del espacio subterráneo no permite aplicar esas teorías, haciendo enmudecer a los egiptólogos.
> Más desconcertante es el estudio del origen de las piedras, la *cantera de Asuán,* situada *a más de 800 kilometros*.



Solo bajar esa mole desde la cántera hasta el rio ya es todo un reto.



TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> El asombro absoluto llega al observar la perfecta exactitud de las piedras: *pulidas como espejos*, *cortadas en ángulo perfecto y talladas sin defecto* siendo piedras de dureza 7 en la escala de Mosh.



Pulidas como espejos en ángulo perfecto, como la lente de un telescopio. Con nuestras capacidades técnicas actuales tardaríamos años en construir 24 piezas de ese tamaño.

.


----------



## Luis Castaño (5 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Muchas citas, pero no contestas a la pregunta, como se pudo colocar una piedra cada 2 minutos para cumplir la teoria oficial de 23 años?



¿Sabe usted leer? 

En esas citas se indica, como ya le he dicho varias veces, que ese cálculo no tiene ninguna base y es erróneo por muchos motivos. 

Entre otros porque no se trabajaba piedra por piedra. Había muchos equipos de obreros.

Y lo dejo aquí. No voy a pasarme la vida repitiéndole algo que ya se le ha dicho porque a usted no le dé la gana de aceptarlo.

Si quiere busque más referencias (que no creo que sea usted manco) y si no pues siga creyéndose ese cálculo erróneo. 

Usted sabrá.

Yo tengo cosas mejores que hacer.

Un saludo.


----------



## bubbler (5 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Bien. Es una opcion respetable. Empiezas de arriba a bajo picando suelo como haces los bloques que van debajo y los picas? Te recuerdo que son bloques, no una unidad.
> 
> ¿como metes luz? como haces las galerias ? como igualas el suelo y los laterales? son bloques, no puedes insertar miles de bloues debajo de otros picando de arriba a abajo
> 
> Hoy no la haces ni con gruas



Que no, que no, que literalmente usaron barrenderos para desenterrarla.


----------



## Sure Not (5 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted leer?
> 
> En esas citas se indica, como ya le he dicho varias veces, que ese cálculo no tiene ninguna base y es erróneo por muchos motivos.
> 
> ...



Ese calculo, es posible en la fabrica de Ford, o en las fabricas sovieticas de T-34 de los Urales, donde tienen espacio ilimitado para poner equipos y turnos y donde la fabricacion en serie, es muy viable.
No es el caso de la gran piramide, donde el espacio es limitado, y se limita exponencialmente segun se suben niveles.
No puedes tener 20 equipos trabajando ni cuando empiezas la piramide, la logistica necesaria es abrumadora, y mas en esa epoca, que no existia ni la rueda.


----------



## Socrático (5 May 2022)

La realidad es que no hay muchas certezas y en cambio si hay muchas teorías. Si le preguntas a 100 ¿egiptólogos? ¿arqueólogos? probablemente la mayoría se remitan a repetir las explicaciones "oficialistas", pero habrá otros muchos que tendrán explicaciones alternativas.


----------



## Plinio Sexto (5 May 2022)

Igual es que el misterio no es tanto desvelar como se hicieron, en mi opinión es mejor averiguar para que sirven. Especialmente Keops. Pues sabiendo lo segundo tendríamos más respuestas que preguntas.


----------



## terde (5 May 2022)

Sin haberme leído el hilo (cosa que haré porque estos siempre son muy interesantes) diré que mi "creencia" es que ni aliens..... ni egipcios en el dos mil antes de Cristo.
Si no otros anteriores a ellos. Los mismos que erigieron el león que presenta erosión por agua (lluvia), y al que siglos después pusieron la cabeza desproporcionada de un faraón y nosotros conocemos como esfinge. Quizá un pueblo del Sahara cuando este era verde.... quizá la civiliziación egipcia es heredera de esos que se arremolinaron a la vera del Nilo cuando el Sahara se secó.......


y tal


----------



## tactics (5 May 2022)

Vistos los 3 episodios de Jiménez del Oso, lo de la diorita verde me suena de haberlo visto antes, aunque pasando ya de 40 palos es posible que haya visto el mismo episodio alguna vez.

Creo que son mucho más antiguas de lo que se dicen, y que los famosos 20 años quizá de trate del tiempo que tardaron en sacarlas a la superficie de nuevo.

Mi opinión personal es más de civilizaciones antiguas con mejores tecnologías de las que disponemos nosotros, nada de aliens, rampas, etc.

El famoso manuscrito es moviendo una estatua de 60 toneladas y vendiéndolo como un gran éxito, cuando algunos bloques son casi un x20.

Difícil que alguna vez podamos saber la verdad sin viajar en el tiempo hacia atrás una barbaridad.


----------



## PEPEYE (5 May 2022)

Intentare no hacerme pesado en este post, pero este ejemplo me parece muy clarificante de como actua la arqueologia tradicional, os lo resumo
En el año 1850 en unas excavaciones cerca de Minrud se encontro en un estrato que correspodia a unos 3000 años de antiguedad un cristal de roca que parecia estar pulido. El problema era como justicar su existencia , algunos arquelogos gritaron EUREKA vamos a proponer que sea parte de un primitivo telecopio y todos contentos y asi fue, un problema menos
Dicha lente estaba expuesta en el Museo Britanico como cualquiera de los miles de objetos cuando un "experto" penso es imposible parece una lente torica, os preguntareis ¿y eso que es ?, sin entrar en profundidades y para entendernos, a lo bruto, una lente que no tiene forma cilindrica. Este tipo de lentes se empezaron a usar en el siglo XIX y para su utilizacion en gafas
El resto ya es historia se comprobo que efectivamente era una lente torica y es mas parecia mostrar indicios de su uso en una gafa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

El Escorial fue construido por alienígenas...


----------



## Sunwukung (5 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Intentare no hacerme pesado en este post, pero este ejemplo me parece muy clarificante de como actua la arqueologia tradicional, os lo resumo
> En el año 1850 en unas excavaciones cerca de Minrud se encontro en un estrato que correspodia a unos 3000 años de antiguedad un cristal de roca que parecia estar pulido. El problema era como justicar su existencia , algunos arquelogos gritaron EUREKA vamos a proponer que sea parte de un primitivo telecopio y todos contentos y asi fue, un problema menos
> Dicha lente estaba expuesta en el Museo Britanico como cualquiera de los miles de objetos cuando un "experto" penso es imposible parece una lente torica, os preguntareis ¿y eso que es ?, sin entrar en profundidades y para entendernos, a lo bruto, una lente que no tiene forma cilindrica. Este tipo de lentes se empezaron a usar en el siglo XIX y para su utilizacion en gafas
> El resto ya es historia se comprobo que efectivamente era una lente torica y es mas parecia mostrar indicios de su uso en una gafa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048744



¿esto es cierto? desde la plandemia este tipo de "anécdotas" han ganado mucha credibilidad por descrédito absoluto de todo lo oficial, para mí.

Entonces o hay viajes en el tiempo, o alguien aprendió hace 3000 años a hacer gafas. O aliens ::


----------



## terde (5 May 2022)

tactics dijo:


> Creo que son mucho más antiguas de lo que se dicen, y que los famosos 20 años quizá de trate del tiempo que tardaron en sacarlas a la superficie de nuevo.




Yo pienso igual. Y por lo que veo a lo largo del hilo es cada vez más común esa teoría. Es que basta con ver cosas como Gobekli Tepe (o como se escriba). Aún quedan cosas por descubrir , por desenterrar.
Los egipcios "que conocemos" llenaban absolutamente todos sus grandes monumentos de inscripciones, de jeroglíficos. Sin embargo el más impresionante de todos ellos está totalmente PELADO. Nada de nada en ningún bloque en ninguna pared. (Sí, hay supuestamente una inscripción que encontraron en el s.XIX de uno de los obreros pero que cualquiera que conozca la historia de ese hallazgo huele a falso).

200.000 años de Homo Sapiens.

200.000 señoras y señores.....

Se las encontraron. Son mucho más antiguas de lo que dice la teoría oficial.


----------



## Guaguei (5 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> La Gran Piramide nos contiene y guarda grandes cuestiones. Por ejemplo tiene ocho caras



seguramente por no decir ciertamente tiene 8 caras por la manera en que fue construida, no por un capricho de diseño


----------



## Dalas90 (5 May 2022)

terde dijo:


> Yo pienso igual. Y por lo que veo a lo largo del hilo es cada vez más común esa teoría. Es que basta con ver cosas como Gobekli Tepe (o como se escriba). Aún quedan cosas por descubrir , por desenterrar.
> Los egipcios "que conocemos" llenaban absolutamente todos sus grandes monumentos de inscripciones, de jeroglíficos. Sin embargo el más impresionante de todos ellos está totalmente PELADO. Nada de nada en ningún bloque en ninguna pared. (Sí, hay supuestamente una inscripción que encontraron en el s.XIX de uno de los obreros pero que cualquiera que conozca la historia de ese hallazgo huele a falso).
> 
> 200.000 años de Homo Sapiens.
> ...



Así es. 
Hace tres semanas estaba yo dentro de la de Kefren (0 inscripciones, en la cámara de la tumba nada más que lo que pone "Scoperta da G. Belzoni...") y al ir luego al Valle de los Reyes, es que no tiene nada que ver, todo lleno de jeroglíficos guapísimos. 
No parece que lo hayan construido los mismos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

Dalas90 dijo:


> Así es.
> Hace tres semanas estaba yo dentro de la de Kefren (0 inscripciones, en la cámara de la tumba nada más que lo que pone "Scoperta da G. Belzoni...") y al ir luego al Valle de los Reyes, es que no tiene nada que ver, todo lleno de jeroglíficos guapísimos.
> No parece que lo hayan construido los mismos.



Hay como miles de años de diferencia


----------



## Dalas90 (5 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hay como miles de años de diferencia



Es lo que tiene no escuchar al guía......jajajajaja. 
Bueno, mil añitos si que hay que lo acabo de buscar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

y el ritual de momificación sería para facilitar la conservación para trasladar esos cuerpos que habrían sido llevados hasta ahí desde otros continentes?


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

Socrático dijo:


> La realidad es que no hay muchas certezas y en cambio si hay muchas teorías. Si le preguntas a 100 ¿egiptólogos? ¿arqueólogos? probablemente la mayoría se remitan a repetir las explicaciones "oficialistas", pero habrá otros muchos que tendrán explicaciones alternativas.



quieres "profesionales alternativos"?






The Pleistocene Coalition


The Pleistocene Coalition is a group of researchers challenging the tenets of mainstream scientific agendas which are promoted despite empirical data to the contrary. Pleistocene Coalition News



pleistocenecoalition.com


----------



## snoopi (5 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿esto es cierto? desde la plandemia este tipo de "anécdotas" han ganado mucha credibilidad por descrédito absoluto de todo lo oficial, para mí.
> 
> Entonces o hay viajes en el tiempo, o alguien aprendió hace 3000 años a hacer gafas. O aliens ::



eL creerse el ombligo del universo, tiene esas cosillas

Si mañana ocurre algo y nos extinguimos, dentro de unos miles de años aqui no queda nada de nada.

5.000.000.000 de años se supone tiene la tierra
1.000.000 de años es "nada". Puedes tener civilizaciones nuevas y ni te enteras, no quedaria nada . Podian haber tenido aviones o barcos, pero no quedaria nada de nadas en 1 millon de años

Estos restos , como las piramides, podrian ser unos castillos de arena de un crio gigante de hace 1 millon de años. O cujaluqier cosa que te puedas imagionar

En egipto todo tiene geroglificos, graficos y dibujos, menos las piramides....es muy posible que ya estuvieran alli


----------



## snoopi (5 May 2022)

terde dijo:


> Yo pienso igual. Y por lo que veo a lo largo del hilo es cada vez más común esa teoría. Es que basta con ver cosas como Gobekli Tepe (o como se escriba). Aún quedan cosas por descubrir , por desenterrar.
> Los egipcios "que conocemos" llenaban absolutamente todos sus grandes monumentos de inscripciones, de jeroglíficos. Sin embargo el más impresionante de todos ellos está totalmente PELADO. Nada de nada en ningún bloque en ninguna pared. (Sí, hay supuestamente una inscripción que encontraron en el s.XIX de uno de los obreros pero que cualquiera que conozca la historia de ese hallazgo huele a falso).
> 
> 200.000 años de Homo Sapiens.
> ...



El problema de admitir que las piramides, lineas de nazca y cosas dle estilo tiene mas años , es que te cargas toda la teoria de la evolucion. Y ya con eso, con la iglesia hemos topado


----------



## elena francis (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Se llama obra pública. Como ves es muy antigua y daba trabajo a mucha gente.

Ahora el dinero se gasta en políticas de género y otras mierdas. Pero en lo sustancial es lo mismo construir una pirámide y gastar un montón de recursos, que implementar la industria del género o hacer rotondas que no van a ninguna parte o Aves a todas las capitales de provincia. La cuestión es que el dinero circule.


----------



## elena francis (5 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> eL creerse el ombligo del universo, tiene esas cosillas
> 
> Si mañana ocurre algo y nos extinguimos, dentro de unos miles de años aqui no queda nada de nada.
> 
> ...



El registro arqueológico y paleontológico llega a alcanzar cientos de millones de años.


----------



## Derrochaduros (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El corte es sencillo y de hecho, es una técnica antigua dominada por el hombre.
> 
> Consiste en martillear la roca en ciertos puntos y con técnica. Después de unos martilleos el corte es muy limpio.
> 
> ...



Los bloques eran llevados en barcos , las pirámides se hicieron a pocos metros de donde estaba el Nilo e hicieron un puerto ad hoc para descargar los bloques, luego trineos y luego máquinas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El registro arqueológico y paleontológico llega a alcanzar cientos de millones de años.



Si hubiera habido civilizaciones anteriores hubiera. Dejado registro en muchas cosas...como animalias en el c02


----------



## Antiparticula (5 May 2022)

La teoría de que fue construida por una civilización anterior implicaría que fue construida por negros.


----------



## Gouel (5 May 2022)

Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.


----------



## Antiparticula (5 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.



Aporta o aparta.


----------



## snoopi (5 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El registro arqueológico y paleontológico llega a alcanzar cientos de millones de años.



si, puedes registrar millones de años si tienes algo que registrar.

En 1 millon de años salvo fosiles, no quedaria en pie nada, todo seria cenizas. ¿podemos registrar cenizas? no. Pues eso. Lo mas antiguo a nivel de civilizacion es de unos miles de años, es decir nada de nada y luego tiene 4 trozos de huesos que cuenta le leyenda que .....ninguno de mas de 1 millon de años.

Ha podido haber una docena de civilizaciones mas avanzadas que la nuestra en la tierra y no quedar rastro de ninguna. Sin ningun problema


----------



## snoopi (5 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Los bloques eran llevados en barcos , las pirámides se hicieron a pocos metros de donde estaba el Nilo e hicieron un puerto ad hoc para descargar los bloques, luego trineos y luego máquinas



Se cree que..........Se supone, parece ser, quizas........

Cuando no tienes ni puta idea de algo, le buscas la explicacion mas logica que se te ocurre.

La realidad es que con heramientas de la edad de bronce esos bloques no los haces, ni otras obras y un barco de aquellos se te hunde.

Por eso nadie se atreve a repetir la gesta ni con gruas, camiones ni diamantes


----------



## snoopi (5 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si hubiera habido civilizaciones anteriores hubiera. Dejado registro en muchas cosas...como animalias en el c02



¿por que?

que queda de un craneo en 1 millon de años?
¿en 5 millones?
en 10 millones? 
en 100 millones de años?

nada perdura tanto, nada.

HAce 100 millones podian haber tenido naves espaciales y ahora solo quedaria polvo. ¿que podia aguantar? grandes construciones de piedra en ciertos lugares y poco mas


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

En realidac to el misterio está ya destapao para el que quiera de saber. Y el único misterio es que no hay ningún misterio.


----------



## elena francis (5 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> si, puedes registrar millones de años si tienes algo que registrar.
> 
> En 1 millon de años salvo fosiles, no quedaria en pie nada, todo seria cenizas. ¿podemos registrar cenizas? no. Pues eso. Lo mas antiguo a nivel de civilizacion es de unos miles de años, es decir nada de nada y luego tiene 4 trozos de huesos que cuenta le leyenda que .....ninguno de mas de 1 millon de años.
> 
> Ha podido haber una docena de civilizaciones mas avanzadas que la nuestra en la tierra y no quedar rastro de ninguna. Sin ningun problema



En absoluto. Ahora mismo el planeta Tierra presenta la mayor evolución de las especies que lo pueblan que en toda la historia pasada. Se ve en los nichos que ocupan las diferentes especies que lo pueblan. Cada vez son más "especializados".

Deja de leer magufadas en internet y de ver vídeos de analfabetos en YT. Ve a una buena librería y lee algo de Juan Luis Arsuaga o de Richard Dawkins entre otros.

Un trilobites vivió hace más de 540 millones de años. y ahí tienes su fósil.









Trilobita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> ¿por que?
> 
> que queda de un craneo en 1 millon de años?
> ¿en 5 millones?
> ...



Pues queda el cráneo.no queda queda el fósil recuerdo convertido en mineral..como el dimetrodon..


----------



## Verita Serum (5 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Patéticas explicaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿De qué documental es el primer fragmento que has puesto?


----------



## snoopi (5 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En absoluto. Ahora mismo el planeta Tierra presenta la mayor evolución de las especies que lo pueblan que en toda la historia pasada. Se ve en los nichos que ocupan las diferentes especies que lo pueblan. Cada vez son más "especializados".
> 
> Deja de leer magufadas en internet y de ver vídeos de analfabetos en YT. Ve a una buena librería y lee algo de Juan Luis Arsuaga o de Richard Dawkins entre otros.
> 
> ...



Claro 

¿y quien ha calculado y como que tienen 540 millones?

por suposiciones o creencias. Nada firme. 

Segun encuentran cosas, van creando un puzzle "a boleo" y pone las piezas como quieren. 

Cuando alguna pieza no encaja, al cajon.

Con carbono 14 no se pueden datar ni 100.000 años, como para datar 540 millones


----------



## snoopi (5 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues queda el cráneo.no queda queda el fósil recuerdo convertido en mineral..como el dimetrodon..





https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:F%C3%B3siles_de_la_evoluci%C3%B3n_humana



De verdad me dice usted que con un diente por aqui y un craneo por alla, se puede asegurar que la evolucion humana es asi???

En serio????

pero si son 4 trozos de huesos y algun craneo , que podrias ser de mono o simio o cualquier otra cosa. 

como mides que tienen 3 millones de años??? por el articulo 33

Mirelo usted. Ahi tiene todos los restos de lo que se supone es la evolucion humana. 4 huesos y unos craneos


----------



## Gouel (5 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Aporta o aparta.



Vete a conspiraciones que para eso está ese estercolero de subnormales como tú. 
Gilipollas.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (5 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> si, puedes registrar millones de años si tienes algo que registrar.
> 
> En 1 millon de años salvo fosiles, no quedaria en pie nada, todo seria cenizas. ¿podemos registrar cenizas? no. Pues eso. Lo mas antiguo a nivel de civilizacion es de unos miles de años, es decir nada de nada y luego tiene 4 trozos de huesos que cuenta le leyenda que .....ninguno de mas de 1 millon de años.
> 
> Ha podido haber una docena de civilizaciones mas avanzadas que la nuestra en la tierra y no quedar rastro de ninguna. Sin ningun problema



Esta teoría es cojonuda
Porque no puede ser que una civilización anterior a la nuestra, encontraton una fuente de energía diferente a las que conocemos, y la explotaron hasta la extinción? 
Aunque los auténticos magufos lo nieguen, nuestra civilización lleva el mismo camino


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

tactics dijo:


> Creo que son mucho más antiguas de lo que se dicen, y que los famosos 20 años quizá de trate del tiempo que tardaron en sacarlas a la superficie de nuevo.



Nunca han estado enterradas.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Para completar la información de Adela, deciros que por ejemplo en las mal llamadas cámaras de descarga ubicadas sobre la cámara del rey de la pirámide de Keops aparece en varias ocasiones inscripciones en ocre mencionando a Jufu, que era como llamaban los egipcios a Keops (Mer Ajet Jufu). Junto a estas inscripciones se podían encontrar el nombre de los equipos de trabajo que construyeron cada cámara. Es frecuente que estas inscripciones estén tumbadas o en sitios extrañamente ubicados, lo que hace pensar que se grabaron antes de ubicarlas finalmente en su posicióin definitiva y que tales inscripciones servían para ayudar a los obreros a identificar las piedras que iban en cada sitio.











Great Pyramid of Giza - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





En efecto, esto venía a comentar. 

La autoría de Khufu está demostrada también por el diario de Merer.


----------



## imutes (6 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Richard Dawkins



El "gen egoista" es puro animismo de lo más primitivo.

La verdad es que apenas si hemos excavado una ínfima parte de la Tierra. Lo que es inclasificable no se expone en los museos. Sin embargo las estructuras megalíticas más importantes son difíciles de ocultar aunque la mayoría sigue sepultadas. Solo en la península del Yucatan ya se pueden observar a simple cientos de estructuras pirámidales entre la selva cubiertas de maleza que nadie va a investigar jamás. ¡Como para saber lo que se oculta bajo tierra!


----------



## elena francis (6 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El "gen egoista" es puro animismo de lo más primitivo.
> 
> La verdad es que apenas si hemos excavado una ínfima parte de la Tierra. Lo que es inclasificable no se expone en los museos. Sin embargo las estructuras megalíticas más importantes son difíciles de ocultar aunque la mayoría sigue sepultadas. Solo en la península del Yucatan ya se pueden observar a simple cientos de estructuras pirámidales entre la selva cubiertas de maleza que nadie va a investigar jamás. ¡Como para saber lo que se oculta bajo tierra!



¿Animismo? ¿Dónde has leído esa burrada? ¿A qué profeta le has escuchado ese rebuzno?

El animismo y el neodarwinismo se parecen lo mismo que una castaña a una llave inglesa....

Joder, Burbuja ya lo aguanta todo...


----------



## elena francis (6 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Claro
> 
> ¿y quien ha calculado y como que tienen 540 millones?
> 
> ...



Joder....paso de explicarlo. Mira en la wiki que algo aprenderás...


----------



## Masateo (6 May 2022)

Paso de leer 23 páginas.

¿Se le ha dicho ya al OP que no hay por qué poner las piedras secuenialmente, sino trabajando en paralelo?


----------



## Ponix (6 May 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿De qué documental es el primer fragmento que has puesto?



Secretos a plena vista. Ese justamente está subtitulado por melvecs.


----------



## Ponix (6 May 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> Paso de leer 23 páginas.
> 
> ¿Se le ha dicho ya al OP que no hay por qué poner las piedras secuenialmente, sino trabajando en paralelo?


----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En realidac to el misterio está ya destapao para el que quiera de saber. Y el único misterio es que *no hay ningún misterio.*



Salvo que se hizo en el Neolítico algo que con la tecnología de hoy sería imposible, por todo lo demás no hay ningún misterio.


----------



## Ponix (6 May 2022)

Documental español al respecto. 
Cuando la ciencia hacia documentales decentes y veraces.


----------



## Gouel (6 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Salvo que se hizo en el Neolítico algo que con la tecnología de hoy sería imposible, por todo lo demás no hay ningún misterio.



Que sería imposible, madre mia vaya panda de catetos.


----------



## mmm (6 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


>



Hay que creerse que eso lo hicieron unos cabreros?


----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Que sería imposible, madre mia vaya panda de catetos.



Hazlas tú.


Seguro que te forras.


----------



## Gouel (6 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hazlas tú.
> 
> 
> Seguro que te forras.



Otro tonto. 
La pirámide es la formación más fácil de hacer. Si no se es un retrasado como tú, claro.


----------



## mmm (6 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Otro tonto.
> La pirámide es la formación más fácil de hacer. Si no se es un retrasado como tú, claro.



Yo las hago en la playa


----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Otro tonto.
> La pirámide es la formación más fácil de hacer. Si no se es un retrasado como tú, claro.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> La pirámide es la formación más fácil de hacer. Si no se es un retrasado como tú, claro.


----------



## otroyomismo (6 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Great Pyramid of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y esta "autoria demostrada" no podria ser simplemente autobombo y apropiacion?

Simplemente pregunto, eh.
Al fin y al cabo no deja de ser una cualidad humana bastante corriente.


----------



## Gouel (6 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Ohhj que bonito. El retrasado sabe poner fotitos y gifts. Que mono.
Venga va, paso de Trolls. 
Al ignore.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (6 May 2022)

Con esto se supone que tallaban los egipcios millones de bloques de piedra de granito
Millones de bloques de piedra como este







Gracias por el aporte @Ponix


----------



## otroyomismo (6 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049191
> 
> 
> Con esto se supone que tallaban los egipcios millones de bloques de piedra de granito
> ...



Una simple correccion, diria ese bloque esta en Libano.
Aunque para el caso es lo mismo.

Hay uno mas grande, me parece:







buscando esta imagen me he topado con curiosidades:

OT:









Las mejores 80 ideas de Alienígenas Antiguos | alienígenas antiguos, alienígenas, arqueología


07-abr-2017 - Explora el tablero de Miguel Angel "Alienígenas Antiguos" en Pinterest. Ver más ideas sobre alienígenas antiguos, alienígenas, arqueología.




www.pinterest.es





anda que no molan algunas de las figuritas.

Lo de "alienigenas" tomadlo simplemente como titulo clasificatorio, eh.


----------



## el ejpertoc (6 May 2022)

Bombazo: Carmen Porter deja a Iker Jiménez


----------



## Ponix (6 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Una simple correccion, diria ese bloque esta en Libano.
> Aunque para el caso es lo mismo.
> 
> Hay uno mas grande, me parece:


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Y esta "autoria demostrada" no podria ser simplemente autobombo y apropiacion?
> 
> Simplemente pregunto, eh.
> Al fin y al cabo no deja de ser una cualidad humana bastante corriente.



¿Conoces los resultados de las pruebas de datación por radiocarbono? Son alrededor del reinado de Khufu. 

"Mortar was used generously in the Great Pyramid's construction. In the mixing process ashes from fires were added to the mortar, organic material that could be extracted and radiocarbon dated. A total of 46 samples of the mortar were taken in 1984 and 1995, making sure they were clearly inherent to the original structure and could not have been incorporated at a later date. The results were calibrated to 2871–2604 BC. The old wood problem is thought to be mainly responsible for the 100–300 year offset, since the age of the organic material was determined, not when it was last used. A reanalysis of the data gave a completion date for the pyramid between 2620 and 2484 BC, based on the younger samples.[37][38][39]

In 1872 Waynman Dixon opened the lower pair of "Air-Shafts", previously closed at both ends, by chiseling holes into the walls of the Queen's Chamber. One of the objects found within was a cedar plank, which came into possession of James Grant, a friend of Dixon. After inheritance it was donated to the Museum of Aberdeen in 1946, however it had broken into pieces and was filed incorrectly. Lost in the vast museum collection, it was only rediscovered in 2020, when it was radiocarbon dated to 3341–3094 BC. Being over 500 years older than Khufu's chronological age, Abeer Eladany suggests that the wood originated from the center of a long-lived tree or had been recycled for many years prior to being deposited in the pyramid."









Great Pyramid of Giza - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## K... (6 May 2022)

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones, muy buena lectura y vídeos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Salvo que se hizo en el Neolítico algo que con la tecnología de hoy sería imposible, por todo lo demás no hay ningún misterio.



Neolítico?
ezo qué eh lo k eh?
Na nuevo bajo el sol


----------



## Leros (6 May 2022)

Mi teoría desde la barra de bar

Según tengo entendido hay otras pirámides cerca de la Gran pirámide de Keops pero que arquitectónicamente no tienen nada que ver.

Mi teoría es que las tres pirámides más grandes son mucho más antiguas de lo que nos dicen y que hay otras de menos valor que si que fueron hechas por egipcios intentado copiar la gran maravilla que se habían encontrado.
Yo creo que no fueron aliens sino otra especie humana que estuvo antes que la nuestra y nos dejó esa maravilla. Solo hay que unir todos los datos para saber que esa mole no la levantaron los egipcios en taparrabos.


----------



## Vantage (6 May 2022)

Yo hago un breve desvio en el tema para compartir un documental. No tiene nada que ver con las piramides.
Bueno, en realidad, algo si. De las piramides se nos ha dicho que fueron construcciones para la eternidad...

Pero no estoy insinuando que las piramides sean esto de lo que habla el documental,
(almacen de residuos nucleares)

Es porque se exponen varias ideas, una de ellas, construir un lugar que perdure en el tiempo (miles de años desde aqui)
y otra es la de hacer llegar un mensaje a una civilizacion distante en el tiempo
(como advertencia, en caso de que determinado lugar sea encontrado).


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Mi teoría es que las tres pirámides más grandes son mucho más antiguas de lo que nos dicen y que hay otras de menos valor que si que fueron hechas por egipcios intentado copiar la gran maravilla que se habían encontrado.











List of Egyptian pyramids - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Ahí tienes una lista de pirámides egipcias.

Dejo a vuestras teorías de bar la clasificación de cada una en egipcia, atlante o ummita.


----------



## jolu (6 May 2022)

Se trabajaba por varios puntos a la vez.

El canal de la mancha se empezó por los dos extremos.
(Por poner un ejemplo que todos conocen)


----------



## podemita medio (6 May 2022)

Vídeo de hace 15 años


----------



## fieraverde (6 May 2022)

La tierra se formó hace unos 4.500 millones de años y solo ha habido vida estos últimos 5.000-10.000 años , claro que si hombre ...

Como dijo la fiscal egiptologa del 11 M , han sido los egipcios y vale ya.


----------



## podemita medio (6 May 2022)

Como curiosidad, el cemento romano tenía mayor durabilidad y propiedades que el actual no consigue replicar totalmente.


----------



## imutes (6 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Animismo? ¿Dónde has leído esa burrada? ¿A qué profeta le has escuchado ese rebuzno?



¿Rebuznos? Tú los oyes, yo no.

Profeta es Dawkins quien ve poderes sobrenatutales donde otros, más ilustrados, solo encontramos una molécula inerte por sí misma.

¿No ves todavía que un _gen egoista_ es puro animismo? En ese caso no puedo ayudarte: aprender a pensar por uno mismo requiere capacidad y disciplina.



Masateo dijo:


> ¿Se le ha dicho ya al OP que no hay por qué poner las piedras secuenialmente, sino trabajando en paralelo?



No te has leído el hilo y se nota.

Sí, se le ha dicho pero ¿en qué cambia eso el nº de bloques que se colacaban por unidad de de tiempo?

Además cada pieza es un prisma de 6 caras, diferentes unos de otros, diseñados para que encajen entre sí. 2,3 millones de prismas, de entre 2 a 15 toneladas, perfectamente tallados que forzosamente tuvieron que ser diseñados 1 a 1.



jolu dijo:


> El canal de la mancha se empezó por los dos extremos.
> (Por poner un ejemplo que todos conocen)



¡Joder! Primera noticia.
¿Quién construyo el canal de la mancha? ¿Los cíclopes o algo así?

.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Animismo? ¿Dónde has leído esa burrada? ¿A qué profeta le has escuchado ese rebuzno?
> 
> El animismo y el neodarwinismo se parecen lo mismo que una castaña a una llave inglesa....
> 
> Joder, Burbuja ya lo aguanta todo...



el neodarwinismo es pseudociencia en el sentido más estricto del término y una hipótesis, de teoría tienen bien poco, por infalsable y porque es incapaz de generar predicciones de ningún tipo.

Lo cual no quiere decir que lo que dice sea falso, sino que es del todo insuficiente para explicar el fenómeno de la evolución.


----------



## snoopi (6 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Joder....paso de explicarlo. Mira en la wiki que algo aprenderás...



Si yo me creo todo, si quieres. 

Solo te digo lo evidente, no tienen ni puta idea y van cuadrando las cosas segun les da, por que nadie puede viajar al pasado 540 millones de años.

Esto es como cuando se daba por probado que la tierra era plana, luego era redonda, pero el centro de universo y ahora, pues bueno, pues eso. 

Hay CIENTOS de descubrimientos que tiran abajo las teorias oficiales y............al cajon. 

En la wiki veras que hay un par de trozos de UN craneo y 4 husitos mas y conm esop ya te garantizan al 100% que habia un ascendiente del hombre hace 3 millones de años

claro que si guapis


----------



## snoopi (6 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Otro tonto.
> La pirámide es la formación más fácil de hacer. Si no se es un retrasado como tú, claro.



Por eso nadie es capaz de repetirla, ni con gruas


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Por eso nadie es capaz de repetirla, ni con gruas



Porque el coste seguiría siendo monumental, no porque no sea técnicamente posible.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (6 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Porque el coste seguiría siendo monumental, no porque no sea técnicamente posible.



Quieres un ejemplo claro, de más o menos lo complejo que debería resultar construir una pirámide de tales dimensiones, hace 4500 millones de años, sin nada de tecnología? 
Fijate lo que cuesta hoy en día montar un molino eólico con todos los medios de facilitar la faena a nuestro alcance
Me refiero lo que cuesta, ya no en tiempo, o en dinero sino en logística
Y ahora imaginate transportar millones de piedras gigantes de granito sin vehículos rodantes, ni grúas, ni maquinaria ninguna


----------



## Gouel (6 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Por eso nadie es capaz de repetirla, ni con gruas



Pero como que nadie es capaz de repetirlo, madre mía la ignorancia.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Quieres un ejemplo claro, de más o menos lo complejo que debería resultar construir una pirámide de tales dimensiones, hace 4500 millones de años, sin nada de tecnología?
> Fijate lo que cuesta hoy en día montar un molino eólico con todos los medios de facilitar la faena a nuestro alcance
> Me refiero lo que cuesta, ya no en tiempo, o en dinero sino en logística
> Y ahora imaginate transportar millones de piedras gigantes de granito sin vehículos rodantes, ni grúas, ni maquinaria ninguna



Nadie dice que fue una tarea fácil, pero a la vista está que era una tarea posible.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (6 May 2022)

Las pirámides fueron construídas por los tatatatatataranietos _harrijasotzailes_ de los Iñaki Perurena egipcios.


----------



## snoopi (6 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero como que nadie es capaz de repetirlo, madre mía la ignorancia.



Se ha intentado hasta con helicopteros y nada, para tamaños mucho mas pequeños . cuanta ignorancia !!!!


----------



## Gouel (6 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Se ha intentado hasta con helicopteros y nada, para tamaños mucho mas pequeños . cuanta ignorancia !!!!



Pero quieres dejar de decir chorradas, patán. 
Vete a aburrir a tu familia anda.


----------



## wopa (6 May 2022)

Resulta que unos señores del neolítico, prácticamente monos, consiguen con palos y cuerdas extraer, tallar al milímetro, transportar cientos de kilómetros y colocar con precisión envidiable a 150 metros de altura dos millones de bloques de piedra de varias toneladas. En 20 años. Una cada dos minutos.

Claro.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Resulta que unos señores del neolítico, prácticamente monos, consiguen con palos y cuerdas extraer, tallar al milímetro, transportar cientos de kilómetros y colocar con precisión envidiable a 150 metros de altura dos millones de bloques de piedra de varias toneladas. En 20 años. Una cada dos minutos.
> 
> Claro.



¿Acaso no están las pirámides ahí? Pues ya está.


----------



## wopa (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Acaso no están las pirámides ahí? Pues ya está.



También está ahí el lago Titicaca. Dime que lo han vaciado los machupichus a pico y pala. Porque son muy listos y muy trabajadores.

Se acerca el faraón a la cantera...

- Que venga el encagao.
- Servidor.
- ¿Ve ustec esa puerta? Por ahí tiene que ir saliendo una piedra perfectamente tallada cada dos minutos. Veinte años.
- Sí, claro.  

Luego va al del transporte...

- Que venga el encargao.
- Dígame faraón.
- Usted coge las piedras que saca este señor y me las lleva a la pirámide. Una cada dos minutos.
- Marchando.

Y ya Keops se pone a pie de obra.

- Que venga el arquitecto.
- Está borracho. (Cobraban en cerveza)
- Usted me pone una piedra cada dos minutos.
- Síiiiiiii. A pelo. A empujones. Pásame el porro.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> También está ahí el lago Titicaca. Dime que lo han vaciado los machupichus a pico y pala. Porque son muy listos y muy trabajadores.
> 
> Se acerca el faraón a la cantera...
> 
> ...



¿Y la conclusión cuál es?


----------



## wopa (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Y la conclusión cuál es?



¿La mía? Que la teoría oficial no es correcta. Por esperpéntica, irreal, dadaísta, grotesca. Imposible. Un insulto a la inteligencia.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¿La mía? Que la teoría oficial no es correcta. Por esperpéntica, irreal, dadaísta, grotesca. Imposible. Un insulto a la inteligencia.



¿Por quién cambiamos entonces al faraón, por un mutante atlante?


----------



## wopa (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Por quién cambiamos entonces al faraón, por un mutante atlante?



Yo ahí no me mojo. Tú sabrás. De mutantes no controlo.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Yo ahí no me mojo. Tú sabrás. De mutantes no controlo.



Khufu


----------



## fieraverde (7 May 2022)

Si estos se ponen te terminan el bernabeu esta noche.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

uno de mis mejores amigos, geologo de profesion, siempre comentaba (le gustaba mucho el tema) que ya se sabia que tanto las piramides como la esfinge son mucho mas antiguas que lo que dice la version oficial, pero que no "molaba" ir por ese camino...
Y es bastante antimagufadas... pero al pan pan...


----------



## ginkoblossom (7 May 2022)

Hubo una vez, hace muchos años, un forero nuestro escribió 3 libros y publicaba en un blog e incluso un canal de YouTube, se llamaba neoesclavos.blogspot.com, creo que aún se pueden ver algunas entradas en Internet archive. En un libro explica como debió ser el proceso de construcción de la gran pirámide desde el punto de vista del arquitecto y del constructor.

Esa persona expuso de forma muy didáctica todas las incongruencias de la teoría oficial, e incluso hizo algo de teoría experimental de análisis de tecnología de construcción. Lo cito por si a alguien le interese investigar un poco más. 

Desde aquí un saludo y un homenaje a ese amigo que me acompañó durante unos años, que lo esperaba en cada entrada de su blog, nunca supe que le pasó pues de un día a otro desapareció para siempre, que estés bien amigo.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el neodarwinismo es pseudociencia en el sentido más estricto del término y una hipótesis, de teoría tienen bien poco, por infalsable y porque es incapaz de generar predicciones de ningún tipo.
> 
> Lo cual no quiere decir que lo que dice sea falso, sino que es del todo insuficiente para explicar el fenómeno de la evolución.



en evolucion es bastante dificl de encajar... basicamente lo que falla es el tiempo: la probabilidad de que estructuras complejas com un flagelo aparezcan asi por azar en el tiempo que manejamos como valido (esto incluyendo que en esas variaciones, o mutaciones, aparezcan proteinas es una estructura terciaria determinada para su fin, y que ademas es la menos estable en la naturaleza) es disparatadamente baja.
Se nos escapan muchos detalles, pero a la teoria de la evolucion se le otorgan unos valores de los que carece: como bien dices, no es decir que es falsa, sino que no explica muchas cosas, asi que lo logico seria pensar que es solo una parte de lo que hay, pero a la gente se le ha metido en el coco "que sí y punto".
Esto ultimo es aun mas sospechoso todavia.


----------



## Luis Castaño (7 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Resulta que unos señores del neolítico, prácticamente monos, consiguen con palos y cuerdas extraer, tallar al milímetro, transportar cientos de kilómetros y colocar con precisión envidiable a 150 metros de altura dos millones de bloques de piedra de varias toneladas. En 20 años. Una cada dos minutos.
> 
> Claro.



Probemos suerte:

*MISTERIO RESUELTO: ¿LOS EXTRATERRESTRES CONSTRUYERON LA GRAN PIRÁMIDE?*

FUENTE:

¿Los extraterrestres construyeron la gran pirámide? - MISTERIO RESUELTO

ESQUEMA-RESUMEN:

1/ DATOS

2/ EXTRATERRESTRES

3/ PERO

“Si yo no puedo hacerlo los egipcios no pudieron” --> Argumento que no es válido.

3.1/ Evolución: Tumbas > Mastaba > Pirámide escalonada > Pirámide caras lisas.

3.2/ Arquitectos de Snefru: Hicieron 3 pirámides = Adquirieron mucha experiencia.

3.3/ Hipogeos.

3.4/ Papiro de Merer.

3.5/ Esclavos --> NO. Obreros.

3.6/ Cálculo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos.

3.7/ Cantera en la meseta. Sólo los bloques de granito y de caliza blanca fueron transportados.

3.8/ Trabajo de cantería e instrumentos. Trineos.

3.9/ No hay pruebas de tecnología extraterrestre.

3.10/ Conclusión.


----------



## snoopi (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero quieres dejar de decir chorradas, patán.
> Vete a aburrir a tu familia anda.



Repito, ni Dios sabe hacer una réplica ni la mitad de grande. Ni con grúas. 
Necesitarían usar cimientos y soportes modernos. 
A pelo piedra sobre piedra, NO SABEN REPLICAR LAS NI CON GRÚAS


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Repito, ni Dios sabe hacer una réplica ni la mitad de grande. Ni con grúas.
> Necesitarían usar cimientos y soportes modernos.
> A pelo piedra sobre piedra, NO SABEN REPLICAR LAS NI CON GRÚAS



Puedes repetir lo que quieras, seguirá sin ser cierto.
Ya ha habido experimentos a escala usando instrumentos de la época. Como ya te han dicho, la única razón de no repetirlo de verdad es el coste, hay formas mejores de gastarse el dinero.
Cansino.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 May 2022)

Vivimos en una puta mentira infecta. Vaticanos y Piratas tienen la patente y no van a permitir que los lemmings sepan la verdad de su construcción y de sus constructores.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> uno de mis mejores amigos, geologo de profesion, siempre comentaba (le gustaba mucho el tema) que ya se sabia que tanto las piramides como la esfinge son mucho mas antiguas que lo que dice la version oficial, pero que no "molaba" ir por ese camino...
> Y es bastante antimagufadas... pero al pan pan...



Si se quiere seguir cobrando una nómina como geologo, arqueologo, paleontologo o historiador, no se puede ir por ahí.

Y hablando del tema, ¿qué se sabe del proyecto aquel Scan Piramids?:









Se demostró que existe una "segunda Gran Galería" sobre la que se conoce, pero no se ha vuelto a mencionar el tema que yo sepa.


----------



## ventxema (7 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Qué puto crack el abuelo. Grande.
> 
> De todas formas, he estado pensando y hay una cosa que falla en esta teoría. Quiero decir, como punto de partida es cojonuda. Sin embargo, no explica que el momento de la fuerza o torque es un producto del vector de posición por la fuerza aplicada, luego es directamente proporcional al radio o a la longitud de la palanca. Esto significa que si tú tratas de elevar la palanca apoyado en el suelo, dicha elevación será muy sencilla porque el producto vectorial tiene una componente escalar mucho mayor que si tratas de hacer el empuje "desde el borde" de la pirámide. Es decir, que una vez puesto el primer escalón, o bien iban elevando también el soporte para que los obreros se apoyasen y voltear la palanca, o la fuerza a aplicar desde el borde de la pirámide sería inmensa.
> 
> Pero sí, lo veo la mejor explicación posible con ciertos ajustes.



Solo habría que emplear cuerdas y tirar de las palancas desde arriba. Con cuadrillas de 8 a 10, de los cuales 2 están a ambos lados del bloque y cambiando las palancas de peldaño en peldaño, se izarían los bloques a razón de metro por minuto.

La verdad es que el ingenio de este hombre es muy bueno.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (7 May 2022)

Lo que no tiene mucho sentido es tardaran “20 años” en construirlas. 

Ni con quintillones de esclavos trabajando 24/7.


----------



## kukaña (7 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuando de entre las langostas funcivagas hay todavía hormigas. Gracias Herminio.



Este es el de la contaminación, que yo la vea


----------



## EGO (7 May 2022)

A mi me fascina el tema de los materiales y como el oficialismo corre un tupido velo sobre esto.

¿Como coño taladraban el granito de forma tan perfecta?

O materiales como el basalto y la diorita.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Lo que no tiene mucho sentido es tardaran “20 años” en construirlas.
> 
> Ni con quintillones de esclavos trabajando 24/7.



Mira, eso es cierto. Dejando aparte magufadas varias, el op tiene razón, 20 años parece muy poco para una obra de esa magnitud.
Tal vez si la planificación entera estaba ya hecha, todo medido, el material disponible, el personal contratado... pero es que eso entiendo que serían años de preparación. 
Y sin contar accidentes, errores, clima adverso...
Vamos, que si en lugar de 20 años me dices 200, o 100, pues me lo creo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (7 May 2022)

ventxema dijo:


> Solo habría que emplear cuerdas y tirar de las palancas desde arriba. Con cuadrillas de 8 a 10, de los cuales 2 están a ambos lados del bloque y cambiando las palancas de peldaño en peldaño, se izarían los bloques a razón de metro por minuto.
> 
> La verdad es que el ingenio de este hombre es muy bueno.



Desde arriba tsmpoco se podría.


----------



## snoopi (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Puedes repetir lo que quieras, seguirá sin ser cierto.
> Ya ha habido experimentos a escala usando instrumentos de la época. Como ya te han dicho, la única razón de no repetirlo de verdad es el coste, hay formas mejores de gastarse el dinero.
> Cansino.



Por eso se sabe q es imposible subir 2 millones o 3 de piedras a 15 metros. Por qué a 5-10 metros con todo el tiempo del mundo ya van de culo y sin dejar cámaras ni pasillos debajo. Solo a amontonar. 

La unica razón de no repetir lo es por qué no saben y se demostraría claramente la falsedad de la teoria Oficial. 20 años 3 millones de piedras 2 por minuto. 
Para levantar una catedral como las modernas con grúas se han pegado 10 años o más. 
Estos en 20 años no levantan eso ni de coña.y encima sin acabarla ya tienen q restaurar lo primero o se cae. 


Pero claro, los tiempos de la evolución y la historia tienen q encajar y y esta. Trola y patada palante. Q no te vacunas te mueres y así con todo. 

Lo dicho hay cientos de objetos , miles que tiran abajo las versión es oficiales y van a un cajón. 

Como lo de datar con carbono.... Pero si no lo has podido comprobar ni 100 años si funciona. Puede si o puede no. Pero hasta q no veas el desgaste de algo desde q se descubrió el invento no puede asegurar nada. Pero dará igual si lo cuadra, al cajón


----------



## snoopi (7 May 2022)

ventxema dijo:


> Solo habría que emplear cuerdas y tirar de las palancas desde arriba. Con cuadrillas de 8 a 10, de los cuales 2 están a ambos lados del bloque y cambiando las palancas de peldaño en peldaño, se izarían los bloques a razón de metro por minuto.
> 
> La verdad es que el ingenio de este hombre es muy bueno.



Y una vez arriba??? A empujar y colocar?? Imagina q subes al nivel 2. Genial metes a 1000 a empujar. 

Cuando llega al nivel 20 ??? Quien empuja para colocar la piedra??? No cabe tanta gente


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Por eso se sabe q es imposible subir 2 millones o 3 de piedras a 15 metros. Por qué a 5-10 metros con todo el tiempo del mundo ya van de culo y sin dejar cámaras ni pasillos debajo. Solo a amontonar.
> 
> La unica razón de no repetir lo es por qué no saben y se demostraría claramente la falsedad de la teoria Oficial. 20 años 3 millones de piedras 2 por minuto.
> Para levantar una catedral como las modernas con grúas se han pegado 10 años o más.
> ...



Y dale... Es como hablar con un terraplanista.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> uno de mis mejores amigos, geologo de profesion, siempre comentaba (le gustaba mucho el tema) que ya se sabia que tanto las piramides como la esfinge son mucho mas antiguas que lo que dice la version oficial, pero que no "molaba" ir por ese camino...
> Y es bastante antimagufadas... pero al pan pan...



¿Una sociedad secreta es la que ya lo sabía?


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Una sociedad secreta es la que ya lo sabía?



No, de sociedades secretas nada. Hay ya estudios sobre el terreno de datacion de capas y demas. Pero no van a ningun lado,ni reciben pasta para seguir.
Como en biología, vamos...


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No, de sociedades secretas nada. Hay ya estudios sobre el terreno de datacion de capas y demas. Pero no van a ningun lado,ni reciben pasta para seguir.
> Como en biología, vamos...



El radiocarbono data la Gran Pirámide aproximadamente en el reinado de Khufu.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> El radiocarbono data la Gran Pirámide aproximadamente en el reinado de Khufu.



Datacion por radiocarbono en material no organico? Seguro que no era otro metodo?
Ademas, en arqueología es tremendamente complicado el uso de esta metodología por motivos obvios. La cuestion es que los métodos indirectos no coinciden. O la misma erosion observada en la esfinge no coincide con las fechas dadas.
No se trata de decir que son aliens, no. Pero si que es un campo abierto, para el cual no se quiere destinar un duro.
Te pondré un ejemplo: en la isla de pascua siempre ha sido un misterio como colocaron los moais en Pascua (no conocian la rueda ni la polea).
Pues bien, una teoria muy popular últimamente fue la de usar trineos o algo parecido. Aun con problemas porque en las pruebas se estropeaba la roca con las cuerdas, se acepta como teoria.
Entonces, viene el titular engañoso: "por fin se explica el misterio de los moais"
NO; y sabes por que? Porque no se ha encontrado absolutamente ningun resto ni fuente sobre trineos.
Por tanto, TEORIA.
Hoy en dia la gente tiene un concepto erroneo sobre lo que es una teoria


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Datacion por radiocarbono en material no organico? Seguro que no era otro metodo?
> Ademas, en arqueología es tremendamente complicado el uso de esta metodología por motivos obvios. La cuestion es que los métodos indirectos no coinciden. O la misma erosion observada en la esfinge no coincide con las fechas dadas.
> No se trata de decir que son aliens, no. Pero si que es un campo abierto, para el cual no se quiere destinar un duro.
> Te pondré un ejemplo: en la isla de pascua siempre ha sido un misterio como colocaron los moais en Pascua (no conocian la rueda ni la polea).
> ...



"Mortar was used generously in the Great Pyramid's construction. In the mixing process ashes from fires were added to the mortar, organic material that could be extracted and radiocarbon dated. A total of 46 samples of the mortar were taken in 1984 and 1995, making sure they were clearly inherent to the original structure and could not have been incorporated at a later date. The results were calibrated to 2871–2604 BC. The old wood problem is thought to be mainly responsible for the 100–300 year offset, since the age of the organic material was determined, not when it was last used. A reanalysis of the data gave a completion date for the pyramid between 2620 and 2484 BC, based on the younger samples.[37][38][39]

In 1872 Waynman Dixon opened the lower pair of "Air-Shafts", previously closed at both ends, by chiseling holes into the walls of the Queen's Chamber. One of the objects found within was a cedar plank, which came into possession of James Grant, a friend of Dixon. After inheritance it was donated to the Museum of Aberdeen in 1946, however it had broken into pieces and was filed incorrectly. Lost in the vast museum collection, it was only rediscovered in 2020, when it was radiocarbon dated to 3341–3094 BC. Being over 500 years older than Khufu's chronological age, Abeer Eladany suggests that the wood originated from the center of a long-lived tree or had been recycled for many years prior to being deposited in the pyramid."









Great Pyramid of Giza - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Te pondré un ejemplo: en la isla de pascua siempre ha sido un misterio como colocaron los moais en Pascua (no conocian la rueda ni la polea).





Esta es la teoría que goza de más aceptación, y es consecuente con la existencia de moais que se cayeron y dejaron allí por las rutas por los que los movían.


----------



## ginkoblossom (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Esta es la teoría que goza de más aceptación, y es consecuente con la existencia de moais que se cayeron y dejaron allí por las rutas por los que los movían.



Funciona en llano y con 20m a cada lado del camino para situar a los que tiran las cuerdas, pero falta bajar el moai de la cantera, que estaba en una montaña y se accede por un camino de cabras, luego recorrer 15km en línea recta de isla atravesando accidentes geográficos varios, o directamente zonas donde no hay caminos ya que el suelo es roca viva. El peso de un moai era de entre 5 a 10 Tn, falta saber cuanto pesaba el que han hecho para el experimento.

Pero sí, el camino es la experimentación tal y como hace el señor Herminio o los del video del moai, ya que ponen en cuestión la dificultad real de dichas construcciones. 

Lo que no es de recibo es que gente con títulos oficiales digan que ya está todo explicado en base a que es posible cortar caliza con sierras de cobre o granito con cobre y abrasivo de arena, todo en 20 años, basándose en un experimento puntual, obviando que la magnitud del proyecto plantea unas dificultades añadidas, ya que no es lo mismo tomarse un día entero para cortar un bloque que tener que sacar una producción constante de bloques, con toda la logística asociada, en un país de más de 700km de extensión y apenas un millón de habitantes.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Funciona en llano y con 20m a cada lado del camino para situar a los que tiran las cuerdas, pero falta bajar el moai de la cantera, que estaba en una montaña y se accede por un camino de cabras, luego recorrer 25km de isla atravesando accidentes geográficos varios, o directamente zonas donde no hay caminos ya que el suelo es roca viva. El peso de un moai era de entre 5 a 10 Tn, falta saber cuanto pesaba el que han hecho para el experimento.











Moai - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





"Recent experimental recreations have proven that it is fully possible that the moai were literally walked from their quarries to their final positions by ingenious use of ropes."

Según citan en Wikipedia, era perfectamente posible sacarlos así de las canteras.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> "Mortar was used generously in the Great Pyramid's construction. In the mixing process ashes from fires were added to the mortar, organic material that could be extracted and radiocarbon dated. A total of 46 samples of the mortar were taken in 1984 and 1995, making sure they were clearly inherent to the original structure and could not have been incorporated at a later date. The results were calibrated to 2871–2604 BC. The old wood problem is thought to be mainly responsible for the 100–300 year offset, since the age of the organic material was determined, not when it was last used. A reanalysis of the data gave a completion date for the pyramid between 2620 and 2484 BC, based on the younger samples.[37][38][39]
> 
> In 1872 Waynman Dixon opened the lower pair of "Air-Shafts", previously closed at both ends, by chiseling holes into the walls of the Queen's Chamber. One of the objects found within was a cedar plank, which came into possession of James Grant, a friend of Dixon. After inheritance it was donated to the Museum of Aberdeen in 1946, however it had broken into pieces and was filed incorrectly. Lost in the vast museum collection, it was only rediscovered in 2020, when it was radiocarbon dated to 3341–3094 BC. Being over 500 years older than Khufu's chronological age, Abeer Eladany suggests that the wood originated from the center of a long-lived tree or had been recycled for many years prior to being deposited in the pyramid."
> 
> ...



Exacto. Y ahora lo que necesitamos es conciliar datos. El carbono 14 lleva en revisión unos cuantos años, y de hecho recuerdo como se ponia en duda la datación exacta: en periodos geologicos 5000 años son irrelevantes, pero en periodos históricos no tanto. En cualquier caso, tenemos que conciliarlo con los metodos indirectos y ver que pasa ahi.
Ese fragmento de cedro encontrado era la supuesta regla de un constructor, verdad?
A lo que me refiero es que no es un asunto cerrado.
Por cierto, de que partes se obtuvo el mortero exactamente? Me interesa mucho el asunto.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Funciona en llano y con 20m a cada lado del camino para situar a los que tiran las cuerdas, pero falta bajar el moai de la cantera, que estaba en una montaña y se accede por un camino de cabras, luego recorrer 25km de isla atravesando accidentes geográficos varios, o directamente zonas donde no hay caminos ya que el suelo es roca viva. El peso de un moai era de entre 5 a 10 Tn, falta saber cuanto pesaba el que han hecho para el experimento.



La prueba seria encontrar restos o fuentes haciendo mencion a esto. Si no, no va a pasar de teoria me temo


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Por cierto, de que partes se obtuvo el mortero exactamente? Me interesa mucho el asunto.



De las pocas piedras de recubrimiento que quedaban.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La prueba seria encontrar restos o fuentes haciendo mencion a esto. Si no, no va a pasar de teoria me temo



Un profesor que tenía yo en la facultad solia decir hablando de teorias que con materiales de la antigua roma se podria hacer un globo y volarlo. Pero que eso no queria decir que los romanos volasen en globo. Siempre me parecio muy sugerente esta explicación.
Era profesor de fisica por cierto


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La prueba seria encontrar restos o fuentes haciendo mencion a esto. Si no, no va a pasar de teoria me temo



Tenéis el nombre de Khufu escrito en las cámaras de descarga y tampoco os vale.

Nadie os va a sacar de los atlantes y aliens, me temo.


----------



## Maldek (7 May 2022)

El que crea en la historia oficial, despues de ver como nos manipulan a dia de hoy, es que no se ha enterado aun de nada.

Si nuestra mas reciente historia esta manipulada, es obvio que nada de lo que nos han contado de la historia antigua puede ser verdad.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Tenéis el nombre de Khufu escrito en las cámaras de descarga y tampoco os vale.
> 
> Nadie os va a sacar de los atlantes y aliens, me temo.



Nadie habla de atlantes ni aliens, por que sacais esto siempre?
Otra cosa, como pruebas que la inscripción no es posterior? Porque en la cámara de descarga y no en otros sitios mas relevantes? Independientemente del acceso o no. O si las obras son posteriores o no.
Yo no digo que son atlantes. Digo que es un campo abierto todavia


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Otra cosa, como pruebas que la inscripción no es posterior? Porque en la cámara de descarga y no en otros sitios mas relevantes?



Se entró en ellas con explosivos en 1837. 

La pirámide estaba llena de inscripciones en las piedras de recubrimiento.


----------



## Shy (7 May 2022)

Hay otro detallito, Egipto entero está lleno de ruinas de pirámides muchísimo más pequeñas que las de El Cairo, es decir que los egipcios intentaron reproducirlas a pequeña escala y ni siquiera de eso fueron capaces.


----------



## ginkoblossom (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Moai - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si nos basamos en citas de la wiki escritas por alguien que no sabemos si ha llegado nunca a salir de su habitación, os animaría a que viajeis hasta Rapa Nui y veais por vosotros mismos la ubicación de la cantera y la ortografía. El vuelo con iberia/latam/level de Madrid a Santiago de Chile sale por 700€ 16h, luego el vuelo de Santiago a Hanga Roa 300€ 4h, total 1000€ más alojamiento, lo veis y ya si eso luego seguro que veis con otros ojos estos "fully possible"...


----------



## lapetus (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Tenéis el nombre de Khufu escrito en las cámaras de descarga y tampoco os vale.
> 
> Nadie os va a sacar de los atlantes y aliens, me temo.



Es un poco difícil de creer que si un faraón se hace un monumento al ego de estas dimensiones, no forre el interior y el exterior de la pirámide con su nombre, como sí se puede ver en las verdaderas tumbas de los antiguos egipcios, p.ej.: la de Nefertari:





Diodoro Sículo dijo que ni Keops ni Kefrén fueron enterrados en sus pirámides, por miedo a que la gente profanara los cadáveres en venganza.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Funciona en llano y con 20m a cada lado del camino para situar a los que tiran las cuerdas, pero falta bajar el moai de la cantera, que estaba en una montaña y se accede por un camino de cabras, luego recorrer 15km en línea recta de isla atravesando accidentes geográficos varios, o directamente zonas donde no hay caminos ya que el suelo es roca viva. El peso de un moai era de entre 5 a 10 Tn, falta saber cuanto pesaba el que han hecho para el experimento.
> 
> Pero sí, el camino es la experimentación tal y como hace el señor Herminio o los del video del moai, ya que ponen en cuestión la dificultad real de dichas construcciones.
> 
> Lo que no es de recibo es que gente con títulos oficiales digan que ya está todo explicado en base a que es posible cortar caliza con sierras de cobre o granito con cobre y abrasivo de arena, todo en 20 años, basándose en un experimento puntual, obviando que la magnitud del proyecto plantea unas dificultades añadidas, ya que no es lo mismo tomarse un día entero para cortar un bloque que tener que sacar una producción constante de bloques, con toda la logística asociada, en un país de más de 700km de extensión y apenas un millón de habitantes.



Ese es nuestro problema hoy en dia: se dan por cerrados asuntos abiertos y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es un poco difícil de creer que si un faraón se hace un monumento al ego de estas dimensiones, no forre el interior y el exterior de la pirámide con su nombre, como sí se puede ver en las verdaderas tumbas de los antiguos egipcios, p.ej.: la de Nefertari:



Estoy de acuerdo. Por eso el recubrimiento de la pirámide estaba lleno de inscripciones, que se han perdido.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Por eso el recubrimiento de la pirámide estaba lleno de inscripciones, que se han perdido.



He leído con atención las 29 páginas y he visto su empeño en desmentir 'la gran mentira' que defienden muchos por aquí. Tiene hustec muchos argumentos y muchos de ellos bastante buenos pero este no me lo parece. 

Soy de Madriz, no sé si lo conoce, aquí hay una circunvalación que se llama M-30 con muchos puentes y todos tienen pintadas ¿quiere decir que todas las pintadas de los puentes se hicieron justo antes de que terminara de fraguar el cemento?. Que todo el recubrimiento estuviera lleno de inscripciones y que por dentro no haya ningún jeroglífico glorificando la gran obra del tal Khufu me parece extraño y más viendo como se tiraban 'el pegote' a la mínima oportunidad que tenían. Más bien me hace pensar que los gamberrillos del siglo 23 A.C. ya conocían el arte callejero y se dedicaron a pintarrajear la pirámide.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Que todo el recubrimiento estuviera lleno de inscripciones y que por dentro no haya ningún jeroglífico glorificando la gran obra del tal Khufu me parece extraño



Los hay en las cámaras de descarga, y glorifican a Khufu.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

Veo que la gente o bien pasa de leer la discusión o bien opina sin molestarse en tener la mínima información sobre la Gran Pirámide y para repetir lo primero que recuerdan de algún libro de OVNIS. Por mi parte doy por terminada la conversación.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Los hay en las cámaras de descarga, y glorifican a Khufu.



No me refiero a cuatro 'tags' de rapero, me refiero a decorar todos los muros de la gran galería o de las cámaras del Rey y la Reina. Pero no se enfurezca, que no le estoy quitando la razón de los argumentos que ha expuesto, sólo de esto.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Veo que la gente o bien pasa de leer la discusión o bien opina sin molestarse en tener la mínima información sobre la Gran Pirámide y para repetir lo primero que recuerdan de algún libro de OVNIS. Por mi parte doy por terminada la conversación.



No se trata de OVNIS, se trata de sentido común 
He abierto el hilo, porque no cuadra de ninguna forma que hace 4500 años, con los medios que tenían, las limitaciones arquitectonicas, tecnologicas, logísticas, con la capacidad intelectual y física de esa era, fueran capaces de levantar monstruos arquitectónicos como las pirámides
Hace 4500 años, la esperanza de vida de los hombres podía ser de 30 años
Eso sumado a la malnutrición, falta de tratamiento para enfermedades hoy en día leves, y en unas condiciones ambientales de hasta 45 grados o incluso más en el desierto
Evidentemente, dudo que pudieran mantener un ritmo unísono en la construcción de las pirámides, y desde luego, en la noche no podrían trabajar
Así que, lo que aquí se plantea, básicamente, no es si las pirámides las construyeron los aliens o los dioses egipcios
Sino que los datos oficiales ofrecidos, no pueden ser correctos. 
Y e aquí el dilema de porque


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> He abierto el hilo, porque no cuadra de ninguna forma que hace 4500 años, con los medios que tenían, las limitaciones arquitectonicas, tecnologicas, logísticas, con la capacidad intelectual y física de esa era, fueran capaces de levantar monstruos arquitectónicos como las pirámides



¿Acaso la Gran Pirámide no ESTÁ AHÍ? ¿Acaso la Gran Pirámide no ha sido FECHADA con radiocarbono?

Aplícate el sentido común.


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Rebuznos? Tú los oyes, yo no.
> 
> Profeta es Dawkins quien ve poderes sobrenatutales donde otros, más ilustrados, solo encontramos una molécula inerte por sí misma.
> 
> ...



Si me dijeras que es determinismo no te lo podría negar y podríamos discutirlo. Pero animismo no es....

Anda qué...


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Si yo me creo todo, si quieres.
> 
> Solo te digo lo evidente, no tienen ni puta idea y van cuadrando las cosas segun les da, por que nadie puede viajar al pasado 540 millones de años.
> 
> ...



Mejor es que te creas la teoría esa de los alienígenas ancestrales de Erich Von Daniken y a su vocero Giorgio Tsoukalos. Ellos han investigado mucho y tal...


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Por eso nadie es capaz de repetirla, ni con gruas



No se repite porque no tiene utilidad práctica ninguna.


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Por quién cambiamos entonces al faraón, por un mutante atlante?



Por un alien ancestral de esos...


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Repito, ni Dios sabe hacer una réplica ni la mitad de grande. Ni con grúas.
> Necesitarían usar cimientos y soportes modernos.
> A pelo piedra sobre piedra, NO SABEN REPLICAR LAS NI CON GRÚAS


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Esta es la teoría que goza de más aceptación, y es consecuente con la existencia de moais que se cayeron y dejaron allí por las rutas por los que los movían.



No puede ser. Tiene que ser algo más parecido a esto:







Un tipo súper fuerte con súper poderes...


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No se trata de OVNIS, se trata de sentido común
> He abierto el hilo, porque no cuadra de ninguna forma que hace 4500 años, con los medios que tenían, las limitaciones arquitectonicas, tecnologicas, logísticas, con la capacidad intelectual y física de esa era, fueran capaces de levantar monstruos arquitectónicos como las pirámides
> Hace 4500 años, la esperanza de vida de los hombres podía ser de 30 años
> Eso sumado a la malnutrición, falta de tratamiento para enfermedades hoy en día leves, y en unas condiciones ambientales de hasta 45 grados o incluso más en el desierto
> ...



Joder, pues estudiad historia antigua, arqueología y egiptología y haced un doctorado con esas explicaciones.


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 May 2022)

La verdad que la versión es una jodida fantasmada, al nivel de los capítulos de Alienígenas ancestrales


----------



## Luis Castaño (7 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No se trata de OVNIS, se trata de sentido común
> He abierto el hilo, porque no cuadra de ninguna forma que hace 4500 años, con los medios que tenían, las limitaciones arquitectonicas, tecnologicas, logísticas, con la capacidad intelectual y física de esa era, fueran capaces de levantar monstruos arquitectónicos como las pirámides
> Hace 4500 años, la esperanza de vida de los hombres podía ser de 30 años
> Eso sumado a la malnutrición, falta de tratamiento para enfermedades hoy en día leves, y en unas condiciones ambientales de hasta 45 grados o incluso más en el desierto
> ...



Buenas tardes.

Con todos mis respetos.

Dice usted que ha abierto el hilo porque no cuadra de ninguna forma con los medios de hace 4500 años.

Vamos al inicio del hilo. Dice usted:

“En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos

Esta fue mi conclusión

Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información”.

Y luego se extiende en el famoso cálculo de un bloque cada 2 minutos, concluyendo que:

“Los economistas, o en este caso los historiadores, generan un modelo y la realidad se tiene que adaptar a él, por las buenas o por las malas. Y si la realidad no se adapta, es que la realidad es falsa”.

Resulta que en el hilo se (le) ha aportado más información y se (le) ha señalado en varias ocasiones que ese cálculo no es correcto.

Por ejemplo, aquí:

¿Los extraterrestres construyeron la gran pirámide? - MISTERIO RESUELTO

Inicio de cita

"Entonces es cierto que se necesita colocar un bloque de piedra en la pirámide para colocar los más de dos millones que tiene la pirámide y poder terminarla en 20 años.

Lo que no te dicen esas personas que afirman lo de “dos minutos” es que las cuentas son verdaderas:

SI UNA SOLA PERSONA O UN SOLO GRUPO ESTUVIERA HACIENDO EL TRABAJO PONIENDO UN BLOQUE SEGUIDO DE OTRO.

Pero esos bloques de piedra eran colocados por 10,000 trabajadores trabajando al unísono y no por una sola persona".

Fin de la cita.

Así que cuando el forero "octopodiforme" (le) dice:

“Veo que la gente o bien pasa de leer la discusión o bien opina sin molestarse en tener la mínima información sobre la Gran Pirámide y para repetir lo primero que recuerdan de algún libro de OVNIS. Por mi parte doy por terminada la conversación”.

pues parece que tiene mucha razón.

Porque abrir un hilo sobre este tema pidiendo críticas constructivas y más información para luego no leerla (o para leerla y cuando tumba su planteamiento preconcebido no querer bajarse del burro) es hacer perder tiempo y energía inútilmente a quienes la ofrecen.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No se repite porque no tiene utilidad práctica ninguna.



Hombre, eso de que no tiene utilidad practica alguna, se lo dices al gobierno egipcio lo que generan en turismo, y a los miles de egipcios que viven del negocio que generan, igual no da para un presupuesto completo, pero pasta gansa dan.



elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050775



Yo lo han dicho antes, eso no es una piramide, es un hotel con forma de tal, dentro de 100 años, habra llegado el fin de su vida util y la demoleran, un parpadeo para la gran piramide.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Parece mentira que nadie lo haya dicho ya...


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Hombre, eso de que no tiene utilidad practica alguna, se lo dices al gobierno egipcio lo que generan en turismo, y a los miles de egipcios que viven del negocio que generan, igual no da para un presupuesto completo, pero pasta gansa dan.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo lo han dicho antes, eso no es una piramide, es un hotel con forma de tal, dentro de 100 años, habra llegado el fin de su vida util y la demoleran, un parpadeo para la gran piramide.



También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.



Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.





Luego ya si eso te quedas a sentar catedra e insultar al que no piensa como tu.
Eres un puto troll, un florero toxico, solo insultas molestas y no aportas una mierda.
Tu proporcion mensajes/reputacion te retrata claramente.




Gouel dijo:


> También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
> Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?




Ni me molesto en contestarte, solo has entrado a provocar, sucknormal.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (7 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Pero esos bloques de piedra eran colocados por 10,000 trabajadores trabajando al unísono y no por una sola persona".



Según las mismas fuentes, hablan de 4000 en la pirámide de Keops, no 10000


Luis Castaño dijo:


> Porque abrir un hilo sobre este tema pidiendo críticas constructivas y más información para luego no leerla (o para leerla y cuando tumba su planteamiento preconcebido no querer bajarse del burro) es hacer perder tiempo y energía inútilmente a quienes la ofrecen.



Acepto información, críticas y aportes, pero no quiera usted que yo cambie mi criterio sobre mi pensamiento de lo extraño de todo el caso, eso sería absolutista
Como te doy datos y razones, debes someterse a mi voluntad
Esto es un hilo abierto a dejate, y a información, no se trata de convencer a nadie de nada, sino de compartir pareceres


----------



## wopa (7 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Con todos mis respetos.
> 
> ...



Si eres tan amable yo te pediría que expliques como pones a trabajar a 10.000 hombres en la superficie de cuatro campos de futbol a 130 metros de altura. 

¿Acaso quieres decir que si trabajaran 20.000 hombres la harían el doble de grande? ¿Y si trabajan 100k hacen la pirámide en un par de años? Eso no es así, ni mucho menos.


----------



## tactics (7 May 2022)

Yo prefiero mantener la mente abierta y no cerrarme frontalmente diciendo constantemente que ponía El Barto en la pirámide y ya con eso se indica quién la hizo, la prueba del carbono no es tan fiable como se vende en csis y similares.

Se hicieron porque se pudieron hacer, a saber cuándo y por quién.

Los egipcios actuales ni de coña.


----------



## Luis Castaño (7 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Según las mismas fuentes, hablan de 4000 en la pirámide de Keops, no 10000
> 
> Acepto información, críticas y aportes, pero no quiera usted que yo cambie mi criterio sobre mi pensamiento de lo extraño de todo el caso, eso sería absolutista
> Como te doy datos y razones, debes someterse a mi voluntad
> Esto es un hilo abierto a dejate, y a información, no se trata de convencer a nadie de nada, sino de compartir pareceres





TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Según las mismas fuentes, hablan de 4000 en la pirámide de Keops, no 10000
> 
> Acepto información, críticas y aportes, pero no quiera usted que yo cambie mi criterio sobre mi pensamiento de lo extraño de todo el caso, eso sería absolutista
> Como te doy datos y razones, debes someterse a mi voluntad
> Esto es un hilo abierto a dejate, y a información, no se trata de convencer a nadie de nada, sino de compartir pareceres



1/ Estaría bien saber qué fuentes maneja usted. Porque desde luego el cálculo ese de un bloque cada 2 minutos no lo dice ningún especialista serio. Ese cálculo falso es el que muchos alternativos vende-humos dicen que dicen los especialistas serios para vender la moto de que es imposible y que tuvieron que ser aliens (o cualquier otra propuesta sin ninguna base). El problema es que mucha gente se lo traga a pies juntillas y luego ni lo admiten ni rectifican.

2/ Para empezar la información, críticas y aportes los podría buscar usted mismo. Así que ya que otra gente le pone todo eso al alcance de la mano sin que usted tenga que hacer el más mínimo esfuerzo lo mínimo es que primero lea toda esa información con detalle y la medite.

Por último, para que haya un debate digno de tal nombre los participantes deben estar dispuestos a admitir que se han equivocado cuando les ponen las pruebas de ello por delante y aquí desde luego no parece ser el caso porque ya se le han puesto por delante las pruebas de que ese cálculo es falso y usted sigue erre que erre sin admitirlo. Pues nada, que le aproveche.


----------



## Luis Castaño (7 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Si eres tan amable yo te pediría que expliques como pones a trabajar a 10.000 hombres en la superficie de cuatro campos de futbol a 130 metros de altura.
> 
> ¿Acaso quieres decir que si trabajaran 20.000 hombres la harían el doble de grande? ¿Y si trabajan 100k hacen la pirámide en un par de años? Eso no es así, ni mucho menos.



Pues yo, si eres tan amable, antes de seguir te pediría primero que aceptases que ese cálculo de un bloque cada 2 minutos es falso, como ya se ha demostrado. Porque si estoy ante alguien que no es capaz de admitir y reconocer que se ha equivocado y se ha tragado un cálculo falso (algo que nos puede pasar y nos pasa a a menudo a todos) no merece la pena gastar tiempo y energía en debatir.

Y no, yo no he dicho ni mucho menos que si trabajaran 20.000 hombres la harían el doble de grande o que si trabajan 100k hacen la pirámide en un par de años. Lo que he dicho es que el cálculo de un bloque cada 2 minutos es falso porque trabajaban muchos equipos coordinados. 

Para debatir seriamente también es importante no atribuir al otro cosas que no ha dicho (y también no falsear lo que ha dicho). Gracias.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, si es el.loco que se dedicó a acosarme por todo el foro.
Veo que sigues siendo el mismo idiota subnormal.
Felicidades.


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, *en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta*, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y *llegue a la conclusión,* de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> *Acepto críticas constructivas,* y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Deja las drogas. La lucidez no va de la mano con la paranoia. Son estados de conciencia excluyentes entre sí. En ese estado mental cualquier conclusión a la que pudieras haber llegado es falsa.

Pues eso. ¿No aceptabas críticas constructivas?


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Coño, si es el.loco que se dedicó a acosarme por todo el foro.
> Veo que sigues siendo el mismo idiota subnormal.
> Felicidades.




Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.



Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.





Luego ya si eso te quedas a sentar catedra e insultar al que no piensa como tu.
Eres un puto troll, un florero toxico, solo insultas molestas y no aportas una mierda.
Tu proporcion mensajes/reputacion te retrata claramente.




Gouel dijo:


> También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
> Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?




Ni me molesto en contestarte, solo has entrado a provocar, sucknormal.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia tío, vuelves al corta pega. A ver, vienes y dices una tontería, otra vez.
Deberías estar acostumbrado a que la gente se ría de ti.
Te mandaría al ignore, pero no me quiero perder el próximo argumento de niño de cinco años con el que quieras deleitarnos. Siempre viene bien reírse un rato.


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Hostia tío, vuelves al corta pega. A ver, vienes y dices una tontería, otra vez.
> Deberías estar acostumbrado a que la gente se ría de ti.
> Te mandaría al ignore, pero no me quiero perder el próximo argumento de niño de cinco años con el que quieras deleitarnos. Siempre viene bien reírse un rato.



Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.



Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.





Luego ya si eso te quedas a sentar catedra e insultar al que no piensa como tu.
Eres un puto troll, un florero toxico, solo insultas molestas y no aportas una mierda.
Tu proporcion mensajes/reputacion te retrata claramente.




Gouel dijo:


> También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
> Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?




Ni me molesto en contestarte, solo has entrado a provocar, NO MERECES MAS QUE CORTA Y PEGA sucknormal.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que si hombre que si.
Espero ansioso tu próxima idea genial. Tal vez vender manteca asada? Turismo de diarrea?
Bueno, no te contesto más hasta que no tengas otra gran aportación.
Gracias!


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Que si hombre que si.
> Espero ansioso tu próxima idea genial. Tal vez vender manteca asada? Turismo de diarrea?
> Bueno, no te contesto más hasta que no tengas otra gran aportación.
> Gracias!



Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.



Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.





Luego ya si eso te quedas a sentar catedra e insultar al que no piensa como tu.
Eres un puto troll, un florero toxico, solo insultas molestas y no aportas una mierda.
Tu proporcion mensajes/reputacion te retrata claramente.




Gouel dijo:


> También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
> Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?




Ni me molesto en contestarte, solo has entrado a provocar, sucknormal.


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Con todos mis respetos.
> 
> ...



Hola, he leido su enlace y en el reconocen que una piedra cada 2 minutos es correcto, usted mismo lo acepta, en eso creo que estamos todos de acuerdo.

El asunto es que usted y los partidarios de la teoria oficial indican que hubieron varios grupos trabajando simultaneamente, por ejemplo si hubiera 4 grupos el tiempo entre piedra y piedra seria de 8 minutos, si hubieran 40 grupos trabajando a la vez, el tiempo entre piedra y piedra serian de 80 minutos, lo cual seria algo mas logico y razonable para todos.

Su argumento es ese que habia muchos equipos trabajando simultaneamente totalizando mas de 10.000 trabajadores.

El problema que yo veo es que la zona de trabajo, es muy reducida, ya lo han comentado, unos 4 campos de futbol, no se, yo no veo 100 equipos de 100 trabajadores subiendo y colocando piedras a la vez en ese espacio tan reducido.

En 1927 la Ford construia un Ford T cada 24 segundos, es el milagro de la produccion en cadena, pero eso lo hacian en mas de 90 fabricas, en un espacio de produccion ilimitado.


----------



## Luis Castaño (7 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Hola, he leido su enlace y en el reconocen que una piedra cada 2 minutos es correcto, usted mismo lo acepta, en eso creo que estamos todos de acuerdo.
> 
> El asunto es que usted y los partidarios de la teoria oficial indican que hubiero varios grupos trabajando simultaneamente, por ejemplo si hubiera 4 grupos el tiempo entre piedra y piedra seria de 8 minutos, si hubieran 40 grupos trabajando a la vez, el tiempo entre piedra y piedra serian de 80 minutos, lo cual seria algo mas logico y razonable para todos.
> 
> ...



¿Perdón?

En el enlace se dice claramente que ese cálculo sólo es correcto si se pone una piedra detrás de otra. Y también se dice muy claramente que trabajaron muchos equipos coordinados. De modo que, obviamente, no se pusieron las piedras de una en una.

En el enlace se pone también como ejemplo la construcción actual. En ella las cuadrillas de obreros no ponen los ladrillos primero uno, luego otro y luego hasta terminar. Trabajan varios equipos a la vez.

Inicio de la cita:

" Pero también es cierto que una construcción no sigue la primera piedra colocada, sino que avanza por todos los modos posibles.

Si se hace una casa o edificio actualmente, no se empieza desde una esquina haciendo un cuarto, luego el otro cuarto, luego un baño, luego etc. etc.

Se empieza haciendo el perímetro y después las divisiones en el interior, estando involucrados muchos trabajadores organizados en diferentes cuadrillas avanzando al mismo tiempo en la construcción desde los cimientos hasta completar la obra".

Fin de la cita.

En fin, sentido común. Algo que existe hoy en día y que los antiguos egipcios también tenían.

En cuanto a su propuesta (yo no veo 100 equipos de 100 trabajadores subiendo y colocando piedras a la vez en ese espacio tan reducido) el problema es que ese planteamiento es suyo.

Aquí lo que se ha refutado es el cálculo con el que el OP abría el hilo.

La organización de los grupos en las distintas etapas / niveles de construcción es un tema distinto y para hablar de él habrá que buscar información (y no, como se está haciendo, dar por sentado que se organizaron de una forma X que es imposible).

PD: Un segundo, que amplío el comentario.

Ok, sigo.

"wopa" por ejemplo dice:

"Si eres tan amable yo te pediría que expliques como pones a trabajar a 10.000 hombres en la superficie de cuatro campos de futbol a 130 metros de altura".

Y partiendo de esa base todo se ve imposible. Pero es que la pregunta no es:

"¿cómo pones a trabajar a 10.000 hombres en la superficie de cuatro campos de futbol a 130 metros de altura?".

Porque esa pregunta ya está dando por sentado que a 130 metros de altura trabajaron 10.000 hombres y quizá no fue así.

La pregunta es:

"¿Cómo se organizaron los grupos en las distintas etapas / niveles de construcción?"

Esa pregunta es una pregunta abierta que no da nada por sentado. Y a partir de ahí ya es cuestión de buscar cómo responderla.

En fin, como decía ya hace tiempo en mi primer comentario en este hilo:

RESUMIENDO:

¿A día de hoy lo sabemos absolutamente todo sobre cómo se construyó la Gran Pirámide? No.

¿Sabemos lo suficiente como para poder afirmar que la construyeron los antiguos egipcios? Sí.


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> ¿Perdón?
> 
> En el enlace se dice claramente que ese cálculo sólo es correcto si se pone una piedra detrás de otra. Y también se dice muy claramente que trabajaron muchos equipos coordinados. De modo que, obviamente, no se pusieron las piedras de una en una.
> 
> ...




Sacado de su enlace:

_Ahora vamos a hacer las cuentas poniendo un bloque de piedra por cada dos minutos._
_En un ritmo de colocación de un bloque cada 2 minutos entre 60 minutos para saber cuantos bloques se colocan en una hora:
2 / 60 = 30 bloques por hora
Pongamos que trabajaban 10 horas diarias.
30 bloques por 10 horas:
30 * 10 = 300 bloques diarios.
300 bloques por 30 días del mes:
300 * 30 = 9000 bloques.
9,000 bloques por 12 meses del año:
9,000 * 12 = 108,000 bloques.
108,000 bloques por 20 años de construcción:
108,000 * 20 = 2,160.000 bloques.
Entonces es cierto que se necesita colocar un bloque de piedra en la pirámide para colocar los más de dos millones que tiene la pirámide y poder terminarla en 20 años.


Lo que no te dicen esas personas que afirman lo de “*dos minutos*” es que las cuentas son verdaderas:

_
_SI UNA SOLA PERSONA O UN SOLO GRUPO ESTUVIERA HACIENDO EL TRABAJO PONIENDO UN BLOQUE SEGUIDO DE OTRO.




_
Creo que estamos de acuerdo con esta premisa, lo de los 2 minutos por piedra es cierto solo si un solo grupo esta realizando el trabajo en la piramide.

Debatamos entonces cuantos equipos de construccion operaban a la vez en la Piramide.


----------



## Luis Castaño (7 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Sacado de su enlace:
> 
> _Ahora vamos a hacer las cuentas poniendo un bloque de piedra por cada dos minutos._
> _En un ritmo de colocación de un bloque cada 2 minutos entre 60 minutos para saber cuantos bloques se colocan en una hora:
> ...



Ok. Estamos de acuerdo entonces en que el cálculo es falso / engañoso porque trabajaron varios equipos. Menos mal.

No voy a debatir sobre cuántos equipos operaban a la vez porque para debatir con algo de base sobre ese tema (y cualquier otro que no conozca bien) suelo primero dedicar tiempo a buscar información seria sobre el mismo (para no hablar por hablar) y eso requiere tiempo y energía.

Lamentablemente no me sobra ni tiempo ni energía y tengo que dedicarlos a otros temas que para mí son prioritarios.

Pero eso sí, como ya dije en mi primer comentario le invito a que si le interesa este tema busque información seria sobre él:

"Pero para informarse sobre todo esto hay que recurrir a fuentes que ofrezcan esa información, claro. En ese sentido le recomiendo que cuando esté usted interesado en un tema (ya sea este u otros) procure buscar información seria y fiable, que hay mucha y gracias a Google está disponible con facilidad: webs de Historia y Arqueología, Museos, Universidades, etc.".

Un saludo.


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Ok. Estamos de acuerdo entonces en que el cálculo es falso / engañoso porque trabajaron varios equipos. Menos mal.
> 
> No voy a debatir sobre cuántos equipos operaban a la vez porque para debatir con algo de base sobre ese tema (y cualquier otro que no conozca bien) suelo primero dedicar tiempo a buscar información seria sobre el mismo (para no hablar por hablar) y eso requiere tiempo y energía.
> 
> ...



"La piedra cada 2 minutos" es evidentemente un calculo del cual partir, es como E=MC2 es una ecuacion a partir de la cual puedes hacer calculos, yo no tengo ni idea de cuantos grupos de trabajo, pudieron operar a la vez en un espacio de 4 campos de futbol, pero no por ello voy a evitar preguntarmelo, y hacer una estimacion, y si me equivoco lo reconozco y listo, pero a mi al menos, la logica y el sentido comun me dicen que 10.000 tipos moviendo rocas y ajustandolas unas con otras sin margen de error, en un espacio tan reducido no es posible.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> "La piedra cada 2 minutos" es evidentemente un calculo del cual partir, es como E=MC2 es una ecuacion a partir de la cual puedes hacer calculos, yo no tengo ni idea de cuantos grupos de trabajo, pudieron operar a la vez en un espacio de 4 campos de futbol, pero no por ello voy a evitar preguntarmelo, y hacer una estimacion, y si me equivoco lo reconozco y listo, pero a mi al menos, la logica y el sentido comun me dicen que 10.000 tipos moviendo rocas y ajustandolas unas con otras sin margen de error, en un espacio tan reducido no es posible.


----------



## Sure Not (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


>




Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.



Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.





Luego ya si eso te quedas a sentar catedra e insultar al que no piensa como tu.
Eres un puto troll, un florero toxico, solo insultas molestas y no aportas una mierda.
Tu proporcion mensajes/reputacion te retrata claramente.




Gouel dijo:


> También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
> Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?




Ni me molesto en contestarte, solo has entrado a provocar, sucknormal.


----------



## PEPEYE (7 May 2022)

Tengo montones de dudas por resolver
La primera. Se supone que la supuesta constuccion de la piramide ha tenido que tener un plan de construccion muy detallado , no olvidemos que el sarcofago se instalo durante la construccion porque era la unica manera de introducirlo en la camara, Sin embargo tenemos la camara inferior que parece a medio realizar, como si hubieran cambiado de opinion
Se han encontrado varias tumbas de los trabajadores fallecidos, no he encontrado el numero, solo el calificativo de varias, por lo cual deduzco que no son muchas, Varios miles de trabadores mas todas las personas encargadas de alimentar a los obreros y demas, 20-25 años de construccion, Entiendo que los accidentes laborales no serian raros y ¿solo se han encontrado varias tumbas?
Con las rusticas herramientas de construccion que conocian ¿como hiceron para construir las galerias en el interior de la piramide?
Como no la gran piramide fue saqueada pero nunca he entendido porque se llevaron la tapa del sarcofago. Debio ser muy dificil
Respecto a la polemica de la datacion dela esfinge tampoco se ponen de acuerdo


----------



## Luis Castaño (7 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> "La piedra cada 2 minutos" es evidentemente un calculo del cual partir, es como E=MC2 es una ecuacion a partir de la cual puedes hacer calculos,



Vamos a ver.

1/ La piedra cada 2 minutos es un cálculo del que partir engañoso y eso es lo que llevo señalando desde hace muchos comentarios.

A mí me parece muy bien que usted quiera obtener respuestas a sus preguntas.

De hecho así es como funciona el método científico. Se hacen preguntas sobre la realidad y se buscan las respuestas correctas.

Así que deje de defender un cálculo engañoso que lo único que hace es despistar a mucha gente de las respuestas correctas, hombre.

2/ En cuanto a su siguiente frase

"yo no tengo ni idea de cuantos grupos de trabajo, pudieron operar a la vez en un espacio de 4 campos de futbol, pero no por ello voy a evitar preguntarmelo, y hacer una estimacion",

pues me parece fenomenal. ¿Acaso le he dicho yo en algún momento que no se haga preguntas o que no busque respuestas?

3/ Luego dice usted:

"y si me equivoco lo reconozco y listo",

Pues fenomenal de nuevo. Me alegro mucho por usted porque es una buena dinámica.

Otros participantes en el hilo no parecen estar por hacer esa labor.

4/ Y luego termina diciendo:

"pero a mi al menos, la logica y el sentido comun me dicen que 10.000 tipos moviendo rocas y ajustandolas unas con otras sin margen de error, en un espacio tan reducido no es posible."

A ver, ¿no se da cuenta usted que es usted mismo el que lo hace imposible por la forma en que lo plantea?

Si yo me pregunto: "¿cómo pueden trabajar 10.000 tipos a la vez en 2 metros cuadrados?" la respuesta correcta es, probablemente, que es imposible.

Pero en Ciencia para obtener respuestas correctas muy a menudo hay que hacer preguntas adecuadas.

Pregúntese mejor "¿Cómo estaban organizados los equipos de trabajo?" y busque información sobre eso y explore a partir de ahí.

Porque igual resulta (por decir algo) que a 130 metros sólo trabajaba un equipo de 10 personas y sí cabían todos sin problema.

Busque información seria antes de empezar a suponer cosas porque sí.

Porque imaginar desde la falta de datos no suele funcionar bien.

PD: Creo que algo he hecho mal porque no ha salido citado su comentario completo pero no sé cómo arreglarlo.


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no te calientes tontorrón. Si eres súper divertido, ya lo sé. No debería reírme de incapacitados mentales, me siento un poco culpable, pero es que tus tonterías dignas de un niño de cinco años con medio cerebro tienen su punto.


----------



## Sure Not (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero no te calientes tontorrón. Si eres súper divertido, ya lo sé. No debería reírme de incapacitados mentales, me siento un poco culpable, pero es que tus tonterías dignas de un niño de cinco años con medio cerebro tienen su punto.




Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.



Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.





Luego ya si eso te quedas a sentar catedra e insultar al que no piensa como tu.
Eres un puto troll, un florero toxico, solo insultas molestas y no aportas una mierda.
Tu proporcion mensajes/reputacion te retrata claramente.




Gouel dijo:


> También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
> Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?




Ni me molesto en contestarte, solo has entrado a provocar, sucknormal.


----------



## Sure Not (8 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Pero en Ciencia para obtener respuestas correctas muy a menudo hay que hacer preguntas adecuadas.
> 
> Pregúntese mejor "¿Cómo estaban organizados los equipos de trabajo?" y busque información sobre eso y explore a partir de ahí.
> 
> ...



El problema de buscar informacion, es que te puede salir de todo, en el enlace que usted puso, hay por ejemplo esta imagen, la ponen por que se ve chula y listo.







Yo ahi cuento 14 tipos tirando cuesta arriba con un trineo de madera de un piedro que por su tamaño calculo minimo 2.000 kilos, pues tras cojer una calculadora me sale que la fuerza de arrastre ejercida por cada currito es de 142 kilos y ahi es donde me entra la risa, un tipo fornido, es capaz de cargar/arrastrar su propio peso, pero no el doble, y encima cuesta arriba, ademas van detras otros 2 tipos vertiendo agua de unas tinajas, imagino que para reducir la friccion del trineo, y esto para hacer un recorrido de al menos 2 vueltas a la piramide, que hacen cuando se les agotan las tinajas, paran todo y van a por mas?

Los expertos oficiales, ponen estas imagenes en sus Blogs y se quedan tan anchos.


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> El problema de buscar informacion, es que te puede salir de todo, en el enlace que usted puso, hay por ejemplo esta imagen, la ponen por que se ve chula y listo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/ Pero, vamos a ver. ¿Usted lee con detalle mis comentarios o no?

Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que sea fácil encontrar información fiable.

De hecho he puesto ya en varias ocasiones este comentario:

"Pero para informarse sobre todo esto hay que recurrir a fuentes que ofrezcan esa información, claro. En ese sentido le recomiendo que cuando esté usted interesado en un tema (ya sea este u otros) procure buscar información seria y fiable, que hay mucha y gracias a Google está disponible con facilidad: webs de Historia y Arqueología, Museos, Universidades, etc".

O por decirlo de otro modo (y a ver si de paso esta observación sirve para cambiar la idea que parece que tiene mucha gente de la Ciencia):

¿Se cree usted que es sencillo hacer preguntas y encontrar las respuestas correctas?

¿Se cree usted que es fácil encontrar información fiable y se hace en 2 segundos a base de ocurrencias?

Pues por si lo creía usted ya le digo yo que no. Por eso la Ciencia es un trabajo y requiere tiempo y energía.

En mi caso, sin ir más lejos, llevo intentando responder (bien) a la pregunta "¿Cómo se medía antes de la creación del Sistema Métrico Decimal?" desde hace 10 años y aún no he terminado de investigar el tema. 

Se lo comento por si sirve para que se haga usted una idea.

2/ Los expertos suelen publicar artículos especializados, ponencias, monografías, libros, presentaciones en Congresos.

Los blogs (y otros medios) serán (como mucho) medios de divulgación científica, algo que no es exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ Pero, vamos a ver. ¿Usted lee con detalle mis comentarios o no?
> 
> Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que sea fácil encontrar información fiable.
> 
> ...



A ver, estás intentando mantener una conversación normal con alguien que tiene el conocimiento necesario para respirar y no cagarse encima.
No vas a ir mucho más lejos, ya te digo.


----------



## Sure Not (8 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ Pero, vamos a ver. ¿Usted lee con detalle mis comentarios o no?
> 
> Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que sea fácil buscar información fiable.
> 
> ...



Ya, y es admirable que se tome usted esas cosas con tanta correccion cientifica, pero yo esto lo hago por que tengo curiosidad por el tema, no voy a leer libros ni ha hacer un estudio de 10 años sobre el tema, solo desarrollo ideas, por ejemplo la imagen que comente antes.







Yo en algun momento de mi vida fui delegado de prevencion de riesgos laborales de una gran empresa estatal. legalmente cualquier trabajador en buen estado fisico sin ninguna minusvalia debe limitar el peso que manipula a 25 kilos (las mujeres menos, bueno, igual ahora con el tema de la igualdad ha cambiado) eso hace que me pregunte, el peso de arrastre correcto para un currito de subir piedras deberia ser de 25 kilos, eso suponiendo que quieras que te dure al menos 10 años, por tanto para subir esa piedra, no pueden ser 14 tipos, segun la calculadora deberian ser al menos 80 por piedra.

Y otra cosa (esto es defecto profesional) en esa imagen solo veo un accidente grave seguro en un espacio relativamente corto de tiempo, no hay freno de emergencia, que pasa si se rompe una de las sogas o tropieza uno de los curritos y tira a la mitad, solo veo un piedro de 2.000 kilos cuesta abajo y sin control, arrastrando todo los que pille por delante incluyendo otro "equipo" con su correspondiente piedra.


----------



## Sure Not (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> A ver, estás intentando mantener una conversación normal con alguien que tiene el conocimiento necesario para respirar y no cagarse encima.
> No vas a ir mucho más lejos, ya te digo.




Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.



Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.





Luego ya si eso te quedas a sentar catedra e insultar al que no piensa como tu.
Eres un puto troll, un florero toxico, solo insultas molestas y no aportas una mierda.
Tu proporcion mensajes/reputacion te retrata claramente.




Gouel dijo:


> También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
> Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?




Ni me molesto en contestarte, solo has entrado a provocar, sucknormal.


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Ya, y es admirable que se tome usted esas cosas con tanta correccion cientifica, pero yo esto lo hago por que tengo curiosidad por el tema, no voy a leer libros ni ha hacer un estudio de 10 años sobre el tema, solo desarrollo ideas, por ejemplo la imagen que comente antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa imagen es seguramente una imagen ilustrativa y poco más. 

Vamos, que no se trata de un estudio de la fuerza que cada trabajador podría manejar ni nada parecido. Supongo.

(Para eso tendrá que buscar trabajos serios sobre el tema que imagino que los habrá. Tampoco se lo puedo decir seguro).

Así que ponerse a hacer cuentas con una calculadora basándose en una imagen ilustrativa es como mucho un entretenimiento pero nada más.

En fin, lo dejo aquí. Buenas noches.


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Ya, y es admirable que se tome usted esas cosas con tanta correccion cientifica, pero yo esto lo hago por que tengo curiosidad por el tema, no voy a leer libros ni ha hacer un estudio de 10 años sobre el tema, solo desarrollo ideas, por ejemplo la imagen que comente antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver tontorrón, ya te han dicho que es solo una imagen, una imagen random a efectos de ilustración, punto.
No decepcionas con tu forma de hacer el ridículo.
Venga.


----------



## Sure Not (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> A ver tontorrón, ya te han dicho que es solo una imagen, una imagen random a efectos de ilustración, punto.
> No decepcionas con tu forma de hacer el ridículo.
> Venga.



Ya esta aqui el Gran Maestre Chupapollas, tu primera aportacion al hilo, es entrar en la pagina 22 e insultar a todo el mundo.



Gouel dijo:


> Valiente panda de magufos descerebrados.
> Me cago en vuestra sombra hijos de puta.





Luego ya si eso te quedas a sentar catedra e insultar al que no piensa como tu.
Eres un puto troll, un florero toxico, solo insultas molestas y no aportas una mierda.
Tu proporcion mensajes/reputacion te retrata claramente.




Gouel dijo:


> También la mona lisa genera millones en turismo.
> Me dices que si expongo una copia perfecta, van a venir de todo el mundo a admirarla?




Ni me molesto en contestarte, solo has entrado a provocar, sucknormal.


----------



## imutes (8 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Si me dijeras que es determinismo no te lo podría negar y podríamos discutirlo. Pero animismo no es....
> 
> Anda qué...



Un "gen egoista" es un gen racionalmente interesado en sí mismo = animismo.

Un gen fuera de un organismo no es más que una cadena de proteínas absolutamente inerte. Nadie minimamente formado considera "el gen egoista" un texto de valor en ningún campo de la ciencia. No es más que un bestseller para niñatos desencantados por el catecismo (hay mucho opciones mejores para gente más madura intelectualmente)

Dawkins no ha aportado nada de valor a la biología, lo suyo es la (a)teología y la pseudociencia.


----------



## snoopi (8 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Mejor es que te creas la teoría esa de los alienígenas ancestrales de Erich Von Daniken y a su vocero Giorgio Tsoukalos. Ellos han investigado mucho y tal...



Tampoco me la creo, pero es más creíble q la versión oficial


----------



## imutes (8 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Lo que no te dicen esas personas que afirman lo de “dos minutos” es que las cuentas son verdaderas:
> 
> SI UNA SOLA PERSONA O UN SOLO GRUPO ESTUVIERA HACIENDO EL TRABAJO PONIENDO UN BLOQUE SEGUIDO DE OTRO.



No, esa cuenta sale de dividir el nº de bloques entre el tiempo de construcción de la pirámide. Es una media y no nos dice nada de cuantos grupos estaban trabajando en la extracción de las piedras, diseño de cada una de los bloques, tallado, transporte y colocación en el sitio exacto. ¡Por supuesto que deberían ser varios equipos! Nadie afirma que lo hiciera una sola persona o un solo grupo ni afecta a la media de bloques colocados por tiempo

Supongamos son 1000 grupos los implicados en el trabajo (o 5000). Da igual, la media es la misma. La cuestión es que se lo ingeniaron para colocar bloques (y construir galerias, cámaras, pasadizos, orientarlos etc) a un ritmo aproximado de 2 bloques por minuto. Si supieramos cuantos grupos estaban implicados podríamos calcular cuanto tardaba de media cada grupo en extraer, diseñar, tallar, transportar y encajar un bloque en el sitio exacto pero no lo sabemos así que eso no aporta nada.

.


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, esa cuenta sale de dividir el nº de bloques entre el tiempo de construcción de la pirámide. Es una media y no nos dice nada de cuantos grupos estaban trabajando en la extracción de las piedras, diseño de cada una de los bloques, tallado, transporte y colocación en el sitio exacto. ¡Por supuesto que deberían ser varios equipos! Nadie afirma que lo hiciera una sola persona o un solo grupo ni afecta a la media de bloques colocados por tiempo
> 
> Supongamos son 1000 grupos los implicados en el trabajo (o 5000). Da igual, la media es la misma. La cuestión es que se lo ingeniaron para colocar bloques (y construir galerias, cámaras, pasadizos, orientarlos etc) a un ritmo aproximado de 2 bloques por minuto. Si supieramos cuantos grupos estaban implicados podríamos calcular cuanto tardaba de media cada grupo en extraer, diseñar, tallar, transportar y encajar un bloque en el sitio exacto pero no lo sabemos así que eso no aporta nada.
> 
> .



¡Qué cruz!

¿Qué tal si se lee los enlaces que he subido (que para eso los he subido; y varias veces) antes de quedar como un imbécil?

Gracias.

PD: Esta vez he hecho copia y pega y lo he puesto en negrita, cursiva y subrayado. A ver si así lee usted y se entera.

Fuente:









¿Los extraterrestres construyeron la gran pirámide? - MISTERIO RESUELTO


Debido a la complejidad en la construcción los Egipcios no pudieron ser capaces de levantar la pirámide o tal vez si fueron capaces, te invito a saber.



misterioresuelto.com





Inicio de la cita:

Siempre escuchamos que si hacemos un calculo de la velocidad necesaria para la construcción de la gran pirámide se necesitaría trabajar sin descansar durante todos los días y se tendría que colocar una piedra cada 2 minutos para terminar de colocar 2,300.000 bloques en la pirámide en un periodo de 20 años.







Escuchamos cifras y algunas veces damos por descontado que la persona que nos dice que se debe colocar un bloque de piedra cada dos minutos ya realizó la operación matemática y se nos ofrece la cifra como única solución.

Esta vez no vamos a confiar y realizaremos la operación matemática.

Ahora vamos a hacer las cuentas poniendo un bloque de piedra por cada dos minutos.

En un ritmo de colocación de un bloque cada 2 minutos entre 60 minutos para saber cuantos bloques se colocan en una hora:

2 / 60 = 30 bloques por hora

Pongamos que trabajaban 10 horas diarias.

30 bloques por 10 horas:

30 * 10 = 300 bloques diarios.

300 bloques por 30 días del mes:

300 * 30 = 9000 bloques.

9,000 bloques por 12 meses del año:

9,000 * 12 = 108,000 bloques.

108,000 bloques por 20 años de construcción:

108,000 * 20 = 2,160.000 bloques.

Entonces es cierto que se necesita colocar un bloque de piedra en la pirámide para colocar los más de dos millones que tiene la pirámide y poder terminarla en 20 años.

*Lo que no te dicen esas personas que afirman lo de “dos minutos” es que las cuentas son verdaderas:*

_*SI UNA SOLA PERSONA O UN SOLO GRUPO ESTUVIERA HACIENDO EL TRABAJO PONIENDO UN BLOQUE SEGUIDO DE OTRO.*_

*Pero esos bloques de piedra eran colocados por 10,000 trabajadores trabajando al unísono y no por una sola persona.*

(...) 

Resultado:

Es cierto que se tenía que colocar un bloque de piedra cada dos minutos para terminar la pirámide en 20 años lo cual lógicamente es imposible que lo realice una sola persona o grupo.

Pero también es cierto que *una construcción no sigue la primera piedra colocada, sino que avanza por todos los modos posibles.*

_*Si se hace una casa o edificio actualmente, no se empieza desde una esquina haciendo un cuarto, luego el otro cuarto, luego un baño, luego etc. etc.*_

*Se empieza haciendo el perímetro y después las divisiones en el interior, estando involucrados muchos trabajadores organizados en diferentes cuadrillas avanzando al mismo tiempo en la construcción desde los cimientos hasta completar la obra.*







Todos hemos visto alguna construcción cerca de nuestra casa, las cuadrillas hacen trabajos diferentes.

Pues lo mismo sucedió en la gran pirámide, obviamente había varios grupos diferenciados de trabajadores con áreas de trabajo delimitadas tanto en la pirámide como en las canteras y cada cantera enviaría sus bloques a determinados lugares.

Fin de la cita.


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, esa cuenta sale de dividir el nº de bloques entre el tiempo de construcción de la pirámide. Es una media y no nos dice nada de cuantos grupos estaban trabajando en la extracción de las piedras, diseño de cada una de los bloques, tallado, transporte y colocación en el sitio exacto. ¡Por supuesto que deberían ser varios equipos! Nadie afirma que lo hiciera una sola persona o un solo grupo ni afecta a la media de bloques colocados por tiempo
> 
> Supongamos son 1000 grupos los implicados en el trabajo (o 5000). Da igual, la media es la misma. La cuestión es que se lo ingeniaron para colocar bloques (y construir galerias, cámaras, pasadizos, orientarlos etc) a un ritmo aproximado de 2 bloques por minuto. Si supieramos cuantos grupos estaban implicados podríamos calcular cuanto tardaba de media cada grupo en extraer, diseñar, tallar, transportar y encajar un bloque en el sitio exacto pero no lo sabemos así que eso no aporta nada.
> 
> .



Página 8: Forero El que te foca monje:

Puedes colocar rocas en paralelo y no tiene porqué ser de manera secuencial.

Página 8: Forero Barbaris:

Tampoco tienes porqué poner las piedras de una en una. Puedes poner varias piedras a la vez.

Página 10: Forero Antipartícula:

Si abordas el problema desde los 4 lados, puedes dividir los números del op entre cuatro.

Página 25: Forero Masateo:

Paso de leer 23 páginas: ¿se le ha dicho ya al OP que no hay porqué poner las piedras secuencialmente sino trabajando en paralelo?

Enlace de mi comentario, con esa reflexión explicada mas extensamente (y subido varias veces):









¿Los extraterrestres construyeron la gran pirámide? - MISTERIO RESUELTO


Debido a la complejidad en la construcción los Egipcios no pudieron ser capaces de levantar la pirámide o tal vez si fueron capaces, te invito a saber.



misterioresuelto.com





Y tras todo esto viene usted en la página 35 con su comentario. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Vantage (8 May 2022)

_Oh solon, Solon, vosotros los Helenos, no sois mas que niños...
No existe una vieja doctrina transmitida entre vosotros por una tradicion antigua, ni ninguna ciencia completa con la edad, y os dire la razon que hay tras estos hechos.

Han habido y habran de nuevo mumerosas destrucciones de la humanidad, derivadas de muchas causas, la mayoria de ellas provocadas por el fuego de la tierra y las inundaciones.

Pase lo que pase en vuestro pais o en el nuestro, o en cualquier otro pais del que estemos informados, cualquier accion que sea noble y grandiosa o destacable en algun modo, ya tuvo lugar, y todo ello fue inscrito hace mucho tiempo en los registros de nuestro templo, mientras que vosotros y otras naciones no mantuvieron registros imperecederos.

Y luego, despues de un periodo de tiempo, la inundacion habitual visita como una peste y deja solo a aquellos de vosotros que carecen de cartas y educacion, y por lo tanto, deben comenzar de nuevo como niños y sin saber nada de lo que sucedio en la antigüedad, ni entre nosotros, ni entre vosotros.

En cuanto a las genealogias suyas que nos ha relatado, no son mejores que cuentos para niños; en primer lugar, solo recuerda un diluvio, mientras que hubo varios. EN segundo lugar, habito en su tierra, que no conoce, la raza mas honrada y noble de hombres que haya vivido, y de la que no sois sino una semilla o remanente. 

Y esto no lo sabias, porque durante muchas generaciones, los supervivientes de esa destruccion, no hicieron registro alguno.

Dicho por un sacerdote de Egipto.
Platon._​


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (8 May 2022)

Imaginar que a partir de mañana, en un lugar remoto del Sáhara, empieza a prosperar una nueva civilización, que no sólo se adapta a su hostil entorno, sino que poco a poco, van creando su propio idioma, crean un método de escritura tan complejo, que solo entienden ellos, basado en dibujos, signos y Letras, descubren nuevos métodos de cálculo, de astronomía
Una nueva civilización, con nuevos dioses a los que veneran, y por los que construyen edificaciones nunca antes vistas, con métodos nunca antes conocidos, y que en la actualidad, nunca antes podríamos haber creído que fuera posible construirlos
Da igual las explicaciones que aquí demos
La civilización egipcia, son el mayor misterio que ha existido en la tierra
La complejidad de los jeroglíficos
La veneración a sus dioses
La celeridad, exactitud, y perduracion de las pirámides, con los medios que tenían, hace que sea normal, plantearse si realmente solo fueron una civilización humana mas


----------



## ginkoblossom (8 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Página 8: Forero El que te foca monje:
> 
> Puedes colocar rocas en paralelo y no tiene porqué ser de manera secuencial.
> 
> ...



Dos minutos por bloque, colocados secuencialmente.

Así, si contamos sólo con un equipo de trabajadores, éste tendrá que cortar, transportar y colocar ese bloque en 2 minutos, cosa que es imposible de ejecutar. 

Si tenemos 40 equipos de trabajadores, tienen 40 veces más tiempo, es decir 80 minutos para realizar la tarea de colocar un bloque; aún así lo veo muy difícil. 

Y digo 40 equipos a razón de 10 equipos por cada lado de la pirámide, ya que hay que dejar un espacio entre equipos para que no se estorben. Cada equipo podría constar de 100 personas, es decir el equivalente a dos autobuses.

Todo ello redondeando cifras, para verlo más claro, a lo que hay que añadir que a medida que se completa la pirámide el trabajo se complica debido a la altura y el menor espacio disponible, y todo ello sin poleas ni rueda.


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Imaginar que a partir de mañana, en un lugar remoto del Sáhara, empieza a prosperar una nueva civilización, que no sólo se adapta a su hostil entorno, sino que poco a poco, van creando su propio idioma, crean un método de escritura tan complejo, que solo entienden ellos, basado en dibujos, signos y Letras, descubren nuevos métodos de cálculo, de astronomía
> Una nueva civilización, con nuevos dioses a los que veneran, y por los que construyen edificaciones nunca antes vistas, con métodos nunca antes conocidos, y que en la actualidad, nunca antes podríamos haber creído que fuera posible construirlos
> Da igual las explicaciones que aquí demos
> La civilización egipcia, son el mayor misterio que ha existido en la tierra
> ...



Por lo visto quiere usted dejar la impresión de que todo es muy mágico, muy misterioso y muy imposible.

Mejor eso que estudiar.

1/ "Un método de escritura tan complejo que sólo entienden ellos"

Pues no.

Desde que Champollion descifró los jeroglíficos lo entiende mucha gente. Todos aquellos que hacen el esfuerzo de estudiarlo y lo aprenden.

2/ "Construyen edificaciones nunca antes vistas y que en la actualidad nunca antes podríamos haber creído que fuera posible construirlos"

Eso será quizá usted.

Hoy en día mucha gente sabe que fue posible construir esas edificaciones. Hay mucha información sobre cómo lo hicieron y de hecho le he puesto alguna pero usted prefiere quedarse con que es todo misterioso e imposible porque ha decidido no cambiar de criterio bajo ningún concepto. Cito:

"Acepto información, críticas y aportes, pero no quiera usted que yo cambie mi criterio sobre mi pensamiento de lo extraño de todo el caso, eso sería absolutista
Como te doy datos y razones, debes someterse a mi voluntad
Esto es un hilo abierto a debate, y a información, no se trata de convencer a nadie de nada, sino de compartir pareceres"

O sea: "Esto es un hilo abierto a debate pero no quiera usted que yo cambie mi criterio". Enhorabuena por la contradicción.

3/ "Da igual las explicaciones que aquí demos".

No, no da igual unas explicaciones que otras. Hay explicaciones correctas y explicaciones falsas.

Lo que sí parece es que a usted le da igual unas explicaciones que otras con tal de no admitir que se ha equivocado y cambiar de parecer.

Está dejando claro que eso de "Equivocarse es de humanos, rectificar es de sabios" no va con usted.

En relación con esto, acabo de acordarme de esta imagen:







Fuente: Hay cosas que no se pueden cuestionar

4/ "La civilización egipcia, son el mayor misterio que ha existido en la tierra"

Lo será para usted. Los especialistas que la estudian la conocen bastante bien.

5/ "La complejidad de los jeroglíficos"

Son complejos pero pueden estudiarse y aprenderse.

6/ "La veneración a sus dioses"

Hay muchos libros sobre este tema. Puede usted buscarlos y leerlos, que no muerden.

Mitología egipcia, de Max Fuller. Gran diccionario de mitología egipcia, de Elisa Castel.

7/ "La celeridad, exactitud, y perduración de las pirámides, con los medios que tenían"

Sobre esto ya se le han puesto enlaces.

8/ "hace que sea normal, plantearse si realmente solo fueron una civilización humana mas"

Es normal si en vez de buscar info seria y estudiarla se ha decidido elegir de antemano que no fueron humanos y no cambiar de parecer.

En fin, lo dejo aquí que es hora de desayunar. Un saludo.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (8 May 2022)

habia mujeres construyendo tambien las piramides ??


----------



## Miomio (8 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Hablas de la facilidad de la construcción, desde una perspectiva actual, pensando en medios y tecnología actuales
> Tienes que remontarte a la edad en que en teoría se levantaron, y los recursos que tenían disponibles para hacerlo



El video del señor carpintero es muy explícito al respecto y con recursos disponibles en el momento. 

Como el dice no sabe si usaron un aparato así o parecido, pero que poder se puede y tampoco es megaultrahiperalta tecnología.


----------



## Derrochaduros (8 May 2022)

Aquí lo dice, un tercio de esos bloques lo compone un promontorio natural , se hizo cerca de una cantera de caliza cercano, las zonas nobles irían de granito de Assuan, lo de las rampas no cuadra con los tiempos, y no había ni ruedas ni grúas , la maquinaria solo pudo haber sido a base de palancas y trineos









102- Misterios de La Gran PIRÁMIDE, Keops, la ESFINGE y Pseusenes I con Nacho Ares - ESPURNA - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de ESPURNA gratis. En el episodio de hoy charlamos con uno de los egiptólogos más importantes de España, con Nacho ARES, sobre La GRAN PIRÁMI... Programa: ESPURNA. Canal: Jordi Llátzer. Tiempo: 54:35 Subido 07/05 a las 10:52:23 86749809




go.ivoox.com


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> El video del señor carpintero es muy explícito al respecto y con recursos disponibles en el momento.
> 
> Como el dice no sabe si usaron un aparato así o parecido, pero que poder se puede y tampoco es megaultrahiperalta tecnología.



El problema es que algunos gañanes piensan (ha, "piensan") que hace miles de años como no tenían ordenadores o aviones, eran idiotas. Lo cierto es que un señor hace más de dos mil años y usando palos encontró la manera de medir el diámetro de la tierra con un margen de error insignificante. Y así nos podemos encontrar cientos de ejemplos de cómo usando herramientas básicas, pero usando mucho el coco se pueden casi igualar hazañas tecnologícas actuales.


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Aquí lo dice, un tercio de esos bloques lo compone un promontorio natural , se hizo cerca de una cantera de caliza cercano, las zonas nobles irían de granito de Assuan, lo de las rampas no cuadra con los tiempos, y no había ni ruedas ni grúas , la maquinaria solo pudo haber sido a base de palancas y trineos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el enlace, que estoy escuchando ahora mismo.

Merece la pena escucharlo todo pero quien esté interesado en la parte del promontorio natural puede ir directamente al minuto 16:13 al 17:10.


----------



## elena francis (8 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Un "gen egoista" es un gen racionalmente interesado en sí mismo = animismo.
> 
> Un gen fuera de un organismo no es más que una cadena de proteínas absolutamente inerte. Nadie minimamente formado considera "el gen egoista" un texto de valor en ningún campo de la ciencia. No es más que un bestseller para niñatos desencantados por el catecismo (hay mucho opciones mejores para gente más madura intelectualmente)
> 
> Dawkins no ha aportado nada de valor a la biología, lo suyo es la (a)teología y la pseudociencia.



Hay que ir más allá de la literalidad de las palabras utilizadas por el autor. Está claro que un gen no es egoísta o altruista, pero según parece las conductas están determinadas, o si lo prefieres usaré el término condicionadas, más de lo que nos creemos, por la genética.

La pseudo ciencia y la teología se la dejamos mejor a autores como el jesuita Teilhard de Chardin, a su punto omega y a todos aquellos autores que nos hablan del "diseño inteligente", que en el fondo adoptan y defienden posturas creacionistas.

Afirmar como lo haces que Dawkins no ha aportado nada de valor a la biología es una temeridad. En concreto el libro "El gen egoísta", y en general toda la obra de Dawkins forma parte de la literatura científica del S XX. Lo publicó en 1976, y lo revisó en 1989, aportando en sus notas respuesta a muchas de las críticas que recibió por su libro. Autores de la talla de Juan Luis Arsuaga lo citan en muchas ocasiones en su obra.

Está claro que el todo es más que la suma de las partes, y en el ser humano pasa lo mismo. Es algo más que un código genético inmortal que se replica. Además creo que también somos algo más que "máquinas de supervivencia", que es la forma en la que Richard Dawkins se refiere a los animales, entre los que incluye al ser humano.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (8 May 2022)

Yo no digo que fueran idiotas, sino todo lo contrario
Y ahí reside el misterio
Como fueron capaces de construir algontan colosal como las pirámides, con los medios tan arcaicos que tenian


----------



## elena francis (8 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Tampoco me la creo, pero es más creíble q la versión oficial



Claro que si guapi. Y los Reyes Magos existen y nos traen regalos si nos portamos bien....


----------



## EGO (8 May 2022)

Ya han entrado los cuñaos de la version oficial.

Los mismos que han corrido a pincharse un veneno experimental y se choteaban de los magufos negacionistas creyendo que iban a morir todos en la UCI.

Unos putos macacos que se cortarian las piernas antes de poner en duda de lo que le diga un libro,un ejpertoh o la television.


*No creas en algo simplemente porque lo has escuchado.
No creas en algo simplemente porque muchos lo dicen y se rumorea.
No creas en algo simplemente porque se encuentra escrito en tus libros religiosos.
No creas en algo simplemente por la autoridad de tus maestros y ancianos.
No creas en las tradiciones solamente porque han sido transmitidas por generaciones.

Más bien, después de la observación y el análisis, cuando te encuentres con algo que está de acuerdo con la razón y conduce al bien y al beneficio de todos y cada uno, entonces acéptalo y vive conforme a ello.
(Buda)*


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Yo no digo que fueran idiotas, sino todo lo contrario
> Y ahí reside el misterio
> Como fueron capaces de construir algontan colosal como las pirámides, con los medios tan arcaicos que tenian



Pues a ver si se va usted aclarando.

Porque hace un momentito decía usted esto:

"La celeridad, exactitud, y perduración de las pirámides, con los medios que tenían, hace que sea normal, plantearse si realmente solo fueron una civilización humana mas".

apuntando a que no pudieron ser los antiguos egipcios sino que fue ¿una civilización no-humana? ¿extraterrestres?

Ahora ya, menos mal, parece que va usted aceptando que fueron los antiguos egipcios. Ya es algo.

En cuanto a su última frase:

"Y ahí reside el misterio. Como fueron capaces de construir algo tan colosal como las pirámides, con los medios tan arcaicos que tenían"

le remito a los enlaces que he subido explicando precisamente cómo fueron capaces de construir algo tan colosal con los medios que tenían.


----------



## estrujillo (8 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



No se yo. Además de pegarles hay que alimentarles. Y dar de comer a 1 millón de personas es un problema logístico con la tecnología actual. No te digo ya hace 5000 años.


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ya han entrado los cuñaos de la version oficial.
> 
> Los mismos que han corrido a pincharse un veneno experimental y se choteaban de los magufos negacionistas creyendo que iban a morir todos en la UCI.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. Gran aportación de argumentos y pruebas, sin duda.


----------



## elena francis (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> El problema es que algunos gañanes piensan (ha, "piensan") que hace miles de años como no tenían ordenadores o aviones, eran idiotas. Lo cierto es que un señor hace más de dos mil años y usando palos encontró la manera de medir el diámetro de la tierra con un margen de error insignificante. Y así nos podemos encontrar cientos de ejemplos de cómo usando herramientas básicas, pero usando mucho el coco se pueden casi igualar hazañas tecnologícas actuales.



Detrás de toda esta mierda hay una conspiración real, que es hacernos creer que los seres humanos somos gilipollas, y para alcanzar nuestros logros siempre hemos necesitado de los dioses y de su buena voluntad.

Hace milenios eran los dioses, luego fueron el Dios católico y Alá (hay más), y ahora, después de la bomba atómica y del desastre de la II Guerra Mundial, y de la llegada del hombre a la luna, pues tienen que venir a salvarnos de nosotros mismos los aliens.

El círculo sería algo así como: Animismo (magia)>Politeísmo (magia),>Monoteísmo (magia) = PENSAMIENTO MÁGICO.

En todas las religiones se exige al practicante una conducta moral y la práctica de determinado rito, una profesión de fe. Esto es ni más ni menos que un instrumento de control social de los miembros que pertenecen al grupo.

Joder, es que me da pereza explicarlo. Se suponía que en este foro había espíritu crítico y cada día hay más magufos.


----------



## Guaguei (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> El problema es que algunos gañanes piensan (ha, "piensan") que hace miles de años como no tenían ordenadores o aviones, eran idiotas. Lo cierto es que un señor hace más de dos mil años y usando palos encontró la manera de medir el diámetro de la tierra con un margen de error insignificante. Y así nos podemos encontrar cientos de ejemplos de cómo usando herramientas básicas, pero usando mucho el coco se pueden casi igualar hazañas tecnologícas actuales.



el diametro de la tierra es estimado y no se conoce, ya que no se ha logrado todabia llegar al borde


----------



## snoopi (8 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Hay que ir más allá de la literalidad de las palabras utilizadas por el autor. Está claro que un gen no es egoísta o altruista, pero según parece las conductas están determinadas, o si lo prefieres usaré el término condicionadas, más de lo que nos creemos, por la genética.
> 
> La pseudo ciencia y la teología se la dejamos mejor a autores como el jesuita Teilhard de Chardin, a su punto omega y a todos aquellos autores que nos hablan del "diseño inteligente", que en el fondo adoptan y defienden posturas creacionistas.
> 
> ...



Nunca entendere la matraca contra la teoria creacionista, sea de la clase que sea y en cambio aceptar que las cosas salen de la nada por que si


----------



## snoopi (8 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Detrás de toda esta mierda hay una conspiración real, que es hacernos creer que los seres humanos somos gilipollas, y para alcanzar nuestros logros siempre hemos necesitado de los dioses y de su buena voluntad.
> 
> Hace milenios eran los dioses, luego fueron el Dios católico y Alá (hay más), y ahora, después de la bomba atómica y del desastre de la II Guerra Mundial, y de la llegada del hombre a la luna, pues tienen que venir a salvarnos de nosotros mismos los aliens.
> 
> ...



La gente a rasgos generales es retrasada mental, gilipollas perdida y luego hay un porcentaje infimo a nivel general, que es el que hace que las cosas vayan evolucionando ligeramente

Hace milenios no tiene ni puta idea de lo q ue pensaban o hacian los que estuvieran, son todo suposiciones varias. Hace miles de años lo mismo, suposiciones varias. Hace cientos de años, si que tenemos un cierto control de lo que se manejaba y se pensaba. Pero podria ser como ahora, la prens amanipulando todo y con total seguridad sera asi. Tienes una version del pasado cercano y nada mas 

Espiritu critico es aceptar que quizas, las piramides las contruyeron con ayuda de extraterrestes o una civilizacion antigual mas avanzada y ahora desaparecida , que tan vez exista un dios o varios etc etc. O nada de lo anterior

Conforme la gente va viendo los hilos de las marionetas, tienes mas magufos. Exacto. Me sorprende que un forero como usted, veterano, no se de cuenta. 

Que la gente no crea la version oficicial sobre las piramides (ni con ayuda divina puede hacer eso alguien en la edad del blonce) , no impplica que se defiendan teorias magufas. Simplemente se meten en el bombo como probables.

Que es mas facil, que construiyera la piramide un extraterrestre o 4 tios con unas pazas y martillos a una media de 2 min por pìedra???

Si es que encaja mas el magufismo que lo oficial


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> La gente a rasgos generales es retrasada mental, gilipollas perdida y luego hay un porcentaje infimo a nivel general, que es el que hace que las cosas vayan evolucionando ligeramente
> 
> Hace milenios no tiene ni puta idea de lo q ue pensaban o hacian los que estuvieran, son todo suposiciones varias. Hace miles de años lo mismo, suposiciones varias. Hace cientos de años, si que tenemos un cierto control de lo que se manejaba y se pensaba. Pero podria ser como ahora, la prens amanipulando todo y con total seguridad sera asi. Tienes una version del pasado cercano y nada mas
> 
> ...



Tu no entiendes ni lo que significa tener espíritu crítico.
Que cruz.


----------



## snoopi (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> El problema es que algunos gañanes piensan (ha, "piensan") que hace miles de años como no tenían ordenadores o aviones, eran idiotas. Lo cierto es que un señor hace más de dos mil años y usando palos encontró la manera de medir el diámetro de la tierra con un margen de error insignificante. Y así nos podemos encontrar cientos de ejemplos de cómo usando herramientas básicas, pero usando mucho el coco se pueden casi igualar hazañas tecnologícas actuales.



el problema es precisamente ese. Con los barcos que tenian, herramientas y demas que se conservan, es imposible levantar una piramide. SEGUN LA VERSION OFICIAL 

20 años millones de piedras

A lo mejor en 100 años o 200 años con rampas..... 

Es como decir que en españa somos idiotas por tardar 100 años o mas en levantar una catedral. Oiga mire, eso es lo que hay.


----------



## snoopi (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Tu no entiendes ni lo que significa tener espíritu crítico.
> Que cruz.



Ves a ponerte la 4 vacuna y dejame en paz, no te olvides del bozal


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Ves a ponerte la 4 vacuna y dejame en paz, no te olvides del bozal



No falla, todos los magufos sois iguales y tragais la misma mierda.
Lo divertido es que os creéis especiales mientras no dejáis de soltar las mismas estupideces una y otra vez.


----------



## Spock (8 May 2022)

Pirámide - Detector de Muones:








El análisis de muones revela por primera vez la estructura interna de una pirámide


No se ha hallado una nueva cámara en la Pirámide Acodada, pero por primera vez esta técnica se ha podido aplicar con éxito en una pirámide



historia.nationalgeographic.com.es












La búsqueda de cámaras ocultas en pirámides usando muones - La Ciencia de la Mula Francis


En noviembre de 2017 se publicó en Nature el descubrimiento de un cámara oculta en la Pirámide de Keops (Jufu para los antiguos egipcios), una de las tres grandes pirámides […]




francis.naukas.com












La tomografía de muones permite descubrir dos cavidades secretas en la Pirámide de Keops - Foro Nuclear


A través de la tomografía de muones cósmicos, un equipo de expertos del Instituto de Investigación sobre los fundamentos del Universo del Comisariado de Energía Atómica francés (CEA) ha descubierto una nueva cavidad dentro de la gran Pirámide de Keops.




www.foronuclear.org












Los rayos cósmicos revelan una enorme cámara oculta en la Gran Pirámide de Guiza


Los investigadores han utilizado detectores de muones para encontrar la misteriosa cavidad de 30 metros de longitud, que podría ayudar a revelar cómo se construyó el monumento de 4.500 años de antigüedad



www.abc.es






Spoiler



Los investigadores han utilizado detectores de muones para encontrar la misteriosa cavidad de 30 metros de longitud, que podría ayudar a revelar cómo se construyó el monumento de 4.500 años de antigüedad

Más de cuatro mil quinientos años después de haber sido construidas, las pirámides de Egipto siguen deparando sorpresas. La última, una cámara oculta y hasta ahora desconocida en la gran pirámide de Guiza, que sirvió de tumba al faraón Keops, y que ha podido ser descubierta gracias a la aplicación de técnicas que rayan en la ciencia ficción.

De hecho, el hallazgo, llevado adelante por una colaboración internacional llamada Scan Pyramids y publicado por la revista «Nature», se realizó utilizando imágenes basadas en los rayos cósmicos que bombardean continuamente cada centímetro de la superficie terrestre. Toda una prueba de lo efectiva que puede ser la física de partículas aplicada al estudio de antiguas estructuras.

La gran pirámide, una de las estructuras más impresionantes del mundo antiguo, fue levantada durante el reinado del faraón Keops, que duró desde el año 2509 hasta el 2483 antes de Cristo. Construida a partir de bloques de piedra caliza y granito, se eleva 139 metros y es la más antigua y más grande de las pirámides de Egipto. Pero la forma en que se construyó no ha sido aún aclarada por completo, extremo que ha dado origen a todo tipo de especulaciones y misterios.

Ahora, para averiguar algo más sobre su compleja estructura interna, un equipo de investigadores liderado por Mehdi Tayoubi y Kunihiro Morishima han obtenido imágenes de la pirámide basándose en muones, partículas que son un subproducto de los rayos cósmicos y que son capaces de atravesar la roca con facilidad. Alrededor de 10.000 muones caen sobre cada metro cuadrado de la superficie de la Tierra por minuto. Los muones siguen trayectorias diferentes cuando se mueven por el aire o a través de la roca sólida, lo que permitió a los científicos distinguir fácilmente las cavidades dentro de la pirámide. Esta novedosa técnica también ha servido, por ejemplo, para estudiar el interior de los volcanes o el reactor nuclear de Fukushima en Japón

En diciembre de 2015, el equipo del físico Kunihiro Morishima, de la Universidad de Nagoya (Japón) colocó una serie de detectores dentro de la cámara de la Reina, donde descubrirían los muones que pasaban por la pirámide desde arriba. Las partículas, explica Nature , son parcialmente absorbidas por la piedra, por lo que cualquier agujero grande en la pirámide daría como resultado más muones de los esperados golpeando los detectores.

Después de varios meses, los científicos notaron algo inesperado, una anomalía en la detección. Otros dos equipos de físicos japoneses y franceses se unieron a la investigación y obtuvieron los mismos resultados: una gran cavidad oculta, de por lo menos 30 metros de longitud. La cámara tiene una sección transversal muy similar a la de la Gran Galería, que descansa justo debajo. «Fue una gran sorpresa. Estamos muy emocionados», dice Mehdi Tayoubi, presidente del Heritage Innovation Preservation Institute en París y uno de los investigadores que ha participado en el proyecto. Curiosamente, un equipo dirigido por el Nobel de Física estadounidense Luis Alvarez ya intentó hacer algo similar en los años 60, utilizando datos de rayos cósmicos, pero la tecnología entonces no estaba suficientemente avanzada y no logró encontrar nada.

Propósito desconocido
Pocos detalles se conocen de la cámara. Podría ser horizontal o inclinada, y estar formada por dos o más espacios más pequeños. Su propósito es desconocido, pero Tayoubi sugiere que podría ser «una segunda Gran Galería». Con todo, los arqueólogos descartan que exista la posibilidad de encontrar un tesoro escondido. Las grandes cámaras fueron descubiertas en el siglo IX dC y exploradas por los arqueólogos occidentales en el siglo XIX, pero muchos se han preguntado desde entonces si podrían existir algunas más escondidas dentro de la pirámide, e incluso si la auténtica cámara funeraria del faraón todavía no ha sido descubierta. «Hay muchas teorías, algunas muy bonitas, pero también muy locas», advierte Tayoubi.

Aidan Dodson, egiptólogo de la británica Universidad de Bristol cree que el espacio podría ser una «cámara de alivio», destinada a reducir el peso de la mampostería que presiona sobre la Gran Galería. En la cámara del Rey se observa un sistema similar. Pero Colin Reader, un geólogo e ingeniero independiente con sede en Liverpool, Reino Unido, que ha estudiado las pirámides egipcias, explica a la revista «Nature» que la nueva cámara está demasiado lejos de la Gran Galería para servir a este propósito. Y se pregunta si, al igual que la Gran Galería conduce a la cámara del Rey, el vacío podría conducir a otra cámara superior.

Sea como sea, lo que sí es cierto es que el hallazgo abre las puertas a futuros estudios que ayudarán a los arqueólogos desentrañar los secretos y misterios que aún guarda en su interior el monumento funerario más famoso de todos los tiempos.


----------



## silverwindow (8 May 2022)

Se las encontraron ahi.


----------



## Spock (8 May 2022)

Scan Pyramids:





ScanPyramids - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org









ScanPyramids


ScanPyramids, conçue et coordonnée par l'institut HIP, la Faculté des ingénieurs (Université du Caire), est une mission scientifique dédiée à la connaissance des pyramides égyptiennes de l'Ancien Empire. Elle s'appuie sur différentes techniques non-invasives comme la détection de vide grâce aux...




www.scanpyramids.org












Scan Pyramids, el proyecto internacional para escanear el interior de las pirámides de Egipto


Scan Pyramids es un proyecto internacional con el que se pretende descubrir los secretos que todavía guardan en su interior las pirámides de Egipto. Mahmoud Eldamaty, ministro de Antigüedades del país norteafricano, ha comentado que a partir de finales de octubre comenzarán sus trabajos. El equip




www.labrujulaverde.com












Scan Pyramids: proyecto que buscará cámaras ocultas y secretos en las Pirámides


Un grupo de expertos egipcios y extranjeros, presentaron ayer domingo un nuevo proyecto para intentar desentrañar los secretos de las Pirámides, incluyendo la búsqueda de nuevas cámaras ocultas en …




redhistoria.com






Spoiler



La misión ScanPyramids [1] es un proyecto egipcio-internacional diseñado y dirigido por la Universidad de El Cairo y el Instituto Francés HIP (Heritage Innovation Preservation). [2] Este proyecto tiene como objetivo escanear las pirámides egipcias del Reino Antiguo ( Khufu , Khafre , Bent y Red ) para detectar la presencia de estructuras y vacíos internos desconocidos. [3]

El proyecto, lanzado en octubre de 2015, [4] combina varias técnicas no invasivas y no destructivas que pueden ayudar a comprender mejor su estructura y sus procesos y técnicas de construcción. Actualmente, el equipo utiliza termografía infrarroja , tomografía de muones , simulación 3D y técnicas de reconstrucción. [5] [6]

ScanPyramids es un proyecto interdisciplinario que mezcla arte, ciencia y tecnología. [7] El 2 de noviembre de 2017, el equipo de ScanPyramids anunció, a través de una publicación en Nature , [8] su tercer descubrimiento en la Gran Pirámide , un vacío "del tamaño de un avión" [9] previamente desconocido llamado "ScanPyramids Big Void" . [


----------



## imutes (8 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> ¡Qué cruz!
> 
> ¿Qué tal si se lee los enlaces que he subido (que para eso los he subido; y varias veces) antes de quedar como un imbécil?
> 
> Gracias.



No seas imbécil, no por repetir muchas veces el mismo argumento mejora. Los ingenieros que diseñaron las pirámides se enfrentaron a la necesidad de colocar bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2'.
*Nadie afirma que lo hiciera una sola persona o un solo grupo ni afecta a la media de bloques colocados por tiempo.*



ginkoblossom dijo:


> Si tenemos 40 equipos de trabajadores, tienen 40 veces más tiempo, es decir 80 minutos para realizar la tarea de colocar un bloque; aún así lo veo muy difícil.



Pero tu inventas que alguien afirma que lo hizo un solo grupo, según se desprende de tu insistencia en que fueron varios grupos. No obstante, como ya he dicho, si supieramos cuantos grupos estaban implicados podríamos calcular cuanto tardaba de media cada grupo en extraer, diseñar, tallar, transportar y encajar un bloque en el sitio exacto, pero no lo sabemos, así que eso no aporta nada.

En lo que tienes razón es en que aunque fueran 40 equipos luego 80' por bloque y grupo, sería muy (pero que muy, muy, añado) difícil.

Pero olvidas que NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.

¿Te haces a la idea?
Veámoslo.







A pesar de la erosión y de que se utilizaron los bloques externos para contruir diversos edificios en El Cairo, aún se puede apreciar como los bloques NO SON prismas regulares pero encajan entre sí a la perfección.

Supongo que para los pseudoescepticos los harían tal que así ¡Paco, me ha salido una piedra raruna, a ver si le encuentras un hueco! 

Veamos ejemplos en construcciones precolombinas.







No son prismas rectilíneos, forman angulos y tienen más de 6 caras.

Se parece mucho al llamado Templo de Kefren, junto a la esfinge, en granito.







Veamos con más detalle los angulos.







_¡Paco, que m'an salio los piedros torcidos, a ver c'asemos pa colarlos ! _

Todo esto sin tener en cuenta que además en el interior hay diversas cámaras y pasadizos, generalmente de granito rojo de Asuan. Es una estructura muy compleja diseñada para soportar grandes seismos durante milenios.

Y sin tener en cuenta que a mayor altitud mayor esfuerzo.

Y sin tener en cuenta los margenes de error en cuanto a los ángulos de las esquinas de ¡2" de grado!, el error en la longitud de las caras del orden de 0,08 mm/metro (estandar actual para prismas ópticos de alta calidad) etc etc etc ... la lista sería larguísima ...

La versión oficial es inverosímil.

Un verdadero escéptico reconocería que no tenemos explicación y un científico buscaría hipótesis más pausibles.

Yo soy un simple escéptico, las hipotesis más pausibles se las dejo a otros.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (8 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ya han entrado los cuñaos de la version oficial.



Es un fenómeno anticuado y ya superado: el de los pseuduescépticos.

Gente muy fanática con una mentalidad unidimensional bipolar. Para ellos el mundo se divide entre 2 polos, los que apoyan con fe ciega toda teoría oficial sin el menor sentido crítico y el resto al que llaman magufos.

Muy, muy fanáticos, veasé el siguiente ejemplo:



elena francis dijo:


> Detrás de toda esta mierda hay una conspiración real ...



Al posicionarse gregariamente con la oficialidad imperante creen formar parte de una élite intelectual. Esto refleja en realidad falta de autoestima y de capacidad crítica. Son incapaces de asumir que no saben o que no sabemos, lo que evidencia su debilidad emocional. En general son tipos muy inmaduros.

Suele ser muy fácil identificarlos. Cuando alguien acusa de magufo - o creacionista en el caso de la biología- a alguien que tiene algo que objetar sobre la teoría oficial imperante, muy probablemente pertenezca a la tribu de los pseudoescépticos.

No suele merecer la pena dialogar con ellos; es mejor tratarlos como lo que son: trolls.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## snoopi (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> No falla, todos los magufos sois iguales y tragais la misma mierda.
> Lo divertido es que os creéis especiales mientras no dejáis de soltar las mismas estupideces una y otra vez.



Simplemente pensamos con la cabeza y tenemos nuestras opiniones. Venga metete al corral que hasta mañana ya no te saca de paseo el pastor


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Simplemente pensamos con la cabeza y tenemos nuestras opiniones. Venga metete al corral que hasta mañana ya no te saca de paseo el pastor



Si, con la cabeza de la punta del nabo. Siempre a gente como tú le doy el beneficio de la duda, de que seáis trolls o estéis a sueldo. Ya que me resisto a creer que realmente seais tan simples.


----------



## pamplinero (8 May 2022)

La piramides se hicieron con catapultas de grafeno.


----------



## qbit (9 May 2022)

EgyptSearch Forums







www.egyptsearch.com


----------



## Maerum (9 May 2022)

Las pirámides las hicieron los atlantes y las primeras razas arias hace 80.00 años, eran templos iniciáticos donde el iniciado tenía que superar duras pruebas. Una de ellas era encerrarlo en un sarcófago ( como el de la cámara del rey o los del serapeum) durante dos días, el iniciado hacía un viaje astral donde contactaba con espíritus elevados y les hacían regalos e intercambiaban conocimientos.


----------



## Luis Castaño (9 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No seas imbécil, no por repetir muchas veces el mismo argumento mejora. Los ingenieros que diseñaron las pirámides se enfrentaron a la necesidad de colocar bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2'.



Veo que sigue usted repitiendo la tontería de "Colocar bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos" sin entender nada.

Y eso que se le han puesto enlaces donde se explica bien clarito.

Pues nada. A ver si esta vez lo entiende.

El OP abre el hilo con un comentario en el que, *partiendo de 2.300.000 bloques y de 20 años*, hace un cálculo que él no es ni mucho menos el primero en hacer y que es más o menos este:

Número de bloques: 2.300.000 bloques.

Tiempo (20 años): 20 años x 12 meses x 30 días x 10 horas x 60 min = 4.320.000 minutos.

Bloques / Tiempo: 2.300.000 bloques / 4.320.000 minutos = 0,53 ≈ 0,50 = Medio bloque.

En ese cálculo sale un resultado de medio bloque por minuto y desde ahí el OP y usted llegan a la conclusión de que *“los bloques se colocan a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos”.*

Eso es lo que afirma el OP en el comentario que abre el hilo:

“Si se trabajan sólo 300 días a razón de 12 horas diarias (que ya es trabajar), *estamos poniendo uno de esos morugos rocosos cada dos minutos*”.

Y eso es lo que afirma también usted más arriba:

*“Los ingenieros que diseñaron las pirámides se enfrentaron a la necesidad de colocar bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos”.*

Una conclusión que no tiene ningún sentido, como ya han señalado muchísimos foreros:

Página 8: Forero El que te foca monje:

Puedes colocar rocas en paralelo y no tiene porqué ser de manera secuencial.

Página 8: Forero Barbaris:

Tampoco tienes porqué poner las piedras de una en una. Puedes poner varias piedras a la vez.

Página 10: Forero Antipartícula:

Si abordas el problema desde los 4 lados, puedes dividir los números del op entre cuatro.

Página 25: Forero Masateo:

Paso de leer 23 páginas: ¿se le ha dicho ya al OP que no hay porqué poner las piedras secuencialmente sino trabajando en paralelo?

Además, en la entrevista que facilita “Derrochaduros” se señala (min 16:13 a 17:10) que NO son 2.300.000 bloques porque *un tercio de esos bloques lo compone un promontorio natural*:

102- Misterios de La Gran PIRÁMIDE, Keops, la ESFINGE y Pseusenes I con Nacho Ares - ESPURNA - Podcast en iVoox

RESUMIENDO: La conclusión “Colocaban bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos” no tiene ningún sentido y el cálculo del OP no se sostiene por ningún lado. Y ahora si quiere puede usted seguir intentando defender lo indefendible. Yo por mi parte no voy a dedicar más tiempo a esto. Un saludo.

PD: Otro enlace en el que se habla de ese cálculo, porqué es erróneo, el promontorio natural, etc.:









Cap. (IV): Tiempo de construcción de la Gran Pirámide


Año 450 aC, «La Gran Pirámide» recibe la visita del más afamado historiador y geógrafo del momento. Heródoto de Halicarnaso (Padre de la historia), impulsado por su espíritu recopilador y glorifica…




adolcros.com


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (9 May 2022)

Aqui vemos un grupo de alien trabajando con piedra de 60 toneladas.


----------



## Gouel (9 May 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Aqui vemos un grupo de alien trabajando con piedra de 60 toneladas.



Estos atlantes son unos genios, casi ni se ven los láseres con los que cortan la piedra.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 May 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Aqui vemos un grupo de alien trabajando con piedra de 60 toneladas.



Ahora colócala a 50 metros de altura y a kms del sitio.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> La gente a rasgos generales es retrasada mental, gilipollas perdida y luego hay un porcentaje infimo a nivel general, que es el que hace que las cosas vayan evolucionando ligeramente
> 
> Hace milenios no tiene ni puta idea de lo q ue pensaban o hacian los que estuvieran, son todo suposiciones varias. Hace miles de años lo mismo, suposiciones varias. Hace cientos de años, si que tenemos un cierto control de lo que se manejaba y se pensaba. Pero podria ser como ahora, la prens amanipulando todo y con total seguridad sera asi. Tienes una version del pasado cercano y nada mas
> 
> ...



Las construyeron los egipcios con la única ayuda de la ciencia y de la ingeniería que conocían. Al lado de la pirámides se han excavado las instalaciones que usaban los esclavos y demás personal que participaron en su construcción. No hay evidencia arqueológica de ninguna tecnología ajena al planeta Tierra que participase en esa obra. Y en las canteras de donde se extraía la piedra se han documentado evidencias arqueológicas sobre la técnica de extracción de la piedra y su talla, así como las herramientas empleadas y la tecnología.

No eran tontos ni necesitaron la ayuda de aiens para levantar las pirámides.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es un fenómeno anticuado y ya superado: el de los pseuduescépticos.
> 
> Gente muy fanática con una mentalidad unidimensional bipolar. Para ellos el mundo se divide entre 2 polos, los que apoyan con fe ciega toda teoría oficial sin el menor sentido crítico y el resto al que llaman magufos.
> 
> ...



¿De qué pretendes convencerme, alma de cántaro? ¿Del poder de tu Dios? ¿Del poder de la magia del cura que practica el rito un domingo en la iglesia? ¿Qué milagro me vas a contar? ¿Quieres convertirme? ¿En qué? ¿Para qué? ¿Qué ganas con ello? ¿Qué debo creer? ¿A quién debo creer? ¿A ti? ¿Al papa de Roma? ¿A cual de ellos?


----------



## Ederto (9 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Imposibles desde el punto de vista de la ejecución con los medios tecnológicos que supuestamente se atribuyen.
> Piedra de la mujer embarazada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Obviamente están ahi pero no sabemos como se hicieron. Esta claro que manejaban una tecnología y conocimientos que son superiores a lo que se supone para su tiempo. Pero hay elementos arquitectónicos como las piedras del Trilithon o de la mujer embarazada de Baalbeck que serían prácticamente imposibles de mover a día hoy con la tecnología actual. No interesa investigar el pasado. Quien controla el pasado controla el futuro. Si a día de hoy nos engañan con acontecimientos de hace pocos años imagina con hechos de hace miles de años. TĹÖN



Piedra de la mujer embarazada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Una piedra enorme, que no fueron capaces de transportar y se quedó en la cantera. No fueron capaces de moverla, acorde con sus capacidades tecnológicas.

Si las pirámides se construyeron con tecnología superior a la supuesta, habrían quedado infinidad de restos que ya habríamos descubierto. Utillaje específico, aleaciones imposibles para la época, elementos cocidos a temperaturas muy superiores de las que eran capaces los egipcios... Con haber encontrado un tornillo galvanizado, un tirafondos de plastico o un taco de caucho vulcanizado se acababa la discusión. Y sin embargo no hay nada de eso. Todo lo que han encontrado en las tumbas de las pirámides cuadra con lo que sabemos que sabían en aquella época.


----------



## Vantage (9 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Piedra de la mujer embarazada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Una piedra enorme, que no fueron capaces de transportar y se quedó en la cantera. No fueron capaces de moverla, acorde con sus capacidades tecnológicas.
> 
> Si las pirámides se construyeron con tecnología superior a la supuesta, habrían quedado infinidad de restos que ya habríamos descubierto. Utillaje específico, aleaciones imposibles para la época, elementos cocidos a temperaturas muy superiores de las que eran capaces los egipcios... Con haber encontrado un tornillo galvanizado, un tirafondos de plastico o un taco de caucho vulcanizado se acababa la discusión. Y sin embargo no hay nada de eso. Todo lo que han encontrado en las tumbas de las pirámides cuadra con lo que sabemos que sabían en aquella época.



Existen megalitos y monolitos mas grandes que la mujer embarazada. Llega un momento en el que se confunden con el resto de la naturaleza.

No se en que se basa para decir que ya habrian sido descubiertos. El mundo empieza a estar interconectado ahora. Hace 20 años ni habia la capacidad de volar a cualquier lugar como la hay ahora, ni habia internet pegado a cada habitante de la tierra. Es ahora cuando podemos ver que lo que aqui nos han dicho que "fueron los iberos", tambien esta en otros lugares (otros paises y otros continentes) donde no habia ni rastro de Iberos (por hablar de algo que no sea egipto). Es ahora cuando empiezan a desmoronarse muchas de las teoria aceptadas y oficiales.

Y es ahora cuando muchos de uds se ponen la venda en los ojos...

Pueden seguir buscando sus tirafondos de plastico, y mientras tanto ignorar la abrumadora realidad que nos rodea...


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 May 2022)

Pero las tres piedras (Trilithlon)que forman el basamento del templo de Júpiter (anterior a los Romanos), si que las movieron y están ahí. 800 toneladas como mínimo cada una, hagan cálculos. 









More from Baalbek: ancient stone construction hi-tech.


Perhaps the first question that comes to mind for anyone who visits Baalbek is: who placed all these massive stones here, when, why, and how? Ok, ok: the first four questions ). The stones are gigantic: almost too big to fit in a photo!




eugene.kaspersky.com


----------



## Luis Castaño (9 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Pero las tres piedras (Trilithlon)que forman el basamento del templo de Júpiter (anterior a los Romanos), si que las movieron y están ahí. 800 toneladas como mínimo cada una, hagan cálculos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya los ha hecho otra gente antes (y demuestran que en ese trilithon no hay nada imposible tampoco):









El misterio de Baalbek


Baalbek (o Balbek) se encuentra en el este del Líbano, en el famoso valle de Beqa’a, entre los ríos Litani y Asi. Se localiza en el cruce de dos rutas comerciales de importancia histórica, una entr…




www.lamentiraestaahifuera.com













El traslado del Trilithon: Entre la física y los extraterrestres.


Los humanos cuando tenemos delante una obra tan impresionante que no concebimos la manera en la que fue construida, solemos asignar su autoría a seres superiores. Nos pasa con las pirámides,…




www.lamentiraestaahifuera.com





Y digo yo: 

¿si de verdad tienen ustedes curiosidad en estos temas porqué demonios no dedican algo de tiempo y energía a buscar información?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (9 May 2022)

Hay muchas cosas que no sabemos del mundo antiguo. Para mí esas pirámides no fueron construidas por los egipcios, ellos simplemente las ocuparon y los faraones intentaron decir que estaban emparentados con sus constructores, los "dioses".


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Ya los ha hecho otra gente antes (y demuestran que en ese trilithon no hay nada imposible tampoco):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En eso estamos, gracias por el aporte. Me sigue resultando bastante sorprendente la sofisticación necesaria para realizar dichos desplazamientos, las teorías en papel lo aguantan todo, pero luego hay que ejecutarlas.


----------



## imutes (9 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿De qué pretendes convencerme, alma de cántaro? ¿Del poder de tu Dios? ¿Del poder de la magia del cura que practica el rito un domingo en la iglesia? ¿Qué milagro me vas a contar? ¿Quieres convertirme? ¿En qué? ¿Para qué? ¿Qué ganas con ello? ¿Qué debo creer? ¿A quién debo creer? ¿A ti? ¿Al papa de Roma? ¿A cual de ellos?



Solo me sirves de ejemplo de persona pseudoescéptica fanática, inmadura, unidimensional y bipolar. Para muestra un botón:

Según tu razonamiento, si afirmo que la versión oficial es inverosimil solo pede ser porque forme parte de una conspiración para convertirte a la fe católica.

Detectada pues persona pseudoescéptica fanática, inmadura, unidimensional y bipolar

¡Saludos!


----------



## imutes (9 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> NO son 2.300.000 bloques porque *un tercio de esos bloques lo compone un promontorio natural*



Que la base de la pirámide solo se niveló en su perímetro se sabe desde hace mucho tiempo. La de Guiza es una meseta bastante plana. Aún así el hecho de que no se nivelara en el centro complica aún más la perfecta nivelación del perímetro ya que no se pudieron tomar en cuenta las diagonales. ¿Lo entiendes?

El calculo aproximado de bloques necesarios ya tiene en cuenta ese hecho, por eso mismo es por lo que bailan 200,000 bloques arriba o abajo (desde los 2.500.000 a los 2.100.000). 

Lo de los 2.300.000 es el valor medio aproximado.

Y hablando de valor medio ...



Luis Castaño dijo:


> Veo que sigue usted repitiendo la tontería de "Colocar bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos" sin entender nada.



Te lo explico como se lo explicaría a un niño de 8 años (le he echado un vistazo a la web "misterio resuelto" que enlazas y el nivel de adoctrinamiento es ese aprox.)

Problema de aritmética básica:

Si un grupo de trabajadores coloca un bloque cada 80' ¿Cuantos grupos debe contratar el jefe de obra si quiere colocar de media un bloque cada 2 '?
Espero que no tengas muchos problemas con los cálculos. ¡Ya me dirás!

Aprovecho para reiterar otros problemas mucho más complicados que ese.


Olvidas que NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras no rectilíneos de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.

¿Te haces a la idea?
Veámoslo.







A pesar de la erosión, la dilatacion y contracción por la temperatura y de que se utilizaron los bloques externos para contruir diversos edificios en El Cairo, aún se puede apreciar como los bloques NO SON prismas regulares pero encajan entre sí a la perfección.

Supongo que para los pseudoescepticos los harían tal que así ¡Paco, me ha salido una piedra raruna, a ver si le encuentras un hueco! 

Veamos ejemplos en construcciones precolombinas.







No son prismas rectilíneos, forman angulos y tienen más de 6 caras.

Se parece mucho al llamado Templo de Kefren, junto a la esfinge, en granito.







Veamos con más detalle los angulos.







_¡Paco, que m'an salio los piedros torcidos, a ver c'asemos pa colarlos ! _

Todo esto sin tener en cuenta que además en el interior hay diversas cámaras y pasadizos, generalmente de granito rojo de Asuan. Es una estructura muy compleja diseñada para soportar grandes seismos durante milenios.

Y sin tener en cuenta que a mayor altitud mayor esfuerzo.

Y sin tener en cuenta los margenes de error en cuanto a los ángulos de las esquinas de ¡2" de grado!, el error en la longitud de las caras del orden de 0,08 mm/metro (estandar actual para prismas ópticos de alta calidad) etc etc etc ... la lista sería larguísima ...

¿Qué respuestas tienes para eso?
Supongo que si no sabes ni resolver un problema de aritmética básica no debo esperar respuesta alguna.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Luis Castaño (9 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Que la base de la pirámide solo se niveló en su perímetro se sabe desde hace mucho tiempo. La de Guiza es una meseta bastante plana. Aún así el hecho de que no se nivelara en el centro complica aún más la perfecta nivelación del perímetro ya que no se pudieron tomar en cuenta las diagonales. ¿Lo entiendes?
> 
> El calculo aproximado de bloques necesarios ya tiene en cuenta ese hecho, por eso mismo es por lo que bailan 200,000 bloques arriba o abajo (desde los 2.500.000 a los 2.100.000).
> 
> ...



Mejor le explico yo a usted otra vez porqué su conclusión " Los ingenieros que diseñaron las pirámides se enfrentaron a la necesidad de colocar bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos" es una tontería a ver si se entera y lo admite.

"En el maletero del coche hay 10 bolsas de la compra y tenemos 5 minutos para bajarlas".

Pues según su forma de razonar (10 bolsas / 5 minutos = 2) las bajamos a un ritmo de 2 bolsas por minuto.

Por lo visto es imposible bajar esas bolsas en menos tiempo yendo más rápido o reuniendo a 5 personas para hacerlo.

Este es el nivel.

En fin, que le vaya bien.


----------



## PEPEYE (9 May 2022)

La construccion de las piramides esta basada en una serie de suposiciones y engrandecimiento de los conocimientos de los supuestos constructores
Veamos un claro ejemplo. El desarrollo de sus matematicas, Que yo sepa en realidad no se tiene ni idea , el primer dato que se tiene se ha obtenido del papiro Ahmes , tambien llamado papiro Rhind, aproximadamente en el año 1650 a.C a partir de escritos de 200 de antiguedad, Son una serie de problema algebraicos muy sencillos, pero por algun extraño motivo que desconozco se extrapola esos conocimientos a la epoca de la Gran Piramide
Respecto a sus conocimientos astronomicos, como leia en una pagina web, los egipcios tenian conocimientos de astronomia como lo prueba el hecho la alienac ion de las piramides. Por cierto el error de la piramide de Keops es una quinceava parte de un grado. ¿sabeis lo que es eso?


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Solo me sirves de ejemplo de persona pseudoescéptica fanática, inmadura, unidimensional y bipolar. Para muestra un botón:
> 
> Según tu razonamiento, si afirmo que la versión oficial es inverosimil solo pede ser porque forme parte de una conspiración para convertirte a la fe católica.
> 
> ...



A ver fariseo. Demuestrame con pruebas y con evidencias la autoría de las pirámides. Demuetra más allá de toda duda el origen de su factura.

No quiero opiniones de gañán. Quiero evidencias arqueológicas pedazo palurdo.

Como no las vas a encontrar deja de escribir tonterías. Y deja de insultar. Los insultos no valen como argumentos.


----------



## imutes (9 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Mejor le explico yo a usted otra vez porqué su conclusión " Los ingenieros que diseñaron las pirámides se enfrentaron a la necesidad de colocar bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos" es una tontería a ver si se entera y lo admite.
> 
> "En el maletero del coche hay 10 bolsas de la compra y tenemos 5 minutos para bajarlas".
> 
> ...



No, no sabes de aritmética; eso que planteas no se parece en nada al problema de los bloques. Te pongo ejemplos que sí son parecidos:

Si un tractor ara 1 campo en 1 hora ¿Cuantos tractores necesitaresmos para arar 10 campos en 1 hora? Sé que te cuesta pero no es tan difícil.

O lo que aún es más parecido: un tractor ara 10 campos en 10 horas . Si sabemos que los campos fueron arados en 1 hora ¿Cómo se las ingenió el terrateniente para hacerlo? Es un poquito más difícil pero ya te he dado pistas suficientes y, con un poco de aritmética e imaginación, un chaval de 8 años lo resolvería en un periquete.

Evidentemente y tal como anticipaba, ni mencionas los otros problemas técnicos que te he planteado. Y hay muchísimos más ...

No tienes ni idea y te informas en webs de pseudoescépticos que no son especialistas en nada, solo son fanáticos infantiloides (la mentira está allí fuera, misterio resuelto etc)

Yo he estado en Egipto varias veces y he tenido la fortuna de compartir el viaje con historiadores, ingenieros y arquitectos. Recuerdo que una arquitecta tenía el ambicioso plan de presentar como proyecto de final de carrera (sobre el papel, of course) la construcción de La Gran Pirámide pero con medios modernos. Desistió del empeño por imposible pero los debates ¡horas maravillosas durante días remontando el Nilo desde el atardecer! entre la arquitecta y los ingenieros fue de lo más enriquecedor.

Te recomiendo que te informes hablando con gente que sabe de lo que dice. Y si puedes, sal de de detrás del teclado para hacerlo (si tienes edad para hacerlo, no vaya a ser que me metas en un lío).

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, no sabes de aritmética; eso que planteas no se parece en nada al problema de los bloques. Te pongo ejemplos que sí son parecidos:
> 
> Si un tractor ara 1 campo en 1 hora ¿Cuantos tractores necesitaresmos para arar 10 campos en 1 hora? Sé que te cuesta pero no es tan difícil.
> 
> ...



Los aliens. Fueron los aliens seguro.
¿A qué sí?


----------



## imutes (9 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A ver fariseo. Demuestrame con pruebas y con evidencias la autoría de las pirámides. Demuetra más allá de toda duda el origen de su factura.
> 
> No quiero opiniones de gañán. Quiero evidencias arqueológicas pedazo palurdo.
> 
> Como no las vas a encontrar deja de escribir tonterías. Y deja de insultar. Los insultos no valen como argumentos.





¿Tú te lees cuando escribes?   

Me remito a lo que ya he dicho.



imutes dijo:


> No suele merecer la pena dialogar con ellos; es mejor tratarlos como lo que son: trolls.





imutes dijo:


> Un verdadero escéptico reconocería que no tenemos explicación y un científico buscaría hipótesis más pausibles.
> Yo soy un simple escéptico, las hipotesis más pausibles se las dejo a otros.



¡Saludos!

.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Tú te lees cuando escribes?
> 
> Me remito a lo que ya he dicho.
> 
> ...



A ver mono sabio de los cojones. No vengas a pontificar sandeces. Danos razones y evidencias científicas que demuestren lo que dices. En caso de no tenerlas no quieras convencernos con teorías peregrinas.

Demuestra lo que dices o no te aventures argumentando idioteces. En defecto de lo anterior aporta bibliografía y aitores. Pero gente seria, no el Tsoukalos o el Daniken. Teorías de personas acreditadas. No la opinión de una colección de patanes como tú. 

Venga. Quetemos saber. Ilustranos.


----------



## imutes (9 May 2022)

Si es que me lo dejas a huevo, alma de cántaro.



elena francis dijo:


> Los aliens. Fueron los aliens seguro.
> ¿A qué sí?



Solo- de nuevo y sin esfuerzo- me sirves de ejemplo de persona pseudoescéptica fanática, inmadura, unidimensional y bipolar. Para muestra un botón:

Según tu razonamiento, si afirmo que la versión oficial es inverosimil solo pede ser porque creo que la construyeron los ovnis.

Detectada pues persona pseudoescéptica fanática, inmadura, unidimensional y bipolar

¡Saludos!


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 May 2022)

Os dejo enlace a un podcast reciente del egiptólogo Nacho Ares.
Y recordad que el enigma, perdón, el Enigma es averiguar para qué sirvió, qué finalidad tuvo esa estructura y la disposición de esas galerias. Ese es el misterio.
Asimismo es curioso notar que en el interior no hay ni inscripciones, ni baljorelieves, no hay ningún carácter tallado, ningún tipo de escritura que diera fe de su constructor (¿?!).
El único smbolo hallado fue en la parte superior, en las camaras de descarga creo, cuando un ingles volo con dinamita un área por donde acceder. Lo que hayó fue un cartucho pintado en una piedra. El cartucho hacia referencia a Jufu. (vete a saber)

Aquí el enlace:

*Misterios de La Gran PIRÁMIDE, Keops, la ESFINGE y Pseusenes I con Nacho Ares *









102- Misterios de La Gran PIRÁMIDE, Keops, la ESFINGE y Pseusenes I con Nacho Ares - ESPURNA - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de ESPURNA gratis. En el episodio de hoy charlamos con uno de los egiptólogos más importantes de España, con Nacho ARES, sobre La GRAN PIRÁMI... Programa: ESPURNA. Canal: Jordi Llátzer. Tiempo: 54:35 Subido 07/05 a las 10:52:23 86749809




www.ivoox.com


----------



## snoopi (9 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Las construyeron los egipcios con la única ayuda de la ciencia y de la ingeniería que conocían. Al lado de la pirámides se han excavado las instalaciones que usaban los esclavos y demás personal que participaron en su construcción. No hay evidencia arqueológica de ninguna tecnología ajena al planeta Tierra que participase en esa obra. Y en las canteras de donde se extraía la piedra se han documentado evidencias arqueológicas sobre la técnica de extracción de la piedra y su talla, así como las herramientas empleadas y la tecnología.
> 
> No eran tontos ni necesitaron la ayuda de aiens para levantar las pirámides.



Desconozco el sistema y tengo la misma informacion que tu y que todos. No dudo que pudieran levantarlas, pero ni de coña en 20 años.


----------



## snoopi (9 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Mejor le explico yo a usted otra vez porqué su conclusión " Los ingenieros que diseñaron las pirámides se enfrentaron a la necesidad de colocar bloques a un ritmo de 1 bloque cada 2 minutos" es una tontería a ver si se entera y lo admite.
> 
> "En el maletero del coche hay 10 bolsas de la compra y tenemos 5 minutos para bajarlas".
> 
> ...



Centrese, una cosa es bajarlas y otra dejarlas perfectamente ordenadas en la nevera

Me explico, a ver si usted y otros son capàces de entenderlo

Puede usted poner a 5 personas a descargar el maletero o a 10 o a 20 o a 50 o a 100 o a 200 o 20000

El problema de poner 20.000 es sencillamente que no caben entre el maletero y la nevera.

¿si? asi lo ves? El problema no es poner a 5 pèrsonas a descargar el maletero, mas de 2 no pueden bajar cosas y mas de UNA no puede colocarlas en la nevera

Asi que usted no gana tiempo nunca o es infimo.

Por tanto, a su pregunta, la respuesta es NO, 5 o 10 o 20 personas descargando un maletero y llenando una nevera, no ganan tiempo, al contrario, a una mala perjudican


----------



## snoopi (9 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A ver fariseo. Demuestrame con pruebas y con evidencias la autoría de las pirámides. Demuetra más allá de toda duda el origen de su factura.
> 
> No quiero opiniones de gañán. Quiero evidencias arqueológicas pedazo palurdo.
> 
> Como no las vas a encontrar deja de escribir tonterías. Y deja de insultar. Los insultos no valen como argumentos.



La respuesta es facil NO TENEMOS NI PUITA IDEA

no hay pruebas de alienigernas y ni de coña se levanta en 20 años a punta de cincel y maza


----------



## octopodiforme (9 May 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> El único smbolo hallado fue en la parte superior, en las camaras de descarga creo, cuando un ingles volo con dinamita un área por donde acceder. Lo que hayó fue un cartucho pintado en una piedra. El cartucho hacia referencia a Jufu. (vete a saber)



Vete a saber:

"In 1837 four additional Relieving Chambers were found above the King's Chamber after tunneling to them. The chambers, previously inaccessible, were covered in hieroglyphs of red paint. The workers who were building the pyramid had marked the blocks with the names of their gangs, which included the pharaoh's name (e.g.: “The gang, The white crown of Khnum-Khufu is powerful”). The names of Khufu were spelled out on the walls over a dozen times. Another of these graffiti was found by Goyon on an exterior block of the 4th layer of the pyramid.[10] The inscriptions are comparable to those found at other sites of Khufu, such as the alabaster quarry at Hatnub[11] or the harbor at Wadi al-Jarf, and are present in pyramids of other pharaohs as well.[12][13]

Throughout the 20th century the cemeteries next to the pyramid were excavated. Family members and high officials of Khufu were buried in the East Field south of the causeway, and the West Field. Most notably the wives, children and grandchildren of Khufu, Hemiunu, Ankhaf and (the funerary cache of) Hetepheres I, mother of Khufu. As Hassan puts it: "From the early dynastic times, it was always the custom for the relatives, friends and courtiers to be buried in the vicinity of the king they had served during life. This was quite in accordance with the Egyptian idea of the Hereafter."

The cemeteries were actively expanded until the 6th dynasty and used less frequently afterwards. The earliest pharaonic name of seal impressions is that of Khufu, the latest of Pepi II. Worker graffiti was written on some of the stones of the tombs as well; for instance, "Mddw" (Horus name of Khufu) on the mastaba of Chufunacht, probably a grandson of Khufu.[14]

Some inscriptions in the chapels of the mastabas (like the pyramid, their burial chambers were usually bare of inscriptions) mention Khufu or his pyramid. For instance, an inscription of Mersyankh III states that "Her mother [is the] daughter of the King of Upper and Lower Egypt Khufu." Most often these references are part of a title, for example, Snnw-ka, "Chief of the Settlement and Overseer of the Pyramid City of Akhet-Khufu" or Merib, "Priest of Khufu".[15] Several tomb owners have a king's name as part of their own name (e.g. Chufudjedef, Chufuseneb, Merichufu). The earliest pharaoh alluded to in that manner at Giza is Snefru (Khufu's father).[16][17][18]

In 1936 Hassan uncovered a stela of Amenhotep II near the Great Sphinx of Giza which implies the two larger pyramids were still attributed to Khufu and Khafre in the New Kingdom. It reads: "He yoked the horses in Memphis, when he was still young, and stopped at the Sanctuary of Hor-em-akhet (the Sphinx). He spent a time there in going round it, looking at the beauty of the Sanctuary of Khufu and Khafra the revered."[19]

In 1954 two boat pits, one containing the Khufu ship, were discovered buried at the south foot of the pyramid. The cartouche of Djedefre was found on many of the blocks that covered the boat pits. As the successor and eldest son he would have presumably been responsible for the burial of Khufu.[20] The second boat pit was examined in 1987; excavation work started in 2010. Graffiti on the stones included 4 instances of the name "Khufu", 11 instances of "Djedefre", a year (in reign, season, month and day), measurements of the stone, various signs and marks, and a reference line used in construction, all done in red or black ink.[21]

During excavations in 2013 the Diary of Merer was found at Wadi al-Jarf. It documents the transportation of white limestone blocks from Tura to the Great Pyramid, which is mentioned by its original name Akhet Khufu (with a pyramid determinative) dozens of times. It details that the stones were accepted at She Akhet-Khufu ("the pool of the pyramid Horizon of Khufu") and Ro-She Khufu (“the entrance to the pool of Khufu”) which were under supervision of Ankhhaf, half brother and vizier of Khufu, as well as owner of the largest mastaba of the Giza East Field.[3]"


----------



## morethanafeeling (9 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Si las pirámides se construyeron con tecnología superior a la supuesta, habrían quedado infinidad de restos que ya habríamos descubierto. Utillaje específico, aleaciones imposibles para la época, elementos cocidos a temperaturas muy superiores de las que eran capaces los egipcios... Con haber encontrado un tornillo galvanizado, un tirafondos de plastico o un taco de caucho vulcanizado se acababa la discusión. Y sin embargo no hay nada de eso. Todo lo que han encontrado en las tumbas de las pirámides cuadra con lo que sabemos que sabían en aquella época.



Mucha fe tiene usted en los científicos. Si apareciese uno de esos tornillos galvanizados dirían que la zona se ha contaminado por algún saqueador de tumbas o por algún investigador. Los sótanos de los museos están llenos de piezas sin catalogar porque no cuadran con las versiones oficiales. Así funciona el oficialismo, a base de dogmas, y cualquier teoría o prueba que vaya contra la verdad oficial simplemente se aparta.


----------



## Derrochaduros (9 May 2022)

Siempre me ha gustado el tema de la tecnología de la antigüedad y este tema trae más miga de lo que creemos, el tema de las pirámides es venerado por muchas Sociedades secretas, las que escriben la historia, aparte del promontorio de dentro hay mucho más escombro junto con hormigón-argamasa de lo que nos cuentan, la primera cadena de producción de la historia fueron los carros de guerra egipcios(tecnología hitita), y en las pirámides hubo cadena de producción, trineos con rocas pulidas tirados por humanos y animales y rocas que van por rieles, una madera dentada como decía el del vídeo que pusieron.


----------



## Plinio Sexto (9 May 2022)

Aquí uno de los primeros vídeos del gran maestro: José Alfonso Hernando

Según valdeandemágico, la pirámide de Keops...medía la estabilidad magnética del planeta tierra (además de temperatura, vientos, movimientos sismicos...) y mandaba dichos datos al espacio. La cámara del Rey, era el amplificador fractal, cuya señal portadora (1.42 Ghz) salía por los conductos de ventilación. Todas las medidas de canalizaciones, cámaras y demás están relacionadas con las ondas electromagnéticas que por ahí viajaban.

Y aquí puedes encontrar todos los demás vídeos de su estudio sobre Keops. Creo que tienes que darte de alta en ODYSEE y obtener o comprar Lbrys (los tokens también los regalan por ver vídeos) (En "contenido" "buscar" Keops):



27 vídeos todos sobre Keops.
Se centra, no en como se construyeron, estudia para qué sirven y cuáles son los fundamentos de su actividad.


Para el que no lo conozca, pues bueno...sobre criptos pocos saben como él...pero no pretendan encontrar algo convencional ni a veces sencillo de entender.


----------



## Ederto (9 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Mucha fe tiene usted en los científicos. Si apareciese uno de esos tornillos galvanizados dirían que la zona se ha contaminado por algún saqueador de tumbas o por algún investigador. Los sótanos de los museos están llenos de piezas sin catalogar porque no cuadran con las versiones oficiales. Así funciona el oficialismo, a base de dogmas, y cualquier teoría o prueba que vaya contra la verdad oficial simplemente se aparta.



enséñeme una de esas piezas que no cuadran en su tiempo (no me venga con el mecanismo de anticitera). Un tornillo galvanizado que tenga 4.000 años de antigüedad se le nota la edad. Igual que a un tirafondos de plástico o un taco vulcanizado.

Búsqueme una porcelana calentada a 1300 grados hace 4.000 años y me callo la boca, un tenedor al que se le haya aplicado electrólisis, un mechero con restos de gas butano... El tema es que nunca hay nada totalmente imposible. Todo está justo rozando el larguero de lo que podrían o no podrían hacer las civilizaciones antiguas.

Si hubo una civilización extraterrestre tuvieron que construir una riada de herramientas y utillajes para todos esos esclavos, no iban a trabajar con puta piedra y cuerdas demier. Y sin embargo lo que se encuentra en los talleres alrededor de las pirámides son cuerdas de junco y piedras dadas forma a martillazos. Ni un triste casco de seguridad de plástico, ni una placa de aluminio diciendo "obra vigilada por el patriarca Braulio, primo, aquí no robes" ni nada. La obra es impresionante, pero no se dejaron en los alrededores nada que indique que no usaron solo lo que tenían a mano.

Y por otra parte, si podían tirar de tecnología alien... para qué usar esclavos?? aquí en cuanto tuvimos tecnología pasamos de la mano de obra. Nadie recoge el trigo mitad con cosechadora mitad con curris, se hace todo con máquinas. Y sin embargo los egipcios tiraban de esclavos cosa mala, que lo pone hasta en el antiguo testamento!

No pido mucho! una cosa así:





recuerdo de las bodas de plata de unos aliens que eran muy amigos del faraón, y que le dieron una de estas a todos los invitados de la comida y el faraón se lo llevó a la tumba. Con eso me vale. Un cristal churruscado con laser hace 4000 años. No pido más.


----------



## morethanafeeling (9 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> enséñeme una de esas piezas que no cuadran en su tiempo (no me venga con el mecanismo de anticitera). Un tornillo galvanizado que tenga 4.000 años de antigüedad se le nota la edad. Igual que a un tirafondos de plástico o un taco vulcanizado.
> 
> Búsqueme una porcelana calentada a 1300 grados hace 4.000 años y me callo la boca, un tenedor al que se le haya aplicado electrólisis, un mechero con restos de gas butano... El tema es que nunca hay nada totalmente imposible. Todo está justo rozando el larguero de lo que podrían o no podrían hacer las civilizaciones antiguas.
> 
> ...



Hay muchas, desde los mapas de Piri Reis, los objetos microscópicos del rio Narada, las baterías de Bagdad, el penique de Maine o el propio mecanismo de Anticitera. Pero es que estos son casos excepcionales porque normalmente cuando algo no cuadra simplemente se aparta y no se le da publicidad, por lo que no llega a conocimiento del gran público.

De todas formas, eso de ponerse a hablar de extraterrestres cuando se pone en duda la historia oficial no tiene mucho sentido. Supongo que es para ridiculizar cualquier voz disidente como hacen hoy día con muchos temas de actualidad. A mi la teoría de que las pirámides fueron construidas por extraterrestres me parece igual de disparatada que la oficial de que la construyeron egipcios picando y arrastrando piedras de toneladas con arcaicas herramientas de bronce y cuerdas. Las teorías más razonables me parecen la de que la construyó una civilización anterior a la egipcia con un conocimiento muy avanzado que no tiene porqué ser extraterrestre, o la de que fueron los propios egipcios los que contaban con una tecnología y conocimiento muy superior al que se les supone actualmente. Conocimiento que muy posiblemente perdieran tiempo después debido a alguna catástrofe, guerra o pandemia de algún tipo que mermó a la población y acabó con aquella élite que poseía todo el conocimiento.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (9 May 2022)

Ese es el tema
Parece que hay personas, que en cuanto pones en duda las versiones oficiales, ya te quieren poner el gorrito de aluminio en la cabeza. 
Las numeros no mienten
Tenían 2 minutos para cincelar, arrastrar, colocar y ajustar cada pedrolo
Que habían varios grupos, vale
Imaginemos que habían 10 grupos de trabajadores trabajando
Ponían 10 piedras en 20 minutos?


----------



## Ederto (9 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Hay muchas, desde los mapas de Piri Reis, los objetos microscópicos del rio Narada, las baterías de Bagdad, el penique de Maine o el propio mecanismo de Anticitera. Pero es que estos son casos excepcionales porque normalmente cuando algo no cuadra simplemente se aparta y no se le da publicidad, por lo que no llega a conocimiento del gran público.
> 
> De todas formas, eso de ponerse a hablar de extraterrestres cuando se pone en duda la historia oficial no tiene mucho sentido. Supongo que es para ridiculizar cualquier voz disidente como hacen hoy día con muchos temas de actualidad. A mi la teoría de que las pirámides fueron construidas por extraterrestres me parece igual de disparatada que la oficial de que la construyeron egipcios picando y arrastrando piedras de toneladas con arcaicas herramientas de bronce y cuerdas. Las teorías más razonables me parecen la de que la construyó una civilización anterior a la egipcia con un conocimiento muy avanzado que no tiene porqué ser extraterrestre, o la de que fueron los propios egipcios los que contaban con una tecnología y conocimiento muy superior al que se les supone actualmente. Conocimiento que muy posiblemente perdieran tiempo después debido a alguna catástrofe, guerra o pandemia de algún tipo que mermó a la población y acabó con aquella élite que poseía todo el conocimiento.



No me ha dado ningún ejemplo de nada claramente fuera de lugar.

mapas de Piri Reis: hay mil conjeturas, no son prueba de nada, desde luego afirmar que "eso" es la antartida es muy atrevido
los objetos microscópicos del rio Narada: fraude.
las baterías de Bagdad: que tengan un ácido y cobre no las convierte en baterías.
el penique de Maine: fraude
mecanismo de Anticitera: un juguete que sí podían construir con sus medios.


Tengo un amigo arqueólogo, trabaja para una diputación de una provincia donde salen restos arqueológicos si das una patada a una piedra, No voy a decir que sea Cadiz porque no quiero que se acabe sabiendo quién es, pues bien, este amigo mío está como loco por dar con algo que no corresponda al lugar y momentos donde se encuentre. Eso generaría material de estudio, publicaciones y, sobre todo, pastuqui, a paladas. Las cosas que no cuadran no se apartan jamás, se estudian como locos.

Si las pirámides las construyeron unos más avanzados y más listos... Cómo es que alrededor de las pirámides solo encontramos cuerdas hechas de hebras de junco y herramientas demier hechas de bronce? porqué no hay ni una bujía, ni un transformador, ni una máquina de aire a presión, ni un motor...


----------



## Spengler (9 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No me ha dado ningún ejemplo de nada claramente fuera de lugar.
> 
> mapas de Piri Reis: hay mil conjeturas, no son prueba de nada, desde luego afirmar que "eso" es la antartida es muy atrevido
> los objetos microscópicos del rio Narada: fraude.
> ...



Precisamente ese es el misterio por resolver. Las pirámides NO se pudieron hacer con la tecnología que conocemos de esa época.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (9 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Si las pirámides las construyeron unos más avanzados y más listos... Cómo es que alrededor de las pirámides solo encontramos cuerdas hechas de hebras de junco y herramientas demier hechas de bronce? porqué no hay ni una bujía, ni un transformador, ni una máquina de aire a presión, ni un motor...



Como podemos afirmar si hay vida más allá de la tierra, si nunca hemos visto nada parecido? 
Lo más fácil para limitar la mente es negar aquello que no entendemos, o no concebimos


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Si es que me lo dejas a huevo, alma de cántaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no hombre, que no. Que deja de atacarme a mi y aporta datos y bibliografía. 

¿Qué no la tienes? Pues entonces a callar. Las opiniones acreditadas y contrastadas y fundamentadas. 

2+2= 4. Si no estás de acuerdo y me quieres contar que la suma son 5, pues a demostrarlo. ¿Qué no puedes? Pues a callar. Tus opiniones no valen. Las cosas hay que demostrarlas.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Ese es el tema
> Parece que hay personas, que en cuanto pones en duda las versiones oficiales, ya te quieren poner el gorrito de aluminio en la cabeza.
> Las numeros no mienten
> Tenían 2 minutos para cincelar, arrastrar, colocar y ajustar cada pedrolo
> ...



Presenta autores de acreditada solvencia y reconocidos que hayan publicado trabajos demostrando teorías alternativas. No valen magufos ni Tsoukalos ni Daniken ni similares.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (9 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Presenta autores de acreditada solvencia y reconocidos que hayan publicado trabajos demostrando teorías alternativas. No valen magufos ni Tsoukalos ni Daniken ni similares.



No puedo afirmar ni negar nada, porque lamentablemente comprobar a ciencia cierta algo que ocurrió hace 4500 años, resulta tarea inalcanzable
Pero yo le pregunto
Cree usted en Dios? 
Hay libros con datos, con testimonios, hay supuestamente restos de la Cruz, hay restos de vasijas, de sabanas, todo apunta a que hace 2022 años, en Jerusalén se crucifico al hijo de Dios


----------



## imutes (9 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que no hombre, que no. Que deja de atacarme a mi y aporta datos y bibliografía.
> 
> ¿Qué no la tienes? Pues entonces a callar. Las opiniones acreditadas y contrastadas y fundamentadas.
> 
> 2+2= 4. Si no estás de acuerdo y me quieres contar que la suma son 5, pues a demostrarlo. ¿Qué no puedes? Pues a callar. Tus opiniones no valen. Las cosas hay que demostrarlas.



¿Crees que una persona ilustrada como yo puede tener el menor interés en debatir con una paleta fanática como tú? A parte de echarme unas risas ¿qué beneficio obtendría? .

Ya he dado algunos datos y la fuente es William Matthew Flinders Petrie. No sabes quién es, imagino. ¡Estudia!

Saludos, trollita. 

.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No puedo afirmar ni negar nada, porque lamentablemente comprobar a ciencia cierta algo que ocurrió hace 4500 años, resulta tarea inalcanzable
> Pero yo le pregunto
> Cree usted en Dios?
> Hay libros con datos, con testimonios, hay supuestamente restos de la Cruz, hay restos de vasijas, de sabanas, todo apunta a que hace 2022 años, en Jerusalén se crucifico al hijo de Dios



Hay por la red muchos documentales acerca del tema y sobre la construcción de las pirámides. Se ve la tecnología de la época, las canteras de donde salieron los bloques, y se documentan estudios de trazas instrumentales para el corte y tallado y ajuste de los bloques. Además hay investigaciones de arqueología experimental sobre como pudieron ser trasladados los bloques y la construcción de las pirámides. No hacen falta aliens ni atlantes ni mierdas para explicar su construcción.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Crees que una persona ilustrada como yo puede tener el menor interés en debatir con una paleta fanática como tú? A parte de echarme unas risas ¿qué beneficio obtendría? .
> 
> Ya he dado algunos datos y la fuente es William Matthew Flinders Petrie. No sabes quién es, imagino. ¡Estudia!
> 
> ...



Aterriza. Que andas perdido por las nubes "ilustrado"...no tienes ni puta idea y además pretendes vendernos una enciclopedia.

Anda y vete a cagar a la vía.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (9 May 2022)

Me encantan estos hilos porque se aprende mucho y ademas se hace una buena criba de trolls para futuros hilos, que gran invento lo de ignorar a determinados usuarios! Asi no se pierde tiempo.

Agradezco los debates sanos, con opiniones contrapuestas, pero que ascazo me da la gente que quiere imponer su criterio enarbolando la bandera de la ciencia para descalificar a los demás haciendo de menos a otras personas simplemente por pensar diferente, que gracia me hacen los que se enervan e insultan aprovechando el anonimato que brinda un foro, insultando por que otros tienen distinta opinion en un foro de internet, como si dejar aqui clara su verdad fuera una prioridad absoluta, como si ganasen algo o fueran a salvar el mundo, que pena de sociedad.

Aun asi muy buen hilo. Un saludo a todos los que saben debatir con respeto.


----------



## imutes (10 May 2022)

Fijaos en las medidas de la cara norte y sur según Petrie.

N 230,36276 m
S 230,3653 m

¡Esto nos da un error de 2,54 mm en 230,36 m!
¿Cual sería el error por metro? Sé que muchos listillos tienen problemas con la aritmética y calculando medias pero es fácil de resolver: ¡0,011 mm por metro!

Ahora tratad de dibujar sobre un papel 2 rectas paralelas de 1 m con todos los medios a vuestro alcance con ese margen de error. ¿Creéis que podríais? Eso sin tener en cuenta que si quisierais hacer un cuadrado, tendríais que hacerlo con un error máximo de ¡2" de arco! en las esquinas para igualar a las de La Gran Pirámide.

Un consejo, no perdáis el tiempo debatiendo con idiotas que creen saberlo todo; acabaríais hablando como idiotas y ganarían el debate porque tienen más experiencia en idioteces y no se cansan nunca.

¡Saludos!


----------



## morethanafeeling (10 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Si las pirámides las construyeron unos más avanzados y más listos... Cómo es que alrededor de las pirámides solo encontramos cuerdas hechas de hebras de junco y herramientas demier hechas de bronce? porqué no hay ni una bujía, ni un transformador, ni una máquina de aire a presión, ni un motor...



Hombre, pensar que una civilización avanzada tenga que tener forzosamente una tecnología idéntica a la nuestra es un poco infantil. Yo por lo menos no me lo imagino así. ¿Y si dominaban la alquimia y tenían la fórmula para reblandecer la piedra y de esa forma poder trabajarla como si fuera arcilla? ¿O para fabricar la piedra directamente a partir de algún producto químico como si fuera cemento? ¿Qué herramientas esperarías encontrar?

Aparte de eso, si se tratase de una civilización anterior a la egipcia estaríamos hablando de que estuvieron hace más de 5.000 años. ¿Cómo encontrar herramientas de una civilización tan antigua que ni siquiera tienes constancia de que haya existido? ¿Cómo encontrar restos de herramientas tan antiguas en un lugar que después ha estado habitado durante miles de años por otras civilizaciones? Una civilización sepulta a la anterior. Se pueden encontrar restos en un sitio que ha quedado abandonado después de la desaparición de una civilización y ha permanecido intacto, pero en un sitio donde después han habido otras civilizaciones durante miles de años es muy complicado. Es como si tú ahora te quieres poner a buscar herramientas de hace 5.000 años en el centro de Madrid. A ver cuantas encuentras...

Hay que recordar que en tiempos de Cleopatra las grandes pirámides ya eran consideradas ruinas de un pasado muy remoto... y ya entonces les parecían impresionantes y majestuosas...


----------



## PEPEYE (10 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Hay muchas, desde los mapas de Piri Reis, los objetos microscópicos del rio Narada, las baterías de Bagdad, el penique de Maine o el propio mecanismo de Anticitera. Pero es que estos son casos excepcionales porque normalmente cuando algo no cuadra simplemente se aparta y no se le da publicidad, por lo que no llega a conocimiento del gran público.
> 
> De todas formas, eso de ponerse a hablar de extraterrestres cuando se pone en duda la historia oficial no tiene mucho sentido. Supongo que es para ridiculizar cualquier voz disidente como hacen hoy día con muchos temas de actualidad. A mi la teoría de que las pirámides fueron construidas por extraterrestres me parece igual de disparatada que la oficial de que la construyeron egipcios picando y arrastrando piedras de toneladas con arcaicas herramientas de bronce y cuerdas. Las teorías más razonables me parecen la de que la construyó una civilización anterior a la egipcia con un conocimiento muy avanzado que no tiene porqué ser extraterrestre, o la de que fueron los propios egipcios los que contaban con una tecnología y conocimiento muy superior al que se les supone actualmente. Conocimiento que muy posiblemente perdieran tiempo después debido a alguna catástrofe, guerra o pandemia de algún tipo que mermó a la población y acabó con aquella élite que poseía todo el conocimiento.



Yo tambien estaba admirado sobre el mapa de Piri Reis, sobre todo por la supuesta cartografia de la Antartida sin cubrir por los hielos, pero en este caso si he encontrado en la red una respuesta consistente, El mapa de Piri Reis no representa la Antartida si te fijas bien lo que representa es la parte de la costa sur que no le cabia en el mapa, Sino me se explicar te lo busco, Con esto quiero mostrar mi interes en encontrar algo logico que explique ciertas cosas
Otro tema son ciertas construcciones del antiguo Egipto y no me refiero solo a las piramides como ejemplo el *Serapeum de Saqqara, aluzinante,* te recomiendo leer sobre el sino tenias conocimiento de el


----------



## PEPEYE (10 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Hombre, pensar que una civilización avanzada tenga que tener forzosamente una tecnología idéntica a la nuestra es un poco infantil. Yo por lo menos no me lo imagino así. ¿Y si dominaban la alquimia y tenían la fórmula para reblandecer la piedra y de esa forma poder trabajarla como si fuera arcilla? ¿O para fabricar la piedra directamente a partir de algún producto químico como si fuera cemento? ¿Qué herramientas esperarías encontrar?
> 
> Aparte de eso, si se tratase de una civilización anterior a la egipcia estaríamos hablando de que estuvieron hace más de 5.000 años. ¿Cómo encontrar herramientas de una civilización tan antigua que ni siquiera tienes constancia de que haya existido? ¿Cómo encontrar restos de herramientas tan antiguas en un lugar que después ha estado habitado durante miles de años por otras civilizaciones? Una civilización sepulta a la anterior. Se pueden encontrar restos en un sitio que ha quedado abandonado después de la desaparición de una civilización y ha permanecido intacto, pero en un sitio donde después han habido otras civilizaciones durante miles de años es muy complicado. Es como si tú ahora te quieres poner a buscar herramientas de hace 5.000 años en el centro de Madrid. A ver cuantas encuentras...
> 
> Hay que recordar que en tiempos de Cleopatra las grandes pirámides ya eran consideradas ruinas de un pasado muy remoto... y ya entonces les parecían impresionantes y majestuosas...



Entiendo que es dificil leer y recordar todas las respuestas de este interesante post, voy a recordar unos datos
Respecto a la posibilidad de que las piedras fueran artificiales no es una teoria desechable es el famoso Ari Kat y no es una elucubracion esta descrita en una estela
El tema de las supuestas herramientas desconocidas, no hay ninguna representacion de ellas es controvertido, pero lo de la aleacion con que estaban hechas opino que no o ¿se utilizaba esa aleacion para la construccion de las piramides?, porque no hay ni rastro de la supuesta aleacion en ningun resto arquelogico
Voy repetir un argumento recientemente expuesto la orientacion de la piramide de Keops tiene un error de 1/15 de grado.
Por lo que se esa precision es imposible alcanzarla con brujulas magneticas, aunque esten compensadas,
Os pongo una imagen de un compas magnetico nautico actual, debe ser compensados previamente y ahora explicarme ¿como hicieron para dividir cada raya, grado, en 1/15?


----------



## Vantage (10 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Hombre, pensar que una civilización avanzada tenga que tener forzosamente una tecnología idéntica a la nuestra es un poco infantil. Yo por lo menos no me lo imagino así. ¿Y si dominaban la alquimia y tenían la fórmula para reblandecer la piedra y de esa forma poder trabajarla como si fuera arcilla? ¿O para fabricar la piedra directamente a partir de algún producto químico como si fuera cemento? ¿Qué herramientas esperarías encontrar?
> 
> *Aparte de eso, si se tratase de una civilización anterior a la egipcia estaríamos hablando de que estuvieron hace más de 5.000 años.* ¿Cómo encontrar herramientas de una civilización tan antigua que ni siquiera tienes constancia de que haya existido? ¿Cómo encontrar restos de herramientas tan antiguas en un lugar que después ha estado habitado durante miles de años por otras civilizaciones? Una civilización sepulta a la anterior. Se pueden encontrar restos en un sitio que ha quedado abandonado después de la desaparición de una civilización y ha permanecido intacto, pero en un sitio donde después han habido otras civilizaciones durante miles de años es muy complicado. Es como si tú ahora te quieres poner a buscar herramientas de hace 5.000 años en el centro de Madrid. A ver cuantas encuentras...
> 
> Hay que recordar que en tiempos de Cleopatra las grandes pirámides ya eran consideradas ruinas de un pasado muy remoto... y ya entonces les parecían impresionantes y majestuosas...



Gobekli tepe fue enterrado (¿para preservarlo?) deliberadamente hace 9000 años. Civilizaciones anteriores a la de Egipto ha habido, por supuesto.


----------



## PEPEYE (10 May 2022)

Bueno vamos a hablar de CIENCIA, con mayusculas, osea la que contiene datos irrrefutables publicados por cientificos solventes.
No se si sabeis que desde hace unos años se esta haciendo un estudio mediante muones de la piramide de KEOPS, el cual permite obtener
un mapa de las diferentes densidades de la piramide. Pues bien se sabia que habia una camara oculta, en el siguiente articulo se anuncia la existencia de una segunda camara.
El articulo es el siguiente de febrero de este año
https://arxiv.org/pdf/2202.08184.pdf
En la pagina 11 teneis el esquema

Mas informacion ScanPyramids
Trato de no ser un conspiranoico pero en este enlace esta bastante bien explicado
Esto puede CAMBIAR LA HISTORIA – Nuevos datos sobre LA CÁMARA SECRETA de la GRAN PIRÁMIDE de Egipto


----------



## Ederto (10 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Hombre, pensar que una civilización avanzada tenga que tener forzosamente una tecnología idéntica a la nuestra es un poco infantil. Yo por lo menos no me lo imagino así. ¿Y si dominaban la alquimia y tenían la fórmula para reblandecer la piedra y de esa forma poder trabajarla como si fuera arcilla? ¿O para fabricar la piedra directamente a partir de algún producto químico como si fuera cemento? ¿Qué herramientas esperarías encontrar?
> 
> Aparte de eso, si se tratase de una civilización anterior a la egipcia estaríamos hablando de que estuvieron hace más de 5.000 años. ¿Cómo encontrar herramientas de una civilización tan antigua que ni siquiera tienes constancia de que haya existido? ¿Cómo encontrar restos de herramientas tan antiguas en un lugar que después ha estado habitado durante miles de años por otras civilizaciones? Una civilización sepulta a la anterior. Se pueden encontrar restos en un sitio que ha quedado abandonado después de la desaparición de una civilización y ha permanecido intacto, pero en un sitio donde después han habido otras civilizaciones durante miles de años es muy complicado. Es como si tú ahora te quieres poner a buscar herramientas de hace 5.000 años en el centro de Madrid. A ver cuantas encuentras...
> 
> Hay que recordar que en tiempos de Cleopatra las grandes pirámides ya eran consideradas ruinas de un pasado muy remoto... y ya entonces les parecían impresionantes y majestuosas...



A ver si lo entiendo... No encontramos ninguna prueba, ergo hubo una civilización muy anterior que dominaba técnicas que para nosotros son ciencia ficción, y aún así entre las piedras de las pirámides, cuando se levantan, seguimos encontrando restos de cuerdas, palos y a veces algún hueso de una falange aplasatada.

Hoy en día, con nuestra tecnología inferior, seguimos usando cuerdas y palos para subir ladrillos en una obra?? Cuánta mierda queda alrededor de una obra al terminar un edificio? cuántos trozos de ladrillo roto cocido, cuántas tirafondos, arandelas, chapas, chapitas, plásticos, latas de cocacola de los curris, colillas, pisadas, pegotes de hormigón, etc???? y los que hicieron las pirámides no se dejaron nada. Ni un paquete del güiston que fumen los de esa civilización ni nada.

Tenían toda clase de materiales estupendos y resulta que el faraón, que debía ser alguien con cierta influencia, se mandó enterrar con un mogollón de cosas hechas con madera, hueso y metales pero solo de los que tenía a su alcance. Qué raro.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> _Oh solon, Solon, vosotros los Helenos, no sois mas que niños...
> No existe una vieja doctrina transmitida entre vosotros por una tradicion antigua, ni ninguna ciencia completa con la edad, y os dire la razon que hay tras estos hechos.
> 
> Han habido y habran de nuevo mumerosas destrucciones de la humanidad, derivadas de muchas causas, la mayoria de ellas provocadas por el fuego de la tierra y las inundaciones.
> ...



Tremendo. Y es que es así, los restos arqueológicos parecen indicar varios cataclismos a lo largo de las eras, no me extrañaría nada que después de cada cataclismo todo se borrase y hubiese que empezar de nuevo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Hay otro detallito, Egipto entero está lleno de ruinas de pirámides muchísimo más pequeñas que las de El Cairo, es decir que los egipcios intentaron reproducirlas a pequeña escala y ni siquiera de eso fueron capaces.



Exactamente. Intentaron reproducir lo que habían hecho sus "antepasados" y ni de coña pudieron hacer algo semejante.


----------



## Ederto (10 May 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Tremendo. Y es que es así, los restos arqueológicos parecen indicar varios cataclismos a lo largo de las eras, no me extrañaría nada que después de cada cataclismo todo se borrase y hubiese que empezar de nuevo.



todo se borrase, desapareciese hasta la última herramienta, nadie reutilizase nada, nadie retomase parte de ese conocimiento, todo se perdiera sin dejar rastro... como si nunca hubiese existido. Igual igual.

Si hoy hubiese un megacataclismo del tipo que sea, que dejase solo un puñado de humanos... Crées que sus desecendientes 100 años después vivirían en cuevas?


----------



## Ederto (10 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Hay otro detallito, Egipto entero está lleno de ruinas de pirámides muchísimo más pequeñas que las de El Cairo, es decir que los egipcios intentaron reproducirlas a pequeña escala y ni siquiera de eso fueron capaces.



las pirámides enanas chungas no serán.... anteriores??? por comentar.


----------



## Shy (10 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> las pirámides enanas chungas no serán.... anteriores??? por comentar.



Que va, son posteriores y en la visitas a Egipto ni siquiera las suelen enseñar para mantener la farsa de las otras.


----------



## Ederto (10 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Que va, son posteriores y en la visitas a Egipto ni siquiera las suelen enseñar para mantener la farsa de las otras.



bueno, los visigodos también pintaban unos cuadros que daban vergüenza ajena frente a los romanos. No digo que la civilización no pueda tener retrocesos, pero no del calibre que se plantea.


----------



## Shy (10 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> bueno, los visigodos también pintaban unos cuadros que daban vergüenza ajena frente a los romanos. No digo que la civilización no pueda tener retrocesos, pero no del calibre que se plantea.



En este caso no es que los egipcios tuvieran retroceso, es que mantuvieron contacto con una civilización distinta y muy superior durante un tiempo, luego dejaron de tenerlo. Lo cual no es nada nuevo, es una constante en la historia de un montón de pueblos.


----------



## otroyomismo (10 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> dar con algo que no corresponda al lugar y momentos donde se encuentre. Eso generaría material de estudio, publicaciones y, sobre todo, pastuqui, a paladas. Las cosas que no cuadran no se apartan jamás, se estudian como locos.



Todo, todito, todo?







No son exactamernte Ooparts. Pero precisamente los retiraron de la exposicion en el museo por no saber "explicarlos". No recuerdo si se han perdido o no.

Y, por cierto, creo que las pilas de Bagdad tambien se han perdido.


----------



## Derrochaduros (10 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Yo tambien estaba admirado sobre el mapa de Piri Reis, sobre todo por la supuesta cartografia de la Antartida sin cubrir por los hielos, pero en este caso si he encontrado en la red una respuesta consistente, El mapa de Piri Reis no representa la Antartida si te fijas bien lo que representa es la parte de la costa sur que no le cabia en el mapa, Sino me se explicar te lo busco, Con esto quiero mostrar mi interes en encontrar algo logico que explique ciertas cosas
> Otro tema son ciertas construcciones del antiguo Egipto y no me refiero solo a las piramides como ejemplo el *Serapeum de Saqqara, aluzinante,* te recomiendo leer sobre el sino tenias conocimiento de el



Lo del mapa de Piri Reis se obtuvo en un acto de pirateo , se cree que sobre un barco mallorquín, había cartografía oculta , logico en una época en que la información es poder- el peligro pirático, solo había alguien tan poderoso como para movilizar recursos y conocimientos de navegación al margen de la Corona, órdenes militares....


----------



## Derrochaduros (10 May 2022)

Hubo 4 civilizaciones que fueron más precoces a las demás , Creta y alrededores, la península anatólica, Oriente Medio y Egipto, el hecho diferencial de Egipto es que le podían aplicar economías de escala y que tenía acceso a los avances tecnológicos de los otros tres porque era donde más comercio activo había y mayor estabilidad política


----------



## Vantage (10 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Hubo 4 civilizaciones que fueron más precoces a las demás , Creta y alrededores, la península anatólica, Oriente Medio y Egipto, el hecho diferencial de Egipto es que le podían aplicar economías de escala y que tenía acceso a los avances tecnológicos de los otros tres porque era donde más comercio activo había y mayor estabilidad política



Lo que menciona solo es una pequeña parte del mundo...
Hubieron "algunas mas". Veanse las americas, japon... 
Incluso aqui en la peninsula tenemos muestras de tecnologias insolitas.
Solo la India ya es algo absolutamente desconcertante...


----------



## imutes (10 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Lo que menciona solo es una pequeña parte del mundo...
> Hubieron "algunas mas". Veanse las americas, japon...
> Incluso aqui en la peninsula tenemos muestras de tecnologias insolitas.
> Solo la India ya es algo absolutamente desconcertante...



Es muy complicado demostrar la existencia de civilizaciones más antiguas de lo que los arquelogos oficiales quieren reconer. Entre otros motivos porque se entra en "bucle". Veamos un ejemplo:


"_En 1992 el geólogo doctor Robert M. Schoch, de la Facultad de Estudos Básicos de la Universidad de Boston, junto con otros científicos, emprendió unas mediciones geológicas y análisis de la Esfinge. Los resultados demostraron que tiene al menos 5.000 años más de lo que se creía 1. Se suele creer que el faraón Kefren (2520-2494 a. C.) había construido la Esfinge. Esto no se debe a que se haya descubierto ninguna prueba real, sino a que el nombre «Kefrén» todavía se puede leer a duras penas en un cartouche deteriorado, si se quiere leer así. Este nombre medio borrado ni siquiera pertenece a la Esfinge, sino a una estela del faraón Tutmosis IV, que reinó más de 1.000 años después de Kefrén, del 1401 al 1391 a. C.

Pero ¿cómo llegó Schoch a su conclusión de que la Esfinge era anterior a Kefrén al menos en 5.000 años? Su equipo plantó en el terreno una serie de sensores sísmicos. Se generaron ondas sonoras que permitieron determinar lo que había bajo la superficie, un método que ha tenido una utilidad continuada en el campo de la geología. Los ordenadores estudiaron los datos y produjeron largas series de dibujos, que reproducían un plano subterráneo exacto de la Esfinge. Había claras señales de erosión a una profundidad de 2,4 metros, señales que faltaban en la parte trasera. Pero en esa parte trasera se habían realizado reparaciones mucho después de la construcción de la Esfinge. Durante su reinado, el faraón Tutmosis IV mandó desenterrar la Esfinge y repararla.

Las mediciones geológicas y los análisis químicos apuntaban a una única conclusión posible: las poderosas señales de erosión y de deterioros por la intemperie se remontaban a una época de lluvias abundantes, que no se había producido en tiempos de Kefrén. Por un método semejante al de los anillos de crecimiento de los árboles, fue posible datar esta erosión hacia el 7.000 a. C, como mínimo.

Y ¿cómo reaccionaron los arqueólogos ante los datos de Schoch? Con una tormenta de indignación. En una conferencia celebrada en Boston, Mark Lehner, de la Universidad de Chicago, calificó a Schoch de «seudocientífico». El argumento principal de Lehner era el siguiente. Si la Esfinge era, verdaderamente, tan antigua, debía existir en aquella época una cultura capaz de erigir una obra de arte como esa. Pero en aquellos tiempos los seres humanos no eran más que cazadores y recolectores. ¡Punto final! 

1 «Sphmx, Riddle put to Rest?», en Science, vol. 255, núm. 5.046, 14 de febrero de 1992. _"

¿Entendéis lo que quiero decir? Es un tipo de argumento circular, una falacia lógica.

 Por otro lado , se podría considerar las evedencias geológicas como prueba de que sí hubieron civilizaciones anteriores a la egipcia, que no dejaría de ser nativa de la zona, pero no egipcia como la entiende la egiptología como tal. Aquí surge un problema político: las autoridades egipcias no quieren ni oir hablar del tema, es una cuestión de orgullo nacional (mal entendida a mi parecer):

" _A los arqueólogos no les interesa el hecho de que Schoch no era ni mucho menos el único geólogo que intervenía en las mediciones sísmicas en la meseta de Gizé. Entre los miembros del equipo figuraban también el doctor Thomas L. Dobecki, otros dos geólogos, un arquitecto y un oceanógrafo. Nadie prestó ninguna atención a su firme convencimiento de que las partes inferiores de la Esfinge contenían claramente canales de agua que sólo podían haberse formado como consecuencia de una larga exposición al agua.* Los análisis geológicos del doctor Schoch fueron condenados rotundamente por el entonces director de antigüedades de Gizé, *__*el egipcio doctor Zahi Hawass*__*, que las tachó de «alucinaciones americanas». Según él, «no existía en absoluto ninguna justificación científica» para la nueva fecha que atribuía Schoch a la Esfing*_*e* "

A los egiptólogos no les interesa ninguna evidencia que contradiga su dogma aunque se haya obtenido siguiendo rigurosamente el método científico. Un supuesta rama de la ciencia que desprecia la evidencia científica que no le conviene a su relato se desacredita a sí misma.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Por favor, a magufimierdear al subforo a tal efecto. La pirámide es un edificio muy estable en que la parte ya construida sirve de andamio, lo que facilita mucho las cosas. Por eso tantas culturas las erigieron. Si aceptamos al suelo de piedra como la estructura arquitectónica mas sencilla, la pirámide debe ser la segunda o la tercera pues consiste en una pila de suelos de área decreciente sin necesidad de vigas, paredes de carga, arcos, columnas ni nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Ese hombre tiene a su edad la curiosidad y el espíritu científico que cien magufos juntos -algunos incluso con carreras técnicas- no han tenido nunca. Tipos como él construyeron maravillas a ojímetro sin cálculos de estructuras ni mas matemáticas que contar el número de ladrillos, sólo con trucos sencillos e ingeniosos.



joder QUE GUAPO.


----------



## cachuli (11 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Hubo 4 civilizaciones que fueron más precoces a las demás , Creta y alrededores, la península anatólica, Oriente Medio y Egipto, el hecho diferencial de Egipto es que le podían aplicar economías de escala y que tenía acceso a los avances tecnológicos de los otros tres porque era donde más comercio activo había y mayor estabilidad política



Hombre, tienes los aztecas, los mayas, incas... Cuando terminemos de aclarar la construcción de las pirámides de Giza nos vamos por ejemplo a la pirámide del Sol que es casi del tamaño de la de keops

Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lubinillo (11 May 2022)

La teoría oficial es falsa porque esta destinada a envilecer al ser humano. Por eso deja sitio para la conjetura y la refutación.
Las pirámides las hicieron seres humanos con dos cojones bien puestos, no como ahora que estamos apoyardaos de forma intencionada.
Y no les hizo falta ningún aparato eléctrico ni ninguna revolución industrial.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

cachuli dijo:


> Hombre, tienes los aztecas, los mayas, incas... Cuando terminemos de aclarar la construcción de las pirámides de Giza nos vamos por ejemplo a la pirámide del Sol que es casi del tamaño de la de keops
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk



Casi dice el mermado, no es ni mitad y los bloques son enanos, aparte estaban derruidas parcialmente o casi total.

Y la reconstrucción ha sido una chapuza total, han hecho 5 niveles cuando tenía 4.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 May 2022)

Pues la p


Covid Bryant dijo:


> Casi dice el mermado, no es ni mitad y los bloques son enanos, aparte estaban derruidas parcialmente o casi total.



La pirámide del Sol en tenochiattsn es enorme..


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues la p
> 
> La pirámide del Sol en tenochiattsn es enorme..



Enorme polla en tu boca de costra, estuve hace 3 meses, me lo dices o me lo cuentas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Enorme polla en tu boca de costra, estuve hace 3 meses, me lo dices o me lo cuentas?



Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://plenitudazteca.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/mexico-tenochtitlan-piramides-1024x683-1-1024x650.jpg si si pequeña


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (11 May 2022)

cachuli dijo:


> Hombre, tienes los aztecas, los mayas, incas... Cuando terminemos de aclarar la construcción de las pirámides de Giza nos vamos por ejemplo a la pirámide del Sol que es casi del tamaño de la de keops
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk



Y esas culturas, curiosamente, también veneraban a dioses basados en el sol, las estrellas, etc


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Eres tonto pa siempre la de keops es más del doble y los bloques x100.


----------



## Hudson818 (11 May 2022)

Snefru fué anterior a Keops, una de sus esposas fué la madre de Keops. Durante los 24 años de su reinado se construyeron tres pirámides: la primera se derrumbó, la segunda es la pirámide acodada (empezaron con mucha pendiente y a medias cambiaron porque no les iba a aguantar la estructura) y la tercera la pirámide roja.

Las tres pirámides suponen 3,6 millones de m3 de piedra. La de Keops son 2,6 millones de m3 de piedra.

Si pudieron acometer tres pirámides en apenas un cuarto de siglo, la roja tiene una base de 220m con una altura de 104m (230x147 la de Keops) hacer la de Keops es viable, sobre todo con la experiencia acumulada por los arquitectos de Snefru.

Hay muchos logros extraordinarios en el Imperio Antiguo que nunca volvieron a acometerse en los siguientes periodos de esplendor de Egipto, es una lástima no tener más información de aquel periodo.


----------



## mmm (11 May 2022)

Este hombre conoce muy bien las pirámides


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> En este caso no es que los egipcios tuvieran retroceso, es que mantuvieron contacto con una civilización distinta y muy superior durante un tiempo, luego dejaron de tenerlo. Lo cual no es nada nuevo, es una constante en la historia de un montón de pueblos.



Eso ha pasado muchas veces... Y siempre ha dejado un rastro. Los vikingos fueron usados como guardia personal de los emperadores bizantinos, por ejemplo. Pues bien, en multitud de enterramientos escandinavos de la época aparecen objetos bizantinos y musulmanes! hace poco se encontró en Suecia un esqueleto con un anillo de jade con el símbolo de "Alá es grande". 

Por qué los faraones en sus tumbas no tienen ningún objeto de esa civilización superior incluso a la nuestra?? no se me ocurre literalmente NADA de lo que puedo encontrar en mi casa que si apareciese en una tumba de un faraón alguien diría "vale, aquí ha estado alguien de una civilización superior". Y sin embargo los faraones no tienen nada que se salga de su época, y lo que es peor, eran considerados lo puto más. En ningún jeroglífico hablan de unos vecinos que son la puta caña y hacen cosas increíbles.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es muy complicado demostrar la existencia de civilizaciones más antiguas de lo que los arquelogos oficiales quieren reconer. Entre otros motivos porque se entra en "bucle". Veamos un ejemplo:
> 
> 
> "_En 1992 el geólogo doctor Robert M. Schoch, de la Facultad de Estudos Básicos de la Universidad de Boston, junto con otros científicos, emprendió unas mediciones geológicas y análisis de la Esfinge. Los resultados demostraron que tiene al menos 5.000 años más de lo que se creía 1. Se suele creer que el faraón Kefren (2520-2494 a. C.) había construido la Esfinge. Esto no se debe a que se haya descubierto ninguna prueba real, sino a que el nombre «Kefrén» todavía se puede leer a duras penas en un cartouche deteriorado, si se quiere leer así. Este nombre medio borrado ni siquiera pertenece a la Esfinge, sino a una estela del faraón Tutmosis IV, que reinó más de 1.000 años después de Kefrén, del 1401 al 1391 a. C.
> ...



afirmaciones extraordinarias exigen pruebas extraordinarias. Cómo saben que esas erosiones no se debieron a crecidas del Nilo o tormentas de arena, por ejemplo? No, es mucho más probable que haya que reescribir toda la historia.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Y esas culturas, curiosamente, también veneraban a dioses basados en el sol, las estrellas, etc



y qué van a venerar?? las nubes?? que el sol es la base de la existencia es algo que se le ocurre a cualquiera por todo el planeta.


----------



## Shy (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso ha pasado muchas veces... Y siempre ha dejado un rastro. Los vikingos fueron usados como guardia personal de los emperadores bizantinos, por ejemplo. Pues bien, en multitud de enterramientos escandinavos de la época aparecen objetos bizantinos y musulmanes! hace poco se encontró en Suecia un esqueleto con un anillo de jade con el símbolo de "Alá es grande".
> 
> Por qué los faraones en sus tumbas no tienen ningún objeto de esa civilización superior incluso a la nuestra?? no se me ocurre literalmente NADA de lo que puedo encontrar en mi casa que si apareciese en una tumba de un faraón alguien diría "vale, aquí ha estado alguien de una civilización superior". Y sin embargo los faraones no tienen nada que se salga de su época, y lo que es peor, eran considerados lo puto más. En ningún jeroglífico hablan de unos vecinos que son la puta caña y hacen cosas increíbles.



Bueno, de hecho están hablando todo el tiempo en sus escritos de esa civilización superior: los dioses que veneran. Los egipcios siempre miran al cielo (de donde vienen los dioses) y a la muerte (la continuación de la vida) de la cual saben por el conocimiento transmitido por ellos. 

Las propias pirámides son los vestigios de esa civilización superior, ni siquiera se sabe lo que son ni para qué se hicieron. Lo que es irrefutable es que los egipcios no las hicieron, puede que se construyeran mientras tuvieron contacto con esa civilización o simplemente ya estaban allí desde ni se sabe cuando. La egiptología oficial miente con descaro respecto a este tema, la pirámides jamas se concibieron como tumbas, a pesar de que tres faraones sí les dieron ese uso.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Las propias pirámides son los vestigios de esa civilización superior, ni siquiera se sabe lo que son ni para qué se hicieron.



Los sarcófagos que tienen dentro pueden darte alguna pista.


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> afirmaciones extraordinarias exigen pruebas extraordinarias. Cómo saben que esas erosiones no se debieron a crecidas del Nilo o tormentas de arena, por ejemplo? No, es mucho más probable que haya que reescribir toda la historia.



Existe abundante documentacion al respecto. Son multiples pruebas geologicas y modelos que lo avalan... No es ninguna "afirmacion extraordinaria" es que muchos se enteran ahora (con bastantes años de retrato desde el primer momento que se hipotizo).

Deben actualizarse y aplicarse al cuento; demuestren que fue construida cuando dicen que fue construida. Demuestren que toda la erosion proviene de la arena y el viento en ese tiempo dado.

No pueden porque no son cientificos ni mucho menos heterodoxos.


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Los sarcófagos que tienen dentro pueden darte alguna pista.



Las cosas no funcionan asi...

Si aplicamos esa tecnica,
Acaso los sarcofagos gigantes de Saqqara contenian cuerpos de gigantes?
De hecho no contenian nada en su interior y algunos estaban sellados.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Las cosas no funcionan asi...
> 
> Si aplicamos esa tecnica,
> Acaso los sarcofagos gigantes de Saqqara contenian cuerpos de gigantes?
> De hecho no contenian nada en su interior y algunos estaban sellados.



Sellados después de ser saqueados.


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Sellados después de ser saqueados.



Eso es mucho suponer. ¿O piensas que fueron sellados con algun tipo de mortero?


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> afirmaciones extraordinarias exigen pruebas extraordinarias. Cómo saben que esas erosiones no se debieron a crecidas del Nilo o tormentas de arena, por ejemplo? No, es mucho más probable que haya que reescribir toda la historia.



Busca el articulo referenciado y los sabrás _«Sphmx, Riddle put to Rest?», en Science, vol. 255, núm. 5.046, 14 de febrero de 1992._
¿Conoces la revista Science? Supongo que no ya que me lo preguntas a mi en lugar de leerla.

También supongo que no sabes que la Meseta de Guiza es una macro-necropolis, un lugar sagrado para la civilización egipcia repleta de construcciones de todo tipo (capillas, tumbas, piramiditas chapuceras etc) ¿Cómo sabes pues que los materiales de construcción hallados (cuerdas etc) son los que se utilizaron en las construcción de las 3 grandes pirámides y no en las otras construcciones?

Recuerda, _afirmaciones extraodinarias exigen pruebas extraordinarias. _Espero respuesta del nivel requerido.

La ciencia, teóricamente, debe rectificar cuando aparecen nuevas evidencias que falsan las anteriores. ¿Es la egiptología una ciencia?

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Busca el articulo referenciado y los sabrás _«Sphmx, Riddle put to Rest?», en Science, vol. 255, núm. 5.046, 14 de febrero de 1992._
> ¿Conoces la revista Science? Supongo que no ya que me lo preguntas a mi en lugar de leerla.
> 
> También supongo que no sabes que la Meseta de Guiza es una macro-necropolis, un lugar sagrado para la civilización egipcia repleta de construcciones de todo tipo (capillas, tumbas, piramiditas chapuceras etc) ¿Cómo sabes pues que los materiales de construcción hayados (cuerdas etc) son los que se utilizaron en las construcción de las 3 grandes pirámides y no en las otras construcciones?
> ...



yo no he hecho ninguna afirmación extraordinaria. No soy egiptólogo, solo me ciño a la lógica.

Si una civilización superior construyó las tres pirámides de Guiza... Por qué no se ha encontrado alrededor nada, absolutamente nada, que se salga de época? utensilios de acero inoxidable, aluminio o cualquier aleación "moderna", plásticos, cauchos... Lo que sea, me da igual si es un cenicero con cáscaras de pipa de calabaza o un destornillador con punta de acero reforzado. Con encontrar un solo utensilio vale para callar la boca a toda la "curia" egiptóloga ortodoxa, y sin embargo... Cuando se retira una roca de las pirámides de Guiza solo hay restos de madera y de cuerdas hechas con juntos. Ni un triste tirafondos ni un taco de caucho, ni un plástico de embalar de burbujas... nah.

Alrededor solo se han encontrado restos de talleres y viviendas de curris de hace 4.000 años, con las cosas que se supone que tenían hace 4.000 años.


----------



## Luis Castaño (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es muy complicado demostrar la existencia de civilizaciones más antiguas de lo que los arquelogos oficiales quieren reconer. Entre otros motivos porque se entra en "bucle". Veamos un ejemplo:
> 
> 
> "_En 1992 el geólogo doctor Robert M. Schoch, de la Facultad de Estudos Básicos de la Universidad de Boston, junto con otros científicos, emprendió unas mediciones geológicas y análisis de la Esfinge. Los resultados demostraron que tiene al menos 5.000 años más de lo que se creía 1. Se suele creer que el faraón Kefren (2520-2494 a. C.) había construido la Esfinge. Esto no se debe a que se haya descubierto ninguna prueba real, sino a que el nombre «Kefrén» todavía se puede leer a duras penas en un cartouche deteriorado, si se quiere leer así. Este nombre medio borrado ni siquiera pertenece a la Esfinge, sino a una estela del faraón Tutmosis IV, que reinó más de 1.000 años después de Kefrén, del 1401 al 1391 a. C.
> ...



Esto es lo que pasa cuando la gente no se toma las cosas con calma y busca información: que se monta una película de buenos y malos y empieza a decir barbaridades como que la Egiptología no es una Ciencia, no sigue el método científico o desprecia la evidencia científica.

Evidentemente nada de eso es cierto.

Lo que ocurre es que estudiar bien ciertas cosas lleva mucho tiempo hasta llegar a una conclusión válida.

Y mientras tanto, en ese tiempo mucha gente prefiere montarse una película de buenos y malos.

En fin.

Aquí tenemos el artículo de un geólogo sobre el tema publicado en 2015:









The Great Sphinx of Egypt: Nature’s Shabby-Chic Trick?


The debate as to the age of the Great Sphinx of Egypt centers on analysis of weathering and erosion but does geological evidence back up these theories? Jørn Christiansen thinks not.



www.geoexpro.com





There has long been a debate as to the true age of the Great Sphinx of Egypt. Some experts believe that an analysis of weathering and erosion can help fix a date, but does geological investigation and observation back up these theories? Jørn Christiansen thinks not.

Durante mucho tiempo ha habido un debate sobre la verdadera edad de la Gran Esfinge de Egipto. Algunos expertos creen que un análisis de la meteorización y la erosión puede ayudar a fijar una fecha, pero ¿la investigación y la observación geológicas respaldan estas teorías? Jørn Christiansen cree que no.

Añado:

*No Evidence*
From a geological point of view I did not find any evidence that could date the carving of the Sphinx to a time earlier than any of the other monuments on the Giza plateau.

Sin evidencia
Desde un punto de vista geológico, no encontré ninguna evidencia que pudiera datar la talla de la Esfinge en un tiempo anterior a cualquiera de los otros monumentos en la meseta de Giza.

Añado:

Considering the results of this analysis and interpretation of the rocks of the Sphinx monument and its surroundings, it is concluded that the amount of erosion observed and its expression cannot be used in estimating the age of the Sphinx. Superficial geological methods and probably also detailed petrophysical analysis are unsuited for dating the Sphinx with any precision since acid water had penetrated the formation and caused weathering long before its creation. The challenges to isolate and quantify the effect of the various parameters at work makes it simply too difficult to estimate the age.

However, what the rocks do tell us is that the southern enclosure wall, when carved, was perfectly aligned along the straight west-north-west to east-south-east running Causeway leading from the Valley Temple to the Khafra Pyramid, pointing 14° south of the eastwards looking Sphinx itself. That angle is no coincidence; it is the direction of the rising Sun on the 22 October, the day of the Hep Set Festival. So the Sphinx was carved as an integral part of a larger construction master plan on the Giza Plateau. In my mind geological and geophysical work done so far offers no help in answering the question as to when this plan was realized - this is still best estimated by the science of archaeology and astronomy. 

Considerando los resultados de este análisis e interpretación de las rocas del monumento de la Esfinge y sus alrededores, se concluye que la cantidad de erosión observada y su expresión no pueden utilizarse para estimar la edad de la Esfinge. Los métodos geológicos superficiales y probablemente también los análisis petrofísicos detallados no son adecuados para fechar la Esfinge con precisión, ya que el agua ácida había penetrado en la formación y había provocado la erosión mucho antes de su creación. Los desafíos para aislar y cuantificar el efecto de los diversos parámetros en el trabajo hacen que sea demasiado difícil estimar la edad.

Sin embargo, lo que las rocas nos dicen es que el muro del recinto sur, cuando fue tallado, estaba perfectamente alineado a lo largo de la calzada recta de oeste-noroeste a este-sureste que va desde el Templo del Valle hasta la Pirámide de Khafra, apuntando 14° al sur de la propia Esfinge que mira hacia el este. Ese ángulo no es coincidencia; es la dirección del Sol naciente el 22 de octubre, el día del Festival Hep Set. Entonces, la Esfinge fue tallada como parte integral de un plan maestro de construcción más grande en la meseta de Giza. En mi opinión, el trabajo geológico y geofísico realizado hasta ahora no ofrece ayuda para responder la pregunta de cuándo se realizó este plan; la ciencia de la arqueología y la astronomía aún lo estiman mejor.


----------



## Luis Castaño (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Busca el articulo referenciado y los sabrás _«Sphmx, Riddle put to Rest?», en Science, vol. 255, núm. 5.046, 14 de febrero de 1992._
> ¿Conoces la revista Science? Supongo que no ya que me lo preguntas a mi en lugar de leerla.
> 
> También supongo que no sabes que la Meseta de Guiza es una macro-necropolis, un lugar sagrado para la civilización egipcia repleta de construcciones de todo tipo (capillas, tumbas, piramiditas chapuceras etc) ¿Cómo sabes pues que los materiales de construcción hallados (cuerdas etc) son los que se utilizaron en las construcción de las 3 grandes pirámides y no en las otras construcciones?
> ...



Esto es lo que pasa cuando la gente no se toma las cosas con calma y busca información: que se monta una película de buenos y malos y empieza a decir barbaridades como que la Egiptología no es una Ciencia, no sigue el método científico o desprecia la evidencia científica.

Evidentemente nada de eso es cierto.

Lo que ocurre es que estudiar bien ciertas cosas lleva mucho tiempo hasta llegar a una conclusión válida.

Y mientras tanto, en ese tiempo mucha gente prefiere montarse una película de buenos y malos.

En fin.

Aquí tenemos el artículo de un geólogo sobre el tema publicado en 2015:






*The Great Sphinx of Egypt: Nature’s Shabby-Chic Trick?*
The debate as to the age of the Great Sphinx of Egypt centers on analysis of weathering and erosion but does geological evidence back up these theories? Jørn Christiansen thinks not.
www.geoexpro.com

There has long been a debate as to the true age of the Great Sphinx of Egypt. Some experts believe that an analysis of weathering and erosion can help fix a date, but does geological investigation and observation back up these theories? Jørn Christiansen thinks not.

Durante mucho tiempo ha habido un debate sobre la verdadera edad de la Gran Esfinge de Egipto. Algunos expertos creen que un análisis de la meteorización y la erosión puede ayudar a fijar una fecha, pero ¿la investigación y la observación geológicas respaldan estas teorías? Jørn Christiansen cree que no.

Añado:

*No Evidence*
From a geological point of view I did not find any evidence that could date the carving of the Sphinx to a time earlier than any of the other monuments on the Giza plateau.

Sin evidencia
Desde un punto de vista geológico, no encontré ninguna evidencia que pudiera datar la talla de la Esfinge en un tiempo anterior a cualquiera de los otros monumentos en la meseta de Giza.

Añado:

Considering the results of this analysis and interpretation of the rocks of the Sphinx monument and its surroundings, it is concluded that the amount of erosion observed and its expression cannot be used in estimating the age of the Sphinx. Superficial geological methods and probably also detailed petrophysical analysis are unsuited for dating the Sphinx with any precision since acid water had penetrated the formation and caused weathering long before its creation. The challenges to isolate and quantify the effect of the various parameters at work makes it simply too difficult to estimate the age.

However, what the rocks do tell us is that the southern enclosure wall, when carved, was perfectly aligned along the straight west-north-west to east-south-east running Causeway leading from the Valley Temple to the Khafra Pyramid, pointing 14° south of the eastwards looking Sphinx itself. That angle is no coincidence; it is the direction of the rising Sun on the 22 October, the day of the Hep Set Festival. So the Sphinx was carved as an integral part of a larger construction master plan on the Giza Plateau. In my mind geological and geophysical work done so far offers no help in answering the question as to when this plan was realized - this is still best estimated by the science of archaeology and astronomy.

Considerando los resultados de este análisis e interpretación de las rocas del monumento de la Esfinge y sus alrededores, se concluye que la cantidad de erosión observada y su expresión no pueden utilizarse para estimar la edad de la Esfinge. Los métodos geológicos superficiales y probablemente también los análisis petrofísicos detallados no son adecuados para fechar la Esfinge con precisión, ya que el agua ácida había penetrado en la formación y había provocado la erosión mucho antes de su creación. Los desafíos para aislar y cuantificar el efecto de los diversos parámetros en el trabajo hacen que sea demasiado difícil estimar la edad.

Sin embargo, lo que las rocas nos dicen es que el muro del recinto sur, cuando fue tallado, estaba perfectamente alineado a lo largo de la calzada recta de oeste-noroeste a este-sureste que va desde el Templo del Valle hasta la Pirámide de Khafra, apuntando 14° al sur de la propia Esfinge que mira hacia el este. Ese ángulo no es coincidencia; es la dirección del Sol naciente el 22 de octubre, el día del Festival Hep Set. Entonces, la Esfinge fue tallada como parte integral de un plan maestro de construcción más grande en la meseta de Giza. En mi opinión, el trabajo geológico y geofísico realizado hasta ahora no ofrece ayuda para responder la pregunta de cuándo se realizó este plan; la ciencia de la arqueología y la astronomía aún lo estiman mejor.


----------



## Luis Castaño (11 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Existe abundante documentacion al respecto. Son multiples pruebas geologicas y modelos que lo avalan... No es ninguna "afirmacion extraordinaria" es que muchos se enteran ahora (con bastantes años de retrato desde el primer momento que se hipotizo).
> 
> Deben actualizarse y aplicarse al cuento; demuestren que fue construida cuando dicen que fue construida. Demuestren que toda la erosion proviene de la arena y el viento en ese tiempo dado.
> 
> No pueden porque no son cientificos ni mucho menos heterodoxos.



Aquí tenemos el artículo de un geólogo sobre el tema publicado en 2015:








*The Great Sphinx of Egypt: Nature’s Shabby-Chic Trick?*
The debate as to the age of the Great Sphinx of Egypt centers on analysis of weathering and erosion but does geological evidence back up these theories? Jørn Christiansen thinks not.
www.geoexpro.com

There has long been a debate as to the true age of the Great Sphinx of Egypt. Some experts believe that an analysis of weathering and erosion can help fix a date, but does geological investigation and observation back up these theories? Jørn Christiansen thinks not.

Durante mucho tiempo ha habido un debate sobre la verdadera edad de la Gran Esfinge de Egipto. Algunos expertos creen que un análisis de la meteorización y la erosión puede ayudar a fijar una fecha, pero ¿la investigación y la observación geológicas respaldan estas teorías? Jørn Christiansen cree que no.

Añado:

*No Evidence*
From a geological point of view I did not find any evidence that could date the carving of the Sphinx to a time earlier than any of the other monuments on the Giza plateau.

Sin evidencia
Desde un punto de vista geológico, no encontré ninguna evidencia que pudiera datar la talla de la Esfinge en un tiempo anterior a cualquiera de los otros monumentos en la meseta de Giza.

Añado:

Considering the results of this analysis and interpretation of the rocks of the Sphinx monument and its surroundings, it is concluded that the amount of erosion observed and its expression cannot be used in estimating the age of the Sphinx. Superficial geological methods and probably also detailed petrophysical analysis are unsuited for dating the Sphinx with any precision since acid water had penetrated the formation and caused weathering long before its creation. The challenges to isolate and quantify the effect of the various parameters at work makes it simply too difficult to estimate the age.

However, what the rocks do tell us is that the southern enclosure wall, when carved, was perfectly aligned along the straight west-north-west to east-south-east running Causeway leading from the Valley Temple to the Khafra Pyramid, pointing 14° south of the eastwards looking Sphinx itself. That angle is no coincidence; it is the direction of the rising Sun on the 22 October, the day of the Hep Set Festival. So the Sphinx was carved as an integral part of a larger construction master plan on the Giza Plateau. In my mind geological and geophysical work done so far offers no help in answering the question as to when this plan was realized - this is still best estimated by the science of archaeology and astronomy.

Considerando los resultados de este análisis e interpretación de las rocas del monumento de la Esfinge y sus alrededores, se concluye que la cantidad de erosión observada y su expresión no pueden utilizarse para estimar la edad de la Esfinge. Los métodos geológicos superficiales y probablemente también los análisis petrofísicos detallados no son adecuados para fechar la Esfinge con precisión, ya que el agua ácida había penetrado en la formación y había provocado la erosión mucho antes de su creación. Los desafíos para aislar y cuantificar el efecto de los diversos parámetros en el trabajo hacen que sea demasiado difícil estimar la edad.

Sin embargo, lo que las rocas nos dicen es que el muro del recinto sur, cuando fue tallado, estaba perfectamente alineado a lo largo de la calzada recta de oeste-noroeste a este-sureste que va desde el Templo del Valle hasta la Pirámide de Khafra, apuntando 14° al sur de la propia Esfinge que mira hacia el este. Ese ángulo no es coincidencia; es la dirección del Sol naciente el 22 de octubre, el día del Festival Hep Set. Entonces, la Esfinge fue tallada como parte integral de un plan maestro de construcción más grande en la meseta de Giza. En mi opinión, el trabajo geológico y geofísico realizado hasta ahora no ofrece ayuda para responder la pregunta de cuándo se realizó este plan; la ciencia de la arqueología y la astronomía aún lo estiman mejor.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Bueno, de hecho están hablando todo el tiempo en sus escritos de esa civilización superior: los dioses que veneran. Los egipcios siempre miran al cielo (de donde vienen los dioses) y a la muerte (la continuación de la vida) de la cual saben por el conocimiento transmitido por ellos.
> 
> Las propias pirámides son los vestigios de esa civilización superior, ni siquiera se sabe lo que son ni para qué se hicieron. Lo que es irrefutable es que los egipcios no las hicieron, puede que se construyeran mientras tuvieron contacto con esa civilización o simplemente ya estaban allí desde ni se sabe cuando. La egiptología oficial miente con descaro respecto a este tema, la pirámides jamas se concibieron como tumbas, a pesar de que tres faraones sí les dieron ese uso.



Si las pirámides fueron hechas por una civilización superior... Por qué al apartar alguna de las piedras que forman parte de la construcción se encuentran siempre restos de cuerdas hechas con junco, trozos de madera y en ocasiones falanges humanas de alguno que no estuvo rápido al colocarla???

Hoy en día cuántas cuerdas demier y trozos de madera se utilizan a la hora de colocar bloques de hormigón?? esos tan avanzados no tenían nada mejor a mano?


----------



## _gallimimus_ (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> afirmaciones extraordinarias exigen pruebas extraordinarias. Cómo saben que esas erosiones no se debieron a crecidas del Nilo o tormentas de arena, por ejemplo? No, es mucho más probable que haya que reescribir toda la historia.




Por el tipo de desgaste de la roca, no es lo mismo un desgaste por arena y viento que por agua, y no es lo mismo el agua que cae continuamente de arriba a abajo, que desgaste por agua que fluye de manera lateral, te dejo un ejemplo, la 1 y 2 serian desgaste por arena y aire, la 6,7,8, y 9 por agua, y la imagen 5 es el desgaste de las rocas de la esfinge:


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2022)

@Luis Castaño confunde el empleo de metodos cientificos con ciencia. La egiptologia no es una ciencia y sus cimientos no estuvieron basados en principios cientificos (y mucho menos con criterios similares a los actuales). Algunos egiptologos emplean metodos cientificos. Por eso no todo alegato venido de la egiptologia es valido. Queda mucho por estudiar, y precisamente cuando se emplea el metodo cientifico es cuando las "teorias" de la egiptologia se tambalean. Asi es como sucede en la ciencia. Las ideas anteriores van dejando paso a las que mejor lo explican. Y deben ser probadas. La precision que muestra egipto (e insisto, muchos otros lugares del mundo) no ha sido probado que haya sido manufacturada a mano con instrumentos de cobre y simplezas semejantes. Si hubiera cogido un cincel con punta de widia y una roca sabria lo que le digo. El conocimiento es algo experiencial, no todo viene en los libros, ni todo aparece en los museos, ni todo esta descubierto ya. Los articulos cientificos son revisados por pares y por la comunidad, no es la opinion de alguien que "ve o no algo ahi". No progresa a traves de la aprovacion o la autorizacion de un ministerio que guarda celosamente como local, algo que es de interes global, ni nada parecido. 

La egiptologia, como la mona, quiere vestirse de seda (ciencia), pero ya sabemos como queda la mona.

Saludos.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> yo no he hecho ninguna afirmación extraordinaria.



¿Seguro?



Ederto dijo:


> Alrededor solo se han encontrado restos de talleres y viviendas de curris de hace 4.000 años, con las cosas que se supone que tenían hace 4.000 años.



*Hace 4.000 sería medio milenio posterior al reinado de Keops*. Eso suponiendo que tuviéramos pruebas concluyentes de que fue Keops quien construyó La Gran Piramide.

Según tú ¿fue Keops quien construyo La Gran Pirámide?
Apliquemos pues lo preceptivo: afirmaciones extraordinarias exigen pruebas extraordinarias.

Sigo esperando ...

.


----------



## Luis Castaño (11 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> @Luis Castaño confunde el empleo de metodos cientificos con ciencia. La egiptologia no es una ciencia y sus cimientos no estuvieron basados en principios cientificos (y mucho menos con criterios similares a los actuales). Algunos egiptologos emplean metodos cientificos. Por eso no todo alegato venido de la egiptologia es valido. Queda mucho por estudiar, y precisamente cuando se emplea el metodo cientifico es cuando las "teorias" de la egiptologia se tambalean. Asi es como sucede en la ciencia. Las ideas anteriores van dejando paso a las que mejor lo explican. Y deben ser probadas. La precision que muestra egipto (e insisto, muchos otros lugares del mundo) no ha sido probado que haya sido manufacturada a mano con instrumentos de cobre y simplezas semejantes. Si hubiera cogido un cincel con punta de widia y una roca sabria lo que le digo. El conocimiento es algo experiencial, no todo viene en los libros, ni todo aparece en los museos, ni todo esta descubierto ya. Los articulos cientificos son revisados por pares y por la comunidad, no es la opinion de alguien que "ve o no algo ahi". No progresa a traves de la aprovacion o la autorizacion de un ministerio que guarda celosamente como local, algo que es de interes global, ni nada parecido.
> 
> La egiptologia, como la mona, quiere vestirse de seda (ciencia), pero ya sabemos como queda la mona.
> 
> Saludos.



CITA 1/ @Luis Castaño confunde el empleo de métodos científicos con ciencia. La egiptología no es una ciencia y sus cimientos no estuvieron basados en principios científicos (y mucho menos con criterios similares a los actuales). Algunos egiptólogos emplean métodos científicos. Por eso no todo alegato venido de la egiptología es válido.

RESPUESTA 1/ Claro, claro. Soy yo el que está confundido.

Una disciplina que emplea métodos científicos es una Ciencia.

En ese sentido, la Egiptología es una Ciencia, como se dice hasta en Wikipedia:

Egiptología - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

“La egiptología es el estudio científico de la historia de Egipto, su cultura, lengua, tradiciones e instituciones, tradicionalmente de la civilización del Antiguo Egipto. Es una especialización de una regionalización temática de varias disciplinas relacionadas con la historia, dentro de las ciencias de la Antigüedad (donde se incluyen la arqueología, la papirología, la epigrafía, la lingüística histórica y otras). Un practicante de esta disciplina es conocido como egiptólogo”.

CITA 2/ Queda mucho por estudiar, y precisamente cuando se emplea el método científico es cuando las "teorías" de la egiptología se tambalean. Así es como sucede en la ciencia. Las ideas anteriores van dejando paso a las que mejor lo explican. Y deben ser probadas.

RESPUESTA 2/ Por supuesto que queda mucho por estudiar. Como en todas las ramas de la Ciencia. Eso no hace ni mucho menos que la Egiptología no sea una Ciencia. De verdad que me pregunto si tiene usted la más mínima idea de cómo funciona el método científico. Por si no fuese el caso ya lo he explicado en alguno de mis comentarios:

*Por ejemplo, en esta respuesta que le di al forero “StalkerTlön” el jueves pasado (página 18):*

“Lo único importante en Ciencia es aportar modelos explicativos correctos de la realidad que se estudia. Si el modelo es correcto se mantiene y si no lo es hay que corregirlo y/o desecharlo. Y no hay más. La Ciencia, explicada de forma sencilla, es básicamente eso. Por eso hay que examinar cada afirmación una a una y confrontarla con la realidad que describa. Si se corresponde correctamente la afirmación es verdad y hay que mantenerla. Si no se corresponde la afirmación es falsa y hay que corregirla y/o descartarla. Básicamente, eso es todo y es algo que podemos hacer (y muy a menudo hacemos) todos. Otra cosa es que ese proceso de verificación / refutación sea sencillo (que muchísimas veces no es sencillo sino muy difícil). Pero básicamente el proceso es ese (…).

PD: Me acabo de acordar de este magnífico vídeo de Feynman así que lo añado:

La esencia de la ciencia en 1 minuto, gentileza de Richard Feynman “

*O por ejemplo en esta respuesta que le di a usted el jueves pasado (página 19):*

“2/ La realidad es que la egiptologia, junto con la arqueologia, la geologia y otras, nacen a partir de un puñado de ideas que poco tienen que ver con los conceptos reales de ciencia -por ejemplo, la observacion y la experimentacion-, sino que son deducciones hechas en base a una tecnologia y conocimiento dados en un momento concreto. Si la ciencia de la egiptologia, la arqueologia, la geologia, naciesen en este momento, en sus preceptos se encontrarian los reflejos del conocimiento acumulado en areas del saber propias de la fisica, de astronomia, de acustica... que no se tenian cuando se empezaron a hacer una serie de afirmaciones que son hoy en dia una linea argumental de la que parece no querer salirse. Como hoy en dia todavia falta mucho camino por recorrer en esa direccion, muchas de esas ideas son autenticos dogmas que estan impidiendo un avance real en dichos campos.

R2/ La egiptología, la arqueología, la geología y otras son disciplinas científicas que buscan obtener conocimientos válidos sobre la realidad.

Eso no implica que no evolucionen. Al contrario. Como todas las demás ciencias van evolucionando y por eso hoy día por ejemplo se emplean muchas técnicas que en el pasado no existían. Precisamente para cumplir mejor con ese objetivo de obtener conocimientos válidos.

3/ No se conocia en profundidad la electricidad, no se conocian las ondas de radio, los transistores... ignorabamos una grandisima cantidad de informacion astronomica, datos del clima, de la tabla periodica de los elementos, y por supuesto no teniamos ni idea de la asombrosa cantidad de correlaciones con otros lugares. No habiamos descubierto tampoco algo mas antiguo que egipto y sumer y por eso en los libros de texto de hoy en dia, todos seguimos estudiando que la civilizacion nacio en egipto, y que esos edificios mastodonticos, absolutamente complejos y con una mezcla de materiales que deberia hacernos refexionar no son mas que "templos" a los que se acude a rendir culto a alguna deidad.

R3/ Misma observación que en R2. La egiptología, arqueología, geología, etc., evolucionan.

4/ Hoy sabemos que la civilizacion es mas antigua que lo que se dice, que no empezo cuando se nos dice ni donde se nos dice, y esto lo demuestran yacimientos como Gobekli Tepe en lo que hoy es Turquia.

R4/ Cierto. Y cuando aparecen nuevos datos se van afinando los conocimientos (y modelos) que existían hasta esa fecha y, en caso de ser necesario, se corrigen (e incluso descartan) modelos y explicaciones anteriores (una vez se ha demostrado que son insuficientes o erróneos, claro).”

CITA 3/ La precisión que muestra Egipto (e insisto, muchos otros lugares del mundo) no ha sido probado que haya sido manufacturada a mano con instrumentos de cobre y simplezas semejantes. Si hubiera cogido un cincel con punta de widia y una roca sabria lo que le digo.

RESPUESTA 3/ Esto del cincel con punta de widia es del vídeo de Jiménez del Oso. Un vídeo lleno de afirmaciones falsas / erróneas que (al igual que el vídeo La Revelación de las Pirámides) tuvo mucho éxito e hizo (y por lo que veo sigue haciendo) mucho daño.

He puesto enlaces a páginas serias que hablan de los instrumentos egipcios. Si quiere usted informarse en condiciones léalas. O puede seguir creyendo las tontadas de Jiménez del Oso.

CITA 4/ El conocimiento es algo experiencial, no todo viene en los libros, ni todo aparece en los museos,

RESPUESTA 4/ La Ciencia estudia la realidad y las conclusiones a las que llega se recogen en libros. En cuanto a los museos guardan muchísimos objetos de la cultura egipcia. Objetos que precisamente nos permiten conocerla. Entre otros, sus patrones de medida, como por ejemplo el patrón de Maya, conservado en el Museo del Louvre:

Cubit - Wikipedia

CITA 5/ ni todo está descubierto ya.

RESPUESTA 5/ Por supuesto que no todo está descubierto ya. Ni en Egiptología ni en ninguna otra Ciencia. Por eso se sigue investigando. Pero muchas cosas ya sí se saben. Lo que pasa es que siguen circulando muchas tonterías que la gente se traga porque no se informa bien.

Le remito a lo que ya dije en mi primer comentario el jueves pasado (página 18):

“Pero para informarse sobre todo esto hay que recurrir a fuentes que ofrezcan esa información, claro. En ese sentido le recomiendo que cuando esté usted interesado en un tema (ya sea este u otros) procure buscar información seria y fiable, que hay mucha y gracias a Google está disponible con facilidad: webs de Historia y Arqueología, Museos, Universidades, etc.

(…)

RESUMIENDO:

¿A día de hoy lo sabemos absolutamente todo sobre cómo se construyó la Gran Pirámide? No.

¿Sabemos lo suficiente como para poder afirmar que la construyeron los antiguos egipcios? Sí”

CITA 6/ Los artículos científicos son revisados por pares y por la comunidad, no es la opinión de alguien que "ve o no algo ahí". No progresa a través de la aprobación o la autorización de un ministerio que guarda celosamente como local, algo que es de interés global, ni nada parecido.

La egiptologia, como la mona, quiere vestirse de seda (ciencia), pero ya sabemos cómo queda la mona.

Saludos.

RESPUESTA 6/ Por supuesto que en Ciencia los artículos científicos son revisados por pares. En Egiptología, como es una Ciencia, también.

En fin, que con todos estos comentarios lo único que está usted haciendo es dejar claro que no tiene ni idea de qué es la Egiptología, pero yo ya me ha cansado de darle clase.

Como decía en mi primer comentario el jueves pasado si quiere informarse recurra

“a fuentes que ofrezcan esa información, claro. En ese sentido le recomiendo que cuando esté usted interesado en un tema (ya sea este u otros) procure buscar información seria y fiable, que hay mucha y gracias a Google está disponible con facilidad: webs de Historia y Arqueología, Museos, Universidades, etc.”.

Y si no pues puede seguir aquí vertiendo falsedades sobre esa Ciencia que es la Egiptología.

Saludos.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Aquí tenemos el artículo de un geólogo sobre el tema publicado en 2015



¡Que vicio tienes! Repetir el mismo argumento no lo mejora.

En todo caso tienes a 1 geólogo que afirma: _Los desafíos para aislar y cuantificar el efecto de los diversos parámetros en el trabajo hacen que sea demasiado difícil estimar la edad. _

Me parece correcto, los métodos geológicos no pueden determinar la edad exacta. ¿Y?

En todo caso lo dice 1 geólogo. Otros muchos geólogos afirman, no la edad exacta, sino que la erosión tuvo que ocurrir por estar sometida a lluvias abundantes, lo que hace que tuviera que estar ya construída en un periodo en el que hubieran lluvias abundantes. O sea, mínimo unos milenios antes del reinado de Kefren pero no pueden determinar la edad exacta. Además no lo estiman _a ojo_ sino que emplean los métodos más avanzados para hacerlo.


Mira los adjuntos del siguiente mensaje.



_gallimimus_ dijo:


> Por el tipo de desgaste de la roca, no es lo mismo un desgaste por arena y viento que por agua, y no es lo mismo el agua que cae continuamente de arriba a abajo, que desgaste por agua que fluye de manera lateral, te dejo un ejemplo, la 1 y 2 serian desgaste por arena y aire, la 6,7,8, y 9 por agua, y la imagen 5 es el desgaste de las rocas de la esfinge:




Otros geólogos van mucho, pero que muchísimo más atras. Búscalo tú mismo...

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He dicho 4.000 a bulto, no te pongas quisquilloso.

En mi opinión las pirámides las construyeron los egipcios de hace 4000 y pico años (así mejor) con los medios que creemos que tenían. Lo cual no es una afirmación extraordinaria, es la afirmación mainstream.


----------



## Luis Castaño (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Que vicio tienes! Repetir el mismo argumento no lo mejora.
> 
> En todo caso tienes a 1 geólogo que afirma: _Los desafíos para aislar y cuantificar el efecto de los diversos parámetros en el trabajo hacen que sea demasiado difícil estimar la edad. _
> 
> ...



O sea que hay un debate sobre el tema que aún no está cerrado.

O sea que Schoch no demostró nada.

Hizo una propuesta que aún se está debatiendo y sobre la que no hay conclusiones definitivas.

Y esto es así porque, como digo bien claro en mi comentario:

"estudiar bien ciertas cosas lleva mucho tiempo hasta llegar a una conclusión válida".

Por cierto, la conclusión de ese geólogo es la siguiente:

"Sin evidencia
Desde un punto de vista geológico, no encontré ninguna evidencia que pudiera datar la talla de la Esfinge en un tiempo anterior a cualquiera de los otros monumentos en la meseta de Giza.

(...)

Considerando los resultados de este análisis e interpretación de las rocas del monumento de la Esfinge y sus alrededores, se concluye que la cantidad de erosión observada y su expresión no pueden utilizarse para estimar la edad de la Esfinge. Los métodos geológicos superficiales y probablemente también los análisis petrofísicos detallados no son adecuados para fechar la Esfinge con precisión, ya que el agua ácida había penetrado en la formación y había provocado la erosión mucho antes de su creación. Los desafíos para aislar y cuantificar el efecto de los diversos parámetros en el trabajo hacen que sea demasiado difícil estimar la edad.

Sin embargo, lo que las rocas nos dicen es que el muro del recinto sur, cuando fue tallado, estaba perfectamente alineado a lo largo de la calzada recta de oeste-noroeste a este-sureste que va desde el Templo del Valle hasta la Pirámide de Khafra, apuntando 14° al sur de la propia Esfinge que mira hacia el este. Ese ángulo no es coincidencia; es la dirección del Sol naciente el 22 de octubre, el día del Festival Hep Set. Entonces, la Esfinge fue tallada como parte integral de un plan maestro de construcción más grande en la meseta de Giza. En mi opinión, el trabajo geológico y geofísico realizado hasta ahora no ofrece ayuda para responder la pregunta de cuándo se realizó este plan; la ciencia de la arqueología y la astronomía aún lo estiman mejor".

Es decir:

"No encontré NINGUNA EVIDENCIA que pudiera datar LA TALLA DE LA ESFINGE en un tiempo anterior a cualquiera de los otros monumentos en la meseta de Giza.

El autor añade además:

"En mi opinión, el trabajo geológico y geofísico realizado hasta ahora no ofrece ayuda para responder la pregunta de cuándo se realizó este plan; la ciencia de la arqueología y la astronomía aún lo estiman mejor".

Y ahora ya puede usted quedarse con las ideas que le apetezcan pero lo que dice el artículo es bastante claro.

Saludos.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Has encontrado 1 geólogo. Eso es un monólogo no un debate.

En todo caso, incluso ese 1 geólogo confirma lo que suponen muchos estudiosos, que el Templo de mal llamado de Kefren, La Esfinge y las 3 grandes pirámides son un único proyecto.
¡Fascinante!


----------



## Luis Castaño (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Has encontrado 1 geólogo. Eso es un monólogo no un debate.



Eso es un debate, le guste a usted o no.

Y he puesto a este señor porque su artículo (de 2015) repasa el tema desde sus inicios.

No pretendo cerrar el debate. 

Sólo señalar que Schoch no demostró nada. Hizo una propuesta que aún se está debatiendo.

En cuanto a este geólogo me parece que él distingue muy claramente entre el hecho de que las rocas puedan ser muy antiguas (diga usted 10.000 años o la estimación que quiera) y otra muy distinta es que LA TALLA de la Esfinge date de esos 10.000 años.

En cuanto al hecho de que el artículo sea de 2015 imagino que el tema se seguirá estudiando a día de hoy y si encuentra usted artículos más recientes de otros especialistas que aporten más datos pues estupendo.

Yo por mi parte tengo otras cosas que hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> la astronomía aún lo estiman mejor



¿Sabes cuando el León de la Esginge apuntaba justo a la constelación de Leo?¿O eso no te interesa?




Luis Castaño dijo:


> Sólo señalar que Schoch no demostró nada.



Sí, sí que demostró.
Otra cosa bien diferente es que no sentara bien a los egiptólogos más rancios. Encontrar 1 geólogo que ponga pegas insustanciales no significa que haya debate. Schoch es una eminencia, el tipo que citas probablemente buscara generar debate -lo que le daría prestigio académico, entre otras cosas- pero no lo conoce nadie a pesar de que las autoridades egipcias tengan intereses políticos en promocionarlo.

No seas vago, hay investigaciones más recientes y sorprendentes, búscalas.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuando el León de la Esginge apuntaba justo a la constelación de Leo?¿O eso no te interesa?



Cuando decidieron la orientación del león de la Efigie faltaban miles de años para que nadie llamase "Leo" a esa constelación. Es más, esas estrellas ni siquiera estaban juntas en aquel momento.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> He dicho 4.000 a bulto, no te pongas quisquilloso.
> 
> En mi opinión las pirámides las construyeron los egipcios de hace 4000 y pico años (así mejor) con los medios que creemos que tenían. Lo cual no es una afirmación extraordinaria, es la afirmación mainstream.



Pues harías bien, si es que de verdad te interesa el tema, en consultar con ingenieros que conozcan a fondo la estructura del conjunto arquitectónico de Guiza (El templo de la Esfinge, La Esfinge y las 3 grandes pirámides) en lugar de apoyar las afirmaciones mainstream sin tener ni idea del asunto.

,


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Pues harías bien, si es que de verdad te interesa el tema, en consultar con ingenieros que conozcan a fondo la estructura del conjunto arquitectónico de Guiza (El templo de la Esfinge, La Esfinge y las 3 grandes pirámides) en lugar de apoyar las afirmaciones mainstream sin tener ni idea del asunto.
> 
> ,



Me dejo llevar por la lógica. No necesito hacer un máster en egiptología para que la lógica me diga que las pirámides no las construyó una civilización superior anterior que no ha dejado ningún otro rastro. Del mismo modo que la lógica me dice que tampoco la construyeron los prusianos, que tampoco existen ya.

En realidad, lo que más me intriga de la teoría de la civilización superior, es que no dejaran ni un puto rastro de nada más por ningún lado. Una puta tuerca galvanizada, no pido más. Cuando el imperio romano se fue a la mier y la cultura romana desapareció de Britannia (por poner un sitio). Los que cortaban el bacalao se peleaban por tener esculturas romanas en sus castillos! y eso que no sabían ni lo que eran! algunos decían que eran personas hechizadas, pero todo dios quería tener esas cosas en su casa.

Los egipcios resulta que no, no guardaron ni una triste llave inglesa de esa civilización superior, ni siquiera los faraones en sus tumbas.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Cuando decidieron la orientación del león de la Efigie faltaban miles de años para que nadie llamase "Leo" a esa constelación. Es más, esas estrellas ni siquiera estaban juntas en aquel momento.



¡No sabes!

Ya existían una representaciónes de las constelaciones en Egipto muy anteriores a los griegos. Los griegos aprendieron de los egipcios.

.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡No sabes!
> 
> Ya existían una representaciónes de las constelaciones en Egipto muy anteriores a los griegos. Los griegos aprendieron de los egipcios.
> 
> .



No invente querido, las constelaciones se mueven. Hace 4500 años las 9 estrellas de esa constelación estaban cada una en a tomar por culo. No formaban ningún dibujo. Cada estrella gira en torno al centro de la vía láctea a una velocidad diferente, y el sol también.

Si los egipcios dibujaron algo hace 4500 años, no se parecía a lo que veían los griegos en el cielo hace 3000 años, ni a lo que vemos nosotros hoy. Lo de la constelación de Leo solo tiene sentido desde anteayer por la tarde.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Me dejo llevar por la lógica. No necesito hacer un máster en egiptología para que la lógica me diga que las pirámides no las construyó una civilización superior anterior que no ha dejado ningún otro rastro. Del mismo modo que la lógica me dice que tampoco la construyeron los prusianos, que tampoco existen ya.
> 
> En realidad, lo que más me intriga de la teoría de la civilización superior, es que no dejaran ni un puto rastro de nada más por ningún lado. Una puta tuerca galvanizada, no pido más. Cuando el imperio romano se fue a la mier y la cultura romana desapareció de Britannia (por poner un sitio). Los que cortaban el bacalao se peleaban por tener esculturas romanas en sus castillos! y eso que no sabían ni lo que eran! algunos decían que eran personas hechizadas, pero todo dios quería tener esas cosas en su casa.
> 
> Los egipcios resulta que no, no guardaron ni una triste llave inglesa de esa civilización superior, ni siquiera los faraones en sus tumbas.



Las propias megaconstrucciones son prueba de una tecnología desconocida.

Entierra un portatil y en 20 años no quedará ni rastro. Sin embargo si hay algunos rastros de metalurgia avanzada. No tengo tiempo para dedicarme a mostrártelos. Tú mismo.

Puede que las pirámides se construyeran hace 4.500 años, es dudoso pero puede ser. Ahora bien, en ese caso no ha quedado rastro alguno de cómo lo consiguieron hacer. Desde luego a ojo y con mazas de madera y herramientas de cobre NO.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Las propias megaconstrucciones son prueba de una tecnología desconocida.
> 
> *Entierra un portatil y en 20 años no quedará ni rastro*. Sin embargo si hay algunos rastros de metalurgia avanzada. No tengo tiempo para dedicarme a mostrártelos. Tú mismo.
> 
> Puede que las pirámides se construyeran hace 4.500 años, es dudoso pero puede ser. Ahora bien, en ese caso no ha quedado rastro alguno de cómo lo consiguieron hacer. Desde luego a ojo y con mazas de madera y herramientas de cobre NO.



Y una mierda. En 20 años tienes un amasijo de cosas oxidadas y plásticos que claramente se parece a un portátil.

Cuando tengas un rato enséñame esos rastros de metalurgia avanzada en Egipto, me interesa.

Por cierto, lo que sí ha quedado alrededor de las pirámides son restos de talleres donde trabajaban madera, cobre y cuerdas de junco. Debían ser medio gilipollas los egipcios, tan listos pa una cosa y tan tontos para las demás.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No invente querido, las constelaciones se mueven. Hace 4500 años las 9 estrellas de esa constelación estaban cada una en a tomar por culo. No formaban ningún dibujo. Cada estrella gira en torno al centro de la vía láctea a una velocidad diferente, y el sol también.
> 
> Si los egipcios dibujaron algo hace 4500 años, no se parecía a lo que veían los griegos en el cielo hace 3000 años, ni a lo que vemos nosotros hoy.



Toma, listillo.







No sabes.

Descárgate el "cartes du Ciel". Es software libre.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Toma, listillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qué coño es eso?? lo que te ha salido en la tapa del yogur??

No digo que los egipcios no se hicieran sus peras mentales con las estrellas. Digo que lo de que la efigie con forma de león apunta a leo es una chorrada porque por aquel entonces las estrellas de esa constelación estaban en un lugar diferente cada una.


----------



## EGO (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Si una civilización superior construyó las tres pirámides de Guiza... Por qué no se ha encontrado alrededor nada, absolutamente nada, que se salga de época? utensilios de acero inoxidable, aluminio o cualquier aleación "moderna", plásticos, cauchos... Lo que sea, me da igual si es un cenicero con cáscaras de pipa de calabaza o un destornillador con punta de acero reforzado. Con encontrar un solo utensilio vale para callar la boca a toda la "curia" egiptóloga ortodoxa, y sin embargo... Cuando se retira una roca de las pirámides de Guiza solo hay restos de madera y de cuerdas hechas con juntos. Ni un triste tirafondos ni un taco de caucho, ni un plástico de embalar de burbujas... nah.
> 
> Alrededor solo se han encontrado restos de talleres y viviendas de curris de hace 4.000 años, con las cosas que se supone que tenían hace 4.000 años.



¿Por que deberia haber algun utensilio?

¿Esque acaso hay utensilios abandonados alrededor de las contrucciones que hacemos hoy en dia?

¿Tu crees que si dejamos un taladro abandonado al lado de un rascacielos va a seguir ahi dentro de 5000 años?


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Y una mierda. En 20 años tienes un amasijo de mierda que claramente se parece a un portátil.



En 15 años ya se ha hecho la prueba, es irreconocible. Pero no hablamos de 20 años sino de miles de años.



Ederto dijo:


> Cuando tengas un rato enséñame esos rastros de metalurgia avanzada en Egipto, me interesa.



Sí, esperate sentado, no tengo otra cosa que hacer que ilustrar a ignorantes pretenciosos.



Ederto dijo:


> qué coño es eso?? lo que te ha salido en la tapa del yogur??



   ¡No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas!


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Por que deberia haber algun utensilio?
> 
> ¿Esque acaso hay utensilios abandonados alrededor de las contrucciones que hacemos hoy en dia?
> 
> ¿Tu crees que si dejamos un taladro abandonado al lado de un rascacielos va a seguir ahi dentro de 5000 años?



alrededor de las obras de hoy en día hay una puta riada de mierda de la obra, chapas, chapitas, tacos, tirafondos, plásticos... una puta bestialidad. Y una vez bajo tierra seguirán allí dentro de 5.000 años, y dentro de 50.000 también.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> alrededor de las obras de hoy en día hay una puta riada de mierda de la obra, chapas, chapitas, tacos, tirafondos, plásticos... una puta bestialidad. Y una vez bajo tierra seguirán allí dentro de 5.000 años, y dentro de 50.000 también.



¿En que barrio vives?


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En 15 años ya se ha hecho la prueba, es irreconocible. Pero no hablamos de 20 años sino de miles de años.



No invente. Atari enterró unos videojuegos ruinosos en los 80, se desenterraron en los 2.000 y todavía funcionaban.

Un portátil enterrado en Egipto sigue siendo reconocible miles de años después.

Edito: Atari video game burial - Wikipedia aquí lo tiene.

Enterrados en el 83, sacados en 2014. De irreconocible nada.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿En que barrio vives?



En cualquier barrio moderno con construcciones avanzadas de una civilización como la nuestra. Que no esté a la vista no significa que no esté ahí, a 10cm bajo tierra.

De hecho, todos nuestros barrios de todas nuestras ciudades están construidos igual, dejando muestras a varios metros bajo tierra. Cómo se explica que una civilización avanzada construyera pirámides y dejara a la población en la edad de bronce?? tú ves aquí a alguien cazando en taparrabos en la plaza del corte inglés? todo avanza a un ritmo similar.

Si una civilización avanzada hubiese construído esas pirámides, también habrían construído viviendas, oficinas con garajes, saneamientos, tendidos bajo tierra, pasos subterraneos... y todo eso seguiría ahí... y resulta que no. Qué raro...


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> CITA 1/ @Luis Castaño confunde el empleo de métodos científicos con ciencia. La egiptología no es una ciencia y sus cimientos no estuvieron basados en principios científicos (y mucho menos con criterios similares a los actuales). Algunos egiptólogos emplean métodos científicos. Por eso no todo alegato venido de la egiptología es válido.
> 
> RESPUESTA 1/ Claro, claro. Soy yo el que está confundido.
> 
> ...



Usted no ha dado clase de nada, se piensa cosas que no son. Tiene el ego muy subido, ya en el anterior mensaje vi lo que trataba de hacer rehuyeno los argumentos y sacando a la palestra a personajes televisivos como el doctor Fernando Jimenez del Oso. Vuelve a hacer lo mismo, y encima esta vez me contesta con una plantilla. Pretende usted el ridiculo de su interlocutor, o quedar como cientifico, pero no consigue lo primero ni es lo segundo.

La historia de la humanidad no es lineal. Puede verlo o no, escudarse bajo los argumentos que quiera, pero las pruebas estan sobre el terreno. Las respuestas que da la egiptologia de Para que, Por que, Cuando, Como y Quienes solo dan satisfacciones a quien no esta tratando de acercarse realmente a la verdad y puede contentarse con ellas.

Levante la mirada de Egipto y ponga las cosas en contexto, porque son ustedes quienes hacen el ridiculo.
Las mismas tecnica empleadas en egipto estan presentes otras partes del mundo, que nada tiene que ver con egipto.
La humanidad ha terraformado este planeta multiples veces. No somos la primera civilizacion con tecnologia y capacidad para ello.
No puede explicar esto bajo el paradigma actual.


Tengo una curiosidad,

¿Por que da usted por bueno el mensaje de que fueron construidas en 20 años y no da por bueno lo que un sacerdote egipcion le dice a Platon?


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No invente querido, las constelaciones se mueven. Hace 4500 años las 9 estrellas de esa constelación estaban cada una en a tomar por culo. No formaban ningún dibujo. Cada estrella gira en torno al centro de la vía láctea a una velocidad diferente, y el sol también.
> 
> Si los egipcios dibujaron algo hace 4500 años, no se parecía a lo que veían los griegos en el cielo hace 3000 años, ni a lo que vemos nosotros hoy. Lo de la constelación de Leo solo tiene sentido desde anteayer por la tarde.



Todo su mensaje es un cumulo de despropositos. Se necesitan tiempos mucho, pero mucho mayores a esos que cita para que eso ocurra, si es que ocurre.


----------



## Derrochaduros (11 May 2022)

Ya me he visto unos cuantos docus de Egipto, y sacas bastantes conclusiones.

Los obeliscos se ponían a pocos metros de donde estaba el barco, era mucho más cómodo hacer un puerto ad hoc desviando agua del Nilo , que mover una mole, ni trineos ni vírgenes con eso, de hecho antes de alzarlo debían ponerlo en un montículo con bastante inclinación.

Cerca de la esfinge había un molino de agua con una sierra para pulir y lo que se sospecha es si usaban un martinete para cortar los bloques, tanto en la cantera cercana de caliza como la lejana de granito , el transporte era con barcos , en los templos egipcios hay restos de esos puertos artificiales.

Lo de la mano de obra esclava es mentira directamente, era gente cualificada , bien alimentada y para ellos era un plus trabajar para el faraón , tenían sus propios equipos, luego cabe pensar que para los trabajos de arrastre usarán animales de tiro excepto a la hora de encajar, de hecho estoy seguro que había mucha más gente puliendo que transportando.









Martinete (forja) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> En cualquier barrio moderno con construcciones avanzadas de una civilización como la nuestra. Que no esté a la vista no significa que no esté ahí, a 10cm bajo tierra.
> 
> De hecho, todos nuestros barrios de todas nuestras ciudades están construidos igual, dejando muestras a varios metros bajo tierra. Cómo se explica que una civilización avanzada construyera pirámides y dejara a la población en la edad de bronce?? tú ves aquí a alguien cazando en taparrabos en la plaza del corte inglés? todo avanza a un ritmo similar.
> 
> Si una civilización avanzada hubiese construído esas pirámides, también habrían construído viviendas, oficinas con garajes, saneamientos, tendidos bajo tierra, pasos subterraneos... y todo eso seguiría ahí... y resulta que no. Qué raro...



Ya pero eres tú quien afirma que los constructores de las grandes pirámides pertenecieran a una civilización de la edad de bronce. Yo lo pongo en duda precisamente y entre otros asuntos porque no coincide con su entorno.

En todo caso sí sabemos que los faraones eran enterrados en tumbas excavadas en la roca. No ha quedado ni rastro de como iluminaban las estancias para poder pintarlas y decorarlas como lo hicieron. Con antorchas seguro que no. Es un ejemplo más reciente de tecnología desaparecida.

Ahora, puestos a imaginar, si hubiera restos de tecnología mucho más avanzada que la nuestra ¿seríamos capaces de reconocerla?
¿Reconocería un arqueólogo de hace 1 siglo una CPU o habría creído que era un simple medallón?


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Todo su mensaje es un cumulo de despropositos. Se necesitan tiempos mucho, pero mucho mayores a esos que cita para que eso ocurra, si es que ocurre.



Claro, por eso los egipcios tenían por "estrella polar" a una estrella distinta a la que utilizamos nosotros.

Se mueven bastante rápido.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Ya pero eres tú quien afirma que los constructores de las grandes pirámides pertenecieran a una civilización de la edad de bronce. Yo lo pongo en duda precisamente y entre otros asuntos porque no coincide con su entorno.
> 
> En todo caso sí sabemos que los faraones eran enterrados en tumbas excavadas en la roca. No ha quedado ni rastro de como iluminaban las estancias para poder pintarlas y decorarlas como lo hicieron. Con antorchas seguro que no. Es un ejemplo más reciente de tecnología desaparecida.
> 
> ...



si confundes una CPU con un medallón necesitas ayuda. Ayuda profesional.


----------



## PEPEYE (11 May 2022)

cachuli dijo:


> Hombre, tienes los aztecas, los mayas, incas... Cuando terminemos de aclarar la construcción de las pirámides de Giza nos vamos por ejemplo a la pirámide del Sol que es casi del tamaño de la de keops
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk



Por si no lo sabias tambien existen en indonesia, la pirami de *Gunung Padang* , de lejos es la mas antigua de todas


----------



## n_flamel (11 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo vi un documental que comentaba que el interior estaba poco menos que hecho de escombros y que los bloques los llevaban con piezas de madera a los cuatro lados para hacerlos rodar en vez arrastrar.
> 
> Ademasnque las piramides de ahora han perdido el revestimiento de marmol blanco con la pinta dorada creo. En su tiempo debieron ser muchisimo mas impresionantes que ahora. Unas moles blancas resplandeciendo con el solazo implacable de alla.



Eso es solo en las pirámides posteriores, de peor calidad, no en las más antiguas de Giza. En las antiguas la estructura es granito las cámaras del núcleo y caliza todo lo demás, incluido el revestimiento exterior. Si me equivoco que me corrijan.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Ya me he visto unos cuantos docus de Egipto, y sacas bastantes conclusiones.
> 
> Los obeliscos se ponían a pocos metros de donde estaba el barco, era mucho más cómodo hacer un puerto ad hoc desviando agua del Nilo , que mover una mole, ni trineos ni vírgenes con eso, de hecho antes de alzarlo debían ponerlo en un montículo con bastante inclinación.
> 
> ...



Ya.

Una de las locuras que hizo Calígula que dejo en la ruina al tesoro imperial fue precisamente traerse a Roma un obelisco. Tuvo que construir un barco especial para ello y un puerto para poder descargarlo. Lo cuenta con mucho detalle Graves en "Yo, Claudio". Pero los faraones lo hacían con suma facilidad y no queda rastro alguno de esos barcos. ¿?¿?¿?

La cantera de granito de Asuan está en una colina elevada a bastante distancia del Nilo. ¿Quieres que creamos que construyeron un puerto allí? 

¡Os creéis cualquier cosa!

Otro ejemplo más reciente. El gobierno egipcio regalo al frances 2 obeliscos en gratitud por los servicios prestados por la ayuda relacionada por la presa de Asuan. Solo se llevaron 1. El motivo fue porque resultaba muy caro transportarlos hasta Francia ¡en plena mitad del siglo XX!.

.


----------



## n_flamel (11 May 2022)

No es sobre pirámides exactamente pero está relacionado por varios motivos, los Moais de Isla de Pascua. Alguien puede aportar algo sobre este tema? La teoría oficial dice que los enterraban desde el principio pero entonces para qué les esculpían unos brazos y manos toscos estilo a os de Gobekli Tepe??


----------



## Billy Ray (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> enséñeme una de esas piezas que no cuadran en su tiempo (no me venga con el mecanismo de anticitera). Un tornillo galvanizado que tenga 4.000 años de antigüedad se le nota la edad. Igual que a un tirafondos de plástico o un taco vulcanizado.
> 
> Búsqueme una porcelana calentada a 1300 grados hace 4.000 años y me callo la boca, un tenedor al que se le haya aplicado electrólisis, un mechero con restos de gas butano... El tema es que nunca hay nada totalmente imposible. Todo está justo rozando el larguero de lo que podrían o no podrían hacer las civilizaciones antiguas.
> 
> ...









El conocimiento técnico de los antiguos fué heredado desde alguna remota era olvidada, esta patera atribuida a Quintilio Varo ha sido sometida a técnicas de galvanoplastia mediante electrolisis, creando una película de oro sobre el objeto de plata. Está claro que los romanos no usaban la electricidad, pero "alguien" contemporaneo lo hacía en secreto. Son indicios, como la maquina de Anticitera, restos de un conocimiento remoto, atesorado por un reducido grupo.


----------



## n_flamel (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Una de las locuras que hizo Calígula que dejo en la ruina al tesoro imperial fue precisamente traerse a Roma un obelisco. Tuvo que construir un barco especial para ello y un puerto para poder descargarlo. Lo cuenta con mucho detalle Graves en "Yo, Claudio". Pero los faraones lo hacían con suma facilidad y no queda rastro alguno de esos barcos. ¿?¿?¿?
> 
> ...



En efecto la mayor pirámide es la de mentiras que nos han contado.


----------



## Decipher (11 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Por si no lo sabias tambien existen en indonesia, la pirami de *Gunung Padang* , de lejos es la mas antigua de todas



Bueno, parece bastante fake la datación.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No invente. Atari enterró unos videojuegos ruinosos en los 80, se desenterraron en los 2.000 y todavía funcionaban.



Te refieres a esta basura ¿no?







"..._fue un entierro masivo de cartuchos de videojuegos,* consolas y computadoras* en un vertedero en __Nuevo México_," 

¿Donde están las consolas y las computadoras? 



Ederto dijo:


> si confundes una CPU con un medallón necesitas ayuda.



No sabes ni leer. No entiendes nada.
¡Ánimo con tu dislexia!

.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En 15 años ya se ha hecho la prueba, es irreconocible. Pero no hablamos de 20 años sino de miles de años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactamente, a propósito de este tema que comentáis sobre civilizaciones que no dejan ni rastro dejo este video, que si bien no es la mejor fuente, arroja ideas interesantes:



A veces le doy vueltas a este tema de civilizaciones antiguas y mas desarrolladas de lo que dice la ciencia oficial, por poner un ejemplo offtopic:

Cuando se habla de la descomposición de isótopos radiactivos y se etiqueta en miles o cientos de miles de años la duración de este proceso, ¿acaso alguien puede tener datos empíricos que confirmen esa afirmación?

Me explico, si a día de hoy, por ejemplo en Chernobyl, se esta investigando un hongo que se alimenta de radiación, imagino que es una variable a tener en cuenta para calcular el tiempo de duración y descomposición de la fuente original de esa radiación:









Hongo radiotrófico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Así es el hongo del reactor de Chernóbil que no muere y se alimenta de radiación


Esto sugiere que podría haber lugares en el espacio donde haya organismos que puedan sobrevivir en ambientes llenos de radiación




www.elconfidencial.com





Entonces, como sabemos mirando al pasado si algo dura de verdad lo que dice la ciencia de hoy en día cuando podría haber muchas variables implicadas que se desconocen precisamente por el paso del tiempo y alterarían esos postulados? Como se sabe que un isótopo radioactivo X a partir de cierta cantidad de tiempo no se descompone mas rápido o se acelera ese proceso de alguna manera?

Lo único que sé, es que cuando se mira al pasado (sobre todo el lejano) no se pueden hacer grandes afirmaciones, pues lo mas antiguo que tenemos en registros "oficiales" es Göbleki Teppe, y eso son supuestamente entre 9600 y 8200 a. C, si tomamos esta fecha como "verdadera", y ademas, tomamos de referencia la edad que tiene el homo sapiens moderno...

(por cierto alguien lo sabe? según wikipedia todavía no hay consenso pero: 

En taxonomía, la nomenclatura binomial para la especie humana es Homo sapiens. Aunque no existe un consenso respecto a qué características definen a la especie13 ni de cuándo se produjo la evolución de una especie a otra, algunos investigadores consideran que evolucionó del género Homo hace unos 200 000 años, mientras que otros señalan que fue hace unos 600 000 años.14

Hasta hace poco, la biología utilizaba un nombre trinomial —Homo sapiens sapiens— para esta subespecie, pero más recientemente se ha descartado el nexo filogenético entre el neandertal y la actual humanidad,15 por lo que se usa exclusivamente el nombre binomial. Aunque el descubrimiento de Homo sapiens idaltu en 2003 haría necesario volver al sistema trinomial, la posición taxonómica de este último es aún incierta.)


...seamos generosos con la duda y tirando hacia lo bajo demósle unos digamos 100.000 años, 100k años donde había gente con las mismas capacidades intelectuales (a nivel de capacidad cerebral me refiero) que nosotros, ahora pongamos eso en la escala de registros que tenemos: 100.000 años Homo sapiens sapiens VS 10.000 años Göbleki Tepe, da que pensar, podrían haber florecido y extinguido 10 civilizaciones como la nuestra...

Nadie se da cuenta que son 10 veces mas? Si en 10.000 años estamos donde estamos, si el planeta a sufrido cataclismos y extinciones masivas como el Dryas Reciente (que cuadra perfectamente con los mitos antiguos), entonces como podemos aseverar que no hubo ciertamente una civilización mas avanzada que por estos mismos motivos no ha dejado ni rastro?

Como sabemos que la configuración de la tierra no ha cambiado drásticamente? Ahora sabemos que ha habido continentes que han acabado sumergidos totalmente bajo las aguas ¿como sabemos que no hay rastro por descubrir ahí mismo en lo profundo de esos terrenos marítimos?

Como dijo Sócrates, solo sé que no se nada.


----------



## Akira. (11 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No es sobre pirámides exactamente pero está relacionado por varios motivos, los Moais de Isla de Pascua. Alguien puede aportar algo sobre este tema? La teoría oficial dice que los enterraban desde el principio pero entonces para qué les esculpían unos brazos y manos toscos estilo a os de Gobekli Tepe??
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055063



No conocía esas fotos.


----------



## PEPEYE (11 May 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Bueno, parece bastante fake la datación.



No estoy convencido de que se fake, lo dejo en cuarentena

Una nueva investigación afirma que la pirámide más antigua del mundo está escondida en una montaña indonesia


----------



## Derrochaduros (11 May 2022)

El propio tema suena para desviar la atención porque hasta las inscripciones del faraón que construyó la pirámide coinciden con la cara de las esculturas.

Los misterios de datación de Egipto son la Esfinge, que eso sí que fue una rehabilitación a posteriori, y el testigo de granito para colocar una puerta que solo pudo sacarse con una máquina eléctrica por la frecuencia y profundidad del corte.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso ha pasado muchas veces... Y siempre ha dejado un rastro. Los vikingos fueron usados como guardia personal de los emperadores bizantinos, por ejemplo. Pues bien, en multitud de enterramientos escandinavos de la época aparecen objetos bizantinos y musulmanes! hace poco se encontró en Suecia un esqueleto con un anillo de jade con el símbolo de "Alá es grande".
> 
> Por qué los faraones en sus tumbas no tienen ningún objeto de esa civilización superior incluso a la nuestra?? no se me ocurre literalmente NADA de lo que puedo encontrar en mi casa que si apareciese en una tumba de un faraón alguien diría "vale, aquí ha estado alguien de una civilización superior". Y sin embargo los faraones no tienen nada que se salga de su época, y lo que es peor, eran considerados lo puto más. En ningún jeroglífico hablan de unos vecinos que son la puta caña y hacen cosas increíbles.



mierderto vamos a ver

si la esfinge y piramides son realmente 5000-10000 años más antiguas de lo que dicen que son, que hostia va haber, lo comparas con encontrar mierdas de hace apenas 1000 años, vs 7000-12000 te hago un mapa?

igual si excavas 50 metros de arena encuentras una polla para chupar


----------



## PEPEYE (11 May 2022)

Voy a aprovechar para intentar relajar el debate e incluir la bella historia del obelisco de la plaza de San Pedro
Por cierto a pesar de su tamaño 27 metros de altura y "solo" 350 toneladas hicieron falta mas de 2000 hombres para trasladarlo desde su primitiva localizacion, el circo romano hasta la actual

A partir del !7m 45s


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> yo no he hecho ninguna afirmación extraordinaria. No soy egiptólogo, solo me ciño a la lógica.
> 
> Si una civilización superior construyó las tres pirámides de Guiza... Por qué no se ha encontrado alrededor nada, absolutamente nada, que se salga de época? utensilios de acero inoxidable, aluminio o cualquier aleación "moderna", plásticos, cauchos... Lo que sea, me da igual si es un cenicero con cáscaras de pipa de calabaza o un destornillador con punta de acero reforzado. Con encontrar un solo utensilio vale para callar la boca a toda la "curia" egiptóloga ortodoxa, y sin embargo... Cuando se retira una roca de las pirámides de Guiza solo hay restos de madera y de cuerdas hechas con juntos. Ni un triste tirafondos ni un taco de caucho, ni un plástico de embalar de burbujas... nah.
> 
> Alrededor solo se han encontrado restos de talleres y viviendas de curris de hace 4.000 años, con las cosas que se supone que tenían hace 4.000 años.



sabes lo que son los años, los milenios y los *millones de años*, la tierra tiene 4500 millones de años y tu eres un covilerdo come pollas que se cree lo que le dicen


Ederto dijo:


> He dicho 4.000 a bulto, no te pongas quisquilloso.
> 
> En mi opinión las pirámides las construyeron los egipcios de hace 4000 y pico años (así mejor) con los medios que creemos que tenían. Lo cual no es una afirmación extraordinaria, es la afirmación mainstream.



lo mainstream es ser covilerdo y vacuñado

tu lo estas verdad?

no hace falta que digas nada más retirate del post polla en boca como el travelo @elena francis


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No invente. Atari enterró unos videojuegos ruinosos en los 80, se desenterraron en los 2.000 y todavía funcionaban.
> 
> Un portátil enterrado en Egipto sigue siendo reconocible miles de años después.
> 
> ...



ostia el notario retrasado comparando 31 años con 12000


----------



## seven up (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Una de las locuras que hizo Calígula que dejo en la ruina al tesoro imperial fue precisamente traerse a Roma un obelisco. Tuvo que construir un barco especial para ello y un puerto para poder descargarlo. Lo cuenta con mucho detalle Graves en "Yo, Claudio". Pero los faraones lo hacían con suma facilidad y no queda rastro alguno de esos barcos. ¿?¿?¿?
> 
> ...



Esta claro que la ruina del tesoro imperial romano y los 3 mil millones de sestercios heredados de Tiberio que pulió en un año fue por el obelisco. Los 160.000 animales sacrificados en honor de su llegada al trono, la construcción de palacios fastuosos, templos, teatros, anfiteatros, acueductos, enormes circos, puentes, vías de agua que Calígula atravesó a lomo de Incitatus y portando la coraza de Alejandro Magno (la robó en el Museo de Alejandría), y se hizo construir uno de los dos mayores barcos del mundo antiguo. El suyo, un palacio flotante con pisos de mármol y un prodigioso sistema de cañerías para asegurarse agua fría y caliente en todo tiempo. El intento de conquista de Britania y venirse con las conchas que por cierto también salió en "Yo, Claudio", lo que no salió en la serie es que para resguardar los flancos de la invasión realizada desde la Galia, se tuvo que entrar hasta Amsterdam y montar un fuerte para proteger a una legión. Todos los demás desvaríos, despilfarros, fiestas y juegos a cargo del erario imperial no tuvieron tampoco nada que ver con la ruina de tesoro, no.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Esta claro que la ruina del tesoro imperial romano y los 3 mil millones de sestercios heredados de Tiberio que pulió en un año fue por el obelisco.



Calígula arrunió el tesoro varias veces. Lee.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Vantage (11 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Claro, por eso los egipcios tenían por "estrella polar" a una estrella distinta a la que utilizamos nosotros.
> 
> Se mueven bastante rápido.



Que en el pasado polaris estuviera mas o menos desalineada respecto al norte celeste no es del todo relevante (hoy en dia no lo esta, y en una fotografia de larga exposicion se puede observar su rotacion)
Has debido confundir eso, con el hecho que de se desfiguren las constelaciones.
Puede que tambien, como cada cultura las ha representado de un modo algo distinto, pienses que como son figuras distintas, son tambien estrellas distintas. No es asi.
Echa un vistazo a la precesion de los equinocios; polaris se mueve a razon de 1 grado cada 72 años aproximadamente.

No salen las cuentas.
Te recomiendo el software Stellarium juega un poco con el y veras como estas equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> ostia el notario retrasado comparando 31 años con 12000





Vantage dijo:


> Que en el pasado polaris estuviera mas o menos desalineada respecto al norte celeste no es del todo relevante (hoy en dia no lo esta, y en una fotografia de larga exposicion se puede observar su rotacion)
> Has debido confundir eso, con el hecho que de se desfiguren las constelaciones.
> Puede que tambien, como cada cultura las ha representado de un modo algo distinto, pienses que como son figuras distintas, son tambien estrellas distintas. No es asi.
> Echa un vistazo a la precesion de los equinocios; polaris se mueve a razon de 1 grado cada 72 años aproximadamente.
> ...



un grado cada 72 años. Por 4500 años.... 62 grados. Como las estrellas de leo se hayan movido al mismo ritmo (cada una en su dirección). la constelación de hoy se parecería a la de los tiempos de las pirámides como mis cojones morenos.


----------



## seven up (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Calígula arrunió el tesoro varias veces. Lee.



Leo lo que usted quiera, usted ha dejado escrito "Calígula que dejo en la ruina al tesoro imperial fue precisamente traerse a Roma un obelisco", y le añadido "3 mil millones de sestercios heredados de Tiberio que pulió en un año". Lo del obelisco, un grano de arena en el desierto, solo mantener a la plebe contenta a base de grano, fiestas, juegos y espectáculos gratuitos para que su popularidad siguiera en lo alto y nadie dudara de su legitimación imperial en unos años que no había ninguna conquista, ya era gravoso para la hacienda pública. De las demás astracanadas, demencias, desvaríos y despilfarros varios para que hablar.

A todas estas, aclararle que no fue precisamente el primero obelisco, ya que en tiempos de Augusto se habían traído otros dos sin ser una ruina precisamente económica. Tampoco fue el último, solía ser un acto frecuente entre los emperadores. Tampoco fue el más espectacular, la mayor envergadura (32 metros y 455 toneladas de peso) fue el trasladado desde Karnak por Constancio II, hijo de Constantino, en el 357 d.C.


----------



## Shy (11 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Los sarcófagos que tienen dentro pueden darte alguna pista.



No sé si dices en serio lo de los sarcófagos o estás siendo irónico.


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El conocimiento técnico de los antiguos fué heredado desde alguna remota era olvidada, esta patera atribuida a Quintilio Varo ha sido sometida a técnicas de galvanoplastia mediante electrolisis, creando una película de oro sobre el objeto de plata. Está claro que los romanos no usaban la electricidad, pero "alguien" contemporaneo lo hacía en secreto. Son indicios, como la maquina de Anticitera, restos de un conocimiento remoto, atesorado por un reducido grupo.



puede enlazar a una página donde expliquen exactamente eso de la electrólisis aplicada a la patera de minerva?


----------



## Gouel (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> ostia el notario retrasado comparando 31 años con 12000



Eres un mierda de troll.
No contestes que vas al ignore. 
Gilipollas.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No sé si dices en serio lo de los sarcófagos o estás siendo irónico.



El de Khafre lo he visto con mis propios ojos. El de Khufu no porque estaba la pirámide cerrada, ese día.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> usted ha dejado escrito "Calígula que dejo en la ruina al tesoro imperial fue precisamente traerse a Roma un obelisco",



No, no es cierto. Lo que he dejado escrito es (sic): *Una de las locuras que hizo *Calígula que dejo en la ruina al tesoro imperial fue precisamente traerse a Roma un obelisco.

Si dices que afirmo, lo que se desprende de tu omisión, algo diferente a que "una de sus locuras fuera precisamente traerse un obelisco" o no sabes leer o mientes. Apuesto por lo segundo aunque ¿quién sabe? 

En cualquier caso eso fue ruinoso, sin duda ¿lo niegas? ¡Contruir un puerto enorme para un solo barco enorme con un único objetivo lo es sin ninguna duda! ¿Niegas que Caligula dilapidó el tesoro varias veces?

.


----------



## Shy (11 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> CITA 1/ @Luis Castaño confunde el empleo de métodos científicos con ciencia. La egiptología no es una ciencia y sus cimientos no estuvieron basados en principios científicos (y mucho menos con criterios similares a los actuales). Algunos egiptólogos emplean métodos científicos. Por eso no todo alegato venido de la egiptología es válido.
> 
> RESPUESTA 1/ Claro, claro. Soy yo el que está confundido.
> 
> ...



Ciencias no hay más que química, física y matemáticas. O sea, cosas donde hay una serie de leyes que funcionan de manera inmutable. Y hago notar la cuántica, que por lo poco que sabemos pone en jaque a todos los conocimientos tradicionales de las ciencias covencionales anteriores. Lo que diga la wikipedia me suda el nardo.

De manera que la egiptología no es una ciencia, y no sólo eso, es que ni siquiera se la puede tomar en serio porque lo que hace es fabricar un relato y después retorcer la realidad para que se adapte a ese discurso. La egiptología es política.

Y por último, tú eres un pedantón insufrible, el típico petardo que cree que escribiendo tochacos y repitiendo pensamiento mainstream machaconamente se arroga algún tipo de autoridad y demuestra algo. Tu estrategia sólo sirve para convencer a los más tontos. Lo que haces es lo que ya te dije antes: política. Así que, para concluir; una de dos, o vives de la mamandurria zientífica o estás más perdido que un hijo de puta en el día del padre.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No sé si dices en serio lo de los sarcófagos o estás siendo irónico.



A ese tipo ni caso. Lo único que pudo ver es un recipiente vacio que podía servir para cualquier cosa. En mi casa tengo uno parecido pero de porcelana: lo utilizo para bañarme.

.


----------



## Shy (11 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> El de Khafre lo he visto con mis propios ojos. El de Khufu no porque estaba la pirámide cerrada, ese día.



Ya, yo también he visto uno en la única que se podía entrar, no recuerdo cual era. Lo que pregunto es que si dices lo de los sarcófagos asumiendo que se construyeron como tumbas.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ya, yo también he visto uno en la única que se podía entrar, no recuerdo cual era. Lo que pregunto es que si dices lo de los sarcófagos asumiendo que se construyeron como tumbas.



Sí.


----------



## Shy (11 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Sí.



Vale


----------



## elena francis (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> sabes lo que son los años, los milenios y los *millones de años*, la tierra tiene 4500 millones de años y tu eres un covilerdo come pollas que se cree lo que le dicen
> 
> lo mainstream es ser covilerdo y vacuñado
> 
> ...



Un imbécil me ha citado....

¿También crees en los aliens ancestales?

Mira a ver si encuentras uno y te da por culo. Maricón!!!!


----------



## elena francis (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Calígula arrunió el tesoro varias veces. Lee.



Robert Graves no le deja muy bien con el asunto de la conquista de Britania a Calígula. Lo ridiculiza al extremo.


----------



## elena francis (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> A ese tipo ni caso. Lo único que pudo ver es un recipiente vacio que podía servir para cualquier cosa. En mi casa tengo uno parecido pero de porcelana: lo utilizo para bañarme.
> 
> .



Espero que no te refieras a esto.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> El de Khafre lo he visto con mis propios ojos. El de Khufu no porque estaba la pirámide cerrada, ese día.



A ver, majete, si es verdad lo que dices podrás reconocer a que imagen se parece lo que viste ¿a la 1ª o a la 2ª?










o​


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Espero que no te refieras a esto.



No, eso es tu comedero.

.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> A ver, majete, si es verdad lo que dices podrás reconocer a que imagen se parece lo que viste ¿a la 1ª o a la 2ª?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shy (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> A ver, majete, si es verdad lo que dices podrás reconocer a que imagen se parece lo que viste ¿a la 1ª o a la 2ª?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que yo vi se parecía a las fotos del primer grupo, y además estaba roto.


----------



## Decipher (11 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No estoy convencido de que se fake, lo dejo en cuarentena
> 
> Una nueva investigación afirma que la pirámide más antigua del mundo está escondida en una montaña indonesia



Mírate la página de la Friskipedia en inglés.


----------



## elena francis (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, eso es tu comedero.
> 
> .



Que no hombre. Es un ovni haciendo una pirámide.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

.


octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055264



Conclusión no has estado ahí, mentirosillo.

.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que no hombre. Es un ovni haciendo una pirámide.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055277



Si es que me lo dejas a huevo, alma de cántaro.

Solo- de nuevo y sin esfuerzo- me sirves de ejemplo de persona pseudoescéptica fanática, inmadura, unidimensional y bipolar. Para muestra un botón:

Según tu razonamiento, si afirmo que la versión oficial es inverosimil solo pede ser porque creo que la construyeron los ovnis.

Detectada pues persona pseudoescéptica fanática, inmadura, unidimensional y bipolar

¡Saludos!


----------



## lefebre (11 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



A lo mejor alguien pensó que si las ponían de una en una tardarían mucho, y las pusieron en paralelo de 10 en 10 o de 20 en 20 o de 40 en 40. Teniendo más de 100 metros de perímetro para poner piedras, no veo por qué nadie las iba a querer poner de una en una.


----------



## elena francis (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Si es que me lo dejas a huevo, alma de cántaro.
> 
> Solo- de nuevo y sin esfuerzo- me sirves de ejemplo de persona pseudoescéptica fanática, inmadura, unidimensional y bipolar. Para muestra un botón:
> 
> ...



Las construyeron los aliens ancestrales que estuvieron en contacto telepático con una civilización de atlantes. Los pobres egipcios eran un atajo de tontos que se lo encontraron puesto. ¿No es eso?

Joer, un tipo tan listo como tu debería hacer un doctorado en historia antigua y desvelar al mundo el misterio de las pirámides y de su construcciión.

Venga listo. Corre a matricularte. Seguro que cuando abras la boca vas a brindar unas buenas risas a los docentes, pedazo anormal...


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A lo mejor alguien pensó que si las ponían de una en una tardarían mucho, y las pusieron en paralelo de 10 en 10 o de 20 en 20 o de 40 en 40. Teniendo más de 100 metros de perímetro para poner piedras, no veo por qué nadie las iba a querer poner de una en una.



¡100 m de perímetro! No sabes de lo que hablas ni entiendes que es una media.

Vamos a ver si lo sabes calcular y nadie dice que haya un solo albañil ¿ok?

Si en una obra, en 1 jornada de 12 h se colocan 21.600 ladrllos ¿cuantos ladrillos de media se colocan por minuto?
¡Ánimo con la aritmética que es fácil!

.


----------



## Luis Castaño (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuando el León de la Esginge apuntaba justo a la constelación de Leo?¿O eso no te interesa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/ En el momento en que hay 2 planteamientos diferentes enfrentados y que se busca saber cuál es el correcto hay debate.

2/ "Schoch es una eminencia". Falacia del argumento de autoridad. Que ya se le ha puesto aquí, lo cual demuestra que no lee nada:









La esencia de la ciencia en 1 minuto, gentileza de Richard Feynman


Es Richard Feynman quien nos explica en solo un minuto la esencia de la ciencia. Podéis verlo en el vídeo que encabeza el post, o leer la transcripción, si lo...




www.xatakaciencia.com





En general, buscamos una nueva ley siguiendo el siguiente proceso: Primer hacemos una suposición; después calculamos las consecuencias de esta suposición para averiguar qué implicaciones tendría si esta suposición fuera correcta; entonces comparamos los resultados de este cálculo con la naturaleza, con el experimento o la experiencia, comparándolos directamente con la observación, para ver si funciona. Si no cuadra con los experimentos, es errónea. En este sencillo enunciado está la clave de la ciencia. *No importa lo bonita que sea tu suposición, no importa lo inteligente que seas, quién hizo la suposición o su nombre. Si no cuadra con los experimentos, es errónea.*

3/ "No seas vago, hay investigaciones más recientes y sorprendentes, búscalas".

¿Y eso lo dice usted que no se lee una mierda de la información que se le ofrece? 

No me haga reír, hombre. Si tiene usted esa información demuestre lo que sabe y compártala como hago yo.

Porque si espera que le crea porque usted lo dice sin aportar ninguna prueba va apañado. 

En Ciencia (y en cualquier debate mínimamente serio) se piden pruebas.

Y si no las tiene (que es lo que parece, puesto que no las aporta en ningún momento) ya ha perdido el debate.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Castaño (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Las propias megaconstrucciones son prueba de una tecnología desconocida.
> 
> Entierra un portatil y en 20 años no quedará ni rastro. Sin embargo si hay algunos rastros de metalurgia avanzada. No tengo tiempo para dedicarme a mostrártelos. Tú mismo.
> 
> Puede que las pirámides se construyeran hace 4.500 años, es dudoso pero puede ser. Ahora bien, en ese caso no ha quedado rastro alguno de cómo lo consiguieron hacer. Desde luego a ojo y con mazas de madera y herramientas de cobre NO.



"Sin embargo, sí hay algunos rastros de metalurgia avanzada. No tengo tiempo para dedicarme a mostrártelos. Tú mismo".

Resumiendo: 

No aporta usted ninguna prueba de sus afirmaciones pero hay que creerle porque usted lo dice. 

Y con semejante planteamiento pretende usted hacernos creer que sabe algo de método científico.

Tela.


----------



## imutes (11 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Las construyeron los aliens ancestrales que estuvieron en contacto telepático con una civilización de atlantes.



*PAYASA.*



elena francis dijo:


> Los pobres egipcios eran un atajo de tontos



Los egipcios que lo llenaban todo de jeroglíficos también hicieron obras impresionantes, por ejemplo, los obeliscos.

Eres muy tonta.

.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Un imbécil me ha citado....
> 
> ¿También crees en los aliens ancestales?
> 
> Mira a ver si encuentras uno y te da por culo. Maricón!!!!



estoy harto de scrollear tu retraso, pal ignore


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> *PAYASA.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es un TIO, un auténtico PAYASO travelo

se pone nick de tía y dibujito anime para ver si capta polla


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Voy a aprovechar para intentar relajar el debate e incluir la bella historia del obelisco de la plaza de San Pedro
> Por cierto a pesar de su tamaño 27 metros de altura y "solo" 350 toneladas hicieron falta mas de 2000 hombres para trasladarlo desde su primitiva localizacion, el circo romano hasta la actual
> 
> A partir del !7m 45s



Gracias. Me ha recordado usted esta conferencia sobre el traslado de un obelisco de Egipto a Roma:


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ En el momento en que hay 2 planteamientos diferentes enfrentados y que se busca saber cuál es el correcto hay debate.



Hay muchos más que 2 planteamientos pero el del tipo que citas NO ha generado ningún debate.



Luis Castaño dijo:


> "Schoch es una eminencia".



Porque se ha ganado a pulso su puesto en la universidad y tiene varias publicaciones científicas ampliamente citadas Dime una sola publicación del tipor ese que mientas.



Luis Castaño dijo:


> ¿Y eso lo dice usted que no se lee una mierda de la información que se le ofrece?



Cierto, no leo la mierda de informacion de pseudoescépticos (la mentira está allí fuera, misterio resuelto etc)



Luis Castaño dijo:


> Y si no las tiene (que es lo que parece, puesto que no las aporta en ningún momento) ya ha perdido el debate.



*¡Seras mendrugo!*

Vamos con ello otra vez.
Sobre la Esfinge _«Sphmx, Riddle put to Rest?», en Science, vol. 255, núm. 5.046, 14 de febrero de 1992_ .

Sobre Petrie:

Fijaos en las medidas de la cara norte y sur según Petrie.

N 230,36276 m
S 230,3653 m

¡Esto nos da un error de 2,54 mm en 230,36 m!
¿Cual sería el error por metro? Sé que muchos listillos tienen problemas con la aritmética y calculando medias pero es fácil de resolver: ¡0,011 mm por metro! 

Otros varios:


Olvidas que NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras no rectilíneos de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.

¿Te haces a la idea?
Veámoslo.







A pesar de la erosión, la dilatacion y contracción por la temperatura y de que se utilizaron los bloques externos para contruir diversos edificios en El Cairo, aún se puede apreciar como los bloques NO SON prismas regulares pero encajan entre sí a la perfección.

Supongo que para los pseudoescepticos los harían tal que así ¡Paco, me ha salido una piedra raruna, a ver si le encuentras un hueco! 

Veamos ejemplos en construcciones precolombinas.







No son prismas rectilíneos, forman angulos y tienen más de 6 caras.

Se parece mucho al llamado Templo de Kefren, junto a la esfinge, en granito.







Veamos con más detalle los angulos.







_¡Paco, que m'an salio los piedros torcidos, a ver c'asemos pa colarlos ! _

Todo esto sin tener en cuenta que además en el interior hay diversas cámaras y pasadizos, generalmente de granito rojo de Asuan. Es una estructura muy compleja diseñada para soportar grandes seismos durante milenios.

Y sin tener en cuenta que a mayor altitud mayor esfuerzo.

Y sin tener en cuenta los margenes de error en cuanto a los ángulos de las esquinas de ¡2" de grado!, el error en la longitud de las caras del orden de 0,08 mm/metro (estandar actual para prismas ópticos de alta calidad) etc etc etc ... la lista sería larguísima ...

¿Qué respuestas tienes para eso?
Supongo que si no sabes ni resolver un problema de aritmética básica no debo esperar respuesta alguna.

Todo ya dicho con anterioridad, ya te advertí esto:

*Evidentemente y tal como anticipaba, ni mencionas los otros problemas técnicos que te he planteado. Y hay muchísimos más ...*

*¿Sigo esperando a que trates de explicar esto o eres un caso perdido?*

Definitivamente no espero que expliques nada de nada porque no sabes nada de nada. Lo que tienes es mucho morro y cinismo para pedirme más pruebas ¡Empieza por explicar tú todo esto esto, sinvergüenza!

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> es un TIO, un auténtico PAYASO travelo
> 
> se pone nick de tía y dibujito anime para ver si capta polla



¿En serio? Ya se le notaba que iba necesitado de atención. Una attention wore de libro entonces.

.


----------



## lefebre (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡100 m de perímetro! No sabes de lo que hablas ni entiendes que es una media.
> 
> Vamos a ver si lo sabes calcular y nadie dice que haya un solo albañil ¿ok?
> 
> ...



Lo mismo. Depende de si hay 10 tipos poniendo 10 ladrillos a la vez, o 1 poniéndolos de uno en uno. En el primer caso se pondrán 10 veces más ladrillos por minuto.


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hay muchos más que 2 planteamientos pero el del tipo que citas NO ha generado ningún debate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Cierto, no leo la mierda de informacion de pseudoescépticos (la mentira está allí fuera, misterio resuelto etc)".

Esas páginas no son páginas de pseudo-escépticos.

Dicho esto, le he puesto esta cita de Feynman. Igual es usted capaz de decir también que Feynman no le vale:









La esencia de la ciencia en 1 minuto, gentileza de Richard Feynman


Es Richard Feynman quien nos explica en solo un minuto la esencia de la ciencia. Podéis verlo en el vídeo que encabeza el post, o leer la transcripción, si lo...




www.xatakaciencia.com





"En general, buscamos una nueva ley siguiendo el siguiente proceso: Primer hacemos una suposición; después calculamos las consecuencias de esta suposición para averiguar qué implicaciones tendría si esta suposición fuera correcta; entonces comparamos los resultados de este cálculo con la naturaleza, con el experimento o la experiencia, comparándolos directamente con la observación, para ver si funciona. Si no cuadra con los experimentos, es errónea. En este sencillo enunciado está la clave de la ciencia. *No importa lo bonita que sea tu suposición, no importa lo inteligente que seas, quién hizo la suposición o su nombre. Si no cuadra con los experimentos, es errónea".*

Bien, pues en esa cita Feynman deja bien claro que el único criterio válido de una afirmación no es quien la haga (argumento de autoridad) sino que esa afirmación corresponda correctamente a la realidad que describe. O, por decirlo de otro modo, que se aporten pruebas de esa afirmación.

En definitiva, que da igual que Schoch "se haya ganado a pulso su puesto en la universidad y tenga varias publicaciones científicas ampliamente citadas". Lo que cuenta es si Schoch ha demostrado que la Esfinge tiene una edad antiquísima o no.

Y de momento lo único que parece haber demostrado es que las rocas tienen una edad antiquísima (algo que el otro geólogo acepta) pero NO que la TALLA de la Esfinge tenga esa edad antiquísima.

En cuanto a esta otra afirmación suya:

"Sin embargo, sí hay algunos rastros de metalurgia avanzada. No tengo tiempo para dedicarme a mostrártelos. Tú mismo".

No aporta usted ninguna prueba de sus afirmaciones pero pretende que le creamos simplemente porque usted lo dice.

El problema es que el método científico no funciona así.

Si tiene usted pruebas de esa metalurgia avanzada apórtelas. Y si no las tiene entonces no tiene usted nada.

Un saludo.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> "Cierto, no leo la mierda de informacion de pseudoescépticos (la mentira está allí fuera, misterio resuelto etc)".
> 
> Esas páginas no son páginas de pseudo-escépticos.



 Sin comentarios.

¿Qué tiene que ver Feynman con la egiptología?

En todo caso estoy completamente de acuerdo con:
*No importa lo bonita que sea tu suposición, no importa lo inteligente que seas, quién hizo la suposición o su nombre. Si no cuadra con los experimentos, es errónea".*

Eso habla a mi favor, no importa lo que digan los egiptólogos si no cuadra con la evidencia.

Lo de (sic) "Y de momento lo único que parece haber demostrado es que las rocas tienen una edad antiquísima (algo que el otro geólogo acepta) pero NO que la TALLA de la Esfinge tenga esa edad antiquísima." demuestra lo obtuso que eres. Ningún geólogo que yo sepa ha calculado la edad de formación de la roca. LO QUE VALORA ES CUANDO EMPEZARON A EROSIONARSE, es decir, en que momento quedaron expuestas a la interperie.

Y no, no te voy a hablar de la metalurgia hasta que respondas a las cuestiones que ya te he planteado.

No seas sinvergüenza y responde de una vez a las pruebas que ya he mostrado.

¡Empieza!


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> *PAYASA.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te enfades tontín. Argumenta con razonamientos sólidos y veraces, no con ocurrencias. ¿O es que no puedes porque no sabes de lo que escribes?
Me temo que es eso. Vienes a contarnos milongas y te hacemos ver que son mentiras podridas carentes de cualquier credibilidad. Y cuando te hacemos ver las tonterías que dices te pones a insultar y tratas de menospreciar los argumentos y las explicaciones que tratamos de darte para que no creas las tonterías de los vídeos magufos de internet.

Así que ya sabes lo que hay. O haces un doctorado y demuestras al mundo la veracidad de tus teorías magufas, o te toca callar y aprender de los arqueólogos y de los historiadores que llevan décadas investigando.

Ya te lo han explicado antes. Tus argumentos son falaces. Yo añado que además son infantiles.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Lo mismo. Depende de si hay 10 tipos poniendo 10 ladrillos a la vez, o 1 poniéndolos de uno en uno. En el primer caso se pondrán 10 veces más ladrillos por minuto.



¡Pero que coño dices!

El nº de ladrillos es fijo: 21.600.

¡Que obtusos, ostias ya! No entiendes un simple problema de aritmética de primaria.

.


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Sin comentarios.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Encima te haces el digno. Deberías empezar tus argumentos aportando la bibliografía en la que basas tus afirmaciones peregrinas. A ver. Queremos saber la bibliografía que usas para hacer las afirmaciones que haces. No vale que nos digas que es tu opinión, o que crees en y memeces de esas. Autores y bibliografía.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Argumenta con razonamientos sólidos y veraces,



¿Otra vez?


Vamos con ello otra vez.
Sobre la Esfinge _«Sphmx, Riddle put to Rest?», en Science, vol. 255, núm. 5.046, 14 de febrero de 1992_ .

Sobre Petrie:

Fijaos en las medidas de la cara norte y sur según Petrie.

N 230,36276 m
S 230,3653 m

¡Esto nos da un error de 2,54 mm en 230,36 m!
¿Cual sería el error por metro? Sé que muchos listillos tienen problemas con la aritmética y calculando medias pero es fácil de resolver: ¡0,011 mm por metro!

Otros varios:


Olvidas que NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras no rectilíneos de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.

¿Te haces a la idea?
Veámoslo.







A pesar de la erosión, la dilatacion y contracción por la temperatura y de que se utilizaron los bloques externos para contruir diversos edificios en El Cairo, aún se puede apreciar como los bloques NO SON prismas regulares pero encajan entre sí a la perfección.

Supongo que para los pseudoescepticos los harían tal que así ¡Paco, me ha salido una piedra raruna, a ver si le encuentras un hueco! 

Veamos ejemplos en construcciones precolombinas.







No son prismas rectilíneos, forman angulos y tienen más de 6 caras.

Se parece mucho al llamado Templo de Kefren, junto a la esfinge, en granito.







Veamos con más detalle los angulos.







_¡Paco, que m'an salio los piedros torcidos, a ver c'asemos pa colarlos ! _

Todo esto sin tener en cuenta que además en el interior hay diversas cámaras y pasadizos, generalmente de granito rojo de Asuan. Es una estructura muy compleja diseñada para soportar grandes seismos durante milenios.

Y sin tener en cuenta que a mayor altitud mayor esfuerzo.

Y sin tener en cuenta los margenes de error en cuanto a los ángulos de las esquinas de ¡2" de grado!, el error en la longitud de las caras del orden de 0,08 mm/metro (estandar actual para prismas ópticos de alta calidad) etc etc etc ... la lista sería larguísima ...

*¿Qué respuestas tienes para eso? Responde, travelo.

.*


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

1/ ¿Qué tiene que ver Feynman con la egiptología?

R1/ Feynman explica la base del método científico, a saber, las afirmaciones se respaldan con pruebas.

A la inversa, si se afirma que algo no es válido debe refutarse.

2/ En todo caso estoy completamente de acuerdo con:
*No importa lo bonita que sea tu suposición, no importa lo inteligente que seas, quién hizo la suposición o su nombre. Si no cuadra con los experimentos, es errónea".*

R2/ Bien, pues ya que está de acuerdo seguimos esperando sus pruebas de metalurgia avanzada.

3/ Lo de (sic) "Y de momento lo único que parece haber demostrado es que las rocas tienen una edad antiquísima (algo que el otro geólogo acepta) pero NO que la TALLA de la Esfinge tenga esa edad antiquísima." demuestra lo obtuso que eres. Ningún geólogo que yo sepa ha calculado la edad de formación de la roca. LO QUE VALORA ES CUANDO EMPEZARON A EROSIONARSE, es decir, en que momento quedaron expuestas a la interperie.

R3/ Scoch aún no ha demostrado su afirmación de que la TALLA de la Esfinge tenga una edad antiquísima. Cuando haya presentado pruebas de ello se podrá empezar a estudiar ese planteamiento. Mientras tanto no ha aportado nada.

Al igual que usted no ha aportado pruebas de metalurgia avanzada, por poner un ejemplo.

4/ Y no, no te voy a hablar de la metalurgia hasta que respondas a las cuestiones que ya te he planteado.

No seas sinvergüenza y responde de una vez a las pruebas que ya he mostrado.

R4/ En mi primer comentario puse un montón de enlaces con un montón de pruebas que demuestran que las pirámides las hicieron los antiguos egipcios. Primero lea usted todos esos enlaces, refute usted todas esas pruebas, aporte usted pruebas de metalurgia avanzada y ya luego hablamos.

Un saludo.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Sobre la Esfinge _«Sphmx, Riddle put to Rest?», en Science, vol. 255, núm. 5.046, 14 de febrero de 1992_ . Rebatelo.



Luis Castaño dijo:


> responde de una vez a las pruebas que ya he mostrado.



¿Qué pruebas has aportado?Cítlas.


Sobre Petrie:

Fijaos en las medidas de la cara norte y sur según Petrie.

N 230,36276 m
S 230,3653 m

¡Esto nos da un error de 2,54 mm en 230,36 m!
¿Cual sería el error por metro? Sé que muchos listillos tienen problemas con la aritmética y calculando medias pero es fácil de resolver: ¡0,011 mm por metro!

Otros varios:


Olvidas que NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras no rectilíneos de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.

¿Te haces a la idea?
Veámoslo.







A pesar de la erosión, la dilatacion y contracción por la temperatura y de que se utilizaron los bloques externos para contruir diversos edificios en El Cairo, aún se puede apreciar como los bloques NO SON prismas regulares pero encajan entre sí a la perfección.

Supongo que para los pseudoescepticos los harían tal que así ¡Paco, me ha salido una piedra raruna, a ver si le encuentras un hueco! 

Veamos ejemplos en construcciones precolombinas.







No son prismas rectilíneos, forman angulos y tienen más de 6 caras.

Se parece mucho al llamado Templo de Kefren, junto a la esfinge, en granito.







Veamos con más detalle los angulos.







_¡Paco, que m'an salio los piedros torcidos, a ver c'asemos pa colarlos ! _

Todo esto sin tener en cuenta que además en el interior hay diversas cámaras y pasadizos, generalmente de granito rojo de Asuan. Es una estructura muy compleja diseñada para soportar grandes seismos durante milenios.

Y sin tener en cuenta que a mayor altitud mayor esfuerzo.

Y sin tener en cuenta los margenes de error en cuanto a los ángulos de las esquinas de ¡2" de grado!, el error en la longitud de las caras del orden de 0,08 mm/metro (estandar actual para prismas ópticos de alta calidad) etc etc etc ... la lista sería larguísima ...

¿Qué respuestas tienes para eso?
Supongo que si no sabes ni resolver un problema de aritmética básica no debo esperar respuesta alguna.

Todo ya dicho con anterioridad, ya te advertí esto:

*Evidentemente y tal como anticipaba, ni mencionas los otros problemas técnicos que te he planteado. Y hay muchísimos más ...

¿Sigo esperando a que trates de explicar esto o eres un caso perdido?*

Definitivamente no espero que expliques nada de nada porque no sabes nada de nada. Lo que tienes es mucho morro y cinismo para pedirme más pruebas ¡Empieza por explicar tú todo esto esto, sinvergüenza!

¡Saludos!


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Sobre la Esfinge _«Sphmx, Riddle put to Rest?», en Science, vol. 255, núm. 5.046, 14 de febrero de 1992_ . Rebatelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya con la cita que nos has puesto pedazo de memo.
El Erich Von Dáiken, el inventor de la teoría de los aliens ancestrales.

Ni medio asalto nos duras.


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

1/ "¿Qué pruebas has aportado? Cítalas".

R1/ Están todas en mi primer comentario en este hilo el jueves pasado (página 18). (Hago copia y pega abajo)

Como ya le he dicho, primero lea usted todos esos enlaces, refute usted todas esas pruebas, aporte usted pruebas de metalurgia avanzada y ya luego hablamos.

Un saludo.

Copia y pega de mi primer comentario en este hilo el jueves pasado (página 18):

Buenos días.

Me permito hacer algunas observaciones con respecto a su comentario:

“Imposibles desde el punto de vista de la ejecución con los medios tecnológicos que supuestamente se atribuyen. (…) Obviamente están ahí pero no sabemos cómo se hicieron. Está claro que manejaban una tecnología y conocimientos que son superiores a lo que se supone para su tiempo”.

De imposibles nada. Y sí, sabemos mucho sobre cómo se hicieron. Y no, no manejaban una tecnología y conocimientos que son superiores a lo que se supone para su tiempo.

“No interesa investigar el pasado”.

Sí, sí que interesa investigar el pasado. De hecho, eso es precisamente lo que hacen especialistas como Historiadores y Arqueólogos (entre muchos otros): investigar el pasado.

Pero para informarse sobre todo esto hay que recurrir a fuentes que ofrezcan esa información, claro. En ese sentido le recomiendo que cuando esté usted interesado en un tema (ya sea este u otros) procure buscar información seria y fiable, que hay mucha y gracias a Google está disponible con facilidad: webs de Historia y Arqueología, Museos, Universidades, etc.

Para un primer comienzo le dejo más abajo (y también a todos los foreros interesados en este tema) toda una serie de enlaces que pueden ser de su interés.

ARQUITECTURA: LA GRAN PIRÁMIDE:

Construir un edificio es un proceso (Arquitectura) que puede organizarse en 3 etapas:

1/ PROYECTO:

Con un sistema de medidas se realiza un trazado geométrico (plano) que recoge la forma general del edificio que se pretende realizar. Aquí entran los textos que explican el sistema de medidas antropométrico (entre ellos los textos que recogen las medidas de la Gran Pirámide), los patrones de medida antiguos que se conservan y el modelo humano (que se conserva):

Zona Historia TV: “Historia de las medidas” (30 minutos):



Zona Historia TV: “Diseño de la Gran Pirámide” (30 minutos):



2/ PROCESO:

Se organizan equipos de trabajo y con las técnicas e instrumentos de que se dispone se lleva a cabo el proceso de construcción.

Aquí entran la organización de los obreros en equipos de trabajo, las técnicas empleadas, los instrumentos empleados, etc.

Le pongo enlaces a estos temas:

2.1/ Equipos de trabajo: Juan de la Torre Suárez:

Pirámides del Antiguo Egipto

2.2/ Rampas: Varias fuentes:

Las rampas

El descubrimiento al azar que arroja nueva luz sobre el misterio de la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto - BBC News Mundo

Nueva teoría sobre la construcción de las pirámides - La mentira esta ahi fuera

2.3/ Instrumentos: Juan de la Torre Suárez:

¿Herramientas imposibles?

Taladros egipcios

2.4/ Arqueología experimental: Denys Stocks:






2.5/ Transporte: (Terrae Antiquae: Papiro de Merer)

Hallan un papiro que explica cómo se transportaron los bloques de piedra de la Gran Pirámide de Guiza – Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae

Hallan un papiro que explica cómo se transportaron los bloques de piedra de la Gran Pirámide de Guiza – Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae

3/ RESULTADO:

Se obtiene como resultado final el edificio en cuestión (que con el tiempo puede verse sujeto a cambios, reformas, erosión, etc.).

RESUMIENDO:

¿A día de hoy lo sabemos absolutamente todo sobre cómo se construyó la Gran Pirámide? No.

¿Sabemos lo suficiente como para poder afirmar que la construyeron los antiguos egipcios? Sí.

POR ÚLTIMO:

Si desea más información sobre el sistema de medidas antropométrico puede leer mis artículos “Sistema de medidas egipcio: Bases teóricas para su estudio” y “Hombre, medidas, pirámides” en la revista Egiptología 2.0. Mi próximo artículo sobre el tema aún no está disponible ya que saldrá en el número de mayo. También puede visitar mi página en Academia.

Un cordial saludo.

Luis Castaño Sánchez. Licenciado en Filología (UCA, 92). Investigador en Metrología Histórica.


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

Joder con la bibliografía que nos pone el @imutes 

El puto Däniken de los cojones. Ya solo falta que nos pongas como autor al Tosukalos y sus memeces.

O que nos cites como ginecólogo al Jordi, "El niño polla"....


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Vaya con la cita que nos has puesto pedazo de memo.
> El Erich Von Dáiken, el inventor de la teoría de los aliens ancestrales.
> 
> Ni medio asalto nos duras.
> ...



¿Eres idiota?

El artículo publicado en la revista Science por es ampliamente citado, como ya os advertía.

*¡LO QUE HAS DE BUSCAR ES EL ARTÍCULO NO A QUIEN LO CITA, PEDAZO DE ALCORNOQUE!

.*


----------



## frenlib (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No claro, las construyeron los aliens , eso pasa en la vida real.
> Lo que hay que leer.
> El mundo está lleno de megaconstrucciones antiguas y no lo hicieron con esclavos.
> La catedral de constantinopla fueron también los aliens?
> ...



Falso.

Las construyeron hombres usando máquinas durante el pleistoceno, una civilización humana que quedó olvidada en el pasado remoto.


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ "¿Qué pruebas has aportado? Cítalas".
> 
> R1/ Están todas en mi primer comentario en este hilo el jueves pasado (página 18). (Hago copia y pega abajo)
> 
> ...



Joder. Un placer debatir con usted. El que se esconde detrás mi nick estudió arqueología, aunque no me dedico a ello.

En fin, que aquí hay que venir a divertirse con los idiotas como @imutes y no se les puede tomar en serio.


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Eres idiota?
> 
> El artículo publicado en la revista Science por es ampliamente citado, como ya os advertía.
> 
> ...



Me parece que da lo mismo. El forero con el que has estado debatiendo sabe más que tú del tema y encima pretendes enseñarle. Eres un anormal y un pretencioso.

Me voy a dormir salao.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Hallan un papiro que explica cómo se transportaron los bloques de piedra de la Gran Pirámide de Guiza – Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae



Le hecharé un vistazo a esto mañana.
Vídeo clip con hipotesis hay a millares pero no resuelven las preguntas que te he hecho y sigues sin responder.


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Le hecharé un vistazo a esto mañana.
> Vídeo clip con hipotesis hay a millares pero no resuelven las preguntas que te he hecho y sigues sin responder.



El que te ha respondido es un forero que ha firmado su último mensaje como "Luis Castaño Sánchez. Licenciado en Filología (UCA, 92). Investigador en Metrología Histórica". Deberías ofrecerle una sincera disculpa y aprender algo de lo que pueda contarte. Seguro que del tema sabe mucho más que tu.

Que pases una buena noche.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Me parece que da lo mismo.



Vamosr que según dices, para desacreditar un estudio científico basta con que lo cite el tal Daiken.
¡Joder, eso sí que son poderes sobrenaturales!

BURRO.


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Vamosr que según dices, para desacreditar un estudio científico basta con que lo cite el tal Daiken.
> ¡Joder, eso sí que son poderes sobrenaturales!
> 
> BURRO.



Hasta mañana salao. Lo mismo te cuento algo para que aprendas algo.


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Le hecharé un vistazo a esto mañana.
> Vídeo clip con hipotesis hay a millares pero no resuelven las preguntas que te he hecho y sigues sin responder.



Muchas de las respuestas a sus preguntas están en los enlaces de mi primer comentario y si hubiese usted leído el hilo entero ya se habría enterado de ellas.

En fin. Espero que ahora se lea con detalle la información que se (le) ofrece que para eso se gasta tiempo y energía en ofrecerla.

Para que dejen de creer en muchas tontadas que se han tragado y que son falsas / erróneas.

Vamos, que mi intención no es ni ha sido nunca reírme de gente que no sabe sino hacer ver que la han engañado con tonterías.

Y también hacer ver que la Egiptología sí sabe ya muchas cosas sobre cómo se construyeron las pirámides.

Lo que pasa es que a base de gastar tiempo y energía en poner info, ver que algunos se niegan a leerla y encima empiezan a faltar pues se llega a perder la paciencia.

En fin, espero que tras leer esa info entienda que yo no busco reírme de nadie sino hacerle ver que muchos de los planteamientos que repite y defiende no tienen ninguna base.

Y con esto me retiro por hoy.

Buenas noches.


----------



## PEPEYE (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Gracias. Me ha recordado usted esta conferencia sobre el traslado de un obelisco de Egipto a Roma:



Muchisimas gracias, lo disfrutare cuando tenga un rato, esta es una de las grandezas del foro


----------



## PEPEYE (12 May 2022)

Uno de los motivos por lo que me intereso este tema es , y perdon por la comparacion, la sensacion que tuvo uno de los padres de la fisica cuantixa al ver como se estaba desarrollando el modelo venia a decir en resumen "lo veo demasiado complejo"
A pesar de creer haber buzeado lo suficiente en el tema para tener un criterio , ¡que arrogante he sido ¡,observo que no he arañado ni la superficie del tema
Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes


----------



## PEPEYE (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Muchas de las respuestas a sus preguntas están en los enlaces de mi primer comentario y si hubiese usted leído el hilo entero ya se habría enterado de ellas.
> 
> En fin. Espero que ahora se lea con detalle la información que se (le) ofrece que para eso se gasta tiempo y energía en ofrecerla.
> 
> ...



Felizes sueños
Nuevamente te doy las gracias y el hecho de poder interactuar una noche cerca de las tres de la madrugada con alguien como tu sobre este tema, es la sensacion de ser un privilegiado, en cierta manera una especie de orgullo
Creo haber leido con interes la mayoria de tus datos, pero tambien los de los demas
Soy de ciencias y en mis años jovenes me dedique a la investigacion y docencia universitaria, lo que me hizo desarrollar un espiritu critico.
Te preguntaras a que viene eso, te cuento, mi hermano es catedratico de universidad y apesar de sus 63 años, sigue enamorado de su profesion, de hecho ayer salia de trabajar a las once de la noche, Hace poco hablabamos de los articulos cientificos y muy a su pesar me comentaba que la gente mentia. No es la primera vez que intentaba repetir un experimento que no le cuadraba el resultado obtenido y al comunicarse con el autor preguntandole por que habia obtenido un resultado diferente como mucho obtenia la respuesta de "pues a mi si me ha salido"


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

Acabo de leer ahora otra vez este comentario suyo:

"Le echaré un vistazo a esto mañana". (Y habla usted del enlace a la información sobre el papiro de Merer).

No. A ese enlace sólo no.

Lo que he dicho en la última respuesta de mi comentario ha sido esto:

"R4/ En mi primer comentario puse un montón de enlaces con un montón de pruebas que demuestran que las pirámides las hicieron los antiguos egipcios. *Primero lea usted TODOS esos enlaces, refute usted todas esas pruebas, aporte usted pruebas de metalurgia avanzada y ya luego hablamos.*"

Porque si se suben enlaces aportando información es para que se lean.

En definitiva, que lo que pido en esa frase es un mínimo.

De lo contrario olvídese de que siga hablando con usted.

Un saludo.


----------



## lefebre (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Pero que coño dices!
> 
> El nº de ladrillos es fijo: 21.600.
> 
> ...



A ver si lo entiendes: si tienes 1000 ladrillos, se tarda 1 segundo en poner un ladrillo, y se colocan todos los ladrillos a la vez. ¿Cuanto se tarda en poner todos los ladrillos? Solución: 1 segundo. ¿Necesitas un dibujo?


----------



## Derrochaduros (12 May 2022)

Pongo foto de la actualidad, se ha urbanizado muy cerca


----------



## octopodiforme (12 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Pongo foto de la actualidad, se ha urbanizado muy cerca
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055644



Espectacular. ¡Cómo me habría gustado verlas recién construidas con los templos adyacentes!


----------



## Vantage (12 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> un grado cada 72 años. Por 4500 años.... 62 grados. Como las estrellas de leo se hayan movido al mismo ritmo (cada una en su dirección). la constelación de hoy se parecería a la de los tiempos de las pirámides como mis cojones morenos.



Ahora contradices todo lo que vienes diciendo desde el principio.
Creo que no lo has entendido.


----------



## lefebre (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Pero que coño dices!
> 
> El nº de ladrillos es fijo: 21.600.
> ¡Que obtusos, ostias ya! No entiendes un simple problema de aritmética de primaria.



Bien, pero si esos 21600 ladrillos se colocan todos a la vez, en un minuto los tienes todos colocados. Los 21600 ladrillos, siendo fijos. ¿Necesitas un croquis?


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Ahora contradices todo lo que vienes diciendo desde el principio.
> Creo que no lo has entendido.



el qué?? pero si vengo diciendo todo el rato que las estrellas se mueven! que la efigie no pudo construirse en dirección a Leo porque esa constelación y sus estrellas no hacen más que moverse y hace 4500 años no estaban juntas!


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Espectacular. ¡Cómo me habría gustado verlas recién construidas con los templos adyacentes!



no te habría gustado. Estás mucho mejor viéndolas en un portátil en tu casa del siglo XXI, hazme caso.


----------



## Vantage (12 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> el qué?? pero si vengo diciendo todo el rato que las estrellas se mueven! que la efigie no pudo construirse en dirección a Leo porque esa constelación y sus estrellas no hacen más que moverse y hace 4500 años no estaban juntas!



No contestas absolutamente nada con sentido; eres un troll.


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> No contestas absolutamente nada con sentido; eres un troll.



un troll en un hilo en el que se debate si las pirámides las construyeron unos extraterrestres o una civilización humana superior desaparecida.

Qué coño esperas????


----------



## cholesfer (12 May 2022)

Voy leyendo a ratos y a tramos porque el hilo ha desvariado pero...

...creerse la versión oficial sobre las pirámides entiendo que lo haga un niño de 5 años, un adulto con algo de raciocinio tarda 10 segundos en darse cuenta que al igual que ocurre con el 99% de las narrativas oficiales, son falsas.


----------



## Vantage (12 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> un troll en un hilo en el que se debate si las pirámides las construyeron unos extraterrestres o una civilización humana superior desaparecida.
> 
> Qué coño esperas????



Pues esto. No me gusta usarlo, pero para gente como tu es ideal.


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Voy leyendo a ratos y a tramos porque el hilo ha desvariado pero...
> 
> ...creerse la versión oficial sobre las pirámides entiendo que lo haga un niño de 5 años, un adulto con algo de raciocinio tarda 10 segundos en darse cuenta que al igual que ocurre con el 99% de las narrativas oficiales, son falsas.



Vale, si no lo hicieron los egipcios de hace 4500 años, entonces quién?? y por qué no han dejado rastro de absolutamente nada??


----------



## cholesfer (12 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Vale, si no lo hicieron los egipcios de hace 4500 años, entonces quién?? y por qué no han dejado rastro de absolutamente nada??



Yo hablo de la versión oficial.

Pensar que miles o cientos de miles de esclavos iban a llevar piedras desde nosedonde y colocarlas de esa manera, más esa precisión, usando cosmologia, sabiendo la distancia al sol, empleando el número pi (que era desconocido en esa época)...por favor es ridículo.

Así que descarto al 100% la versión oficial, y le doy más credibilidad a cualquier otra como alguna otra civilización previa a los egipcios, u otra tipologia seres...humanos tal y como lo entendemos o no.

El problema no es la versión oficial de las pirámides, sino el paradigma oficial de evolución del planeta tierra y de quienes ahora habitamos en ella. Pensar y trazar todo sobre ese paradigma sólo puede llevarnos a confusión...pero la historia la ha controlado quien la ha controlado, y nos ha contado el cuento que ha interesado.

Saludos.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendes: si tienes 1000 ladrillos, se tarda 1 segundo en poner un ladrillo, y se colocan todos los ladrillos a la vez. ¿Cuanto se tarda en poner todos los ladrillos? Solución: 1 segundo. ¿Necesitas un dibujo?



¡Suspendido en matemáticas de primaria!

No entiendes el problema: Si en una obra, en 1 jornada de 12 h se colocan 21.600 ladrllos ¿cuantos ladrillos de media se colocan por minuto? 

Por otro lado, no hace falta ser ingeniero para saber que NO se pueden poner todos los ladrillos a la vez. Yo no creo en la magia.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Pero que coño dices!
> 
> El nº de ladrillos es fijo: 21.600.
> 
> ...



Cree que porque haya más gente poniendo ladrillos, se aumenta el tiempo, pero no es así
El tiempo requerido para la manipulación de cada bloque de piedra, es el mismo
Lo único que si, si hay 10 equipos poniendo bloques, en 2 minutos pondrían 10 bloques
Pero sigue siendo una auténtica barbaridad pensar que en un a media de 2 minutos, tallan, manipulan, mueven y colocan un bloque de granito de mínimo 2,5 toneladas
También podrían decir
Habían 50 hombres trabajando en un solo bloque
Ya me explicadas como se ponen 50 hombres a la vez a tallar un bloque, moverlo, y colocarlo en 2 minutos, que además de molestarse entre ellos, sigue siendo una barbaridad


----------



## lefebre (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Suspendido en matemáticas de primaria!
> 
> No entiendes el problema: Si en una obra, en 1 jornada de 12 h se colocan 21.600 ladrllos ¿cuantos ladrillos de media se colocan por minuto?
> 
> Por otro lado, no hace falta ser ingeniero para saber que NO se pueden poner todos los ladrillos a la vez. Yo no creo en la magia.



No amigo. Precisamente tú crees en la magia.


----------



## lefebre (12 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Cree que porque haya más gente poniendo ladrillos, se aumenta el tiempo, pero no es así
> El tiempo requerido para la manipulación de cada bloque de piedra, es el mismo
> Lo único que si, si hay 10 equipos poniendo bloques, en 2 minutos pondrían 10 bloques
> Pero sigue siendo una auténtica barbaridad pensar que en un a media de 2 minutos, tallan, manipulan, mueven y colocan un bloque de granito de mínimo 2,5 toneladas
> ...



Está claro que tú no estás capacitado para dirigir una obra, eso es lo único que queda claro.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Acabo de leer ahora otra vez este comentario suyo:
> 
> "Le echaré un vistazo a esto mañana". (Y habla usted del enlace a la información sobre el papiro de Merer).
> 
> ...



*Todo lo que expusiste antes ya ha sido rebatido*, no voy a volver a empezar, solo me queda por mirar ese enlace a ver si de verdad aporta algo nuevo sobre Keops que no supieramos ya.

He leido muchísimo sobre Egipto y a diferencia de lo que tú haces, consulto las fuentes oficiales y las que disienten. En ambos bandos se pueden encontrar mucha información interesante y muchas absurdeces sin sentido. Por lo tanto YA CONOZCO LAS FUENTES OFICIALES, no me seas gallito filólogo.

Ya que insisten en agarrarte a la metalurgia diré que en Egipto no hay pruebas convincentes de que se conociera metalurgia avanzada pero sí la hay en otros lugares arqueológicos. Y eso es un problema para la egiptologia oficial.

Ahora responde de una vez a alguna cuestión de las que he planteado. Para que no te vayas de rositas, empecemos con la 1ª:

NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras no rectilíneos de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. *Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.*

Veámoslo,* las pruebas están a la vista.*







A pesar de la erosión, la dilatacion y contracción por la temperatura y de que se utilizaron los bloques externos para construir diversos edificios en El Cairo, *aún se puede apreciar como los bloques NO SON prismas regulares ni rectilineos pero encajan entre sí a la perfección. ES un puzzle gigantesco en 3D.*


*¡Explica esto para empezar!*

*PD.:* Como ya conté , he estado en Egipto varias veces y he tenido la fortuna de compartir el viaje con historiadores, *ingenieros y arquitectos*. Recuerdo que una arquitecta tenía el ambicioso plan de presentar como proyecto de final de carrera (sobre el papel, of course) la construcción de La Gran Pirámide pero con medios modernos. Desistió del empeño por imposible pero los debates ¡horas maravillosas durante días remontando el Nilo desde el atardecer! entre *la arquitecta y los ingenieros* fue de lo más enriquecedor. 

Pongo en negrita ingenieros (6 en total) y 1 arquitecta porque son los que realmente saben sobre la construcción de edificios. Los demás, historiador, psicólogo filólogo etc, nos limitábamos a escucharlos y a aprender. Sigue el ejemplo. Cómo presumir de títulos académicos es de gañanes (a menos que tenga relación directa sobre el tema) me voy a abstener de hacerlo porque no soy ni arquitecto ni ingeniero.

.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No amigo. Precisamente tú crees en la magia.



Eres tú quién cree que se pueden colocar 21.300 ladrillos a la vez en un segundo. Eso sería magia, desvarios infantiloides o ambos a la vez.


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> *Todo lo que expusiste antes ya ha sido rebatido*, no voy a volver a empezar, solo me queda por mirar ese enlace a ver si de verdad aporta algo nuevo sobre Keops que no supieramos ya.
> 
> He leido muchísimo sobre Egipto y a diferencia de lo que tú haces, consulto las fuentes oficiales y las que disienten. En ambos bandos se pueden encontrar mucha información interesante y muchas absurdeces sin sentido. Por lo tanto YA CONOZCO LAS FUENTES OFICIALES, no me seas gallito filólogo.
> 
> ...



No ha rebatido usted una puta mierda.

Y como no está usted dispuesto a leerse y estudiar a fondo la información que le he ofrecido no voy a seguir gastando tiempo y energía con usted.

Afortunadamente, otros foreros sí están sinceramente interesados en aprender sobre este tema.

Dicho esto aquí se acaba mi intercambio con usted.

Que le vaya bien.

PD: "Ya que insisten en agarrarte a la metalurgia diré que en Egipto no hay pruebas convincentes de que se conociera metalurgia avanzada".

O sea, como ya dije hace bastante comentarios, no es capaz de presentar ninguna prueba de esa afirmación suya.

Eso sí, de hacernos perder aquí el tiempo de eso sí es muy capaz, está claro.

Ale. Como decía el forero "elena francis" váyase a cagar a la vía.


----------



## wopa (12 May 2022)

Más de dos millones de piedras. Algunas de hasta 50 toneladas. Unos negritos en taparrabos. ¡Joder, que eran prácticamente monos! ¡Que llevaban apenas un par de milenios en el neolítico! Con unos conceptos matemáticos que aún hoy se siguen averiguando... ¿De verdad alguien se cree la versión oficial?


----------



## Perro Viejo (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ "¿Qué pruebas has aportado? Cítalas".
> 
> R1/ Están todas en mi primer comentario en este hilo el jueves pasado (página 18). (Hago copia y pega abajo)
> 
> ...




Me ha encantado la entrevista, muchas gracias por compartirla. Maravillosa la geometría escondida en ese zodíaco.

Hay quien relaciona el codo real egipcio con el metro mediante el número áureo y pi. Básicamente, un círculo de 1 metro de diámetro tiene una circumferencia de pi (3,14) metros, lo que equivale a 6 codos reales egipcios (pi/6=0,523 cm). Pudiera ser que esa medida se basara en la geometría más que en la medida de un hombre ideal? Tal vez es solo un juego de números pero está claro es que no eliogieron las medidas al azar al construir la gran pirámide. Luego hasta llegan a relacionarla con el segundo y la velocidad de la luz, aunque ahí ya meten más magufería, por así decirlo...


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Luisito castañas no ha sido capaz resolver *ni una sola cuestión de las que le he planteado. NI UNA SOLA*. El falólogo del que es fan eleno francisco es un pobre gañan ingnorante y pretencioso.


----------



## Antiparticula (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Suspendido en matemáticas de primaria!
> 
> No entiendes el problema: Si en una obra, en 1 jornada de 12 h se colocan 21.600 ladrllos ¿cuantos ladrillos de media se colocan por minuto?
> 
> Por otro lado, no hace falta ser ingeniero para saber que NO se pueden poner todos los ladrillos a la vez. Yo no creo en la magia.



¿y cuanto tarda una comunidad Amish en construir un granero para una pareja de recién casados?

¿Cuantos clavos clavan por minuto?


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Me ha encantado la entrevista, muchas gracias por compartirla. Maravillosa la geometría escondida en ese zodíaco.
> 
> Hay quien relaciona el codo real egipcio con el metro mediante el número áureo y pi. Básicamente, un círculo de 1 metro de diámetro tiene una circumferencia de pi (3,14) metros, lo que equivale a 6 codos reales egipcios (pi/6=0,523 cm). Pudiera ser que esa medida se basara en la geometría más que en la medida de un hombre ideal? Tal vez es solo un juego de números pero está claro es que no eliogieron las medidas al azar al construir la gran pirámide. Luego hasta llegan a relacionarla con el segundo y la velocidad de la luz, aunque ahí ya meten más magufería, por así decirlo...



Gracias a usted. Por personas como usted (y comentarios como este) sí merece la pena compartir información.

Ese planteamiento del Codo real egipcio es erróneo por varios motivos.

Para empezar se tiene un sistema de medidas completo basado en el Hombre (24 Palmas = 1,80 m), no sólo el módulo de 7 Palmas.

Para seguir el valor ideal del módulo de 7 Palmas no corresponde a 52,36 cm sino a 52,50 cm.

Por otro lado los egipcios no empleaban decimales, de modo que no conocían ni el número áureo (Phi = 1,618) ni el número Pi (3,1416).

Otra cosa distinta es que supieran trazar círculos (que eso claro que sí que sabían) o que tuvieran ciertas aproximaciones a Pi.

En cuanto a lo del metro es otro planteamiento erróneo. No hay ningún patrón egipcio que recoja medidas en m, cm y mm.

Estaban regulados en Dedos y otras unidades, como puede ver en esta imagen si la amplía:









Cubit - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





De izquierda a derecha verá: 1 Dedo, 2 Dedos, 3 Dedos, etc.

Y lo de la velocidad de la luz en la Gran Pirámide es otra chorrada monumental.

Todo eso son las tontadas que se dicen cuando no se estudian bien las cosas.

Gracias de nuevo y un cordial saludo.


----------



## Perro Viejo (12 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Más de dos millones de piedras. Algunas de hasta 50 toneladas. Unos negritos en taparrabos. ¡Joder, que eran prácticamente monos! ¡Que llevaban apenas un par de milenios en el neolítico! Con unos conceptos matemáticos que aún hoy se siguen averiguando... ¿De verdad alguien se cree la versión oficial?



Esa gente sería muchas cosas pero no eran monos con taparrabos. Hay que tener en cuenta que su civilización duró muchos siglos, 3.500 años desde su inicio hasta su ocaso, con su apogeo en la construcción de las pirámides. "Un par de milenios" le pueden parecer un ratito pero eso es muchísimo tiempo para prosperar y acumular conocimientos y cultura, nosotros aún no les hemos superado y quizás nunca lo hagamos. Si visita ustec Egipto se dará cuneta de la sofisticación que alcanzaron y no solo por las pirámides y obeliscos sino por los pequeños detalles. A mi me cautivó un objeto que vi en el museo del Cairo, era un arco de juguete que un oficial del ejército le mandó a su hijo des del extranjero, incluía una nota de felicitación por su cumpleaños. Los monos no hacen estas cosas...

Atribuir el mérito a los aliens o a supuestas civilizaciones de las que no hay prueba alguna equivale a infravalorar el ingenio humano y no responde ninguna pregunta seria, solo plantea otras nuevas imposibles de responder.


----------



## wopa (12 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Esa gente sería muchas cosas pero no eran monos con taparrabos. Hay que tener en cuenta que su civilización duró muchos siglos, 3.500 años desde su inicio hasta su ocaso, con su apogeo en la construcción de las pirámides. "Un par de milenios" le pueden parecer un ratito pero eso es muchísimo tiempo para prosperar y acumular conocimientos y cultura, nosotros aún no les hemos superado y quizás nunca lo hagamos. Si visita ustec Egipto se dará cuneta de la sofisticación que alcanzaron y no solo por las pirámides y obeliscos sino por los pequeños detalles. A mi me cautivó un objeto que vi en el museo del Cairo, era un arco de juguete que un oficial del ejército le mandó a su hijo des del extranjero, incñluía una nota de felicitación por su cumpleaños. Los monos no hacen estas cosas...
> 
> Atribuir el mérito a los aliens o a supuestas civilizaciones de las que no hay prueba alguna equivale a infravalorar el ingenio humano y no responde ninguna pregunta seria, solo plantea otras nuevas imposibles de responder.



Ya, pero eso no se construye sólo con ingenio. No se trata de "eran muchos y muy listos". Ahora somos más, más listos y ni de coña somos capaces de construir eso en 20 años. Ni siquiera con un presupuesto infinito. Infinito. Todo lo que necesites en máquinas y hombres. Infinito. Y no construyes eso en 20 años. A cualquiera que se lo plantees le da la risa.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Más de dos millones de piedras. Algunas de hasta 50 toneladas. Unos negritos en taparrabos. ¡Joder, que eran prácticamente monos! ¡Que llevaban apenas un par de milenios en el neolítico! Con unos conceptos matemáticos que aún hoy se siguen averiguando... ¿De verdad alguien se cree la versión oficial?



La versión oficial solo se la creen los pseudoescepticos (suelenser cretinos muy hinchas con baja autoestima) y la defienden solo los fanáticos, o los que conocen otra versión o los que tienen intereses políticos y/o académicos

Por otro lado, magnífica fotografía la que aportas y prueba gráfica del diseño de los bloques de la Gran Pirámide donde queda clarísimo que los bloques están tallados de forma que encanjen unos con otros siendo cada bloque distinto a los demás, irregulares y no rectilíneos ¡Asombroso!

No me extraña que el castaño haya salido huyendo 







¡Saludos!


----------



## Leros (12 May 2022)

Otro misterio
Que hace esta cueva en Marte 









Sol 3466: Mast Camera (Mastcam) – NASA Mars Exploration


This image was taken by Mast Camera (Mastcam) onboard NASA's Mars rover Curiosity on Sol 3466 (2022-05-07 07:58:16 UTC).




mars.nasa.gov












MSL 3466 MR


Gigapan - http://www.gigapan.com/gigapans/229311 GIGAmacro - https://viewer.gigamacro.com/view/GIvcoFX3fWdxwa3V?x1=33436.50&y1=-13865.50&res1=34.83&rot1=0.00 Flickr Download - https://www.flickr.com/photos/nev-t/52063976257/sizes/6k/ Raw Images -...




www.gigapan.com


----------



## Perro Viejo (12 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Gracias a usted. Por personas como usted (y comentarios como este) sí merece la pena compartir información.
> 
> Ese planteamiento del Codo real egipcio es erróneo por varios motivos.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo pienso que sí conocían la proporción áurea y Pi, si no las hubieran conocido no estarían presentes en las pirámides de una manera tan recurrente. Que no usaran decimales no implica que no las conocieran, simplemente las expresaban de otro modo, como relaciones geométricas, por ejemplo. Pi es la ratio entre el radio y la circumferencia de un círculo y Fi se puede expresar también así, simplemente, sin necesidad de usar decimales:







De hecho tampoco es tan difícil, si uno empieza a jugar trazado cuadrados y círculos por cojones tiene que terminar dándose cuenta de ésas curiosas proporciones y de como se repiten en la naturaleza y tiene que asombrarse por tal cosa como todavía nos ocurre a nosotros.

Obviamente no las expresaban en decimales y por temas de operatividad resultaba más fácil hablar de dedos y codos que de curiosas relaciones geométricas cuando uno iba al mercado a comprar tela...

Por lo demás, totalmente de acuerdo con usted.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hombre yo pienso que sí conocían la proporción áurea y Pi, si no las hubieran conocido no estarían presentes en las pirámides de una manera tan recurrente. Que no usaran decimales no implica que no las conocieran, simplemente las expresaban de otro modo, como relaciones geométricas, por ejemplo. Pi es la ratio entre el radio y la circumferencia de un círculo y Fi se puede expresar también así, simplemente, sin necesidad de usar decimales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque es una afirmación que podrá leer por todas partes, Phi no está presente en la Gran Pirámide.

Lo que tenemos es la cuadrícula del sistema de medidas antropométrico.

Si le interesa este tema, y para no repetirme escribiendo cosas que ya están en mis artículos, le remito a mis artículos en la revista Egiptología 2.0:









Sistema de medidas egipcio: Bases teóricas para su estudio - Egiptología 2.0


Este artículo forma parte de la investigación global sobre Metrología Histórica que venimos desarrollando en solitario desde el año 2011, tras nuestro descubrimiento del Canon original. Nuestro objetivo es sentar unas bases teóricas para el estudio del sistema de medidas egipcio. El sistema de...




egiptologia20.es













Hombre, medidas, pirámides - Egiptología 2.0


Hombre, medidas, pirámides Este artículo forma parte de la investigación global sobre Metrología Histórica que venimos desarrollando en solitario desde el año 2011, tras nuestro descubrimiento del Canon original. Nuestro objetivo aquí es presentar brevemente el planteamiento central de nuestra...




egiptologia20.es





Un saludo.

PD: Sobre ese mito tan extendido de que Phi está por todos lados suelo recomendar el libro de Marguerite Neveux:

"Le nombre d'or. Radiographie d'un mythe".


----------



## Perro Viejo (12 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Ya, pero eso no se construye sólo con ingenio. No se trata de "eran muchos y muy listos". Ahora somos más, más listos y ni de coña somos capaces de construir eso en 20 años. Ni siquiera con un presupuesto infinito. Infinito. Todo lo que necesites en máquinas y hombres. Infinito. Y no construyes eso en 20 años. A cualquiera que se lo plantees le da la risa.



Que somos más es cierto, que somos más listos es, cuanto menos, discutible. Tampoco estoy tan seguro de que no fuéramos capaces de comnstruir la gran pirámide en 20 años. Yo creo que sí podríamos replicar la gran pirámide y sin necesidad de presupuestos infinitos pero simplemente nadie va a gastarse la pasta en hacerlo para demostrarlo, eso es simplemente absurdo hoy en día pero está claro que no lo era para los egipcios que por las razones que fuera se tomaban eso muy en serio. Hay que entender las culturas en su contexto con la mentalidad y circunstancias de la época.

CIerto es que falta mucho por entender de cómo cojones lo consiguieron pero insisto a que atribuirlo a aliens o atlantes o lo que usted quiera no aporta ninguna solución para entenderlo.


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Esa gente sería muchas cosas pero no eran monos con taparrabos. Hay que tener en cuenta que su civilización duró muchos siglos, 3.500 años desde su inicio hasta su ocaso, con su apogeo en la construcción de las pirámides. "Un par de milenios" le pueden parecer un ratito pero eso es muchísimo tiempo para prosperar y acumular conocimientos y cultura, nosotros aún no les hemos superado y quizás nunca lo hagamos. Si visita ustec Egipto se dará cuneta de la sofisticación que alcanzaron y no solo por las pirámides y obeliscos sino por los pequeños detalles. A mi me cautivó un objeto que vi en el museo del Cairo, era un arco de juguete que un oficial del ejército le mandó a su hijo des del extranjero, incluía una nota de felicitación por su cumpleaños. Los monos no hacen estas cosas...
> 
> Atribuir el mérito a los aliens o a supuestas civilizaciones de las que no hay prueba alguna equivale a infravalorar el ingenio humano y no responde ninguna pregunta seria, solo plantea otras nuevas imposibles de responder.



En Egipto se pueden observar 2 civilizaciones muy diferentes. La más antigua que construia enormes edificios con piedras gigantescas pero que no dejo rastro de escritura y otra que construía edificios con piedras más pequeñas llenas de inscripciones jeroglíficas. Ambas son asombrosas, no me cabe duda.

El problema con la más antigua es que, al no dejar rastro de escritura, es muy difícil calcular su antigüedad pero hay muchas evidencias de que fue bastante anterior a la otra. A la civilización con escritura se le daba fatal construir pirámides sin embargo dejo magníficos objetos -algunos también gigantescos como los obeliscos y algunas estatuas- templos maravillosos y una cultura fascinante.

La egiptología _oficial _ignora y oculta sistemáticamente toda evidencia que contradiga su versión, aunque se haya obtenido siguiendo rigurosamente el método científico, por asuntos espureos (políticos, influencia académica etc) y por ello ha ido perdiendo credibilidad. Aún así resulta prácticamente imposible debatir racionalmente nuevas hipótesis básicamente porque una legión de trolls fanáticos sabotea el diálogo. Buena muestra de ello es este mismo hilo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## lefebre (12 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Más de dos millones de piedras. Algunas de hasta 50 toneladas. Unos negritos en taparrabos. ¡Joder, que eran prácticamente monos! ¡Que llevaban apenas un par de milenios en el neolítico! Con unos conceptos matemáticos que aún hoy se siguen averiguando... ¿De verdad alguien se cree la versión oficial?



Eres tú quien se cree las verdades oficiales, y te piensas que en esa época eran mancos o tontos, y que no habían descubierto nada porque te diga un oficialista que hasta tal o cual fecha no habían descubierto esto o lo otro. ¿Y eso sí que te crees la versión oficial?


----------



## imutes (12 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hombre yo pienso que sí conocían la proporción áurea y Pi, si no las hubieran conocido no estarían presentes en las pirámides de una manera tan recurrente. Que no usaran decimales no implica que no las conocieran, simplemente las expresaban de otro modo, como relaciones geométricas, por ejemplo. Pi es la ratio entre el radio y la circumferencia de un círculo y Fi se puede expresar también así, simplemente, sin necesidad de usar decimales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidentemente sí conocían la proporción áurea y Pi. Como entiendo que está versado en el tema no voy a insistir en las pruebas sobre ello. Solo quiero dejar constancia del absurdo de la versión oficial. Tampoco es consecuente con la realidad que basaran sus medidas en el hombre ni que no conocieran los decimales.

Ejemplo:

Las medidas de la cara norte y sur de La Gran Pirámide según Petrie siguiendo rigurosamente el método científico.

N 230,36276 m
S 230,3653 m

¡Esto nos da un error de 2,54 mm en 230,36 m!
¿Cual sería el error por metro? ¡0,011 mm por metro!

¿Puede alguien mínimamente serio defender y/o creer que no conocían los decimales o que midieran con con dedos o palmas?

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## lefebre (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> *Todo lo que expusiste antes ya ha sido rebatido*, no voy a volver a empezar, solo me queda por mirar ese enlace a ver si de verdad aporta algo nuevo sobre Keops que no supieramos ya.
> 
> He leido muchísimo sobre Egipto y a diferencia de lo que tú haces, consulto las fuentes oficiales y las que disienten. En ambos bandos se pueden encontrar mucha información interesante y muchas absurdeces sin sentido. Por lo tanto YA CONOZCO LAS FUENTES OFICIALES, no me seas gallito filólogo.
> 
> ...



Define perfección, porque ahí se ven holguras entre piedras de hasta 20 cm. ¿A qué llamas tu que encajan a la perfección?


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Evidentemente sí conocían la proporción áurea y Pi. Como entiendo que está versado en el tema no voy a insistir en las pruebas sobre ello. Solo quiero dejar constancia del absurdo de la versión oficial. Tampoco es consecuente con la realidad que basaran sus medidas en el hombre ni que no conocieran los decimales.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Pues los acueductos romanos los tuvo que hacer una civilización todavía más alien que los que hicieron las pirámides. Así, tan largos, con esas arcadas tan majestuosas, sus cisternas y sifones, con esas pendientes tan delicadas...


----------



## Raulisimo (12 May 2022)

¿Qué harás si te dicen que llega el dueño del "cercao"?


La granja humana.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lefebre (12 May 2022)

Lo que es imposible es como hicieron las calzadas romanas. Más de 1000 millones de piedras encajadas a la perfección. A minuto que se tarda en colocar una de esas piedras, echar cuentas, a mí me salen 1902 años poniendo las piedras de las calzadas. Es matemáticamente imposible. Gñeeeee


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En Egipto se pueden observar 2 civilizaciones muy diferentes. La más antigua que construia enormes edificios con piedras gigantescas pero que no dejo rastro de escritura y otra que construía edificios con piedras más pequeñas llenas de inscripciones jeroglíficas. Ambas son asombrosas, no me cabe duda.
> 
> El problema con la más antigua es que, al no dejar rastro de escritura, es muy difícil calcular su antigüedad pero hay muchas evidencias de que fue bastante anterior a la otra. A la civilización con escritura se le daba fatal construir pirámides sin embargo dejo magníficos objetos -algunos también gigantescos como los obeliscos y algunas estatuas- templos maravillosos y una cultura fascinante.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Evidentemente sí conocían la proporción áurea y Pi. Como entiendo que está versado en el tema no voy a insistir en las pruebas sobre ello. Solo quiero dejar constancia del absurdo de la versión oficial. Tampoco es consecuente con la realidad que basaran sus medidas en el hombre ni que no conocieran los decimales.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Este mongolo que me llama "pobre gañan ignorante y pretencioso" cree que es válido estudiar un edificio egipcio en PULGADAS INGLESAS.

Este es el nivel.

Y luego defiende que los egipcios no medían con un sistema de medidas antropométrico.

Salvo que no soy no quien refuta sus estupideces sino la realidad de las reglas egipcias graduadas en Dedos que se conservan:









File:Measuring ruler-N 1538-IMG 4492-gradient.jpg - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y la realidad de la infinidad de textos en los que los antiguos explican por escrito cómo medían.

En fin. Está claro que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## Vantage (12 May 2022)

Ya se han perdido todos los modales y el respeto, una lastima.


----------



## n_flamel (13 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Ya, pero eso no se construye sólo con ingenio. No se trata de "eran muchos y muy listos". Ahora somos más, *más listos* y ni de coña somos capaces de construir eso en 20 años. Ni siquiera con un presupuesto infinito. Infinito. Todo lo que necesites en máquinas y hombres. Infinito. Y no construyes eso en 20 años. A cualquiera que se lo plantees le da la risa.



¿Ahora más listos? ¿Es broma?


----------



## imutes (13 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Lo que es imposible es como hicieron las calzadas romanas. Más de 1000 millones de piedras encajadas a la perfección. A minuto que se tarda en colocar una de esas piedras, echar cuentas, a mí me salen 1902 años poniendo las piedras de las calzadas. Es matemáticamente imposible. Gñeeeee



Nooo, tontín, eso no se calcularía así. Verás, es muy fácil (aunque no va así lo de las calzadas ni tiene sentido compararla con la pirámide).

Podemos calcular *DE MEDIA* cuantas piedras fueron capaces de colocar los romanos por minuto si sabemos:

A) Cuantas piedras colocaron.
B) Cuanto tiempo tardaron en colocarlas.

¿Hasta aquí eres capaz de entenderlo? Hummmm, lo dudo pero sigamos.

Supongamos que tardaron IV Siglos y que fueron los1000.000.000 de piedras que tú dices.

Eso es *UNA MEDIA* de 250.000.000 piedras por siglo. *De MEEEEDIA* ¿eh?

Luego (vamos pasito a pasito a ver si lo captas) eso en *UNA MEDIA* de 2.500.0000 piedras por año ¡Ánimo, si has llegado hasta aquí, tú puedes!

En un día *DE MEDIA* colocarían, redondeando, 6.850 piedras. Espero que no te hayas perdido ...

Supongamos que trabajaban *DE MEDIA* 12 horas al día ¿sí?, entonces son *DE MEDIA *570 piedras por hora aprox.

Si sabes cuantos minutos tiene 1 hora... bueno, mejor te lo digo yo por si acaso: tiene 60 mimutos. Luego unas 9,5 piedras por minuto *DE MEDIA* y no en 1902 años, tontin.

*Conclusión, podemos calcular EL TIEMPO MEDIO que tardaban en colocar una piedra sin necesidad de saber ni cuantos equipos trabajaban ni cuanto tiempo necesitaba realmente cada equipo en colocar una piedra.*

Exactamente igual que en La Gran Pirámide, *en la que no sabemos cuantos equipos trabajaban ni cuanto tiempo necesitaba cada equipo realmente para colocar una piedra* pero sí sabemos que:

A) Colocaron 2.300.000. piedras.
B) Nos quieren hacer creer que en 20 años.

Entonces podemos calcular cuantas las piedras colocaron *DE MEDIA *por minuto: 0,5 aproximadamente piedras de entre 2,5 y 50 toneladas.O 1 piedra cada 2 minutos.

¡Asombroso e* increible*!

Ahora bien, si no entiendes que es *UNA MEDIA* y crees que se pueden colocar todas las piedras a la vez, pues nada, te recomiendo ver Barrio Sesamo.

¡Que se tenga que explicar algo tan elemental en un foro supuestamente para adultos da vergüenza ajena!

.


----------



## lefebre (13 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Nooo, tontín, eso no se calcularía así. Verás, es muy fácil (aunque no va así lo de las calzadas ni tiene sentido compararla con la pirámide).
> 
> Podemos calcular *DE MEDIA* cuantas piedras fueron capaces de colocar los romanos por minuto si sabemos:
> 
> ...



Sería interesante saber cuántos años tienes, y si tienes estudios. Es para un amigo.
Creo que el problema es que no sabes lo que es una media. Un bloque cada dos minutos de media, es bastante asequible. Esa media te está diciendo que colocaban 10 bloques en 20 minutos, o 20 bloques en 40 minutos. No sé lo que te sorprende o qué es lo que no te cuadra. Mírate aunque sea lo que significa una media y lo que es un perímetro.


----------



## elena francis (13 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Nooo, tontín, eso no se calcularía así. Verás, es muy fácil (aunque no va así lo de las calzadas ni tiene sentido compararla con la pirámide).
> 
> Podemos calcular *DE MEDIA* cuantas piedras fueron capaces de colocar los romanos por minuto si sabemos:
> 
> ...



A ver mongolo. Para saber como construían los romanos, lo mejor que puedes hacer es leer a Vitruvio y dejar de hacer especulaciones estúpidas. 

Bueno, quizás Däniken lo explique con aliens y demás....pero lee a Vitruvio que te será más útil.


----------



## elena francis (13 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Sería interesante saber cuántos años tienes, y si tienes estudios. Es para un amigo.
> Creo que el problema es que no sabes lo que es una media. Un bloque cada dos minutos de media, es bastante asequible. Esa media te está diciendo que colocaban 10 bloques en 20 minutos, o 20 bloques en 40 minutos. No sé lo que te sorprende o qué es lo que no te cuadra. Mírate aunque sea lo que significa una media y lo que es un perímetro.



En el post de arriba le he mencionado a Vitruvio. A ver que corta pega nos trae...

Seguro que nos echamos unas buenas risas.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Por muchos esclavos que pongas, los pedruscos tienen un tiempo de manipulación, ejecución y ajuste
> Además, la envergadura de las piedras, no creo que permitiera utilizar más de un número de esclavos determinado



Por otra parte, según nos han contado, la humanidad no era muy abundante en el pasado. No había miles de millones de los que tirar, como se supone que ocurre ahora. En la época de las pirámides se calcula que había unos cien millones de personas en todo el planeta, así que ya ves, el que pide millones de esclavos para construir sus pirámides pretende poner a trabajar a media humanidad en sus obras de construcción.


----------



## lefebre (13 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En el post de arriba le he mencionado a Vitruvio. A ver que corta pega nos trae...
> 
> Seguro que nos echamos unas buenas risas.



Al op cuando vea la competición de forzudos arrastrando una persona un avión de 40 toneladas con unas cuerdas, o cuando vea unos costaleros llevando en volandas un paso de procesión de 4 toneladas, va a cortocircuitar y se va a pensar que los aliens aún están entre nosotros.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Vale, si no lo hicieron los egipcios de hace 4500 años, entonces quién?? y *por qué no han dejado rastro de absolutamente nada*??



Te han dejado las propias piramides


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Te han dejado las propias piramides



Nada más


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Nada más




Es probablemente de lo poco que aguanta el paso del tiempo.

Hay una frikiserie documental, La Tierra Sin Humanos, que predice que en mas o menos 500 años no quedaria ni rastro de lo que ha construido nuestra civilizacion.

Por seguir con el debate:


_ Uno de los habituales campos de batalla entre la historia alternativa y la académica es el papel del llamado catastrofismo, teoría no precisamente moderna que sostiene que la Tierra ha sufrido gigantescas catástrofes naturales, a menudo ligadas a fenómenos celestes, que marcaron poderosamente el devenir de la vida en el planeta, incluyendo el de la especie humana. Frente a esto, el estamento académico reconoce que se dieron grandes cataclismos en tiempos remotísimos, pero prefiere dar un rol preponderante al gradualismo o uniformismo, esto es, a los lentos y progresivos cambios en la naturaleza a lo largo de millones de años, impulsados por una serie de factores ambientales más o menos definidos y no tan “traumáticos”. Además, el evolucionismo y el gradualismo han ido de la mano desde los tiempos de Darwin y no están por la labor de separarse, sobre todo para no perjudicar al edificio teórico evolucionista.


Esto no obsta a que los científicos ortodoxos hayan recurrido a grandes catástrofes puntuales para justificar los inexplicables saltos o vacíos en la evolución de las especies, según propugnaba Steven Jay Gould con su teoría del equilibrio puntuado. Asimismo, la desaparición masiva de los dinosaurios hace 65 millones de años ha sido achacada básicamente a un gran evento cósmico; en concreto, al impacto de un enorme meteorito en el continente americano. Ahora bien, es pertinente señalar que ambas explicaciones se mueven en el terreno de la conjetura –más o menos fundada– pues a día de hoy no hay pruebas que puedan corroborarlas con seguridad.
Immanuel Velikovsky
Sin embargo, el catastrofismo defendido por algunos herejes de la ciencia, como los casos de Immanuel Velikovsky o de Charles Hapgood, fue duramente atacado por proponer la existencia de enormes cataclismos con graves efectos en todo el planeta en tiempos relativamente recientes. Sólo para resumir estos argumentos, basta decir que Velikovsky, tomando como base datos geológicos, antiguas observaciones astronómicas y crónicas de diversas civilizaciones, llegó a la conclusión de que la Tierra había sufrido tremendos cataclismos ligados al paso errático del planeta Venus (en su fase de cometa) por el sistema solar, y todo ello en unas fechas tan recientes –en términos geológicos–como el 1500 a. C. y el 700 a. C. aproximadamente. Este evento no sólo habría causado gran muerte y destrucción sino que habría alterado incluso la rotación del planeta hasta pararlo y modificar el año de rotación alrededor del Sol, que habría pasado de los 360 a los actuales 365 días[1].
A su vez, Charles Hapgood propuso que la Tierra habría sufrido un súbito cambio en su eje hace miles de años, a causa de un desplazamiento de la astenosfera, una capa semisólida de la corteza terrestre, si bien no podía determinar con certeza cuál había sido el origen de tal movimiento. Este evento se habría traducido en un desplazamiento de los polos, un enorme proceso de deshielo y en suma un cataclismo global, en el cual –por ejemplo– el continente que estaba situado en medio del Atlántico se desplazó al polo sur, formando lo que es la actual Antártida. Y lo que es más, Hapgood creía que esto no había sido un hecho aislado sino que se había repetido de forma cíclica. Según sus investigaciones, estas alteraciones habrían ocurrido cada 20.000 ó 30.000 años, con una duración media de unos 5.000 años, provocando una fuerte inclinación del eje terrestre, aunque nunca superior a los 40º. Como resultado de estos movimientos, Hapgood determinó que el polo norte habría cambiado de posición por lo menos tres veces en el hemisferio norte en los últimos 100.000 años.
Estas teorías, lanzadas en los años 50 y 60 del pasado siglo, fueron duramente atacadas y rebatidas por el estamento académico con argumentos de todo tipo, pero básicamente aludiendo a la falta de pruebas mínimamente fiables. No obstante, en los años 90, el investigador escocés Graham Hancock recogió el guante del catastrofismo y volvió a promover este tipo de propuestas en su libro Fingerprints of the Gods (“Las huellas de los dioses”), si bien no pudo aportar mayores razonamientos que los ya expuestos por los autores citados. Como era de esperar, Hancock fue blanco de todas las críticas académicas por este revival de las teorías apocalípticas y más aún por el hecho de que ligaba la existencia de una gran catástrofe natural –ocurrida hace unos 12.000 años– a la desaparición de una avanzada civilización perdida que inevitablemente se relacionaba con la tan denostada Atlántida.
Magicians of the Gods (2015), de G. Hancock
Así las cosas, Hancock nunca se acabó de rendir, y en estos últimos años ha vuelto con fuerza a defender la tesis de un catastrofismo global en fechas no demasiado antiguas y que tuvo un enorme impacto sobre la Humanidad. No obstante, esta vez Hancock ha aportado nuevos argumentos y ha dejado en segundo plano las referencias históricas y mitológicas para sumergirse directamente en el terreno de las ciencias duras, en particular la geología. De este modo, el autor escocés nos propuso en su reciente obra de 2015 Magicians of the Gods (“Los magos de los dioses”) un sólido escenario científico que podría dar cobertura a ese catastrofismo a gran escala que la ciencia ortodoxa se niega a reconocer.
Lo que Hancock planteaba como base para su propuesta no está muy lejos de lo que Hapgood expuso hace medio siglo; esto es, que la Tierra sufrió un dramático y rápido deshielo de una masa ingente de hielo polar, con consecuencias nefastas en el hemisferio norte, y de rebote en el resto del planeta. Este deshielo habría supuesto, entre otras cosas, el notable aumento del nivel de los mares y océanos (una media de unos 125 metros), anegando enormes porciones costeras de todos los continentes[2], aparte de otros desastres naturales de gran magnitud. Esto habría sucedido aproximadamente hacia el 10.000 a. C., justo antes del arranque del proceso de neolitización y posterior civilización.
A partir de este punto, Graham Hancock desarrolló una investigación para determinar en qué periodo exacto se produjo la catástrofe y cuál fue el motivo último o el origen de ese deshielo, a fin de esclarecer la auténtica naturaleza del cataclismo. Así pues, Hancock pudo poner sobre la mesa una serie de datos científicos que no estaban disponibles cuando escribió Fingerprints (1995) y que se han ido acumulando en los últimos 20 años. Vamos a repasar a continuación todo este argumentario para sopesar la validez de este escenario neo-catastrofista y sus implicaciones en la historia de la Humanidad.
Hancock focalizaba su atención en el continente americano, con el objetivo de vincular las antiguas tradiciones nativas con los datos que nos pueden ofrecer los modernos estudios geológicos. En este sentido, constataba que en toda América del norte existen aún numerosas leyendas que hacen referencia a tremendas destrucciones y mortandades en forma de terremotos, inundaciones, diluvios, fenómenos celestes, etc. Y en muchas de estas historias está presente la descripción de un gran cometa o astro destructor que se precipitó sobre la Tierra. Estos relatos vendrían a coincidir con lo que los geólogos norteamericanos han apreciado sobre el terreno: que al final de la última era glacial, concretamente en el periodo llamado Dryas Reciente, tuvieron lugar inundaciones y cataclismos en buena parte de Norteamérica, si bien no se tiene una idea clara del alcance y magnitud de este desastre natural, ni tampoco del elemento más importante: la causa de la catástrofe.
Mapa de situación de los Scablands
A este respecto, Hancock rescató el trabajo de un geólogo apartado de la corriente principal académica que a inicios del siglo XX formuló una propuesta de lo que podía haber sucedido, a partir de sus observaciones en el estado de Washington (al noroeste de los EE UU). Este geólogo se llamaba J. Harlen Bretz y en la década de 1920 fijó su atención en un típico paisaje llamado Scablands, unos vastos terrenos y canales rocosos marcadamente agrietados y erosionados, como si fueran cicatrices. Además, Bretz observó unos grandes bloques de piedra aislados –llamados en inglés boulders– de un peso que podría superar incluso las 10.000 toneladas. Dichos bloques, generalmente de basalto, no pertenecían al contexto geológico de la región, sino que presumiblemente habían sido llevados allí por enormes icebergs que luego se fundieron. Según su punto de vista, en aquel lugar había ocurrido un tremendo evento hidrológico de gran magnitud que cesó abruptamente. Tras comprobar esta evidencia, Bretz quedó del todo convencido de que allí no había existido un proceso geológico gradual sino una súbita catástrofe de dimensiones bíblicas –en forma de enormes corrientes de agua– que cambió completamente el paisaje en relativamente poco tiempo, si bien no pudo formular una propuesta firme sobre el origen de la catástrofe.
La reacción del estamento académico ante esta propuesta fue de escepticismo cuando no de abierta oposición, pues un escenario de “Diluvio Universal” no era en absoluto contemplado por los geólogos, en su casi totalidad gradualistas. Bretz fue duramente criticado, refutado y marginado, y sus ideas cayeron en el olvido durante décadas hasta que a finales del siglo XX empezaron a surgir nuevos datos y nuevas investigaciones que planteaban de forma más o menos explícita la huella de una gran catástrofe acaecida en Norteamérica. Bretz fue reivindicado antes de su muerte en 1981 y se admitió que los Scablands encajaban más en un escenario catastrofista que en uno gradualista. A este respecto, el estamento académico acabó por admitir que gran parte del paisaje de los Scablands pudo haber sido causado por el desbordamiento periódico –a lo largo de miles de años– del cercano lago glacial Missoula.
Dry Falls, un enorme salto de agua (ahora seco) en los Scablands del estado de Washington (EE UU)

Con todo, quedaban aún muchas piezas para acabar de componer el rompecabezas y Hancock se preocupó de buscarlas y conectarlas para ofrecer una perspectiva realista y rigurosa de esa posible gran catástrofe. Para Hancock, la clave de todo este asunto se movía en torno al ya citado periodo del Dryas Reciente, del cual se sabe relativamente poco. Se trata de una época de cambio climático inesperado y abrupto que duró poco más de mil años. Lo que se conoce a grandes rasgos es que después de un periodo de progresivo calentamiento al final de la Edad del Hielo, hace entre 15.000 y 13.000 años, de repente el clima global se invirtió fuertemente, volviendo a un ambiente de marcado frío y sequedad, sin que se tenga certeza la causa de esta reversión, más allá de las hipótesis. Y justamente aquí es cuando aparece en escena una propuesta científica defendida por una minoría de científicos y que no había sido estudiada a fondo hasta hace relativamente poco: el cometa del Dryas Reciente, también llamado cometa Clovis (denominación que sugiere que el cometa fue el causante directo de la desaparición de la cultura prehistórica Clovis[3]).
¿Un cometa devastador hace 12.800 años?
Para centrar la cuestión, hay que señalar que la gran mayoría del estamento académico rechaza esta propuesta –por ser evidentemente catastrofista– y la ha enviado al terreno de las hipótesis sin fundamento. No obstante, desde inicios de este siglo XXI se han ido recogiendo numerosas pruebas que apuntan todas en la misma dirección: un evento catastrófico de enormes proporciones. Básicamente, lo que defienden estos científicos es que hace 12.800 años un gran cometa se precipitó sobre la Tierra y se desintegró en varios fragmentos al llegar a la atmósfera, cayendo la mayoría de éstos en la zona noreste de Norteamérica (el epicentro) y causando en muy poco tiempo una cadena de desastres de gigantescas dimensiones.
Así pues, Graham Hancock creyó haber dado aquí con la respuesta que buscaba: un desastre global de origen cósmico que pudo convertirse en el referente real de todas las posteriores mitologías sobre el Diluvio Universal. Para resumir, los argumentos esgrimidos por los científicos son los siguientes:
En varios asentamientos de la cultura Clovis, el químico nuclear Richard Firestone detectó la presencia de una delgada capa de sedimentos con trazas de partículas magnéticas con iridio, microesférulas magnéticas, hollín, esférulas de carbono, y sobre todo carbón vitrificado que contenía nano-diamantes[4]. Sólo unas condiciones de enormes temperaturas (por encima de 2.200º C), típicas de impactos de cometas o asteroides, son capaces de crear tales materiales. Asimismo, se han observado capas geológicas con idénticos restos en diversos puntos de Norteamérica y también en otros continentes. En varios estudios geológicos datados entre 2010 y 2014 se incide en la presencia de materiales fundidos a altísimas temperaturas en América, Europa y Asia.
Según Jim Kennet, oceanógrafo de la Universidad de California, existen huellas bioquímicas sobre el terreno que certifican que América del Norte sufrió tremendos incendios que arrasaron gran parte de su biomasa y que acabaron directamente o indirectamente con la gran megafauna de la época. Asimismo, según pruebas arqueológicas aportadas por el arqueólogo Al Goodyear, la catástrofe natural redujo drásticamente la población de la cultura Clovis en un 70%.
Paisaje desolado de los Scablands
Varios científicos, seguidores del camino emprendido por Bretz, han señalado que las enormes corrientes de agua detectadas en los Scablands no pudieron ser causadas por el desbordamiento del citado lago glacial Missoula –con una capacidad de unos 2.000 kilómetros cúbicos de agua– sino por un volumen de agua muchísimo mayor. El geólogo Warren Hunt cree que fue la fusión de la propia masa de hielo la que provocó el desastre, por lo menos unos 840.000 kilómetros cúbicos (una décima parte del total de la capa de hielo). Y no hay fuente de calor terrestre capaz de desatar tal fenómeno a esa escala gigantesca; sólo la energía cinética de un cometa podría tener esa capacidad.
Existen paisajes muy similares a los Scablands de Washington en otras zonas de Norteamérica, como en particular la meseta de Columbia, así como en el río Saint Croix (Minnesota) y determinadas regiones de los estados de New Jersey y New York, con la presencia inequívoca de boulders, los grandes bloques errantes aislados no propios de la geología del lugar.

A partir de estos datos, los científicos han reconstruido un escenario global catastrófico que podría describirse del siguiente modo:
Dos enormes boulders ("Twin Sisters")
Hace unos 12.800 años un gran cometa, que podría haber tenido un diámetro de unos 100 kilómetros, llegó a nuestro planeta y se desintegró sobre América del Norte en múltiples fragmentos. Varios de ellos habrían impactado sobre la llamada capa de hielo Laurentino, que cubría buena parte del continente durante el Pleistoceno. Se cree que al menos hubo cuatro grandes impactos a cargo de imponentes fragmentos, que tendrían alrededor de dos kilómetros de diámetro. Las estimaciones de los geólogos apuntan a que la energía cinética desatada en conjunto tenía una potencia equivalente a 10 millones de megatones. Estos impactos causaron la casi inmediata fusión de la gruesa capa de hielo acumulada en aquella región, lo que condujo a dramáticas consecuencias al crear unas enormes corrientes de agua que fluyeron de norte a sur en forma de inundaciones colosales y que se llevaron por delante todo lo que encontraron[5].
Asimismo, tuvieron lugar otros fenómenos colaterales no menos graves. Por ejemplo, la fusión del hielo produjo que una cantidad enorme de agua dulce se vertiera en los océanos Ártico y Atlántico, lo que provocó un descenso de la salinización de los mares, y un enfriamiento de la superficie marina, alterando en consecuencia la circulación de las corrientes oceánicas. A su vez, el propio impacto causó una devastadora onda de choque y una liberación de energía que abrasó literalmente bosques y todo tipo de vegetación. Se produjeron fortísimos vientos y sismos. El intensísimo calor liberado provocó la transformación de algunos elementos, especialmente en forma de esférulas vítreas y nano-diamantes. El cielo quedó completamente cubierto de partículas, que –en combinación con la enorme cantidad de vapor de agua liberado– formaron una nube de polvo y ceniza que tapó la radiación solar durante mucho tiempo, lo que sumió al mundo en la oscuridad y un progresivo enfriamiento._

(...)


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

(...)

_Pero de ningún modo fue un evento local. Los efectos directos e indirectos de los impactos cubrieron una amplia zona de unos 50 millones de km.2 que englobaría toda América del Norte, Centroamérica, una porción de Sudamérica, el Atlántico norte, la práctica totalidad de Europa y buena parte de Oriente Medio[6]. De este modo, el fenómeno provocó un rápido cambio climático a escala planetaria en el transcurso aproximado de una generación humana, lo que sería de hecho el inicio y la causa del propio Dryas Reciente, una época convulsa de intenso frío y sequedad, que provocó la extinción de numerosas especies animales y puso la supervivencia humana contra las cuerdas, a la vez que impulsó a determinados cambios en las estrategias de subsistencia, lo que abriría la puerta a una nueva era en la historia de la Humanidad.
¿Una explicación científica para el mítico Diluvio?
En cuanto al final del Dryas Reciente, Hancock recogía dos versiones que pueden ser complementarias. Por un lado, es posible que los cielos se despejaran completamente después de 1.000 años, lo que habría permitido la vuelta a una radiación solar “normal”, favoreciendo el progresivo calentamiento del planeta. Por otro lado, se especula con que hace 11.600 años la Tierra se volviera a encontrar con los restos del cometa, aunque en esta ocasión los fragmentos habrían caído fundamentalmente sobre los océanos, causando una enorme cantidad de vapor de agua que habría provocado un efecto invernadero y un consiguiente aumento de las temperaturas. El resultado final fue un segundo desastre natural, pues se acabó por fundir la capa de hielo remanente, lo que provocó a su vez una notable subida del nivel de los mares. Y, por cierto, esa fecha (hacia el 9.600 a. C.) viene a coincidir con la fecha dada por Platón en sus diálogos sobre el final cataclísmico de la Atlántida.
A todo esto, hay que insistir en que el estamento académico no da ninguna credibilidad a esta teoría e incluso algunos reputados científicos se han dedicado a escribir artículos específicos para refutar y ridiculizar a los proponentes del Cometa Clovis. Para empezar, algunos críticos han apuntado a que no hay un cráter –o varios de ellos– que puedan avalar el impacto del cometa. Sin embargo, en opinión del geofísico Allan West, los fragmentos más pequeños se pudieron haber desintegrado antes de llegar al suelo sin dejar rastro mientras que los más grandes impactaron contra una enorme capa de hielo de más de dos kilómetros de espesor. Esto habría provocado que el cráter hubiese quedado rodeado por un muro de hielo y que posteriormente se hubiese fundido al final de la era glacial, sin dejar prácticamente ninguna huella.
Aún así, en algunas regiones de Canadá se han identificado posibles restos de cráteres de cientos de metros de diámetro atribuibles al cometa Clovis. Uno de los más llamativos es el llamado cráter Corossol –situado en el golfo de San Lorenzo– que tiene 4 kilómetros de diámetro y está bajo las aguas, a una profundidad que oscila entre 40 y 125 metros. En principio se creía que su origen era muy antiguo, de unos 470 millones de años, pero pruebas recientes realizadas in situ demostraron que era mucho más moderno, ya que la base de la secuencia de sedimentos ofrecía una cronología que podría estar alrededor de los 12.900 años de antigüedad.
Graham Hancock
Con todo, se puede apreciar que existe un alarmante sesgo o manipulación a la hora de valorar otras pruebas que se muestran mucho más sólidas que los dudosos cráteres. Así, algunos geólogos ortodoxos decían haber sido incapaces de reproducir los resultados obtenidos por sus colegas heterodoxos en siete yacimientos, habiendo usado los mismos protocolos metodológicos. Dicho de otro modo, no habían encontrado ninguna esférula sospechosa en las capas referidas a la época del Dryas Reciente. No obstante, como cita Hancock en su libro, un estudio independiente[7] impulsado en 2012 a fin de despejar la controversia destapó que los puntos donde habían extraído las muestras los escépticos no coincidían con los lugares previamente excavados; o sea, las muestras no eran equivalentes. Así pues, cuando el equipo independiente excavó en las localizaciones adecuadas, sí se encontraron las esférulas y se pudo confirmar que se formaron por fusión de minerales terrestres sometidos a altísimas temperaturas. Visto lo cual, la supuesta objetividad de la ciencia predominante queda más bien en entredicho.
En todo caso, la polémica está lejos de cerrarse y sobrevive aún en las disputas geológicas, mientras que el mundo de la arqueología académica no parece inmutarse ni preocuparse por esta teoría herética catastrofista. Personalmente, considero que las pruebas acumuladas hasta la fecha tienen un peso importante, si bien serían necesarios estudios más profundos para confirmar la hipótesis. Por el momento, la teoría catastrofista parece aportar muchas posibles respuestas a interrogantes largamente planteados sobre el final del Paleolítico y la gran megafauna y la posterior transición a una nueva forma de vida productora (el Neolítico y la civilización).

Sea como fuere, para Graham Hancock, este escenario del cometa es completamente posible y –si bien no puede demostrarlo– podría haber sido la causa de la desaparición de una ignota y avanzada civilización, teniendo en cuenta que los efectos del Diluvio descritos en las mitologías de muchas antiguas culturas muestran un marcado paralelismo con los efectos del impacto de un enorme cuerpo celeste. En este sentido, el autor escocés se remite a las incipientes muestras de civilización que podemos observar por ejemplo en Göbekli Tepe (hacia el 9.500 a. C.), que serían la prueba del renacer de la civilización perdida, cuyos escasos supervivientes –llamados los sabios, los magos, o los resplandecientes– volverían a recorrer los confines de la Tierra para recuperar al menos parcialmente lo que se había perdido con el gran cataclismo, ofreciendo las semillas de la civilización a los pueblos primitivos..._

Fotos y notas en el enlace original (si aun esta):









¿Se afianza el catastrofismo?


Blog sobre historia y arqueología alternativa: temas, autores, debate, artículos, documentos.




laotracaradelpasado.blogspot.com.es





Y al menos "esta catastrofe" esta ya comprobada:









Dryas Reciente, el fulminante evento climático que llevó el planeta a condiciones casi glaciares


La Universidad de Xian y el Instituto Pirenaico de Ecología han demostrado la conexión climática entre diferentes regiones del planeta. En concreto, han...




www.iagua.es


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Nada más



Cito de nuevo en otro post. Hay rarezas hay a punta pala repartidas por todo el planeta.

Un ejemplo:



Entre otras cosillas, ir al 5.30: Hay una cadena de eslabones de piedra. Pero es que donde se "engancha" el primer eslabon de la cadena al monumento son piedras de diferente material.

A ver quien me explica como haces un eslabon cerrado de granito unido a otro cerrado de arenisca.


----------



## Luis Castaño (13 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> (...)
> 
> _Pero de ningún modo fue un evento local. Los efectos directos e indirectos de los impactos cubrieron una amplia zona de unos 50 millones de km.2 que englobaría toda América del Norte, Centroamérica, una porción de Sudamérica, el Atlántico norte, la práctica totalidad de Europa y buena parte de Oriente Medio[6]. De este modo, el fenómeno provocó un rápido cambio climático a escala planetaria en el transcurso aproximado de una generación humana, lo que sería de hecho el inicio y la causa del propio Dryas Reciente, una época convulsa de intenso frío y sequedad, que provocó la extinción de numerosas especies animales y puso la supervivencia humana contra las cuerdas, a la vez que impulsó a determinados cambios en las estrategias de subsistencia, lo que abriría la puerta a una nueva era en la historia de la Humanidad.
> ¿Una explicación científica para el mítico Diluvio?
> ...



Buenos días.

Me he leído el texto completo de ese enlace y he tomado unas notas.

Las dejo aquí por si fueran de interés para alguien.

CITA 1/

Uno de los habituales campos de batalla entre la historia alternativa y la académica es el papel del llamado catastrofismo, teoría no precisamente moderna que sostiene que la Tierra ha sufrido gigantescas catástrofes naturales, a menudo ligadas a fenómenos celestes, que marcaron poderosamente el devenir de la vida en el planeta, incluyendo el de la especie humana. Frente a esto, el estamento académico reconoce que se dieron grandes cataclismos en tiempos remotísimos, pero prefiere dar un rol preponderante al gradualismo.

NOTA 1/

Aquí se presenta el enfrentamiento entre las 2 posturas: Catastrofismo versus Gradualismo.

CITA 2/

Sin embargo, el catastrofismo defendido por algunos herejes de la ciencia, como los casos de Immanuel Velikovsky o de Charles Hapgood, fue duramente atacado por proponer la existencia de enormes cataclismos con graves efectos en todo el planeta en tiempos relativamente recientes.

(…)

Estas teorías, lanzadas en los años 50 y 60 del pasado siglo, fueron duramente atacadas y rebatidas por el estamento académico con argumentos de todo tipo, pero básicamente aludiendo a la falta de pruebas mínimamente fiables.

NOTA 2/

Se presenta al estamento académico como a un “malo malísimo” que ataca y rebate esas teorías con argumentos, pero sobre todo por señalar “la falta de pruebas mínimamente fiables”.

Hay que ver que malvados son que piden pruebas. Pero ¿a quién se le ocurre? Malos, malos.

CITA 3/

No obstante, en los años 90, el investigador escocés Graham Hancock recogió el guante del catastrofismo y volvió a promover este tipo de propuestas en su libro Fingerprints of the Gods (“Las huellas de los dioses”), si bien no pudo aportar mayores razonamientos que los ya expuestos por los autores citados.

Como era de esperar, Hancock fue blanco de todas las críticas académicas por este revival de las teorías apocalípticas y más aún por el hecho de que ligaba la existencia de una gran catástrofe natural –ocurrida hace unos 12.000 años– a la desaparición de una avanzada civilización perdida que inevitablemente se relacionaba con la tan denostada Atlántida.

Magicians of the Gods (2015), de G. Hancock

Así las cosas, Hancock nunca se acabó de rendir, y en estos últimos años ha vuelto con fuerza a defender la tesis de un catastrofismo global en fechas no demasiado antiguas y que tuvo un enorme impacto sobre la Humanidad. No obstante, esta vez Hancock ha aportado nuevos argumentos

NOTA 3/

Hasta aquí, por lo que parece, Hancock sólo aporta razonamientos y argumentos. Muy bien, pero con eso no vale y pruebas parece que no aporta ninguna.

CITA 4/

¿Un cometa devastador hace 12.800 años?

Para centrar la cuestión, hay que señalar que la gran mayoría del estamento académico rechaza esta propuesta –por ser evidentemente catastrofista– y la ha enviado al terreno de las hipótesis sin fundamento.

NOTA 4/

Igual el estamento académico no rechaza la propuesta por ser catastrofista, ¿eh? Igual la rechaza simplemente porque lo único que Hancock ha aportado son razonamientos y argumentos. Vamos, que igual hace falta que aporte alguna prueba.

CITA 5/

Así pues, Graham Hancock creyó haber dado aquí con la respuesta que buscaba: un desastre global de origen cósmico que pudo convertirse en el referente real de todas las posteriores mitologías sobre el Diluvio Universal. Para resumir, los argumentos esgrimidos por los científicos son los siguientes:

NOTA 5/

Hancock presenta su propuesta del Cometa Clovis.

CITA 6/

A todo esto, hay que insistir en que el estamento académico no da ninguna credibilidad a esta teoría e incluso algunos reputados científicos se han dedicado a escribir artículos específicos para refutar y ridiculizar a los proponentes del Cometa Clovis.

NOTA 6/

Pero hombre por favor. ¡Qué malos malísimos son estos científicos que escriben artículos para refutar las propuestas de Hancock (o de cualquiera)! ¿Cómo se les ocurre intentar demostrar que una propuesta es errónea y buscar las respuestas correctas? ¡Es que vaya tela!

CITA 7/

En todo caso, la polémica está lejos de cerrarse y sobrevive aún en las disputas geológicas, mientras que el mundo de la arqueología académica no parece inmutarse ni preocuparse por esta teoría herética catastrofista. Personalmente, considero que las pruebas acumuladas hasta la fecha tienen un peso importante, si bien serían necesarios estudios más profundos para confirmar la hipótesis.

NOTA 7/

Bien. O sea que la polémica está lejos de cerrarse. Quizá sea, precisamente, porque siguen faltando estudios más profundos para confirmar la hipótesis. Bien, si la situación es esta no pasa nada. Cuando estén esos estudios más profundos que aporten pruebas se cerrará.

CITA 8/

Sea como fuere, para Graham Hancock, este escenario del cometa es completamente posible y –si bien no puede demostrarlo– podría haber sido la causa de la desaparición de una ignota y avanzada civilización, teniendo en cuenta que los efectos del Diluvio descritos en las mitologías de muchas antiguas culturas muestran un marcado paralelismo con los efectos del impacto de un enorme cuerpo celeste.

NOTA 8/

Ah, espera. Que este escenario del cometa es completamente posible, pero Hancock no puede demostrarlo. Bueno, pues entonces va a ser por eso que los científicos malos malísimos no lo aceptan de momento: porque Hancock no puede demostrarlo. Pues cuando pueda que vuelva.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> *CITA 8/
> 
> Sea como fuere, para Graham Hancock, este escenario del cometa es completamente posible y –si bien no puede demostrarlo– podría haber sido la causa de la desaparición de una ignota y avanzada civilización, teniendo en cuenta que los efectos del Diluvio descritos en las mitologías de muchas antiguas culturas muestran un marcado paralelismo con los efectos del impacto de un enorme cuerpo celeste.
> 
> ...





¿Eso de que no lo aceptan lo decide usted por sus cojones morenos?

Hancock no necesita demostrarlo. Ya lo hacen los geologos

Los Magos de Los Dioses: Capitulo 6: Las Huellas De Un Cometa


Me encanta la introduccion de su libro:

_Introducción. ARENA

Una casa levantada sobre cimientos de arena siempre estará en peligro de derrumbarse.
Se van acumulando las evidencias, pese a que la mayoría de los añadidos construidos después son de gran calidad, de que el edificio de nuestro pasado erigido por historiadores y arqueólogos se asienta sobre unos cimientos peligrosamente defectuosos y carentes de estabilidad. Un cataclismo que alcanzó el grado de extinción tuvo lugar en nuestro planeta hace entre 12.800 y 11.600 años. Se trató de un acontecimiento global en cuanto a sus consecuencias y afectó a la humanidad profundamente. Dado que las evidencias científicas que demuestran su existencia comenzaron a descubrirse a partir de 2007, y como sus implicaciones todavía no han sido en absoluto tomadas en consideración por historiadores y arqueólogos, nos vemos obligados a contemplar la posibilidad de que todo lo que nos han enseñado sobre los orígenes de la civilización pueda ser erróneo.
Sobre todo ha de considerarse como una hipótesis razonable que los mitos del mundo entero relativos a una edad de oro finiquitada por una inundación y el fuego son ciertos, y que un capítulo entero de la historia humana fue borrado en esos 1.200 cataclísmicos años transcurridos hace entre 12.800 y 11.600 años..., un capítulo no de cazadores-recolectores, sino de civilización avanzada.
¿Esa civilización, en el caso de que existiera, dejó algún rastro que podamos ser capaces de identificar hoy día, a pesar haber pasado tanto tiempo? Y, de ser así, ¿su pérdida tiene alguna importancia real para nosotros?
Este libro es un intento de responder a esas cuestiones._



Las evidencias apuntan al posible impacto de un cometa como responsable del Dryas reciente o al menos ayudo al mismo y al consiguiente "diluvio":






Channeled Scabland Eastern Washington Ice Age Floods Lake Missoula


Understanding the Channeled Scabland of eastern Washington State



hugefloods.com






De la misma manera que ya se acepta el impacto del asteroide en el golfo del Yucatan...









Hallan un cementerio de víctimas del meteorito que terminó con los dinosaurios


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




www.nationalgeographic.com.es





...




O todos moros o todos cristianos. Ya vale con la ley del embudo. Y hasta ahora le estaba leyendo con cierta admiracion pero la soberbia que ha demostrado en este post ("*porque Hancock no puede demostrarlo. Pues cuando pueda que vuelva") *le inhabilita totalmente.



PD: todos los que escriben aqui tambien deben ser magufos para usted.






The Pleistocene Coalition


The Pleistocene Coalition is a group of researchers challenging the tenets of mainstream scientific agendas which are promoted despite empirical data to the contrary. Pleistocene Coalition News



pleistocenecoalition.com





_Conozca la verdadera historia de nuestros antepasados paleolíticos, una historia de personas inteligentes e innovadoras, una historia diferente a la que promueve la ciencia convencional

Explore y recupere la confianza en su propia capacidad de pensar por sí mismo a medida que vaya disponiendo de una gama más amplia de pruebas

Únase a una comunidad que no teme desafiar el statu quo. Cuestionar con confianza cualquier paradigma promovido como "científico" que dependa de la ocultación de pruebas conflictivas al público con el fin de parecer indiscutible._


Esta claro que poder disentir de la gran mayoria de malos malisimos cientificos te convierte en un magufo, cojonudo, tu. Prietas las filas y que nadie se atreva a moverse que no sale en la afoto.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Vantage (13 May 2022)

@Luis Castaño 
Pero, ¿usted a leido a Hancock? ¿ha consultado la bibliografia de los CIENTIFICOS que si se citan?

¿Sabe que le esta usted dando credibilidad a un divulgador, como si se tratase de un cientifico?
Trata de desprestigiar a los "herejes cientificos", ¿haciendo esto?
Imagino que es su proceder... pero le dire algo... ¿No ve que* como usted*, Hancock *no es cientifico*?
Pero esta mejor asesorado que usted,
de lejos.

¿Sabe que es el Younger Dryas?
¿Sabe por que se presenta un escenario de impacto cosmico?
¿Sabe cuales son las alternativas a ese impacto cosmico?


----------



## Luis Castaño (13 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> ¿Eso de que no lo aceptan lo decide usted por sus cojones morenos?
> 
> Hancock no necesita demostrarlo. Ya lo hacen los geologos
> 
> ...



1/ ¿Eso de que no lo aceptan lo decide usted por sus cojones morenos?

Hancock no necesita demostrarlo. Ya lo hacen los geólogos.

R1/ En mi comentario me he limitado a leer y comentar el texto de ese blog.

Estudiar el tema a fondo llevaría mucho más tiempo.

Es ese texto el que dice que la polémica no está cerrada y que, por tanto, la propuesta de Hancock no ha sido aún aceptada.

Así que no, eso no lo decido yo por mis cojones morenos. Es lo que dice ese texto.

En cuanto a Hancock sí que necesita aportar pruebas de su propuesta del cometa.

Pero vamos que eso no es algo que se le pida a Hancock por molestarle, ¿eh?

Es la forma que se tiene de funcionar en Ciencia. Cuando uno presenta una propuesta y quiere que se acepte debe aportar pruebas.

2/ "O todos moros o todos cristianos. Ya vale con la ley del embudo. Y hasta ahora le estaba leyendo con cierta admiración pero la soberbia que ha demostrado en este post ("*porque Hancock no puede demostrarlo. Pues cuando pueda que vuelva") *le inhabilita totalmente".

Por supuesto que todos moros o todos cristianos. Yo jamás he dicho lo contrario.

Quien haga una propuesta / afirmación debe presentar pruebas.

Es algo que he dicho desde el minuto 1 (o al menos eso creo: no recuerdo al 100% todos mis comentarios).

Esa exigencia de presentar pruebas vale para todos, por supuesto.

En cuanto a mi frase final ("*porque Hancock no puede demostrarlo. Pues cuando pueda que vuelva") *está basada en lo que dice el texto.

Y no, no hay nada de soberbia en ella.

Simplemente señalo que, siguiendo lo que dice el texto, Hancock no tiene pruebas para demostrar su propuesta y que si quiere que se acepte su propuesta tendrá que obtenerlas y volver a presentarlas. Lo mismo que en Ciencia se le exige a cualquiera.

Porque aquí no se trata de querer más o menos a Hancock ni a nadie.

Se trata de si las propuestas que se presenten sean válidas (correspondan fielmente a la realidad) o no.

3/ PD: todos los que escriben aqui tambien deben ser magufos para usted.

Eso lo dice usted, no yo.

Yo no suelo centrarme en examinar ni calificar a las personas. 

Yo prefiero centrarme en examinar las propuestas que se ponen encima de la mesa.

4/ "Esta claro que poder disentir de la gran mayoria de malos malisimos cientificos te convierte en un magufo, cojonudo, tu. Prietas las filas y que nadie se atreva a moverse que no sale en la afoto".

Eso lo dice usted, no yo.

No hay ningún problema en disentir / presentar propuestas nuevas y/o diferentes.

Pero si quien las presenta quiere que se acepten debe presentar pruebas.

Eso es todo y eso es válido para Hancock y para cualquiera.

PD: Tengo la impresión (pero puedo estar equivocado, por supuesto) que suele verse la Ciencia como un campo de batalla entre colectivos enfrentados. Yo personalmente prefiero verla como un esfuerzo humano colectivo para entender bien la realidad y buscar las respuestas correctas, descartando de paso aquellas que no son válidas.

Resumiendo:

No son las personas que presentan las propuestas lo que cuenta.

Lo que cuenta son las propuestas (correctas o no) que hagan.

Si la propuesta de Hancock fuese correcta por mí estupendo. Como si lo fuese la de cualquier otro.

Porque lo que cuenta es obtener las respuestas correctas, las aporte quien las aporte.

Un saludo.


----------



## Luis Castaño (13 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> @Luis Castaño
> Pero, ¿usted a leido a Hancock? ¿ha consultado la bibliografia de los CIENTIFICOS que si se citan?
> 
> ¿Sabe que le esta usted dando credibilidad a un divulgador, como si se tratase de un cientifico?
> ...



Creo que en mi comentario he dejado bien claro que me he limitado a exponer unas notas sobre ese texto del enlace.

Vamos, que en ningún momento he pretendido aquí emprender una investigación a fondo sobre el tema ni agotarlo / cerrarlo.

Y no, no trato de desprestigiar a nadie. Me he limitado a leer ese texto y exponer mi opinión sobre él.

PD: De Hancock he leído (creo recordar pero tendré que comprobarlo) un artículo sobre la Gran Pirámide.

Ese artículo sí lo estudié a fondo (porque está más relacionado con mi investigación) y presenta propuestas erróneas.

Añado: Ha habido suerte y ese artículo que comentaba ha aparecido pronto. Me refería a este artículo de Schroeder:

"A Critique of Graham Hancock’s Forced Numerical Relationship between the Great Pyramid of Giza and Earth’s Dimensions"

Thomas W. Schroeder, 7 November 2019.

En él Schroeder expone los planteamientos de Hancock y sus críticas a los mismos. En mi opinión, la crítica de Schroeder es válida. 

Yo por mi parte, tras estudiar el tema, añadía ciertas críticas a ambos. Pero no voy a extenderme aquí sobre esto. No es el sitio.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vantage (13 May 2022)

Pregunté porque no lo tengo tan claro, lo mismo puede tomar de referente a Hancock como a Jimenez del Oso, y escudarse en que mis ideas y las de otros provienen de ellos.

Sin animo de criticar a Hancock... es un autor; el se ha hecho eco de estudios cientificos y añadido su aporte personal (opiniones, en muchos casos).
No es referencia cientifica, y ni por desmontar sus opiniones y aportaciones se acaba el tema de debate.

Esos estudios -hechos la mayoria por geologos, fisicos y quimicos, no autores- (a proposito, en algunos ha participado la Universidad de Valencia, puesto que en la peninsula iberica hay rastros de lo que podria ser ese impacto) dan pruebas de que "algo" repentino desencadeno el fin de la ultima glaciacion.

Ese "algo" dejo sus muestras sobre la tierra; desde los evidentes desagues de las capas de hielo fundidas en un santiamen, hasta una capa de nanoesferulas de diamante (carbono) diseminadas en esa seccion estratologica que hace referencia a esa fecha tan nombrada de unos 12 mil años atras.

Ese "algo" no es nada que pueda explicarse, en el momento que se llevaron a cabo dichos estudios (por la cantidad de energia y presion que requieren) sin echar mano de:

A) Detonaciones de tipo nuclear
B) Impacto cosmico.

Asi que si, si bien afirmar exactamente que sucedio, sin haber estado alli para presenciarlo, es francamente complicado e incluso diria que atrevido, la ciencia solo es capaz de explicar a dia de hoy la formacion de esa sustancia mediante esos eventos.

Salvo que estemos hablando de una guerra nuclear sucedida antes de los albores de la humanidad mas reciente, la hipotesis del impacto cosmico es la mas plausible.

Ademas de eso, 12.000 - 13.000 años no es hace tanto tiempo. Ni para la historia del homo sapiens, ni mucho menos en terminos geologicos, que no seria "ni ayer", sino "hace un ratito", cuando eso sucedio.

Todo esto no tiene nada que ver directamente ni con egipto ni con las piramides; pero puede afectarle directamente. No solo a Egipto, sino a lo que pensamos que es la prehistoria de la humanidad.

Saludos.


----------



## elena francis (13 May 2022)

Registro geológico, registro geológico y registro geológico....

Lo demás son bobadas.


----------



## Vantage (13 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> No son las personas que presentan las propuestas lo que cuenta.
> 
> Lo que cuenta son las propuestas (correctas o no) que hagan.
> 
> ...



No se si es hipocresia, falta de conciencia, o que es lo que ocurre... Pero... si fue usted, en su conversacion conmigo y otros quien ha nombrado a terceras personas con el fin de desacreditar a su interlocutor, generalizando, no sus propuestas, sino todas sus ideas uniendolas al nombre de una persona de caracter mediatico y o estrambotico...

Dice ademas, que cree que la ciencia deberia unir a la gente en la busqueda de la verdad y no tratarse de bandos enfrentados, ¿pero como puede no ver que esta encasillando a sus interlocutores, y tratandolos precisamente, como si fuesen un bando?

Ademas, malinterpreto lo que le decia. En concreto lo que le dije del cincel con punta de widia, yo no lo he sacado de ningun video de Jimenez del Oso ni de ningun otro.

Es que yo me dedico a la talla en piedra, a la orfebreria, y academicamente soy fisico con especialidad en optica. No entendio que le estaba preguntando si usted ha trabajado alguna piedra (blanda, añadi), con herramietas fabricadas con aleaciones actuales. Puedo decirle que yo he trabajado con distintos metales, desde la piedra contra piedra, hasta el acero rapido, puntas de diamante, de widia, y otras aleaciones de acero, tanto sobre una amplia gama de materiales liticos como metalicos (y maderas).

Hubiera sido interesante, que usted como filologo, preguntase que entendia yo y otros por "tecnologia avanzada" o "historia no lineal de la humanidad". Estaria bien saber que entiende cada uno por "tecnologia avanzada", por "civilizacion desarrollada" y otras cuestiones mas.

Saludos, y mi mensaje va sin acritud... quiza el fallo ha sido completamente mio, al no estar hablando especificamente de Egipto y la Gran Piramide.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> PD: Tengo la impresión (pero puedo estar equivocado, por supuesto) que suele verse la Ciencia como un campo de batalla entre colectivos enfrentados. Yo personalmente prefiero verla como un esfuerzo humano colectivo para entender bien la realidad y buscar las respuestas correctas, descartando de paso aquellas que no son válidas.



Ojalah, pero desgraciadamente, no, no creo que sea exactamente asi (pero puedo estar equivocado, por supuesto tambien).

Yo percibo que hay una serie de "colectivos oficialistas" a los que cualquier cosa que pueda resultar anomala les inquieta sobremanera y se quiera o no se intenta desprestigiar/tapar/menospreciar a quien lo "defiende". 

Me remito solo a un ejemplo: Hueyatlaco (aunque lo digo de memoria y quizas no sea exactamente asi). ¿Sabe como resolvio el oficialismo el problema de dicho yacimiento (restos de mas de 200000 años contrarios a la teoria de los Clovis como primer asentamiento en America)? Pues tapandolo, construyendo una urbanizacion encima.

Ya he comentado en otro posts como los extraños craneosde Hal Saflieni de Malta acabaron retirados del museo y de la exposicion publica.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Registro geológico, registro geológico y registro geológico....
> 
> Lo demás son bobadas.



La teoria del Impacto es de 2007. A partir de esa fecha, estudios, estudios, estudios....






2008: «Wildfire and abrupt ecosystem disruption on California’s Northen Channel islands at the Allerod-Younger Dryas boundary». Las evidencias para una alteración del ecosistema hace entre 13.000 y 12.900 años en esas islas con la hipótesis del impacto cósmico en el límite del Dryas Reciente.[24]
2009: «Shock-synthesised hexagonal diamonds in Younger Dryas boundary sediments». La presencia de nanodiamantes exagonales sintetizados mediante detonación y otros diamantes de tamaño nanométrico en sedimentos LDR asociados a hollín y otros indicadores de incendio es consistente con un impacto cósmico hace 12.900 años, y con la hipótesis de que la Tierra se cruzó con un enjambre de cometas o condritas carbonáceas que produjeron impactos aéreos o de superficie, tal vez ambos, que contribuyeron a una abrupta alteración del ecosistema y a la extinción de la megafauna en Norteamérica.[25]
2010: «Discovery of a nano-diamond-rich layer in the Greenland ice sheet». La presencia de nanodiamantes y lonsdaleíta redondeados en el hielo de Groenlandia sugiere que tuvo lugar un gran impacto cósmico [...]. La existencia de este estrato [...] parece consistente con la existencia de un impacto principal que se relaciona con el LDR norteamericano rico en nanodiamantes hace 12.900 años.[26]
2010: «Paleolithic extinctions and the Taurid complex». La intersección con los restos de un gran cometa (50-100 km) de período corto durante el Paleolítico Superior proporciona una explicación satisfactoria para la catástrofe de origen celeste que se ha postulado ocurrió hace en torno a 12.900 años y que supuso un retorno a las condiciones de la Edad del Hielo de unos 1.300 años de duración. El complejo Táurido parece ser los restos de este antiguo cometa; incluye unos 19 de los objetos más brillantes cercanos a la Tierra.[27] [N. B.: Las implicaciones de este importante artículo del astrónomo Bill Napier, del Centro de Astrobiología de la Universidad de Cardiff (Gales, Reino Unido), serán consideradas con más detalle en el capítulo 19].
2010: «Evidence for a cosmogenic origin of fired glaciofluvial beds in the northwestern Andes: correlation with experimentaly heated quartz and feldespar». Sedimentos quemados, considerados equivalentes al impacto de la «capa negra» de hace 12.900 años han sido localizados y analizados en los Andes del noroeste de Venezuela. La «capa negra» se refiere a la posible lluvia procedente del estallido aéreo del cometa Encke que se supone tuvo lugar sobre la capa de hielo laurentino, cuyo impacto diseminó deyecciones sobre grandes zonas de Norteamérica y Europa, convirtiéndolo en un acontecimiento interhemisférico de considerable magnitud [...]. La presencia de abundante monacita en los revestimientos carbonáceos se considera parte de las deyecciones, pues no es un indicador mineral en la litología local [...]. El intercrecimiento de material de «capa negra» carbonáceo con cuarzo y feldespato fragmentados y termalmente perturbados, una pátina «fundida» de 100-400 nn de grosor, solo puede ocurrir con temperaturas superiores a 900 grados centígrados, interpretándose este acontecimiento como de origen cosmogénico.[28]
2011: «Framboidal iron oxide: chrondite like material from the black mat, Murray Springs, Arizona». A finales del Pleistoceno una «capa negra» del Dryas Reciente se depositó encima de sedimentos del Pleistoceno en muchas partes de Norteamérica. Un estudio de la fracción magnética de la sección basal de la capa negra en Murray Springs (Arizona) reveló la presencia de framboides amorfos de óxido de hierro en una matriz cristalina de hierro-sílice. [Nuestros] datos sugieren que las texturas observadas son [...] debidas [...] a una detonación que fracturó y en gran parte volvió amorfos a los granos [...]. Por lo tanto, sostenemos que esas partículas son el producto de un impacto a hipervelocidad.[29]
2012: «Evidence from central Mexico supporting the Younger Dryas extraterrestrial impact hypothesis». Informamos del descubrimiento en el lago Cuitzeo, en el centro de México, de una capa lacustre negra rica en carbón que contiene nanodiamantes, microesférulas y otros materiales inusuales que datan de principios del Dryas Reciente [...]. Encontramos [...] que la evidencia no puede ser explicada por ningún mecanismo terrestre conocido. No obstante, sí resulta consistente con la hipótesis del impacto del límite del Dryas Reciente que implica múltiples estallidos aéreos o impactos terrestres, o ambos, hace 12.900 años.[30]
2012: «Very high-temperature impact melt products as evidence for cosmics airbusts and impacts 12,900 years ago». Examinamos las secuencias de sedimentos de 18 yacimientos datados en el límite del Dryas Reciente (LDR) a lo largo de tres continentes [...]. Todos los yacimientos muestran abundantes microesférulas en el LDR y ninguna o pocas por encima y por debajo. Además, tres yacimientos [...] presentan objetos similares a escoria silíceos, de alta temperatura y vesiculares, OSE, que encajan geoquímicamente con las esférulas [...]. Nuestras observaciones indican que los objetos LDR son similares al material producido en estallidos aéreos nucleares, columnas de vapor y humo de cráteres de impacto y estallidos cósmicos, y que apoyan fuertemente la hipótesis de múltiples estallidos/impactos cósmicos hace 12.900 años. Los datos aquí presentados requieren que la radiación termal procedente de los estallidos atmosféricos sea suficiente para fundir sedimentos de superficie a temperaturas iguales o superiores al punto de ebullición del cuarzo (2.200 ºC).[31]
2013: «Large PT anomaly in the Greenland ice core points to a cataclysm at the onset of Younger Dryas». Una explicación del episodio de abrupto enfriamiento conocido como el Dryas Reciente (DR) es un impacto o estallido aéreo en el límite del Dryas Reciente que desencadenó el enfriamiento y dio lugar a otras calamidades. Comprobamos la hipótesis del impacto del DR analizando testigos de hielo del Greenland Ice Sheet Project 2 (GISP2) a lo largo del Bolling-Allerod/límite del DR en busca de elementos principales y elementos traza. Encontramos una gran anomalía de platino (Pt) en el LDR [...]. La evidencia circunstancial sugiere una fuente extraterrena [...] [quizá] un objeto metálico de impacto con una composición inusual...[32]
2013: «New evidence from black mat site in the northern Andes supporting a cosmic impact 12.800 years ago». Las esférulas de Venezuela son morfológica y composicionalmente idénticas a las esférulas LDR documentadas en otros lugares [...] en tres continentes, Norteamérica, Europa y Asia, lo cual confirma los resultados de esférulas magnéticas del LDR de investigadores previos. Su textura microestructural indica que se formaron por fundición y enfriado rápido [...]. De modo que el origen más probable de las esférulas parece ser un impacto/estallido aéreo hace 12.800 años con consecuencias interhemisféricas. El yacimiento de Venezuela, junto a otro del Perú, son los dos yacimientos más meridionales conocidos actualmente que muestran restos del impacto del LDR, y presentan las primeras evidencias de que los efectos del impacto se extendieron hasta Sudamérica, incluso al hemisferio sur.[33]
2014: «Nanodiamond-rich layer across three continents consistent with major cosmic impact at 12.800 Cal BP». Se ha propuesto un importante impacto cósmico como el comienzo del episodio del Dryas Reciente hace 12.800 años (más/menos 150 años) antes del presente, que creó el estrato Límite Dryas Reciente (LDR) presente hasta en 50 millones de kilómetros cuadrados en cuatro continentes. En 24 secciones estratigráficas datadas en 10 continentes del hemisferio norte, la capa LDR contiene un claramente definido pico de abundancia de nanodiamantes (ND), un importante indicador de un impacto cósmico [...]. El amplio volumen de evidencias obtenidas sobre los ND del LDR concuerda con un origen en un impacto cósmico hace en torno y va contra la formación de ND en el LDR mediante procesos terrestres naturales, incluidos incendios, antropogénesis o el influjo del polvo cósmico, o todos a la vez.[34]

para ver las NOTAS: leer Los Magos De Los Dioses


----------



## Vantage (13 May 2022)

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/00368504211064272


----------



## imutes (13 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Un bloque cada dos minutos de media, es bastante asequible.



¡Claro que sí!¡Ningún problema!




lefebre dijo:


> Bien, pero si esos 21600 ladrillos se colocan todos a la vez, en un minuto los tienes todos colocados



Se colocan todos a la vez y listo.  

Eres idiota, por eso te parece asequible.

¡Querías un ejemplo de perfección pues toma nota de esto
Las medidas de la cara norte y sur según Petrie.

N 230,36276 m
S 230,3653 m

¡Esto nos da un error de 2,54 mm en 230,36 m! ¡0,011 mm por metro!

Pero no sabían contar en decimales ¿verdad? 

Un consejo para los demás: no perdáis el tiempo debatiendo con idiotas que creen saberlo todo; acabaríais hablando como idiotas y ganarían el debate porque tienen más experiencia en idioteces y no se cansan nunca.

¡Saludos!


----------



## imutes (13 May 2022)

El argumento principal que están usando los pseudoescepticos desde el principio de hilo sería algo así como:

Si una cuadrilla de obreros hace la reforma de mi cuarto de baño en 100 horas basta con contratar 100 cuadrillas para hacerlo en 1 hora.
A una persona con un CI medio no es necesario explicarle por qué eso es una chorrada.

En fin, no perdáis el tiempo debatiendo con idiotas.

.


----------



## n_flamel (13 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Cito de nuevo en otro post. Hay rarezas hay a punta pala repartidas por todo el planeta.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



qué volada de cabeza. Alguien del foro que haya estado allí?


----------



## n_flamel (13 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Claro que sí!¡Ningún problema!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qué opinas de la hipótesis de que las medidas proceden de la longitud del paralelo x del planeta no recuerdo cuál.


----------



## imutes (13 May 2022)

El tal castaño usa una estratagema muy habitual entre los fánaticos de la tribu de los pseudescépticos. Consiste en exponer una abrumadora cantidad de datos y exigir que se rebatan uno a uno. En estos casos lo preceptivo es hacer justo lo contrario, es decir, plantear una sola cuestión para resolver y pedir respuesta. 

Si os habéis fijado, en cuanto le pedí al castaño responder a una sola pregunta se hizo el ofendidito y me envió al ignore.

Os recomiendo que hagáis lo mismo que hice yo. Por ejemplo, si el castaño afirma que no conocían los decimales ¿cómo se explica que el error de longitud entre la cara norte y la cara sur sea de de 2,54 mm en 230,36 m?

¡Saludos!


----------



## Luis Castaño (13 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Pregunté porque no lo tengo tan claro, lo mismo puede tomar de referente a Hancock como a Jimenez del Oso, y escudarse en que mis ideas y las de otros provienen de ellos.
> 
> Sin animo de criticar a Hancock... es un autor; el se ha hecho eco de estudios cientificos y añadido su aporte personal (opiniones, en muchos casos).
> No es referencia cientifica, y ni por desmontar sus opiniones y aportaciones se acaba el tema de debate.
> ...



Yo no me escudo en que sus ideas y/o las de otros vengan de ellos.

Lo vuelvo a explicar de forma general, ¿vale?

Método científico:

1/ Hacerse preguntas sobre la realidad.
2/ Buscar las respuestas correctas.
3/ Asegurarse de si lo son (mantenerlas) o no (descartarlas).

Como he dicho más de una vez este procedimiento lo podemos emplear y de hecho lo empleamos todos.

Ejemplo simple:

Al cruzar una calle todos nos solemos preguntar si vendrá algún coche que pueda atropellarnos.
Miramos a ver si viene un coche o no.
Si vemos que es seguro cruzamos (y más nos vale tener la respuesta correcta o igual nos atropellan).

Eso es método científico. A un nivel muy simple pero lo es.

Evidentemente otras situaciones (otras preguntas sobre la realidad) son mucho más difíciles de resolver pero básicamente es lo mismo.

Preguntas, búsqueda de respuestas correctas, pruebas y si no vuelta a empezar. Hasta tener las respuestas correctas.

Y en ese proceso TODOS nos podemos equivocar y A TODOS nos pueden engañar. Por supuesto.

Así que volviendo al inicio el tema no es que esas ideas vengan de X o de Y sino si son válidas o no.

Y si no lo son (que a mí también me pueden engañar, claro) pues yo personalmente prefiero que venga alguien a decirme:

"Cuidado, te están vendiendo la moto".

Y personalmente dudo que me cabrease con quien me avisa. Probablemente me cabrearía más con quien me engañó de inicio.

Pero en fin eso ya va en gustos, por supuesto.

PD: Como ve, he hablado de esto de forma genérica.

En el caso particular de esas afirmaciones de Hancock tendría que estudiarlas para poder hacerme una idea pero no soy geólogo y me llevaría siglos prepararme para poder opinar con criterio así que paso. Por eso, como señalé en mi comentario, mis notas se referían al texto del enlace. (Texto que, como verá, al menos me leí. Señalo esto porque yo sí me leo, o al menos lo intento, la info que se aporta; algo que otros foreros ni flores).

Voy con su otro comentario. Deme algo de tiempo. Gracias.


----------



## Luis Castaño (13 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> No se si es hipocresia, falta de conciencia, o que es lo que ocurre... Pero... si fue usted, en su conversacion conmigo y otros quien ha nombrado a terceras personas con el fin de desacreditar a su interlocutor, generalizando, no sus propuestas, sino todas sus ideas uniendolas al nombre de una persona de caracter mediatico y o estrambotico...



1/ No se si es hipocresia, falta de conciencia, o que es lo que ocurre... Pero... si fue usted, en su conversacion conmigo y otros quien ha nombrado a terceras personas con el fin de desacreditar a su interlocutor, generalizando, no sus propuestas, sino todas sus ideas uniendolas al nombre de una persona de caracter mediatico y o estrambotico...

R/ ¿A quien he nombrado yo con el fin de desacreditar a mi interlocutor? Haga el favor de poner el comentario concreto. Gracias.

Dicho esto, verá que en general he señalado siempre que las propuestas hay que examinarlas una a una. Le busco la cita:

Página 18 (vamos, justo al comienzo de mi participación en este hilo)

Inicio de cita

"Gracias a usted por su agradecimiento. En cuanto a la información que aporto tómese el tiempo que necesite. No hay ninguna prisa. Por último, que yo pertenezca o no a la academia no tiene importancia. Ni tampoco la tiene que crea en el individuo o no. Lo único importante en Ciencia es aportar modelos explicativos correctos de la realidad que se estudia. Si el modelo es correcto se mantiene y si no lo es hay que corregirlo y/o desecharlo. Y no hay más.

La Ciencia, explicada de forma sencilla, es básicamente eso. Por eso hay que examinar cada afirmación una a una y confrontarla con la realidad que describa. Si se corresponde correctamente la afirmación es verdad y hay que mantenerla. Si no se corresponde la afirmación es falsa y hay que corregirla y/o descartarla. Básicamente, eso es todo y es algo que podemos hacer (y muy a menudo hacemos) todos. Otra cosa es que ese proceso de verificación / refutación sea sencillo (que muchísimas veces no es sencillo sino muy difícil). Pero básicamente el proceso es ese. (…)

PD: Me acabo de acordar de este magnífico vídeo de Feynman así que lo añado:









La esencia de la ciencia en 1 minuto, gentileza de Richard Feynman


Es Richard Feynman quien nos explica en solo un minuto la esencia de la ciencia. Podéis verlo en el vídeo que encabeza el post, o leer la transcripción, si lo...




www.xatakaciencia.com





Fin de la cita (Nota: Si falla el enlace luego lo subo de nuevo).

Si en algún momento he incurrido en eso que dice puede haber sido una vez ya harto de que determinados foreros no lean nada, repitan tontadas, falten al respeto, etc. En mi opinión es algo comprensible porque todos somos humanos y bastante paciencia he tenido con algunos foreros faltones antes de saltar.

2/ Dice ademas, que cree que la ciencia deberia unir a la gente en la busqueda de la verdad y no tratarse de bandos enfrentados, ¿pero como puede no ver que esta encasillando a sus interlocutores, y tratandolos precisamente, como si fuesen un bando?

R/ Yo no estoy tratando a nadie de ningún bando. En todo momento he aportado pruebas que refutan afirmaciones erróneas / falsas.

Eso no es ningún bando. Una vez más, se trata de si las afirmaciones que se hacen son correctas o no, no de quien las haga.

3/ Ademas, malinterpreto lo que le decia. En concreto lo que le dije del cincel con punta de widia, yo no lo he sacado de ningun video de Jimenez del Oso ni de ningun otro.

R/ Todos somos humanos y todos podemos malinterpretar cosas. Pero le aseguro que lo del cincel con punta de widia lo dice Jiménez del Oso. Si quiere le busco el vídeo y el minuto exacto.

4/ Es que yo me dedico a la talla en piedra, a la orfebreria, y academicamente soy fisico con especialidad en optica. No entendio que le estaba preguntando si usted ha trabajado alguna piedra (blanda, añadi), con herramietas fabricadas con aleaciones actuales. Puedo decirle que yo he trabajado con distintos metales, desde la piedra contra piedra, hasta el acero rapido, puntas de diamante, de widia, y otras aleaciones de acero, tanto sobre una amplia gama de materiales liticos como metalicos (y maderas).

R/ Me parece estupendo que sea usted experto en esos campos. ¿Ha visto usted que yo desprecie algún campo del conocimiento?

Porque no, no es el caso. Distinto es que ante afirmaciones que sé falsas /erróneas señale que lo son.

Eso no es despreciar ningún campo del conocimiento sino señalar afirmaciones falsas / erróneas.

5/ Hubiera sido interesante, que usted como filologo, preguntase que entendia yo y otros por "tecnologia avanzada" o "historia no lineal de la humanidad". Estaria bien saber que entiende cada uno por "tecnologia avanzada", por "civilizacion desarrollada" y otras cuestiones mas.

R/ Sin duda habría sido interesante. Dicho esto quienes hablan de tecnología avanzada también podrían haber comenzado por definir exactamente a qué se referían y por aportar pruebas de esas afirmaciones. Lo digo porque está muy bien reprocharme a mí que no preguntase eso pero le señalo que desde el inicio de mi participación en este hilo he respaldado todas y cada una de mis afirmaciones con datos, enlaces, información. O al menos lo he intentado. En cambio, otros foreros han hablado de la existencia de metalurgia avanzada y aún no han aportado una sola prueba.

6/ Saludos, y mi mensaje va sin acritud... quiza el fallo ha sido completamente mio, al no estar hablando especificamente de Egipto y la Gran Piramide.

R/ Un cordial saludo también para usted. Lo dejo aquí que es hora de cenar para mí. Buenas noches.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> qué volada de cabeza. Alguien del foro que haya estado allí?




ya me gustaria, ya


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Cito de nuevo en otro post. Hay rarezas hay a punta pala repartidas por todo el planeta.



Me cito a mi mismo porque no recordaba el nombre del canal. Posteado mas de una vez en hilos de este estilo. 

Para flipar (muchos con audio en ruso, otros solo musica)

Estas son las cosillas que andan perdidas por todo el planeta:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKOzVzkcGLbBvuCwOjXepmg


----------



## lefebre (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Claro que sí!¡Ningún problema!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabían contar decimales, dice. Error de 0,021 mm, dice. Toma cálculo. Jajajajaja. Me parto contigo. Termina el bachillerato y luego hablamos.


----------



## elena francis (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El tal castaño usa una estratagema muy habitual entre los fánaticos de la tribu de los pseudescépticos. Consiste en exponer una abrumadora cantidad de datos y exigir que se rebatan uno a uno. En estos casos lo preceptivo es hacer justo lo contrario, es decir, plantear una sola cuestión para resolver y pedir respuesta.
> 
> Si os habéis fijado, en cuanto le pedí al castaño responder a una sola pregunta se hizo el ofendidito y me envió al ignore.
> 
> ...



¿Para cuando vas a publicar tu tesis doctoral sobre el tema? El día que la publiques aquí estaremos para leerla.

Sobre lo del error no voy ni a entrar a valorarlo.


----------



## imutes (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Cito de nuevo en otro post. Hay rarezas hay a punta pala repartidas por todo el planeta.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Realmente espectacular. No lo conocia. ¡Gracias!



otroyomismo dijo:


> Yo percibo que hay una serie de "colectivos oficialistas" a los que cualquier cosa que pueda resultar anomala les inquieta sobremanera y se quiera o no se intenta desprestigiar/tapar/menospreciar a quien lo "defiende".



Exacto, así es. Son trolls con el único propósito de desvirtuar e impedir el debate. Lo precepcito es ignorarlos y centrarnos en aportaciones como esta tuya anterior ¡Casi se me pasa desapercibido por perder el tiempo hablando con un descerebrado!

Por mi parte, no voy a seguirle el rollo a quien no sabe ( _afirmaciones del tipo 100 m de perímetro de La Pirámide, no conocian los decimales ni el nº pi ni el nº phi, reductio ad daiken etc etc etc_) y me voy a centrar en lo que realmente interesa. Ya solo con *Göbekli Tepe* estamos obligados a reconer una civilización mucho más avanzada que la de meros cazadores/recolectores de por lo menos 12.000 de antiguedad ¡Y eso que solamente ha sido excavado alrededor de un 5 % !

PD.: Algún idiota no sabe ni restar. 230,3653 m - 230,36276 m = 0,00254 m ¡Cómo para saber convertir a mm por m   !


----------



## n_flamel (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Realmente espectacular. No lo conocia. ¡Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay algo que me está llamando poderosamente la atención y es que tanto Gobekli, el hipogeo de Malta, el magalitismo más antiguo del continente europeo y las pirámides más antiguas + el templo de Osiris (es decri lo más antiguo) parecen un único estilo artístico y arquitectónico. unificado. por ejemplo carente de adornos y escrituras. como si fuese la misma civilización. O como si no se hubiesen "dividido" todavía los estilos (mito de la torre de Babel)


----------



## kicorv (14 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Que le pregunten a Jordi Hurtado.



Le pilló de Erasmus en Alejandría


----------



## imutes (14 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> hay algo que me está llamando poderosamente la atención y es que tanto Gobekli, el hipogeo de Malta, el magalitismo más antiguo del continente europeo y las pirámides más antiguas + el templo de Osiris (es decri lo más antiguo) parecen un único estilo artístico y arquitectónico. unificado. por ejemplo carente de adornos y escrituras. como si fuese la misma civilización. O como si no se hubiesen "dividido" todavía los estilos (mito de la torre de Babel)



"_Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad._"

Como ejemplo de imposible pondría construir una megaestructura tan sofisticada como La Gran Pirámide en 20 años y sin más herramientas que cinceles de cobre, mazas de madera, esclavos, cuerdas y a "ojo".

O este otro ejemplo:







Uno de los 3 niveles del Hipogeo de *Ħal Saflieni *(Malta). Según los arqueólocos lograron construir este asombroso complejo de 500 metros cuadrados hace 6.000 años *escavando en la roca con la única ayuda de herramientas fabricadas con huesos.  
*
¡Saludos!


----------



## Luis Castaño (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Cito de nuevo en otro post. Hay rarezas hay a punta pala repartidas por todo el planeta.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Vale. Sobre el vídeo.

1/ Supongamos que no hay trampa.

Digo supongamos que no hay porque hoy en día hay mucho fake. Pero supongamos que no y los pilares suenan. De hecho lo primero que he hecho ha sido buscar si había más vídeos y sí. Poniendo musical pillars hampi en Google salen 3.

Así que demos por bueno el tema del sonido.

2/ En el vídeo el señor hace mil preguntas. Habría que responder una a una, digo yo.

Porque parece que lanza mil preguntas para concluir que es inexplicable y entonces "tecnología avanzada imposible".

Y eso es ir muy rápido.

3/ Además no cita ningún dato especialmente concreto. Cuando alguien dice "Investigadores dicen" pues en fin.

¿Qué trabajo cuesta ser preciso y decir exactamente quién? ¿O es que no se quiere?

Dicho esto, se puede buscar esa info, claro. Pero podía darla directamente, ¿no? En Ciencia es lo que se suele hacer.

4/ Sigamos. No da info concreta pero se puede buscar. Así que eso hice.

A base de probar un rato (poniendo musical pillars hampi y cosas así) llegué a esto:









The Temple with Musical Pillars


Sa, Re, Ga, Ma pillars? Yes! That is what the famous musical pillars in the Vittala Temple in Hampi are called. This temple is an ancient structure, well-known for its architecture and unmatched craftsmanship. The monument is easily one of the largest and most famous structures in the group of monum




www.tribuneindia.com





Y en esa noticia dice esto: (Se puede leer entera pero pongo sólo un trozo)

*FINALLY, RESEARCH!*

Scientists from the Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research in Kalpakkam, Tamil Nadu, conducted the first scientific investigation on the acoustic properties of the musical columns in the pillars around 2006–07. The study was concentrated on the eleven most popular pillars.

5/ O sea que se ha empezado a investigar la cuestión de esos pilares.

Así que seguí buscando y llegué a esto:

https://asa.scitation.org/doi/pdf/10.1121/1.2945170

*Nondestructive characterization of musical pillars of Mahamandapam of Vitthala Temple at Hampi, India

The Journal of the Acoustical Society of America 124, 911 (2008); https://doi.org/10.1121/1.2945170*

No he conseguido tener acceso a ese artículo (mamoneos de los pagos y tal) pero en mi opinión al menos queda claro que aquí no hay un grupo de científicos pretendiendo ocultar nada. Hay un fenómeno que parece real y que se está investigando para encontrar una respuesta. Vamos, lo que se hace en Ciencia.

Igual hay más artículos y trabajos.

6/ Resumiendo:

Que por el momento no parece que haya motivo alguno para imaginar cosas inexplicables.

Tampoco parece que haya motivo alguno para pensar en una conspiración de científicos que tapan nada.

Por último este tipo de búsqueda lo puede hacer cualquiera, ¿eh? Y no, no se tarda demasiado.

Quiero decir con esto que cuando alguien tiene curiosidad por un tema puede explorarlo algo / un poco / mucho / a fondo y no quedarse sólo con el primer vídeo que vea donde un señor le dice que algo es inexplicable y ya.

Yo de hecho suelo recomendar que se busque siempre info sobre esa "propuesta X" y se busque también info poniendo "propuesta X fake". O sea, justo lo contrario. Para no tragarnos de primeras que lo que nos cuentan es verdad.

Pero en fin eso ya cada uno.

Lo dejo aquí que es tarde.

PD: Esto se puede hacer con los pilares musicales y mil cosas más.

Por ejemplo, esas cadenas de piedras que dice el señor del vídeo.

Así que quien esté realmente interesado ya sabe. 

Y así de paso podrá comprobar que investigar cualquier tema (buscar respuesta a cualquier pregunta, por simple que sea la pregunta y/o la búsqueda) lleva tiempo y esfuerzo. Podemos no hacerlo, claro. Y quedarnos con lo primero que nos cuenten, claro. Pero actuando así (en mi opinión, claro) es muy probable que nos traguemos mil cosas erróneas / falsas.


----------



## lefebre (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El argumento principal que están usando los pseudoescepticos desde el principio de hilo sería algo así como:
> 
> Si una cuadrilla de obreros hace la reforma de mi cuarto de baño en 100 horas basta con contratar 100 cuadrillas para hacerlo en 1 hora.
> A una persona con un CI medio no es necesario explicarle por qué eso es una chorrada.
> ...


----------



## F650 (14 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Estuve en Egipto en 2018, fui con la incertidumbre de si pudiera aclararme un poco la duda de cómo se construyeron y resulta que los bloques no son tan grandes, creo que con conocimientos de física y pocos hombres se puede mover un bloque. Yo mido 1'95 y soy más alto que un bloque y de largo no eran mucho más. Con sistemas de palanca se puede hacer muchisimo.

Los geroglificos están traducidos (piedra roseta), se sabe tenían conocimientos en varias áreas y con mucho tiempo para pensar no me parece gran proeza la construcción en si.

En resumen, estando allí no me impresionó tanto la construcción. Me parece impresionante lo que somos capaces de hacer actualmente y la diferencia son máquinas que a mí entender significa menos hombres de fuerza.

Por acabar, lo más impresionante de ahí a mi juicio y poco se habla, es respecto al arte egipcio, que una de sus características es dar viveza a las esculturas y no he visto nada igual, están vivas, eso no se ha repetido en ninguna otra cultura, las esculturas romanas se acerca pero no se iguala y eso que la técnica está al máximo nivel.
Otra característica es el nivel de pulido en algunos materiales propios que solo el diamante supera en dureza, eso sí es inexplicable sin máquinas cómo trabajar al detalle.

Yo creo, que alcanzaron un nivel tan superior como sociedad y me refiero a tolerancia, amor, respeto, concepto de familia... Qué otras sociedades alcruzarse los eliminaron. Por ejemplo nosotros ahora que somos más avanzados que los negros de África y si estos nos invadieran a lo bárbaro acabarían con nosotros y luego se preguntarían por los misteriosos puentes y los edificios.

Qué te parece?


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> "_Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad._"
> 
> Como ejemplo de imposible pondría construir una megaestructura tan sofisticada como La Gran Pirámide en 20 años y sin más herramientas que cinceles de cobre, mazas de madera, esclavos, cuerdas y a "ojo".
> 
> ...



No solo eso, tiene una acustica flipante









los efectos de sonido de Malta Hipogeo Hal Saflieni


Un equipo internacional de científicos está a punto de descender sobre Hipogeo de Hal Saflieni, un UNESCO de Malta Patrimonio de la Huma...




squitel.blogspot.com





LLo hestuve hayi 

Y eso que solo de te dejan ver muy poquito (creo que no pasas del primer nivel)


----------



## n_flamel (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> "_Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad._"
> 
> Como ejemplo de imposible pondría construir una megaestructura tan sofisticada como La Gran Pirámide en 20 años y sin más herramientas que cinceles de cobre, mazas de madera, esclavos, cuerdas y a "ojo".
> 
> ...



Qué sabes de los cráneos del hipogeo, puedes poner algún enlace serio sobre el tema? Lo oí por la tele alguna vez típico de documental de DMAX pero lo consideré una magufada.


----------



## ejsperto blochein (14 May 2022)

la versión oficial de cómo se construyeron las pirámides no se lo cree ni el más imbécil, es evidente que es un fraude, se ve con una simple división matemática.


----------



## n_flamel (14 May 2022)

Estoy viendo la conferencia del profesor francés sobre el traslado del obelisco a Roma y me surge una duda que puede ser absurda, no lo niego: ¿los operarios que trabajaban en las pirámides y en los templos debían respirar todo ese polvo de sílice proveniente del granito o la arenisca? No parece por los dibujos que usaran ni un trapo a modo de mascarilla. ¿Qué se sabe? ¿no es altamente tóxico para los pulmones respirar eso?


----------



## elena francis (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> La teoria del Impacto es de 2007. A partir de esa fecha, estudios, estudios, estudios....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si acaso vulcanismo y Campos Flégreos. Déjese de impactos de meteoritos...


----------



## elena francis (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El tal castaño usa una estratagema muy habitual entre los fánaticos de la tribu de los pseudescépticos. Consiste en exponer una abrumadora cantidad de datos y exigir que se rebatan uno a uno. En estos casos lo preceptivo es hacer justo lo contrario, es decir, plantear una sola cuestión para resolver y pedir respuesta.
> 
> Si os habéis fijado, en cuanto le pedí al castaño responder a una sola pregunta se hizo el ofendidito y me envió al ignore.
> 
> ...



Estamos esperando tu tesis doctoral.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Si acaso vulcanismo y Campos Flégreos. Déjese de impactos de meteoritos...



Dame estudios de eso. Tu dices "si acaso". Es es un porqueyolovalguismo de altura. Te estas moviendo en el mismo campo del que nos acusas a los demas: suposiciones.

Un abrazo


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué sabes de los cráneos del hipogeo, puedes poner algún enlace serio sobre el tema? Lo oí por la tele alguna vez típico de documental de DMAX pero lo consideré una magufada.



En la misma visita te hablan de ellos, no los esconden como tales. Se encontraron huesos de casi 7000 personas mas o menos amontonados en la primera camara. El hipogeo se descubrio mientras excababan a principios del XX para poder construir una nueva cisterna para una casa (en Malta no hay literalmente rios y dependian de la lluvia, ahora afortunadamente tiran tambien de depuradoras). Aquello llevaba tapado mas o menos 5000 años. Entre tantos restos dos craneos no parecen ser un cantidad muy alta de rarezas pero existir existieron y se expusieron en uno de los museos de la Valleta. Pero al ser tan extraños acabaron retirandolos de la exposicion publica (sobre los 70?) y creo que nadie sabe por donde andan ahora.

Puede haber algun error pues escribo de memoria.

Malta es visita obligada.

Desgraciadamente, todo lo que se encuentra es "magufo" (que si aliens, que si.....)






PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions


Digital newsstand featuring 7000+ of the world’s most popular newspapers & magazines. Enjoy unlimited reading on up to 5 devices with 7-day free trial.




www.pressreader.com


----------



## EGO (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> "_Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad._"
> 
> Como ejemplo de imposible pondría construir una megaestructura tan sofisticada como La Gran Pirámide en 20 años y sin más herramientas que cinceles de cobre, mazas de madera, esclavos, cuerdas y a "ojo".
> 
> ...



A lo mejor usaron los huesos de adamantio de lobezno...


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> A lo mejor usaron los huesos de adamantio de lobezno...




Te estas retratando bastante, eh

Un abrazo


----------



## EGO (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Te estas retratando bastante, eh
> 
> Un abrazo



Es sarcasmo.

Vamos,que lo de los huesos-cincel no se lo cree ni Dios.


----------



## Enrique cido (14 May 2022)

@Luis Castaño, aquí tienes pruebas usando el método científico.

Sin enlaces a vídeos de YouTube, sin citar a otros expertos, solo aplicando el método científico para demostrar que estas profundamente equivocado.

1 - Vemos los hechos, las pirámides están ahí construidas.
2 - Formulamos hipótesis, las hicieron los egipcios.
3 - Hacemos un experimento una comparación con la naturaleza para ver si se cumple el punto 2, esto lo hago a continuación.
4 - El experimento contradice la hipótesis, por lo tanto es falso que las hicieron los egipcios, da igual que tan bonita sea la historia propuesta por los egiptólogos, da igual que tan famoso o cuántos estudios tengan los egiptólogos que dicen que fueron los egipcios, si el experimento contradice la hipótesis, es falso no hay más.

Esto es ciencia señores, siguiendo los pasos de Richard Feynman. En su vídeo citado tantas veces.


Basándonos en los lados de las caras de la gran pirámide, nos vamos a wikipedia y vemos la medida oficial de los lados.







Ahora nos vamos a un programa de dibujo técnico y creamos la base con la info de wikipedia.







He marcado la cara norte horizontal y la cara oeste vertical, por lo que todo el error va a la cara este y sur. Esto nos dará un error más grande del real, pero nos sirve.

Ahora he creado una línea de referencia desde la unión de la cara norte con la cara este totalmente vertical.

Si vemos la medida del error en la unión de la cara este y sur con la línea de referencia, vemos que nos da un error de 0,055m que dividido entre la longitud 230m nos da un error de desviación de 0,2mm por cada metro, algo de por sí increíble.

Ahora lo más interesante, si vemos el ángulo de la línea de referencia con la cara este, vemos que sale 0,014 grados de error.

Vamos a pasarlo a minutos y segundos de arco.







Poniendo 0,015 redondeando al alza, nos da casi un minuto de arco, no llega y esto teniendo en cuenta que se está chupando el error de la cara oeste por lo antes dicho, por lo que el error sería más o menos medio minuto aproximadamente.

Nos quedamos con un minuto de error me da igual.

Vamos a wikipedia para ver qué aparatos de precisión empleamos actualmente, es el teodolito un aparato moderno. Los primeros que se fabricaron tenían un error de:







Nos vamos a la parte de precisión y podemos leer que los primeros teodolitos tenían una precisión de entre un minuto y medio minuto de arco.

Por lo tanto la conclusión es clara, los egipcios no tenían teodolitos, y esto demuestra que al menos como poco tenían tecnología de la era industrial, tecnología de a partir de 1900 aproximadamente.

Algo imposible para los egipcios.

Luego tenemos que las medidas reflejadas en wikipedia las hizo un señor, con el error en la medida propio de sus aparatos de la época.

Quién las construyó entonces? Ni puta idea, pero los egipcios no y os lo he demostrado.

No se puede comparar un teodolito aunque sea de los primeros, con herramientas de cobre, cuerdas y estacas de madera.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Quién las construyó entonces? Ni puta idea, pero los egipcios no y os lo he demostrado.



Las construyó la gente que vivía ahi. Los egipcios.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Si acaso vulcanismo y Campos Flégreos. Déjese de impactos de meteoritos...





Vantage dijo:


> https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/00368504211064272


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Estoy viendo la conferencia del profesor francés sobre el traslado del obelisco a Roma y me surge una duda que puede ser absurda, no lo niego: ¿los operarios que trabajaban en las pirámides y en los templos debían respirar todo ese polvo de sílice proveniente del granito o la arenisca? No parece por los dibujos que usaran ni un trapo a modo de mascarilla. ¿Qué se sabe? ¿no es altamente tóxico para los pulmones respirar eso?



No sabria decirte en particular, pero en general, los trabajadores de la piedra sufren de distintas enfermedades respiratorias (y a veces de otra indole, depende del destino de la roca, no es lo mismo extraer caliza, que granito, que cinabrio). En todos los casos es muy peligroso trabajar sin proteccion.


----------



## Luis Castaño (14 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> @Luis Castaño, aquí tienes pruebas usando el método científico.
> 
> Sin enlaces a vídeos de YouTube, sin citar a otros expertos, solo aplicando el método científico para demostrar que estas profundamente equivocado.
> 
> ...



¡Qué cruz!

¿Otra vez con la tontada que le rebatí ya en el otro hilo?

Usted no se ha leído mis comentarios en este hilo, ¿verdad?

Podría usted buscar esa información, pero no se vaya a quebrar no.

No se preocupe, que ya se la pongo yo.

CITA 1/ Comentario en página 18 (en mis primeras aportaciones en este hilo):

Inicio de cita:

"Lo único importante en Ciencia es aportar modelos explicativos correctos de la realidad que se estudia.

*Si el modelo es correcto se mantiene y si no lo es hay que corregirlo y/o desecharlo*. Y no hay más.

Fin de cita.

CITA 2/ Página 19, en respuesta al forero "Vantage":

Inicio de cita:

4/ Hoy sabemos que la civilizacion es mas antigua que lo que se dice, que no empezo cuando se nos dice ni donde se nos dice, y esto lo demuestran yacimientos como Gobekli Tepe en lo que hoy es Turquia.

R4/ Cierto. Y *cuando aparecen nuevos datos se van afinando los conocimientos (y modelos) que existían hasta esa fecha y, en caso de ser necesario, se corrigen (e incluso descartan) modelos y explicaciones anteriores (una vez se ha demostrado que son insuficientes o erróneos, claro). *

Fin de cita.

CITA 3/ Comentario en página 18, en mi primera aportación en este hilo:

Entrevista donde explico parte de mis 10 años de investigación en Metrología Histórica.

*Al inicio del segundo vídeo (segunda mitad de la entrevista) señalo que estudiar un edificio egipcio en PULGADAS INGLESAS es erróneo.*

Zona Historia TV: “Historia de las medidas” (30 minutos):



Zona Historia TV: “Diseño de la Gran Pirámide” (30 minutos):



CITA 4/ Comentario del forero StalkerTlön en la página 18:

Inicio de cita:

"Gracias por su comentario, necesitaré un tiempo para estudiar la información que adjunta. No soy ningún experto en la materia, sólo alguien con curiosidad".

Fin de cita.

Bien, pues podría usted aprender de él y estudiar toda la información que adjunto con detalle.

Pero no. Es más fácil abrir la boca sin saber y meter la pata. Y así de paso retratarse.

CITA 5/ Página 52, en respuesta al forero "imutes":

*Este mongolo que me llama "pobre gañan ignorante y pretencioso" cree que es válido estudiar un edificio egipcio en PULGADAS INGLESAS.*

Este es el nivel.

Y luego defiende que los egipcios no medían con un sistema de medidas antropométrico.

Salvo que no soy no quien refuta sus estupideces sino la *realidad de las reglas egipcias graduadas en Dedos que se conservan:*






*File:Measuring ruler-N 1538-IMG 4492-gradient.jpg - Wikipedia*





en.wikipedia.org

Y la *realidad de la infinidad de textos en los que los antiguos explican por escrito cómo medían.*

En fin. Está claro que de donde no hay no se puede sacar. 

RESUMIENDO:

Los trabajos de Petrie aportan muchos datos pero no son totalmente válidos.

Como muchos otros estudiosos de su época (y de otras épocas), Petrie intentaba descubrir / entender el sistema de medidas egipcio.

Para ello estudió la meseta de Guiza en 1881, recogiendo sus resultados en "The Pyramids and Temples of Gizeh" (1883).

Pero Petrie estudió un edificio egipcio en PULGADAS INGLESAS por lo cual cometió errores.

Así que su trabajo debe ser revisado por completo.

Entre otras cosas porque desde entonces han aparecido datos nuevos.

Por ejemplo, se ha descubierto que el modelo humano que era la unidad central del sistema de medidas antropométrico empleado en la Antigüedad aún se conserva. Y digo que se ha descubierto porque lo he descubierto yo, vamos.

Una de las muchas cosas que he hecho en los 10 años que llevo investigando en Metrología Histórica.

Y si hubiese usted buscado información sobre el tema quizá se habría enterado.

Entre otras cosas porque la he puesto en el hilo, ¿eh? Vamos, que no tenía usted que quebrarse.

Pero no, claro. Es más cómodo abrir la boca para hablar sin saber.

Una mala costumbre (muy extendida por cierto) y que hace que se meta la pata muy a menudo. Como lo hace usted aquí, de hecho.

¡Cuánto más sensato sería aplicar la norma (e incluso decirlo abiertamente) de "Disculpe pero yo de lo que no sé procuro no hablar"!

En fin, qué se le va a hacer.

Ahora ya si quiere puede usted seguir repitiendo sus tontadas basadas en Wikipedia.

Pero también podía intentar entender que NO es válido estudiar un edificio EGIPCIO en PULGADAS INGLESAS.

Más que nada porque los egipcios empleaban un sistema distinto, con reglas graduadas en DEDOS.

Como podrá comprobar si amplía esta imagen y mira ese patrón egipcio.

De izquierda a derecha: 1 Dedo, 2 Dedos, 3 Dedos...









File:Measuring ruler-N 1538-IMG 4492-gradient.jpg - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





De nada.


----------



## elena francis (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Dame estudios de eso. Tu dices "si acaso". Es es un porqueyolovalguismo de altura. Te estas moviendo en el mismo campo del que nos acusas a los demas: suposiciones.
> 
> Un abrazo



En absoluto. Están acreditadas explosiones volcánicas de los Campos Flégreos hace 40 K y 12 K años. Durante la explosión salen al exterior materiales que están en las profundidades de la tierra. Lo digo por eso de los diamantes que leí por ahí atrás en diagonal.

Si te interesa busca la información. Yo paso de hacer el trabajo por ti. Además no vais a convencerme la teoría esa de los aliens ancestrales que construyeron las pirámides y todo lo que le pete al Tsoukalos y al Däniken. Vaya par de golfos. Seguro que se están hartando a ganar dinero con tango magufo que hay en el mundo.


----------



## jolu (14 May 2022)

A alguno en este hilo le va a dar algo cuando se entere que en el túnel del canal de La Mancha (ese agujero que une Inglaterra y Francia por debajo del agua), se empezó a hacer desde ambos lados por dos equipos diferentes.


----------



## elena francis (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> A lo mejor usaron los huesos de adamantio de lobezno...



La raza mutante esa de los aliens ancestrales que dice el Tsoukalos. Creo que ya hay híbridos.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> En la misma visita te hablan de ellos, no los esconden como tales. Se encontraron huesos de casi 7000 personas mas o menos amontonados en la primera camara. El hipogeo se descubrio mientras excababan a principios del XX para poder construir una nueva cisterna para una casa (en Malta no hay literalmente rios y dependian de la lluvia, ahora afortunadamente tiran tambien de depuradoras). Aquello llevaba tapado mas o menos 5000 años. Entre tantos restos dos craneos no parecen ser un cantidad muy alta de rarezas pero existir existieron y se expusieron en uno de los museos de la Valleta. Pero al ser tan extraños acabaron retirandolos de la exposicion publica (sobre los 70?) y creo que nadie sabe por donde andan ahora.
> 
> Puede haber algun error pues escribo de memoria.
> 
> ...



Es que el asunto de los craneos alargados es algo "pavoroso". Han aparecido en distintos lugares. Hasta donde yo se, Perú se lleva la palma. La poblacion "indigena" se refiere a ellos como "Gentiles" (...) En estos dos años he sabido de varias de esas cuevas, pero ninguna esta siendo estudida o directamente en conocimiento de ninguna "autoridad". Por desgracia no estan intactas.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En absoluto. Están acreditadas explosiones volcánicas de los Campos Flégreos hace 40 K y 12 K años. Durante la explosión salen al exterior materiales que están en las profundidades de la tierra. Lo digo por eso de los diamantes que leí por ahí atrás en diagonal.
> 
> Si te interesa busca la información.* Yo paso de hacer el trabajo por ti.* Además no vais a convencerme la teoría esa de los aliens ancestrales que construyeron las pirámides y todo lo que le pete al Tsoukalos y al Däniken. Vaya par de golfos. Seguro que se están hartando a ganar dinero con tango magufo que hay en el mundo.



Si, has leido en diagonal,si. Y omitido informacion relevante. Tienes que hacer los deberes.
Esa cuestion ya se planteo y se descartaron las esferulas que pudieran ser de origen terrestre buscando marcadores extraterrestres.
Haz tu propio trabajo.


----------



## elena francis (14 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Si, has leido en diagonal,si. Y omitido informacion relevante. Tienes que hacer los deberes.
> Esa cuestion ya se planteo y se descartaron las esferulas que pudieran ser de origen terrestre buscando marcadores extraterrestres.
> Haz tu propio trabajo.



En absoluto majete. Yo ya estudié cuando me tocó y no vas a convencerme ni tu ni ningún magufo de vuestras tonterías alienígenas y esas ocurrencias. Voy a pasar un rato viendo los vídeos que ha puesto @Luis Castaño que seguro que puedo aprender algo útil. No leyendo vuestras majaderías al estilo del JL ese de Mundo Desconocido que tanto os gusta, como el Tsoukalos o el Däniken.


----------



## elena francis (14 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Es que el asunto de los craneos alargados es algo "pavoroso". Han aparecido en distintos lugares. Hasta donde yo se, Perú se lleva la palma. La poblacion "indigena" se refiere a ellos como "Gentiles" (...) En estos dos años he sabido de varias de esas cuevas, pero ninguna esta siendo estudida o directamente en conocimiento de ninguna "autoridad". Por desgracia no estan intactas.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En absoluto majete. Yo ya estudié cuando me tocó y no vas a convencerme ni tu ni ningún magufo de vuestras tonterías alienígenas y esas ocurrencias. Voy a pasar un rato viendo los vídeos que ha puesto @Luis Castaño que seguro que puedo aprender algo útil. No leyendo vuestras majaderías al estilo del JL ese de Mundo Desconocido que tanto os gusta, como el Tsoukalos o el Däniken.



No tiene nada de comprension lectora, no espero que entienda siquiera el articulo que le he citado.
Saca balones fuera citando a Tsoukalos y Daniken, como ya he explicado en anteriores mensajes.
Ni idea de que estudio, pero su informacion esta obsoleta y ademas se comporta de forma radical.
Con este mensaje queda clara su contradiccion, su hipocresia y "cientifismo".
Usted, como el troll que decia que las estrellas constelaciones se desfiguran en 3000 años, oye campanas pero no sabe donde.


elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057953



¿y lo del mayor cubicaque craneal?
Me reafirmo. Su informacion esta mas que obsoleta.
Si quiere debatir, haga el favor de informarse, y dejar las maguferias a un lado.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

> JL ese de Mundo Desconocido que tanto os gusta, como el Tsoukalos o el Däniken.



Macho, que aqui el unico que habla de estos eres tu


----------



## Enrique cido (14 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> ¡Qué cruz!
> 
> ¿Otra vez con la tontada que le rebatí ya en el otro hilo?
> 
> ...



Lo siento no me he leído una mierda de lo que has respondido. Sinceramente.

Sabía que tú arrogancia y soberbia no ha cambiado, solo quería dejarte en evidencia usando las herramientas de la ciencia de las que tanto te jactas, el método científico.

Estoy seguro de que no me has rebatido nada usando la ciencia, seguro que solo citas videos de YouTube.

Quede aquí patente para la posteridad.


----------



## Luis Castaño (14 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Lo siento no me he leído una mierda de lo que has respondido. Sinceramente.
> 
> Sabía que tú arrogancia y soberbia no ha cambiado, solo quería dejarte en evidencia usando las herramientas de la ciencia de las que tanto te jactas, el método científico.
> 
> ...



Lo que queda aquí patente, una vez más, es que habla usted sin saber. 

Entre otras cosas porque usted mismo dice, sin haber leído nada, que está seguro de que no le he rebatido nada.

Luego ya tenemos la típica dinámica de, en lugar de centrarse en las propuestas que se presentan, pasar a faltar e insultar.

Todo eso queda absolutamente patente, sí.

En fin, que le vaya bien.


----------



## ecoñomixta (14 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057953



Unos cojones. Puedes deformar la forma del cráneo pero no vas a aumentar su tamaño.


----------



## elena francis (14 May 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Unos cojones. Puedes deformar la forma del cráneo pero no vas a aumentar su tamaño.



Después de una abducción y la implantación de un chip por los aliens si.


----------



## n_flamel (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es sarcasmo.
> 
> Vamos,que lo de los huesos-cincel no se lo cree ni Dios.



Te entendí la ironía sí jejeje. Hablar en serio es importante pero sin perder el humor.


----------



## n_flamel (14 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> @Luis Castaño, aquí tienes pruebas usando el método científico.
> 
> Sin enlaces a vídeos de YouTube, sin citar a otros expertos, solo aplicando el método científico para demostrar que estas profundamente equivocado.
> 
> ...


----------



## n_flamel (14 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> No sabria decirte en particular, pero en general, los trabajadores de la piedra sufren de distintas enfermedades respiratorias (y a veces de otra indole, depende del destino de la roca, no es lo mismo extraer caliza, que granito, que cinabrio). En todos los casos es muy peligroso trabajar sin proteccion.



granito -> sílice -> silicosis. Debería haber dejado restos en el registro histórico por la frecuencia de enfermedades pulmonares.


----------



## imutes (14 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Lo siento no me he leído una mierda de lo que has respondido. Sinceramente.
> 
> Sabía que tú arrogancia y soberbia no ha cambiado, solo quería dejarte en evidencia usando las herramientas de la ciencia de las que tanto te jactas, el método científico.
> 
> ...



Haces bien, solo repite las mismas sandeces pero no responde a ninguna de tus preguntas. Eso sí, se autocita como "gran experto".

También miente como un bellaco. Dice (sic):

"_Este mongolo que me llama "pobre gañan ignorante y pretencioso" cree que es válido estudiar un edificio egipcio en PULGADAS INGLESAS._"

FALSO, nadie ha afirmado eso. En todo caso el pobre gañan ignorante y pretencioso pretende hacernos creer que Petrie sí cometío ese error: falso también, de hecho es Petrie quien inagura la especialidad de buscar cual es la medida utilizada por la civilización estudiada.

Añade el pájaro calvo (sic):

"_Y luego defiende que los egipcios no medían con un sistema de medidas antropométrico.
Salvo que no soy no quien refuta sus estupideces sino la *realidad de las reglas egipcias graduadas en Dedos que se conservan*._"

¿Hace falta explicarlo?

Actualmente utilizamos reglas de plastico, aluminio etc graduadas en mm para un sin fin de aplicaciones (costura, dibujo escolar, obras sencillas de albañilería etc) pero NO SIRVEN* para con medir con precisión* (ni siquiera en mm si hablamos de varios metros, y mucho menos para pulir lentes o etc etc etc.)

En resumidas cuentas, el gañan se pasa por el forro todos lo datos que le has dado sobre la precsición con medían los constructores de la pirámide y lo soluciona con una regla de madera chapucera marcada en dedos   .

¿Recordias lo que os decía ayer?

"_*El tal castaño usa una estratagema *muy habitual entre los fánaticos de la tribu de los pseudescépticos. Consiste en exponer una abrumadora cantidad de datos y exigir que se rebatan uno a uno. En estos casos lo preceptivo es hacer justo lo contrario, es decir, plantear una sola cuestión para resolver y pedir respuesta. 

Si os habéis fijado, en cuanto le pedí al castaño responder a una sola pregunta se hizo el ofendidito y me envió al ignore_."

Pues bien, queda clarísimo que la conoce bien y la usa.

¿Por qué lo sé?

Fácil, porque se queja cuando la utilizan otros (aún en menor medida, habla de un vídeo de solo 5') Dice el dr castaña (sic):

"_2/ En el vídeo el señor hace mil preguntas. Habría que responder una a una, digo yo.

Porque parece que lanza mil preguntas para concluir que es inexplicable y entonces "tecnología avanzada imposible".

Y eso es ir muy rápido_."

*Fanático pseudoescéptico con conflicto de intereses académicos detectado.
Harías bien en no hacerle puñetero caso.

.*


----------



## ecoñomixta (14 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Después de una abducción y la implantación de un chip por los aliens si.



Típica respuesta de quién carece de argumentos


----------



## Boba Fet II (14 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057953



Eres mas tonto o tonta que la mula francis.El craneo de esa foto tranquilamente puede tener más de 2000 cm cubicos y una persona que por genetica estuviera predispuesta a tener en su adulted 1400 cc no por apretarse unas tablillas en la cocorota durante unos años consigue aumentar su cubicaje craneal a mas de 2000.La mayoria de los oficialistas teneis el cerebro de adorno.








Crees que ese enlongamiento tan bestial se consigue usando tablillas de apriete?

O el de los craneos de arriba a la izquierda y de abajo a la derecha de la foto.Eso es monstruoso:


----------



## Boba Fet II (14 May 2022)

Craneo más o menor normal comparado con el craneo de alguna raza de humanos que debió existir hasta hace pocos milenios y que la ciencia oficial se empeña en ignorar y no estudiar:


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Eres mas tonto o tonta que la mula francis.El craneo de esa foto tranquilamente puede tener más de 2000 cm cubicos y una persona que por genetica estuviera predispuesta a tener en su adulted 1400 cc no por apretarse unas tablillas en la cocorota durante unos años consigue aumentar su cubicaje craneal a mas de 2000.La mayoria de los oficialistas teneis el cerebro de adorno.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058255
> ...



Es que recuerdo haber leido que los craneos deformados via tablillas no pueden llegar a alcanzar esos volumenes.


----------



## Boba Fet II (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Es que recuerdo haber leido que los craneos deformados via tablillas no pueden llegar a alcanzar esos volumenes.



No hace falta leerlo ni que lo comente ningun experto o supuesto experto en antropologia o craneometria,joder es que son cosas de sentido comun.


----------



## frenlib (14 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057953




No hay manera de que un cráneo presionado con fuerzas físicas desde el desarrollo genere tejido óseo de tal magnitud, el ADN sólo permite producir hueso hasta el límite programado en el código genético.


----------



## imutes (14 May 2022)

Sobre las calaveras no solo llama la atención el mayor volumen sino otras características morfológicas. En concreto sobre las de Hal Saflieni acabo de leer esto:

"_Las calaveras no solo eran insólitas su forma, sino también su constitución, porque presentaban una serie de anomalías aparentemente congénitas, como divisiones temporales muy desarrolladas o la ausencia de suturas craneales. 

Estas suturas no son más que las soldaduras naturales del cráneo que, en el momento en que nacemos, presenta divisiones que se desplazan y sobreponen unas sobre otras con la única f inalidad de facilitar el parto a través del canal uterino de la madre_."


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> @Luis Castaño, aquí tienes pruebas usando el método científico.
> 
> Sin enlaces a vídeos de YouTube, sin citar a otros expertos, solo aplicando el método científico para demostrar que estas profundamente equivocado.
> 
> ...



je.
Hoy al mediodia, en Dmax, Desmontando La Historia, nos han explicado como se levanta un obelisco de 300 toneladas de granito rojo levantando uno de 3 toneladas de hormigon mediante el metodo del "vaciado de arena". Y se han quedado tan panchos (y eso que no se han cortado en usar una excavadora para construir la rampa por la que deslizarlo, para "ahorrar tiempo" en el experimento).


Vamos, yo estoy seguro que mañana podre meterme una repeticion de press de banca de 1000 kilos porque como soy capaz de hacer 10 con 100....


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Sobre las calaveras no solo llama la atención el mayor volumen sino otras características morfológicas. En concreto sobre las de Hal Saflieni acabo de leer esto:
> 
> "_Las calaveras no solo eran insólitas su forma, sino también su constitución, porque presentaban una serie de anomalías aparentemente congénitas, como divisiones temporales muy desarrolladas o la ausencia de suturas craneales.
> 
> Estas suturas no son más que las soldaduras naturales del cráneo que, en el momento en que nacemos, presenta divisiones que se desplazan y sobreponen unas sobre otras con la única f inalidad de facilitar el parto a través del canal uterino de la madre_."



Desde luego no parece que fueran como nosotros.
Ni siquiera los "humanos normales" con craneo deformado.
La distribucion del cerebro tambien cambia en ellos.
Probablemente lo hacian por imitacion a estos craneos de mayor volumen real.
Ademas parece reservado a determinado estrato de poblacion.

Por no hablar de determinadas representaciones y estatuas del antiguo egipto, con craneos tambien alargados... que no "prensados".


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Eres mas tonto o tonta que la mula francis.El craneo de esa foto tranquilamente puede tener más de 2000 cm cubicos y una persona que por genetica estuviera predispuesta a tener en su adulted 1400 cc no por apretarse unas tablillas en la cocorota durante unos años consigue aumentar su cubicaje craneal a mas de 2000.La mayoria de los oficialistas teneis el cerebro de adorno.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058255
> ...



El de abajo a la derecha no parece tener sutura sagital, no?


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Sobre las calaveras no solo llama la atención el mayor volumen sino otras características morfológicas. En concreto sobre las de Hal Saflieni acabo de leer esto:
> 
> "_Las calaveras no solo eran insólitas su forma, sino también su constitución, porque presentaban una serie de *anomalías aparentemente congénitas,* como divisiones temporales muy desarrolladas o la ausencia de suturas craneales.
> 
> Estas suturas no son más que las soldaduras naturales del cráneo que, en el momento en que nacemos, presenta divisiones que se desplazan y sobreponen unas sobre otras con la única f inalidad de facilitar el parto a través del canal uterino de la madre_."











default - Stanford Medicine Children's Health







www.stanfordchildrens.org


----------



## imutes (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> default - Stanford Medicine Children's Health
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas anomalias, como cabía esperar, produce niños enfermos que requieren de cirugía.


"_La clave para tratar la craneosinostosis es la detección y el tratamiento tempranos. Algunas formas de craneosinostosis pueden afectar al cerebro y al desarrollo del niño. El grado de los problemas depende de la severidad de la craneosinostosis, el número de suturas que están fusionadas, y la presencia de problemas cerebrales o de otros sistemas de órganos que pudieran afectar al niño.

Un niño que tiene craneosinostosis requiere evaluaciones médicas frecuentes para asegurarse de que el cráneo, los huesos faciales y el cerebro se están desarrollando normalmente. El equipo médico trabaja con la familia del niño para proporcionar educación y consejos para mejorar la salud y el bienestar del niño._"

No parecen un modelo a imitar ni de formar parte de un grupo privilegiado, más bien todo lo contrario. Me pregunto si llegan a edad adulta ¿?¿?

PD.: No afecta al volumen del cráneo. Tampoco sabemos si tienen similitudes con los cráneos aquí observados.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Esas anomalias, como cabía esperar, produce niños enfermos que requieren de cirugía.
> 
> 
> "_La clave para tratar la craneosinostosis es la detección y el tratamiento tempranos. Algunas formas de craneosinostosis pueden afectar al cerebro y al desarrollo del niño. El grado de los problemas depende de la severidad de la craneosinostosis, el número de suturas que están fusionadas, y la presencia de problemas cerebrales o de otros sistemas de órganos que pudieran afectar al niño.
> ...



Hay 3 asuntos confluyendo aqui:

Creanos de mayor cubicaje, dependiendo de la region, los "nativos" se refieren a ellos por distintos nombres; Guanches, Gentiles, Cobrizos... ¿Akenaton, Nefertiti?... etc

Existe un segundo grupo, que son quienes deliberadamente deforman el craneo de los niños cuando todavia es posible porque no esta "solidificado por completo" el craneo. Suelen ser tribus que han se han mantenido aisladas del "progreso" de la "civilizacion". 







Y existe un tercer grupo, que son esas "anomalias", enfermeades geneticas y malformaciones.

Los tres casos son distintos.

A quienes imitarian los del segundo grupo serian al primer grupo, el tercero no pinta demasiado en esta historia (a priori).

Los del primer grupo claramente han llegado a edad adulta (aunque hay de todo, tambien niños)


----------



## ecoñomixta (14 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Eres mas tonto o tonta que la mula francis.El craneo de esa foto tranquilamente puede tener más de 2000 cm cubicos y una persona que por genetica estuviera predispuesta a tener en su adulted 1400 cc no por apretarse unas tablillas en la cocorota durante unos años consigue aumentar su cubicaje craneal a mas de 2000.La mayoria de los oficialistas teneis el cerebro de adorno.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058255
> ...



Seguro que esa tipa cree que el jes extender funciona


----------



## imutes (14 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Hay 3 asuntos confluyendo aqui:
> 
> Creanos de mayor cubicaje, dependiendo de la region, los "nativos" se refieren a ellos por distintos nombres; Guanches, Gentiles, Cobrizos... ¿Akenaton, Nefertiti?... etc
> 
> ...



¡Excelente!

Los del tercer grupo me temo que no llegan a edad adulta.


----------



## Lukytrike (14 May 2022)

Éstos son usados habitualmente para tapar a los del primer grupo.



Vantage dijo:


> Existe un segundo grupo, que son quienes deliberadamente deforman el craneo de los niños cuando todavia es posible porque no esta "solidificado por completo" el craneo. Suelen ser tribus que han se han mantenido aisladas del "progreso" de la "civilizacion".



Es curioso que de vez en cuando aparezcan noticias tipo "encontrada nueva especie del género homo", de la cual han analizado un diente o un hueso... y luego con los cráneos largos de los que hay cientos de restos, corran siempre un tupido velo, y cuando alguien se hace preguntas siempre aparece otro alguien como un resorte con lo de las tablillas, pasando por alto el volumen, la falta de sutura sagital, densidad, etc.


----------



## n_flamel (15 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Craneo más o menor normal comparado con el craneo de alguna raza de humanos que debió existir hasta hace pocos milenios y que la ciencia oficial se empeña en ignorar y no estudiar:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058272



No habrían dejado huella en el arte paleolítico o neolítico de haber existido? Por qué entonces apenas hay imágenes que se puedan asociar a ese fenotipo (Akenatón p.e.)??

Y surge un segunda pregunta: el segundo tipo, el que llamaríamos imitativo, supone alguna ventaja de algún tipo o es solo estética??


----------



## Lukytrike (15 May 2022)

Están por todas partes, en todas las culturas antiguas...




































O quizás sólo se ponían gorros para parecer más altos.

O quizás éste padecía de hidrocefalia y encima le pusieron las tablillas, como me dijo uno por aquí hace tiempo.









n_flamel dijo:


> No habrían dejado huella en el arte paleolítico o neolítico de haber existido? Por qué entonces apenas hay imágenes que se puedan asociar a ese fenotipo (Akenatón p.e.)??
> 
> Y surge un segunda pregunta: el segundo tipo, el que llamaríamos imitativo, supone alguna ventaja de algún tipo o es solo estética??


----------



## Vantage (15 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No habrían dejado huella en el arte paleolítico o neolítico de haber existido? Por qué entonces apenas hay imágenes que se puedan asociar a ese fenotipo (Akenatón p.e.)??
> 
> Y surge un segunda pregunta: el segundo tipo, el que llamaríamos imitativo, supone alguna ventaja de algún tipo o es solo estética??



Parece que al formarse el cerebro con una organizacion distinta, esto podria afectar a su sinapsis. Sin embargo, creo que los perjucios pueden llegar a superar cualquier "ventaja" derivada de esta practica (aunque son todo suposiciones). Esos ojos saltones, unido a sus rasgos y la expresion triste/melcancolica no hacen parecer que sea algo deseable. Pero si veo posible que tengan un pensar/sentir/razonar distinto. He conocido a gente con hidrocefalia producida por forceps en el momento del parto y tenian una sensibilidad muy elevada en cuestiones de arte. No quiero generalizar, ni decir que es estupendo, una de estas personas estaba aquejada de por vida de una jaqueca terrible, no son datos contrastables ni cientificos, espero que se entienda como mi opinion...

Pero este es un asunto que no puede ser abordado puramente desde una perspectiva practica; tanto como la circuncision y la ablacion son practicas derivadas de ritos religiosos (por llamarlos alguna manera), igual que otras practicas que a ojos de un occidental pueden parecer atroces...


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (15 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Las construyó la gente que vivía ahi. Los egipcios.



¿Quien construyó el puente de Alcantara?







Los españoles....

Pues NO. Los romanos.


----------



## Lukytrike (15 May 2022)

Imhotep, arquitecto de pirámides, entre otros oficios. Era un poquito cabezón.


----------



## octopodiforme (15 May 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> ¿Quien construyó el puente de Alcantara?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Ah! Aquí sí vale la versión oficial.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (15 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¡Ah! Aquí sí vale la versión oficial.



Dentro de unos dias, a Biden y Putin se les ira la pinza definitivamente y de la guerra termonuclear que seguirá quedaran unos 20.000 supervivientes. Dentro de 500 años habrán repoblado el planeta, aunque se habrá perdido muchos registros históricos naturalmente.

Con un poco de suerte, siempre que no haya caido ningun Topol en las cercanias del puente por Extremadura, Alcantara seguirá en pie y los descendientes de octopodiforme se preguntarán en el siglo XXVI: "¿Quien lo construyó?" - Y se responderan así mismos: "Los españoles, tuvieron que ser los españoles!!!, coño, ¿esto no es España???"






No me gusta llamarlos versiones oficiales. Prefiero llamarlos hechos documentados y probados con un minimo de lógica.
Sabemos bastante mas del año 100 DC que del (supuestamente) 2550 AC
Los romanos pudieron hacer ese puente en el siglo I
Los que salen en las películas de Charlton Heston y Elizabeth Taylor estaban en la edad del cobre.
Además, algunos deberian escuchar un poquito mas a los geólogos y climatólogos al respecto de la edad de la Esfinge.


----------



## octopodiforme (15 May 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Prefiero llamarlos hechos documentados y probados con un minimo de lógica.



La autoría de Khufu está soportada por la evidencia. Hasta su nombre está escrito en las piedras de las cámaras de descarga.

Hechos.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (15 May 2022)

Y colocan su nombre en un grafiti-mierda (con perdon pero es que es eso) en el interior de una camara de descarga a la vista de nadie hasta 4390 (supuestamente) años mas tarde. ¡Que honor y gloria a Khufu!

Aparte de eso, ¿algo mas?
Lo digo porque también hay alguna estela por algún museo que dice entre lineas _"que esto ya estaba aqui y lo hemos aprovechao" _




Oye, en serio, ¿no seria mas lógico pensar que antes de los españoles de Canovas y Sagasta, de Isabel y Fernando, hubo alguna civilización condenadamente avanzada (para su tiempo) que dominó el Mediterraneo, que hablaban un idioma del cual descendió el castellano entre otras lenguas y que documentada y convincentemente pudo construir el puente de Alcantara?

Pues lo mismo.

Y no se necesitan Aliens para nada.


----------



## imutes (15 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La autoría de Khufu está soportada por la evidencia. Hasta su nombre está escrito en las piedras de las cámaras de descarga.
> 
> Hechos.



Enséñanos el nombre escrito y evidencia otras.


----------



## elena francis (15 May 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Típica respuesta de quién carece de argumentos



Se quejará ustec de mis argumentos. Tan sólidos como los que otros foreros magufos. Y lo más importante: merecen el mismo respeto.


----------



## imutes (15 May 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> *Y colocan su nombre en un grafiti-mierda (con perdon pero es que es eso) *en el interior de una camara de descarga a la vista de nadie hasta 4390 (supuestamente) años mas tarde. ¡Que honor y gloria a Khufu!
> 
> Aparte de eso, ¿algo mas?
> Lo digo porque también hay alguna estela por algún museo que dice entre lineas _"que esto ya estaba aqui y lo hemos aprovechao" _
> ...



¡Exacto!.

.


----------



## elena francis (15 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Eres mas tonto o tonta que la mula francis.El craneo de esa foto tranquilamente puede tener más de 2000 cm cubicos y una persona que por genetica estuviera predispuesta a tener en su adulted 1400 cc no por apretarse unas tablillas en la cocorota durante unos años consigue aumentar su cubicaje craneal a mas de 2000.La mayoria de los oficialistas teneis el cerebro de adorno.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058255
> ...



¿Y cuántos caballos tiene?


----------



## elena francis (15 May 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> No hay manera de que un cráneo presionado con fuerzas físicas desde el desarrollo genere tejido óseo de tal magnitud, el ADN sólo permite producir hueso hasta el límite programado en el código genético.



Claro, claro....si tienen un cráneo de aliens que ya lo quisiera E.T.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (15 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Exacto!.
> 
> .










Si, eso me temo.
Pobrecico Keops, no te respetan brother


----------



## elena francis (15 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> No tiene nada de comprension lectora, no espero que entienda siquiera el articulo que le he citado.
> Saca balones fuera citando a Tsoukalos y Daniken, como ya he explicado en anteriores mensajes.
> Ni idea de que estudio, pero su informacion esta obsoleta y ademas se comporta de forma radical.
> Con este mensaje queda clara su contradiccion, su hipocresia y "cientifismo".
> ...



¿Cubicaje craneal? No diga tonterías, lo importante son los caballos. Y no se olvide nunca que la potencia sin control no sirve de nada...


----------



## Sure Not (15 May 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Dentro de unos dias, a Biden y Putin se les ira la pinza definitivamente y de la guerra termonuclear que seguirá quedaran unos 20.000 supervivientes. Dentro de 500 años habrán repoblado el planeta, aunque se habrá perdido muchos registros históricos naturalmente.
> 
> Con un poco de suerte, siempre que no haya caido ningun Topol en las cercanias del puente por Extremadura, Alcantara seguirá en pie y los descendientes de octopodiforme se preguntarán en el siglo XXVI: "¿Quien lo construyó?" - Y se responderan así mismos: "Los españoles, tuvieron que ser los españoles!!!, coño, ¿esto no es España???"
> 
> ...



De todos modos, los descendientes de octopodiforme, si han llegado a desarrollar tecnologia nuclear, se darian cuenta de que hubo una guerra nuclear 500 años antes mas que nada por la radiacion residual que habria en el ambiente, no mortal pero si detectable, ademas no podrian fabricar equipos como contadores geiger salvo que recuperaran acero fabricado antes de 1945 (actualmente esto solo es posible de barcos hundidos antes de 1945, como el Yamato o los navios alemanes hundidos en Scapa Flow)






Acero de bajo fondo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Esto hace evidente que si las piramides fueron construidas por civilizaciones anteriores a la nuestra, estas no desarrollaron la tecnologia nuclear.


----------



## ecoñomixta (15 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se quejará ustec de mis argumentos. Tan sólidos como los que otros foreros magufos. Y lo más importante: merecen el mismo respeto.



No me puedo quejar de algo que no existe


----------



## frenlib (15 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Claro, claro....si tienen un cráneo de aliens que ya lo quisiera E.T.



Sólo responderé a argumentos, no perderé tiempo con gilipolleces como tu comentario.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 May 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> ¿Quien construyó el puente de Alcantara?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El puente de Alcantara no produce electricidad.


----------



## elena francis (15 May 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> No me puedo quejar de algo que no existe



Alma de cántaro, pero si sois unos crédulos....tenéis el alma del votante del psoe...


----------



## elena francis (15 May 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Sólo responderé a argumentos, no perderé tiempo con gilipolleces como tu comentario.



Es un argumento tan "respetable" como todas las magufadas que comentáis en el hilo sobre la construcción del las pirámides, civilizaciones aliens y demás bobadas...

Está claro que esos cráneos son de aliens....tienen más cubicaje y lo más importante de todo, parece que "más potencia"...


----------



## EGO (15 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¡Ah! Aquí sí vale la versión oficial.



No te enteras,macho.

Con ese zasca os han demostrado simplemente que ese puente lo contruyo gente de fuera que pasaba por ahi y tenia mas conocimientos que los que habitaban en esa zona.

Tal vez la mano de obra era nativa,pero los ingenieros y la tecnologia eran de fuera.

Mira el Burj Khalifa.



ArquitectoAdrian Smith de SOMPromotorEmaarConstructorSamsung C&T CorporationIngeniero estructuralSkidmore Owings & MerrillIngeniero de serviciosSkidmore Owings & MerrillOtrosOtis Elevator Company
RWDI
Dow Corning Corporation
AECOM
ALT Cladding
VSL InternationalContratistaSamsung
Arabtec
Besix

Si dentro de 5000 años siguiera en pie, los cientificos oficialistas dirian que los follacabras lo crearon...cuando en realidad solo pusieron la mano de obra(y ni eso,porque contratan asiaticos a precio de saldo).


----------



## frenlib (15 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Es un argumento tan "respetable" como todas las magufadas que comentáis en el hilo sobre la construcción del las pirámides, civilizaciones aliens y demás bobadas...
> 
> Está claro que esos cráneos son de aliens....tienen más cubicaje y lo más importante de todo, parece que "más potencia"...



Yo nunca mencioné aliens, menuda subnormal trol hija de puta


----------



## elena francis (15 May 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Yo nunca mencioné aliens, menuda subnormal trol hija de puta



Yo quiero saber los caballos de potencia....
No has mencionado los aliens pero crees en ellos....¿a qué si?
¿También eres de los que han abducido y se han llevado a un viaje espacial?


----------



## frenlib (15 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Yo quiero saber los caballos de potencia....
> No has mencionado los aliens pero crees en ellos....¿a qué si?
> ¿También eres de los que han abducido y se han llevado a un viaje espacial?



Al ignore


----------



## n_flamel (15 May 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Al ignore



Una cosa es una dosis de humor o ironía y otra venir aquí a trolear en vez de aportar.


----------



## frenlib (15 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una cosa es una dosis de humor o ironía y otra venir aquí a trolear en vez de aportar.



Es un troll, ni mujer es.


----------



## Vantage (15 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Cubicaje craneal? No diga tonterías, lo importante son los caballos. Y no se olvide nunca que la potencia sin control no sirve de nada...



Tonterias solo has dicho tu. Eres un troll, o aun peor, alguien pagado para "generar debate" (en este caso desprestigiandolo) y mantener visitas en la pagina.
Tanto si eres lo primero, como lo segundo, o por contra, simplemente eres una pobre ignorante (tal y como te has mostrado).
Te vas al ignore. Ya he perdido demasiado tiempo contigo.


----------



## imutes (15 May 2022)

Fijaos en el suiguiente gráfico. Incluye las medidas de las caras norte y sur tomadas por Petrie, Dash y los promedios obtenidos por el conjunto de las diversas medidas llevadas a cabo desde 1883.







Según Petrie, la diferencia de longitud entre la cara norte y sur es de 2,5 mm

Según Dash la diferencia es de 5 mm

Según el promedio es de 0,2 mm

¡Diefrencias milimétricas o submilimétricas sobre una distancia, redondeando, de 230,4 m!

Llama la atención que ni con los más sofisticados sistemas de medición modernos se haya conseguido ponerse de acuerdo en la medida exacta. Eso nos da una idea de cuán difícil es ya solo medir con tal exactitud. Pero no hablamos de solo medir sino de construir en piedra una sofisticada estructura gigantesca.

La versión del castaña y sus secuaces es que conseguían esa precisión con esto




.

Según Glen Dash «_Los constructores de la gran pirámide de Khufu alinearon el gran monumento con los puntos cardinales con una precisión superior a cuatro minutos de arco o, lo que es lo mismo,* la quinceava parte de un grado*_»

Recordemos lo que expuso @PEPEYE

"_Voy repetir un argumento recientemente expuesto la orientacion de la piramide de Keops tiene un error de 1/15 de grado.
Por lo que se esa precision es imposible alcanzarla con brujulas magneticas, aunque esten compensadas,
Os pongo una imagen de un compas magnetico nautico actual, debe ser compensados previamente y ahora explicarme ¿como hicieron para dividir cada raya, grado, en 1/15?_"








Aún así, parece un error importante comparado otras medidas, Pero según Dash, tanto la pirámide de Khafre como la pirámide roja también están alineadas con gran precisión. _«*Las tres exhiben el mismo grado de error*». _

Es decir que las alinearon con una precisión de error de 0,0 para nuestros modernos sistemas de medición. Los 1/15 º no son un error solo que no sabemos por qué las alinearon así.

La explicación oficial es que consiguieron esa precisión simplemente marcando en el suelo la sombra que deja un palo en día de equinocio.

_“Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad.”_

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Enrique cido (15 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Fijaos en el suiguiente gráfico. Incluye las medidas de las caras norte y sur tomadas por Petrie, Dash y los promedios obtenidos por el conjunto de las diversas medidas llevadas a cabo desde 1883.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059044
> 
> ...



He visto un documento oficial de como hacían esa medición con la sombra del palo, para conseguir un error de 7 segundos o 7 minutos no recuerdo.

Vi el procedimiento y os lo explico:

Se pone una pica, un palo largo vertical, durante un equinoccio la sombra que da en el suelo la punta del palo va trazando la orientación perfectamente, solo hay que marcar en el suelo la punta de la sombra, e ir marcando puntos a medida que avanza el sol, de esta forma trazas una línea de alta precisión.

Pero esto tiene un pero muy gordo y es que para un palo no muy alto, la sombra que da en la punta es más o menos clara, si quieres hacerlo en una proporción grande de cientos de metros, la sombra de la punta quedará difuminada poco nítida y la precisión se pierde en gran medida.

Por lo que el método solo es válido para trazar una línea de unos pocos metros , unos 7 o 10 metros, extrapolar eso a 230m no es viable, se pierde toda la precisión.

Me he explicado?


----------



## imutes (15 May 2022)

¡Perfectamente!

Hay otros problemas, en los equinocios el día y la noche duran _casí_ lo mismo pero no lo mismo exactamente. El palo debe estar en un angulo de 90º perfecto, etc. El método descrito va acumulando errores.

Si fuera tan fácil ¿por qué no se consiguió antes en otros edificios? Si no recuerdo mal en siglo XIX se orientó el observatorio astronómico de Paris con ese mismo error de 5' y se consideró un éxito.

.


----------



## imutes (16 May 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Es que yo me dedico a la talla en piedra, a la orfebreria, y academicamente soy fisico con especialidad en optica. No entendio que le estaba preguntando si usted ha trabajado alguna piedra (blanda, añadi), con herramietas fabricadas con aleaciones actuales. Puedo decirle que yo he trabajado con distintos metales, desde la piedra contra piedra, hasta el acero rapido, puntas de diamante, de widia, y otras aleaciones de acero, tanto sobre una amplia gama de materiales liticos como metalicos (y maderas).



Mea culpa, he perdido el tiempo tratando que un falólogo respondiera a cuestiones de las que no tiene ni idea y me ha pasado desapercibido que usted SÍ sabe. Si no tiene inconveniente, le traslado la cuestión sobre el tallado de los bloques de La Gran Pirámide.

NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras no rectilíneos de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. *Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.*

Veámoslo, las pruebas están a la vista.







A pesar de la erosión, la dilatacion y contracción por la temperatura, de que se arrancaron los bloques externos para construir diversos edificios en El Cairo, de que los turistas las escalan etc etc etc aún se puede apreciar como los bloques NO SON prismas regulares ni rectilineos pero encajan entre sí a la perfección. Es un puzzle gigantesco en 3D.

En la imágen que aporta @wopa se observa mejor







En algún caso pareciere se haya utilizado una fina capa de ¿yeso? para unirlos aunque en la mayoría de ellos simplemente están en íntimo contacto.

En algunos casos eso que parece "yeso" muestra en realidad la parte interna de la roca, de color más claro, que ha quedado expuesta por rotura del bloque.







Detalle ampliado







¿Me equivoco al afirmar que eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1 y que está construida a modo de puzzle en 3D? ¿Es posible ese ajuste a "ojo" y con herramientas de cobre?

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Mea culpa, he perdido el tiempo tratando que un falólogo respondiera a cuestiones de las que no tiene ni idea y me ha pasado desapercibido que usted SÍ sabe. Si no tiene inconveniente, le traslado la cuestión sobre el tallado de los bloques de La Gran Pirámide.
> 
> NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras no rectilíneos de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. *Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.*
> 
> ...



Yo opino que no te equivocas, lo que despista mucho es la irregularidad de cada bloque, pero es solo una ilusión óptica que hace ver el edificio como una chapuza cuando es todo lo contrario. Cada sillar es diferente respecto a su vecino, pero solo en anchura, en altura són IDENTICOS. El bloque *A *es idéntico en altura al bloque *B*. No puede ser de otra forma para que el edificio sea estable o tenga siquiera su forma, es una obra ciclopea, debieron de pulir y nivelar cada uno de los sillares de cada hilada para colocar la siguiente. Es sencillamente una burrada, o hicieron eso de forma industrial con máquinas, o esto tardaron en hacerlo siglos tal y como nos cuenta Hawass...


----------



## imutes (16 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo opino que no te equivocas, lo que despista mucho es la irregularidad de cada bloque, pero es solo una ilusión óptica que hace ver el edificio como una chapuza cuando es todo lo contrario. Cada sillar es diferente respecto a su vecino, pero solo en anchura, en altura són IDENTICOS. El bloque *A *es idéntico en altura al bloque *B*. No puede ser de otra forma para que el edificio sea estable o tenga siquiera su forma, es una obra ciclopea, debieron de pulir y nivelar cada uno de los sillares de cada hilada para colocar la siguiente. Es sencillamente una burrada, o hicieron eso de forma industrial con máquinas, o esto tardaron en hacerlo siglos tal y como nos cuenta Hawass...



Fijate además como se unen lateralmente el bloque A con el B ¡Es una cara irregular no rectilínea que encaja perfectamente! Lo mismo para el bloque a la izquierda d A etc etc etc.

Pero es que además NO siempre se cumple que cada uno de los sillares de cada hilada sea idéntico en altura. A veces la altura de cada hilada la forma más de un bloque.







¡Asombroso!

.


----------



## Boba Fet II (16 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Fijate además como se unen lateralmente el bloque A con el B ¡Es una cara irregular no rectilínea que encaja perfectamente! Lo mismo para el bloque a la izquierda d A etc etc etc.
> 
> Pero es que además NO siempre se cumple que cada uno de los sillares de cada hilada sea idéntico en altura. A veces la altura de cada hilada la forma más de un bloque.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que o tenian la capacidad de ablandar las piedras y moldearlas a su gusto o las pìedras son polimeros o compuersto de algun tipo de cemento artificial.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Esta claro que o tenian la capacidad de ablandar las piedras y moldearlas a su gusto o las pìedras son polimeros o compuersto de algun tipo de cemento artificial.



No. Las sacaban de la cantera y las pulían con esfuerzo, paciencia y muchos hombres.


----------



## Antiparticula (16 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> He visto un documento oficial de como hacían esa medición con la sombra del palo, para conseguir un error de 7 segundos o 7 minutos no recuerdo.
> 
> Vi el procedimiento y os lo explico:
> 
> ...



No sé porque hay que hacerlo en equinocio.
Todos los días tienen mediodía, el momento del dia con sombra más corta.


----------



## Gouel (16 May 2022)

Pero todavía no os habéis cansado de discutir con esta panda de magufos retrasados?
Que paciencia tenéis, pero no veis que están más allá de la lógica y la ciencia?
Es como discutir con un terraplanista o un no fuimos a la luna. Bueno, no, no es como discutir con un. Es que son los mismos retardados.


----------



## n_flamel (16 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No. Las sacaban de la cantera y las pulían con esfuerzo, paciencia y muchos hombres.



Con cobre y paciencia, y silicosis, claro que sí.


----------



## n_flamel (16 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero todavía no os habéis cansado de discutir con esta panda de magufos retrasados?
> Que paciencia tenéis, pero no veis que están más allá de la lógica y la ciencia?
> Es como discutir con un terraplanista o un no fuimos a la luna. Bueno, no, no es como discutir con un. Es que son los mismos retardados.



Si magufo es el que cree una historieta imposible nada más magufo que creerse la versión oficial de los "egiptólogos". Son equivalentes en TODO a los covidianos.


----------



## moromierda (16 May 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Yo nunca mencioné aliens, menuda subnormal trol hija de puta



Yo nonca ha nigado a cuntrareo, amego.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Con cobre y paciencia, y silicosis, claro que sí.



Eran las herramientas que usaban. No jaegers.


----------



## imutes (16 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Esta claro que o tenian la capacidad de ablandar las piedras y moldearlas a su gusto o las pìedras son polimeros o compuersto de algun tipo de cemento artificial.



Es una teoría bastante extendida, sí. He encontrado varios artículo que hablan de ello:


"_En 1988 se editó en Estado Unidos el libro titulado The Pyramids, An Enigma Solved En él se recogían investigaciones de un científico nada sospechoso de elucubraciones.* El doctor Joseph Davidovits, fundador del Instituto Geopolimérico de París, profesor de la Universidad de Toronto y director del Instituto de Ciencias Arqueológicas Aplicadas de la Universidad de Barry en Florida, junto a la doctora Margie Morris, de la Universidad de Minnesota, pusieron de manifiesto lo que revelaban los análisis químicos y microscópicos efectuados en rocas de la meseta de Gizéh.


Junto a los detallados informes publicaron varias fotografías en las que puede apreciarse la presencia de pelos, uñas, fibras textiles y burbujas de aire en la estructura de las rocas calizas de la Gran Pirámide.*


Estos hallazgos sembraron el desconcierto en los círculos académicos que, por supuesto, intentaron relegarlos al ostracismo. *En España tuvimos la ocasión de asistir hace algún tiempo a un debate en La Clave, donde José Luis Balbín tuvo el acierto de invitar a representantes de ambas tendencias. Peter Tompkins* propuso al entonces director de excavaciones de la meseta de Gizéh*, Dr. Hawass*, un experimento público para demostrar o desechar de una vez por todas lo mantenido por Davidovits, quien se consideraba capaz de fabricar piedras similares a las de la Gran Pirámide. La respuesta de Hawass no fue muy brillante "si ya se conocen las canteras de Tura y de Mokhatam... ¿para qué investigar otros asuntos?". Lo cierto es que este arqueólogo jamás podría explicar con sus teorías *qué hace un pelo de 21 centímetros en el interior de una roca caliza de hace 50 millones de años*, proveniente de la edad geológica del Eoceno, allá por el segundo período de la época Terciaria._"

PD.: Podéis dar por confirmado que cualquier tipejo que emplea la palabra "magufo" a las primeras de cambio es un retrasado mental, infantiloide, con serias carencias afectivo-emocionales absolutamente incapaz de escribir una sola frase que pueda ser calificada ni de semi-racional. Solo porferieren exabruptos parvulianos aprendidos del catecismo pseudoesceptico. ¡Ni caso!

.


----------



## Enrique cido (17 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> No sé porque hay que hacerlo en equinocio.
> Todos los días tienen mediodía, el momento del dia con sombra más corta.



Porque durante el equinoccio a cualquier hora del día la punta de la sombra en su camino siempre señalará un punto cardinal.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (17 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es una teoría bastante extendida, sí. He encontrado varios artículo que hablan de ello:
> 
> 
> "_En 1988 se editó en Estado Unidos el libro titulado The Pyramids, An Enigma Solved En él se recogían investigaciones de un científico nada sospechoso de elucubraciones.* El doctor Joseph Davidovits, fundador del Instituto Geopolimérico de París, profesor de la Universidad de Toronto y director del Instituto de Ciencias Arqueológicas Aplicadas de la Universidad de Barry en Florida, junto a la doctora Margie Morris, de la Universidad de Minnesota, pusieron de manifiesto lo que revelaban los análisis químicos y microscópicos efectuados en rocas de la meseta de Gizéh.
> ...




Este señor que mencionas tiene unos videos muy interesantes, dejé uno en este hilo unas cuantas paginas atrás, te lo dejo por aqui por si se te ha escapado:


----------



## imutes (17 May 2022)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> Este señor que mencionas tiene unos videos muy interesantes, dejé uno en este hilo unas cuantas paginas atrás, te lo dejo por aqui por si se te ha escapado:



¡Muchas gracias!

Sí, se me había pasado. Mea culpa. Eso me pasa por perder el tiempo contestando a idiotas pseudoesceépticos.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## siroco (17 May 2022)

Las primeras casas de los ricos, templos y demás, en todas las civilizaciones, las hacían más grandes poniendo una estructura encima de otra, la primera "pirámide" sería de 2 bloques, luego 3, 4, 5. Supongo que esa forma era la única manera de que no se les derrumbase, cada piso superior tenía que ser más pequeño. Cada vez más niveles hasta que acabaron haciendo pirámides grandes y perfectas.

Pues si durante miles de años estuvieron liados con las putas piedras para ver quién la tenía más grande, es normal que desarrollasen técnicas y artilugios para moverlas y colocarlas rápidamente.


----------



## Boba Fet II (17 May 2022)

Largo pero muy interesante.Se lo dedico a todos los excepticos oficialistas con cerebro de mico con paperas:




Pirámides de hormigón egipcias. Mitos sobre las pirámides de hormigón


----------



## podemita medio (17 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> Sí, se me había pasado. Mea culpa. Eso me pasa por perder el tiempo contestando a idiotas pseudoesceépticos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caracalla (17 May 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> Si dentro de 1 millon de años, una hormiga inteligente explora la tierra en busca de construcciones sabes lo unico que encontrara?, lo unico que perdura ese tiempo???
> 
> Si, las piramides, todo tu gel, teflon, metacrilato se habra evaporado con el paso del tiempo.



Y todas las joyas de oro.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (17 May 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Están por todas partes, en todas las culturas antiguas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058443



Aquí tenemos a uno de los ancestros burbujistas: de más de 30 cm seguro, además huevazos colganderos de casi dos kilos. Seguramente ganaba también más de 45k al año


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (17 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> "_Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad._"
> 
> Como ejemplo de imposible pondría construir una megaestructura tan sofisticada como La Gran Pirámide en 20 años y sin más herramientas que cinceles de cobre, mazas de madera, esclavos, cuerdas y a "ojo".
> 
> ...



Alucinante... me refiero a la estupidez de los "científicos" que investigan estas cosas.


----------



## Gouel (17 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Si magufo es el que cree una historieta imposible nada más magufo que creerse la versión oficial de los "egiptólogos". Son equivalentes en TODO a los covidianos.



No, magufo eres tú. El hilo está lleno de comentarios explicando que si es posible.
Pero si así ers feliz creyendo que eres especial, pues yo también lo soy riéndome a tu costa.


----------



## n_flamel (17 May 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Alucinante... me refiero a la estupidez de los "científicos" que investigan estas cosas.



De estupidez nada, lo que tienen son muchos intereses: mucha gente vive de y recibe subvenciones por mantener el "relato oficial". No hay ninguna motivación para cambiarlo. Es necesario entender que el mundo académico es una mafia.


----------



## Perro Viejo (17 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Aunque es una afirmación que podrá leer por todas partes, Phi no está presente en la Gran Pirámide.
> 
> Lo que tenemos es la cuadrícula del sistema de medidas antropométrico.
> 
> ...



A ver, no estoy discutiendo el sistema de medidas antropométrico que usaban los egipcios. Hablo de proporciones, no de unidades de medida. La relación áurea obviamente sí se cumple o al menos se aproxima mucho, da igual que se mida en metros, codos, dedos, palmas o pulgadas, a los efectos de que se cumpla dicha proporción. Tampoco digo que los egipcios lo hicieran así porque se lo dijeran los aliens o los atlantes o Amon-Ra. Ni siquiera digo que conocieran lo que era el número áureo como tal. Podría ser simplemente un problema de dibujo técnico, una manera de diseñar una pirámide de manera relativamente simple pero elegante a la que se llega usando simplemente un compás y una escuadra, sin más misticismos ni necesidad de saber hacer raíces cuadradas o divisiones con decimales. Luego, respetando ese método para diseñar la pirámide perfectamente podrían usar las medidas antropométricas que usted explica.





De acuerdo que hay mucho mito alrededor del número áureo pero también es cierto que es una constante matemática bien conocida y que se pueden diseñar figuras geométricas usando solo escuadras y compases con la dichosa proporción, sin necesidad de más matemáticas. El misticismo que se haya construido a su alrededor por las razones que sean son otro tema, pero que está en la pirámide es una obviedad.



El número de oro y la Pirámide de Keops – Matemáticas Digitales


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> A ver, no estoy discutiendo el sistema de medidas antropométrico que usaban los egipcios. Hablo de proporciones, no de unidades de medida. La relación áurea obviamente sí se cumple o al menos se aproxima mucho, da igual que se mida en metros, codos, dedos, palmas o pulgadas, a los efectos de que se cumpla dicha proporción. Tampoco digo que los egipcios lo hicieran así porque se lo dijeran los aliens o los atlantes o Amon-Ra. Ni siquiera digo que conocieran lo que era el número áureo como tal. Podría ser simplemente un problema de dibujo técnico, una manera de diseñar una pirámide de manera relativamente simple pero elegante a la que se llega usando simplemente un compás y una escuadra, sin más misticismos ni necesidad de saber hacer raíces cuadradas o divisiones con decimales. Luego, respetando ese método para diseñar la pirámide perfectamente podrían usar las medidas antropométricas que usted explica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Se ha leído usted los 2 artículos cuyos enlaces adjunté?

¿Se ha leído usted el libro de Marguerite Neveux "Le nombre d'or. Radiographie d'un mythe"?

¿Conoce y ha estudiado usted a fondo el libro "The shape of the Great Pyramid" de Roger Herz-Fischler, donde repasa uno a uno todos los modelos geométricos que se han propuesto para explicar la forma de la Gran Pirámide?

¿Conoce y ha estudiado usted a fondo el texto de Herodoto de cuya lectura surge esa idea errónea de que se empleó Phi en la Gran Pirámide?

1/ A ver, no estoy discutiendo el sistema de medidas antropométrico que usaban los egipcios. Hablo de proporciones, no de unidades de medida.

R/ Tenemos por escrito el texto en que Herodoto nos explica las medidas de la Gran Pirámide.

En cuanto a esto que usted dice "Hablo de proporciones, no de unidades de medida" ese es el problema (y no sólo de su propuesta sino de muchas).

Que se habla de proporciones (o de números) pero un edificio no se diseña y construye con números.

Se diseña con un sistema de medidas a partir del cual se realizan trazados geométricos (planos).

Y en el caso de la Gran Pirámide lo primero es conocer bien ese sistema de medidas (que tenemos datos de sobra para conocerlo), las medidas del edificio (que tenemos datos de sobra para conocerlas) y el trazado geométrico que se empleó (que tenemos datos de sobra para conocerlo).

Quienes hablan de Phi tendrán primero que aportar todo eso con respecto a Phi y además refutar todo eso con respecto al sistema de medidas antropométrico, las medidas del edificio y su trazado geométrico y hasta ahora ninguno de ellos lo ha hecho.

2/ La relación áurea obviamente sí se cumple o al menos se aproxima mucho, da igual que se mida en metros, codos, dedos, palmas o pulgadas, a los efectos de que se cumpla dicha proporción.

R/ Se aproxima mucho y por eso parece que se cumple no es lo mismo a que se diseñase así

3/ Tampoco digo que los egipcios lo hicieran así porque se lo dijeran los aliens o los atlantes o Amon-Ra. Ni siquiera digo que conocieran lo que era el número áureo como tal.

R/ Vale, no habla usted de aliens, atlantes, etc. Muy bien. Y efectivamente los egipcios no conocían el número áureo.

4/ Podría ser simplemente un problema de dibujo técnico, una manera de diseñar una pirámide de manera relativamente simple pero elegante a la que se llega usando simplemente un compás y una escuadra, sin más misticismos ni necesidad de saber hacer raíces cuadradas o divisiones con decimales. Luego, respetando ese método para diseñar la pirámide perfectamente podrían usar las medidas antropométricas que usted explica.

R/ Para el trazado geométrico empleado le remito de nuevo a mis artículos y al magnífico libro de Herz-Fischler.






The Shape of the Great Pyramid | Mathematical Association of America







www.maa.org





"This is not a book to curl up with for light reading. It is a work of scholarship, and a very impressive one. No one should write anything about the shape of the Great Pyramid, no one should _say_ anything about it, without having looked at this book".

"Este no es un libro para acurrucarse con una lectura ligera. Es un trabajo de erudición, y uno muy impresionante. Nadie debería escribir nada sobre la forma de la Gran Pirámide, nadie debería decir nada al respecto, sin haber leído (yo diría mejor estudiado a fondo) este libro".

En cuanto a sus enlaces el problema es, como ya dije al principio de mi participación en este hilo, buscar información seria y fiable. Y no, no vale cualquier página de Internet y/o vídeo de Youtube.

Así que le recomiendo de nuevo (como ya hice en el primer comentario mío en este hilo, en la página 18) que busque información seria:

"Pero para informarse sobre todo esto hay que recurrir a fuentes que ofrezcan esa información, claro. En ese sentido le recomiendo que cuando esté usted interesado en un tema (ya sea este u otros) procure buscar información seria y fiable, que hay mucha y gracias a Google está disponible con facilidad: webs de Historia y Arqueología, Museos, Universidades, etc".

Creo recordar que decía usted tener un hermano de 63 años que era Catedrático de Universidad.

Pues hable usted con él y consúltele cómo hacerlo.

Eso sí, hágase a la idea de que hacerlo bien lleva mucho mucho tiempo.

Mucho más que buscar 2 enlaces cualquiera en Internet.

Lo dejo aquí. Un saludo.

PD:

Ah, no. Quien decía tener un hermano Catedrático de Universidad era el forero "Pepeye", no usted.

En todo caso, esta observación final mía sigue siendo válida:

"Hágase a la idea de que (buscar información seria y fiable y) hacerlo bien lleva mucho mucho tiempo.

Mucho más que buscar 2 enlaces cualquiera en Internet".

Saludos.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

Quarries for the extraction of stones for the construction of the pyramids of Egypt


Quarries for the extraction of stones for the construction of the pyramids of Egypt



www.wonders-of-the-world.net





De allí mismo en Giza, la mayoría de las rocas.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (17 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Largo pero muy interesante.Se lo dedico a todos los excepticos oficialistas con cerebro de mico con paperas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que los bloques, los hacían con hormigón, eh?
Así que hace 4500 años, los egipcios ya descubrieron el arte del encofrado sin ferralla, además.
Bloques de hormigón, sin armar, que duran 4500 años, con 2 cojones


----------



## Sure Not (17 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Y todas las joyas de oro.



Es cierto, lo que pasa es que el oro tiene un problema, el que lo encuentra se lo queda, no lo aporta como prueba arqueologica.


----------



## imutes (17 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> A ver, no estoy discutiendo el sistema de medidas antropométrico que usaban los egipcios. Hablo de proporciones, no de unidades de medida. La relación áurea obviamente sí se cumple o al menos se aproxima mucho, da igual que se mida en metros, codos, dedos, palmas o pulgadas, a los efectos de que se cumpla dicha proporción. Tampoco digo que los egipcios lo hicieran así porque se lo dijeran los aliens o los atlantes o Amon-Ra. Ni siquiera digo que conocieran lo que era el número áureo como tal. Podría ser simplemente un problema de dibujo técnico, una manera de diseñar una pirámide de manera relativamente simple pero elegante a la que se llega usando simplemente un compás y una escuadra, sin más misticismos ni necesidad de saber hacer raíces cuadradas o divisiones con decimales. Luego, respetando ese método para diseñar la pirámide perfectamente podrían usar las medidas antropométricas que usted explica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No le sorprende que alguien que dice dedicarse a la metrología histórica no comprenda que una proporción geométrica no dependa de la unidad de medida?

Tampoco depende de la unidad de medida la precisa longitud de las caras. Da igual en cual unidad midieran, el resultado es que son idénticas.

En cualquier caso sabemos que miente sobre Petrie, este calculó la medidad del "Codo Real" (cr= 0,5236 m).

.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (17 May 2022)

Los rayos cósmicos revelan una enorme cámara oculta en la Gran Pirámide de Guiza


Los investigadores han utilizado detectores de muones para encontrar la misteriosa cavidad de 30 metros de longitud, que podría ayudar a revelar cómo se construyó el monumento de 4.500 años de antigüedad



www.abc.es


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

No, de la cantera que estaba en la misma meseta de Guiza, a 300 m de la Gran Pirámide.






Canteras para la extracción de piedras para la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto


Canteras para la extracción de piedras para la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto



www.maravillas-del-mundo.com


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Fijaos en el suiguiente gráfico. Incluye las medidas de las caras norte y sur tomadas por Petrie, Dash y los promedios obtenidos por el conjunto de las diversas medidas llevadas a cabo desde 1883.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059044
> 
> ...



https://dle.rae.es/ignorante

“ignorante

De ignorar y -nte; lat. ignōrans, -antis.

1/ adj. Que ignora o desconoce algo.

2/ adj. Que carece de cultura o conocimientos. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.”

https://dle.rae.es/ignorar

“ignorar

Del lat. ignorāre.

1/ tr. No saber algo o no tener noticia de ello”.

Veo que el ignorante de imutes sigue hablando como si supiera de este tema.

Como nadie lo sabe todo, no pasa nada porque él sea un ignorante en esto. 

Bastaría con que lo admitiese y se pusiese a aprender, pero dudo que vaya a hacerlo. 

En todo caso es su problema.

Dicho esto, vamos con sus afirmaciones. Más que nada por poner las cosas en su sitio:

CITA 1/ “Fijaos en el siguiente gráfico. Incluye las medidas de las caras norte y sur tomadas por Petrie, Dash y los promedios obtenidos por el conjunto de las diversas medidas llevadas a cabo desde 1883”.

R1/ Estaría bien saber de dónde saca ese gráfico y sus conclusiones. Alguna referencia, vamos. Pero supongo que pedirle que ponga referencias es mucho pedirle así que las pondré yo.

Petrie (1883) debe ser “The Pyramids and Temples of Gizeh”.

Ese trabajo puede consultarse aquí:

The Pyramids and Temples of Gizeh Online

En cuanto a Dash (2015) no podemos saber a cuál de sus trabajos se refiere porque hay varios.

Imagino que quizá se refiera a este, pero a saber:

“The Great Pyramid's Footprint: Results from Our 2015 Survey”.

Este trabajo puede consultarse aquí:

The Glen R. Dash Charitable Foundation

Vamos ahora con ese gráfico. A mí personalmente me parece un gráfico muy dudoso.

Para empezar Petrie midió en Pulgadas inglesas así que esos valores en metros será una conversión. 

¿De dónde la saca imutes? Pues ni idea porque no da ninguna referencia, claro.

En cuanto a los datos de Dash pues como imutes no nos dice de dónde los saca pues no sabemos si los cita correctamente o no.

Por último, me gustaría señalar también aquí que los trabajos de Petrie y de Dash dejan claro que ninguno de los dos conoce bien el sistema de medidas empleado por los egipcios.

CITA 2/ “Según Petrie, la diferencia de longitud entre la cara norte y sur es de 2,5 mm”.

R2/ Me da la impresión de que esta afirmación es falsa ya que Petrie no midió en milímetros.

CITA 3/ “Según Dash la diferencia es de 5 mm”.

R3/ Me da la impresión de que esta afirmación es falsa, al menos según esta noticia donde se cita el trabajo de Dash y se indica una diferencia de 5,55 Pulgadas inglesas (14,1 centímetros).

Un estudio revela un error de medición en la construcción de la Gran Pirámide de Guiza

“Un estudio revela un error de medición en la construcción de la Gran Pirámide de Guiza. (…)

Esto significa que, como máximo, el lado oeste oeste era sólo 5,55 pulgadas (14,1 centímetros) más largo que el lado este”.

CITA 4/ “¡Diferencias milimétricas o submilimétricas sobre una distancia, redondeando, de 230,4 m!”

R4/ Diferencias milimétricas o submilimétricas por los cojones. La noticia indica una diferencia de 5,55 Pulgadas inglesas (14,1 centímetros). Eso sí, vemos que imutes ya empieza a dar como valor 230,40 m. Con los datos de Herodoto y el sistema antropométrico es el valor correcto.

CITA 5/ “Llama la atención que ni con los más sofisticados sistemas de medición modernos se haya conseguido ponerse de acuerdo en la medida exacta. Eso nos da una idea de cuán difícil es ya solo medir con tal exactitud. Pero no hablamos de solo medir sino de construir en piedra una sofisticada estructura gigantesca”.

R5/ Vaya. Parece que imutes empieza a descubrir que una cosa son los valores ideales del proyecto y otra muy diferente encontrar una precisión al 100% en el edificio terminado. Ese nivel de precisión no lo encontramos ni en la Gran Pirámide ni en ningún otro edificio. Sobre esta distinción (1/ Proyecto. 2/ Proceso. 3/ Resultado) ya hablé en mi primer comentario en este hilo en la página 18. Ahora, 40 páginas después, imutes parece que empieza a descubrirla. Va con algo de retraso, pero igual hay esperanza.


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿No le sorprende que alguien que dice dedicarse a la metrología histórica no comprenda que una proporción geométrica no dependa de la unidad de medida?
> 
> Tampoco depende de la unidad de medida la precisa longitud de las caras. Da igual en cual unidad midieran, el resultado es que son idénticas.
> 
> ...



Veo que sigue usted hablando sin saber.

Lo más triste de todo esto es que su ignorancia es voluntaria porque en lugar de seguir hablando sin saber podría estar usted empleando todo este tiempo en leer la información que se le ofrece y aprender algo.

Como ya le dijo el forero “elena francis” en 2 comentarios en la página 47:

Comentario 1:

“Me parece que da lo mismo. El forero con el que has estado debatiendo sabe más que tú del tema y encima pretendes enseñarle. Eres un anormal y un pretencioso.

Me voy a dormir salao”.

Comentario 2:

“El que te ha respondido es un forero que ha firmado su último mensaje como "Luis Castaño Sánchez. Licenciado en Filología (UCA, 92). Investigador en Metrología Histórica". Deberías ofrecerle una sincera disculpa y aprender algo de lo que pueda contarte. Seguro que del tema sabe mucho más que tú.

Que pases una buena noche”.

Pero no.

En lugar de eso ha decidido usted no leer nada, no aprender nada y seguir hablando sin saber.

1/ ¿No le sorprende que alguien que dice dedicarse a la metrología histórica no comprenda que una proporción geométrica no dependa de la unidad de medida?

R/ Lo que es sorprendente es que alguien que no tiene ni puta idea de esto (y lo que es peor: que se niega a leer y aprender para al menos intentar tenerla) hable horas y horas como si supiera.

Es como si yo tomase un cincel y una piedra durante 10 minutos y con eso pretendiese dar clase de tallado de piedra a un especialista que llevase trabajando toda su vida en ello (como podría ser el forero “Vantage”, por ejemplo).

¿Podría hacer eso? Sí, claro. ¿Quedaría muy probablemente en ridículo? Pues casi seguro.

Pues en este caso tenemos exactamente lo mismo, como ya señaló el forero “elena francis”.

Porque no soy yo quien le ridiculiza. Es usted mismo quien ha decidido quedar en ridículo.

2/ “Tampoco depende de la unidad de medida la precisa longitud de las caras. Da igual en cual unidad midieran, el resultado es que son idénticas”.

R/ Otra prueba más de que habla usted sin saber y de que, por supuesto, no tiene usted ni puta idea de Metrología Histórica.

Porque la Metrología Histórica se ocupa de estudiar el sistema de medidas de cada cultura, época y zona geográfica.

Y como ya he dicho antes (en la página 50) la Gran Pirámide se diseñó y construyó con el sistema de medidas egipcio, no con medidas inglesas.

3/ En cualquier caso, sabemos que miente sobre Petrie, este calculó la medida del "Codo Real" (cr= 0,5236 m)”.

Otra prueba más de que habla usted sin saber, sin entender nada y sin querer aprender.

Ya en la página 19 en respuesta al forero “Vantage” decía yo esto:

“R4/ Cierto. Y cuando aparecen nuevos datos se van afinando los conocimientos (y modelos) que existían hasta esa fecha y, en caso de ser necesario, se corrigen (e incluso descartan) modelos y explicaciones anteriores (una vez se ha demostrado que son insuficientes o erróneos, claro)”.

Y por eso precisamente (porque en Ciencia tras la aparición de nuevos datos hay que revisar todas las propuestas anteriores para ver si son correctas o no y para saber si hay que corregirlas o descartarlas) es por lo que digo que esa propuesta de Petrie no es válida.

Y no lo es porque en Metrología Histórica no se trata de saber cuánto vale una única unidad de medida (aquí el Codo Real, para el que Petrie propuso un valor en Pulgadas, no en cm) sino de saber cómo se medía en la Antigüedad.

Y en la Antigüedad en general (y en el caso concreto de los egipcios en particular) no se medía con una única unidad de medida (ni sólo con el Codo Real egipcio) sino con un sistema de medidas completo.

Un sistema de medidas antropométrico cuya unidad central era el Hombre, un modelo humano de 24 Palmas, cuyo valor en nuestro sistema métrico decimal corresponde a un Hombre de 1,80 metros.

Así que no es que yo mienta sobre Petrie. Es que la propuesta de Petrie no es válida.

Dicho esto, no voy a reescribir aquí para usted los 65 artículos de mis 10 años de investigación.

Vaya usted a los enlaces que he ofrecido, léalos y aprenda.

O siga hablando sin saber, claro.

Un saludo.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (17 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> No, de la cantera que estaba en la misma meseta de Guiza, a 300 m de la Gran Pirámide.



Independientemente, de si la cantera estaba a 300 metros o a 300 km. 
Del artículo que ha aportado el compañero que habla de bloques de hormigón
Como podían arrastrar los bloques de minimo 2,5 toneladas, a través del desierto sin hundirse en la arena? 
Dudo mucho que las llevarán en volandas


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Independientemente, de si la cantera estaba a 300 metros o a 300 km.
> Del artículo que ha aportado el compañero que habla de bloques de hormigón
> Como podían arrastrar los bloques de minimo 2,5 toneladas, a través del desierto sin hundirse en la arena?
> Dudo mucho que las llevarán en volandas



No, independientemente no.

Porque no da igual una cosa (300 metros) que otra (300 km).

Así que, ¿qué tal si una vez se aporta la información correcta con respecto a alguno de los puntos tratados aquí pasan a ustedes a admitir esa información correcta y a dejar de repetir informaciones falsas / erróneas? 

Lo digo más que nada porque de lo contrario esto puede no acabar nunca y eternizarse.

Así que primero dejemos claro (y admita usted) que la cantera de la que se extrajo la mayoría del material está a 300 metros, no a 300 km.

Porque si no, no acabaremos nunca.

Y luego ya si quiere pueden seguir tratándose otros puntos.

Gracias.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Independientemente, de si la cantera estaba a 300 metros o a 300 km.
> Del artículo que ha aportado el compañero que habla de bloques de hormigón
> Como podían arrastrar los bloques de minimo 2,5 toneladas, a través del desierto sin hundirse en la arena?
> Dudo mucho que las llevarán en volandas





Deja que los propios egipcios te respondan.


----------



## podemita medio (17 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Deja que los propios egipcios te respondan.



Ahí están trasladando una estatua. Hay alguna imagen donde transporten piedras de pirámides? Igual es que no las transportaban.


----------



## Antiparticula (17 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es una teoría bastante extendida, sí. He encontrado varios artículo que hablan de ello:
> 
> 
> "_En 1988 se editó en Estado Unidos el libro titulado The Pyramids, An Enigma Solved En él se recogían investigaciones de un científico nada sospechoso de elucubraciones.* El doctor Joseph Davidovits, fundador del Instituto Geopolimérico de París, profesor de la Universidad de Toronto y director del Instituto de Ciencias Arqueológicas Aplicadas de la Universidad de Barry en Florida, junto a la doctora Margie Morris, de la Universidad de Minnesota, pusieron de manifiesto lo que revelaban los análisis químicos y microscópicos efectuados en rocas de la meseta de Gizéh.
> ...



Molaría ver ese programa de la Clave.
¿estará en la web de tve?


----------



## Antiparticula (17 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Porque durante el equinoccio a cualquier hora del día la punta de la sombra en su camino siempre señalará un punto cardinal.



Reflexiona sobre lo que has escrito.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (17 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> No, independientemente no.
> 
> Porque no da igual una cosa (300 metros) que otra (300 km).
> 
> ...



Evidentemente, primero consumirán los recursos más cercanos
Es una obviedad. 
Pero debe usted saber, que cualquier cantera, mina o explotación geológica, siempre las partes más externas son las más fáciles de extraer, y conforme se va extrayendo, más compleja se hace el trabajo y sobre todo la logística
De forma, que si, puede ser que usaran piedras de la cantera de Giza. 
Pero realmente sabemos que todo el material usado, fue extraído solo de Giza?. 
Ahora, habiendo dado por hecho, que usaran recursos más cercanos, pasemos al punto de debates inicial, por el cual abri el hilo, que es lo que aquí, creo que los más escépticos es lo que no aceptamos
Que es el tiempo de ejecución de la obra
Así que, en un terreno inestable, sin medios de transporte eficientes, con una climatología agresiva, con una esperanza de vida relativamente corta, con herramientas de trabajo arcaicas, y por muy inteligente s que fueran, con una capacidad intelectual, comparada con la actual bastante limitada
Puede usted asegurar, que los tiempos que nos han dado las versiones oficiales de ejecución de la obra son correctos?


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

Yo lo que veo es que no se ha leído usted el hilo entero.

Si lo hubiese hecho ya habría leído que la mayoría del material viene de esas canteras de la propia meseta de Guiza, a 300 m de la Gran Pirámide. 

Algunas otras piedras (pocas) venían de Tura o de más lejos. Le remito a mi primer comentario en este hilo en la página 18. Creo que allí está todo.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (17 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Deja que los propios egipcios te respondan.



El dibujo esta muy bien
Pero arrastrar una escultura marca de, digamos 10 toneladas, subida a un trineo de madera, por un duelo de arena
No creo que se deslizara con mucha facilidad


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ahí están trasladando una estatua. Hay alguna imagen donde transporten piedras de pirámides? Igual es que no las transportaban.



Una estatua es una piedra tallada. 

No nos obcequemos.


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Evidentemente, primero consumirán los recursos más cercanos
> Es una obviedad.
> Pero debe usted saber, que cualquier cantera, mina o explotación geológica, siempre las partes más externas son las más fáciles de extraer, y conforme se va extrayendo, más compleja se hace el trabajo y sobre todo la logística
> De forma, que si, puede ser que usaran piedras de la cantera de Giza.
> ...



Pues si es una obviedad ¿porqué cojones no dejan ustedes de repetir esa tontería de que las piedras venían de 300 km, coño?

La mayoría del material lo extrajeron de esas canteras a 300 metros.

Luego algunas pocas piedras las trajeron de Tura o de más lejos.

Algo que ya se ha dicho y repetido hasta la saciedad en este hilo.

Añado:

Dice usted:

"De forma, que si, puede ser que usaran piedras de la cantera de Giza".

No. "Puede ser" no. 

Está demostrado que la mayoría del material viene de esas canteras en la propia meseta de Guiza.

Que se le han puesto las fotos, coño.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> El dibujo esta muy bien
> Pero arrastrar una escultura marca de, digamos 10 toneladas, subida a un trineo de madera, por un duelo de arena
> No creo que se deslizara con mucha facilidad



Se hacía con el esfuerzo y los hombres suficientes. A la vista está que se hacía. Los egipcios nos mostraron cómo.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

Diario de Merer para aprender más. Los egipcios nos contaron cómo lo hacían.


----------



## podemita medio (17 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Una estatua es una piedra tallada.
> 
> No nos obcequemos.



Tallada, o moldeada.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Tallada, o moldeada.











Unfinished obelisk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Tallada, como los obeliscos.


----------



## Antiparticula (17 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> El dibujo esta muy bien
> Pero arrastrar una escultura marca de, digamos 10 toneladas, subida a un trineo de madera, por un duelo de arena
> No creo que se deslizara con mucha facilidad



¿entonces hicieron ese dibujo para despistar?


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

No, qué va. En ningún lugar.

Pues resulta que hay varios papiros egipcios en los que se recogen problemas matemáticos sobre pirámides.

Así que sí. Los egipcios sí que hablan de las pirámides.

Puede usted leer el siguiente libro de Marianne Michel, que trata el tema. Entre muchos otros, claro.

*Les mathématiques de l'Égypte ancienne*
Numération, métrologie, arithmétique, géométrie et autres problèmes



http://www.safran.be/proddetail.php?prod=CEA12


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

Es mejor evidencia que la de los atlantes o los OVNIs, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Luis Castaño (17 May 2022)

Parece que lo de hablar de forma poco precisa es recurrente.

¿Quiénes ofrecían esa cantidad? Gracias.


----------



## Falcatón (17 May 2022)

¿Qué hace este tema en economía?


----------



## imutes (17 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Así que los bloques, los hacían con hormigón, eh?
> Así que hace 4500 años, los egipcios ya descubrieron el arte del encofrado sin ferralla, además.
> Bloques de hormigón, sin armar, que duran 4500 años, con 2 cojones



El artículo del enlace es muy raro; parece un batiburrillo copia/pega de textos, mal traducidos y lleno de imprecisiones.

La idea de que los bloques sean geopolímeros artificiales no me convence pero no es descabellada, al contrario ¿qué hace un pelo de 21 centímetros en el interior de una roca caliza de hace 50 millones de años?

Es más interesante lo que dice doctor Joseph Davidovits directamente.

@_gallimimus_ aporta 2 vídeo interesantes



Este otro que aporta @podemita medio es más cortito y muestra cómo se consiguen hacer bloques.



O busca en la web del doctor Joseph Davidovits.

Si el análisis químico revela que puede apreciarse la presencia de pelos, uñas, fibras textiles y burbujas de aire en la estructura de las rocas calizas de la Gran Pirámide, no queda más remedio que aceptarlo nos guste o no.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Enrique cido (17 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Reflexiona sobre lo que has escrito.



Ilustrame por favor


----------



## Antiparticula (17 May 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Ilustrame por favor



¿cuantos puntos cardinales hay?
4
¿a cuantos puntos apunta la sombra de un palo a lo largo del dia?
Infinitos.


----------



## Enrique cido (17 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuantos puntos cardinales hay?
> 4
> ¿a cuantos puntos apunta la sombra de un palo a lo largo del dia?
> Infinitos.



Ah que no me has entendido.

Te explico:

Imagina un palo en el suelo vertical, y la luz del sol va dando sombra, está sombra se mueve, a modo de reloj de sol, ok? De normal la punta de la sombra, el final de la sombra que corresponde a la parte más alta del palo, va moviéndose durante el día de forma circular, o semi circular, ok? 

Lo que ocurre que en el equinoccio esto no sucede y la sombra que se va moviendo, la sombra de la punta traza una línea recta, por lo que si unes esos puntos a diferentes horas tienes una línea alineada creo, y esto no estoy seguro cien por cien, creo que es de este a oeste.

Por lo que es una buena forma de orientar algo cuadrado en base a los puntos cardinales de forma bastante precisa, y el equinocio ayuda mucho a esta tarea.

Si quieres te busco un vídeo o un documento.

El problema de este método que es el que lo oficial usa para justificar en gran medida la orientación tan perfecta de las pirámides, es que este método solo es preciso para distancias cortas, para 230m es inviable y si quieres te esplicp detalladamente el porqué,


----------



## n_flamel (18 May 2022)

Yo tampoco te había entendido, ahora sí. Pero no lo tengo nada claro que sea como dices, habría que confirmarlo con algún vídeo de jewtube por lo menos.


----------



## imutes (18 May 2022)

El castaña es tan pueril,tan infantiloide e tan incongruente que, despues de enviarme al ignore SIGUE CITÁNDOME. ¡Y 2 VECES!

 ¡A ver, troncho de col, aunque me leas, *si me envías al ignore sé consecuente e ignórame*! 
Este es tu nivel, ¡qué cruz!

Me parece probable que te lincenciaras en _falología, _es la maria por la que optan los que no tienen ni idea de matemáticas ni de física. Ahora lo de _himbestigadós _en metrología histórica es de risa.

Sin duda es muy sorprendente que *alguien que dice dedicarse a la metrología histórica no comprenda que una proporción geométrica no dependa de la unidad de medida.*

¿Cómo te defiendes de ello?
Como siempre: echando balones fuera.

¡Y pretendes que lea las chorradas que escribes en tus artículos!

Por ejemplo, esto lo saben los niños de primaria, Pi es la relación entre el *p*erímetro de la circunferencia y su *d*iametro* Pi= p/d

*¡Da absolutamente igual que lo expreses en pulgadas, centímetros, en hexadecimal o en binario: LA RELACIÓN ES LA MISMA, MERLUZO! *

 Lo mismo para la relación Áurea. @Perro Viejo se tomó la molestia de explicartelo con dibujitos y todo.

Y lo mismo para la longitud de las caras. Si dados 2 segmentos tales que A=B ¡*Da absolutamente igual que lo expreses en pulgadas, centímetros, en hexadecimal o en binario: LA IGUALDAD ES LA MISMA, TARUGO! *

 Me consta que Petrie midió la pirámide tanto en pulgadas como en cm y que estableció la medida que utilizarón sus constructores en CODOS REALES. *¡Te he pillado mintiendo!* porque, poco importa que para otros diseños se utilizaran otras medidas,* Petrie SÍ SE MOLESTO en calcular cual era la medida que utilizaron PARA LA PIRÁMIDE.*

Pero si tuvieras 2 dedos de frente te habrías dado cuenta que del gráfico que incluyo (podría haber incluido más estudios, pero no vale la pena) se infiere que:

1) Es muy difícil incluso con los más modernos métodos medir con exactitud, en este caso, las caras de la pirámide.
2) No se ha conseguido alcanzar un consenso en cual es la medida exacta, en consecuencia:
a) O solo 1 de los estudios lo ha conseguido.
b) O ninguno lo ha conseguido.

Por lo tanto NINGUNA MEDIDA PUEDE CONSIDERARSE DEFINITIVA y, en ese sentido, *sí es probable -o al menos así lo considero yo- que Petrie estuviera equivocado pero no porque lo diga un patán arrogante con graves problemas de acalculia.*

¡Saludos y recuerdos para el _asno paco!

* d=2r que todo hay que explicártelo.

._


----------



## imutes (18 May 2022)

El pulpo se cree lo que le manden creer y punto.
En el papiro de Merer solo se dice que transportaron unas 600 piedras de caliza desde Tura (¡Coño, eso no está a 300m!) hasta Guiza en 3 meses . Eso es prácticamente todo.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Luis Castaño (18 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El castaña es tan pueril,tan infantiloide e tan incongruente que, despues de enviarme al ignore SIGUE CITÁNDOME. ¡Y 2 VECES!
> 
> ¡A ver, troncho de col, aunque me leas, *si me envías al ignore sé consecuente e ignórame*!
> Este es tu nivel, ¡qué cruz!
> ...



CITA 1/

El castaña es tan pueril, tan infantiloide e tan incongruente que, después de enviarme al ignore SIGUE CITÁNDOME. ¡Y 2 VECES!

¡A ver, troncho de col, aunque me leas, si me envías al ignore sé consecuente e ignórame!

Este es tu nivel, ¡qué cruz!

RESPUESTA 1/

Vuelvo de vez en cuando por curiosidad a ver si sigue usted diciendo tontadas.

Como he visto que ha sido el caso he decidido ocuparme un rato de sus afirmaciones.

Como he dicho: “Más que nada por poner las cosas en su sitio”.

De todos modos, esta vez no tengo muchas ganas de perder tiempo y energía.

Así que me limitaré a dejar en evidencia públicamente una vez más que habla usted sin saber y listo.

De modo que pasaré de la mayor parte de su comentario para centrarme en esto que sigue.

Porque dice usted: “Me consta que Petrie midió la pirámide tanto en pulgadas como en cm”.

Bien.

Como dice usted que le consta que Petrie midió la pirámide en cm, seguro que puede usted indicar dónde da Petrie los datos en cm:

The Pyramids and Temples of Gizeh Online

Gracias.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Una estatua es una piedra tallada.
> 
> No nos obcequemos.



¿Tú no has hecho muchas mudanzas, verdad?


----------



## LMLights (18 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Hay una cosa que también es un misterio y es que se sabe que hay cámaras enteras tapiadas, *llenas de cuarzo* (si no recuerdo mal el mineral)



Desconocía eso. 
¿Alguna web al respecto?

No es sorprendente. El Cuarzo es un potente resonador de frecuencias "secretas" (ethéricas), capaz de conectar literalmente los reinos sutíles (alta atmósfera) y la superficie terrestre.

Lo del cuarzo está reportado también en otras construcciones antiguas, así como mercurio debajo de muchas pirámides.


Hay 3 líneas de hipótesis respecto al uso y propósito de las pirámides.

1º) Resonador cósmico usado para las personalidades (realeza), para el "tránsito" (Duat) o transmigración del alma al morir.







Como han comentado en el hilo, la alineación con ciertas estrellas de Keops no es casual, y debe de tener un propósito específico (en este caso canalizar o unir energías telúricas terrestres y energías cósmicas).

La hipótesis de "Resonador Fúnebre", va ligado a las energías sutíles de los astros, y al eco (distorsionado) de la creencia de las Pirámides como "tumbas" (no son tumbas pero hay una relación indirecta con el contexto fúnebre).









LA RESONANCIA DEL CUARZO CON EL SER HUMANO


Los cuencos de cristal de cuarzo constituyen una nueva dimensión dentro del mundo de la vibración y el sonido. Las vibraciones producidas por los cuencos de cristal de cuarzo activan nuestras células y penetran profundamente en todo nuestro ser. Su sonido envuelve el cuerpo como una ola...




www.erestuvoz.com






2º) Es un marcador o relój cósmico, que marca ciclos destructivos que suceden cada x-miles de años (para el caso nos avisaría de un "reordenamiento magnético" cada 13.000 años aprox.), a ésta teoría, ampliamente divulgada en varios flancos o interpretaciones (Hancock), se le sumaría la idea de la "Terraformación" o el hecho de concebir a Khufu-Keops, no sólo como un reloj, sino como un dispostivo contrabalanceador de esos desastres geologicos, modulando ese proceso (diversos desastres geológicos que conllevan cambio de los continentes y reordenación magnética de éste plano físico, incluyendo el cambio del centro magnético terrestre -polo norte magnético-).

A ésta consideración hay que recordar que el MERIDIANO CERO (el verdadero), estaba ligado al meridiano de Gizeh, y que Gizeh es el "Centro de La Tierra" (lugar donde se promedian todas las masas terrestres).

Es decir las pirámides como "máquinas" que mantenían algún tipo de equilibrio, en el funcionamiento electromagnético de la tierra y crítico en esos ciclos que suceden cada x.miles de años.

3º) La idea de las pirámides como "centrales de energía", de nuevo conexión con energías cósmicas o sutiles, o el mísmo entramado o rejilla electromagnética terrestre, pero en éste caso orientado a un puro tema económico de provisión de energía.

La energía eléctrica inalámbrica de la Gran Pirámide de Egipto | Dimensión alterna


* La descarga eléctrica que sufrió Sir William Siemens en la Gran Pirámide *

_Muchos de los afortunados que han podido subir a lo más alto de la Gran Pirámide han podido experimentar pequeñas transferencias de energía, sensación de hormigueo en sus extremidades o incluso evidentes descargas eléctricas. Las medidas de campo electromagnético realizada en torno a la Gran Pirámide es idéntica a la realizada durante una tormenta eléctrica.

*Ascender a lo alto de la Gran Pirámide es ilegal en la actualidad.* Sin embargo, en el S.XIX, el ingeniero alemán *Sir William Siemens* tuvo la fortuna de poder hacerlo. Una vez alcanzado el punto más alto, uno de sus guías observó que cuando levantaba su mano con sus dedos separados, sus oídos captaban un sonido extraño, como un repiqueteo agudo. Siemens entonces levantó su dedo índice y sintió un ligero hormigueo que surgía de la punta de su dedo y se extendía a lo largo de su mano. Al poco rato, el inventor se dispuso a aplacar su sed con un sorbo de vino para celebrar aquella experiencia. En ese momento recibió una descarga eléctrica cuando sus labios tocaron la botella._


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Desconocía eso.
> ¿Alguna web al respecto?
> 
> No es sorprendente. El Cuarzo es un potente resonador de frecuencias "secretas" (ethéricas), capaz de conectar literalmente los reinos sutíles (alta atmósfera) y la superficie terrestre.
> ...



Creo que lo leí en microsiervos hace no tanto. Pero lo he buscado desde que lo mencioné y no lo he encontrado.
Si no recuerdo mal. Es una cámara que detectaron oro infrasonido o algo así. Taladraron la pared mucho tiempo después. Vieron lo que había y volvieron a tapar hasta no tener más información. Voy a echarle otro vistazo a ver si lo vuelvo a encontrar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 May 2022)

Pongo esto aquí porque me ha parecido bastante interesante.








Thermal scan in Egypt's in Giza pyramids reveals 'impressive' anomaly in 3 adjacent stones


Two weeks of new thermal scanning in Egypt's Giza pyramids have identified anomalies in the 4,500 year-old burial structures, including a major one in the...




www.dailysabah.com





Zonas en la pirámide donde las temperaturas no coinciden con lo que debería ser. Más caliente por la noche de lo que debería y más fresco de lo que debería por el día. Creen que pueden ser cámaras desconocidas.


----------



## Derrochaduros (18 May 2022)

Una noticia de estos días, en el desierto africano puedes encontrarte a la vista con muchas rocas y minerales distintos, no hay que dar por sentado que toda la herramienta era de cobre, igual que las estatuas de bronce se resutilizaron para fines militares , esas herramientas valiosas se reultilizaron y no nos han llegado.









Una piedra del desierto egipcio, evidencia de una supernova Ia


Nuevos análisis químicos indican que la piedra llamada Hypatia del desierto egipcio podría ser la primera...




www.europapress.es


----------



## n_flamel (18 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Creo que lo leí en microsiervos hace no tanto. Pero lo he buscado desde que lo mencioné y no lo he encontrado.
> Si no recuerdo mal. Es una cámara que detectaron oro infrasonido o algo así. Taladraron la pared mucho tiempo después. Vieron lo que había y volvieron a tapar hasta no tener más información. Voy a echarle otro vistazo a ver si lo vuelvo a encontrar.



Creo que ya salió en este hilo: unos japoneses detectaron espacios nuevos ¿cámaras? dentro de la gran pirámide usando la tecnología de detección de muones. Echaron su documental por la tele. Como de costumbre la mafia de Hawass les negó varios permisos, el relato oficial no se puede caer, es demasiado negocio, no les interesa tener que reescribir la historia.

La búsqueda de cámaras ocultas en pirámides usando muones - La Ciencia de la Mula Francis

La tomografía de muones permite descubrir dos cavidades secretas en la Pirámide de Keops - Foro Nuclear


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> ¿Se ha leído usted los 2 artículos cuyos enlaces adjunté?
> 
> ¿Se ha leído usted el libro de Marguerite Neveux "Le nombre d'or. Radiographie d'un mythe"?
> 
> ...



Jodo, menudos deberes me ha puesto... He conseguido el libro de Roger Herz-Fischler. Es un tocho considerable y bastante árido aunque sin duda interesante. Leeré al menos lo que se refiere al número de oro, veo que le dedica un capítulo entero e indirectamente algunos más. Por lo que he podido leer de momento, las refutaciones a que el numerito de marras aparezca o no en la Pirámide las basa en decir que el ángulo de la Pirámide teórico si se hubiera aplicado esa proporción no se corresponde con el "observado". Refuta así a varios autores que así lo afirmaban aunque casi admite que si no está presente se acerca bastante.

Luego él mismo admite cierto criterio subjetivo a la hora de hablar de "medidas observadas" (página 130, apartado "Can we talk of an observed value?").

Con los enlaces que le he puesto, sobretodo el del dibujo técnico, solo pretendía ilustrar que es posible diseñar una pirámide usando solo una escuadra y un compás sin necesidad de usar aritmética o álgebra ninguna, no que la Pirámide necesariamente fuera construida de ése modo y creo que el video así lo prueba. El otro enlace solo ilustra como relamente si Fi no está en la pirámide es por poquito, no es algo que me haya inventado yo o una panda de magufos, es algo, cuando menos, debatible y debatido por buenas razones, creo yo.

Sobre el otro libro, no he podio conseguirlo de momento pero ya he admitido que hay mucha mitología que encuentro superflua acerca del número de oro y que estoy de acuerdo en desmitificarlo, precisamente porque no creo que sea tan difícil deducirlo ni creo que sea "el lenguaje oculto de los dioses" ni cosas por el estilo. Son matemáticas y no tan avanzadas, con saber ecuaciones de segundo grado basta.

Y repito que no discuto lo del sistema de medidas antropométrico pero es que, de hecho, si usaron dicho sistema antropométrico, la relación áurea también debería aparecer aunque sea de manera aproximada, pues también está presente en las medidas humanas.

A ver si tengo más tiempo esta tarde y sigo leyendo el libro de Roger Herz-Fischler y comento algo más.

Saludos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿No le sorprende que alguien que dice dedicarse a la metrología histórica no comprenda que una proporción geométrica no dependa de la unidad de medida?
> 
> Tampoco depende de la unidad de medida la precisa longitud de las caras. Da igual en cual unidad midieran, el resultado es que son idénticas.
> 
> ...



A ver, al argumento que da Castaño me parece muy válido, aunque sí que sorprende un poco tanta inquina para rechazar el método "geométrico" basado en fi o pi (u otro parecido), tiene motivos fundados para negarlo, aunque los base exclusivamente en criterios históricos y lingüisticos y se cierre a otras posibilidades. Yo pienso que quizás es demasiado tajante pero admito que tiene buenas razones para ello.

Habrá que seguir "himbestigando", aunque sin duda a mi parecen demasiado casuales todas esas curiosas proporciones que aprecen recurentemente.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Jodo, menudos deberes me ha puesto... He conseguido el libro de Roger Herz-Fischler. Es un tocho considerable y bastante árido aunque sin duda interesante.* Leeré al menos lo que se refiere al número de oro,* veo que le dedica un capítulo entero e indirectamente algunos más. Por lo que he podido leer de momento, las refutaciones a que el numerito de marras aparezca o no en la Pirámide las basa en decir que el ángulo de la Pirámide teórico si se hubiera aplicado aplicando esa proporción no se corresponde con el "observado". Refuta así a varios autores que así lo afirmaban aunque casi admite que si no está presente se acerca bastante.
> 
> Luego él mismo admite cierto criterio subjetivo a la hora de hablar de "medidas observadas" (página 131, apratado "Can we talk of an observed value?").
> 
> ...



el mismo autor tiene otro libro dedicado solo al numero aureo


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> el mismo autor tiene otro libro dedicado solo al numero aureo



Lo he encontrado! ya si eso cuando me lea el primer tocho le echaré un vistazo. 






A mathematical history of the golden number | Herz-Fischler, Roger | download


A mathematical history of the golden number | Herz-Fischler, Roger | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es.es1lib.org


----------



## Luis Castaño (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Jodo, menudos deberes me ha puesto... He conseguido el libro de Roger Herz-Fischler. Es un tocho considerable y bastante árido aunque sin duda interesante. Leeré al menos lo que se refiere al número de oro, veo que le dedica un capítulo entero e indirectamente algunos más. Por lo que he podido leer de momento, las refutaciones a que el numerito de marras aparezca o no en la Pirámide las basa en decir que el ángulo de la Pirámide teórico si se hubiera aplicado esa proporción no se corresponde con el "observado". Refuta así a varios autores que así lo afirmaban aunque casi admite que si no está presente se acerca bastante.
> 
> Luego él mismo admite cierto criterio subjetivo a la hora de hablar de "medidas observadas" (página 130, apartado "Can we talk of an observed value?").
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Aprovecho un rato libre antes de comer para responderle.

Me alegra ver que dedica tiempo y energía a leer la bibliografía que se aporta. Gracias.

Me voy a limitar aquí a esta frase suya:

"Y repito que no discuto lo del sistema de medidas antropométrico pero es que, de hecho, si usaron dicho sistema antropométrico, la relación áurea también debería aparecer aunque sea de manera aproximada, pues también está presente en las medidas humanas".

El problema de esto es que es algo que también se repite mucho e induce a confusión. Me explico.

Suele decirse que en el cuerpo humano la relación "altura total / altura del ombligo al suelo" cumple la relación áurea.

O, por decirlo de otro modo, que esa división da como resultado 1,618.

No es imposible que eso ocurra en algunos cuerpos humanos (o incluso en muchos).

Pero aquí se trata de estudiar los modelos humanos que se han propuesto históricamente.

En ese sentido hay de hecho un modelo humano que se construyó así a propósito. Me refiero al Modulor de Le Corbusier. En ese modelo sí está Phi porque Le Corbusier lo hizo así expresamente. Era la época de la moda de Phi (por culpa de Matila Ghyka) y él creó el modelo empleándolo.

Bien. Pero resulta que el modelo humano que es la unidad central del sistema de medidas antiguo no fue creado así. Ese modelo, que es la unidad central del sistema de medidas antropométrico, se basó sencillamente en una cuadrícula en Palmas y Dedos con un valor de 24 Palmas = 1,80 m.

Algo que no me invento yo sino que está explicado en infinidad de textos clásicos y de lo que hay pruebas en infinidad de patrones físicos de medidas (como explico en los 65 artículos redactados en mis 10 años de investigación sobre el tema).

Además ese modelo humano se conserva aún hoy en día y pude estudiarlo en directo, comprobando así que no cumple la relación áurea.

La Gran Pirámide (y muchos otros edificios de la Antigüedad) se diseñó y construyó con el sistema de medidas antropométrico basado en ese modelo humano. Y como ese modelo humano no cumple Phi como consecuencia la Gran Pirámide tampoco lo cumple (aunque pueda parecerlo).

Paso ahora a su otro comentario.


----------



## Luis Castaño (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> A ver, al argumento que da Castaño me parece muy válido, aunque sí que sorprende un poco tanta inquina para rechazar el método "geométrico" basado en fi o pi (u otro parecido), tiene motivos fundados para negarlo, aunque los base exclusivamente en criterios históricos y lingüisticos y se cierre a otras posibilidades. Yo pienso que quizás es demasiado tajante pero admito que tiene buenas razones para ello.
> 
> Habrá que seguir "himbestigando", aunque sin duda a mi parecen demasiado casuales todas esas curiosas proporciones que aprecen recurentemente.



No hay inquina ninguna.

Es sólo que como "está de moda" Phi y muchas afirmaciones erróneas que repite todo Dios hay que insistir mucho en este nuevo planteamiento.

Y sí, claro que hay un método geométrico. Algo que he señalado, creo recordar, en mi primer comentario en este hilo (página 18) en el que decía lo siguiente (añadiendo además enlaces a 2 vídeos divulgativos a una entrevista mía donde explicaba todo esto de forma bien sencilla):

Inicio de cita:

1/ PROYECTO:

Con un sistema de medidas se realiza un trazado geométrico (plano) que recoge la forma general del edificio que se pretende realizar. Aquí entran los textos que explican el sistema de medidas antropométrico (entre ellos los textos que recogen las medidas de la Gran Pirámide), los patrones de medida antiguos que se conservan y el modelo humano (que se conserva):

Fin de cita.

Dice usted también:

"Yo pienso que quizás es demasiado tajante pero admito que tiene buenas razones para ello".

Me alegra ver que entiende usted mi postura.

Efectivamente tengo buenas razones para ello porque llevo 10 años estudiando el tema.

10 años sumando pruebas de este planteamiento y 10 años encontrando una y otra vez que el planteamiento Phi es erróneo.

Por eso insisto mucho en este planteamiento. Porque llevo muchas pruebas acumuladas de que es correcto.

Si no, sencillamente, me callaría. 

Porque tengo por costumbre no hablar de lo que no sé.

Y porque también tengo por costumbre no afirmar nada que no pueda demostrar mínimamente.

Hora de comer para mí.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Luis Castaño (18 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> el mismo autor tiene otro libro dedicado solo al numero aureo



Sí. También tiene los trabajos de Markowsky. 

(Nota: Cito de memoria pero creo que se escribe así).


----------



## StalkerTlön (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Lo he encontrado! ya si eso cuando me lea el primer tocho le echaré un vistazo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Añadiría, 'El número de oro", "Filosofía y mística de los numeros" y "Estética de la proporciones en la naturaleza y en las artes"de Matila Ghyka. Hace un análisis de la Gran Pirámide respecto al número de oro. Este erudito, que era además entre otras cosas un príncipe rumano, inició a Dalí en la divina proporción.

Por otro lado, el compañero LMLights, comenta lo que es un hecho curioso, que Gizeh es el centro de masas de la tierra... no es un lugar al azar. También parece que el mapa de Piri Reis, tiene por centro Gizeh. Es decir, ¿como eran conscientes que el centro de masas de la tierra es en ese punto?


----------



## Luis Castaño (18 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Añadiría, 'El número de oro", "Filosofía y mística de los numeros" y "Estética de la proporciones en la naturaleza y en las artes"de Matila Ghyka. Hace un análisis de la Gran Pirámide respecto al número de oro. Este erudito, que era además entre otras cosas un príncipe rumano, inició a Dalí en la divina proporción.
> 
> Por otro lado, el compañero LMLights, comenta lo que es un hecho curioso, que Gizeh es el centro de masas de la tierra... no es un lugar al azar. También parece que el mapa de Piri Reis, tiene por centro Gizeh. Es decir, ¿como eran conscientes que el centro de masas de la tierra es en ese punto?



Ghyka fue quien inició ese mito de que el número de oro está por todas partes.

Que sí está en ciertas figuras, como por ejemplo el pentágono.

Pero ni mucho menos en tantos sitios como él y otros han visto y siguen queriendo ver.

El libro de Neveux refuta los planteamientos de Ghyka basándose en el estudio de documentos históricos.

Lo recomiendo porque lo he leído / estudiado a fondo y sus argumentos me parecen muy válidos.

Del libro de Herz-Fischler sobre el número de oro no puedo hablar porque aún no he podido estudiarlo.


----------



## StalkerTlön (18 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Ghyka fue quien inició ese mito de que el número de oro está por todas partes.
> 
> Que sí está en ciertas figuras, como por ejemplo el pentágono.
> 
> ...



Realmente en la naturaleza si está por todas partes, así que aquí no es mito. Esto tiene mucha miga, desde tiempos de D'arcy Thompshon se lleva estudiando. En la arquitectura, pues también existe con frecuencia, en trazados reguladores de muchos edificios, como usted ya sabe, desde la antigüedad hasta los algoritmos generativos utilizados en los programas informáticos que utilizan en algunos de los estudios actuales de arquitectura y diseño... pero no es la única proporción, también se utilizan otras proporciones como numeros de la serie de fibonacci que se acercan a Phi u otras como raíz de 2, de 3...


----------



## imutes (18 May 2022)

El castaña es tan pueril,tan infantiloide e tan incongruente que, despues de enviarme al ignore SIGUE CITÁNDOME.

¡AHORA YA SON 3 VECES!

 ¡A ver, troncho de col, aunque me leas, *si me envías al ignore sé consecuente e ignórame*! 
Este es tu nivel,* ¡¡qué cruz y qué aburrimiento!!*

Como siempre haces NO RESPONDES A NINGUNA DE LAS CUESTIONES QUE SE TE PLANTEAN.
¿Pretendes resolverlas con un link a una web? No, zanguago, eso no va así y me parece que solo un verdadero patán acusaría a @Perro Viejo de hacerlo cuando quien los está haciendo eres tú.

Le dices a @Perro Viejo que (sic):

" _En cuanto a sus enlaces el problema es, como ya dije al principio de mi participación en este hilo, buscar información seria y fiable. Y no, no vale cualquier página de Internet y/o vídeo de Youtube. 
Eso sí, hágase a la idea de que hacerlo bien lleva mucho mucho tiempo.
Mucho más que buscar 2 enlaces cualquiera en Internet. _"

*¡Sinvergüenza!*

En todo caso no me queda más remedio que repetir el mensaje que citas; cualquiera podrá comprobar que eludes el tema miserablemente.

=========================================================================================

Sin duda es muy sorprendente que *alguien que dice dedicarse a la metrología histórica no comprenda que una proporción geométrica no dependa de la unidad de medida.*

¿Cómo te defiendes de ello?
Como siempre: echando balones fuera.

¡Y pretendes que lea las chorradas que escribes en tus artículos!

Por ejemplo, esto lo saben los niños de primaria, Pi es la relación entre el *p*erímetro de la circunferencia y su *d*iametro* Pi= p/d

*¡Da absolutamente igual que lo expreses en pulgadas, centímetros, en hexadecimal o en binario: LA RELACIÓN ES LA MISMA, MERLUZO! *

Lo mismo para la relación Áurea. @Perro Viejo se tomó la molestia de explicartelo con dibujitos y todo.

Y lo mismo para la longitud de las caras. Si dados 2 segmentos tales que A=B ¡*Da absolutamente igual que lo expreses en pulgadas, centímetros, en hexadecimal o en binario: LA IGUALDAD ES LA MISMA, TARUGO! *

Me consta que Petrie midió la pirámide tanto en pulgadas como en cm y que estableció la medida que utilizarón sus constructores en CODOS REALES. *¡Te he pillado mintiendo!* porque, poco importa que para otros diseños se utilizaran otras medidas,* Petrie SÍ SE MOLESTO en calcular cual era la medida que utilizaron PARA LA PIRÁMIDE.*

Pero si tuvieras 2 dedos de frente te habrías dado cuenta que del gráfico que incluyo (podría haber incluido más estudios, pero no vale la pena) se infiere que:

1) Es muy difícil incluso con los más modernos métodos medir con exactitud, en este caso, las caras de la pirámide.
2) No se ha conseguido alcanzar un consenso en cual es la medida exacta, en consecuencia:
a) O solo 1 de los estudios lo ha conseguido.
b) O ninguno lo ha conseguido.

Por lo tanto NINGUNA MEDIDA PUEDE CONSIDERARSE DEFINITIVA y, en ese sentido, *sí es probable -o al menos así lo considero yo- que Petrie estuviera equivocado pero no porque lo diga un patán arrogante con graves problemas de acalculia.*

¡Saludos y recuerdos para el _asno paco!

* d=2r que todo hay que explicártelo._
============================================================================================

A todo esto sigue estando pendiente la pregunta que te hice y que _"respondiste" _enviándome al ignore.

¿Es necesario que te la recuerde?
No, ya sabemos que NO PUEDES RESPONDERLA: *en consecuencia, estás en KO técnico y a la vista de todos.*

.


----------



## elena francis (18 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ... ¿qué hace un pelo de 21 centímetros en el interior de una roca caliza de hace 50 millones de años?
> ...





Se le ha caído al que abrió la roca caliza. Las tonterías que hay que leer....


----------



## elena francis (18 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El castaña es tan pueril,tan infantiloide e tan incongruente que, despues de enviarme al ignore SIGUE CITÁNDOME. ¡Y 2 VECES!
> 
> ¡A ver, troncho de col, aunque me leas, *si me envías al ignore sé consecuente e ignórame*!
> Este es tu nivel, ¡qué cruz!
> ...



El forero al que insultas y faltas al respeto sabe del tema mucho más que tu. Cada vez que le insultas y le faltas al respeto acreditas ser un mequetrefe y un ignorante maleducado que al carecer de argumentos recurre al insulto. Dinos que artículos e investigaciones has hecho al respecto, patán.

Haz un doctorado y luego ven a dar lecciones, gañán.


----------



## imutes (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> A ver, al argumento que da Castaño me parece muy válido, aunque sí que sorprende un poco tanta inquina para rechazar el método "geométrico" basado en fi o pi (u otro parecido), tiene motivos fundados para negarlo, aunque los base exclusivamente en *criterios históricos* y lingüisticos y se cierre a otras posibilidades. Yo pienso que quizás es demasiado tajante pero admito que tiene buenas razones para ello.
> 
> Habrá que seguir "himbestigando", aunque sin duda a mi parecen* demasiado casuales* todas esas curiosas proporciones que aprecen recurentemente.



La geometría se resuelve de diversas maneras (compás, aritmética, álgebra, trigonometría etc etc etc).

En cuanto a la supuesta base histórica de los argumentos de castaño, incurre en el recurso típico de los pseudoescépticos: apoyarse en algunos documentos y obviar otros. Podría haber citado los documentos historicos que obvia pero en ese caso estaría perpetrando la misma táctica que él solo que a la inversa. No es una táctica decente, como no lo es presentar una cantidad de datos abrumadora para rebatir.

Por otro lado, el azar o la casualidad es un ejemplo de NO explicación= a no saber. Un adulto puede vivir reconociendo que no sabemos sin mayor inconveniente. En cambio un ser inmaduro o UN ACADÉMICO NO PUEDEN HACERLO.

Si me lo permite, le aconsejo que busque la información que usted considere adecuada y no la información sesgada que le propone castaño.

El cientismo pseudoescéptico tiene, efectivamente, motivos para rechazar la proporción áurea o proporción divina. Esta famosa cita del profesor de genética de Harvard Richard Lewontin lo aclara perfectamente:

“Tomamos el lado de la ciencia* a pesar de la evidente absurdidad de algunos de sus términos, a pesar de que falló en cumplir muchas de sus promesas extravagantes de salud y vida*,* a pesar de la tolerancia de la comunidad científica hacia historias no substanciadas, porque tenemos un compromiso previo, un compromiso con el materialismo*. No es que los métodos y las instituciones de la ciencia de alguna manera nos obligan a aceptar una explicación material del mundo fenomenológico sino que, al contrario,* estamos forzados por nuestro apego previo a las causas materiales para crear un aparato de investigación y una serie de conceptos que producen explicaciones materialistas, no importa qué tan en contra vayan de la intuición,* ni qué tan místicas sean para los inexpertos. Además, *el materialismo es absoluto, ya que no podemos permitir un “Pie Divino en la puerta” *

Sé que resulta decepcionante para aquellos, como yo mismo, que creíamos que la ciencia era un método objetivo para acercarnos a la realidad pero así están las cosas, lamentablemente.

En favor de Lewotin diré que detesta profundamente al tarugo del Dawkins por pervertir la genética hasta convertirla en un circo (a los payasos les encanta, por cierto)

PD.: Aclaración para tontainas pseudoescepticos: tan fuera de lugar está basar la ciencia en la religión como en la filosofía (materialismo filosófico). 

.


----------



## elena francis (18 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> La geometría se resuelve de diversas maneras (compás, aritmética, álgebra, trigonometría etc etc etc).
> 
> En cuanto a la supuesta base histórica de los argumentos de castaño, incurre en el recurso típico de los pseudoescépticos: apoyarse en algunos documentos y obviar otros. Podría haber citado los documentos historicos que obvia pero en ese caso estaría perpetrando la misma táctica que él solo que a la inversa. No es una táctica decente, como no lo es presentar una cantidad de datos abrumadora para rebatir.
> 
> ...



Veo que ha estado haciendo los deberes. Efectivamente en el texto que cita se ve la posición de Lewontin ante el neodarwinismo de Dawkins. Y verá que Lewontin me da la razón en lo que usted se permitía discutirme acerca del "diseño inteligente" y demás cuestiones relacionadas con la evolución del ser humano. Lewontin le dice: "EL MATERIALISMO ES ABSOLUTO, YA QUE NO PODEMOS PERMITIR UN "PIE DIVINO EN LA PUERTA"

Aplique usted lo de que no podemos permitirnos un pie divino en la puerta al tema del hilo, y es que las pirámides no las hicieron los dioses o los antiguos astronautas o los aliens ancestrales. 

Buena la cita que nos traes de la wikipedia. Se vuelve en contra tuya. Y eso te pasa por hablar de lo que no sabes y querer llevar la razón en temas de los que no tienes ni puta idea ni has leído nada de nada. Además eres tan soberbio que el forero @Luis Castaño que sabe del tema ha tratado de explicarte el tema, y en vez de dejarte enseñar y tratar de aprender has pretendido quitarle la razón a un especialista que tiene el tema muy trillado, y como no lo consigues ni lo vas a conseguir, recurres al insulto y al ataque personal.

Eres un imbécil, un patán y un gañán. Ale, corre a la wikipedia a buscar argumentos. También tienes a sangoogle para consultarle. Pero en internet no despejarás tus dudas y aprenderás más bien poco. Para aprender y saber tienes que esforzarte más y leer libros....leer libros y artículos escritos por especialistas como el que nos acompaña y nos ilustra en este hilo, además de honrarnos con su presencia.


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> La geometría se resuelve de diversas maneras (compás, aritmética, álgebra, trigonometría etc etc etc).
> 
> En cuanto a la supuesta base histórica de los argumentos de castaño, incurre en el recurso típico de los pseudoescépticos: apoyarse en algunos documentos y obviar otros. Podría haber citado los documentos historicos que obvia pero en ese caso estaría perpetrando la misma táctica que él solo que a la inversa. No es una táctica decente, como no lo es presentar una cantidad de datos abrumadora para rebatir.
> 
> ...




Bueno, la ciencia tiene su método materialista y está bien que no quiera salir de él, debe ser coherente con si misma. Eso no tiene porque implicar que sea el único método válido para alcanzar conocimiento y encontrar la verdad de las cosas. Puede que sus propias restricciones la limiten pero también son innegables su éxitos y el poder del método materialista. Es necesaria la visión materialista para contraponerla a los excesos en que fácilmente se puede caer con otras aproximaciones. Ese toma y daca es beneficioso para todos, creo yo. En ese sentido, no me resulta decepcionante la ciencia, tiene su papel y es necesario que sea coherente con él hasta las últimas consecuencias. En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en que no querer ver otras realidades que las meramente materialistas engendra a bufones com Dawkins.

En cuanto a Castaño, y aprovechando para volver al tema el hilo, que es cómo se construyeron las pirámides, lo cierto es que tampoco podemos afirmar sin temor alguno a equivocarnos que los que construyeron las pirámides conocieran el número áureo, no tenemos suficientes datos como para afirmarlo categóricamente aunque la intuición y muchos datos nos lleven a pensarlo. Al final la evidencia material debería coincidir con lo que la intuición sugiere y los datos que aporta Castaño lo contradicen al tiempo que son coherentes con los textos hbistóricos así que tampoco creo que se puedan rechazar a la ligera.

Como crítica a eso podríamos decir que no deja de ser bastante contradictorio que una cultura tan profundamente religiosa como la egipcia basara la construcción de su obra más importante en medidas solamente de índole práctica y materialista, y no hubieran tenido para nada en cuenta buscar cierta huella divina en ellas. Más cuando darse cuenta de que constantes como pi o fi no son tan difíciles de encontrar a poco que uno se ponga a jugar con escuadras y compases y tenga tiempo para ello.

En cualquier caso, haya paz. Creo que todos tenemos como objetivo acercarnos a la verdad y aunque no creo que vayamos a encontrarla en este hilo el debate sosegado nos beneficia a todos.


----------



## elena francis (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Bueno, la ciencia tiene su método materialista y está bien que no quiera salir de él, debe ser coherente con si misma. Eso no tiene porque implicar que sea el único método válido para alcanzar conocimiento y encontrar la verdad de las cosas. Puede que sus propias restricciones la limiten pero también son innegables su éxitos y el poder del método materialista. Es necesaria la visión materialista para contraponerla a los excesos en que fácilmente se puede caer con otras aproximaciones. Ese toma y daca es beneficioso para todos, creo yo. En ese sentido, no me resulta decepcionante la ciencia, tiene su papel y es necesario que sea coherente con él hasta las últimas consecuencias. En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en que no querer ver otras realidades que las meramente materialistas engendra a bufones com Dawkins.
> 
> En cuanto a Castaño, y aprovechando para volver al tema el hilo, que es cómo se construyeron las pirámides, lo cierto es que tampoco podemos afirmar sin temor alguno a equivocarnos que los que construyeron las pirámides conocieran el número áureo, no tenemos suficientes datos como para afirmarlo categóricamente aunque la intuición y muchos datos nos lleven a pensarlo. Al final la evidencia material debería coincidir con lo que la intuición sugiere y los datos que aporta Castaño lo contradicen al tiempo que son coherentes con los textos hbistóricos así que tampoco creo que se puedan rechazar a la ligera.
> 
> ...



Que un niño de dos años o un analfabeto que no sepan leer ni escribir y dibujen un redondel con un palo en el suelo, no implica necesariamente que conozcan el número pi. La relación entre el radio y la circunferencia estará ahí aunque no se conozca. Lo mismo pasa con la serie de Fibonacci. Está presente en la propia naturaleza y que no se la conozca no quiere decir que no exista. Pero no podemos pretender que un caracol sepa las razones matemáticas de la espiral de su caparazón.

Esto no quiere decir que yo piense que los egipcios fueran ignorantes. Eran buenos geómetras, y recuerdo haber estudiado que sus conocimientos en geometría venían dados por la necesidad de parcelar las tierras para su cultivo cuando se retiraban las aguas del río Nilo.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ... las pirámides no las hicieron los dioses o los antiguos astronautas o los aliens ancestrales....



Pero que pesadito, solo tu hablas de dioses, aliens y astronautas antiguos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que un niño de dos años o un analfabeto que no sepan leer ni escribir y dibujen un redondel con un palo en el suelo, no implica necesariamente que conozcan el número pi. La relación entre el radio y la circunferencia estará ahí aunque no se conozca. Lo mismo pasa con la serie de Fibonacci. Está presente en la propia naturaleza y que no se la conozca no quiere decir que no exista. Pero no podemos pretender que un caracol sepa las razones matemáticas de la espiral de su caparazón.




Hombre, los niños de dos años o los caracoles no construyen pirámides gigantescas que duran 5000 años. A mi me cuesta pensar que los egipcios no se dieran cuenta de esas proporciones porque, más que nada, son bastante obvias. Claro que eso no implica que las usaran en las pirámides, eso lo admito, pero que les picara por lo menos la curiosidad es evidente para mi. Otra cosa es que no supieran calcular Pi o Fi hasta el vigésimo decimal, pero algo de matemática sí sabían.

Precisamente me pillas leyendo el libro que ha citado Castaño y hay un apédice dedicado a las matemáticas que sabemos que sabían los egicios y no son moco de pavo. Dominaban las operaciones aritméticas básicas, fracciones, sabían hallar áreas y el volúmen de una pirámide con base cuadrada. También parece que sabían calcular raíces cuadradas básicas. Más que suficiente para darse cuenta de esas proporciones y entenderlas.

Quiero decir que, para construir una pirámide como las de Egipto, no basta con ponerse a apilar pedruscos a lo loco y ver como va quedando la cosa. Hay ciertos conocimientos mínimos imprescindibles y esos conocimientos no están alejados de entender que es Pi o Fi.


----------



## imutes (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Bueno, la ciencia tiene su método materialista y está bien que no quiera salir de él, debe ser coherente con si misma. Eso no tiene porque implicar que sea el único método válido para alcanzar conocimiento y encontrar la verdad de las cosas. Puede que sus propias restricciones la limiten pero también son innegables su éxitos y el poder del método materialista. Es necesaria la visión materialista para contraponerla a los excesos en que fácilmente se puede caer con otras aproximaciones. Ese toma y daca es beneficioso para todos, creo yo. En ese sentido, no me resulta decepcionante la ciencia, tiene su papel y es necesario que sea coherente con él hasta las últimas consecuencias. En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en que no querer ver otras realidades que las meramente materialistas engendra a bufones com Dawkins.
> 
> En cuanto a Castaño, y aprovechando para volver al tema el hilo, que es cómo se construyeron las pirámides, lo cierto es que tampoco podemos afirmar sin temor alguno a equivocarnos que los que construyeron las pirámides conocieran el número áureo, no tenemos suficientes datos como para afirmarlo categóricamente aunque la intuición y muchos datos nos lleven a pensarlo. Al final la evidencia material debería coincidir con lo que la intuición sugiere y los datos que aporta Castaño lo contradicen al tiempo que son coherentes con los textos hbistóricos así que tampoco creo que se puedan rechazar a la ligera.
> 
> ...



Es que la ciencia debe ser objetiva. Desde el momento en que se reconoce el apego a una causa, sea la que fuere, pierde toda objetividad luego ya no es ciencia. Ese es el problema. Y efectivamente, Dawkins es un bufón.

Castaño elige los documentos que considera apoyan su causa, omite otros y desdeña la evidencia empírica, como la que supone el diseño individual de cada bloque poliédrico irregular y su ajuste en 3D (las caras, aunque irregulares, encajan a la perfección). Cuando no sabe que responder, echa balones fuera. ¡Lamentable!

En cuanto a la supuesta mística egipcia que castaño y sus secuaces le atribuyen a la estructura interna de La Gran Pirámide, no son más que chorradas sin fundamento. Vease por ejemplo lo de los canales que salen de las cámaras como vía de salida del alma del faraón. ¡Por lo visto el faraón tenía 4 almas y 2 de ellas no podían atravesar una simple losa de piedra!

El objetivo de acercarnos a la verdad nos exige ser capaces de descartar hipótesis que no encajan con la evidencia y/o reconocer que simplemente, en este caso, que no tenemos ni idea de cómo se construyó la pirámide

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (18 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pero que pesadito, solo tu hablas de dioses, aliens y astronautas antiguos.



Añádo a la lista ·el "diseño inteligente". Es muy tonto el pobre y se imagina conversaciones que nunca han existido. ¡También está como una cabra! 
Bueno, está feo reirse de los disminuidos, no voy a regocijarme con ello,

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 May 2022)

Aquí se está hablando de Herodoto como si de una fuente directa se tratara, y nada más errado. Cuando Herodoto visita Egipto la pirámide llevaba 2000 años construida, como mínimo y tomando como cierto que la construyera Keops. Al griego todo se lo cuenta un sacerdote que le hace de guía, y es quien le dice que fué este faraón el constructor. Así que la ÚNICA prueba que existe de que fué ese rey el constructor es la palabra de una tercera persona desconocida, de una referencia cuñao de Herodoto, como si se lo hubiera contado alguien en la barra de un bar tomando cañas.
Ojo con Herodoto que no es ninguna "fuente" contemporanea a la construcción de la pirámide.


----------



## imutes (18 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Aquí se está hablando de Herodoto como si de una fuente directa se tratara, y nada más errado. Cuando Herodoto visita Egipto la pirámide llevaba 2000 años construida, como mínimo y tomando como cierto que la construyera Keops. Al griego todo se lo cuenta un sacerdote que le hace de guía, y es quien le dice que fué este faraón el constructor. Así que la ÚNICA prueba que existe de que fué ese rey el constructor es la palabra de una tercera persona desconocida, de una referencia cuñao de Herodoto, como si se lo hubiera contado alguien en la barra de un bar tomando cañas.
> Ojo con Herodoto que no es ninguna "fuente" contemporanea a la construcción de la pirámide.



Además Herodoto afirma que Keops estaba enterrado en una isleta alrededor de la Gran Pirámide. Según dice refiriéndose a la pirámide de Kefrén: "Ni tampoco posee la isleta que riega un canal derivado del Nilo y en donde, según dicen, están enterrados los restos de Keops"

A este tipo de cosas son a las que refiero cuando afirmo que se ocultan unos datos y se ensalzan otros arbitrariamente.

¡Saludos!


----------



## elena francis (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hombre, los niños de dos años o los caracoles no construyen pirámides gigantescas que duran 5000 años. A mi me cuesta pensar que los egipcios no se dieran cuenta de esas proporciones porque, más que nada, son bastante obvias. Claro que eso no implica que las usaran en las pirámides, eso lo admito, pero que les picara por lo menos la curiosidad es evidente para mi. Otra cosa es que no supieran calcular Pi o Fi hasta el vigésimo decimal, pero algo de matemática sí sabían.
> 
> Precisamente me pillas leyendo el libro que ha citado Castaño y hay un apédice dedicado a las matemáticas que sabemos que sabían los egicios y no son moco de pavo. Dominaban las operaciones aritméticas básicas, fracciones, sabían hallar áreas y el volúmen de una pirámide con base cuadrada. También parece que sabían calcular raíces cuadradas básicas. Más que suficiente para darse cuenta de esas proporciones y entenderlas.
> 
> Quiero decir que, para construir una pirámide como las de Egipto, no basta con ponerse a apilar pedruscos a lo loco y ver como va quedando la cosa. Hay ciertos conocimientos mínimos imprescindibles y esos conocimientos no están alejados de entender que es Pi o Fi.



Está claro que hay que tener ciertos conocimientos, nadie lo niega, pero aquí en el hilo los magufos se piensan que los egipcios eran gilipollas y necesitaban ayudas extrañas de seres sobre humanos. Se les presentan pruebas de los conocimientos que tenían y de la tecnología empleada que se documenta en investigaciones y en la arqueología y que permitieron la construcción de las pirámides vienen y te lo niegan.

Pues nada, que hagan un doctorado y publiquen una tesis.


----------



## elena francis (18 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pero que pesadito, solo tu hablas de dioses, aliens y astronautas antiguos.



Que no hombre. Que aquí han venido a contarnos películas de atlantes y de seres míticos. Que se han creído que los antiguos egipcios eran idiotas y tratamos de explicarles que no....y siguen dando la lata con los cuentos de Däniken y de Tsoukalos....


----------



## elena francis (18 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es que la ciencia debe ser objetiva. Desde el momento en que se reconoce el apego a una causa, sea la que fuere, pierde toda objetividad luego ya no es ciencia. Ese es el problema. Y efectivamente, Dawkins es un bufón.
> 
> Castaño elige los documentos que considera apoyan su causa, omite otros y desdeña la evidencia empírica, como la que supone el diseño individual de cada bloque poliédrico irregular y su ajuste en 3D (las caras, aunque irregulares, encajan a la perfección). Cuando no sabe que responder, echa balones fuera. ¡Lamentable!
> 
> ...



P


imutes dijo:


> Añádo a la lista ·el "diseño inteligente". Es muy tonto el pobre y se imagina conversaciones que nunca han existido. ¡También está como una cabra!
> Bueno, está feo reirse de los disminuidos, no voy a regocijarme con ello,
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> ...



Venga, que no ha sido para tanto....ya ha quedado acreditado que vienes a argumentar con la wiki y ni siquiera sabes que con tu pretensión de citar a Lewontin te has pillado los cojones con la tapa del piano. Lo mismo que pretendiendo dar lecciones a Castaño. Puedes tratar de disimular lo que quieras y retorcer tus argumentos hasta el aburrimiento. Has metido la pata y ya. Y eso te pasa por ignorante y por patán.

Corre a mirar en internete y cuéntanos algo haciéndote el sabio. 

Eres un ignorante y encima haces bandera de tu ignorancia.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hombre, los niños de dos años o los caracoles no construyen pirámides gigantescas que duran 5000 años. A mi me cuesta pensar que los egipcios no se dieran cuenta de esas proporciones porque, más que nada, son bastante obvias. Claro que eso no implica que las usaran en las pirámides, eso lo admito, pero que les picara por lo menos la curiosidad es evidente para mi. Otra cosa es que no supieran calcular Pi o Fi hasta el vigésimo decimal, pero algo de matemática sí sabían.
> 
> Precisamente me pillas leyendo el libro que ha citado Castaño y hay un apédice dedicado a las matemáticas que sabemos que sabían los egicios y no son moco de pavo. Dominaban las operaciones aritméticas básicas, fracciones, sabían hallar áreas y el volúmen de una pirámide con base cuadrada. También parece que sabían calcular raíces cuadradas básicas. Más que suficiente para darse cuenta de esas proporciones y entenderlas.
> 
> Quiero decir que, para construir una pirámide como las de Egipto, no basta con ponerse a apilar pedruscos a lo loco y ver como va quedando la cosa. Hay ciertos conocimientos mínimos imprescindibles y esos conocimientos no están alejados de entender que es Pi o Fi.




No hay que olvidar que dentro de su forma de entender el mundo, sus creencias y la forma en la que estaba estructurada su sociedad, hubiese sido propio de una parte de ésta, digamos, jerárquicamente mas "elevada" (sacerdotes, maestros y aprendices de según que escuelas, etc) mantener ciertos tipos de conocimiento en secreto, condicionando pasar ese conocimiento a un numero determinado y finito de personas, y esto ya sabemos a lo que conlleva, posiblemente parte de ese conocimiento no trascendería y se perdió por diversos motivos con el paso de los años.

Es posible que conociesen el numero Pi, como también lo es el hecho de que mantuvieran ese conocimiento en secreto, apto solamente, para unos cuantos elegidos.


----------



## LMLights (19 May 2022)

optimusmaximus dijo:


> La rueda la introdujeron los invasores hicsos en el 1.400 ac. Las pirámides son como mínimo 1.000 años más antiguas. No había ni ruedas ni poleas (según la arqueología) en la época de la construcción de las pirámides. Recomiendo buscar en YouTube la trilogía de las pirámides del doctor Jiménez del Oso y Manuel José Delgado. Impresionante documental





Es evidente que lo que hemos heredado como "Antiguo Egípto" es una pátina o cortina de conocimiento mistérico y que detrás de ello subyace una civilización perdída, y una tecnología "prohibida", todo lo iniciático y religioso del Antiguo Egipto parece destinado a tapar cosas de más calado (a nivel de ciclos de civilizaciones), la Pirámide de Keops es en realidad EL TEMPLO (de ISIS), por excelencia, mi opinión es que puede tener miles de años (más de los que dicen), al parecer al "editar" la historia (S.XVII-S-XVIII con La Ilustración) oficial (desde Scaligerus, Petavius, etc), nos han colado todo el aspecto religioso-mistérico (incluida hasta la parafernalia de masonería y demás sociedades secretas), dejando de lado lo importante (el aspecto tecnológico y la función real de las pirámides).

Algunos dicen (partiendo de Fomenko y la nueva cronología), que por ejemplo tomando el horóscopo de Dendera éstos templos son del S.XII-S.XVI. Yo creo que más bien se han destruido todos los horóscopos y marcadores cronológicos antiguos, y quedan sólo copias recientes de hace unos siglos, lo que no significa que la antigüedad de las pirámides sea sólo de unos siglos como aseveran. En mi opinión pueden ser de más de 15.000-20.000 años.

Lo que si es falso es el paradígma impuesto (y las pinturas o frescos de muchos templos), todo eso es pura falsificación. Lo del cemento en muchas construcciones y monumentos es evidente (incluyendo la Esfínge) -aquí habría que distinguir piedra artificial mucho más antigua, alquímia magna las esculturas de diorita, etc, y una piedra artificial más reciente que formaría parte del "atrezzo" o flasificación de los últimos siglos-

¿Porqué tanto empeño en falsificar o sacar de su contexto histórico real unos templos y tradición?. Pues porque es el enlace "Atlante" con el pasado real de la Humanidad.y quienes nos controlan jamás permitirán bromas con éste tema.









El busto de Nefertiti es falso


El famoso busto de Nefertiti, que se creía databa de hace 3.400 años, parece ser simplemente una...




www.europapress.es





CRONOLOGIA de MANETON - Casi 30.000 años de Historia.





ANTIGUO EGIPTO: SU CRONOLOGÍA "PROHIBIDA"


En 1.991 el geólogo de la Universidad de Boston, Robert Schoch detectó que la Esfinge de Gizeh, en Egipto, había sufrido erosión de agua var...




otroantiguoegipto.blogspot.com





_Según el, una dinastía de dioses reinó en Egipto durante 13.900 años: el primer dios fue Vulcano, el dios descubridor del fuego, después el Sol, Sosis, Saturno, Isis y Osiris, Tifón hermano de Osiris, y Horus hijo de Isis y Osiris. A estos, siguieron dinastías de Semidioses héroes que reinaron durante 11.025 años. Lo que hace un total de 24.925 años. A partir de ese tiempo, aproximadamente sobre el 3.000 a. C. reinaría el primer faraón humano._





EL "TEMPLO" de ISIS







Una hipótesis sobre aspectos energéticos, ethéricos, alquímicos, etc.









Willem Witteveen – The Great Pyramid of Giza as a monument of creation


Dear Readers, Willem Witteveen is a Dutch retired ship’s pilot in the port of Rotterdam, and a researcher and author. He studied navigational sciences on the Nautical College of Amsterdam an…




eduardopiperet-wordpress-com.translate.goog





*Willem Witteveen – La Gran Pirámide de Giza como monumento de la creación*

_Willem Witteveen es un piloto de barco holandés jubilado en el puerto de Rotterdam, además de investigador y autor. Estudió ciencias de la navegación en el Colegio Náutico de Ámsterdam y está calificado para actuar como maestro en todos los barcos del mundo. Debido a su profesión, visitó muchos países y tuvo la oportunidad de visitar varios sitios antiguos en todo el mundo. Al estar muy interesado en el Antiguo Egipto desde hace mucho tiempo, desconfiaba mucho de las historias que contaban los guías locales y los egiptólogos. No tenían sentido para él. Siempre estuvo convencido de que existía una conexión entre la Tierra y el Sistema Solar cercano a través de la Gran Pirámide de Giza, codificada a través de los cuatro elementos: Tierra, Agua, Aire y Fuego. Pasó los últimos quince años investigando la verdadera función de la Gran Pirámide de Giza. ha escrito el libro El Secreto de la Frecuencia Dorada de Giza . Como él dice: Es hora de cambiar la historia._
_ Willem Witteveen es uno de esos investigadores que nos sorprende de forma positiva. Da a pensar que a veces los grandes descubrimientos los hacen personas que no se dedican a la disciplina específica que se está desarrollando en un principio. En otras palabras, su trabajo no era el de arqueólogo. Pero a veces la vida misma nos sorprende de una manera muy sutil, y la mayoría de las veces las conclusiones y teorías que extraen son incluso más lógicas que las académicas oficiales, como sucede en este caso._

*El éter como portador de toda la información del Universo es una idea que nos contaron los grandes alquimistas de la Edad Media en sus libros encriptados, y que también la habían tomado de la antigua Tabla Esmeralda de Hermes Trimegistus (supuestamente escrita por el dios egipcio Tot). Además, los descubrimientos de Nikola Tesla sobre la energía escalar y las ondas longitudinales escalares, y los biones y el orgón de Wilhelm Reich como la energía invisible que crea y da vida a la realidad, nos hacen pensar que los Antiguos no se equivocaron en absoluto, ya que se puede hacer una analogía perfecta y simétrica a lo que estos científicos casi olvidados -durante más de 40 años- descubrieron en la primera mitad del siglo XX. Para citarlo simple, como Fulcanelli lo tradujo una vez de The Emerald Tablet, y haciendo una relación directa con Aether:*
*Esta es la verdad, toda la verdad y nada más que la verdad 
Como es abajo, es arriba; y como es arriba es abajo 
Con solo este conocimiento puedes hacer milagros 
Y dado que todas las cosas existen y emanan del UNO Quien es la Causa última 
, todas las cosas nacen según su tipo de este UNO*



_Los cuatro elementos Tierra, Agua, Aire y Fuego están decodificados en la Gran Pirámide de Giza. Cada uno de los elementos representa una parte de nuestra creación en la que lo divino está representado por el quinto elemento general Éter. Aether como portador de toda la información; tanto en la Tierra como más allá de los límites de la Tierra. En el llamado 'círculo de la creación' (imagen 1) tienen lugar todos los procesos y la Gran Pirámide de Giza juega un papel principal en esto. Este monumento se aplica como la biblioteca más completa de nuestro conocimiento y por lo tanto es la herencia más importante que nos ha sido dada como humanidad. El conocimiento del pasado como guía para el presente y el futuro. Considérate un peregrino y déjate guiar por el buitre. El buitre como animal totémico representa la muerte y la resurrección, pero más importante aún, el surgimiento de una nueva visión, basado en la lógica y la intuición. Que tengas un viaje agradable._


----------



## LMLights (19 May 2022)

_ 
el elemento tierra


Los antiguos egipcios llamaban a su tierra 'Kemet', llamada así por el fango negro y fértil que quedaba en las orillas del Nilo después de las inundaciones anuales que hacían posible cultivar y vivir de la tierra. La parte más antigua de Kemet data del período anterior a la llegada de los antiguos egipcios y también se llamaba 'Bu-Wizzer' en las tradiciones indígenas, que significa tierra de Osiris. Esta tierra de Osiris se formó principalmente a través de un cinturón o colección de complejos piramidales y templos en una distancia de unos ochenta kilómetros a lo largo de las orillas occidentales del Nilo. Este cinturón se extiende desde Meidum en el sur río abajo a través de la meseta de Giza hasta Abu Roash, varios kilómetros al norte de Giza. Estos conjuntos, que datan del mismo período, tienen una conexión especial entre sí en cuanto a la ubicación; construcción, función y la misma alta tecnología aplicada. Por lo que sabemos, la mayoría de los complejos piramidales están conectados físicamente a través de una red subterránea de túneles. La evidencia de estos túneles es abundante, pero las autoridades egipcias nos la ocultan. Las entradas existentes a estos sistemas de túneles están cubiertas en su mayoría por escudos de hormigón, como se puede ver claramente en Saqqara, a unos pocos kilómetros al sur de Giza. No es una tumba para el faraón Khufu, sino algún tipo de tecnología de proceso avanzada desde una edad temprana en la civilización humana. Un período en la historia que comenzó al final de la última edad de hielo principal aproximadamente 10.500 años antes de Cristo o 7.350 años antes del comienzo del período dinástico temprano. La tierra detrás de las ilusiones, habitada por una civilización sofisticada con un mensaje importante para las generaciones presentes. Una herencia, que era anterior, se la dejó a los antiguos egipcios y ahora está destinada a nosotros.


La Gran Pirámide de Giza es parte del complejo piramidal de Giza situado en el borde del Cairo moderno. La meseta de Giza conocida por nosotros desde la Esfinge y las tres grandes pirámides: la pirámide de Khufu, Kha-F-Ra (sucesora de Khufu) y Men-Kau-Ra (sucesora de Kha-F-Ra e hijo de Khufu). Todos los faraones de la cuarta dinastía, un período de tiempo desde 2613 hasta 2498 aC Esta dinastía marca el comienzo del 'Viejo Imperio'.


 
Imagen 2. El gran macizo

La meseta de Giza es una meseta de roca masiva situada más alta y, por lo tanto, está inextricablemente conectada con las estructuras en ella (imagen 2). Por ello el contacto con la Tierra es óptimo y más adelante se demostrará que esto es muy importante teniendo en cuenta la función final de todo el complejo. Por tanto podemos afirmar que las estructuras de la meseta forman parte del 'gran macizo' que es la Tierra. No entorpecido ni perturbado por capas intermedias de tierra o diferentes capas de piedra, sino una pura continuación de la Tierra en piedra. Cada vibración en la Tierra y la meseta rocosa de Giza se transmite sin cesar a la Gran Pirámide. Funcionando como uno y eso es exactamente lo que debe hacer.


En total hay once pirámides en la meseta: tres grandes y ocho pirámides satélite más pequeñas, la Esfinge y algunos templos. Toda la meseta de Giza mide unos 250.000 m².

La Gran Pirámide ocupa un lugar especial en este debido a su especial interior y exterior que es diferente de las otras pirámides. Para nuestra sociedad moderna, la Gran Pirámide representa 'la Sala de los registros', un lugar buscado durante mucho tiempo y donde se supone que está oculto todo el conocimiento de las civilizaciones antiguas. Este conocimiento, sin embargo, no está oculto sino que se reúne en el diseño especial del Gran Pirámide en sí, un centro de conocimiento en lugar de un complejo de tumbas. Muchos investigadores han buscado durante años el conocimiento oculto sin siquiera considerar que la Gran Pirámide en sí misma es el tesoro más grande de todos los tiempos. No hay oro ni objetos valiosos sino una enorme biblioteca de conocimiento y tecnología, destinada a las generaciones actuales. Tecnología sin utilizar la actual tecnología de explosión destructiva que causa daño a nuestro planeta, sino una tecnología que utiliza propiedades especiales de nuestra Tierra. Puede llamarlo ciencia de frontera o pseudociencia, pero, por favor, salga de la 'caja' limitada y asfixiante en la que todo parece estar científicamente probado. El conocimiento, sin embargo, no es sinónimo de verdad. Embárcate en una misión y deja que las piedras hablen por sí mismas. Comunícate únicamente mediante el lenguaje más antiguo e importante que existe, el lenguaje universal de los números y la lógica. Números establecidos en el plano de la creación. Ya decía el matemático griego Pitágoras (572-500 a. C.): Comunícate únicamente mediante el lenguaje más antiguo e importante que existe, el lenguaje universal de los números y la lógica. Números establecidos en el plano de la creación. Ya decía el matemático griego Pitágoras (572-500 a. C.): Comunícate únicamente mediante el lenguaje más antiguo e importante que existe, el lenguaje universal de los números y la lógica. Números establecidos en el plano de la creación. Ya decía el matemático griego Pitágoras (572-500 a. C.):«Todo es número» .


La Esfinge como un león con cabeza hacia el este nos muestra en qué ancho de banda de tiempo debemos buscar. Este ancho de banda coincide con la era astrológica del león, que comenzó hace unos 12.000 años y cubre un período de 2160 años. Actualmente nos encontramos en la transición de la era de Piscis a la era de Acuario ('Era de Acuario'). La posición exacta de las tres pirámides en relación con los tres planetas interiores nos da el año 10.472 aC como año de referencia de todo el complejo de Giza. Un complejo con un período de construcción de al menos 300 años en lugar del período de veinte años que nos dan los egiptólogos.


La Gran Pirámide de Giza contiene varias unidades matemáticas y astronómicas diferentes que han sido descubiertas por las civilizaciones modernas mucho más tarde. Por ejemplo: la circunferencia de la base en pulgadas es igual a las distancias de las puntas de las tres pirámides y corresponde a nuestro año solar de 365.242 días. Solo tuvimos que mover el punto para verlo. La suma de las diagonales básicas de la base, medidas en pulgadas, es igual a la precesión ('fluctuación') del eje de la Tierra en un período de 25.920 años. Esto se conoce como el Gran Año Galáctico. La latitud exacta de la Gran Pirámide que se muestra en notación decimal es una medida de la velocidad exacta de la luz en metros por segundo. La latitud de 29,9792458° norte equivale a la velocidad de la luz de 299.792.458 metros por segundo. Metros y segundos no se conocían en ese momento según nuestra ciencia moderna. Las constantes matemáticas más importantes pi (π) y phi Φ (Sección Dorada) se decodifican en las medidas del monumento. Tanto externa como internamente a través de las dimensiones exteriores visibles y las dimensiones de los pasajes y cámaras. Hay muchos ejemplos que en absoluto ya no pueden ser designados como coincidencia. Al igual que muchos círculos de piedra antiguos, que a menudo se basan en ciclos lunares, la Gran Pirámide nos indica mediante la "cuadratura del círculo" en matemáticas la importancia de nuestra Luna como guardiana de la creación y, por lo tanto, responsable de la vida en la Tierra. El Sol, la Tierra y la Luna como trinidad unidos por los mismos números y frecuencias. Las constantes matemáticas más importantes pi (π) y phi Φ (Sección Dorada) se decodifican en las medidas del monumento. Tanto externa como internamente a través de las dimensiones exteriores visibles y las dimensiones de los pasajes y cámaras. Hay muchos ejemplos que en absoluto ya no pueden ser designados como coincidencia. Al igual que muchos círculos de piedra antiguos, que a menudo se basan en ciclos lunares, la Gran Pirámide nos indica mediante la "cuadratura del círculo" en matemáticas la importancia de nuestra Luna como guardiana de la creación y, por lo tanto, responsable de la vida en la Tierra. El Sol, la Tierra y la Luna como trinidad unidos por los mismos números y frecuencias. Las constantes matemáticas más importantes pi (π) y phi Φ (Sección Dorada) se decodifican en las medidas del monumento. Tanto externa como internamente a través de las dimensiones exteriores visibles y las dimensiones de los pasajes y cámaras. Hay muchos ejemplos que en absoluto ya no pueden ser designados como coincidencia. Al igual que muchos círculos de piedra antiguos, que a menudo se basan en ciclos lunares, la Gran Pirámide nos indica mediante la "cuadratura del círculo" en matemáticas la importancia de nuestra Luna como guardiana de la creación y, por lo tanto, responsable de la vida en la Tierra. El Sol, la Tierra y la Luna como trinidad unidos por los mismos números y frecuencias. Hay muchos ejemplos que en absoluto ya no pueden ser designados como coincidencia. Al igual que muchos círculos de piedra antiguos, que a menudo se basan en ciclos lunares, la Gran Pirámide nos indica mediante la "cuadratura del círculo" en matemáticas la importancia de nuestra Luna como guardiana de la creación y, por lo tanto, responsable de la vida en la Tierra. El Sol, la Tierra y la Luna como trinidad unidos por los mismos números y frecuencias. Hay muchos ejemplos que en absoluto ya no pueden ser designados como coincidencia. Al igual que muchos círculos de piedra antiguos, que a menudo se basan en ciclos lunares, la Gran Pirámide nos indica mediante la "cuadratura del círculo" en matemáticas la importancia de nuestra Luna como guardiana de la creación y, por lo tanto, responsable de la vida en la Tierra. El Sol, la Tierra y la Luna como trinidad unidos por los mismos números y frecuencias.«Todo es música en la armonía de las esferas» (Pitágoras).

*El elemento Agua*

La Esfinge no es una criatura mítica de la mitología egipcia y no es 'mitad hombre/mitad león', sino un león guardián mentiroso que fue adorado. En el momento de las inundaciones dadoras de vida del Nilo, el Sol y la constelación de Leo aparecieron sobre el horizonte en el este, y por lo tanto, la Esfinge fue llamada el 'Guardián del Sol'. En el hemisferio norte, la constelación de Leo se puede ver en la primavera, la estación en la que comienza la temporada de lluvias en el este de África. Este clima monzónico tropical en África central y oriental con sus fuertes lluvias es el proveedor de agua más importante del Nilo y esto provocó inundaciones en Egipto.


El León de Giza a orillas del Nilo da la bienvenida a la llegada de Hapi, el dios egipcio de las inundaciones. La llegada del agua es un hecho y, por lo tanto, se pone en marcha el proceso posterior.


 
Imagen 4. Foso de la Esfinge lleno de agua del Nilo

A través del Nilo inundado a la altura de Giza, se admitía agua 'pura' en el Templo de la Esfinge y en el llamado Foso de la Esfinge en el que se coloca a la Esfinge como guardiana de la meseta (imagen 4). Además de limpia, el agua tenía que ser pura. El agua pura con una frecuencia vibratoria pura se cocina más rápidamente. El agua tenía una forma completamente natural, sin interferencias del exterior, para llegar al Templo de la Esfinge donde, a través de los llamados movimientos orgánicos en el templo mismo, se purificaba aún más antes de ser admitida en el Foso de la Esfinge a través de un ingenioso sistema de esclusas. Moléculas de agua intactas con la energía pura adecuada como materia prima para la 'Casa de la Energía' más natural y especial jamás construida.
_

.


 
_Imagen 5. Fuente de las Garzas


A través de pozos a los lados del cuerpo de la Esfinge, el agua fue admitida en los embalses y túneles subterráneos, que se encuentran debajo de la meseta de Giza. Directamente debajo de la Esfinge hay un depósito de agua que forma una parte importante del llamado principio de Garza. Esto significa que el agua se puede poner bajo presión de manera natural y, por lo tanto, se puede impulsar hacia arriba en la dirección de la Gran Pirámide. También se conoce como 'fuente de las garzas' y se utiliza para bombear agua a un nivel superior de forma natural (imagen 5).



Debido a que los diversos complejos de pirámides a lo largo del Nilo estaban conectados por un sistema de túneles subterráneos, era bastante fácil llevar el agua a las pirámides inferiores, como la Gran Pirámide de Giza. La meseta de Giza en sí nunca se inundó debido a la gran altitud, pero se sabe que el agua del río Nilo, durante las inundaciones, llegó a las patas delanteras de la Esfinge (Herodoto 435 aC) a través de la ubicación apropiada del Templo de la Esfinge. El agua de vida del Nilo, igual al poder del Sol, manifestándose a través del dios Sol 'Ra' o 'Re' y destinada al complejo de Giza. El agua pura se utilizó como materia prima para la Gran Pirámide. A través de la cámara subterránea, el agua entraba en la Gran Pirámide y, a través de la presión, el exceso de agua se conducía de regreso a través del pasaje descendente hacia el exterior de la pirámide.


 
Imagen 6. La piedra prismática como sello de agua

El fuerte vacío sobre la superficie del agua aseguraba que el agua hirviera sin la adición de calor y, de esta manera, la pirámide completamente cerrada se llenaba aún más con el vapor de agua resultante. Los diversos pozos y pozos verticales en la plataforma apoyan esta teoría y los puntos de unión de la piedra del prisma en el pasaje descendente aún son visibles. El agua que está permitida en la Gran Pirámide es agua pura. La formación de vapor de agua se produce de forma natural sin el uso de calor. La próxima etapa en el proceso es el compromiso del elemento Agua con el elemento Aire a través del sonido. La influencia de la resonancia acústica y la vibración en las moléculas de agua es muy especial y esta propiedad juega un papel importante en la tecnología de proceso de la Gran Pirámide. Tecnología de implosión en lugar de tecnología de explosión.

_


----------



## LMLights (19 May 2022)

_ *El elemento Aire*

El sonido se define como una vibración del elemento Aire o un pequeño cambio en la presión del aire, que se propaga a través del aire. El número de vibraciones o cambios en la presión del aire, por unidad de tiempo, se expresa en hercios (Hz) y es audible para el oído humano de 20 a 20 000 hercios. Esto significa que podemos escuchar sonidos entre 20 y 20.000 hercios. El sonido por debajo de 20 hercios se llama infrasonido o sonido de baja frecuencia y no se escucha. Este ruido, sin embargo, se puede sentir. La acústica es la ciencia que se ocupa del estudio del sonido y también muestra la influencia que tiene un espacio determinado en el sonido y la reverberación del sonido.


Los investigadores y visitantes de la Gran Galería y la Cámara del Rey en la Gran Pirámide experimentaron una acústica muy especial y esto se debe principalmente a la reverberación que se produce debido a la resonancia de las ondas sonoras. Y eso no es coincidencia. Eso es deliberadamente.


La resonancia de las ondas de sonido en, por ejemplo, la Cámara del Rey depende en gran medida del tamaño de esta cámara y estas dimensiones se eligen deliberadamente. Como todo se elige conscientemente en la construcción de la pirámide interna y externa.


El profesor alemán de física, Winfried Otto Schumann (1888-1974), descubrió en 1952 que en la atmósfera hay ondas electromagnéticas resonantes para medir con un valor de frecuencia de alrededor de 8 hercios. Esto se llama la frecuencia de resonancia de Schumann y es un fenómeno natural que ocurre cuando, por ejemplo, la electricidad se descarga en la atmósfera. Esto crea un efecto de resonancia de baja frecuencia, que pulsa con una frecuencia dominante medida de 7,83 hercios entre la superficie de la Tierra y la ionosfera a una altitud de unos 80 km. A esto se le llama la frecuencia de resonancia de la Tierra cuya onda estacionaria predominante es de 7,83 hercios. Esto también se llama el latido del corazón de la Madre Tierra o la voz de la Tierra. El valor de la frecuencia de Schumann depende de la posición en la Tierra (la Tierra es una esfera aplanada) y por lo tanto se puede calcular que la frecuencia de Schumann para la posición de Giza es de 8,1 hercios. Esto es importante porque la Cámara del Rey se construyó para una frecuencia de resonancia de 16,2 hercios (2 x 8,1 hercios). Dentro y alrededor de una pirámide, en general, la frecuencia es de alrededor de 8 Hertz, medible con equipos muy sensibles.


El físico serbio-estadounidense Nikola Tesla descubrió en 1900 que la frecuencia de resonancia de la Tierra ronda los 8 hercios pero su invento no fue tomado muy en serio en su época.


Usó la frecuencia de resonancia de la atmósfera de la Tierra porque en esta frecuencia funciona como un muy buen conductor para las señales de radio. De este período también datan los experimentos con la 'Torre Wardenclyffe', que lamentablemente nunca se completó. Una pirámide es comparable a la Torre Wardenclyffe. Ambos se utilizan como antena para la frecuencia de Schumann.


La Gran Pirámide resonó debido a su estructura, dimensiones y ubicación en el momento de la construcción en una frecuencia Schumann de 8,1 hercios. La nota clave de la Madre Tierra.


Esta frecuencia fue 'capturada' por la Gran Pirámide, y eso solo es posible eligiendo la ubicación correcta en la meseta. La correcta conexión de Tierra, Agua y Aire. La Madre Tierra actúa como un diapasón del universo y la Gran Pirámide fue sintonizada a esa frecuencia.


Para 'capturar' y estabilizar la frecuencia de la Tierra, la gran galería de la Gran Pirámide fue equipada con discos de cuarzo puro, permanentemente montados por medio de una construcción especial.


Cuando el cristal de cuarzo en la gran galería se puso en vibración y se mantuvo, por medio de la frecuencia fundamental de la Tierra, hubo una onda de sonido con una frecuencia muy constante y estable. Causado exclusivamente por el cristal de cuarzo y casi no afectado por factores ambientales. Esta onda de sonido, conocida en física como onda viajera, se amplificó en la antecámara y pasó a la Cámara del Rey para formar una onda estacionaria, encajando exactamente en este espacio y provocada por la resonancia en la Cámara del Rey.


La onda sonora amplificada que llega a la Cámara del Rey está compuesta por la frecuencia fundamental o tónica de 8,1 hercios como primer armónico. El primer sobretono o segundo armónico, que es un múltiplo entero de la frecuencia fundamental, es entonces de 16,2 hercios.


 
Imagen 7. La Cámara del Rey

Y es esta frecuencia de 16,2 hercios la que, por las dimensiones de la Cámara del Rey, 'encaja' exactamente y asegura que se produzca la resonancia y se forme una onda estacionaria. Los otros armónicos de 8,1 hercios no caben en esta cámara y se desvanecerán. Una onda estacionaria solo puede ocurrir si hay resonancia y la resonancia solo puede ocurrir si la longitud de onda del sonido se ajusta al espacio confinado como en este caso la Cámara del Rey. La frecuencia de 16,2 hercios dada por la fórmula f = v/λ donde v es la velocidad del sonido y la longitud de onda total λ igual a 2 veces la longitud de la Cámara del Rey confinada (imagen 7). En la imagen 7, la longitud de onda total AC equivale exactamente a 21 metros.


 
Imagen 8. Granito de Asuán encajado con cuarzo

Debido a que la frecuencia de resonancia del cristal de cuarzo en el granito de Asuán usado es muy constante, podría sintonizar toda la gran galería y la Cámara del Rey. La gran galería y la Cámara del Rey consisten enteramente en granito de Asuán que contiene mucho cuarzo (imagen 8). El cuarzo es el 'portador' de la frecuencia. Como el receptor de cristal de las primeras radios.


La frecuencia resonante es la frecuencia a la que el cristal de cuarzo debe vibrar o resonar y, por lo tanto, toda la Cámara del Rey está configurada para resonar. La Cámara del Rey con las llamadas cámaras de alivio arriba está especialmente diseñada y se llama torre de resonancia con una altura total de 21 metros (la longitud de onda total). El sarcófago colocado en la Cámara del Rey es como un diapasón que se usaba para verificar si toda la construcción resonaba en la frecuencia correcta. Los elementos Tierra, Agua y Aire están así vinculados.

*El elemento Fuego*

El Dr. Andrija K. Puharich, nacido en 1918 en Chicago, fue médico, inventor y parapsicólogo y tiene muchas patentes de inventos en el campo de la medicina a su nombre. Andrija Puharich tenía una gran admiración por el científico serbio Dr. Nikola Tesla (1856-1943) por su investigación sobre ondas electromagnéticas de baja frecuencia (ELF) a principios del siglo XX.


Un invento importante de Puharich, en 1983, fue la división de las moléculas de agua en hidrógeno y oxígeno por medio de una poderosa resonancia, lo que resultó en un combustible ecológico hecho de agua. Una resonancia crítica en las moléculas de agua, inducida por fuertes impulsos de corriente alterna, que solo se fortaleció, como soldados marchando sobre un puente.


 
Imagen 9. Agua (azul), vapor de agua (amarillo) e hidrógeno y oxígeno (rojo)

La «ruptura» del agua a través de una poderosa resonancia no es aceptada hasta el día de hoy por la ciencia actual como un método para la producción de hidrógeno, pero esto es exactamente lo que tuvo lugar en la cámara de resonancia de la Gran Pirámide. Aquí se aplica de la forma más limpia posible para producir un combustible muy valioso a partir del agua pura sin tratar. Las moléculas de agua se 'rompen' y las cámaras y pasajes ubicados sobre la gruta (sello de agua o válvula) en el pozo de la Gran Pirámide se llenan con la mezcla de gas hidrógeno y oxígeno (imagen 9).


En la cámara de resonancia (Cámara del Rey) de la Gran Pirámide, que está completamente llena de vapor de agua, el agua se descompondrá por resonancia en lugar de electricidad, pero encuentra la misma reacción que para la electrólisis del agua: 2H2O → 2H2 + O2 (hidrógeno y oxígeno del agua).


 
Imagen 10. Los electrodos en los fustes de la Cámara de Queens

En una pila de combustible tiene lugar una reacción inversa y por eso la llamamos electrólisis inversa. En este caso, el hidrógeno y el oxígeno son guiados hacia un cátodo y un ánodo que están separados entre sí por una membrana, y allí comienza a fluir una corriente eléctrica desde el ánodo hacia el cátodo. La energía química se convierte en energía eléctrica usando calor y se libera agua. El agua es por lo tanto el desecho o residuo. Esta reacción tiene lugar en los dos pozos de la cámara de reacción o Cámara de la Reina. Los dos electrodos (cátodo y ánodo) todavía están presentes en los ejes (imagen 10).


Una aplicación importante de la pila de combustible es la pila de oxihidrógeno en la que el oxígeno y el hidrógeno reaccionan entre sí directamente sin membrana. Esta aplicación sin membrana tiene lugar en los pozos de reacción de la cámara de reacción (Queen's Chamber) y los dos pozos actúan como celdas de oxihidrógeno.


El flujo de gas de hidrógeno y oxígeno se conduce a lo largo de ambos electrodos con el líquido conductor de conexión (electrolito) vapor de agua, que contiene cloruro de sodio disuelto o sal de mesa NaCl.


Un electrolito es el medio conductor que forma la conexión entre los dos electrodos (ánodo y cátodo), y en este caso es cloruro de sodio NaCl disuelto en agua (vapor), que es un electrolito muy fuerte. La sal (NaCl) es muy soluble y la porción que se ha disuelto en agua se divide completamente en iones para que la solución pueda ser eléctricamente conductora.


Las soluciones de electrolitos se pueden formar como una sal (por ejemplo, NaCl) y se colocan en un solvente como el agua. Los primeros investigadores encontraron una capa de sal de 1,27 pulgadas de espesor en las paredes de la Cámara de la Reina. En ningún otro lugar de la Gran Pirámide se encontró sal y no podían sospechar para qué se usaba la sal.


Los constructores de la Gran Pirámide nos muestran cómo se puede producir hidrógeno sin el uso de electricidad y de esta manera nos dan la oportunidad de dejar ir la tecnología de explosión destructiva actual. Energía limpia de la frecuencia resonante de nuestra propia Tierra. Tal como lo descubrieron e implementaron Nikola Tesla y Andrija Puharich. Un legado que es más preciado que todo el oro de la Tierra, pero que tendrá que pagar un alto precio. Desafortunadamente, varios investigadores han experimentado esto de primera mano. Tanto para los investigadores como para las economías, actualmente hay demasiado en juego.


«La resonancia divide las moléculas de agua y produce energía a partir del agua: la tecnología más avanzada a través de energía limpia, pura y sutil».


¿Qué revela la presencia de hidrógeno en la cámara de resonancia o de King?


Una instalación de radar moderna transmite radiación electromagnética y recibe la radiación reflejada por los objetos a través de una antena. Esta radiación electromagnética es guiada desde la instalación de radar hacia y desde la antena a través de una llamada guía de ondas. Una guía de ondas de este tipo es adecuada para el tránsito rápido de radiación electromagnética de una longitud de onda específica. Con una instalación de radar a bordo de los barcos la radiación electromagnética tiene una longitud de onda de 3 y 10 centímetros y eso hace que la guía de ondas se ajuste por medio de sus dimensiones. Para una radiación de 3 centímetros, la relación de aspecto rectangular de la guía de ondas es de 3 por 1,5 centímetros y la guía de ondas para una radiación de 10 centímetros es de 10 por 5 centímetros.


La primera guía de ondas fue desarrollada teóricamente en 1893 por el físico británico JJThomson (1856-1940) y en 1894 se realizaron los primeros experimentos.


 
Imagen 11. Guía de ondas y eje norte Cámara del Rey

Una guía de ondas de este tipo tiene una sección transversal rectangular (imagen 11) y la radiación que la atraviesa está, por así decirlo, "bloqueada" debido al tamaño de la guía de ondas en relación con la longitud de onda de la radiación electromagnética respectiva. De hecho, una guía de ondas no es más que un tubo metálico hueco de sección transversal rectangular, destinado al guiado óptimo de las ondas de radio. La guía de ondas natural más grande, que conocemos, es el espacio entre la Tierra y la ionosfera, con una longitud igual a la circunferencia de la Tierra, para guiar la frecuencia de Schumann de 7,83 hercios. Una guía de ondas en forma de caparazón alrededor de la Tierra.


Tal guía de ondas también se puede encontrar en la cámara de resonancia de la Gran Pirámide. Se trata del pozo norte que ha sido sellado interiormente con una fina losa de granito para evitar que el gas se escape al exterior en circunstancias normales (imagen 11).


¡Las dimensiones del eje norte corresponden a la guía de ondas para el paso de la radiación que tiene una longitud de onda de 21 centímetros, o la longitud de onda del gas hidrógeno! Las dimensiones del eje son exactamente 21 por 10,5 centímetros u 8 por 4 pulgadas.


Cuando la presión del hidrógeno en la cámara de resonancia era demasiado alta, en caso de emergencia se podía abrir este pozo de sobrepresión desde el exterior de la pirámide por medio de una bola de granito que encajaba exactamente en este pozo. Esta bola de granito se liberó en la abertura exterior del eje norte y, por lo tanto, la losa de granito delgada en la cámara de resonancia se romperá por la velocidad y la fuerza del impacto de la bola y permitirá reducir el exceso de presión peligrosa ventilando el gas a través este eje Esta bola de granito fue uno de los pocos objetos encontrados en la Gran Pirámide y cuya función nunca ha quedado clara.


El eje sur de la cámara de resonancia siempre ha estado abierto y tiene una forma diferente. Este eje era el responsable de un zumbido bajo que hacía la pirámide y que menciona Heródoto (la «pirámide cantora»). La construcción de este eje parece un tubo de órgano y la presión en la cámara de resonancia (hidrógeno + oxígeno) proporcionó el flujo de gas necesario en este eje para la creación del sonido. La longitud del eje determina la frecuencia del sonido transmitido. Cuanto más largo sea el eje, menor será la frecuencia del sonido y más lejos se llevará el sonido.


La frecuencia Schumann de 8,1 hercios, la frecuencia Dorada de 16,2 hercios y la longitud de onda del hidrógeno de 21 centímetros son como los números 81, 162 y 21 reunidos en un solo monumento.


No es el 'Salón de los Registros' que hemos estado buscando durante tanto tiempo, sino una 'Pirámide de los Registros' en la que todas nuestras ciencias sustentan el diseño.


La astronomía (precesión, año solar), las matemáticas (constantes matemáticas), la física (sonido, electrólisis inversa del agua), la química (reacciones redox) y la medicina (terapia de resonancia y campo de 8 hercios) pertenecen al legado que nos ha dejado.


La Gran Pirámide ciertamente no es una tumba, ni una planta de hidrógeno, ni un centro de poder o de iniciación espiritual, sino un regalo de los dioses a través de una energía sutil, presentada por nuestra propia Tierra, una cualidad y una tecnología responsable de alcanzar. Un regalo de los dioses unidos en una biblioteca de conocimiento. Los dioses honran a las personas y ahora depende de las personas honrar a los dioses. Ya es hora de redimirnos de los dogmas y crear una nueva visión que se base en la lógica y la intuición. La lógica a través del lenguaje universal de los números y la intuición a través del lenguaje universal de la Tierra misma. Se trata de sonido.


Debido a complicaciones durante el almacenamiento y el transporte, no estamos preparados para una «economía del hidrógeno», pero es hora de un nuevo mundo que emergerá del legado de un mundo antiguo basado en la 'voz' de la Tierra. En las culturas antiguas conocida como la «Voz de Dios». El sonido de la creación. Esperemos que esta información contribuya a la percepción de un grupo más grande de personas.

_


----------



## StalkerTlön (19 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Es evidente que lo que hemos heredado como "Antiguo Egípto" es una pátina o cortina de conocimiento mistérico y que detrás de ello subyace una civilización perdída, y una tecnología "prohibida", todo lo iniciático y religioso del Antiguo Egipto parece destinado a tapar cosas de más calado (a nivel de ciclos de civilizaciones), la Pirámide de Keops es en realidad EL TEMPLO (de ISIS), por excelencia, mi opinión es que puede tener miles de años (más de los que dicen), al parecer al "editar" la historia (S.XVII-S-XVIII con La Ilustración) oficial (desde Scaligerus, Petavius, etc), nos han colado todo el aspecto religioso-mistérico (incluida hasta la parafernalia de masonería y demás sociedades secretas), dejando de lado lo importante (el aspecto tecnológico y la función real de las pirámides).
> 
> Algunos dicen (partiendo de Fomenko y la nueva cronología), que por ejemplo tomando el horóscopo de Dendera éstos templos son del S.XII-S.XVI. Yo creo que más bien se han destruido todos los horóscopos y marcadores cronológicos antiguos, y quedan sólo copias recientes de hace unos siglos, lo que no significa que la antigüedad de las pirámides sea sólo de unos siglos como aseveran. En mi opinión pueden ser de más de 15.000-20.000 años.
> 
> ...





Así es, la Academia se encarga de falsificar y enturbiar de forma consciente y sobre todo inconscientemente cualquier tipo de análisis que se salga del camino trazado, dado su carácter endogámico y su estructura piramidal. Quien controla el pasado controla el futuro. Dadas las revelaciones y el hecho de que compartir la información no puede detenerse, la estrategia principal es la intoxicación de la información, la banalizacion, el llevar lo inexplicable al terreno de lo estúpido a base de la repetición de programas de aliens y demás, inundando los medios de información adulterada en distintas dosis, hay mezclas para todos los gustos. Y luego estan los ""programas serios y científicos"" que dan respuestas a todo pero que no resisten el más somero análisis si se observa con precisión. 
Las medias mentiras son mucho mas eficaces que las mentiras absolutas. Vivimos en el reino del sofisma y el primado negativo. Por ello luego surgen personas con prejuicios que ante la duda de lo inexplicable sueltan el discurso que previamente ha sido diseñado para su mente. Las evidencias inexplicables producen disonancias cognitivas y se rehuyen las respuestas porque supondría un terremoto mental que cambiaria demasiado sus esquemas, y es más cómodo seguir con las creencias anteriores.Ser consciente de la manipulación total en esta sociedad de la información no es habitual pero el despertar de la humanidad es inevitable...


----------



## imutes (19 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Porqué tanto empeño en falsificar o sacar de su contexto histórico real unos templos y tradición?.



Muy lamentable pero es así. Esta lleno de ejemplos.

Aquí se ha mostrado un dibujito de unos tipos arrastrando una estatua. Bien, resulta que de la estatua no queda ni rastro ¿cómo diantres sabemos lo que pesaba o si realmente existió? Además el dibujito resulta que es una recreación de una foto en blanco y negro de un supuesto relieve del que no queda ni rastro. ¡Esa es la prueba de cómo arrastraban los bloques para construir La Pirámide!

¡Mandan huevos!

O el supuesto grafiti de Jufu escondido en la última "cámara de descarga". Hay muchos motivos para creer que es una falsificación. ¡El coronel no tiene quien le crea , juas! Ya en la prensa britanica en el tiempo de Vyse se le acusaba de querer hacer fortuna bajo el pretexto de hacer investigaciones científicas .¡Vyse incluso reivindico es hallazgo de los restos de Menkuare que resultaron ser una mera falsificación! Bueno, la historia de fraudes y escándalos de Vyse es demasiado larga para detallarla aquí. Baste decir que muchos dudarón ya desdesu época de la autenticidad de grafiti y que incluso uno de los operarios que trabajaron para Vyse en la pirámide, Brewer, denunció el fraude.

Dejemos esto muy claro, es a la egiptología a quien le corresponde demostrar científicamente quién y cómo se construyó la pirámide. Hasta que no lo hagan es completamente lícito especular sobre ello.



LMLights dijo:


> CRONOLOGIA de MANETON - Casi 30.000 años de Historia.



¡Otro ejemplo de cómo manipulan la información!

La cronología de Manetón es un documento histórico comunmente aceptado pero solo hasta Menes. Huelga decir que cualquier historiador que ose considerar la parte anterior a Menen como algo más que una mera leyenda será condenado al ostracismo, algo que no se puede permitir ningún académico por razones obvias.

Sin embargo he encontrado alguna excepción.

"_El afamado arqueólogo francés Gaston Maspero (1846-1916), uno de los personajes más influyentes en el campo de la egiptología, disciplina de la que fue pionero, se preguntaba en la Revue de l’Histoire des Religions por el que, sin duda, constituye el enigma central de esta civilización: ¿De dónde salieron los antiguos egipcios? ¿Cuál fue el verdadero origen de su religión y de sus textos? Maspero, que combinaba a la perfección el perfil de erudito con el de arqueólogo a pie de excavación, concluyó que el pueblo que elaboró aquel sofisticado corpus de creencias «ya estaba establecido en Egipto mucho antes de la Primera Dinastía y, si queremos entender su religión y sus textos, debemos ponernos en las mentes de quienes las instituyeron hace más de siete mil años»_. "

Incluso se atrevio a escribir

_«la Gran Esfinge Harmakhis monta guardia en el extremo norte desde los tiempos de los Seguidores de Horus, una estirpe de seres semidivinos y predinásticos que, según las creencias de los antiguos egipcios, habían gobernado esta región miles de años antes que los faraones históricos» _

Sin duda eran otros tiempos pero Maspero se limitó a reflejar la ¿mitología? egipcia tal cual es al fin y al cabo. ¡Bravo!




LMLights dijo:


> Este monumento se aplica como la biblioteca más completa de nuestro conocimiento y por lo tanto es la herencia más importante que nos ha sido dada como humanidad.



Así es considerada desde tiempos inmemoriales.

Nos ha llegado sobre todo a traves de textos árabes pero si tenemos en cuenta que el califa Harun Al-Rashid, -famoso por crear universidades, ser mecenas de las ciencias y las artes, etc- pagaba a los traductores el peso de la obra traducida en oro, _desde tiempos inmemoriales _es la forma correcta de referirme a ello.



LMLights dijo:


> Willem Witteveen – La Gran Pirámide de Giza como monumento de la creación



No voy a entrar valorar demasiado lo que dice este investigador. Mientras no haga como otro _himbestigador _aquí de sobra conocido e intente imponerme sus especulaciones como si fueran una verdad desmostrada, me parecen lícitas sus conjeturas.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Boba Fet II (19 May 2022)

Piedras artificiales en la antigüedad :: El Libertario







el-libertario.webnode.es


----------



## n_flamel (20 May 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Así es, la Academia se encarga de falsificar y enturbiar de forma consciente y sobre todo inconscientemente cualquier tipo de análisis que se salga del camino trazado, dado su carácter endogámico y su estructura piramidal. Quien controla el pasado controla el futuro. Dadas las revelaciones y el hecho de que compartir la información no puede detenerse, la estrategia principal es la intoxicación de la información, la banalizacion, el llevar lo inexplicable al terreno de lo estúpido a base de *la repetición de programas de aliens y demás*, inundando los medios de información adulterada en distintas dosis, hay mezclas para todos los gustos. Y luego estan los ""programas serios y científicos"" que dan respuestas a todo pero que no resisten el más somero análisis si se observa con precisión.
> Las medias mentiras son mucho mas eficaces que las mentiras absolutas. Vivimos en el reino del sofisma y el primado negativo. Por ello luego surgen personas con prejuicios que ante la duda de lo inexplicable sueltan el discurso que previamente ha sido diseñado para su mente. Las evidencias inexplicables producen disonancias cognitivas y se rehuyen las respuestas porque supondría un terremoto mental que cambiaria demasiado sus esquemas, y es más cómodo seguir con las creencias anteriores.Ser consciente de la manipulación total en esta sociedad de la información no es habitual pero el despertar de la humanidad es inevitable...



TOP tu mensaje.

Solo añadiré sobre lo puesto en negrita que el tema aliens no solo forma parte de la intoxicación de la historia y le hace el juego a la "versión oficial" por ser su sombra (en términos jungianos), también sirve a la deslegitimación de las religiones y mitologías pasadas y por tanto al NOM, y forma parte de un proyecto de INGSOC gigantesco que trasciende este hilo.


----------



## LMLights (20 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Piedras artificiales en la antigüedad :: El Libertario
> 
> 
> 
> ...











El Hormigón de los Antiguos - descarga.


Las matemáticas y la física actual permanecen cercenadas sin poder evolucionar debido a la base de 10. Si se usa una base de 12 los cálculos matemáticos son más exactos, el mundo cuántico abre sus puertas y los nuevos paradigmas de un conocimiento basado en la hiperdimensionalidad se vuelven...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## imutes (20 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Solo añadiré sobre lo puesto en negrita que el tema aliens no solo forma parte de la intoxicación de la historia y le hace el juego a la "versión oficial"



Justo eso me pareció cuando ayer me dio por mirar quien era el tipo ese que solo cita cierto asno. Resulta que es el espeluzniao ese del meme de los aliens. Tirando del hilo descubrí que ¡llevan casi 200 programas de "alienigenas ancestrasles" y ¿20? temporadas!

No sería justo criticar una serie que no he visto pero con solo leer el título de los episodios diríase que es ridícula ¿Intencionado? Podría ser ... ¿alguien la sigue? En caso afirmativo ¿qué os parece?

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## LMLights (20 May 2022)

Esta bien éste hilo que ponga de manifiesto las manipulaciones históricas, porque parece que estamos a las puertas del "Blue Beam" (que tiene muchas variantes/lecturas), y pudiera ser que estemos cerca de algún "descubrimiento" importante.

Parravicini












PET GOAT II (video donde entre otras cosas viene mostrado de manera encriptada, el derrumbe de Notre Dame, el año 2022 -año del Tigre, escena de los tanques chinos- y como perla simbólica algo relativo a las pirámides (final del video).




El hecho de ocultar las técnicas de piedra artificial permite manipular la historia a partir de presupuestos arqueológicos académicos (falsos) de manera muy fácil y efectiva. Me puedo sacar de la manga lo que quiera, de repente puede aparecer otra "piedra rosetta" o lo que cojones quieran hacer, y por supuesto con los "alienígenas ancestrales", pueden montar todo tipo de psy-op y falsificaciones y la mayoría de la gente las creería sin cuestionarse nada.

Se pueden sacar de la manga lo que quieran en cualquier momento. Al adagio orwelliano de "quien controla el pasado, controla el presente, quien controla el presente controla el futuro" añado yo, que quien controla estos conocimientos ocultos, puede fabricar de la nada, artefactos "auténticos".


----------



## imutes (21 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> El hecho de ocultar las técnicas de piedra artificial permite manipular la historia a partir de presupuestos arqueológicos académicos (falsos) de manera muy fácil y efectiva. Me puedo sacar de la manga lo que quiera, de repente puede aparecer otra "piedra rosetta" o lo que cojones quieran hacer, y por supuesto con los "alienígenas ancestrales", pueden montar todo tipo de psy-op y falsificaciones y la mayoría de la gente las creería sin cuestionarse nada.
> 
> Se pueden sacar de la manga lo que quieran en cualquier momento. Al adagio orwelliano de "quien controla el pasado, controla el presente, quien controla el presente controla el futuro" añado yo, que quien controla estos conocimientos ocultos, puede fabricar de la nada, artefactos "auténticos".



Pues sí, aunque no he entendido a que viene lo Parravicini exactamente ¿?¿?

En todo caso he visto bastante del vídeo "the movie great pyramid" . Me ha parecido otro vídeo más de cienciaficción - a los que incluyo los "oficialistas- básicamente, entre otras cosas, porque la gran mayoría de los bloques no son prismas regulares y son casi todos diferentes ni demuestra para nada que fuera Jufu quien la construyó. En cualquier caso vale la pena verlo aunque sea por ver al tipo ese golpeando el granito con una piedra de doloria y al Zawas intentando subir bloques de solo 2 toneladas a una balsa ¡que risa!

Esa es otra prueba que apesta, el Diario de Merer. Aparecen unos papiros en una cueva en la costa Mar Rojo en el 2013 que resulta que son los más antiguos jamas encontrados y se dice que son una prueba de cómo se construyó la pirámide. El supuesto papiro ni nombra a Jufu. Si no recuerdo mal, con la caliza de Tura se supone que tallaron los bloques de revestimiento ¡de más de 20 toneladas!. ¡El Zawas no tiene el más mínimo sentido del ridículo!

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Santolin (21 May 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Los misterios de la Gran Pirámide son varios:
> 1.- Está formada aprox. por 2,3 millones de bloques, *todos diferentes*, es decir, que cada bloque tiene asignado un lugar determinado. Cada fila horizontal tiene una medida diferente. Si ves una foto de cerca verás que cada bloque tiene una anchura y un corte diferente.
> 2.- Los bloques están juntos en *íntimo contacto*, esto requiere un excelente pulido de las caras.
> 3.- Parece que en algunos bloques usaron cemento de fraguado rápido, lo que obligaba a colocar los bloques al primer intento y sin posibilidad de corregir nada.
> ...



Brutal, mis dieses


----------



## n_flamel (22 May 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Brutal, mis dieses



Añado que las pirámides son inútiles aparentemente y para nosotros.

Ni siquiera descarto que cierta gentuza que todos podemos imaginar las emplee en secreto.


----------



## LMLights (22 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Pues sí, aunque no he entendido a que viene lo Parravicini exactamente ¿?¿?



Pues puede tener varias interpretaciones, pero en resumen la meseta de Gizeh y la pirámide de Keops, como lugar crítico, y un escenario perfecto para algún "nuevo descubrimiento" (para el caso de Parravicini, el tema iría enfocado al llamado Blue Beam o aspectos religiosos "MESSIANICOS"). En fín da para una colección completa de novelas de ciencia-ficción, o para un NUEVO NUEVO TESTAMENTO.

Tumba de "Jose de Arimatea"















imutes dijo:


> En todo caso he visto bastante del vídeo "the movie great pyramid" . Me ha parecido otro vídeo más de cienciaficción - a los que incluyo los "oficialistas- básicamente, *entre otras cosas, porque la gran mayoría de los bloques no son prismas regulares y son casi todos diferentes ni demuestra para nada que fuera Jufu quien la construyó*. En cualquier caso vale la pena verlo aunque sea por ver al tipo ese golpeando el granito con una piedra de doloria y al Zawas intentando subir bloques de solo 2 toneladas a una balsa ¡que risa!



Si, el video en el fondo refuerza de alguna manera las tésis oficiales, lo enlacé porque tiene alguna cosa interesante (al menos reconoce que los bloques son piedra artificial).


----------



## imutes (23 May 2022)

¿Habéis visto el hilo de ayer abierto por @nief



nief dijo:


> Historia contada por un ingeniero.
> 
> De lo mejor que he visto hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



¡Cómo cambia la historia cuando la cuenta un ingeniero!

A destacar del vídeo:

_5' 10" marcas de sierra en la pirámide de Keops._

Así es en efecto_.

Obras imposibles sin conocimientos técnicos.
Herramientas imprescindibles._

¡Exacto!

_19' Un mecanismo tan complejo (_Antcitera_) para resolver eclipses es absurdo._

Lo mismo podemos decir para las 3 grandes pirámides de Guiza y otras construcciones. No sabemos para qué las construyeron pero es absurdo pensar que eran tumbas.

_34' 50" Piedras ciclopeas* poligonales irregulares* (civilización minoica) que ajustan perfectamente como en Cuzco y otras civilizaciones._

Y en Guiza añado. Desde las del Templo de La Esfinge hasta la La Gran Pirámide: piedras ciclopeas poligonales irregulares de entre 2 a 120 toneladas que ajustan a la perfección..

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ponix (23 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> otra teoria mas, con lo facil que es pensar de la forma mas sencilla



Mover piedras no explica su perfecta precisión.


----------



## imutes (23 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Mover piedras no explica su perfecta precisión.



El gif de @Guaguei es una soberana estupidez por muchísimos motivos. El principal sería ¿cómo debería ser esa palanca para ser capaz de elevar bloques a las hileras que están a muchos metros de altura? Imagínate elevar y colocar las losas de granito, algunas de más de 50 toneladas, que estan en el centro y a una media de más de 50m, con ese trasto. O los bloques de reveestimiento de más de 20 toneladas a más de 100 m.

¡Saludos!

PD.: bloques en la mayoría de los casos= poliedros irregulares que encajan perfectamente.
.


----------



## lefebre (23 May 2022)

En el principal, con dos cojones.
Taluec


----------



## lefebre (23 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Mover piedras no explica su perfecta precisión.



Esto es perfecta precisión para el amigo:






Solo espero que nuestro amigo no se dedique a la construcción, ni que los extraterrestres sean tan cutres.


----------



## imutes (23 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> En el principal, con dos cojones.



Si haces la pregunta correcta, es el lugar correcto ¿Cómo es posible que un faraon recien salido del neolítico mantuviera viva a una sociedad, que se iba a la mierda cada año con la inundación del Nilo. capaz de construirle una tumba de esas proporciones que durara 5.000 años en 20 años cuando en el siglo XXI una mierda de zulo que no aguanta más de 100 años le cuesta al currito el sueldo de esos mismos 20 años?



lefebre dijo:


> Esto es perfecta precisión para el amigo:



¡Y una mierda! Esa chapuza de tu foto no es más que una reconstrucción moderna. Busca las fotos buenas, ya las hemos puesto.
O mira el vídeo del ingeniero Issac Moreno Gallo.

.


----------



## LMLights (23 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿cómo debería ser esa palanca para ser capaz de elevar bloques a las hileras que están a muchos metros de altura? Imagínate elevar y colocar las losas de granito, algunas de más de 50 toneladas, que estan en el centro y a una media de más de 50m, con ese trasto. O los bloques de reveestimiento de más de 20 toneladas a más de 100 m.
> PD.:* bloques en la mayoría de los casos= poliedros irregulares que encajan perfectamente.*
> .



No se si en el video que linké o la trilogía de Jimenez del Oso, comentaban -tomando por cierta que los bloques son piedra artificial-, que la densidad de la cubierta superior de cada piedra era diferente a la parte inferior (cosa que analizó Davidovits entre otros), la idea para los bloques irregulares es la siguiente.

En lugar de tener preparado un armazón rígido de madera, podrían haberlo hecho con una especie de tela semirígida (tesela). Esta telilla o red semirrigida además se mezcla y funde finalmente y químicamente con el compuesto de piedra artificial -la diferencia de densidad se podría explicar por símples procesos de precipitación-, la telilla acaba fundiéndose con el compuesto (quedando a veces claramente visible las huellas o superficie granular en el exterior de cada bloque).

Lo interesante es que ese bloque permanecería durante un tiempo como plastilina, y al colocar cada bloque -más o menos con forma cuadrada- iban colocando bloques -no por casualidad- con formas poliédricas irregulares. Así, según las iban colocando -la "plastilina"- ya intencionadamente les daban a cada piedra una forma de encaje irregular (hecho a conciencia pues se sabe que una estructura con juntas de un milímetro o menos, bien engarzadas y en forma hexagonal, es la distribución óptima para que el muro, reparta las cargas, en caso de terremoto, etc).



Piedra artificial, colocada "on demand" e irregular intencionadamente, lo cual conlleva a concluir en moldes no rígidos, sino semirrigidos (telilla o rejilla).









LA EXTRAORDINARIA MAMPOSTERÍA ‘INCA’


Muchas construcciones incas fueron realizadas con piedras en bruto o semitrabajadas puestas en mortero, mientras que otras tenían mur...




esoterismo-guia.blogspot.com





El fenómeno fue global y herencia de una civilización antecesora (prediluviana), lo que atañe al tema "tabú" de ciclos civilizatorios.

Sylvie Ivanova (del canal NewEarth)


----------



## Ponix (23 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Esto es perfecta precisión para el amigo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068020
> 
> Solo espero que nuestro amigo no se dedique a la construcción, ni que los extraterrestres sean tan cutres.



min 2


----------



## lefebre (23 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Si haces la pregunta correcta, es el lugar correcto ¿Cómo es posible que un faraon recien salido del neolítico mantuviera viva a una sociedad, que se iba a la mierda cada año con la inundación del Nilo. capaz de construirle una tumba de esas proporciones que durara 5.000 años en 20 años cuando en el siglo XXI una mierda de zulo que no aguanta más de 100 años le cuesta al currito el sueldo de esos mismos 20 años?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viaja a Egipto y las ves. Se te va a caer un mito y te ibas a dejar de tanta tontería. Mientras tanto no hagas el ridículo hablando de algo que no has visto, en base a como te imaginas que son. Hay miles de fotos.


----------



## imutes (23 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Viaja a Egipto y las ves. Se te va a caer un mito y te ibas a dejar de tanta tontería. Mientras tanto no hagas el ridículo hablando de algo que no has visto, en base a como te imaginas que son. Hay miles de fotos.



¡Tú haces el ridículo!

Ya he explicado que he estado varias veces en Egipto acompañado de ingenieros. Así que aplícate el cuento: ve a verlas CON ALGUIEN QUE SEPA DE INGENIERÍA y aprenderás a interpretar correctamente lo que estás viendo.

Lo mínino que deberías hacer es leer el hilo antes de decir chorradas.

.


----------



## lefebre (23 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Tú haces el ridículo!
> 
> Ya he explicado que he estado varias veces en Egipto acompañado de ingenieros. Así que aplícate el cuento: ve a verlas CON ALGUIEN QUE SEPA DE INGENIERÍA y aprenderás a interpretar correctamente lo que estás viendo.
> 
> ...



Claro que sí guapi. Y cada vez que vas, los bloques están colocados con más precisión.


----------



## n_flamel (23 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el hilo de ayer abierto por @nief
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una pena que el de la conferencia solo diga que están serradas las piedras pero no diga su teoría de cómo las levantaron, movieron y colocaron las piedras. Y aún más importante....para qué servían las pirámides. Su opinión sería interesante.


----------



## imutes (23 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Claro que sí guapi.



Chaval, vuelve a la guardería y mira Barrio sésamo. Yo no debato con párvulos.



Ponix dijo:


> min 2



No pierdas el tiempo con ese tipo . Parece el típico imbécil que cuando descubre que los bloques no son prismas regulares cree que es porque están mal hechos.
.


n_flamel dijo:


> Es una pena que el de la conferencia solo diga que están serradas las piedras pero no diga su teoría de cómo las levantaron, movieron y colocaron las piedras. Y aún más importante....para qué servían las pirámides. Su opinión sería interesante.



Ya, no se moja mucho en ese sentido pero deja bien claro que se necesitaban de precisión herramientas adecuadas y a nivel industrial. Supongo que lo suyo es la tecnología romana y sabe en que jardín se metería si hablara de Egipto.


----------



## Eratostenes (23 May 2022)

No sé si se ha puesto; este hilo es muy largo; es interesante verlo y hay otro vídeo también curioso; Segunda parte; el hombre lo demuestra:



Cuanto menos curioso…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## imutes (24 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> No se si en el video que linké o la trilogía de Jimenez del Oso, comentaban -tomando por cierta que los bloques son piedra artificial-, que la densidad de la cubierta superior de cada piedra era diferente a la parte inferior (cosa que analizó Davidovits entre otros), la idea para los bloques irregulares es la siguiente.
> 
> En lugar de tener preparado un armazón rígido de madera, podrían haberlo hecho con una especie de tela semirígida (tesela). Esta telilla o red semirrigida además se mezcla y funde finalmente y químicamente con el compuesto de piedra artificial -la diferencia de densidad se podría explicar por símples procesos de precipitación-, la telilla acaba fundiéndose con el compuesto (quedando a veces claramente visible las huellas o superficie granular en el exterior de cada bloque).
> 
> ...



Hay 3 maneras de enfocarlo:

Herramientas de corte de alta precisión.
Bloques formados por geopolímeros.
Hablandamiento de las piedras.
Hay evidencias de los 3 sistemas pero ninguno por si solo -ni incluso con los 3 en combinación- se resuelven todas las incógnitas.

Del Templo de la pirámide de Micerino. Pareciere moldeada como arcilla.







Piedra de diorita encajada dentro de un bloque de granito en Asuan. ¡Aún me parto cuando me acuerdo del idiota aquel quería demostrar cómo tallar granito con esas piedras de diorita, juas!







Huella de ¿sandalia? en granito en la cantera de Asuan







PD.: Manuel José Delgado no hizo de guía en gran parte de la "expedición" y nos enseñó muchos más ejemplos a parte de los que salen en el vídeo. Además, gracias a él, pudimos acceder a lugares prohibidos para los turistas. Puedes engañar a quien no sabe pero no a un grupo de ingenieros que no salían de su asombro.

.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (24 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hay 3 maneras de enfocarlo:
> 
> Herramientas de corte de alta precisión.
> Bloques formados por geopolímeros.
> ...




Brutal estas imágenes que acabas de poner (me las guardo para mi colección jeje), la del templo de Micerino me recuerda mucho muchísimo a lo que hay en Perú, adjunto imagen (esas protuberancias en la piedra me recuerdan como a una manga pastelera, como si se inyectase crema y quedase el ultimo remanente antes de dejar de echar, o como cuando se trabaja el vidrio en caliente).

Me gustaría tomarme la libertad de divagar un poco, no se si conocéis a un biólogo llamado Máximo Sandin (os lo recomiendo), viendo algunos de sus videos sobre la evolución, hace hincapié en que la concepción Darwinista que reina hoy en día en parte está equivocada (que la misma no se produce de manera gradual y poco a poco sino de forma brusca, con grandes cambios de golpe en el genoma de todas las especies, cosa que según el se puede comprobar en el registro fósil, por ejemplo en el periodo Cámbrico), según el, el adn muta entre otras cosas por diversos factores, habla de la inserción de información por parte de los virus en las cadenas de nuestro adn...y también habla de una cosa muy curiosa, que es donde quería llegar.

Resulta, que el adn muta al someterse a agresiones externas (clima, radiación, etc, etc), y eso me hace pensar en lo siguiente: Si hay registro de inversiones de los polos, donde la magnetosfera deja de funcionar, y se recibe un alto porcentaje de radiación, si a habido impactos de diversos tipos por parte de bólidos espaciales (con las consecuencias que acarrean de temperatura y tal)...*podría darse el caso, de que estos materiales de los que están formadas estas construcciones, en cierto modo cambiasen su estructura molecular?* Es decir, de la misma manera que el carbon bajo presión extrema se convierte en diamante, podrían estos bloques en un primer origen tener menos dureza (aun siendo duros en principio) y haberse endurecido mucho mas debido a factores externos acaecidos con el paso de milenios?


----------



## Derrochaduros (24 May 2022)

Pongo una foto para verlas en perspectiva


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Esto es perfecta precisión para el amigo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068020
> 
> Solo espero que nuestro amigo no se dedique a la construcción, ni que los extraterrestres sean tan cutres.



¿Es una foto de la cima?


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> Brutal estas imágenes que acabas de poner (me las guardo para mi colección jeje), la del templo de Micerino me recuerda mucho muchísimo a lo que hay en Perú, adjunto imagen (esas protuberancias en la piedra me recuerdan como a una manga pastelera, como si se inyectase crema y quedase el ultimo remanente antes de dejar de echar, o como cuando se trabaja el vidrio en caliente).



Qué material es del que están hechos los muros ciclópeos de Cuzco? También granito?


----------



## nosomosnada (24 May 2022)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> Me gustaría tomarme la libertad de divagar un poco, no se si conocéis a un biólogo llamado Máximo Sandin (os lo recomiendo), viendo algunos de sus videos sobre la evolución, hace hincapié en que la concepción Darwinista que reina hoy en día en parte está equivocada (que la misma no se produce de manera gradual y poco a poco sino de forma brusca, con grandes cambios de golpe en el genoma de todas las especies, cosa que según el se puede comprobar en el registro fósil, por ejemplo en el periodo Cámbrico), según el, el adn muta entre otras cosas por diversos factores, habla de la inserción de información por parte de los virus en las cadenas de nuestro adn...y también habla de una cosa muy curiosa, que es donde quería llegar.



Sandin es un charlatán, que critica, según su propia percepción, al "Darwinismo" (sea esto lo que sea), por incorporar a la Teoría Evolutiva el componente de "liberalismo" y "lucha social para conseguir el éxito" predominante en la sociedad británica de la época de Darwin, eso que se denomina "Darwinismo social" y que poco tiene que ver con el propio Charles, cuando él hace exactamente lo mismo al reivindicar el "lamarckismo" por su componente "social respetuoso y colaborativo". Tócate los cojones con el progre retrasado de mierda metido a biólogo.

Una visión de la biología completa y absolutamente estúpida y muy constructivista, como buen subproducto mental de progre trisómico, que demuestra que el Sr. Sandín no tiene ni puta idea de cómo se ha ido desarrollando la Teoría Evolutiva, y que se ha quedado con el estúpido paradigma de los libros de texto para universitarios medio retrasados que se creen algo por pasarse 5 años contestando en un papel exactamente lo mismo que les han pedido que contesten. Si en lugar de leer "Gaia" y pasarse el día fumando porros en la facultad se hubiera leido los textos originales de Darwin, por ejemplo, y/o sus coetáneos, quizás hubiera aprendido algo de verdad acerca de la Historia de la Ciencia y nos hubiera ahorrado una buena sarta de sandeces. Como si no fuera suficiente ya tener que aguantar a los creacionistas...

En cuanto a esa visión de la "Evolución" como un proceso gradual, "que se produce por la suma infinita de pequeños cambios a lo largo de las eras," solo un estúpido sigue pensando a estas alturas que la Teoría evolutiva se planea de esta forma en términos rigurosos, obviando conceptos
tan simples (y tan antiguos) sobre el tema, como la preadaptación.

El "gradualismo" es una propuesta de Lyell, que defendía el gradualismo como motor de cambio geológico, frente a los "catastrofistas" que defendían los acontecimientos cataclísmicos como motor de cambio. Esta guerra entre geólogos, desatada una vez confirmada la larga edad geológica de la Tierra (mucho más allá de los 6000 años bíblicos tradicionales), tuvo su continuación en el debate evolutivo. Pero Darwin defendió siempre que la ausencia de muchos estadios intermedios, se debía a la imperfección del registro fósil para recoger muestras de todos los tipos de individuos y especies.

Ya en los 70, S. J. Gould y Eldredge desarrollaron la teoría del "Equilibrio puntuado", en la que se alternan largos periodos de estabilidad para las especies y rápidos acontecimientos de cambio (rápido todo lo rápido que puede ser un proceso biológico en términos de tiempo geológico).

Por lo que el Sr. Sandín no ha postulado dicha teoría, sino que se sirve de ella para establecer su propia visión del asunto.

De hecho, el Sr. Sandín lo único que dice son sandeces y es una pena no poder reventarle la cabeza de una puta vez para tener que dejar de escuchar sus mamarrachadas. Un puto retrasado mental como él que afirma que "Darwin y su entorno" dieron lugar a las políticas de "eugenesia", no deja de ser un charlatán vendedor de crecepelos capaz de soltar cualquier parida con tal de que se lo tomen en serio, que no solo no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla sino que además no tiene vergüenza alguna en opinar de cualquier cosa haciendo apología de su propia ignorancia, por lo que debería ser deshollado en público y descuartizado mediante el tradicional método británico de atar cada extremidad a un caballo y hacerles tirar poco a poco hasta escuchar un bonito "claaaaaaaaaaaackraaaaaaaash" y ver surgir estupendos chorretones de sangre.

Charlatanería y retraso mental aplicados a la biología, que funcionan lo mismo con la supuesta "Teoría de la Evolución Darwinista" que con la supuesta "Construcción de las pirámides", y que desgraciadamente, como este hilo da buena cuenta de ello, siempre tiene una considerable cohorte de retrados medio trisómicos creyéndose más listos que nadie dispuestos a creer... y comprar el libro, por supuesto.


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

Eratostenes dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto; este hilo es muy largo; es interesante verlo y hay otro vídeo también curioso; Segunda parte; el hombre lo demuestra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego es original y creativo el invento pero lo veo harto improbable. Supongo que con fórmulas matemáticas se puede saber qué cantidad de materia flotable es necesaria para hacer flotar un bloque de piedra de x kilos o toneladas. Eso no está especificado. Y creo que no compensaría.


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> min 2



Cómo se puede descargar ese documental??


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Desde luego es original y creativo el invento pero lo veo harto improbable. Supongo que con fórmulas matemáticas se puede saber qué cantidad de materia flotable es necesaria para hacer flotar un bloque de piedra de x kilos o toneladas. Eso no está especificado. Y creo que no compensaría.



Hombre, si el experimento no es engañoso se ve como una piedra asciende atada a unos tablones que son aproximadamente el triple de su tamaño. Nos podemos hacer una idea de la cantidad de madera que haría falta para hacer flotar un bloque de piedra. Me parece bastante factible si tenemos en cuenta que esa madera se podría reutilizar infinitas veces. Y no sabemos si incluso podían tener un sistema de "bolsas" de aire que pudiese hacer el trabajo todavía más sencillo. A mi me parece una teoría muy a tener en cuenta.

De lo que estoy seguro es de que las pirámides se construyeron usando varios de estos sistemas en cadena haciendo que el proceso fuera muy eficiente y rápido. Quiero decir que si se usó este sistema también se usó uno igual de eficaz y sorprendente para cortar los bloques (o fabricarlos) de manera que el proceso de construcción fuese muy parecido al de una cadena de montaje industrial.

Lo de cientos de artesanos cortando de forma penosa inmensos bloques de granito con herramientas de bronce blandas que continuamente había que ir reparando y luego arrastrando esos enormes bloques por cientos de personas, ascenderlos después a la pirámide vete a saber como, para finalmente dejarlos encajados a la perfección... sinceramente no entiendo como hay alguien que se pueda creer algo así.


----------



## Gouel (24 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Tú haces el ridículo!
> 
> Ya he explicado que he estado varias veces en Egipto acompañado de ingenieros. Así que aplícate el cuento: ve a verlas CON ALGUIEN QUE SEPA DE INGENIERÍA y aprenderás a interpretar correctamente lo que estás viendo.
> 
> ...



Y sigues diciendo gilipolleces, y?
Este hilo deberían mandarlo a su lugar. Conspiraciones. Y es que no falla, estos putos magufos van ignorando o tergiversando sistemáticamente todos los argumentos contrarios y repitiendo una y otra vez la misma basura hasta que los demás se aburren de repetirse y hablar con paredes y solo quedan ellos solos, cuatro retrasados chupándose las pililas mutuamente.


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> ... sinceramente no entiendo como hay alguien que se pueda creer algo así.



Covidianos seguramente....


----------



## lefebre (24 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Es una foto de la cima?



Si. Con un dron desde arriba, pero te basta ver cualquier foto de cerca o ir allí para ver que la precisión es la esperable para aquella época. Bastante menos precisión que el acueducto romano de Segovia, si tienes la oportunidad de visitarlo. Y eso sí que tiene mérito. Por los arcos y el equilibrio de la estructura.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (24 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Esto es perfecta precisión para el amigo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068020
> 
> Solo espero que nuestro amigo no se dedique a la construcción, ni que los extraterrestres sean tan cutres.



Pues aún tiene más misterio el tema si es como dices
Si las piedras no están puestas de forma precisa... 
Como se explica que hayan soportado en pie 4500 años?. 
Es la única maravilla del mundo antiguo que se mantiene, con una altura mucho mayor, que otras construcciones mucho más modernas que cayeron


----------



## _gallimimus_ (24 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué material es del que están hechos los muros ciclópeos de Cuzco? También granito?



Según he podido leer las piedras más
usadas fueron granito, diorita, piedra caliza y andesitas.


----------



## Segismunda (24 May 2022)

A mí no me parece misterioso amontonar piedras y meter oros y momias dentro, lo hace un SUBNORMAL.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (24 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Cómo se puede descargar ese documental??
> [/Q



Aqui tienes el enlace para descargarlo: https://seed151.bitchute.com/9zssncVkWVi7/fm3DytDZSVpe.mp4

Por lo general videos incrustados que no sean de plataformas grandes como youtube, fb y tal, usando la herramienta de Inspeccionar del navegador y mirando en el codigo fuente de la web, sueles dar con la url origen del video, y muchas veces se puede descargar copiandola y pegandola en el navegador, te dejo una imagen que espero que te sea de ayuda: 

Usas la herramienta de la flecha, la pasas por encima del reproductor del video (tienes que darle al play previamente) para localizar la linea de codigo en la que esta incrustada la url y solo tienes que copiar y pegar (es importante que veas la extension al final de la url, es decir que haya un .mp4 o algo similar),


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Esto es perfecta precisión para el amigo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068020
> 
> Solo espero que nuestro amigo no se dedique a la construcción, ni que los extraterrestres sean tan cutres.



A algunos parece que se os olvida que lo que veis ahora son ruinas de como mínimo 4.500 años de antiguedad que en nada se parecen a como eran las pirámides cuando se construyeron originalmente. Hay que recordar que las pirámides tenían un revestimiento de piedra caliza, por lo que lo que vemos ahora en realidad no tenía que verse.

Si miramos la parte que queda del revestimiento de la pirámide de Kefren y nos fijamos en las partes que no están rotas vemos que la unión de los bloques de revestimiento tiene una perfección BRUTAL incluso ahora, cuatro milenios después.







La apariencia de las pirámides cuando se hicieron debía ser simplemente espectacular. Debían verse como si estuvieran hechas de una sola pieza. Algo prácticamente futurista.

Que las piedras de arriba, que no debían soportar ningún peso y que debían estar ocultas no tuvieran un alineamiento perfecto es lo normal. Es como si te sorprendiera que el alcantarillado de tu edificio no se ve igual de bonito que la fachada. 

Además de que la parte de arriba es la que más ha sufrido los efectos de la erosión y del vandalismo, al no tener otras piedras encima que las protegieran. Es más, si amplias la foto que has puesto se ve como todas las piedras están llenas de marcas de letras y dibujos hechas por la gente durante cientos de años. También se nota que faltan un montón de piedras y otras están rotas. Hoy día las pirámides están protegidas, pero durante milenios han estado completamente desprotegidas.

Es muy absurdo mirar esas ruinas ahora, con la mayoría de bloques de piedra exteriores rotos y/o desgastados y pensar que se parece en algo a lo que debían ser las pirámides cuando fueron construidas.

Lo importante es que en las partes que requerían esa precisión en el ensamblado la conseguían en un grado igual o superior al que lo podamos conseguir hoy día.


----------



## imutes (24 May 2022)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> no se si conocéis a un biólogo llamado Máximo Sandin



Sí, lo conozco desde hace muchos años.

Ahora fíjate cómo funcionan las cosas: ha bastado con que lo nombres para que aparezca un troll con un discurso preprogramada para desprestigiarlo. Al respecto creo que has tomado la decisión correcta si bien yo no mezclaría el tema de la evolución con el de La Gran Pirámide. 

Son asuntos muy diferentes y ya hay suficientes trolls como para aparezcan más.



_gallimimus_ dijo:


> o como cuando se trabaja el vidrio en caliente





_gallimimus_ dijo:


> *podría darse el caso, de que estos materiales de los que están formadas estas construcciones, en cierto modo cambiasen su estructura molecular?*



Hay evidencia de piedra vitrificada pero junto a otras que no lo están, lo que sugiere que fueron vitrificadas in situ y ex profeso, pero, que yo sepa, no en Egipto. Ya cometí el error de hablar de metalurgia avanzada en civilizaciones antiguas pero la evidencia de ello en Egipto es muy escasa. 

Prefiero centrarme en la pirámide.



n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Es una foto de la cima?



Sí. Una mierda de reconstrucción moderna.



TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Pues aún tiene más misterio el tema si es como dices
> Si las piedras no están puestas de forma precisa...
> Como se explica que hayan soportado en pie 4500 años?.
> Es la única maravilla del mundo antiguo que se mantiene, con una altura mucho mayor, que otras construcciones mucho más modernas que cayeron



NO, NO, NO, NO.

No caigamos en la trampa de reiniciar un hilo de ya 68 páginas cada vez que aparece un troll con el mismo cuento.

Lo que demuestra esa reconstrucción MODERNA es su incapacidad manifiesta de encajar bloques poliédricos irregulares con precisión y que se aguanten por su propia estructura y gravedad. Solo hay que fijarse en que, no ya que no ajustan, sino en que HAN NECESITADO TALADRARLOS Y FIJARLOS CON VARILLAS DE HIERRO.

Fijaos en Kefren, sosteniendo incluso los bloques de revestimiento.







Aún siendo algo inferior tecnológicamente hablando a La Más Grande ¡Así se las gastaban los antiguos ingenieros!



morethanafeeling dijo:


> sinceramente no entiendo como hay alguien que se pueda creer algo así.



Muchos se creen lo que les manden creer, es así de simple.

Algunos tienen intereses espureos (académicos, crematísticos, editoriales etc) pero la mayoría son pobres diablos infantiloides, con baja autoestima, incapaces de formarse un criterio propio que basan su identidad gregaria en el oficialismo más rancio. Es una forma de sentirse parte de lo que ellos creen que es una especie de élite intelectual. Aquí hemos sufrido a ambos.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]


imutes dijo:


> Fijaos en Kefren, sosteniendo incluso los bloques de revestimiento.




A ambos, cito a @morethanafeeling: El revestimiento o cubierta de caliza haría cambiar las dimensiones de la gran pirámide, ¿está calculado? ¿Hay estimaciones? 

¿Hay fotos cercanas del revestimiento de la pirámide de Kefren? Para ver la transición, no me explico que no se haya derrumbado. o no se caigan peligrosos cascotes cada año.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> A ambos, cito a @morethanafeeling: El revestimiento o cubierta de caliza haría cambiar las dimensiones de la gran pirámide, ¿está calculado? ¿Hay estimaciones?
> 
> ¿Hay fotos cercanas del revestimiento de la pirámide de Kefren? Para ver la transición, no me explico que no se haya derrumbado. o no se caigan peligrosos cascotes cada año.



La pirámide está formada por escalones. El revestimiento debe ir encajado en esos escalones y de esa forma no se cae.

En esta página hay un par de fotos del revestimiento que se pueden ampliar bastante.



Es impresionante mirar al detalle ese revestimiento. Te sirve para imaginar el aspecto tan diferente y espectacular que debieron tener esas moles en su momento. Una maravilla.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Una noticia de estos días, en el desierto africano puedes encontrarte a la vista con muchas rocas y minerales distintos, no hay que dar por sentado que toda la herramienta era de cobre, igual que las estatuas de bronce se resutilizaron para fines militares , esas herramientas valiosas se reultilizaron y no nos han llegado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea, que al final la historia de la piramides puede tener aliens después de todo.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (24 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Sí, lo conozco desde hace muchos años.
> 
> Ahora fíjate cómo funcionan las cosas: ha bastado con que lo nombres para que aparezca un troll con un discurso preprogramada para desprestigiarlo. Al respecto creo que has tomado la decisión correcta si bien yo no mezclaría el tema de la evolución con el de La Gran Pirámide.
> 
> Son asuntos muy diferentes y ya hay suficientes trolls como para aparezcan más.



Si, es increíble que no se pueda debatir sin caer en insultos, incrustar la política por medio y demás historias, al principio iba a contestar porque había cierta argumentación, pero es una total pérdida de tiempo, estoy seguro de que no vamos a enriquecernos de ninguna manera, como digo siempre, soy el primero que está abierto a cambiar su manera de pensar si los argumentos son buenos, pero no se puede debatir con esas formas. 

No se si son trolls, o que directamente buena parte del pensamiento de la sociedad está en decadencia, es un continuo yo tengo razón y te lo voy a demostrar destruyéndote si hace falta, a mi eso no me interesa la verdad. 

Es ese aspecto es lo que me gusta del planteamiento de Sandin, que habla de la cooperación y equilibrio en vez de la infinita competencia, ojo que no es malo competir, pero sin convertirlo en una obsesión. Colaborar es enriquecedor.


----------



## lefebre (24 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> A algunos parece que se os olvida que lo que veis ahora son ruinas de como mínimo 4.500 años de antiguedad que en nada se parecen a como eran las pirámides cuando se construyeron originalmente. Hay que recordar que las pirámides tenían un revestimiento de piedra caliza, por lo que lo que vemos ahora en realidad no tenía que verse.
> 
> Si miramos la parte que queda del revestimiento de la pirámide de Kefren y nos fijamos en las partes que no están rotas vemos que la unión de los bloques de revestimiento tiene una perfección BRUTAL incluso ahora, cuatro milenios después.
> 
> ...



Y bien impresionantes y bonitas que son. Ya te digo que los acueductos y templos griegos y cualquier edificio de la edad media y románica son la leche. Yo creo que estamos todos de acuerdo. El mismo descubrimiento del fuego, o del acero, etc... son en sí mismos BRUTALES por sí solos, ya da para que te montes la película.
En cierto modo envidio tu inocencia y capacidad infantil por sorprenderte por todo.
Me mola la parte en que dices que la parte de arriba es normal que sea la que más vandalizada está. Nada mejor que escalar 100 metros para ponerte a vandalizar, jajajajaja


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> Si, es increíble que no se pueda debatir sin caer en insultos, incrustar la política por medio y demás historias, al principio iba a contestar porque había cierta argumentación, pero es una total pérdida de tiempo, estoy seguro de que no vamos a enriquecernos de ninguna manera, como digo siempre, soy el primero que está abierto a cambiar su manera de pensar si los argumentos son buenos, pero no se puede debatir con esas formas.
> 
> No se si son trolls, o que directamente buena parte del pensamiento de la sociedad está en decadencia, es un continuo yo tengo razón y te lo voy a demostrar destruyéndote si hace falta, a mi eso no me interesa la verdad.
> 
> Es ese aspecto es lo que me gusta del planteamiento de Sandin, que habla de la cooperación y equilibrio en vez de la infinita competencia, ojo que no es malo competir, pero sin convertirlo en una obsesión. Colaborar es enriquecedor.



Don't feed the troll. 

A mí lo que me fascina es la velocidad a la que ha reaccionado al aparecer una referencia en el foro de ese personaje para venir a soltar su bilis, es como si tuviera algún tipo de alerta que le saltase al escribirse en internet las palabras "máximo sandín"


----------



## imutes (24 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> A ambos, cito a @morethanafeeling: El revestimiento o cubierta de caliza haría cambiar las dimensiones de la gran pirámide, ¿está calculado? ¿Hay estimaciones?
> 
> ¿Hay fotos cercanas del revestimiento de la pirámide de Kefren? Para ver la transición, no me explico que no se haya derrumbado. o no se caigan peligrosos cascotes cada año.



Sí, las estimaciones se hacen tomando en cuenta la gonometría del revestimiento.

La parte exterior, tanto del revestimiento como del resto de los sillares, es la que más ha sufrido el paso del tiempo (terremotos, erosión, dilatación/contracción, rotura, expolio etc) aún así el revestimiento en la cima se sustenta en el apoyo en la propia estructura simplemente por gravedad: así de colosalmente bien hecha está. ¡Quien afirme que son solo piedras apiladas o es un imbécil o un troll o ambas cosas!

Ahora bien, el grado de precisión en la angularidad entre las caras del revestimiento que están en contacto entre sí -luego no han sufrido tanto- es del orden del segundo de error. ¡IMPRESIONANTE!

.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Me mola la parte en que dices que la parte de arriba es normal que sea la que más vandalizada está. Nada mejor que escalar 100 metros para ponerte a vandalizar, jajajajaja



Hombre, a mi esto me parece bastante vandalizado, pero tú a lo tuyo.







A lo mejor te piensas que subir a lo alto de la pirámide es igual de difícil que escalar el Everest. Si no estuviera prohibido y vigilado habría gente allí todos los días.

Estás tu bueno para hablar de inocencia e infantilismo.


----------



## imutes (24 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Hombre, a mi esto me parece bastante vandalizado, pero tú a lo tuyo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069209
> 
> ...



  

¡Es tan obvio que da hasta vergüenza explicarlo!

No es nada dífícil escalar hasta arriba. 

Si quieres piedra para construir sacas primero las que no tienen bloques encima. Lo mismo que harías si quieras extraer material de construcción de una casa vieja: primero el techo (tejas etc) y vas bajando.

¡De barrio sésamo! 

.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 May 2022)

Por cierto, cuanto más investiga uno este asunto más claro queda la subnormalidad que es la teoría oficial.

Resulta que en el s.XII el gobierno egipcio quiso demoler las pirámides. Empezó por la más pequeña y después de ocho meses de trabajo lo único que consiguió fue esto:







Resulta que tuvieron que dejarlo por imposible porque no conseguían mover más de dos bloques diarios al día. Pero nos tenemos que creer que casi cuatro mil años antes los "tecnológicamente primitivos" colocaban una piedra de dos toneladas y media cada dos minutos, con su corte, transporte, alzamiento... ¡claro que si, guapi!

Estamos ante la primera y única obra de la humanidad que cuesta mucho más destruirla que construirla. Parece que es mucho más difícil empujar una piedra y mandarla a tomar por culo pirámide abajo, que cortarla, transportarla, subirla y ensamblarla. Y yo que siempre había escuchado que construir es muy difícil y que destruir es muy fácil... Por lo visto esto no se aplica con las pirámides.


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto más investiga uno este asunto más claro queda la subnormalidad que es la teoría oficial.
> 
> Resulta que en el s.XII el gobierno egipcio quiso demoler las pirámides. Empezó por la más pequeña y después de ocho meses de trabajo lo único que consiguió fue esto:
> 
> ...



No sería el mismo que ordenó la *destrucción de la Iglesia del Santo Sepulcro,* ordenada el 28 de septiembre de 1009, el famoso Califa fatimí Al-Hakim "el loco"??


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (24 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto más investiga uno este asunto más claro queda la subnormalidad que es la teoría oficial.
> 
> Resulta que en el s.XII el gobierno egipcio quiso demoler las pirámides. Empezó por la más pequeña y después de ocho meses de trabajo lo único que consiguió fue esto:
> 
> ...



Brootal


----------



## imutes (24 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto más investiga uno este asunto más claro queda la subnormalidad que es la teoría oficial.
> 
> Resulta que en el s.XII el gobierno egipcio quiso demoler las pirámides. Empezó por la más pequeña y después de ocho meses de trabajo lo único que consiguió fue esto:
> 
> ...



¡Ostias!

Al ser la más pequeña nos olvidamos que en base y otras estructuras -excepto el revestimiento, bastante más "chapucero" que el de sus hermanas- esta hecho de GRANITO ROJO de Asuan (800 Km).

Esto es lo que he encontrado de lo que cuentas:

" Ver en persona las pirámides de Guiza es una emocionante experiencia que, además, permite contemplar ciertos detalles fascinantes. Uno de ellos es la grieta vertical que tiene la cara norte de la más pequeña, la de Micerino, justo encima de la entrada. Su origen es realmente curioso: es la cicatriz que dejó el intento de desmontarla acometido por los musulmanes en el siglo XII y del que, por suerte, desistieron al percatarse de la magnitud de trabajo que requeriría (y eso que habían empezado por la más pequeña). El responsable de aquel descabellado proyecto fue *Al-Aziz Uthman*, sultán ayubí de Egipto e hijo del famoso Saladino.


Al-Aziz no tuvo tiempo apenas de disfrutar de su posición, ya que falleció en el 1198 al caerse del caballo durante una cacería. Pero dos años antes llegó a sentirse lo suficientemente poderoso como para hacer un alarde simbólico de esa posición: demoler las pirámides de Guiza, testimonio de una época pagana que había cedido ante el Islam, empezando por la de Micerino, al tratarse de la más pequeña. Aún así, las dificultades técnicas demostraron ser superiores a la previstas, ya que si construir tan imponentes monumentos había requerido una ingente labor de programación y coordinación, quedó claro que desmontarlos no iba a ser una operación menor.


En la práctica, las cuadrillas de obreros contratadas a tal efecto *no pudieron mover más de dos bloques diarios.* El método empleado, a base de empujarlos con cuñas y palancas para arrastrarlos luego con cuerdas, de manera que cayeran por su propio peso, resultó contraproducente. *Las grandes piedras caídas quedaban semienterradas en la arena* y había que sacarlas también de allí si se querían aprovechar como cantera (ésa era la idea original), y tener despejado el acceso, *pero debido a su tamaño resultaba imposible, ya que una vez abajo ya no se contaba con la ayuda de la gravedad, así que no quedaba más remedio que partirlas en pedazos.*


Ahora bien, eso tampoco era nada fácil, así que al cabo de ocho meses, cuando únicamente se había podido hacer una hendidura en la cara norte de la pirámide, *se desistió del empeño, dejándolo por imposible."

¡¡S XII con todo el conocimiento y tecnología supuestamente adquiridos no eran ni capaces de desenterrar un bloque para llevárselo!!

¡Tela marinera!*

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 May 2022)

en el asanje están recreadas con el revestimiento que tenían hace 2000 años


----------



## ginkoblossom (24 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto más investiga uno este asunto más claro queda la subnormalidad que es la teoría oficial.
> 
> Resulta que en el s.XII el gobierno egipcio quiso demoler las pirámides. Empezó por la más pequeña y después de ocho meses de trabajo lo único que consiguió fue esto:
> 
> ...



A un ritmo de 2 piedras al dia hubiesen tardado aproximadamente 3.400 años en construir la gran piramide, que para un proyecto humano es un plazo imposible.

Seamos generosos y pongamos que es plausible cortar pulir y colocar 16 piedras diarias, es decir 4 por cada lado, eso nos da aproximadamente 200 años para su construccion, cosa que ya es mas factible a escala de proyecto de una civilizacion.
Y supongamos otros 200 años para las dos piramides restantes de Gizeh, en total 400 años de construccion.
Aun asi, me parece un poco exagerado, que una civilizacion se plantee un proyecto de 4 siglos de trabajo, aunque sigue siendo posible.

Es decir, desde la logica, cuanto mas se va aprendiendo sobre el proyecto de las tres piramides, mas absurdo se vuelve todo. Porque se desmonta la hipotesis de la tumba piramide, pues nadie vive cientos de años; por tanto hay que replantearse que las piramides debieron tener algun uso practico para su civilizacion. Y por mas que se analice el tema, no encuentro ninguna hipotesis de las planteadas como lo suficiente solida para ser aceptable. Y por tanto se entra en un bucle del cual no se podra salir salvo que se haga algun descubrimiento que aporte luz al tema.


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Ostias!
> 
> Al ser la más pequeña no olvidamos que está hecha -excepto el revestimiento, bastante más "chapucero" que el de sus hermanas- de GRANITO ROJO, supongo que de Asuan (800 Km).
> 
> ...



Gracias. Fue el hijo de Saladino, por tanto más de un siglo después de Hakim el loco. Aún así vaya peña...


----------



## ginkoblossom (24 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Ostias!
> 
> Al ser la más pequeña no olvidamos que está hecha -excepto el revestimiento, bastante más "chapucero" que el de sus hermanas- de GRANITO ROJO, supongo que de Asuan (800 Km).
> 
> ...



Los oficialistas se cuidan mucho de no explicar nunca estos hechos, pues como dices en el siglo XII ya se tenian muchos mas conocimientos de ingenieria que en la fecha en que supuestamente se construyeron las piramides.
Los oficilialistas tienen la cara mas dura que el granito de Aswan, pues conocen todo esto, y tontos no son, aun asi prefieren conservar la "comedera" y el sueldo, a ser honestos y partir de cero.


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En la práctica, las cuadrillas de obreros contratadas a tal efecto *no pudieron mover más de dos bloques diarios.* El método empleado, a base de empujarlos con cuñas y palancas para arrastrarlos luego con cuerdas, de manera que cayeran por su propio peso, resultó contraproducente. *Las grandes piedras caídas quedaban semienterradas en la arena* y había que sacarlas también de allí si se querían aprovechar como cantera (ésa era la idea original), y tener despejado el acceso, *pero debido a su tamaño resultaba imposible, ya que una vez abajo ya no se contaba con la ayuda de la gravedad, así que no quedaba más remedio que partirlas en pedazos.*
> 
> 
> Ahora bien, eso tampoco era nada fácil, así que al cabo de ocho meses, cuando únicamente se había podido hacer una hendidura en la cara norte de la pirámide, *se desistió del empeño, dejándolo por imposible."
> ...



Recuerdo haber visto hace años un documental donde decían que los romanos utilizaron una pirámide como cantera en los tiempos de la conquista de Egipto, s. I a.C. y les sobró pirámide. Pero no recuerdo cuál.


----------



## ginkoblossom (24 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Recuerdo haber visto hace años un documental donde decían que los romanos utilizaron una pirámide como cantera en los tiempos de la conquista de Egipto, s. I a.C. y les sobró pirámide. Pero no recuerdo cuál.



A unos ocho kilómetros al noroeste de Guiza, cerca del pueblo de Abu Roash, se pueden ver las ruinas de un antiguo edificio. Se trata de la Pirámide de Dyedefra, en ocasiones llamada la cuarta pirámide de Guiza a pesar de la distancia que la separa de las famosas estructuras de El Cairo.

Tiene la particularidad de ser una de las tres pirámides más septentrionales, junto con la de Athribis y otra ya desaparecida cercana a ella, porque todas las demás se construyeron en latitudes más meridionales. De las tres, la más al norte es ésta.

Pero hay más, porque hasta finales del siglo XX los arqueólogos no sabían si la pirámide llegó a terminarse o había quedado inacabada. En el primer caso la cima de la pirámide habría sido la más alta de Egipto (220 metros sobre el nivel del mar, entre 8 y 20 metros de altitud por encima de la cima original de la Gran Pirámide de Keops) y su estado actual sería fruto de la destrucción y reaprovechamiento de las piedras para construcciones posteriores a partir de la época romana en adelante.









La pirámide más al norte de Egipto fue también la más alta, y hoy está en ruinas


A unos ocho kilómetros al noroeste de Guiza, cerca del pueblo de Abu Roash, se pueden ver las ruinas de un antiguo edificio. Se trata de la Pirámide de Dyedefra, en ocasiones llamada la cuarta pirámide de Guiza a pesar de la distancia que la separa de las famosas estructuras de El Cairo. Tiene la




www.labrujulaverde.com





Su construcción se inició alrededor del año 2580 a.C. por orden del faraón Dyedefra, hijo y sucesor de Keops. La pirámide está en una colina desde la que se domina la meseta de Guiza (de ahí que su altitud pudiera haber sido mayor que la de la Gran Pirámide, a pesar de su menor tamaño similar a la de Micerino).

En la década de 1880, Petrie todavía indica que se seguían retirando ingentes cantidades del preciado granito rosa de la pirámide, a razón de 300 camellos cargados diarios.


----------



## n_flamel (24 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> A unos ocho kilómetros al noroeste de Guiza, cerca del pueblo de Abu Roash, se pueden ver las ruinas de un antiguo edificio. Se trata de la Pirámide de Dyedefra, en ocasiones llamada la cuarta pirámide de Guiza a pesar de la distancia que la separa de las famosas estructuras de El Cairo.
> 
> Tiene la particularidad de ser una de las tres pirámides más septentrionales, junto con la de Athribis y otra ya desaparecida cercana a ella, porque todas las demás se construyeron en latitudes más meridionales. De las tres, la más al norte es ésta.
> 
> ...


----------



## ginkoblossom (25 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> A unos ocho kilómetros al noroeste de Guiza, cerca del pueblo de Abu Roash, se pueden ver las ruinas de un antiguo edificio. Se trata de la Pirámide de Dyedefra, en ocasiones llamada la cuarta pirámide de Guiza a pesar de la distancia que la separa de las famosas estructuras de El Cairo.
> 
> Tiene la particularidad de ser una de las tres pirámides más septentrionales, junto con la de Athribis y otra ya desaparecida cercana a ella, porque todas las demás se construyeron en latitudes más meridionales. De las tres, la más al norte es ésta.
> 
> ...



La piramide de Abu Roash, del tamaño de la "peque" de Guiza, 2000 años para desmontarla...


----------



## LMLights (25 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto más investiga uno este asunto más claro queda la subnormalidad que es la teoría oficial.
> 
> Resulta que en el s.XII el gobierno egipcio quiso demoler las pirámides. Empezó por la más pequeña y después de ocho meses de trabajo lo único que consiguió fue esto:
> 
> ...



Interesante lo que comentas por el S.XII (Siglo "Templario" por excelencia), y relativo a Mikerinos/Menkaura. Suponiendo que la historia esa de querer desmontar la pirámide sea cierta. Lo digo porque el patrón que se vé ahí con las piedras no robadas de las hileras inferiores, me hace pensar que la historia real (de la que hay otras versiones o historias), que subyace de la perdida de las piedras exteriores de las pirámides, sea en orígen un gran terremoto. Que es lo más probable, llevándose las piedras exteriores pulimentadas ya caidas.






List of historical earthquakes - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Aquí dan otra cronologia









The Great Pyramid - 144000 Casing Stones


The numeric value 144000 within the esoteric realm. Megalithic casing stones, the Long Count Baktun, Revelation, planet Ceres, & Fibonacci Sequence.



www.lostagesecrets.com





_Now in 1300 AD, a great earthquake struck the Giza region loosening the outer casing stones, causing many to fall off about the base _


----------



## imutes (25 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> A unos ocho kilómetros al noroeste de Guiza, cerca del pueblo de Abu Roash, se pueden ver las ruinas de un antiguo edificio. Se trata de la Pirámide de Dyedefra, en ocasiones llamada la cuarta pirámide de Guiza a pesar de la distancia que la separa de las famosas estructuras de El Cairo.
> 
> Tiene la particularidad de ser una de las tres pirámides más septentrionales, junto con la de Athribis y otra ya desaparecida cercana a ella, porque todas las demás se construyeron en latitudes más meridionales. De las tres, la más al norte es ésta.
> 
> ...



"La brujula verde" es una mina de curiosidades que, aunque oficilistas, no es frecuente hallar en una sola web. De ahí saque el texto sobre el supuesto expolio en "Micerinos".

Sobre el verdadero sucesor de Jufu no se suele hablar mucho pero en el museo del Cairo hay un tanque que, dicen, es el sarcógago del tal Dyedefra con el que se dan unas "curiosas casualidades" matemáticas. Voy a invocar a @Perro Viejo porque creo que le puede interesar.

Planteemos un problema más o menos tal que así:

"_Construye en tanque de piedra en el que sus medidas lineales y de volumen, tanto exteriores como interiores, corresponden a un mismo número, su inverso, su doble, su mitad (más bien la mitad su cuadrado, aunque esto último no me convence ...) quedando establecido dicho nº y su parte decimal_"

Eso sería ¿resolver 9 ecuaciones con a lo sumo 6 incognitas? Irresoluble ¿no?

Bien, parece que lo consiguieron. Lo 1º que tenemos que hacer es medir con el misma medida que utilizaron en dicho tanque y lo obtenemos midiendo el interior del tanque: mide 2 unidades (en metros sería 1,046 x 2). Para simplificar, en adelante no voy a utilizar el sistema métrico sino que voy a dar las medidas según esa unidad ¿ok?


Largo interior 2

Largo exterior 2,34 = 1,17 x 2

Ancho exterior 1,17

Ancho interior 0,855 = 1 /1,17

Alto exterior 0,855

Alto interior 0,685 = (1,17^2)/2 = 0,68445

Grosor del sarcófago 0,17

Volumen exterior.
2,34x 1,17x 0,855= 1,17x2

Volumen interior:
2,0 x 0,855 x 0,685= 1,17


No olvidemos que utilizaban mates de primaria, no usaban decimales y esto lo consiguieron de casualidad 

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Perro Viejo (25 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> "La brujula verde" es una mina de curiosidades que, aunque oficilistas, no es frecuente hallar en una sola web. De ahí saque el texto sobre el supuesto expolio en "Micerinos".
> 
> Sobre el verdadero sucesor de Jufu no se suele hablar mucho pero en el museo del Cairo hay un tanque que, dicen, es el sarcógago del tal Dyedefra con el que se dan unas "curiosas casualidades" matemáticas. Voy a invocar a @Perro Viejo porque creo que le puede interesar.
> 
> ...



El que no conocieran o no usaran decimales no me parece tan importante. De hecho es sabido que sí dominaban las fracciones, así que bien pudieron medir algo usando fracciones. Es decir, tal objeto mide 3 codos 2 dedos y 1/6 de dedo por ejemplo. Al final es lo mismo. Lo que está claro es que sabían bastante geometría.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Una noticia de estos días, en el desierto africano puedes encontrarte a la vista con muchas rocas y minerales distintos, no hay que dar por sentado que toda la herramienta era de cobre, igual que las estatuas de bronce se resutilizaron para fines militares , esas herramientas valiosas se reultilizaron y no nos han llegado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea, que al final la historia de la pi


lefebre dijo:


> Y bien impresionantes y bonitas que son. Ya te digo que los acueductos y templos griegos y cualquier edificio de la edad media y románica son la leche. Yo creo que estamos todos de acuerdo. El mismo descubrimiento del fuego, o del acero, etc... son en sí mismos BRUTALES por sí solos, ya da para que te montes la película.
> En cierto modo envidio tu inocencia y capacidad infantil por sorprenderte por todo.
> Me mola la parte en que dices que la parte de arriba es normal que sea la que más vandalizada está. Nada mejor que escalar 100 metros para ponerte a vandalizar, jajajajaja



Se refiere a la capa de encima de toda la piramide(incluida la base) no al vertice.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> "La brujula verde" es una mina de curiosidades que, aunque oficilistas, no es frecuente hallar en una sola web. De ahí saque el texto sobre el supuesto expolio en "Micerinos".
> 
> Sobre el verdadero sucesor de Jufu no se suele hablar mucho pero en el museo del Cairo hay un tanque que, dicen, es el sarcógago del tal Dyedefra con el que se dan unas "curiosas casualidades" matemáticas. Voy a invocar a @Perro Viejo porque creo que le puede interesar.
> 
> ...



Si pones :
Ancho exterior 1,17

Ancho interior 0,855 = 1 /1,17

Como algo relevante estas diciendo que los egipcios usabam el sistema métrico.


En cualquier otro sistema metrico no se cumpliria esa relación.

Eso o que egipcios predijeron que en futuro se usaria el sistema metrico para que lo usasen los magufos en sus maguferias.


----------



## imutes (25 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> El que no conocieran o no usaran decimales no me parece tan importante. De hecho es sabido que sí dominaban las fracciones, así que bien pudieron medir algo usando fracciones. Es decir, tal objeto mide 3 codos 2 dedos y 1/6 de dedo por ejemplo. Al final es lo mismo. Lo que está claro es que sabían bastante geometría.



En este caso no creo que se pueda resolver geométricamente. Matemáticamente es extremadamente difícil sino imposible.

¡Saludos!



Antiparticula dijo:


> Como algo relevante estas diciendo que los egipcios usabam el sistema métrico.
> 
> 
> En cualquier otro sistema metrico no se cumpliria esa relación.



NOP, para nada.

Como ya dije:

"Para simplificar, en adelante no voy a utilizar el sistema métrico sino que *voy a dar las medidas según esa unidad *¿ok? "

En consecuencia y al contrario de lo que dices, si expresara esa medida con el sistema métrico NO SE CUMPLIRÍAN las relaciones expuestas.

Esta es la última vez que se respondo a un tipo que habla de magufos a la primera de cambio y que además sin entender lo que lee.


¡Todo hay que explicarlo varias veces, qué cruz!
.


----------



## lefebre (25 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> O sea, que al final la historia de la pi
> 
> Se refiere a la capa de encima de toda la piramide(incluida la base) no al vertice.



La capa exterior no tiene ningún misterio, es la más fácil de trabajar, parte de ella queda en alguna pirámide. También se cree que la parte superior estaba recubierta en su origen de láminas de oro.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En este caso no creo que se pueda resolver geométricamente. Matemáticamente es extremadamente difícil sino imposible.
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> ...



Por favor, no cortes la cita y explica que significa esto:

"Ancho exterior 1,17

Ancho interior 0,855 = 1 /1,17"


----------



## imutes (25 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Por favor, no cortes la cita y explica que significa esto:
> 
> "Ancho exterior 1,17
> 
> Ancho interior 0,855 = 1 /1,17"



¡Es muy sencillo, verás!

Significa básicamente 4 cosas:


Que no sabes leer.
Que no sabes qué es un nº inverso.
Que confundes el sistema de numeración en base 10 con el sistema métrico.
Que te pillo la ESO y no te fue muy bien.
 En todo caso pareces ser tú el único que no ha comprendido el significado así que, si tienes más dudas, pregúntale a tu "_seño_" o empieza con Barrio Sésamo.

¡Buenas noches!

.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Es muy sencillo, verás!
> 
> Significa básicamente 4 cosas:
> 
> ...



Lo que suponía.
No eres capaz de explicarlo.

Por lo tanto es una casualidad.

Por cierto el que no sabe calcular inversos eres tu.

1/1,17 = 
0.8547008547


----------



## LMLights (26 May 2022)

No es sólo que las construcciones de las que hablamos, muestran un conocimiento de matemáticas muy avanzado (razón aurea, PI, Phi, etc), cosa que queda demostrado en las dimensiones de la Cámara del Rey de Keops y el sarcófago en su interior. Es que probablemente conocían secretos matemáticos que ni siquiera son de dominio público hoy.



MIN 1.44.50


----------



## imutes (26 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> No eres capaz de explicarlo.




No, ya está explicado pero no sabes leer y por eso no lo entiendes.

En todo caso eres tú el único que no ha comprendido el significado así que, si tienes más dudas, pregúntale a tu "_seño_" o empieza con Barrio Sésamo.

Y que lo sepas, 0.8547008547 redondeado a 3 decimales es 0,855 de toda la vida. Has cogido la calculadora y has dividido lo que he puesto pero no sabías (o no sabes) lo que es un nº inverso

¡De nada!



LMLights dijo:


> probablemente conocían secretos matemáticos que ni siquiera son de dominio público hoy.



Como el problema del tanque de ¡Hay imbéciles que creen que es casualidad!

Cuando tenga un rato veré los vídeos,

¡Gracias!

PD.: tengo pendiente hacer un resumen de varios ejemplos matemáticos pero da mucha pereza ¡hay por aquí algunos brutos que no entienden nada!

.


----------



## Antiparticula (26 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, ya está explicado pero no sabes leer y por eso no lo entiendes.
> 
> En todo caso eres tú el único que no ha comprendido el significado así que, si tienes más dudas, pregúntale a tu "_seño_" o empieza con Barrio Sésamo.
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué redondeas a 3 decimales y no a 4 o a dos?

Pues por pura casualidad . Sin ningún rigor matemático.


----------



## ginkoblossom (26 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Y por qué redondeas a 3 decimales y no a 4 o a dos?
> 
> Pues por pura casualidad . Sin ningún rigor matemático.



En matematicas, los metodos de aproximacion o redondeo son aceptados como validos, puesto que cuando redondeas valores para ser sumados, restados, multiplicados o divididos, es mejor redondear a números con los que sea fácil trabajar. 

La unica licencia que observo en los calculos es que se ha redondeado a 2 y 3 decimales, que dicho sea de paso no es algo ilogico, absurdo o incoherente, y el enunciado del problema no exige un redondeo concreto a dos, tres o "n" decimales.

En resumen, los calculos y el uso del redondeo son logicos y coherentes para el fin que se busca, que es resolver un acertijo matematico, que convierte medidas indeterminadas de longitud y volumen a numeros, con el objeto de obtener una elegante y "asombrosa" solucion al enunciado del problema. Es efectista, el resultado "no sirve" para mas que hacer un juego de numeros, pero implica un conocimiento matematico superior y una intencionalidad manifiesta. Si me apuras, hasta que solo funcione mezclando 2 y 3 decimales te da una pista de la "broma" implicita, pues la ecuacion relaciona medidas de longitud y volumen. Y ese es un indicio de autoria egipcia muy manifiesto, pues esa gente tenia una aficion a dejar "troleos" en sus obras...


Largo interior 2

Largo exterior 2,34 = 1,17 x 2

Ancho exterior 1,17

Ancho interior 0,855 = 1 /1,17

Alto exterior 0,855

Alto interior 0,685 = (1,17^2)/2 = 0,68445

Grosor del sarcófago 0,17

Volumen exterior.
2,34x 1,17x 0,855= 1,17x2

Volumen interior:
2,0 x 0,855 x 0,685= 1,17


----------



## Boba Fet II (26 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> La pirámide está formada por escalones. El revestimiento debe ir encajado en esos escalones y de esa forma no se cae.
> 
> En esta página hay un par de fotos del revestimiento que se pueden ampliar bastante.
> 
> ...



La piramide de Kefren no se por que razon es siempre la gran olvidada,el patito feo,cuando es tambien una obra colosal,alucinante.Esas fotos que que has adjuntado cuando se amplian dan idea de lo increible del trabajo del revestimiento.

Cuantos bloques de revestimiento tendria la piramide de Kefren originalmente?Minimo 100.000.Imaginaros lo que debió ser cortarlos,transportarlos,alisarlos y luego subirlos hasta 140 metros de altura mientras se ajustaban con precision matematica.

Y he olvidado comentar que muchas hileras de los bloques del revestimiento tienen diferentes alturas un hecho para el cual no encuentro explicacion.


----------



## n_flamel (26 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> La piramide de Kefren no se por que razon es siempre la gran olvidada,el patito feo,cuando es tambien una obra colosal,alucinante.Esas fotos que que has adjuntado cuando se amplian dan idea de lo increible del trabajo del revestimiento.
> 
> Cuantos bloques de revestimiento tendria la piramide de Kefren originalmente?Minimo 100.000.Imaginaros lo que debió ser cortarlos,transportarlos,alisarlos y luego subirlos hasta 140 metros de altura mientras se ajustaban con precision matematica.
> 
> Y he olvidado comentar que muchas hileras de los bloques del revestimiento tienen diferentes alturas un hecho para el cual no encuentro explicacion.



Esto que dices que me lleva a pensar algo estúpido: que debieron poner el revestimiento de arriba hacia abajo, empezando por la cúspide, porque si no como iban a subirlo, ¿eh?


----------



## Boba Fet II (26 May 2022)




----------



## Boba Fet II (26 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Esto que dices que me lleva a pensar algo estúpido: que debieron poner el revestimiento de ariba hacia abajo, empezando por la cúspide, porque si no como iban a subirlo, ¿eh?



No tengo ni puta idea de como debieron colocar con esa precision los bloques del revestimiento pero si empezaran desde arriba hubiera sido aún más dificil conseguir esa precision y no desviarse y cometer errores.

Decia el ingeniero Rudolf Gantenbrink (el que decubrió las famosas puertecitas de los canales de ventilacion) y que hizo mediciones sobre la piramide de Kefren y su revestimiento que este ultimo tenia una pequeña desviacion en una de sus caras pero esa desviacion bien pudo crearse a causa de los terremotos o a la perdida del revestimiento que sontenia la parte de la cupula.


----------



## imutes (26 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> En matematicas, los metodos de aproximacion o redondeo son aceptados como validos, puesto que cuando redondeas valores para ser sumados, restados, multiplicados o divididos, es mejor redondear a números con los que sea fácil trabajar.
> 
> La unica licencia que observo en los calculos es que se ha redondeado a 2 y 3 decimales, que dicho sea de paso no es algo ilogico, absurdo o incoherente, y el enunciado del problema no exige un redondeo concreto a dos, tres o "n" decimales.
> 
> ...



¡Gracias por la aportación! 

Despues de haber tenido ya que repetir que las medidas dadas son en las unidades propias del tanque y no en el sistema métrico, solo me faltaba tener que explicar que es el ancho exterior o el ancho interior ¡De Barrio Sésamo! 

Sobre el redondeo sería bastante absurdo, ya que es un mero ejemplo, escribir 2,000 o 2,340 etc. Aún así, ya advertía que el de la mitad del cuadrado no me convencía del todo ¡y eso que estaría hablando de un error de menos de 6 diezmilésimas*!

¡Saludos!

* Espero que ningún troll confunda diezmilésimas con con décimas de milimetro aunque visto lo visto ... ¡capaces son!

.


----------



## imutes (26 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> La piramide de Kefren no se por que razon es siempre la gran olvidada,el patito feo,cuando es tambien una obra colosal,alucinante.Esas fotos que que has adjuntado cuando se amplian dan idea de lo increible del trabajo del revestimiento.
> 
> Cuantos bloques de revestimiento tendria la piramide de Kefren originalmente?Minimo 100.000.Imaginaros lo que debió ser cortarlos,transportarlos,alisarlos y luego subirlos hasta 140 metros de altura mientras se ajustaban con precision matematica.
> 
> Y he olvidado comentar que muchas hileras de los bloques del revestimiento tienen diferentes alturas un hecho para el cual no encuentro explicacion.



El tema del post se centra en La Gran Pirámide, supongo que no solo porque es la mayor sino porque es la más perfecta, aunque muchos pensamos que las 3 junto a algunos templos y las Esfinge forman parte de un mismo proyecto en Guiza.

Precisamente el hecho de que los bloques de revestimiento de _Kefren_ sean cada uno diferentes hace que sea menos sensible a las ondas sísmicas. Es el mismo principio que se aplica a la mayoría de los otros bloques en la construcción. Parece que en _Keops_ el revestimiento pagó caro su perfección. Aún así duró milenios.

.


----------



## imutes (26 May 2022)

Con tu permiso @ginkoblossom voy a _enmarcar_ con letra grande tu resumen (quizas a @Perro Viejo le interese)

"En resumen, los calculos y el uso del redondeo son logicos y coherentes para el fin que se busca, que es resolver un acertijo matematico, *que convierte medidas indeterminadas de longitud y volumen a numeros*, con el objeto de obtener una elegante y "asombrosa" solucion al enunciado del problema. Es efectista, el resultado "no sirve" para mas que hacer un juego de numeros, pero *implica un conocimiento matematico superior y una intencionalidad manifiesta.* Si me apuras, hasta que solo funcione mezclando 2 y 3 decimales te da una pista de la "broma" implicita, pues *la ecuacion relaciona medidas de longitud y volumen.*"

 Ahora y dado que no sabemos para qué servían esos tanques, quizas no se trate de un mero acertijo; ese esfuerzo bien podría obedecer a un "estandar" de diseño necesario para cumplir cierta función para nosotros desconocida.

Por otro lado dices:



ginkoblossom dijo:


> Y ese es un indicio de autoria egipcia muy manifiesto, pues esa gente tenia una aficion a dejar "troleos" en sus obras...



No sé hasta qué punto lo podemos considerar _un indicio de autoria egipcia muy manifiesto_ porque, como ya he dicho, quizas no sea un mero acertijo aunque entiendo que debes conocer varios "troleos" típicamente egipcios. Eso puntos suspensivos me dejan en ascuas ¡cuéntanos más, please!

Al respecto ya hace días que estoy buscando un texto sobre los obeliscos de Karnak que mandó erigir Hatshepsut -de hecho los más grandes- donde la faraon se jactaba que en el futuro, los que los admiraban, quedarían estupefactos preguntándose cómo los habían conseguido construir.

¡Espero noticias de los troleos!

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (27 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Al respecto ya hace días que estoy buscando un texto sobre los obeliscos de Karnak que mandó erigir Hatshepsut -de hecho los más grandes- donde la faraon se jactaba que en el futuro, los que los admiraban, quedarían estupefactos preguntándose cómo los habían conseguido construir.



He encontrado algo similar que está escrito en la base de uno de los obeliscos. Esta es la traducción (en inglés):


I have done them with my heart, which loves my father Amun. I have had access to his secret for the first time. I have been introduced to his strong spirits. I shall not forget anything I go through. My majesty knows it is sacred. What I have done was really according to his command. He has guided me. I cannot do anything that is his doing. It is he who gives commands. I have not slept concerning his temple. I do not hide what I go through.


My heart is like Sia (goddess of wisdom) in front of my father, for I understand my father's wishes. I have not neglected the city of the Lord of All, but have given it my all. Therefore I know it is the horizon on earth, the great hill of beginning, the good eye of the Lord of All, in place of his heart which shows his beauty, encompassing all who follow him.


*The king himself says I have put it before the people who shall come in the future, whose hearts care for this monument * which I have made for my father. *Those who shall talk in discussion, who shall look into the future.* It is I who lives in the palace, I who remember my creator. My heart led me to make obelisks of electrum. From them I speak to the sky, in the honourable court of columns, between the two great pylons of the great king, the strong bull, the King of Upper and Lower Egypt, Aakheperkare, deceased.


Truly my heart turns this way and that, concerning what people speak and think - *people who will see my monument years later, who will speak of what I have made. Beware of saying, 'I do not know why you have made that'* - a mountain fashioned entirely of gold like that which has been made, which lives for Re, and loves me.

¡Pues no le faltaba razón, no!

.


----------



## ginkoblossom (27 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Ahora y dado que no sabemos para qué servían esos tanques, quizas no se trate de un mero acertijo; ese esfuerzo bien podría obedecer a un "estandar" de diseño necesario para cumplir cierta función para nosotros desconocida.
> 
> Por otro lado dices:
> 
> ...





@imutes lo de las "bromas" egipcias es una apreciación personal en muchos ambitos del legado egipcio, unas veces es intencional (la frase en negrita de Hatsepsut), a veces implicito (lo de dejar una ecuación resuelta en un sarcofago es una buena broma, dejando de lado si dicho sarcofago necesitaba cumplir esas proporciones),a veces es subjetivo (yo le veo mucha gracia en que la unica estatua de Keops es una figurita de pocos centimetros y su supuesta piramide es la mayor de Egipto), y a veces las bromas son directas y gráficas (la broma estaba deificada en la figura del dios Bes).

Aquí dejo enlace donde explican muy bien el asunto:





Lúdica y burla en el Antiguo Egipto | Graphic derision in Ancient Egypt | Humor Sapiens







humorsapiens.com





Mi punto de vista, los egipcios (antiguos y actuales) son muy bromistas, les encanta el "troleo", y de alguna manera creo que el conjunto de su obra nos viene a decir algo así como "hey, no os creais gentes del futuro que sois lo más evolucionado, aqui nosotros con palos y taparrabos construimos la mayor obra de la Historia"...
Lo mismo aplica para la riqueza, ves el pobre Tutankamon y te dice "no te aferres a tus riquezas, nada te llevarás..."

Obviamente esto son apreciaciones personales, que no van más allá de querer ver lo que quiero ver, sin ninguna validez académica. 
Pero no deja de tener su punto gracioso que los academicos oficialistas se crean o nos hagan creer que la gran piramide se hizo en 20 años sin apenas tecnología, y se tomen taaaan en serio sus conocimientos basados en "bromas", como cuando a Herodoto un guia egipcio de la epoca le contó lo que quiso, y con eso los academicos cimientan un pilar de conocimiento inamobible, cuando Herodoto simplemente cuenta lo que le han contado, por ejemplo:

_Heródoto no hace con ello más que recoger los testimonios que le ofrecían en aquellos tiempos los mismos sacerdotes egipcios que le informaban, y que dotaban a su propia cultura de una fabulosa longevidad. “Hasta este punto de mi relato, me informaron los egipcios y sus sacerdotes, indicándome que desde el primer rey hasta ese sacerdote de Hefesto, que reinó en último lugar, había habido trescientas cuarenta y una generaciones humanas y, en ellas, otros tantos sumos sacerdotes y reyes. Ahora bien, trescientas generaciones humanas suponen diez mil años, pues tres generaciones humanas son cien años; por su parte, las cuarenta y una generaciones restantes -que hay que añadir a las trescientas- representan mil trescientos cuarenta años. Pues bien, según mis informadores, en el transcurso de once mil trescientos cuarenta años, ningún dios había aparecido en forma humana, y afirmaban que nada semejante se había producido, ni antes ni después, entre los demás reyes que hubo en Egipto. Además, aseguraban que, durante ese tiempo, el sol había cambiado cuatro veces de posición: en dos ocasiones había salido por donde ahora se pone y en otras dos se había puesto por donde ahora sale, sin que en el transcurso de esos años se alterara en Egipto nada, ni los beneficios que sus habitantes obtienen de la tierra y el río, ni los síntomas de las enfermedades, ni las condiciones de la muerte” (II, 142)._​
Todo ello sin demérito de la labor que los académicos hacen, sin menoscabo de sus conocimientos, evidentemente son los que más pueden saber, y cada uno en su campo son gente brillante, por ejemplo el forero @Luis Castaño que estoy convencido que sabe lo que no está escrito sobre metrología y demás, pero si abrazan mucho el "oficialismo" quedan expuestos a las bromas o "troleos" de los egipcios, los antiguos y los actuales. Lo mismo que los del bando contrario, los piramidologos vondamikens y alienigenas ancestrales varios, tambien quedan expuestos a la gran broma egipcia.


----------



## imutes (27 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> @imutes lo de las "bromas" egipcias es una apreciación personal en muchos ambitos del legado egipcio, unas veces es intencional (la frase en negrita de Hatsepsut), a veces implicito (lo de dejar una ecuación resuelta en un sarcofago es una buena broma, dejando de lado si dicho sarcofago necesitaba cumplir esas proporciones),a veces es subjetivo (yo le veo mucha gracia en que la unica estatua de Keops es una figurita de pocos centimetros y su supuesta piramide es la mayor de Egipto), y a veces las bromas son directas y gráficas (la broma estaba deificada en la figura del dios Bes).
> 
> Aquí dejo enlace donde explican muy bien el asunto:
> 
> ...



Acepto pues troleo como apreciación personal. Ok.

De los actuales egipcios podríamos decir también que son muy "pesaos", que forma parte de su cultura islámica la taqiyya, que del troleo a los turistas por aquí sabemos mucho pero no olvidemos que también pueden tener muy mala leche.

En cuanto a los antiguos, si consideramos el obelisco de Hatshepsut como una "troleo" sería una una broma pesadísima de 350 toneladas ¡Y que decir de la broma de La Gran Pirámide!

Que a Herodoto lo _trolearon_ es evidente ¡Le llegaron a decir que Keops financió la pirámide prostituyendo a su hija!

Bromas aparte, el link es muy interesante.

El "problema" con los académicos es claro: el nivel alcanzado por la evidencia desde el punto de vista de la ingeniería no coincide con el nivel cultural admitido.

No me parece justo comparar el oficialismo con el daikenismo por 2 razones fundamentales:

Los oficialistas se arrogan de un conocimiento subjetivo y muy dudoso como verdad científica.
Entre los no oficialistas hay una gran variedad de análisis e interpretaciones. El _reductio ad daiken_ es falaz.
En cuanto a castaño, es un filólogo e investigador. Si hubiese presentado sus observaciones cual investigador, no habría tenido mayor problema !será por investigadores! pero dudar del CR usado en La Gran Pirámide me parece absurdo cuando los propios constructores dejaron clara evidencia de ello: el zócalo que la rodea= 0,5236m

Ese tipo de arrogancia intransigente ha impedido que hablemos abiertamente de otras opciones, incluido que conocieran Pi, Phi o incluso el metro. Podemos encontrar el *ese CR*, Pi, Phi y el metro en muchas catedrales también.
Surgen de foma _natural _desde la geometría y el sistema numérico en base 10:

Imaginémos una circunferencia de diámetro 1 (1 lo que sea ¿ok?)

Evidentemente el perímetro es igual a Pi, 3,1416. Todo fácil y claro ¿cierto?

Ahora dividamos el perimetro en 6 arcos iguales.

3,1416/6=0,5236

Ahora solo nos queda calcular cuanto medirían los 5 arcos restantes.

0,5236*5=2,618 ¿De que nos suena ese nº?

¡Exacto, el el nº Phi al cuadrado! Ese curioso número que la naturaleza se empeña en utilizar y cumple la cualidad de que su cuadrado es igual a si mismo más 1 y su inverso es igual a si mismo menos 1.

¿Casualidad? Si los constructores se empeñaron en representar el cosmos no se me ocurre mejor ejemplo.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## LMLights (27 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Que a Herodoto lo _trolearon_ es evidente ¡Le llegaron a decir que Keops financió la pirámide prostituyendo a su hija!



Obvio, sin embargo, de HERODOTO se pueden sacar algunos datos interesantes. Como el hecho de denominar a KEOPS la "pirámide silbante" -the singing pyramid- (al parecer alguna historia relativa a cuando la piramide estaba completa y en funcionamiento emitiendo un sonido de baja frecuencia -como un HUM, o zumbido, lo que refuerza la tésis de la pirámide como máquina energética -cerrada al vacío, de ahí la perfección de las juntas donde no cabe una cuchilla de afeitar, o por suponer, que por las aberturas de salida -las famosas canalizaciones- salía vapor de agua a presión -literalmente como una olla a presión-.









The Great Pyramid of Giza as a monument of creation - Part 4: Fire Element


Dr. Andrija K. Puharich, born in 1918 in Chicago, was a physician, inventor and parapsychologist and has many patents of inventions in the medical field to his name.




www.ancient-origins.net





_This shaft was responsible for a low humming *sound* made by the *pyramid* and which *Herodotus* mentioned (the "*singing* *pyramid*"). _


Otro tema interesante es la asociación del "Pueblo Contacto" Hebreo (Israelita/Judíos), ligado al Antiguo Egípto. De ahí también podemos sacar interesantes asociaciones.En concreto nos iríamos a la rama Levita, y toda ésta historia de esclavitud y ÉXODO con EGIPTO en el centro de todo.

"El Pueblo Elegido". Bien, aquí hay una asociación muy curiosa. Los Judios veneran las piedras como si fueran algo "vivo" (piedras en las tumbas, como vemos en la película de La Lista de Schindler).

De ahí la costumbre de dejar piedras encima de las tumbas hebreas.







_"*God* *sleeps* *in* the *minerals*, awakens in *plants*, walks in animals, and thinks in man." _

La interpretación esotérica lleva a algun tipo de ritual o transferencia del alma a las piedras (mitología de los Jentilak, u "hombres de piedra", o "gigantes dentro de rocas".




Es algo metafórico, pero ligando EGIPTO y JUDÍOS, llegamos a un interesante hecho, que seguro es heredado ancestralemente de las Tierras de Egípto. La Ley MOSAICA explícitamente sentencia que todo TEMPLO ha de ser de *"PIEDRA NO CORTADA" *(como considerando a las rocas algo "vivo" o "santo" que ha de respetarse -que forma parte de la creación-.









Why did the stones in Deuteronomy 27:4 have to be uncut?


In Deuteronomy 27:4-8, Moses tells the people of Israel, “on the day you cross over the Jordan to the land that the Lord your God is giving you, you shall set up large stones and plaster them with …




loreneleaving.wordpress.com





_“on the day you cross over the Jordan to the land that the Lord your God is giving you, you shall set up large stones and plaster them with plaster… You shall wield no iron tool on them; you shall build an altar to the Lord your God of *uncut stones.”* _

Esto dice la LEY:
TEMPLOS de *"PIEDRA NO CORTADA"*







NO PROFANARÁS los TEMPLOS construyéndolos con piedra cortada. ¿De dónde sacaron los levítas ésto?. Probablemente de EGÍPTO.

Por otro lado las DINASTÍAS y nombres del Antiguo Egípto, parece más bien un acomodo a posteriori de una información esencial que nada tiene que ver con ninguna dinastía.

Por ejemplo, LA GRAN PIRÁMIDE de KEOPS, se atribuye a un supuesto monarca, cuyo nombre en griego (tradición Ptolemaica) es KEOPS. El nombre copto auténtico más antiguo es KHUFU.

Éste nombre, más alla de la pseudociencia de la llamada Egiptología Moderna, tiene una acepción mistérica, cosmológica y astronómica ("Viento del Norte Celestial"), una posible reseña al link que hay de ésta supuesta MÁQUINA MONUMENTAL, orientada a la perfección a los 4 puntos cardinales y al NORTE geográfico (de hecho podemos trazar una línea desde Gizeh hasta el Polo Norte, que curiosamente pasa por "SAN PEDRO" -San Petersburgo-.

Así como al hecho de que los canales de ventilación conducen a varias estrellas (entre ellas la Estrella Polar). Otro guiño al hecho de que ésta MAQUINA conecta literalmente el Cielo y La Tierra.

KHUFU, tiene una acepción de "Viento del Norte" (QuFu en el ámbito chino, Chubut en Argentina, Chufut Kale en Crimea), son pequeños retazos de un mundo olvidado, y un concepto que no tiene nada que ver con ninguna persona o "dinastía".

KHUFU (Viento del Norte Celestial)
Qufu - Wikipedia (Crooked Hill, Windmill Hill)
Chufut-Kale - Wikipedia (Double Fortress)

El nombre probablemente se pueda dividir en dos partículas HOO y FU (Foo).
Como el universal grito de victoria o "Canto al Sol", HU-RRA.









Leones de Fu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Foo, FU (en Chino, Destino)

¿Había DOS esfinges en Gizeh?








La esfinge: el león perdido de Gizeh - Web Oficial de Nacho Ares


Artículo publicado en la revista Más Allá de la Ciencia en 2001. Destapada decenas de veces de las arenas del desierto, hasta el día de hoy nadie ha podido descubrir los verdaderos misterios que oculta la Esfinge de la meseta de Gizeh. Como si se tratara de un perfecto laberinto urdido por los...




nachoares.com






Otras interpretaciones llevan a la "fuerza solar" o a la serpiente del cielo (del Norte), -la Aurora Boreal-, Judah Ben Hur, o los Hurritas.

Veamos varios nombres de "Reyes" (si es que fueron eso), o en realidad el significado es otra cosa.

KHUFU puede que no tenga NADA que ver con ningún rey (la falsificación de antiguos conocimientos a partir de una "piedra rosetta").
SNEFERU (Piramide de Snefru), puede hacer referencia al término NEFERU/NETHERU (Inframundo/Mundo de los Muertos o "Más Allá")









Why the Neteru of Ancient Egypt?


Why the Neteru of Ancient Egypt ? – by Rahotep © 2007 I owe my life's work to The Neteru of ancient Egypt . This introduction to the Names of Neter is my tribute of thanks and gratitude to all the Names of Neter for having given me life and loving me always, unconditionally. I would like to give...




rahotep.jimdofree.com












The Riddle Of The Wise "god" Thoth And Ta-Neteru - The "land Of The Gods" - Alternative View | Mysteries of civilizations 2022


The one who brought peace and wisdom to the ancient Earth God, who, as the ancient Egyptians believed, taught their ancestors astronomy, was the wise One: "He who knows the heavens, able to count the stars, Z




greatplainsparanormal.com





KAFRA (Kefrén), ¿será de verdad un nombre propio o una categoría genérica?.
Ka-Feren (el que trae la iluminación, el KA)
Men-Ka-Aura





Menkaure (Mykerinos) | Ancient Egypt Online







ancientegyptonline.co.uk





¿De verdad son "nombres de Reyes"? o por el contrario ¿los últimos destellos de un vasto y anciano conocimiento convertidos en "dinastías"?

DJEDEFRE (Djed, Pilar de Osiris que representa el "equlibrio electromagnético" del mundo el "árbol del mundo").

El DJED

Abydoss, Osiris y la erección del Djed (restablecimiento del "orden electromagnético)







DJED, Cámaras "de descarga" y ANKH













Curiosa correspondencia formal.






Mensuración y goniometría de la pirámide de Keops


En el hilo sobre arquitectura megalítica ha salido la cuestión, cómo no, de la pirámide de Keops y una cosa que me fascina es que aparte de las dificultades técnicas que superaron los egipcios a la hora de trabajar, transportar y manipular los bloques de piedra que la componen, es el hecho que...




www.burbuja.info










La pirámide de Keops estaba coronada por una esfera de dos metros, según un arquitecto


Las investigaciones del catalán Miguel Pérez-Sánchez concluyen que la maravilla egipcia era una «especie de enciclopedia del saber de su tiempo» Las investigaciones del arquitecto catalán Miquel Pérez-Sánchez durante más de diez años han permitido reconstruir por ordenador con gran exactitud...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LMLights (27 May 2022)

¿Seguro que esos nombres son Reyes y Dinastías?. Claro, ¿como nos van a engañar, hombre?

Sean lo que sean las PIRÁMIDES, la correspondencia CIELO-TIERRA (que no es meramente simbólica), ES INNEGABLE.



Estudio Revela que la Gran Pirámide de Giza puede Focalizar Energía Electromagnética









La disposición en la "Tierra de los Sabios" (Egípto o KA-PTAH), de muchas pirámides tiene su correspondencia en el cielo, es decir, las constelaciones.









Ancient Egyptian Astronomy: Discover about Egyptian Contributions to Astronomy | CosmoNova


Learn the key facts about ancient Egyptian astronomy. Discover the secret of the pyramids, find out why early Egyptians worshipped the Sun and which ancient Egyptian invention we still use today.




cosmonova.org





Siendo el NILO el río "celestial" (Eridanus)
Keops conduce a Al-Nilam en el cinturón belénico de Orión. La correspondencia en grados no es perfecta (hay varias hipótesis al respecto).







Alguien comento el caso extraño de la "4ª pirámide" (o lo que hubiera ahí) en Abu-Roash", (Djedefre) que como predecía, encrípta a SIRIO (la estrella más importante de todas, quizás más que el propio SOL -RA- porque determina EL TIEMPO -los calendarios SOTHICOS-).







Estas correspondencias, NO PUEDEN SER CASUALIDAD, y no son una mera representación simbólica, nos están dando MUCHÍSIMA más información (al parecer "tabú").















Something Is Heating Up Inside Egypt’s Ancient Pyramids And Scientists Can’t Explain It!


Two weeks of new thermal scanning in Egypt’s Giza pyramids have identified anomalies in the 4,500-year-old burial structures, including a major one in the largest pyramid, the Antiquities Ministry announced recently. The scanning showed “a particularly impressive one (anomaly) located on the...




www.lifecoachcode.com



















The Ancient Egyptian Pyramids: A Gateway to The Stars? - Icestech


The ancient Egyptians watched Earth’s night sky closely and named constellations after their gods. But did the builders of the pyramids really make these monuments with the stars in mind? Giza pyramids Some researchers suggest the Giza pyramids were built in alignment with the stars. But that...




icestech.info







Los Dioses del Nuevo Milenio - 04





Los Dioses del Nuevo Milenio - 09


----------



## imutes (28 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Obvio, sin embargo, de HERODOTO se pueden sacar algunos datos interesantes. Como el hecho de denominar a KEOPS la "pirámide silbante" -the singing pyramid- (al parecer alguna historia relativa a cuando la piramide estaba completa y en funcionamiento emitiendo un sonido de baja frecuencia -como un HUM, o zumbido, lo que refuerza la tésis de la pirámide como máquina energética -cerrada al vacío, de ahí la perfección de las juntas donde no cabe una cuchilla de afeitar, o por suponer, que por las aberturas de salida -las famosas canalizaciones- salía vapor de agua a presión -literalmente como una olla a presión-.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buff, demasiada información para mí.

Voy a centrarme en lo que exponía ayer pero ahora, ya que tú lo citas, copiando los cálculos de Miquel Pérez-Sánchez, Doctor arquitecto, de su web. Reitero que no es el primero ni el único en encontrar la relación entre el Metro el CR Pi y Phi y que se puede observar incluso en algunas catedrales.



*La Gran Pirámide y el espacio*


*El codo real y el metro *

La relación entre el codo real y el metro ha sido establecida por los estudios egiptológicos realizados hasta ahora, que se han basado en la medida de varas de madera con marcas en codos reales. El resultado obtenido es 1 codo real = 0,5236 m.
Al respecto, se produce un hecho desconcertante: 0,5236 equivale, a la vez, a Π/6 y a Φ2/5, ya que 3,1416 / 6 = 0,5236 y también 2,6180 / 5 = 0,5236.
Es decir, si dividimos el Número Π entre 6, nos da el mismo resultado que si dividimos el cuadrado del Número de Oro entre 5. Y en ambos casos obtenemos lo que mide un codo real ¡en metros!

Es más, si dibujamos una circunferencia de 1 metro de diámetro y inscribimos un hexágono en la misma, el arco de circunferencia que corresponde a un lado de ese hexágono es igual a 1 codo real (fig. 16).






_Figura 16. La relación geométrica entre el codo real y el metro._
​El resultado es muy desconcertante porque nos obliga a preguntarnos: ¿el codo real podía obtenerse geométricamente a partir del metro?

*¿El metro en la Gran Pirámide?*

Una vez reconstruido el modelo de la Gran Pirámide, lo analizamos minuciosamente. Y uno de los resultados más excepcionales obtenidos fue la longitud de la arista. Esta longitud que era especialmente significativa porque elevaba el monumento hacia el cielo, medía exactamente ¡218,00 metros!

Es decir, parecía como si la Gran Pirámide hubiera sido diseñada, a la vez, en codos reales y en metros, ya que las dos principales longitudes que definían su forma se expresaban en números enteros: el lado de la base medía 440 codos reales y la arista, 218 metros.
¿Se podía tratar de una casualidad?

El análisis de las medidas de la Cámara del Rey, que se mantiene intacta en el interior del monumento, insistía triplemente en la presencia de medidas exactas en metros: La altura sobre el zócalo [1] es 43,00 m. La diagonal del muro mayor de la Cámara del Rey mide 12,00 m. Y el volumen de la Cámara es de 321,00 m3.

Por si no fuese suficiente, la suma de la base (440 cr) y la altura (280 cr) de la Gran Pirámide es igual a 720 cr, una medida que coincide exactamente con 377,00 m. Y además da la casualidad que el 377 es el número 14º de la Serie de Fibonacci.

Ante la insistencia de tantas medidas en metros, es obligado que nos preguntemos: ¿los sacerdotes-arquitectos de la Gran Pirámide conocían el metro y lo usaron como segunda unidad de medida al proyectar el monumento?

Para intentar responder a esta pregunta, veamos si las medidas en metros nos proponen juegos numéricos.

Sumemos las 9 longitudes obtenidas: las 4 aristas (4 x 218 = 872 m), más las 4 diagonales de los muros mayores de la Cámara del Rey (4 x 12 = 48 m), más su altura sobre el zócalo (43 m). Resultará 963 m. Y, curiosamente, esta cifra es el triple de 321, el número que expresa el volumen de la Cámara del Rey en m3.
¿Se trata de otra casualidad?

Al llegar a este punto, como había números que establecían juegos entre ellos o se repetían insistentemente en la Gran Pirámide, recordé que Pitágoras [estudió en Egipto, donde vivió entre 10 y 20 años, y donde fue ungido sacerdote, por lo que tuvo acceso a sus conocimientos. Por eso no es extraño que el llamado Teorema de Pitágoras se halle en la Gran Pirámide.

Pitágoras y los pitagóricos afirmaban que «_todo es número_«, por lo que consideraban a los números como divinidades o como entidades abstractas preexistentes e independientes de su unidad de medida.

Este hecho viene confirmado por nuestra cotidiana práctica mental. Si yo levanto la mano y te muestro fijamente la palma abierta con los 5 dedos extendidos, no te preguntaras si es que te estoy saludando, sino que inconscientemente pensarás en el número 5, con independencia de que te esté mostrando 5 dedos... ... ...


==========================================================================

Más en sus web La Gran Pirámide y el espacio - Antiguo Egipto XXI


----------



## ginkoblossom (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Buff, demasiada información para mí.
> 
> Voy a centrarme en lo que exponía ayer pero ahora, ya que tú lo citas, copiando los cálculos de Miquel Pérez-Sánchez, Doctor arquitecto, de su web. Reitero que no es el primero ni el único en encontrar la relación entre el Metro el CR Pi y Phi y que se puede observar incluso en algunas catedrales.
> 
> ...



Miquel Perez-Sanchez se atreve incluso a dar la fecha exacta de entrega de obra de la gran piramide, e incluso afirma que se construyó en menos de 18 años, que es dos años menos que lo consensuado por otras fuentes oficialistas. Ademas convierte las cifras de las medidas en nombres con gematria y afirma que los constructores eran descendientes directos de la Atlatida :-0


----------



## Antiparticula (29 May 2022)

¿Por qué medida de refencia es el ancho y no el alto?


----------



## ignatiux (29 May 2022)

La pregunta es :
Que construcción hecha por el hombre en los últimos 100 años , seguirá en pie dentro de 4000 años?

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Castaño (29 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> @imutes lo de las "bromas" egipcias es una apreciación personal en muchos ambitos del legado egipcio, unas veces es intencional (la frase en negrita de Hatsepsut), a veces implicito (lo de dejar una ecuación resuelta en un sarcofago es una buena broma, dejando de lado si dicho sarcofago necesitaba cumplir esas proporciones),a veces es subjetivo (yo le veo mucha gracia en que la unica estatua de Keops es una figurita de pocos centimetros y su supuesta piramide es la mayor de Egipto), y a veces las bromas son directas y gráficas (la broma estaba deificada en la figura del dios Bes).
> 
> Aquí dejo enlace donde explican muy bien el asunto:
> 
> ...



Buenas noches.

Me puso usted un aviso y al entrar vi los comentarios sobre el “problema matemático” del sarcófago de Diodefre así que decidí redactar un comentario sobre esto. Hago copia y pega.

Un saludo.

COPIA Y PEGA:

Veo que en el hilo se sigue volviendo una y otra vez sobre las chorradas de Jiménez del Oso y Manuel Delgado. Ahora sobre el supuesto “problema matemático” del sarcófago de Diodefre.

*Bien. Veamos. ¿De dónde sale todo eso? *

1/ En primer lugar, al menos que yo sepa, de este documental de Jiménez del Oso:

El Propósito Del Arquitecto (Jiménez del Oso): minutos 30:00 a 33:50.



2/ Esa información se sigue repitiendo a menudo desde entonces, claro. Por ejemplo, aquí:

Los otros misterios de Egipto

3/ Por último, al menos en el caso que aquí nos ocupa, en el comentario de ginkoblossom.

*Hasta aquí bien. Pero parece que nadie se ha parado a examinar esto con detalle así que vamos a ver qué hacen Jiménez del Oso y Manuel Delgado en esa secuencia del vídeo.*

1/ Primero afirman que hay un problema matemático muy difícil en ese sarcófago. Salvo que los egipcios recogían sus problemas matemáticos en papiros y los autores no nos dicen en qué papiro egipcio está recogido. Así que en principio el problema parece un invento suyo.

2/ Indican que están hablando del sarcófago de Diodefre, conservado en el museo de El Cairo con el número 6193. He entrado en la web del museo a buscar info, pero no he visto nada.

3/ En el minuto 31:50 aparece una imagen con todas las medidas del sarcófago, pero ojo que aquí viene lo bueno. Según Jiménez del Oso “el análisis alícuoto nos da una unidad de medida que corresponde a 1,046 m, que viene determinada en el largo interior de 2,092 m. Por ello sabemos que esta distancia debe tomarse como 2”. ¿De dónde se saca esto Jiménez del Oso? Pues de sus santos cojones, claro. Pero sigamos.

4/ Partiendo de este planteamiento, Jiménez del Oso afirma que “Dividiendo todas las demás medidas por la unidad 1,046 m sabremos cuáles eran las originales.” Y acto seguido (y sin ningún empacho) modifica todas las medidas de la imagen 31:50 a su gusto. (Imagen 32:15).

5/ Y termina: “Hallamos los volúmenes interior y exterior. Todas las medidas, absolutamente todas, corresponden al enunciado del problema y el número clave es el 1,17.” (Imagen 32:25).

*Ok. Salvo que en las medidas originales el valor 1,046 m no aparece por ningún sitio y el valor 1,17 m aún menos. Así que no. Aquí no hay ningún misterioso problema matemático salvo el que se inventan Jiménez del Oso y Manuel Delgado variando los datos a su antojo.*

¿Hay alguna otra forma de estudiar esto?

Pues sí, claro. Lo primero sería medir el sarcófago para tener unos datos fiables y a partir de ahí estudiarlo aplicando el sistema de medidas egipcio.

Partiendo del módulo de 7 Palmas (Palma = 7,5 cm), que a veces se dividía en 6 partes iguales de 8,75 cm cada una, el largo del sarcófago puede explicarse con total sencillez:

El largo exterior mediría, sencillamente, 28 módulos x 8,75 cm = 245 cm.

El largo interior mediría, sencillamente, 24 módulos x 8,75 cm = 210 cm.

Cada “pared” del sarcófago tendría un grosor de 2 módulos x 8,75 cm = 17,50 cm, así que x 2 = 35 cm.

Las demás dimensiones sería cuestión de tener datos fiables y estudiarlos con calma.

En cuanto a las dimensiones del sarcófago de Keóps, Jiménez del Oso se inventa también tropecientas mil chorradas. Habría sido mejor tomar los datos de Petrie y estudiarlos bien con el sistema de medidas egipcio. Pero claro de haberlo hecho bien igual no le habría dado para misterios misteriosos porque lo que habría encontrado es que los egipcios diseñaron y realizaron ese sarcófago con el sistema de medidas antropométrico que empleaban.

En fin, lo de siempre. Datos falsos / inventados / falseados para vender misterio donde no hay.

*Añado:*

Tras mucho rato buscando (porque con la referencia 6193 no aparecía nada por ningún sitio) he encontrado más información sobre ese sarcófago.

Los datos que aparecen en Digital Giza ( Digital Giza | Red granite sarcophagus of Hordjedef ) son estos:

“Height: 108 cm, 94 cm, 84 cm

Width: 126 cm

Length: 245 cm

Thickness: 18 cm”.

Para empezar estos datos son en algunos casos muy distintos a los que indican en el video Jiménez del Oso y Manuel Delgado.

Para seguir al variar los datos todos esos cálculos que ellos hacen ya no valdrían.

Por último, según esos datos, podríamos tener esto:

Altura: 60 Dedos x 1,8 cm = 108 cm.

Anchura: 70 Dedos x 1,8 cm = 126 cm.

Longitud: 136 Dedos x 1,8 cm = 244,8 cm.

Grosor: 10 Dedos x 1,8 cm = 18 cm.

Resumiendo: 

Que lo de un problema complicadísimo de 8 ecuaciones con 6 incógnitas es un invento de Jiménez del Oso y de Manuel Delgado.


----------



## elena francis (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Muy lamentable pero es así. Esta lleno de ejemplos.
> 
> Aquí se ha mostrado un dibujito de unos tipos arrastrando una estatua. Bien, resulta que de la estatua no queda ni rastro ¿cómo diantres sabemos lo que pesaba o si realmente existió? Además el dibujito resulta que es una recreación de una foto en blanco y negro de un supuesto relieve del que no queda ni rastro. ¡Esa es la prueba de cómo arrastraban los bloques para construir La Pirámide!
> 
> ...



Hay que leer más.


----------



## elena francis (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Si haces la pregunta correcta, es el lugar correcto ¿Cómo es posible que un faraon recien salido del neolítico mantuviera viva a una sociedad, que se iba a la mierda cada año con la inundación del Nilo. capaz de construirle una tumba de esas proporciones que durara 5.000 años en 20 años cuando en el siglo XXI una mierda de zulo que no aguanta más de 100 años le cuesta al currito el sueldo de esos mismos 20 años?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que afirmación más aventurada....civilización que se va a la mierda con la crecida del Nilo. Y te quedas tan pancho....

Es el Nilo el que hace que exista la civilización egipcia....la mitología dice que uno de los trozos en los que fue descuartizado Osiris era su pene, que curiosamente se lo tragó un pez y ese es el motivo de las inundaciones....

Joder, que pedazo de patán ignorante eres....


----------



## elena francis (29 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Viaja a Egipto y las ves. Se te va a caer un mito y te ibas a dejar de tanta tontería. Mientras tanto no hagas el ridículo hablando de algo que no has visto, en base a como te imaginas que son. Hay miles de fotos.



El forero es muy listo y sabe de todo, por eso opina acerca de lo divino y de lo humano....


----------



## elena francis (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Tú haces el ridículo!
> 
> Ya he explicado que he estado varias veces en Egipto acompañado de ingenieros. Así que aplícate el cuento: ve a verlas CON ALGUIEN QUE SEPA DE INGENIERÍA y aprenderás a interpretar correctamente lo que estás viendo.
> 
> ...



Chorradas las que dices tu...que risas...


----------



## ginkoblossom (29 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> Que lo de un problema complicadísimo de 8 ecuaciones con 6 incógnitas es un invento de Jiménez del Oso y de Manuel Delgado.



Por lo que tengo entendido, en temas de Egipto, del Oso hacía de presentador, Manuel Delgado guión y realización, y la asesoría matematica se la dejaban al Profesor José Álvarez López.

Por el tema de las medidas, las que presentan en Giza Digital de Harvard, son números enteros, sin decimales, bien podrían estar redondeadas. Las del documental no sabemos como las tomaron, ya que tanto Manuel Delgado y Jimenez del Oso ya no están para explicarlo. 

Estaría bien que tuvieramos gente del fuste de Delgado y del Oso para hacer una reedición de esos documentales, explicando muchos detalles que en esos videos se saltan, quizá por limitaciones del formato VHS, pues imagino que deben quedar muchas horas de metraje inédito.


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2022)

Elena Francis nadie le lee pero al menos estar en el foro le sirve de desahogo y terapia. Tendrían que pagarnos por aguantar ese trol.


----------



## Luis Castaño (29 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Por lo que tengo entendido, en temas de Egipto, del Oso hacía de presentador, Manuel Delgado guión y realización, y la asesoría matematica se la dejaban al Profesor José Álvarez López.
> 
> Por el tema de las medidas, las que presentan en Giza Digital de Harvard, son números enteros, sin decimales, bien podrían estar redondeadas. Las del documental no sabemos como las tomaron, ya que tanto Manuel Delgado y Jiménez del Oso ya no están para explicarlo.
> 
> Estaría bien que tuviéramos gente del fuste de Delgado y del Oso para hacer una reedición de esos documentales, explicando muchos detalles que en esos videos se saltan, quizá por limitaciones del formato VHS, pues imagino que deben quedar muchas horas de metraje inédito.



Me va a perdonar pero lo de ustedes es alucinante.

Le acabo de demostrar que Jiménez del Oso y Manuel Delgado modifican los datos a su antojo para inventarse un problema que no existe... y sigue usted diciendo "Estaría bien que tuviéramos gente del fuste de Delgado y del Oso para hacer una reedición de esos documentales, explicando muchos detalles que en esos videos se saltan".

¡¿Pero qué fuste ni fuste?! ¡Que le están vendiendo la moto, hombre!

Lo que estaría bien es que explicasen porqué modifican los datos y se inventan problemas que no existen. Eso es lo que estaría bien.

Pero en lugar de eso sigue usted hablando de su fuste. De verdad que es alucinante.

No puedo evitar recordar este comentario del forero Goluel, porque es que tiene toda la razón::

"Este hilo deberían mandarlo a su lugar. Conspiraciones. Y es que no falla, estos putos magufos van ignorando o tergiversando sistemáticamente todos los argumentos contrarios y repitiendo una y otra vez la misma basura hasta que los demás se aburren de repetirse y hablar con paredes y solo quedan ellos solos, cuatro retrasados chupándose las pililas mutuamente".


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Me va a perdonar pero lo de ustedes es alucinante.
> 
> Le acabo de demostrar que Jiménez del Oso y Manuel Delgado modifican los datos a su antojo para inventarse un problema que no existe... y sigue usted diciendo "Estaría bien que tuviéramos gente del fuste de Delgado y del Oso para hacer una reedición de esos documentales, explicando muchos detalles que en esos videos se saltan".
> 
> ...



No ha "demostrado" eso, como mucho ha mostrado que no citan todas sus fuentes que es otra cosa muy distinta.


----------



## Luis Castaño (29 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No ha "demostrado" eso, como mucho ha mostrado que no citan todas sus fuentes que es otra cosa muy distinta.



Y que modifican las cifras a su antojo. Vea los datos en las 3 imágenes citadas, coño.

31:50:







32:15:







32:25:







¿Le vale así o lo necesita todavía más mascadito?


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (29 May 2022)

Siempre que veo el titulo de este hilo leo "MINISterio de las piramides".

Y lo peor es que no seria ni tan raro.

Ale, ya podeis seguir con el hilo.


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Y que modifican las cifras a su antojo. Vea los datos en las 3 imágenes citadas, coño.
> 
> 31:50:
> 
> ...



Espero que sea una broma lo que dice y que me intenta trolear o es usted aún más tonto de lo que parece.

2,092 son dos veces la unidad. unidad = 1,046
1,046: 2 = *0,52 o sea el CODO REAL EGIPCIO *es 1/2 la unidad. 

Como diría usted: "*¿Le vale así o lo necesita todavía más mascadito?*"

DE VERDAD ESTOY FLIPANDO. 

PD: empiezo a sospechar que usted es un troll / impostor porque relaciones mucho más complejas entre medidas y proporciones están perfectamente documentadas para catedrales medievales góticas.


----------



## ginkoblossom (29 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No ha "demostrado" eso, como mucho ha mostrado que no citan todas sus fuentes que es otra cosa muy distinta.



Es a lo que me refería, reeditar los videos con metraje extendido, incluyendo las fuentes, gracias por explicarlo mejor que yo.

Aunque a ver de donde sacas hoy a un del Oso, doctor en psiquiatría, con esa dicción y el porte de un Dr Jones Paco, las bandas sonoras que acompañan los documentales y sus teremines, y los guiones y contactos que tenía Delgado. 

Tan mal no lo harían cuando nuestro ilustre Castaño se quita tiempo de sus investigaciones para venir a refutarlos. 

Delgado siempre defendió a los oficialistas, en el sentido que para descubrir el misterio de las piramides, iban a ser justamente los academicos oficialistas los que lo descubran, pues son los que tienen los permisos oficiales para excavar, la financiacion, los conocimientos y los mejores metodos. Para el resto nos queda formularnos preguntas y construir hipotesis como el señor Herminio, el carpintero.


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Es a lo que me refería, reeditar los videos con metraje extendido, incluyendo las fuentes, gracias por explicarlo mejor que yo.
> 
> Aunque a ver de donde sacas hoy a un del Oso, doctor en psiquiatría, con esa dicción y el porte de un Dr Jones Paco, las bandas sonoras que acompañan los documentales y sus teremines, y los guiones y contactos que tenía Delgado.
> 
> ...



Te lo digo estoy flipando con el tal Castaño, es un trol nivel premium o un manipulador o ambas cosas. FLIPANTE.

Si este señor no ha entendido el razonamiento es grave pero si lo ha entendido y nos trata de gilipollas es todavia más grave.


----------



## imutes (29 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Elena Francis nadie le lee pero al menos estar en el foro le sirve de desahogo y terapia. Tendrían que pagarnos por aguantar ese trol.



Hay que reconocerle que lo de _ uno de los trozos en los que fue descuartizado Osiris era su pene, que curiosamente se lo tragó un pez _como expliación de las crecidas del Nilo es muy gracioso. Sea que su interés esté en los dioses, su pene o en tragárselos ¡que le folle un pez!   

Disculpadme pero es que me lo pone a huevo, el pobre .



n_flamel dijo:


> Te lo digo estoy flipando con el tal Castaño, es un trol nivel premium o un manipulador o ambas cosas. FLIPANTE.



¿Os habéis fijado que los 2 trolls aparecen juntos? 

*La manipulación que hace castaña es muy evidente*: no dan 2 medidas diferentes en ese vídeo (gracias, castaña, luego lo veré): en el primer fotograma están las medidas en metros y en el segundo en la medida en la que está construido el tanque. Obviamente, para la solución del problema las que importan son las segundas.


.


----------



## Luis Castaño (29 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Espero que sea una broma lo que dice y que me intenta trolear o es usted aún más tonto de lo que parece.
> 
> 2,092 son dos veces la unidad. unidad = 1,046
> 1,046: 2 = *0,52 o sea el CODO REAL EGIPCIO *es 1/2 la unidad.
> ...



Claro. Sólo que el razonamiento de Jiménez del Oso es este:

"El análisis alícuoto nos da una unidad de medida que corresponde a 1,046 m, que viene determinada en el largo interior de 2,092 m. Por ello sabemos que esta distancia debe tomarse como 2”. 

“Dividiendo todas las demás medidas por la unidad 1,046 m sabremos cuáles eran las originales.” 

Y termina: “Hallamos los volúmenes interior y exterior. Todas las medidas, absolutamente todas, corresponden al enunciado del problema y el número clave es el 1,17.” (Imagen 32:25). 

El problema de ese planteamiento de Jiménez del Oso (y del suyo) es que todo lo basa en una unidad (1,046 m) y el sistema de medidas egipcio NO se basa en una única unidad (Codo Real egipcio) sino que es un sistema de medidas completo de base antropométrica que consta de infinidad de unidades.

Así que hablar de "la unidad" es no tener ni idea de Metrología en general y aplicar sólo el Codo Real egipcio es no tener ni idea de Metrología egipcia, algo que Jiménez del Oso demuestra a lo largo de todo su documental.

Así que no. Ni troll ni impostor ni tonto. Le estoy señalando porqué los planteamientos de Jiménez del Oso no se sostienen ni medio segundo. Y ahora si quiere puede usted seguir creyendo que sus trabajos son impecables y tienen mucho fuste. Eso no va a cambiar nada con respecto a la nula validez que tienen.

Y con esto le dejo. Tengo cosas que hacer. Un saludo.


----------



## imutes (29 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Por lo que tengo entendido, en temas de Egipto, del Oso hacía de presentador, Manuel Delgado guión y realización, y la asesoría matematica se la dejaban al Profesor José Álvarez López.
> 
> Por el tema de las medidas, las que presentan en Giza Digital de Harvard, son números enteros, sin decimales, bien podrían estar redondeadas. Las del documental no sabemos como las tomaron, ya que tanto Manuel Delgado y Jimenez del Oso ya no están para explicarlo.
> 
> Estaría bien que tuvieramos gente del fuste de Delgado y del Oso para hacer una reedición de esos documentales, explicando muchos detalles que en esos videos se saltan, quizá por limitaciones del formato VHS, pues imagino que deben quedar muchas horas de metraje inédito.



Manuel José Delgado nos hizo de guía en gran parte una "expedición" a Egipto (íbamos varios licenciados, especialistas en diversas materias y 6 ingenieros). La arquitecta que he mencionado era en aquel tiempo su pareja. Para Delgado Egipto era como el patio de su casa. Gracias a él pudimos observar in situ todo tipo de detalles que o bien pasan desapercibidos o bien están vetados para los turistas. Efectivamente, su referencia, no solo matemática o geométrica sino también química, era el PdH José Álvarez López con quién trabajó en varias investigaciones. Algunas cosas que nos descubrió sencillamente no se adaptan al formato audiovisual. Creo además que las modernas investigaciones hacen que ese trío haya quedado algo anticuado

Por otro lado, el formato documental en general adolece de esa caracerística: no puede profundizar en los detalles. Y tiene otro problema básico que también encontramos por ejemplo en las investigaciones del doctor arquitecto Miquel Pérez-Sánchez (cuando tenga tiempo, escribiré sobre él): una cosa son los datos objetivos obtenidos por el análisis científico multidisciplinar y otra la interpretación que hagamos de ellos.

Sírvanos el siguiente ejemplo, como documental es buenísimo pero ...



¡Saludos!

.


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Claro. Sólo que el razonamiento de Jiménez del Oso es este:
> 
> "El análisis alícuoto nos da una unidad de medida que corresponde a 1,046 m, que viene determinada en el largo interior de 2,092 m. Por ello sabemos que esta distancia debe tomarse como 2”.
> 
> ...



Mire, voy a ser muy clarito con usted: no pienso discutir más con alguien que me toma por gilipollas. "*¿Le vale así o lo necesita todavía más mascadito?*"


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hay que reconocerle que lo de _ uno de los trozos en los que fue descuartizado Osiris era su pene, que curiosamente se lo tragó un pez _como expliación de las crecidas del Nilo es muy gracioso. Sea que su interés esté en los dioses, su pene o en tragárselos ¡que le folle un pez!
> 
> Disculpadme pero es que me lo pone a huevo, el pobre .
> 
> ...



Sobre el documental clásico de Jiménez del Oso (acierte o falle, tampoco es una investigación suya propia) las posibilidades se reducen a dos:

- o bien los egipcios tuvieron mucha suerte y construyeron una pirámide que daba lugar en sus distintas medidas (tamaño exterior, cámara del rey y hasta el "sarcófago") a múltiples / cientos de casualidades extrañas numerológicas. 

- o bien sabían lo que no está escrito (nunca mejor dicho) de geometría, trigonometría, geografía y astronomía. 

Reconociendo que ambas posibilidades son improbables, ¿Qué es lo más probable?


----------



## imutes (29 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Mire, voy a ser muy clarito con usted: no pienso discutir más con alguien que me toma por gilipollas. "*¿Le vale así o lo necesita todavía más mascadito?*"



Esta claro que el castaña es un sinvergüenza. Solo con ver los 3 fotogramas que muestra como prueba de "falsificación" me di cuenta que el que estaba manipulando era él y que el planteamiento original es correcto.

Bien, solo 2' minutos despues de mi mensaje, cambia la versión y aplica sus chorradas habituales.

Yo no veo sus chorradas directamente porque me tiene en el ignore (uso otronavegador cuando entiendo que interviene) pero el muy gañan sigue estando pendiente de mí , juas. 1º aprece el asno y luego el jinete que lo monta. ¡Qué ridiculo!

.


----------



## elena francis (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hay que reconocerle que lo de _ uno de los trozos en los que fue descuartizado Osiris era su pene, que curiosamente se lo tragó un pez _como expliación de las crecidas del Nilo es muy gracioso. Sea que su interés esté en los dioses, su pene o en tragárselos ¡que le folle un pez!
> 
> Disculpadme pero es que me lo pone a huevo, el pobre .
> 
> ...



A ver anormal. Te dejo un trozo de la wiki para que veas que lo que digo del río Nilo es cierto. Lo del pene de Osiris creo que no viene en la wiki, y deberías acudir a Frazer o a Campbell. Supongo que no sabes quienes son y desconoces su obra. Esfuérzate un poco que a lo mejor antes de que acabe el día has aprendido algo, aunque lo dudo.









Mito de Osiris - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org











El Nilo es el que le da la vida a Egipto, y a su alrededor se desarrolla la civilización....

Da pereza contarte las cosas. Eres un pedazo de adoquín.

P.S. No me gusta citar de la wiki. Por eso te remito también a Campbell y a Frazer. Claro que tienes que hacer el esfuerzo de comprar sus libros o ir a la biblioteca a por ellos y leerte unos cuantos tochos de cientos de páginas. Creo que ese pedazo de ladrillo que tienes por cerebro no vale, pero bueno...a lo mejor hay suerte, aunque lo dudo.


----------



## elena francis (29 May 2022)

@imutes 

Otra tontería que has dicho por ahí atrás es que no se sabe de donde proviene el pueblo egipcio. Creo recordar que citas a un autor o una obra publicada en 1916. Han pasado más de cien años, tonto de los cojones. Así que esa obra que citas estará desfasada. Busca en cualquier atlas de movimiento de los pueblos antiguos y encontrarás la respuesta. No sé si lo explicará la wiki. De todas formas haz el esfuerzo a ver si conseguimos que acabes el día un poco más desasnado.

Joder cuanta burricie hay en el hilo....


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto más investiga uno este asunto más claro queda la subnormalidad que es la teoría oficial.



Totalmente de acuerdo. La teoría oficial es un coñazo.

Lo mejor con diferencia no son los argumentos para demostrar o contrarestar esta teoría oficial.

Lo mejor con mucha diferencia son las hipótesis alternativas. 

Cuál es la hipótesis de aquellos que desafían la teoría oficial?

Aliens? civilizaciones perdidas? Atlantes? Gigantes de antes del gran "mud flood" ? 

Las pirámides que eran si no eran monumentos funerarios? Puntos de conexión con el más allá?

Esto es burbuja y este foro se merece mierda de la buena...


----------



## elena francis (29 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Claro. Sólo que el razonamiento de Jiménez del Oso es este:
> 
> "El análisis alícuoto nos da una unidad de medida que corresponde a 1,046 m, que viene determinada en el largo interior de 2,092 m. Por ello sabemos que esta distancia debe tomarse como 2”.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por sus aportaciones. Son muy interesantes, aunque me temo que el adoquín que por aquí se entretiene no sabrá valorarlas.
Un saludo.


----------



## elena francis (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Esta claro que el castaña es un sinvergüenza. Solo con ver los 3 fotogramas que muestra como prueba de "falsificación" me di cuenta que el que estaba manipulando era él y que el planteamiento original es correcto.
> 
> Bien, solo 2' minutos despues de mi mensaje, cambia la versión y aplica sus chorradas habituales.
> 
> ...



De que eres un imbécil a estas alturas del hilo ya nadie tiene la menor duda. Con tus insultos al forero que de forma tan amable nos ilustra en el tema del hilo, acreditas que eres una mala persona y un trozo de mierda.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 May 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Me puso usted un aviso y al entrar vi los comentarios sobre el “problema matemático” del sarcófago de Diodefre así que decidí redactar un comentario sobre esto. Hago copia y pega.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no estoy siguiendo esta parte del post , pero quisiera puntualizar un dato, al menos lo que yo se. Se habla muchas veces del excelso conocimiento de las matematicas en la epoca de Keops .Ese dato es absolutamene inventado los primeros papiros encontrados sobre ese tema, papiro de Moscu 2000-1800 a.c., hacen referncia a las cuatro operaciones basicas de la aritmetica y su metodo de resolucion es bastante tosco.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 May 2022)

Respecto a las interpretaciones que a veces hace la arquelogia para no contradecir sus axiomas es que ofenden a la inteligencia humana.como es el caso de la lente Layard


----------



## ginkoblossom (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Manuel José Delgado nos hizo de guía en gran parte una "expedición" a Egipto (íbamos varios licenciados, especialistas en diversas materias y 6 ingenieros).



Vaya lujo de expedición, tal vez pueda usted contar alguna de esas enseñanzas que no pueden adaptarse al formato documental.



> tiene otro problema básico que también encontramos por ejemplo en las investigaciones del doctor arquitecto Miquel Pérez-Sánchez (cuando tenga tiempo, escribiré sobre él): una cosa son los datos objetivos obtenidos por el análisis científico multidisciplinar y otra la interpretación que hagamos de ellos.



Será un placer que nos cuente más sobre Miquel Perez Sanchez, a priori lo tiene muy atado todo, pero hay algo en su teoría que no me termina de encajar.


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


>



Este documental que ha salido en el foro varias veces antes (lo conocí por otro forero) me ha hecho pensar en un libro también clásico del misterio y la "magufada" que, si bien no tiene exactamente que ver con el tema que nos ocupa, sí lo toca tangencialmente varias veces sobre todo al final. Cuando lo leí ciertos datos, correlaciones o proporciones a las que no saqué mucho provecho no dejaban de ser "casualidades" o "curiosidades" pero por lo que ha salido en este hilo mi idea cambia y creo que algunos de este hilo le sacaríais mucho más provecho que yo al contenido. Una de las cosas que dice relacionadas con la gran pirámide es lo de la relación volumétrica de la cámara del rey. Es que ya son demasiadas casualidades para ser una "convergencia evolutiva" o civilizatoria.


----------



## morethanafeeling (29 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. La teoría oficial es un coñazo.
> 
> Lo mejor con diferencia no son los argumentos para demostrar o contrarestar esta teoría oficial.
> 
> ...



¿Qué teoría oficial hay que contrarrestar? ¿Qué las pirámides se construyeron con trineos, cuerdas de cáñamo y primitivas herramientas de cobre que se aplastaban al trabajar la piedra? Yo no voy a perder ni un segundo en contrarrestar semejante gilipollez que no llega ni a teoría.

Es como si dentro de 4.000 años encontrasen un F-18 enterrado junto a un martillo y una llave inglesa y los arqueólogos dijeran que el F-18 se construyó con un martillo y una llave inglesa. El mismo nivel de "teoría".

En lugar de reconocer que no se tiene ni puta idea de como se hicieron y que hay que investigar más y mejor, se simplifica todo para que cuadre con las cuatro cosas que se conocen o se dicen conocer.

Mis hipótesis ya las he dicho. Que las hizo una civilización anterior a la egipcia tecnológicamente avanzada, o los propios egipcios en sus primeras dinastías tenían esa tecnología avanzada que por algún motivo se terminó perdiendo, probablemente por algún tipo de catástrofe. Esto es lo que yo pienso, que no tiene que ser la verdad. Yo no estuve allí para verlo, pero si tengo neuronas suficiente para saber como NO se construyeron.

La historia nos hace creer que vivimos en un permanente proceso de evolución desde que apareció el hombre, cuando es evidente que también existen periodos de involución. 

Los que más hablan de aliens o de gigantes son los de la secta oficialista, intentando desacreditar de esa manera a cualquiera que se aparte de sus dogmas establecidos.


----------



## imutes (29 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Vaya lujo de expedición, tal vez pueda usted contar alguna de esas enseñanzas que no pueden adaptarse al formato documental.
> 
> 
> 
> Será un placer que nos cuente más sobre Miquel Perez Sanchez, a priori lo tiene muy atado todo, pero hay algo en su teoría que no me termina de encajar.



Lamentablemente tampoco se adaptan al formato de este foro en particular y poco pueden aportar en los formatos habituales. Delgado fue muy escrupuloso con ciertos "detalles" y hasta donde yo sé, él no ha dejado nada escrito a ese respecto. Por el respeto que me merece, no voy a contar nada, a menos que lo encuentre documentado por él, entre otros motivos porque no sabría cómo hacerlo.
La vida ofrece experiencias que pertenecen a lo inefable ... o a lo que no se puede asimilar racionalmente aunque tengas la vivencia plenamente consciente de ello. Sin embargo, salimos adelante sabiendo que, realmente, nunca sabremos; madurez.

En cuanto a Miquel Pérez-Sánchez quizas lo más importante es que ha demostrado con gran precisión mucho de lo que ya sabíamos: La Gran Pirámide es en sí misma, por su propia estructura, el reflejo del avanzado conocimiento del cosmos que tenían sus construtores; merece la pena analizarlo en profundidad y no con un simple comentario antes de cenar.
La "filigrana" matemática esta allí confirmado por un doctorado: si los cálculos estuvieran mal no habría obtenido un sobresaliente cun laude. Ahora bien, la interpretación que hace de ellas me parecen muy discutibles. Por ejemplo, lo de los canales apuntando a Marte o lo del remate con una esfera o que fuera Imhoptep quien diseñara todo el complejo de Guiza que pese a la admiración que me merece -vease mi propio nick- me parece muy excesivo para un solo hombre. Pareciere que al fin y al cabo, Keops sigue siendo anatema.

En fin, volveré sobre ello más adelante.

.


----------



## ginkoblossom (30 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Lamentablemente tampoco se adaptan al formato de este foro en particular y poco pueden aportar en los formatos habituales. Delgado fue muy escrupuloso con ciertos "detalles" y hasta donde yo sé, él no ha dejado nada escrito a ese respecto. Por el respeto que me merece, no voy a contar nada, a menos que lo encuentre documentado por él, entre otros motivos porque no sabría cómo hacerlo.
> La vida ofrece experiencias que pertenecen a lo inefable ... o a lo que no se puede asimilar racionalmente aunque tengas la vivencia plenamente consciente de ello. Sin embargo, salimos adelante sabiendo que, realmente, nunca sabremos; madurez.
> 
> En cuanto a Miquel Pérez-Sánchez quizas lo más importante es que ha demostrado con gran precisión mucho de lo que ya sabíamos: La Gran Pirámide es en sí misma, por su propia estructura, el reflejo del avanzado conocimiento del cosmos que tenían sus construtores; merece la pena analizarlo en profundidad y no con un simple comentario antes de cenar.
> ...



Gracias @imutes por tu respuesta.
Me dejas con mas curiosidad aun por las experiencias que viviste. Desgraciadamente no pude viajar con Delgado, aunque me lo crucé en el Winter Palace y me saludó como un caballero.

Ah y sobre Miquel Perez Sanchez, me has aclarado dudas, aunque espero que sigas explicandonos mas.
Un saludo!


----------



## n_flamel (30 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Delgado fue muy escrupuloso con ciertos "detalles" y hasta donde yo sé, él no ha dejado nada escrito a ese respecto. Por el respeto que me merece, no voy a contar nada, a menos que lo encuentre documentado por él, entre otros motivos porque no sabría cómo hacerlo.
> La vida ofrece experiencias que pertenecen a lo inefable ... o a lo que no se puede asimilar racionalmente aunque tengas la vivencia plenamente consciente de ello.
> .



¿Es algo que podríamos relacionar con energías electromagnéticas? ¿Algo del estilo a lo que comenté que me ocurrió en Chartres en el hilo de experiencias paranormales?


----------



## imutes (30 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Es algo que podríamos relacionar con energías electromagnéticas? ¿Algo del estilo a lo que comenté que me ocurrió en Chartres en el hilo de experiencias paranormales?



No sigo ese hilo ¿lo puedes enlazar?

No creo conveniente contar nada, en algún caso porque no sabría cómo hacerlo y en otros porque no tengo pruebas de ello. Habiendo como hay tanta evidencia física e irrefutable sobre este tema no vale la pena meterse en ese jardín.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## n_flamel (30 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No sigo ese hilo ¿lo puedes enlazar?
> 
> No creo conveniente contar nada, en algún caso porque no sabría cómo hacerlo y en otros porque no tengo pruebas de ello. Habiendo como hay tanta evidencia física e irrefutable sobre este tema no vale la pena meterse en ese jardín.
> 
> ...



HAbeis tenido experiencias paranormales ?


----------



## imutes (31 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> HAbeis tenido experiencias paranormales ?



Algo se habló sobre las fuerzas telúricas y la ubicación de los templos. Algunas mezquitas están construidas sobre antiguos templos. Eso ha supuesto problemas para hacer excavaciones. Es el caso del templo de Luxor, por ejemplo.









La mezquita de Abu Haggag | Sobre Egipto


Luxor es bien conocida como una ciudad de antiguos templos faraónicos, pero no son éstos los únicos atractivos que tiene para ofrecernos. La historia y la



sobreegipto.com





Es cierto que en ese templo hay una losa en la que se siente una extraña vibración pero nada tan expectacular como lo que cuentas de Chartres. No me pareció muy significativo. Un conocido mío sabe mucho de geobiología; cuando lo vea le preguntaré si ha estado en Egipto ...

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (31 May 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Gracias @imutes por tu respuesta.
> Me dejas con mas curiosidad aun por las experiencias que viviste. Desgraciadamente no pude viajar con Delgado, aunque me lo crucé en el Winter Palace y me saludó como un caballero.
> 
> Ah y sobre Miquel Perez Sanchez, me has aclarado dudas, aunque espero que sigas explicandonos mas.
> Un saludo!



Tengo apuntes varios sobre Miquel Pérez-Sanchez -Evernote sobre todo- pero lo mejor es consultar su web sobre el antiguo Egipto.

Aquí una entrevista en La Vanguardia (incluye vídeo)









Entrevista Miquel Sánchez-Pérez


El arquitecto Miquel Pérez-Sánchez ha reconstruido informáticamente la pirámide del faraón Keops, y ha constatado el uso de conocimientos científicos avanzados, como los...




www.lavanguardia.com





Destaco de ahí:

"_ ... es una recreación en su medida exacta. Y puedo decir que es exacta porque la propia pirámide certifica la reconstrucción.

*-¿Cómo?* 
-A través de las leyes matemáticas. La primera confirmación fue que la superficie de la pirámide es 100.000 veces el número Pi en la unidad de medida que ellos utilizaban, el codo real. 

... Es una pirámide muy singular porque empieza por tener un zócalo que da su unidad de medida, el codo real: 0,5236 metros. 

Hasta ahora se había definido que la base tenía 440 codos reales y la altura 280 más uno del zócalo. Estos 281 codos están proporcionados con la distancia del Sol en el perihelio, es decir, en el momento en que está más cercano a la Tierra. Mide 147,134 metros y la distancia al Sol en el perihelio es poco más de 147 millones de kilómetros. Multiplica la altura de la pirámide por 1.000 millones y…

*-…llegamos al Sol. ¿No puede ser una casualidad?* 
-Podría serlo, pero curiosamente eso ya se sabía en la mitología asociada a la pirámide, la voz que nos llega del pasado. 

... medí la dimensión del monumento, y resultó ser 100.000 veces el número Pi.
... una pirámide simbólica, una especie de enciclopedia pétrea que pretendía fundir el saber del pasado. El conocimiento que se encuentra en la Gran Pirámide es enciclopédico. 

*-¿Qué nos enseña esta enciclopedia?* 
-Que conocían el número Pi, el Phi, el e, el plástico… Tenían conocimientos en matemáticas que nosotros no hemos alcanzado hasta el siglo XX, como es el caso del número plástico. En Astronomía conocían la precesión, las distancias de las estrellas… En geodesia, se sabían la Tierra de memoria, que era redonda, y algo excepcionalmente sorprendente: Puedo demostrar que tenían referenciada la Gran Pirámide respecto a un sistema de coordenadas geográficas, algo que nosotros no hicimos hasta el siglo XIX. 

¿Cómo lo hicieron, utilizando los números, ni que sea como unidades abstractas, para introducir tal cantidad de información matemática, geométrica, astronómica y geodésica en el monumento? La capacidad combinatoria es desconcertante. Hay tantas interrelaciones que es imposible pensar que sean fruto de la casualidad_ (más en el link)."

Lo más interesante está en su web Antiguo Egipto XXI | Investigaciones y arquitectura

Merece la pena estudiarlo con más detalle.

Saludos!

.


----------



## n_flamel (31 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Entrevista Miquel Sánchez-Pérez
> 
> 
> El arquitecto Miquel Pérez-Sánchez ha reconstruido informáticamente la pirámide del faraón Keops, y ha constatado el uso de conocimientos científicos avanzados, como los...
> ...



Dice: "La hilada de recubrimiento que ha quedado en la cara norte nos da con mucha aproximación la inclinación que tenía."

Esta famosa hilada que vale para algunas reconstrucciones o hacerse una idea de la inclinación original he leído/oído que no está e su lugar original sino colocada allí, ¿sabes si es cierto? Y si lo es ¿afecta?


----------



## gester (31 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Una teoría infundada, por decirlo generosamente.



Lo infundado es decir que se usaron de tumba. Jamás se encontró ninguna momia, ni pintura funeraria, ni restos de ajuar, .... Como en otras tumbas reales.

La teoría de que son tumbas hace agua por todos los lados, pero por ego los historiadores no pueden decir "no tengo ni puta idea de cuál era su función", pues se inventan una y arreando. 

En cuanto a la idea de tumba, se le atribuye por un solo cartucho egipcio pintado en un techo o una pared, vamos que con eso ya inventan toda la historia oficial, y el que no esté de acuerdo es un conspiranoico.

A saber si han encontrado cosas "más interesantes" y nos las han ocultado por aquello del bien del pueblo y tal.


----------



## n_flamel (31 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Lo infundado es decir que se usaron de tumba. Jamás se encontró ninguna momia, ni pintura funeraria, ni restos de ajuar, .... Como en otras tumbas reales.
> 
> La teoría de que son tumbas hace agua por todos los lados, pero por ego los historiadores no pueden decir "no tengo ni puta idea de cuál era su función", pues se inventan una y arreando.
> 
> ...



Ah, otra pregunta hilando con tu mensaje, en una de las entrevistas que hay en Youtube a Miguel Sánchez-Pérez (luego si eso busco el enlace) el presentador se hace el enteradillo y dice que en dos pirámides (obvio no en las 3 de Giza) se han encontrados "restos" humanos y tal. ¿Alguien sabe si esto es cierto y sobre todo si es creíble (yo no me lo creo), o esotra falsificación "oficial" de las que nos tienen acostumbrados¿?


----------



## gester (31 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ah, otra pregunta hilando con tu mensaje, en una de las entrevistas que hay en Youtube a Miguel Sánchez-Pérez (luego si eso busco el enlace) el presentador se hace el enteradillo y dice que en dos pirámides (obvio no en las 3 de Giza) se han encontrados "restos" humanos y tal. ¿Alguien sabe si esto es cierto y sobre todo si es creíble (yo no me lo creo), o esotra falsificación "oficial" de las que nos tienen acostumbrados¿?



Yo lo que he leído es que nunca se han hallado restos orgánicos de ningun tipo en ninguna de las pirámides.

Otra cosa es en los alrededores, que si se han encontrado y se ha atribuido a los trabajadores constructores de la pirámide.

Las datan por el cartucho jeroglífico que encontraron y poco más. El carbono 14 solo es fiable con materia orgánica, así que tampoco se puede utilizar. Así que la datación es un acto de fe.

Es igual que la esfinge. Una vez vi un vídeo de unos geólogos que por el tema de desgaste, lluvia, .... La dataron en unos miles de años antes a la fecha oficial. Por lo visto había mucho desgaste de lluvia así que obviamente no pudo ser cuando Egipto era un desierto. 

Me gustaría preguntar si alguien sabe; hace algunos años leí que con radar se había encontrado que había una "habitación" bajo la esfinge pero que cuando esto se averiguo, el Hawass les dio una patada a los científicos y dijo que no se investigaba más. Las teorías magufas se referían a esta sala, como la "sala de los archivos" o algo así, donde se decía que estaba escrita la historia de esta humanidad y quizás otras.


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 May 2022)

En el interior de algunos bloques, al molerlos, por lo visto encontraron trazas de pelo o movidas asina. To apunta a que los bloques fueron hechos con molde rollo parque temático de lujito. Esto no sé dónde lo leyí o lo soñé, pero asín es.

El tema de las momificaciones sería pa la conservación durante el traslado allí desde largas distancias, tiene to el sentido.


----------



## octopodiforme (31 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ah, otra pregunta hilando con tu mensaje, en una de las entrevistas que hay en Youtube a Miguel Sánchez-Pérez (luego si eso busco el enlace) el presentador se hace el enteradillo y dice que en dos pirámides (obvio no en las 3 de Giza) se han encontrados "restos" humanos y tal. ¿Alguien sabe si esto es cierto y sobre todo si es creíble (yo no me lo creo), o esotra falsificación "oficial" de las que nos tienen acostumbrados¿?



Howard Vyse encontró un sarcófago de madera con huesos en la pirámide de Menkaure; los huesos se dataron de hace 2.000 años, unos 2.500 años después de la construcción aproximada de la pirámide. En tiempos romanos debieron enterrar gente allí. También encontró un sarcófago de basalto con inscripciones y los restos de una mujer. Este sarcófago se hundió en el Mediterráneo, con el barco _Beatrice_, cuando era transportado al United Kingdom.

En la pirámide de Djoser se encontró un pie momificado.


----------



## n_flamel (31 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Howard Vyse encontró un sarcófago de madera con huesos en la pirámide de Menkaure; los huesos se dataron de hace 2.000 años, unos 2.500 años después de la construcción aproximada de la pirámide. En tiempos romanos debieron enterrar gente allí. También encontró* un sarcófago de basalto con inscripciones y los restos de una mujer. Este sarcófago se hundió en el Mediterráneo, con el barco Beatrice, cuando era transportado al United Kingdom.*
> 
> En la pirámide de Djoser se encontró un pie momificado.



Gracias. 

Esto lo cita de pasada Jiménez del Oso en el documental que ya ha aparecido en el hilo.


----------



## gester (31 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> hay algo que me está llamando poderosamente la atención y es que tanto Gobekli, el hipogeo de Malta, el magalitismo más antiguo del continente europeo y las pirámides más antiguas + el templo de Osiris (es decri lo más antiguo) parecen un único estilo artístico y arquitectónico. unificado. por ejemplo carente de adornos y escrituras. como si fuese la misma civilización. O como si no se hubiesen "dividido" todavía los estilos (mito de la torre de Babel)





Ederto dijo:


> Me dejo llevar por la lógica. No necesito hacer un máster en egiptología para que la lógica me diga que las pirámides no las construyó una civilización superior anterior que no ha dejado ningún otro rastro. Del mismo modo que la lógica me dice que tampoco la construyeron los prusianos, que tampoco existen ya.
> 
> En realidad, lo que más me intriga de la teoría de la civilización superior, es que no dejaran ni un puto rastro de nada más por ningún lado. Una puta tuerca galvanizada, no pido más. Cuando el imperio romano se fue a la mier y la cultura romana desapareció de Britannia (por poner un sitio). Los que cortaban el bacalao se peleaban por tener esculturas romanas en sus castillos! y eso que no sabían ni lo que eran! algunos decían que eran personas hechizadas, pero todo dios quería tener esas cosas en su casa.
> 
> Los egipcios resulta que no, no guardaron ni una triste llave inglesa de esa civilización superior, ni siquiera los faraones en sus tumbas.



Egipto es un desierto y está cubierto de arena, a saber lo que hay debajo de ella. 

Y en caso de que lo encontrarán, se lo cobrarían al pueblo borrego gentil?? Es que está es una pregunta muy interesante también.


----------



## gester (31 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> afirmaciones extraordinarias exigen pruebas extraordinarias. Cómo saben que esas erosiones no se debieron a crecidas del Nilo o tormentas de arena, por ejemplo? No, es mucho más probable que haya que reescribir toda la historia.



Pero como me dice usted que una erosión por tierra deja las mismas marcas que una por agua? Y que una erosión por lluvia "marca" igual que una por inundacion? 

Y encima se lo cuestiona a un geologo!!!


----------



## imutes (31 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Dice: "La hilada de recubrimiento que ha quedado en la cara norte nos da con mucha aproximación la inclinación que tenía."
> 
> Esta famosa hilada que vale para algunas reconstrucciones o hacerse una idea de la inclinación original he leído/oído que no está e su lugar original sino colocada allí, ¿sabes si es cierto? Y si lo es ¿afecta?



Tengo entendido que no están en su sitio.

Mira esta foto.







Como dice el pie de foto, las juntas son indiscernibles y por eso las indican con líneas en carboncillo. Me ha servido de guía para el paint siguiente.







No sé pero yo diría que no está en su sitio.



n_flamel dijo:


> Ah, otra pregunta hilando con tu mensaje, en una de las entrevistas que hay en Youtube a Miguel Sánchez-Pérez (luego si eso busco el enlace) el presentador se hace el enteradillo y dice que en dos pirámides (obvio no en las 3 de Giza) se han encontrados "restos" humanos y tal. ¿Alguien sabe si esto es cierto y sobre todo si es creíble (yo no me lo creo), o esotra falsificación "oficial" de las que nos tienen acostumbrados¿?



En la gran mayoría de las pirámides no hay restos humanos. Algunas incluso son macizas. Otras son meras falsificaciones. ¡El coronel no tiene quién le crea, juas!



imutes dijo:


> ¡Vyse incluso reivindico es hallazgo de los restos de Menkuare que resultaron ser una mera falsificación!



El sinvergüenza quiso atribuirse un gran hallazgo (estaba desesperado por regresar a UK con algun merito aparte de ser un gran bebedor) pero no le creyeron: otros antes que él no habían encontrado nada en la pirámide de Micerinos (Menkuare). Los restos encontrados resultaron ser de la época romana.




gester dijo:


> En cuanto a la idea de tumba, se le atribuye por un solo cartucho egipcio pintado en un techo o una pared, vamos que con eso ya inventan toda la historia oficial, y el que no esté de acuerdo es un conspiranoico.



Graffiti que _casualmente _encontró Vyse en la última "cámara de descarga" tras acceder a ella con dinamita. ¡El coronel no tiene quién le crea!

.


----------



## n_flamel (31 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En la gran mayoría de las pirámides no hay restos humanos. Algunas incluso son macizas. Otras son meras falsificaciones. ¡El coronel no tiene quién le crea, juas!



Lo de macizas no lo sabía, creía que todas tenían alguna cámara, aunque claro si la cámara es subterránea la pirámide en consecuencia queda maciza.


----------



## imutes (31 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> si la cámara es subterránea la pirámide en consecuencia queda maciza.



¿Por dónde se entraría a la cámara subterranea?
Hay pirámides macizas sin cámaras de ningún tipo. No obstante, a los faraones les gustaba enterrarse cerca de "pirámides"







Bajo está "pirámide" -hasta donde yo sé, natural- está "El Valle de los Reyes" con sus tumbas excavadas en la roca.

.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (31 May 2022)

La historia perdida de la tierra plana







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## gester (1 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, he leído el hilo y he visto que aunque sea a modo de curiosidad histórica, nadie ha hablado de que el gran Napoleón Bonaparte paso una noche dentro de la pirámide y la extrañeza de sus palabras a la mañana siguiente.









Lo que Napoleón Bonaparte vio dentro de la Gran Pirámide de Egipto y le dejó aterrorizado


El Gran Corso quiso pasar una noche en la famosa estructura emulando a Alejandro Magno y a Julio César



www.google.com





Edito para añadir un estudio geológico sobre la esfinge que la data hace 800.000 años. Contradice el estudio de Scoch.



Aviso de redirección



Las teorías de Schoch (geólogo);



Actualizaciones Sobre La Pirámide y La Esfinge


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



NO SON PIEDRAS ! 

Son bloques hechos con la arena y algún tipo de hormigón ( conglomerado ) que ellos conocían. 

Vivimos rodeados de falacias absurdas que no entiendo el empeño de hacer creer a la gente cosas estrambóticas cuando la evidencia es lo fácil. 

Los bloques se colocaban con poleas .


----------



## Vantage (1 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Mea culpa, he perdido el tiempo tratando que un falólogo respondiera a cuestiones de las que no tiene ni idea y me ha pasado desapercibido que usted SÍ sabe. Si no tiene inconveniente, le traslado la cuestión sobre el tallado de los bloques de La Gran Pirámide.
> 
> NO está construida por bloques todos iguales. Son prismas de mínimo 6 caras no rectilíneos de diferente peso (de entre 2 y 16 toneladas) y diferente forma que encajaban entre sí. *Eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1.*
> 
> ...



Disculpe pero estuve unos dias fuera y ademas, se me quitaron mucho las ganas de seguir en el hilo tras cruzar mensajes con varios "usuarios".
Respondiendo a la cuestion, francamente: no se, porque no estuve alli para verlo, pero hay diversas tecnicas; algunas formas que "simplificaria" el trabajo en algunas de las caras seria por ejemplo, partiendo de un solo bloque monolitico, fracturarlo en segmentos; esos segmentos colindantes encajaran sin que necesariamente se tenga que "diseñar" cada una de las caras. Esta fractura deliberada, de haberse producido no habria sido introduciendo cuñas metalicas como se ha venido hacieno hasta ahora, pues no han quedado esas huellas.
No obstante eso no quiere decir que no tuvieran que tenerse en cuenta las minimo 6 caras que exponen cada bloque (refiriendonos a cubos). Estamos hablando solo de facilitar la labor, pero comprenda que el control sobre la rotura del material no es exacto. Personalmente no creo que se hiciera como acabo de decir.

Tampoco creo que sea posible llevar a cabo dicha obra (ni muchas de egipto y de todo el mundo) simplemente a ojo y si fue empleando herramientas de cobre, dudo muchisimo que fuese tal y como se nos ha presentado (mediante mecanizados manuales). 

Lo que si creo es que se nos escapan muchas cosas, diria que incluso algunos aspectos de la naturaleza los hemos "comprendido mal" (por decirlo de forma suave) y eso nos esta limitando a la hora de entender el mundo que nos rodea.


----------



## Vantage (1 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Por cierto, he leído el hilo y he visto que aunque sea a modo de curiosidad histórica, nadie ha hablado de que el gran Napoleón Bonaparte paso una noche dentro de la pirámide y la extrañeza de sus palabras a la mañana siguiente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posiblemente, tanto la piramide como los sancta sanctorum de los templos importantes jueguen con una serie de resonancias que activen glandulas humanas, las cuales pueden inducir estados de conciencia alterados. Eso es lo que siempre pense que le habia pasado a Napoleon. Que tuvo una experiencia endogena similar a la que se puede obtener con enteogenos.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Por cierto, he leído el hilo y he visto que aunque sea a modo de curiosidad histórica, nadie ha hablado de que el gran Napoleón Bonaparte paso una noche dentro de la pirámide y la extrañeza de sus palabras a la mañana siguiente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dice el artículo de ABC: "Resulta imposible saber qué es lo que vio o sintió exactamente Napoleón en esas siete horas, o incluso si el episodio llegó a tener lugar, aunque parece probable que en todo caso el corso creyera sufrir alguna clase de experiencia mística inducida por la soledad, la oscuridad, las temperaturas extremas y *los ruidos distorsionados por el eco*."

Algunos aquí habéis estado en el interior, pregunto: ¿es posible que a la cámara del rey lleguen sonidos del exterior?

Sin duda la soledad, oscuridad y silencio totales son una experiencia de privación sensorial, más allá de la autosugestión que provoque el lugar. Técnicas así han sido usadas desde hace milenios para provocar vivencias internas, que pueden ir desde los delirios a incubación de sueños o trastornos de la percepción. Dicho lo cual 7 horas se antoja poco pero pudiera ser.


----------



## gester (1 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Dice el artículo de ABC: "Resulta imposible saber qué es lo que vio o sintió exactamente Napoleón en esas siete horas, o incluso si el episodio llegó a tener lugar, aunque parece probable que en todo caso el corso creyera sufrir alguna clase de experiencia mística inducida por la soledad, la oscuridad, las temperaturas extremas y *los ruidos distorsionados por el eco*."
> 
> Algunos aquí habéis estado en el interior, pregunto: ¿es posible que a la cámara del rey lleguen sonidos del exterior?
> 
> Sin duda la soledad, oscuridad y silencio totales son una experiencia de privación sensorial, más allá de la autosugestión que provoque el lugar. Técnicas así han sido usadas desde hace milenios para provocar vivencias internas, que pueden ir desde los delirios a incubación de sueños o trastornos de la percepción. Dicho lo cual 7 horas se antoja poco pero pudiera ser.



Yo estuve en el interior de la de Micerinos pero había mucha gente así que nada. Aquello parecía la Gran Vía. En cuanto a oscuridad, he hecho algo de espeleología (no de la multiaventura) si no de la que vas con tus 4 compañeros y si es verdad que hemos hecho pruebas de los es estar sin luz, sin sonidos (y el oído "suena", no se explicarlo) .... Pero no es comparable. Una cueva es estrés así que no hay lugar al misticismo, más que si te sientas 10 minutos en un sitio seguro.

Puedo imaginar que lo que le ocurrió a Napoleón fuera una experiencia de consciencia. Pero habría estado bien si la hubiera contado.


----------



## Vantage (1 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo estuve en el interior de la de Micerinos pero había mucha gente así que nada. Aquello parecía la Gran Vía. En cuanto a oscuridad, he hecho algo de espeleología (no de la multiaventura) si no de la que vas con tus 4 compañeros y si es verdad que hemos hecho pruebas de los es estar sin luz, sin sonidos (y el oído "suena", no se explicarlo) .... Pero no es comparable. Una cueva es estrés así que no hay lugar al misticismo, más que si te sientas 10 minutos en un sitio seguro.
> 
> Puedo imaginar que lo que le ocurrió a Napoleón fuera una experiencia de consciencia. Pero habría estado bien si la hubiera contado.



De hecho las cuevas estan ligadas al misticismo mas primigenio. Y ese estres, llevado al extremo, a menudo ha sido el catalizador de experiencias "misticas". Se suele asociar el misticismo con la calma y la quietud, pero lo cierto es que suelen sobrevenir en situaciones limite, como cuando estamos convencidos de que nuestra vida corre peligro o vamos a morir... Los cultos mas ancestrales, como los rituales iniciaticos, sucedian en las cuevas. Desde la mitologia ctonica hasta los pastores medievales (y de no hace tanto), pasando por los orficos y pitagoricos... De todos los lugares, es precisamente en las cuevas y puntos elevados, asi como donde hay corrientes de aguas ricas en sales y minerales, vetas de cuarzo o metales, donde el ser humano parece mas predispuesto a "filtrar" la realidad de modo distinto.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo estuve en el interior de la de Micerinos pero había mucha gente así que nada. Aquello parecía la Gran Vía. En cuanto a oscuridad, he hecho algo de espeleología (no de la multiaventura) si no de la que vas con tus 4 compañeros y si es verdad que hemos hecho pruebas de los es estar sin luz, sin sonidos (y el oído "suena", no se explicarlo) .... Pero no es comparable. Una cueva es estrés así que no hay lugar al misticismo, más que si te sientas 10 minutos en un sitio seguro.
> 
> Puedo imaginar que lo que le ocurrió a Napoleón fuera una experiencia de consciencia. Pero habría estado bien si la hubiera contado.



Precisamente al escribirlo pensaba en las cuevas y su uso ritual desde hace milenios, la más famosa obvio es Altamira. Los lugares sagrados destinados a "iniciación" no son más que reconstrucciones simbólicas de aquella cueva primordial.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> De hecho las cuevas estan ligadas al misticismo mas primigenio. Y ese estres, llevado al extremo, a menudo ha sido el catalizador de experiencias "misticas". Se suele asociar el misticismo con la calma y la quietud, pero lo cierto es que suelen sobrevenir en situaciones limite, como cuando estamos convencidos de que nuestra vida corre peligro o vamos a morir... Los cultos mas ancestrales, como los rituales iniciaticos, sucedian en las cuevas. Desde la mitologia ctonica hasta los pastores medievales (y de no hace tanto), pasando por los orficos y pitagoricos... De todos los lugares, es precisamente en las cuevas y puntos elevados, asi como donde hay corrientes de aguas ricas en sales y minerales, vetas de cuarzo o metales, donde el ser humano parece mas predispuesto a "filtrar" la realidad de modo distinto.



Por segunda vez estamos diciendo casi lo mismo en paralelo jeje. Un saludo.


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> De hecho las cuevas estan ligadas al misticismo mas primigenio. Y ese estres, llevado al extremo, a menudo ha sido el catalizador de experiencias "misticas". Se suele asociar el misticismo con la calma y la quietud, pero lo cierto es que suelen sobrevenir en situaciones limite, como cuando estamos convencidos de que nuestra vida corre peligro o vamos a morir... Los cultos mas ancestrales, como los rituales iniciaticos, sucedian en las cuevas. Desde la mitologia ctonica hasta los pastores medievales (y de no hace tanto), pasando por los orficos y pitagoricos... De todos los lugares, es precisamente en las cuevas y puntos elevados, asi como donde hay corrientes de aguas ricas en sales y minerales, vetas de cuarzo o metales, donde el ser humano parece mas predispuesto a "filtrar" la realidad de modo distinto.





n_flamel dijo:


> Precisamente al escribirlo pensaba en las cuevas y su uso ritual desde hace milenios, la más famosa obvio es Altueducto amira. Los lugares sagrados destinados a "iniciación" no son más que reconstrucciones simbólicas de aquella cueva primordial.



Hace años leí en algún foro o blog algo sobre las 12 pruebas de Hercules y las conectaba con Jesús y el tiempo que se supone que paso en Egipto. Hablaban de que no eran las pruebas que nos habían llegado sino otras que tenían mas que ver con lo esotérico con S de Segovia.
Se me quedo grabada una que consistía en pasar x días a oscuras y en silencio sin saber donde estabas.
Edito: se me olvidaba mencionar los vídeos de Eliseo Lopez Benito, en los que "descubre" que muchas de las que dicen cuevas, ni son cuevas ni tienen los años que dicen que tienen.


----------



## gester (1 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Hace años leí en algún foro o blog algo sobre las 12 pruebas de Hercules y las conectaba con Jesús y el tiempo que se supone que paso en Egipto. Hablaban de que no eran las pruebas que nos habían llegado sino otras que tenían mas que ver con lo esotérico con S de Segovia.
> Se me quedo grabada una que consistía en pasar x días a oscuras y en silencio sin saber donde estabas.
> Edito: se me olvidaba mencionar los vídeos de Eliseo Lopez Benito, en los que "descubre" que muchas de las que dicen cuevas, ni son cuevas ni tienen los años que dicen que tienen.



Jesús paso parte de su vida en Egipto, pero de esto no ha trascendido ningún tipo de información.

Con el ánimo de no desviar este hilo, tengo dos dudas. Como se han llevado la supuesta tapa del sarcófago? Y como pudieron pulir la parte interna del sarcófago con las herramientas de aquella época??

Parece que todos coinciden en que el sarcófago se coloco durante la construcción de la pirámide.


----------



## Debunker (1 Jun 2022)

No se si lo habéis comentado, a mi me llama la atención, todas las edificaciones antiguas , incluso aquellas que están construidas sobre montañas de granito, terminan bajo el suelo, es decir se van hundiendo con el paso del tiempo hasta terminar a varios metros y más bajo el nivel del suelo, la rapidez con la que se hunden tiene mucho que ver con el peso de las construcciones y la solidez del suelo sobre el que están construidas. 

La Gran Pirámide de Guiza se le calcula un peso aprox. de 6.500.000 toneladas, construida sobre arena , ultimamente dicen que ha aparecido agua debajo de la gran pirámide que comenzaría con su hundimiento , pero también otros dicen que lo que ha mantenido las Pirámides sin hundirse es el agua que hay bajo ellas, yo no entiendo , lo único que se es que, es milagroso que esas enormes construcciones sigan estando a la luz teniendo en cuenta su antiguedad, además que creo que esas construcciones son mucho más antiguas que lo que nos dicen , son una construcción colosal que Egipto hace 3.000 ó 4.000 años no podría haber construido aunque sí decorado, explorado y acondicionado para gloria del faraón de turno.


----------



## elena francis (1 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Hace años leí en algún foro o blog algo sobre las 12 pruebas de Hercules y las conectaba con Jesús y el tiempo que se supone que paso en Egipto. Hablaban de que no eran las pruebas que nos habían llegado sino otras que tenían mas que ver con lo esotérico con S de Segovia.
> Se me quedo grabada una que consistía en pasar x días a oscuras y en silencio sin saber donde estabas.
> Edito: se me olvidaba mencionar los vídeos de Eliseo Lopez Benito, en los que "descubre" que muchas de las que dicen cuevas, ni son cuevas ni tienen los años que dicen que tienen.



Es el argumento de la novela "Rey Jesús" de Robert Graves. La estancia de Jesús en Egipto forma parte del relato, y digamos que es una especie de iniciación.


----------



## elena francis (1 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo estuve en el interior de la de Micerinos pero había mucha gente así que nada. Aquello parecía la Gran Vía. En cuanto a oscuridad, he hecho algo de espeleología (no de la multiaventura) si no de la que vas con tus 4 compañeros y si es verdad que hemos hecho pruebas de los es estar sin luz, sin sonidos (y el oído "suena", no se explicarlo) .... Pero no es comparable. Una cueva es estrés así que no hay lugar al misticismo, más que si te sientas 10 minutos en un sitio seguro.
> 
> Puedo imaginar que lo que le ocurrió a Napoleón fuera una experiencia de consciencia. Pero habría estado bien si la hubiera contado.



Se llama deprivación sensorial. Ante la falta de estímulos externos, el cerebro los genera.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO SON PIEDRAS !
> 
> Son bloques hechos con la arena y algún tipo de hormigón ( conglomerado ) que ellos conocían.
> 
> ...



Sabes la complejidad, de hacer algún tipo de conglomerado, tipo hormigón, a altas temperaturas, para fabricar bloques enormes, que no frague, y que perdure en buen Estado miles de años?


----------



## imutes (1 Jun 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Sabes la complejidad, de hacer algún tipo de conglomerado, tipo hormigón, a altas temperaturas, para fabricar bloques enormes, que no frague, y que perdure en buen Estado miles de años?



Según Davidovits no serían necesarias altas temperaturas. El problema con Davidovits seria:


No podemos ignorarlo del todo dados los análisis químicos. Sin embargo son pocos los realizados como para validar su teoría.
Davidovits pretende seguir más o menos con una cultura casi rupestre, algo que podemos dar por descartado. La filigrana contructiva y matemática es evidente.
La mayor parte de la piedra en la pirámide no corresponde con polígonos más o menos regulares. En realidad son piedras que encajan.
Oigamos a @Vantage 



Vantage dijo:


> Disculpe pero estuve unos dias fuera y ademas, se me quitaron mucho las ganas de seguir en el hilo tras cruzar mensajes con varios "usuarios".
> Respondiendo a la cuestion, francamente: no se, porque no estuve alli para verlo, pero hay diversas tecnicas; *algunas formas que "simplificaria" el trabajo en algunas de las caras seria por ejemplo, partiendo de un solo bloque monolitico, fracturarlo en segmentos; esos segmentos colindantes encajaran sin que necesariamente se tenga que "diseñar" cada una de las caras. Esta fractura deliberada, de haberse producido no habria sido introduciendo cuñas metalicas como se ha venido hacieno hasta ahora, pues no han quedado esas huellas.*
> No obstante eso no quiere decir que no tuvieran que tenerse en cuenta las minimo 6 caras que exponen cada bloque (refiriendonos a cubos). Estamos hablando solo de facilitar la labor, pero comprenda que el control sobre la rotura del material no es exacto. Personalmente no creo que se hiciera como acabo de decir.
> 
> ...



No tiene por qué disculparse.

Esa idea que expone me viene rondando desde hace días: "lo más fácil para construir una "montaña artificial" estable sería desmontando una _montaña_ natural estable (¿qué hay más estable que una meseta?) y volviéndola a montar"

Claro que eso no se puede hacer con técnicas arcaicas y es pura especulación

" -Primero habria que nivelar a la perfección el perímetro de la cara superior de una meseta. De esto tenemos constancia de que eran muy capaces de hacerlo.

- A continuación habría que separar esa meseta en capas verticales cual láminas de hojaldre. Ello implicaría el empleo de ondas escalares sísmicas longitudinales ajustadas muy precisamente (no se me ocurre otro modo¿?¿?).

- Ahora "solo" hay que ir partiendo cada lámina empezando por la primera, que ya tendríamos perfectamente nivelada en su perímetro, numerando y clasificando cada "bloque" y llevarlas a otra meseta nivelada perfectamente en su perímetro, como la que ya hay, según su nº y clasificación. "

Las dificultades que esto implica son numerosas sin duda pero, salvo que Davidovits tenga razón, coincide muy bien con la estructura principal observada en la pirámide.

¿Qué le parece?

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Vantage (2 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Según Davidovits no serían necesarias altas temperaturas. El problema con Davidovits seria:
> 
> 
> No podemos ignorarlo del todo dados los análisis químicos. Sin embargo son pocos los realizados como para validar su teoría.
> ...



La descripcion que hizo se parece bastante a lo que me referia, si. Esa forma de desmontar e incluso aprovechar algunas formas que si crea la naturaleza, afinadas por los constructores, suena probable. Pero tambien cogiendo algo de perspectiva, algunas edificaciones son la antitesis de este proceder, me explico.

Estamos pensando en todo momento en proceder a la construccion de la forma mas sencilla o que menos esfuerzo requiera, pero la realidad a veces se impone. Hay construcciones que son la antitesis de como nosotros nos lo planteamos. Nosotros partimos de una base economica. No solo en el estricto sentido monetario, sino tambien en tiempo, en materiales, en energia, en movimiento... Sin embargo, muchas de esas construcciones no parecen regidas por esos parametros. Muchos "templos" del indostan y de oriente medio dan fe de ello.

Sus motivaciones (las de los constructores), fueran las que fueran, no parecian limitadas por la escasez que condiciona tanto a traves de la economia.

Por lo que me pregunta, dire antes de nada que no estoy muy familiarizado con el trabajo de Davidovits, solo muy por encima, por lo que no me siento con tablas como para profundizar demasiado acerca de lo que dice el o sus detractores.

Pero a mi juicio diversas tecnicas podian estar combinandose. Yo estoy convencido que en el pasado se fabricaba marmol, granito y diversas rocas.
Por parecerme, me ha llegado a parecer que algunas construcciones habian sido "impresas"; de un modo mas similar a como funcionan las impresoras 3d modernas que a los encofrados de otra clase. No tengo evidencias, pero lo que he ido viendo me ha empujado a pensar en esa direccion; primeramente he visto, en los escalones e marmol que se alzaban para alcazar un pulpito, que uno de ellos que estaba partido, y en el interior hubiera un alma metalica. Lo mismo he visto en granito. El bloque no habia sido perforado, sino que (esto es mi suposicion) en un estado plastico, se habia añadido como formando un sandwich. Respecto a lo seguno, he visto algunas construcciones rupestres que dicen excavadas... pero que presentan particularidades que para mi no tienen sentido desde un punto de vista geologico (pligues de arenisca que no he encontrado en la naturaleza). Paralelamente a esto, y por mi investigacion acerca el fenomeno de los cart ruts, pienso que algun evento (probablemente de de tipo electrico-electromagnetico) "petrifico" gran parte de la corteza terrestre de una forma bastante rapida. No me refiero a las obsevadas vitrificaciones por calor, sino a fenomenos tipo petrificacion, calcificacion, fosilizacion, fulgurizacion... de una forma rapida (horas / dias)

Mas alla de estas suposiciones, yo no tengo pruebas, pero si algo claro:, la naturaleza crea esos materiales. El hombre lo unico que hace realmente es acelerar los procesos que ya suceden o ya admite la naturaleza. El hombre es una herramienta del tiempo.


Dejo a continuacion unas imagenes "estimulantes"


----------



## imutes (2 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> La descripcion que hizo se parece bastante a lo que me referia, si. Esa forma de desmontar e incluso aprovechar algunas formas que si crea la naturaleza, afinadas por los constructores, suena probable. Pero tambien cogiendo algo de perspectiva, algunas edificaciones son la antitesis de este proceder, me explico.
> 
> Estamos pensando en todo momento en proceder a la construccion de la forma mas sencilla o que menos esfuerzo requiera, pero la realidad a veces se impone. Hay construcciones que son la antitesis de como nosotros nos lo planteamos. Nosotros partimos de una base economica. No solo en el estricto sentido monetario, sino tambien en tiempo, en materiales, en energia, en movimiento... Sin embargo, muchas de esas construcciones no parecen regidas por esos parametros. Muchos "templos" del indostan y de oriente medio dan fe de ello.
> 
> ...



Ciertamente sí, tiene razón, no he estado muy afortunado diciendo que "los más fácil sería ... " porque de ninguna manera estaban buscando "lo fácil" sino lo necesario para un fin colosal. Quizas sería más correcto decir que sería el método más comprensible, bajo una perpectiva moderna, de cómo se puede conseguir que varios millones de enormes piedras encajen entre sí. En todo caso esa sería una posible solución para los "bloques" de relleno pero no para el revestimiento, ni las cámaras, La Gran Galería, túneles etc etc etc.

Hasta ayer teníamos 3 métodos a considerar:

Herramientas de corte y pulido muy avanzadas.
Los geopolímeros (o piedras artificiales).
Ablandamiento de piedra.
Ahora podemos añadir:

Laminación hojaldrada y posterior rotura de partes de las capas para obtener piedras que encajen en sus 3 dimensiones.
¡Impresión en 3D!
Esta última, que ni se me había pasado por la cabeza, tan osada como sugerente, la dejo en sus manos para explayarla. 

Sí me me viene a la memoria una viga de madera encajada como si la hubieran clavado en arcilla pero en un bloque de granito en una de las pirámides de Dashur. Apunta al "ablandamiento".

En cuanto a los fenómenos de petrificación rapida espero que nos comente más, no tenía ni idea de esto. Por si le sirve de algo, ya que comenta que pudo ser por un evento probablemente de de tipo electrico-electromagnetico, se sabe que los polos magneticos se han invertido varias veces, lo que abre una ventana para que la protección electro-magnética de la Tierra desapareciera durante días quedando totalmente expuesta a la radación solar y cósmica.

¡Saludos!

PD.: Estimulantes imágenes, sí.

.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Pero a mi juicio diversas tecnicas podian estar combinandose. Yo estoy convencido que en el pasado se fabricaba marmol, granito y diversas rocas.
> Por parecerme, me ha llegado a parecer que algunas construcciones habian sido "impresas"; de un modo mas similar a como funcionan las impresoras 3d modernas que a los encofrados de otra clase. No tengo evidencias, pero lo que he ido viendo me ha empujado a pensar en esa direccion; primeramente he visto, en los escalones e marmol que se alzaban para alcazar un pulpito, que uno de ellos que estaba partido, y en el interior hubiera un alma metalica. Lo mismo he visto en granito. El bloque no habia sido perforado, sino que (esto es mi suposicion) en un estado plastico, se habia añadido como formando un sandwich. Respecto a lo seguno, he visto algunas construcciones rupestres que dicen excavadas... pero que presentan particularidades que para mi no tienen sentido desde un punto de vista geologico (pligues de arenisca que no he encontrado en la naturaleza). Paralelamente a esto, y por mi investigacion acerca el fenomeno de los cart ruts, *pienso que algun evento (probablemente de de tipo electrico-electromagnetico) "petrifico" gran parte de la corteza terrestre de una forma bastante rapida*. No me refiero a las obsevadas vitrificaciones por calor, sino a fenomenos tipo petrificacion, calcificacion, fosilizacion, fulgurizacion... de una forma rapida (horas / dias)
> 
> Mas alla de estas suposiciones, yo no tengo pruebas, pero si algo claro:, la naturaleza crea esos materiales. El hombre lo unico que hace realmente es acelerar los procesos que ya suceden o ya admite la naturaleza. *El hombre es una herramienta del tiempo*.



"Agregaremos que esta «*solidificación*» efectiva es precisamente la verdadera causa por la que la ciencia moderna «triunfa», no ciertamente en sus teorías que no son menos falsas por eso, y que por lo demás cambian a cada momento, sino en sus aplicaciones prácticas; en otras épocas en las que esta «solidificación» no estaba todavía tan acentuada, no solo el hombre no hubiera podido pensar en la industria tal como se la entiende hoy, sino que esta industria misma hubiera sido realmente del todo imposible, así como todo el conjunto de la «vida ordinaria» donde tiene un lugar tan importante. Esto, notémoslo de pasada, basta para cortar todos los delirios de los supuestos «clarividentes» que, imaginando el pasado sobre el modelo del presente, atribuyen a algunas civilizaciones «prehistóricas» y de fecha muy remota algo completamente semejante al «maquinismo» contemporáneo; en eso no hay más que una de las formas del error que hace decir vulgarmente que la «historia se repite», y que implica una completa ignorancia de lo que hemos llamado las determinaciones cualitativas del tiempo."

"... Que las reacciones generales del medio cósmico mismo cambian efectivamente según la actitud adoptada por el hombre a su respecto. Se puede decir verdaderamente que algunos aspectos de la realidad se ocultan a quienquiera que la considera como profano."

René Guénon, 'El reino de la cantidad', cap. XVII.

Si encuentro otra referencia mejor al respecto la añado.


----------



## elena francis (2 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Ciertamente sí, tiene razón, no he estado muy afortunado diciendo que "los más fácil sería ... " porque de ninguna manera estaban buscando "lo fácil" sino lo necesario para un fin colosal. Quizas sería más correcto decir que sería el método más comprensible, bajo una perpectiva moderna, de cómo se puede conseguir que varios millones de enormes piedras encajen entre sí. En todo caso esa sería una posible solución para los "bloques" de relleno pero no para el revestimiento, ni las cámaras, La Gran Galería, túneles etc etc etc.
> 
> Hasta ayer teníamos 3 métodos a considerar:
> 
> ...





Joder, las tonterías que hay que leer.


----------



## Derrochaduros (2 Jun 2022)

Igual digo una estupidez, ¿pero no podrían haber usado un encofrado colocado justo a la orilla del Nilo, rellenado con una roca irregular, y durante la crecida anual se rellene el encofrado con los limos del río y justo cuando baja el caudal le echen un cemento para que se seque al sol y forme una roca compacta?.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Jun 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Igual digo una estupidez, ¿pero no podrían haber usado un encofrado colocado justo a la orilla del Nilo, rellenado con una roca irregular, y durante la crecida anual se rellene el encofrado con los limos del río y justo cuando baja el caudal le echen un cemento para que se seque al sol y forme una roca compacta?.



No. Sacaban la mayoría de las rocas de allí mismo en Giza y de las canteras de Tura y Aswan.


----------



## imutes (2 Jun 2022)

Hay que recordar que quien más sabe aquí sobre _piedras_ sin duda es Vantage.



Vantage dijo:


> *Es que yo me dedico a la talla en piedra, a la orfebreria, y academicamente soy fisico con especialidad en optica. *No entendio que le estaba preguntando si usted ha trabajado alguna piedra (blanda, añadi), con herramietas fabricadas con aleaciones actuales. *Puedo decirle que yo he trabajado con distintos metales, desde la piedra contra piedra, hasta el acero rapido, puntas de diamante, de widia, y otras aleaciones de acero, tanto sobre una amplia gama de materiales liticos como metalicos (y maderas).*



Además, finalmente no ha eludido el asunto por el cual el pedante _himbestigador_ con problemas de acalculia me invió al ignore.

¡Muchas gracias!



imutes dijo:


> ¿Me equivoco al afirmar que eso obliga a diseñar cada bloque 1 a 1 y que está construida a modo de puzzle en 3D? ¿Es posible ese ajuste a "ojo" y con herramientas de cobre?



Ambos hemos más o menos coincidido en una hipotética solución a esa determinada cuestión.



Vantage dijo:


> partiendo de un solo bloque monolitico, fracturarlo en segmentos; esos segmentos colindantes encajaran sin que necesariamente se tenga que "diseñar" cada una de las caras.




Avantage comparte sus conocimientos y sus hipótesis sin soberbia y sin pretender estar en posesión de "verdades científicas". Eso le honra y hace una gran diferencia con los trolls pseudoescépticos que por aquí abundaban. Si Avantage plantea la hipótesis de del modelado en 3D, estaré encantado de leerle.




elena francis dijo:


> Joder, las tonterías que hay que leer.



Juas, eso mismo decías de esto, je, je.



imutes dijo:


> Aquí se ha mostrado un dibujito de unos tipos arrastrando una estatua. Bien, resulta que de la estatua no queda ni rastro ¿cómo diantres sabemos lo que pesaba o si realmente existió? Además el dibujito resulta que es una recreación de una foto en blanco y negro de un supuesto relieve del que no queda ni rastro. ¡Esa es la prueba de cómo arrastraban los bloques para construir La Pirámide!
> 
> ¡Mandan huevos!



Veámoslo en el siguiente link









El misterio de la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto, resuelto


Un equipo de físicos holandeses descubre el ingenioso truco que los egipcios utilizaban para desplazar los grandes bloques de piedra por la arena del desierto




www.elconfidencial.com





Lo más gracioso está en los comentarios de esa noticia.

¡Adivina quién está de acuerdo conmigo!



Spoiler: ¿Quién será?



Veámoslo








Tampoco le hacía ascos a Davidovits



Spoiler: Sobre Davidovits



Mira,









Aquí nadie te hace el menor caso y él tampoco te quiere, solo eres su perrillo faldero. La verdad es que ya no es ni divertido reirse de ti, más bien das pena. A la próxima, aunque no es mi estilo, vas al ignore.

¡Que te aguanten en tu casa!

.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Lo más gracioso está en los comentarios de esa noticia. Adivina quién está de acuerdo conmigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto por momentos parece el Hilo de LOL 4.0 jaja


----------



## imutes (2 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Edito para añadir un estudio geológico sobre la esfinge que la data hace 800.000 años. Contradice el estudio de Scoch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si buscas "antiguedad esfinge geología" ese estudio sale entre los primeros resultados.

antiguedad esfinge geología at DuckDuckGo

En lugar de simplemente seguir uno de esos enlaces lo mejor es hacerse con el documento donde se presenta el estudio con el formato habitual correspondiente.

GEOLOGICAL ASPECT OF THE PROBLEM OF DATING THE GREAT EGYPTIAN SPHINX CONSTRUCTION

Ahora ten en cuenta que si los egiptólogos oficiales desestimaron la conservadora datación de Scoch de entre el 5000 y 7000 A.C. porque,_ "como todo el mundo sabe"_, en esa época solo había cazadores-recolectores, imagínate que dirán de esa datación, no importa lo que la geología demuestre.

.


----------



## imutes (2 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Por cierto, he leído el hilo y he visto que aunque sea a modo de curiosidad histórica, nadie ha hablado de que el gran Napoleón Bonaparte paso una noche dentro de la pirámide y la extrañeza de sus palabras a la mañana siguiente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡En menudo jardín nos meteríamos!

Todo en esa expedición es muy raro. El secretismo -pese a lo cual se unen los mejores científicos-, la previa conquista de Malta (defendida por los Caballeros de la Orden de San Juan), el supuesto objetivo militar difuso etc etc etc. Pareciere más bien un viaje iniciático promovido por esos que ahora pasan por discretos en lugar de secretos, que afirman ser herederos del conocimiento de los antiguos constructores y adoran a un _arquitecto muy grande._

Militarmente fue un desastre absoluto: la armada destruida por Nelson, lo mejor del ejército frances muy mermado y abandonado a su suerte etc. A pesar del fracaso militar, a pesar de que Napoleon deserto en lugar de ser condenado a muerte, el tipo se hace con el poder absoluto en Paris.

Merece hilo a parte.



Vantage dijo:


> Posiblemente, tanto la piramide como los sancta sanctorum de los templos importantes jueguen con una serie de resonancias que activen glandulas humanas, las cuales pueden inducir estados de conciencia alterados. Eso es lo que siempre pense que le habia pasado a Napoleon. Que tuvo una experiencia endogena similar a la que se puede obtener con enteogenos.



Hum, siento discrepar.



n_flamel dijo:


> Sin duda la soledad, oscuridad y silencio totales son una experiencia de privación sensorial, más allá de la autosugestión que provoque el lugar. Técnicas así han sido usadas desde hace milenios para provocar vivencias internas, que pueden ir desde los delirios a incubación de sueños o trastornos de la percepción. Dicho lo cual 7 horas se antoja poco pero pudiera ser.




No hay privación sensorial alguna, a menos que no llevase antorchas, velas, yesca y pedernal. El sonido en la cámara es "especial" pero nada por lo que sobrecogerse. 7 horas de soledad no son nada. No me creo que la tropa no hubiera limpiado la cámara para su general. Ni creo que Napoleon fuera un tipo asustadizo, más bien al contrario, era alguién muy frío, un verdadero psicópata capaz de las mayores atrocidades sin temblarle el pulso.

Para no extenderme demasiado concluyo. Algo objetivo, real, ocurre no en la cámara sino cuando entras en el tanque. Algo que el general no pudo explicar porque no hay nomenclatura alguna capaz de hacerlo. Algo que se conoce o no se conoce pero que es imposible de transmitir. Algo que no se puede asimilar racionalmente aunque tengas la vivencia plenamente consciente de ello porque está más allá de lo que la razón ha sido capaz de abarcar hasta ahora. No se trata de un estado alterado de conciencia, simplemente no se puede explicar._ O imaginaos tratando de explicarle a un sordo de naciemiento una sinfonía de Mozart. Por mucho que le enseñes la partitura, le expliques la narrativa de la música, las propiedades físicas de la ondas sonoras y cienmil detalles más, nunca sabrá realmente qué es._

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## elena francis (2 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hay que recordar que quien más sabe aquí sobre _piedras_ sin duda es Vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no. ¿Agua? No digas tonterías hombre...fueron los ovnis esos....


----------



## LMLights (2 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Pero a mi juicio diversas tecnicas podian estar combinandose. Yo estoy convencido que en el pasado se fabricaba marmol, granito y diversas rocas.
> Por parecerme, me ha llegado a parecer que algunas construcciones habian sido "impresas"; de un modo mas similar a como funcionan las *impresoras 3d modernas* que a los encofrados de otra clase. No tengo evidencias, pero lo que he ido viendo me ha empujado a pensar en esa direccion; primeramente he visto, en los escalones e marmol que se alzaban para alcazar un pulpito, que uno de ellos que estaba partido, y en el interior hubiera un alma metalica. Lo mismo he visto en granito. El bloque no habia sido perforado, sino que (esto es mi suposicion) en un estado plastico, se habia añadido como formando un sandwich. Respecto a lo seguno, he visto algunas construcciones rupestres que dicen excavadas... pero que presentan particularidades que para mi no tienen sentido desde un punto de vista geologico (pligues de arenisca que no he encontrado en la naturaleza). Paralelamente a esto, y por mi investigacion acerca el fenomeno de los cart ruts, pienso que algun evento (probablemente de de tipo electrico-electromagnetico) "petrifico" gran parte de la corteza terrestre de una forma bastante rapida. No me refiero a las obsevadas vitrificaciones por calor, sino a fenomenos tipo petrificacion, calcificacion, fosilizacion, fulgurizacion... de una forma rapida (horas / dias)
> 
> Mas alla de estas suposiciones, yo no tengo pruebas, pero si algo claro:, la naturaleza crea esos materiales. El hombre lo unico que hace realmente es acelerar los procesos que ya suceden o ya admite la naturaleza. El hombre es una herramienta del tiempo.
> ...



Eso es lo que sospecha. Ya sin entrar en los Templos Hindúes con colúmnas a diferentes densidades que dan diferentes tonos/resonancias.














Ringing rocks and sonorous stones – SPOOKY GEOLOGY


Some think rocks that sing or ring are magical or paranormal, but there is a reason why only some stones have this special quality.




spookygeology.com













Ringing rocks - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Recordemos que el registro de HERODOTO Keops era la "pirámide cantora"....."singing pyramid".


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡En menudo jardín nos meteríamos!
> 
> Todo en esa expedición es muy raro. El secretismo -pese a lo cual se unen los mejores científicos-, la previa conquista de Malta (defendida por los Caballeros de la Orden de San Juan), el supuesto objetivo militar difuso etc etc etc. Pareciere más bien un viaje iniciático promovido por esos que ahora pasan por discretos en lugar de secretos, que afirman ser herederos del conocimiento de los antiguos constructores y adoran a un _arquitecto muy grande._
> 
> ...



Vamos que para acceder a esa experiencia inefable no hace falta ni mucho tiempo ni privación sensorial, está ahí accesible, es su finalidad. No sabemos, corrijo, no sé, cómo lo gestionarían los egipcios o quienes lo construyeron, si era para iniciar gente, solo para unos pocos elegidos, etc.

En mi ignorancia me sorprende que tal experiencia no cambiase _para mejor_ a un personaje como el general corso. ¿Por qué le eligieron a él? Y ¿Quién? es tema para otro hilo pero me gustaría profundizar en esto si sabes de alguna referencia.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Jun 2022)

Por si alguien no lo ha leído dejo el enlace del hilo que abrí sobre el tema en el subforo de Historia.


Mensuración y goniometría de la pirámide de Keops


----------



## n_flamel (3 Jun 2022)

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿En qué fecha se abrió el "sarcófago" de Keops?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jun 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Tendemos a pensar que el avance actual es el correcto, pero puede que no. Nuestro paradigma se basa en la energía y todo gira en torno a ella. Sin energía retrocederíamos a la Edad Media e incluso al Neolítico sino fuéramos capaces de mantener los sistemas mecánicos obsoletos.



Pues hacia allí vamos con el "peak oil".


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿En qué fecha se abrió el "sarcófago" de Keops?



Lo abrieron los primeros en entrar en la pirámide, el equipo de obreros del Califa Al-Mamun (principios del siglo IX) que se lo encontraron vacío.


----------



## imutes (3 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Vamos que para acceder a esa experiencia inefable no hace falta ni mucho tiempo ni privación sensorial, está ahí accesible, es su finalidad. No sabemos, corrijo, no sé, cómo lo gestionarían los egipcios o quienes lo construyeron, si era para iniciar gente, solo para unos pocos elegidos, etc.
> 
> En mi ignorancia me sorprende que tal experiencia no cambiase _para mejor_ a un personaje como el general corso. ¿Por qué le eligieron a él? Y ¿Quién? es tema para otro hilo pero me gustaría profundizar en esto si sabes de alguna referencia.



El recinto de Guiza cierra bastante temprano, no recuerdo la hora exacta, pero ya se ha comentado que que a partir de esa hora queda vigilado por personal (¿militar?) fuertemente armado. Tampoco recuerdo muy bien a que hora (¿las 12 de la noche?) los focos que iluminan las pirámides se apagan (cuanto menos curioso ¿verdad?). También se ha comentado (personalmente lo desconozco) que, ya en la oscuridad, grupos de "elegidos" celebran _ritos_ -en realidad basta con tumbarse en el tanque- en el interior de la Cámara del Rey. Intuyo que esos "elegidos" son de la misma "escuela" de los que organizaron la expedición de Napoleon. Supongo que la mayoría de "sabios" que acompañaron a Napoleon pudieron participar en su momento de tal experiencia y los sucesivos miembros de la "escuela" también. No, eso no los convierte en mejores personas, lamentablemente. Diríase más bien que les convence de pertenecer a una élite que debe gobernar el mundo.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## ginkoblossom (3 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El recinto de Guiza cierra bastante temprano, no recuerdo la hora exacta, pero ya se ha comentado que que a partir de esa hora queda vigilado por personal (¿militar?) fuertemente armado. Tampoco recuerdo muy bien a que hora (¿las 12 de la noche?) los focos que iluminan las pirámides se apagan (cuanto menos curioso ¿verdad?). También se ha comentado (personalmente lo desconozco) que, ya en la oscuridad, grupos de "elegidos" celebran _ritos_ -en realidad basta con tumbarse en el tanque- en el interior de la Cámara del Rey. Intuyo que esos "elegidos" son de la misma "escuela" de los que organizaron la expedición de Napoleon. Supongo que la mayoría de "sabios" que acompañaron a Napoleon pudieron participar en su momento de tal experiencia y los sucesivos miembros de la "escuela" también. No, eso no los convierte en mejores personas, lamentablemente. Diríase más bien que les convence de pertenecer a una élite que debe gobernar el mundo.
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> .



El recinto cierra a las 17h, aunque hay horario de invierno y de verano. Luego hacen el espectaculo de luz y sonido, el ultimo pase termina a las 23h (en verano, creo) y luego, efectivamente, se apagan los focos que iluminan las piramides. El recinto está vigilado por policias, militares puede que haya también, aunque no es habitual, de noche por dentro hay vigilancia y "te tienen" que entrar. Donde si habia cierre militar era el la zona de la piramide roja, ya que está colindante a una base militar. En saqqara tambien hay cierre policial de noche, me contaron era para evitar excavaciones ilegales que la gente local hace, pues tienen la "creencia" que por la zona se hallan tesoros con facilidad.

Del Oso explicaba en una entrevista que pagó 100mil pesetas para pasar una noche dentro, además de entrar con equipo para poder filmar, años 80.
"Salieri"(*) también explicó que sobornó a los guardias de la pirámide con hachis, y así pasar la noche dentro.
En alguna otra entrevista, no recuerdo bien, escuché que actualmente la tarifa no oficial para pasar unas horas ahí en soledad, empieza en 2mil euros, y no te garantizan que en algún momento vayan a echarte de ahí, ya que los guardias tambien se la juegan.
También es posible pedir una visita privada al ministerio correspondiente (turismo o antiguedades), pero ahi ya depende de los contactos que uno tenga para moverse en la burocracia egipcia.

Aporto mi experiencia surrealista, un guardia de un templo cerrado al público me hizo una visita privada por una módica cantidad (del pago no se habló en ningún momento de la visita hasta el final, y la mini uzi que llevaba el guardia era un buen argumento negociador). La visita totalmente libre y sin prisas.

Mi experiencia personal, despues de entrar a la cámara del Rey, salgo con mucha energía e incluso agresividad. Trato de pasar el maximo tiempo posible dentro, como 1h, también curiosamente el tiempo pasa muy rápido dentro.

(*) los miembros de la sociedad de la niebla ya saben a quien me refiero...


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿En qué fecha se abrió el "sarcófago" de Keops?



Según Joyce Tyldesley la pirámide fue saqueada en el Imperio Medio, relativamente poco después, unos 700 años, de su construcción.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Jun 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> El recinto cierra a las 17h, aunque hay horario de invierno y de verano. Luego hacen el espectaculo de luz y sonido, el ultimo pase termina a las 23h (en verano, creo) y luego, efectivamente, se apagan los focos que iluminan las piramides. El recinto está vigilado por policias, militares puede que haya también, aunque no es habitual, de noche por dentro hay vigilancia y "te tienen" que entrar. Donde si habia cierre militar era el la zona de la piramide roja, ya que está colindante a una base militar. En saqqara tambien hay cierre policial de noche, me contaron era para evitar excavaciones ilegales que la gente local hace, pues tienen la "creencia" que por la zona se hallan tesoros con facilidad.
> 
> Del Oso explicaba en una entrevista que pagó 100mil pesetas para pasar una noche dentro, además de entrar con equipo para poder filmar, años 80.
> "Salieri"(*) también explicó que sobornó a los guardias de la pirámide con hachis, y así pasar la noche dentro.
> ...



Impresionante, os agradezco mucho estos aportes.


----------



## gester (3 Jun 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> El recinto cierra a las 17h, aunque hay horario de invierno y de verano. Luego hacen el espectaculo de luz y sonido, el ultimo pase termina a las 23h (en verano, creo) y luego, efectivamente, se apagan los focos que iluminan las piramides. El recinto está vigilado por policias, militares puede que haya también, aunque no es habitual, de noche por dentro hay vigilancia y "te tienen" que entrar. Donde si habia cierre militar era el la zona de la piramide roja, ya que está colindante a una base militar. En saqqara tambien hay cierre policial de noche, me contaron era para evitar excavaciones ilegales que la gente local hace, pues tienen la "creencia" que por la zona se hallan tesoros con facilidad.
> 
> Del Oso explicaba en una entrevista que pagó 100mil pesetas para pasar una noche dentro, además de entrar con equipo para poder filmar, años 80.
> "Salieri"(*) también explicó que sobornó a los guardias de la pirámide con hachis, y así pasar la noche dentro.
> ...



Entonces estuviste una hora dentro de la pirámide? Te metiste en el sarcófago?


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Lo abrieron los primeros en entrar en la pirámide, el equipo de obreros del Califa Al-Mamun (principios del siglo IX) que se lo encontraron vacío.



Porque no fueron los primeros.


----------



## gester (3 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿En qué fecha se abrió el "sarcófago" de Keops?



Si no recuerdo mal, el sarcófago de la gran pirámide siempre estuvo abierto porque no encontraron la "tapa". Luego están las teorías de cómo y cuándo desapareció, pero información como tal no hay.

De todas formas los "sarcófagos" es algo que se ha encontrado en otros templos egipcios y siempre se han encontrado vacíos. Por ejemplo los 23 sarcófagos del Serspeum o el de la pirámide de Shekemkhet, que lo encontraron cerrado y sin profanar y dentro no había nada. Curioso, otra pirámide y otro sarcófago vacío.

La arqueología oficial siempre tiene excusas para explicar porque en los sarcófagos en los que enterraban a la gente, en muchas ocasiones no había ningún resto de nada. En fin.


----------



## ginkoblossom (3 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Entonces estuviste una hora dentro de la pirámide? Te metiste en el sarcófago?



Cuando visito la camara del Rey, trato de estar lo maximo que me permitan, el truco es ir un día que no haya mucho turista (temporadas bajas o después de "sus" revoluciones).

Es sorprendente la poca gente que entra en el interior, en comparacion a los visitantes del complejo de guiza. 

No me he metido dentro del sarcofago, por respeto, y por la camara de cctv y el vigilante. Curiosamente el vigilante se suele asuentar por un par de minutos, como dando pie a que te metas dentro. Pero a veces los guardias son muy retorcidos, te incitan a hacer algo y luego te dicen que eso que has hecho está prohibido y que te denunciaran a la policia, al final para sacarte dinero (en egipto, en general, donde menos en la piramide). La camara de cctv que hay dentro creo que está de adorno. Pero si he visto gente meterse dentro, y hacerse la tipica foto.

Por dar otro apunte, he tenido la ocasión de alojarme en frente del complejo, y he observado que por las noches el trasiego de automoviles que van y vienen de la piramide es continuo, algunos seran los vehiculos de la policia, pero otros son furgonetas con cristales oscuros y a saber quien llevan ahí.


----------



## gester (3 Jun 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Cuando visito la camara del Rey, trato de estar lo maximo que me permitan, el truco es ir un día que no haya mucho turista (temporadas bajas o después de "sus" revoluciones).
> 
> Es sorprendente la poca gente que entra en el interior, en comparacion a los visitantes del complejo de guiza.
> 
> ...



Algo probable serán ritos de iniciación de la masonada. Esta gente sabe la verdad. Otra cosa es que la utilicen para su propio beneficio y para cosas turbias.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Algo probable serán ritos de iniciación de la masonada. Esta gente sabe la verdad. Otra cosa es que la utilicen para su propio beneficio y para cosas turbias.



Alguno habéis leído la novela de Javier Sierra sobre el viaje de Napoléon a Egipto? Teniendo en cuenta su obsesión con las pirámides (llevo oyéndole halar de eso desde niño) y que apesta a Logia de lejos igual da algún dato relevante que le hayan contado en la Logia de boca a oído.


----------



## gester (3 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Alguno habéis leído la novela de Javier Sierra sobre el viaje de Napoléon a Egipto? Teniendo en cuenta su obsesión con las pirámides (llevo oyéndole halar de eso desde niño) y que apesta a Logia de lejos igual da algún dato relevante que le hayan contado en la Logia de boca a oído.



Yo lo leí hace mucho tiempo con esa esperanza y me quedé con un bluf al acabar el libro.


----------



## ginkoblossom (3 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, el sarcófago de la gran pirámide siempre estuvo abierto porque no encontraron la "tapa". Luego están las teorías de cómo y cuándo desapareció, pero información como tal no hay.
> 
> De todas formas los "sarcófagos" es algo que se ha encontrado en otros templos egipcios y siempre se han encontrado vacíos. Por ejemplo los 23 sarcófagos del Serspeum o el de la pirámide de Shekemkhet, que lo encontraron cerrado y sin profanar y dentro no había nada. Curioso, otra pirámide y otro sarcófago vacío.
> 
> La arqueología oficial siempre tiene excusas para explicar porque en los sarcófagos en los que enterraban a la gente, en muchas ocasiones no había ningún resto de nada. En fin.



Parece que la tapa del sarcofago sí estaba, en tiempos de Napoleón, y cito del libro: Souvenirs militaires du baron Desvernois,... rédigés d'après les documents authentiques, par Emm. Bousson de Mairet

"Las hostilidades habían cesado en todas las partes y habían dado paso a una profunda seguridad. Desvernois, varios oficiales de todos los rangos, administradores e incluso mujeres decidieron aprovechar para visitar las Pirámides.

Los generales Reynier, Belliard y Lagrange querían estar entre ellos.

Una mañana, equipada con armas, tiendas y víveres, la caravana partió, se detuvo a cien pasos de la Esfinge, instaló las tiendas, estableció una guardia y, tras una parada de media hora, dedicada a una comida ligera, se dispuso a escalar la gran pirámide.

La subida es fácil; consta de doscientos ocho asientos de cincuenta y cuatro centímetros de altura cada uno,

Parece una escalera, y el peso del cuerpo hace que el descenso sea agotador. El capitán Desvernois fue el primero en llegar a la cima, que consiste en una plataforma de unos seis metros cuadrados, irregular debido a la destrucción de tres o cuatro hileras, cuyos escombros abarrotan los lados del monumento hasta su base"

"Reunidos, veintisiete, en este punto elevado, a ciento cincuenta metros del suelo, los visitantes disfrutaron del espectáculo más imponente y admirable. Hacia el oeste, su vista se extendía sobre la inmensidad del desierto; hacia el este, sobre la ciudad de Kairo; en esta dirección, como hacia el norte, sobre el fértil valle del Nilo, y a lo lejos, sobre el Delta, donde brilla, por el más feliz contraste, una vegetación desenfrenada y vigorosa; hacia el sur, sobre una treintena de pirámides, de tamaño desigual y formas diversas.

Esta pirámide, cuya construcción se remonta a quince siglos antes de nuestra era, y que hasta hace poco ha sido llamada impropiamente con el nombre de Keops, se debe a un faraón de la cuarta dinastía, llamado Suphi.

Otros dos, menos elevados, están cerca de él, el de Kefrén, o mejor dicho, el de Sensaouphi, que lo hizo construir, tiene ciento treinta metros de altura, de los cuales un tercio, cerca de la cima, está cubierto de un hermoso granito rojo, pulido como el hielo.

La otra, la de Micerino, -alternativa a Mancheres-, completa este colosal grupo."

"Tras una estación de dos horas, que varios de los visitantes aprovecharon para grabar sus nombres en la piedra con un martillo y un cincel, bajaron a cenar.

Cuando terminó la comida, veinte oficiales decidieron entrar en el

Ya lo habían intentado varios empleados civiles que no se sentían con fuerzas para subir a la pirámide. Después de haber atravesado parte del pasillo que sirve de entrada, se habían apresurado a volver sobre sus pasos y habían reaparecido, pálidos como fantasmas, lo que les había valido muchas bromas.

Los oficiales entraron; en la entrada había una pendiente bastante pronunciada, de tres o cuatro pies de ancho, pavimentada con mármol blanco, acanalada para evitar resbalones, y con parapetos a ambos lados a la altura del soporte. A una profundidad de cien pasos encontraron un agujero circular que parecía corresponder a la Esfinge, - por un corredor subterráneo, desde el cual, sin duda, los sacerdotes de Menfis, ascendiendo, por grados cortados en el interior del coloso, iban a rendir oráculos."

"A medida que se avanzaba, se desplegaba una admirable mampostería que se elevaba gradualmente; las pisadas de los visitantes y la luz de las antorchas asustaban a una multitud de enormes murciélagos, que se alejaban lanzando agudos gritos, y a menudo, con sus alas, rozaban la cara o apagaban las antorchas.

Habíamos llegado al centro de la pirámide, cuando nos detuvo una pared vertical perfectamente conservada, cuyo cemento, adherido a la piedra, había adquirido su dureza. A fuerza de buscar, observamos una abertura en la base, de un metro de ancho y setenta centímetros de alto. Entramos en él y, una vez superado este obstáculo, nos encontramos con un enorme bloque de granito rojo, perfectamente pulido y de cuatro metros de altura, que ocupaba toda la anchura de un pasillo que se elevaba hacia la izquierda."

"Ayudándose los unos a los otros, los visitantes consiguieron escalarlo y entraron en el corredor que, tras muchas vueltas y revueltas, les condujo a una cámara sin puerta, de forma cuadrada, de siete metros de largo en todas las direcciones, de unos dos metros y medio de altura, y cuyo suelo y bóveda eran de granito rojo. Esta era la habitación del Rey. A la derecha, apoyado en la pared, había un sarcófago abierto, en el que no había más que un polvo inodoro, marrón y granulado, más bien parecido al tabaco malo. La tapa del sarcófago estaba partida en dos y apoyada en la pared."


"Al salir de esta cámara por el extremo opuesto al que habíamos entrado, llegamos, después de varias vueltas, y descendiendo, a otra cámara abovedada, de sencilla mampostería, y llamada la cámara de la Reina. Exhalaba un mal olor; se detuvieron allí por un corto tiempo, y volvieron sobre sus pasos para salir de la pirámide. La visita había durado dos horas y las antorchas estaban a punto de consumirse por completo."






Hasta hace unos años, había un cacho piedra al lado del sarcofago que supuestamente era parte de su tapa.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Jun 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


>



Qué es esa rejilla que hay abajo a la derecha? algún tipo de desagüe? Supongo que el interior está muy civilizado, instalación eléctrica etc. no?

Y otra pregunta, cuál es el camino hoy día para llegar a la "cámara del rey"? el mismo que antaño?


----------



## ginkoblossom (3 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué es esa rejilla que hay abajo a la derecha? algún tipo de desagüe? Supongo que el interior está muy civilizado, instalación eléctrica etc. no?
> 
> Y otra pregunta, cuál es el camino hoy día para llegar a la "cámara del rey"? el mismo que antaño?



Si claro, dentro hay cables, luces, pasamanos en la subida de la gran galeria, un piso de madera con peldaños, un extractor en un conducto, etc. El camino es el que abrió el califa al mamud, el llamado tunel de los ladrones, hasta la gran galeria. 






Lo de las rejillas, tapan un hueco o cavidad, pero en este video lo explican mejor:



Edito: @n_flamel, casi un desague, sino un ojo de agua o surtidor, segun el tipo del video que he enlazado, o sea que has dado una muy buena pista...

Edit2: @n_flamel me ha dado una idea loca con lo del desague, si llenamos la camara del Rey con agua hasta la altura del sarcofago, y llenamos el sarcofago con clorito sódico y ácido clorhídrico, tendriamos que la piramide podria haber servido de fabrica de CDS para los bebelejias faronicos (tomenlo como un troleo, por favor)


----------



## imutes (3 Jun 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> El recinto cierra a las 17h, aunque hay horario de invierno y de verano. Luego hacen el espectaculo de luz y sonido, el ultimo pase termina a las 23h (en verano, creo) y luego, efectivamente, se apagan los focos que iluminan las piramides. El recinto está vigilado por policias, militares puede que haya también, aunque no es habitual, de noche por dentro hay vigilancia y "te tienen" que entrar. Donde si habia cierre militar era el la zona de la piramide roja, ya que está colindante a una base militar. En saqqara tambien hay cierre policial de noche, me contaron era para evitar excavaciones ilegales que la gente local hace, pues tienen la "creencia" que por la zona se hallan tesoros con facilidad.
> 
> Del Oso explicaba en una entrevista que pagó 100mil pesetas para pasar una noche dentro, además de entrar con equipo para poder filmar, años 80.
> "Salieri"(*) también explicó que sobornó a los guardias de la pirámide con hachis, y así pasar la noche dentro.
> ...



¡Ostias! ¡Ni me acordaba del espectaculo de luz y sonido! Cerca de donde está la entrada donde venden los tiquets para verlo hay, o había, un burger king, que desde el 2º piso se podía ver el espectaculo gratis comiendo una hambuerguesa con patatas fritas (despues de días comiendo comida egepcia es una delicia).

Es cierto que todos los centros arqueólogicos, en invierno y en verano, los cierran a las 17:00 (no estaba seguro si en Guiza también, supongo que por lo de las luces hasta las 23:00 me hacía dudar). El Templo de Luxor también se puede visitar por la noche (no recuerdo el horario) y, creo recordar, también el de Abu Simbel.

Hay un truquito para quedarte con tus compañeros a solas en la cámara casi una hora. Como dices, no entra mucha gente y la mayoría hace 4 fotos y se va. Bien, la cuestión es entrar a última hora (sobre las 16:00). Antes de que cierren el conjunto ya impiden que entre más gente a la pirámide. Con un poco de suerte y paciencia te quedas solo hasta que vienen los guardas a echarte.

Lo de sobornar a los guardas sirve en muchos casos pero para las zonas más vigiladas, uf.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (3 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿En qué fecha se abrió el "sarcófago" de Keops?



Buf, la hipótesis más aceptada es esta:



Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Lo abrieron los primeros en entrar en la pirámide, el equipo de obreros del Califa Al-Mamun (principios del siglo IX) que se lo encontraron vacío.



Luego hay versiones "según" quien:



octopodiforme dijo:


> Según Joyce Tyldesley la pirámide fue saqueada en el Imperio Medio, relativamente poco después, unos 700 años, de su construcción.



Bueno, algo paso, parece ser cerca de la IV dinastía ...



ginkoblossom dijo:


> Esta pirámide, cuya construcción se remonta a quince siglos antes de nuestra era, y que hasta hace poco ha sido llamada impropiamente con el nombre de Keops, se debe a un faraón de la cuarta dinastía, llamado Suphi.



Curioso, no sabía esta atrbución pero coincide que otas versiones.

En la Gran Galería hay 28 entalladuras chapuceras que se supone albergaron las estatuas de los antecesores de Keops. Es decir, Keops usurpó El Templo de Isis y eso cabreó mucho a los sacerdotes y al pueblo. El propio Herodoto afirma que Keops era un personaje muy odiado. De hecho el único rastro de Keops que ha quedado es una estatuilla de 7,5 cm.



n_flamel dijo:


> Qué es esa rejilla que hay abajo a la derecha? algún tipo de desagüe? Supongo que el interior está muy civilizado, instalación eléctrica etc. no?



Ahí hay un pozo, que yo sepa.









ginkoblossom dijo:


> El camino es el que abrió el califa al mamud, el llamado tunel de los ladrones, hasta la gran galeria.



Ese camino lleva hasta justo despues de el bloque que cierra el tunel ascendente. Hasta La Gran Galería aún quedan unos metros. Cómo llego Al Mamud justo a ese punto es un misterio más ¡qué casualidad ¿verdad?!



octopodiforme dijo:


> Porque no fueron los primeros.



Bueno, según los egiptólogos las pirámides servían para llevar al Faraon a las estrellas. Siendo consecuentes con esa explicación debería asumirse que quedaron vacias porque funcionaban .

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## LMLights (3 Jun 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Hasta hace unos años, había un cacho piedra al lado del sarcofago que supuestamente era parte de su tapa.



No hay mucha información del sarcófago. Es de granito (rojo), es decir que tiene una cierta dureza. Siempre me ha llamado la atención que esté roto y en mal estado (le falta una sección un trozo en la esquina), teniendo en cuenta la dureza del granito, sólo se me ocurren dos cosas. Que fue vandalizado con dinamita, y que la tapa, debía ser gruesa y muy pesada (nada fácil de mover), si no es que incluso estuviese "pegada" o lo que se concibe como tapa, en realidad formase parte de UNA SÓLA PIEZA (con el sarcófago), porque el desgaste de los bordes del sarcófago es algo muy poco explicado.

Es obvio que ese no era su estado original y que una vandalización tan grosera y bruta se ha debido a dificultades (que no habrían tenido de ser una símple tapa o cubierta lo que había ahí). Quizás la cubierta era muy pesada, de forma irregular (más que una símple tapa lisa), o incluso no era una cubierta independiente sino que formaba parte de una pieza monolítica.






EL "SARCÓFAGO" DE LA CÁMARA DEL REY: OTRO IMPOSIBLE


Si mencionamos la palabra sarcófago, enseguida se nos viene a la mente el contenedor de un cuerpo sin vida. En efecto de significado tal y ...




otroantiguoegipto.blogspot.com





No lo sabemos porque hay muy poquita información y se da por hecho que había una tapa, y ya está.

A mi me escama mucho lo destrozado que está el sarcófago (hipótesis de uso de dinamíta).

Además la denominación de sarcófago da mucho que pensar (suponiéndo que sea correcta tal denominación).

Ya he comentado en otros posts la hipótesis de Keops como una máquina para "facilitar el DUAT" (tránsito de la muerte, o abandono de éste plano físico), ahí SARCÓFAGO (que se "come" la carne), tiene su sentido. Pero si ese era el propósito suponemos entonces que era para ser utilizado recurréntemente (no para una sóla ocasión), entonces tenemos la duda de si había "una tapa" u otra cosa encima del sarcófago.

Quizás en ese supuesto ritual del "DUAT" donde "desaparece la carne", no había necesidad ninguna de meter el cuerpo del fallecido dentro del sarcófago sino situarlo encima (como se hace en ciertos ritos funerarios muy antiguos colocando los cuerpos encima de TAULAS de piedra).

El sarcófago "mágicamente" hace "desaparecer" la carne.
El cuerpo se desintegra en un flash de luz......







La otra hipótesis del uso de la cámara del Rey va en función de símple máquina energética (electro-magnética). Dentro de esa hipótesis como sugiere ginkoblossom -aunque sea medio en broma- la idea del sarcófago como una batería, y que la estancia de la cámara del rey -como la pirámide en general- fuese en su momento una cámara de vacío, y se llenase, vaciase de ciertos líquidos y gases, etc, etc.




En cualquier caso es un hecho la vandalización del sarcófago, que hay muy poca información que además es vital para discernir el propósito y uso de la pirámide. Y que no hay análisis de polvo ni se comenta si hubo ahí "dinamiteros", o es que la tapa explótó de otra manera.


----------



## n_flamel (4 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En la Gran Galería hay 28 entalladuras chapuceras que se supone albergaron las estatuas de los antecesores de Keops. Es decir, Keops usurpó El Templo de Isis y eso cabreó mucho a los sacerdotes y al pueblo. El propio Herodoto afirma que Keops era un personaje muy odiado. De hecho el único rastro de Keops que ha quedado es una estatuilla de 7,5 cm.



Estas 28 entalladuras salen en el reportaje de Jimenez del Oso sobre la gran pirámide, el capítulo 1 para ser exactos.

Es una hipótesis más que plausible. La de profanar el Templo de Isis, no la de las 28 estatuas, eso en el fondo es algo irrelevante.


----------



## imutes (4 Jun 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> La tapa del sarcófago estaba partida en dos y apoyada en la pared.



Lo de la tapa, otro misterio. Si estaba partida en 2 y apoyada contra la pared la tapa sería una losa relativamente poco pesada. En las fotos que has subido más antiguas - o así lo parecen- no se ve rastro alguno sin embargo en esa última de la serie sí.







No es una losa. Se parece más bien a las del serapeum.









LMLights dijo:


> Que fue vandalizado con dinamita, y que la tapa, debía ser gruesa y muy pesada (nada fácil de mover), si no es que incluso estuviese "pegada" o lo que se concibe como tapa, en realidad formase parte de UNA SÓLA PIEZA (con el sarcófago), porque el desgaste de los bordes del sarcófago es algo muy poco explicado.



Si la tapa hubiera sido como las del serapeum no me extraña que malograran el tanque para removerla.



n_flamel dijo:


> Es una hipótesis más que plausible. La de profanar el Templo de Isis, no la de las 28 estatuas, eso en el fondo es algo irrelevante.



Bueno, si la profanación consistió en convertir el Templo de Isis en un lugar para la gloria de Keops y sus ancestros, lo de las estatuas sería una provocación y un sacrilegio, supongo.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## n_flamel (4 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Lo de la tapa, otro misterio. Si estaba partida en 2 y apoyada contra la pared la tapa sería una losa relativamente poco pesada. En las fotos que has subido más antiguas - o así lo parecen- no se ve rastro alguno sin embargo en esa última de la serie sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando acabemos con la gran pirámide hay que abrir un hilo del Serapeum LOL.


----------



## LMLights (4 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> .



Así es, tiene pinta de ser así, bastante gruesa, por otro lado teniendo en cuenta la información matemática abrumadora de las dimensiones de la cámara del rey y del sarcófago, es información crítica ocultada (digo ocultada, con toda la intención, porque aunque la cubierta estuviese hecha añicos, se podría deducir sus dimensiones).

Ese video es muy interesante (cavidad que la mayoría de la gente desconoce). Dedúzco que principalmente para ocultar el destrozo hecho.




Ya digo que lo importante es saber PARA QUÉ eran las pirámides, y las consecuencias (no sólo la tecnología y el conocimiento), sino las consecuencias cláve en el destino y hábitat de la humanidad (el planeta tierra, no por casualidad está Gizeh en el "centro de la tierra").

Todo ello se ha ocultado, inventándose unas dinastías, superponiendo un connundrum prefabricado y una cultura posterior (los jeroglíficos egípcios), todo ello desde el minuto uno, lo que sucede es que la metedura de pata (pirámide de keops construida en 20 años ) ha sido tan estruendosa (precisamente por el afán de ocultamiento), que han conseguido a largo plazo un efecto contrario y concluir que la "egiptología" es la ciencia o disciplina encargada de OCULTAR información vital de la historia de la humanidad.

Este vídeo es muy recomendable también, sale el tal DELGADO.


----------



## gester (4 Jun 2022)

ginkoblossom dijo:


> Parece que la tapa del sarcofago sí estaba, en tiempos de Napoleón, y cito del libro: Souvenirs militaires du baron Desvernois,... rédigés d'après les documents authentiques, par Emm. Bousson de Mairet
> 
> "Las hostilidades habían cesado en todas las partes y habían dado paso a una profunda seguridad. Desvernois, varios oficiales de todos los rangos, administradores e incluso mujeres decidieron aprovechar para visitar las Pirámides.
> 
> ...





n_flamel dijo:


> Cuando acabemos con la gran pirámide hay que abrir un hilo del Serapeum LOL.



A mi me llama casi más el serspeum que la pirámide. Y las explicaciones oficiales son aún más ridículas.


----------



## n_flamel (4 Jun 2022)

Aunque me salgo ligeramente del tema de la construcción quiero traer el tema de la cronología de Egipto. En el capítulo 2 de los 3 reportajes de Jiménez del Oso dedicados a la gran pirámide se repasa someramente la cronología de Manetón. A partir de aquí:



Me he tomado la molestia de resumirlo brevemente.

- dinastía Dioses = 13.900 años
- semi-dioses = 1255
- 1er linaje de reyes = 1817 años
- 30 reyes = 1790 años
- 10 reyes de Tis = 350 años
- dinastía oscura = 5813 años
total 24925 años antes de la 1ª dinastía

- desde 1ª dinastía fundada por Menes (véase el parecido con Manu y Numa) hasta Manetón = 5619 años

Esto arroja un total de 30544 años antes de Manetón que vivió en tiempos de Ptolomeo s. III a.C.
Creo que la cifra dada de 1460 años como ciclo de su calendario no es baladí porque encaja con las cifras de los ciclos cósmicos.

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión al respecto de la cronología de Manetón. Pregunta: ¿por qué dice J.del O. que el hundimiento de la Atlántida sucedió durante el 1er linaje?? Lo indica Manetón?


PD: Tengo por ahí un famoso gráfico de Gaston Georgel sobre las 4 edades y voy a ver si cuadran ambas cosas.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Jun 2022)

Cortando y perforando granito con herramientas de cobre, arena y agua.

¡Probado!


----------



## imutes (4 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Cortando y perforando granito con herramientas de cobre, arena y agua.
> 
> ¡Probado!



Para nada.

Al principio se ve a la sierra patinando sobre la arena, no me creo que así se llegue ni a hacer un surco que sirva de guía para continuar; pueden pasarse los días patinando sin conseguir nada. Con lo del taladro se ve mejor: primero han hecho el surco guía ¡sino de qué!

Tampoco dicen cuantos días tardaron en hacelo ¿10, 100, 1.000 ...?
Además, hay que creerlos porque en el vídeo no se ve luego no es una prueba.

Ahora cuéntanos cómo conseguían esto ¿Con papel de lija?







Perfecta simetría y en una "cuadrícula" que lleva implícita el triangulo 3, 4, 5.

.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Además, hay que creerlos porque en el vídeo no se ve luego no es una prueba.



Ya ya, la conspiración.


----------



## Derrochaduros (4 Jun 2022)

A mi lo que me intriga sobre todo era si hacían uso de la electricidad


----------



## n_flamel (5 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Aunque me salgo ligeramente del tema de la construcción quiero traer el tema de la cronología de Egipto. En el capítulo 2 de los 3 reportajes de Jiménez del Oso dedicados a la gran pirámide se repasa someramente la cronología de Manetón. A partir de aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El diagrama de Georgel es básicamente este. ¿Alguien tiene el texto de Manetón?


----------



## imutes (5 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ya ya, la conspiración.



No necesariamente. Verás ...



Derrochaduros dijo:


> A mi lo que me intriga sobre todo era si hacían uso de la electricidad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079811



Si los montajes en vídeo fueran prueba de ello diría que sí pero ...

En los fotogramas que has mostrado se ve ese cartucho (hay varios de esos) con lo que parece una bombilla enorme. Tambien las pilas de Bagdad. A continuación un montaje uniendo ambos. Según que criterio apliques dirías ¡probado! (¿No es así @octopodiforme?) pero algo así exige pruebas más contundentes. Si las hay no se han publicado.

No se sabe cómo iluminaban el interior de los túneles y cámaras interiores excavadas en la roca. Lo único que se sabe es que necesitaron iluminación y que NO usaron antorchas o semejantes porque No se ha encontrado rastro alguno de hollín.

Lo del Ank me parece _muy traido por los pelos_ ...



n_flamel dijo:


> El diagrama de Georgel es básicamente este. ¿Alguien tiene el texto de Manetón?



Se supone que Maneton escribio 8 volúmenes sobre la historia de Egipto porque son citados por los antiguos historiadores pero parece que se perdieron en el incendio de La biblioteca de Alejandría. Uno de los volúmenos se llamaba "Contra Herodoto"; cuanto menos curioso ¿verdad?
Actualmente se suelen usar transripciones en griego de parte de los textos de Maneton. Hay otras listas semejantes que también hablan de la época predinástica.

Quizas el siguiente link sea de tu interés Gaston Georgel – Definición tradicional del movimiento de la historia

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## castolo (5 Jun 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Espero que en una obra tan multitudinaria, todos guardasen la distancia de seguridac o en su defecto portasen la correspondiente FFP2



Menos mal que queda gente responsable que se preocupa por lo que realmente importa.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No se sabe cómo iluminaban el interior de los túneles y cámaras interiores excavadas en la roca. Lo único que se sabe es que necesitaron iluminación y que NO usaron antorchas o semejantes porque No se ha encontrado rastro alguno de hollín.



Con lámparas de aceite que no dejan hollín.


----------



## LMLights (5 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Perfecta simetría y en una "cuadrícula" que lleva implícita el triangulo 3, 4, 5.



Al respecto de esas esculturas perfectas.......

Simetría perfecta hecha en diorita, imposible a cincel o trazo de impácto mecánico. Se especula una técnica parecida a una impresora 3D. Se dice que ni siquiera con un molde y piedra licuada podría alcanzarse tal perfección.

La idea con la que especula Héctor (del canal Mondo Incógnito), es algún tipo de proceso como coger un bloque y vaciarlo hasta obtener la escultura (algo como una impresora 3D que tiene ya un programa o instrucciones pregrabadas al milimetro).









No sólo llama la atención la perfección de éstas esculturas, y su imposibilidad técnica con el relato oficial....

Mikerinos -Menkaura Pharaoh







A mi me llama la atención la EXPRESIÓN de algunas, PARECEN VIVAS......

Ptolomeo I Soter







Casi pudieras sentir que "están respirando"......

Hay muchas esculturas estátuas con la naríz rota (tres "explicaciones", símple casualidad o rotura accidental, bien para ocultar narices africanas de gente negra, y la tercera menos conocida y bastante interesante, evitar la ADORACIÓN de las mísmas -como un dogma iconoclasta- precisamente por su "realísmo" y "mágia", cortando la naríz y rompiendo ese "hechizo" o atracción ante tal perfección casi "viva").

Recordemos que una posible acepción de FARAON (Pharoh), es el que "porta a Dios" o "trae lo divino" (Phara - Feros, como Luci-Feros, y ON - Dios, Divino). De hecho FARAON que ha derivado en REY pero en realidad sería "iluminado" y más cerca del antiguo concepto de Rey-Sacerdote (como los Meroveos-Merovíngios), es decir como el PAPA un "Pontífice" que une las fuerzas de LA TIERRA y EL CIELO (a eso se referería las dos coronas, en color rojo y blanco, atributos heredados después por los Templarios), es decir no rey del "Alto y Bajo Egípto" sino Pontífice MAESTRO que une CIELO y TIERRA.









Pharaoh - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Tenemos ésta técnica incluso fuera del relato Egipciaco (Gudea, Mesopotamia).
Otra escultura en diorita.







*"Dios descansa en los minerales*, despierta en las plantas (vegetales), camina en los animales y piensa (se manifiesta) en el hombre".
(Arthur Young)

La idea de que el alma del hombre reposa en los minerales durante un tiempo, nos lleva icónicamente a las túmbas hebreas con piedras sobre sus losas como homenaje, a los mitos de "hombre de piedra" (jentilak), a los Tolos funerarios o las "Montañas de Piedra" (como Nemrut Dagi), Cairs o Kurgans, la idea de templos "de piedra no cortada", y esa sospecha y adagio masónico, hacer de una piedra un hombre (pulir sus virtudes), convertir "piedras en hombres y hombres en piedras".

Por ello el misterio de éstas esculturas que parecen vivas ¿hay algo más ahí? (¿una transferencia "energética"?), lo ignoramos, pero algunas esculturas provocan admiración y miedo reverencial, tanto como una fascinación hipnótica.

Estas esculturas no sólo contienen un misterio técnico sino ALQUÍMICO.


----------



## n_flamel (7 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Quizas el siguiente link sea de tu interés Gaston Georgel – Definición tradicional del movimiento de la historia



Interesante enlace. He encontrado una muy curiosa "coincidencia". Artículo:

"según René Guénon: «Lo que cabe considerar en estas cifras, de una manera general, es solamente el número 4.320, y en absoluto la mayor o menor cantidad de ceros que le siguen.»"

Este número 4.320, o más bien *432*, pertenece en efecto a la serie de números cíclicos fundamentales y, de hecho, lo encontramos en la base de un cierto número de periodos cíclicos, principales o secundarios, como podremos constatar efectivamente."


Entrevista a Miguel Pérez-Sánchez:
" La *dependencia geodésica de la Gran Pirámide* ha sido confirmada por relaciones de escala basadas en el sistema sexagesimal: El meridiano terrestre puede obtenerse como *43.2*00 veces el perímetro del zócalo en contacto con la tierra; el radio polar, como *43.2*00 veces la altura total del monumento "

Curioso.


----------



## imutes (8 Jun 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> A mi me llama la atención la EXPRESIÓN de algunas, PARECEN VIVAS......



La verdad es que no tengo tiempo para ver todos los vídeos pero la serie de la petrificación alquímica es impresionante.

En cuanto a lo de parecer vivas no es tanto la perfección alcanzada. En ese sentido no podrían competir con algunas esculturas del barroco.







*¡GUAU!*

Quizas la "estatua viva" más famosa de Egipto sea la de Sejmet en una recondita capilla de Karnak.







Si tenéis previsto viajar a Egipto no dejéis de vistarla y, a ser posible, dadles una propina a los guardas para que os dejen 5' a solas.

Por otro lado, la primera construcción en piedra de la "historia" empezo de golpe con Zoser e Imhotep construyendo el _complejo funerario_ y las pirámide escalonada de Saqqara tras las revelaciones del dios Jnum.

¡Impresionante!
















*¡De construir en adobe se pasa directamente a esto!*

Pero más impresionante sería considerar que -en el más optimista de los casos desde el principio del reinado de Zoser al final del reinado de Menkuare-* ¡se ha pasado de construir en adobe a esto en solo 171 años!*














Dicen que en 100 años 4 reyes de la IV dinastía utilizaron 30.000.000 de toneladas de roca para "enterrarse"cuando apenas unos años antes, segun la estela del hambre, no tenían ni para comer.

¡No me creo nada!

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## LMLights (8 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Quizas la "estatua viva" más famosa de Egipto sea la de Sejmet en una recondita capilla de Karnak.
> 
> Si tenéis previsto viajar a Egipto no dejéis de vistarla y, a ser posible, dadles una propina a los guardas para que os dejen 5' a solas.




No le veo "presencia" a la estatua de la LEONA. Pero es muy interesante igualmente.







SHAJMAT - шахматы









Los judíos y el ajedrez


Los judíos en la historia del ajedrez.




aishlatino.com





_En hebreo, el ajedrez se llama shajmat, que suena parecido a los términos persas sháh o sheik (rey) y a la_ _palabra persa (y hebrea) met, muerto. _

Muy interesante, no puedo evitar "guarrear" con las palabras 

La "Reina Madre", con el icono de REY (León, en éste caso Leona). SEKH-MET/SHAJ-MAT...







Aquí la historia de una peculiar "Leona".








Mary of Egypt - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








__





Santa María Egipcíaca







www.museocolonial.gov.co





















__





¿porqué tratan de ocultar las cuevas y túneles descubiertos bajo la esfinge de giza en egipto?


Las obras supuestamente faraónicas egípcias me ha inspirado siempre que, la civilización en que vivimos, es mucho más antigua de lo que podamos creer o suponer. Ya, de hecho, el conocimiento de las artes, de la ingenieria y la astronomía de la que se dice disponian en aquella época para llevar a...




www.burbuja.info





Siempre ha habido mucho interés en destruir la esfinge o promover que no era un León. La destrucción del monumento es evidente y la sustitución de la cabeza por la esfínge-emperador aberrante.





__





Misterio y Conspiración







www.misterioyconspiracion.com





Una "Mathusalem" y una "Magdalena", la Gran Pirámide de Keops es nombrada de tapadillo en la Biblia como "Migdol" -Magdalena o Fortaleza- en Memphis/Babylon, o Montaña de las Montañas (Gerizim -Jerusalem).





__





¿Qué Secreto Esconde la Esfinge?


¿Qué Secreto Esconde la Esfinge? La arqueología oficial, dice que tiene 4.600 años, pero algunos afirman que supera con creces los 5.000 años, este conocido monumento, está rodeado de misterios y secretos, en el siguiente video, hablamos sobre ellos y concretamente, sobre un secreto que...




www.burbuja.info











Rob Skiba - Egypt-Memphis & The Yahuwah Triangle


----------



## LMLights (8 Jun 2022)

¿Existió una segunda Esfinge en Gizeh? – 3viajes







www.3viajes.com













La pirámide de Keops, ¿coronada por una esfera?


La pirámide de Keops estaba coronada por una esfer Las investigaciones de Miquel Pérez Sánchez reconstruyen el monumento por ordenador con gran exactitud.




www.elmundo.es



























__





¿Cómo los iniciados aún llaman a la GRAN ESFINGE con su verdadero nombre?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (8 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> "_Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad._"
> 
> Como ejemplo de imposible pondría construir una megaestructura tan sofisticada como La Gran Pirámide en 20 años y sin más herramientas que cinceles de cobre, mazas de madera, esclavos, cuerdas y a "ojo".
> 
> ...



¡Como osas poner en duda los conocimientos de los hombres de ciencia!. Hay que creerles en todo porque ellos son los que saben, y si te ocurre poner en duda la ciencia fraudulenta que nos venden en todo ya vendrá alguien a llamarte tonto por usar un teléfono o conducir un coche, elementos cargados de tecnología.


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡No me creo nada!



Salvo alguna teoría de atlantes y OVNIs, he de suponer.


----------



## Libistros (8 Jun 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> *"Dios descansa en los minerales*, despierta en las plantas (vegetales), camina en los animales y piensa (se manifiesta) en el hombre".
> (Arthur Young)



Fantástica idea y muy bien traída.




n_flamel dijo:


> Interesante enlace. He encontrado una muy curiosa "coincidencia". Artículo:
> 
> "según René Guénon: «Lo que cabe considerar en estas cifras, de una manera general, es solamente el número 4.320, y en absoluto la mayor o menor cantidad de ceros que le siguen.»"
> 
> ...



En efecto es un número cíclico, se basa en su unidad más fundamental, el 216, en el año (y en nuestra cultura) representa el momento del asesinato de San Lorenzo (el famoso número diabólico que también representa esa cantidad, un cuadrado solar) Pero como he dicho es un número doble, que según le vas añadiendo ceros representa un ciclo de tiempo superior, una nueva rueda de un engranaje mayor. Toda astrología y mitología clásicas están atadas a este concepto, un calendario estelar de eventos. Actualmente la era de Piscis está tocando a su fin (es discutible cuántos años quedan exactamente pero si no lo vemos nosotros lo verán nuestros hijos - los que los tengan-) y como en astrología se le ha dado un valor de 30 grados (si hiciéramos caso a su tamaño real tiene muchos más, pero ahí entran "otras" ruedas de un calendario mayor) y la precesión en cada grado se produce en, más o menos, 72 años (¿se entiende ya el por qué de la importancia de este número y sus nombres sagrados?) tenemos un resultado de 2160 años, tiempo en que vive el "dios" que se hace cargo de la corona solar de, en este caso el de Piscis, hasta dar paso al de Acuario. Como se ve una nueva apoteosis solar a una escala mayor de tiempo.

Como estos números van dobles (en triplete, en realidad) podemos observar como al asesinato de Lorenzo en el día 216 de cada año le sigue el 432 (otros 216) de los Idus de Marzo (y aunque hay santo la historia de César es más conocida) y en la rueda zodiacal los otros 2160 años le corresponden al final de Acuario. Por eso os sonarán las historias del Apocalipsis y demás: al eje Piscis-Virgo con polaridad más yin le sigue el Acuario-Leo con polaridad más yang. Eso, a mi entender, hace referencia el epíteto de "Adversario"

Este número 432 hunde sus raíces en el estudio de los eclipses y sus ciclos de 18'.... años que estudiados en profundidad dan origen al ciclo Saros de más o menos 1296 años pero como también son dobles (uno desde el Polo Norte al Polo Sur y otro, a la inversa) se contabiliza el total de 2592 años que multiplicado por 10 nos da nuestro año platónico (o, más fácil de hallar, 360*72) Evidentemente también hay una relación entre los ciclos zodiacales de 4320 años y estos 25920 años (bajo el número 6 cuando convergen, entendido como concepción, nacimiento,...o, más sencillamente, incio y fin de ciclos) así como también está relacionado con la "semana" de los 7 asterismos principales del cielo de la Antigüedad y otros varios períodos y ciclos intermedios.

Los eclipses (y la mitología de Rahu-Ketu, los dos lobos que se comen las luminarias,...) han dado mucho más de sí en la historia de las religiones de lo que pueda parecer a simple vista. Calendarios dentro de calendarios.


----------



## imutes (8 Jun 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> No le veo "presencia" a la estatua de la LEONA.



Bueno, ya advertía que " _lo de parecer vivas no es tanto por la perfección alcanzada."_ Ten en cuenta también que me he referido a ella como _la "estatua viva" más famosa de Egipto. _En ningún caso sería la mas perfecta ni la más colosal. En cuanto a la "presencia", nada nada comparable como presenciarla: _ Si tenéis previsto viajar a Egipto no dejéis de vistarla y, a ser posible, dadles una propina a los guardas para que os dejen 5' a solas. 

_Sejmet, considero, poco tiene que ver "una Magdalena". Por un lado es un ser terrible, asociado a la guerra, la venganza y la destrucción. _De su aliento surgió el desierto_ pero también es la Diosa Madre, la protectora y la diosa de la curación. En ese sentido se relaciona con Hator - consorte de Ra y/o otros dioses (en esa capilla junto Ptha) representaba la música, la danza, la alegría, el amor, la sexualidad, el cuidado materno, la feminidad y la que ayudaba a las almas en su transito al "más alla´"- y Bastet, la diosa gata, la parte dulce de Sejmet, relacionada con el amor, la protección del hogar etc.

Se la representa con cuerpo de mujer y cabeza de leon/a (con melena). Cuando se divinizó a Imhotep, se decía que este era hijo de Ptha (dios relacionado con la construcción) y Sejmet.

.



octopodiforme dijo:


> he de suponer



Lo que suponga alguién que cree en cobre que no se desgasta al frotarlo con arena de cuarzo sobre granito o en lámparas magicas (hechas con ese mismo cobre, diríase) que quemaban aceite sin hollín capaces de iluminar grandes estancias no es de mi interés, francamente. De lo otro que mencionas yo no lo he hecho ni una sola vez, así que ¡tú lo dices, no yo!

.


----------



## morethanafeeling (9 Jun 2022)

El otro día estuve viendo un vídeo de estos que tratan de explicarte como construyeron las pirámides con herramientas primitivas y en serio, cuanto más veo ese tipo de reportajes más me convenzo de que la teoría oficial no se sostiene por ningún lado. En mi consiguen el efecto contrario de lo que pretenden.

En el vídeo intentan demostrar que las pirámides se pudieron construir con herramientas arcaicas intentando hacer ellos lo mismo. Construyen una barcaza que se supone es igual a los que usaban los egipcios para transportar la piedra caliza blanca. Te dicen que en cada viaje los egipcios llevaban 11 bloques de piedra, pero ellos llevan solo uno y el barco se les hunde hasta el punto que tienen que volver a bajar la piedra del barco y hacerla más pequeña para que el barco pueda soportar el peso  . La piedra la suben con una grúa moderna para colocarla justo en el centro del barco sin que se vuelque y no te explican como lo hacían los egipcios para colocar los 11 bloques sin grúa y sin que el barco volcara. Creo que ni siquiera son capaces de hacer todo el trayecto con el barco y dan por bueno el experimento recorriendo solo una pequeña parte.

Luego te enseñan como desplazaban la piedra por tierra, que es lo único que me parece bastante creíble, montándola encima de un trineo que se desplazaba sobre unos raíles con unos troncos encima que hacen las veces de "ruedas". Con este sistema se ve que son capaces de moverla con relativa "facilidad". Pero vamos, teniendo en cuenta que la cantera de la mayor parte de la roca estaba muy cerca de la pirámide el arrastrar las piedras era el "menor" de los problemas (aunque imaginar desplazar 2.300.000 piedras con eses sistema... tela). Por supuesto ni intentan explicar ni mucho menos replicar como las subían luego a la pirámide y las ensamblaban con absoluta perfección que es donde está la "mandanga".

Luego te dicen que han sacado toda la información de un pergamino que está totalmente destrozado y se supone que lo han traducido y les ha explicado todo: como construían las pirámides, cuando obreros habían, de donde sacaban la caliza, cuantas piedras llevaban por viaje, cuanto les pagaban, que comían, etc, etc... un pergamino enano hecho mierda que tiene más información que la Wikipedia.

Conclusión: Un experimento en el que dedican un montón de días, personal e infraestructura para cortar y transportar... ¡una sola piedra!

En fin, pongo el documental por si alguien le interesa, pero vamos, a mi me parece todo muy cuestionable, cuando no pura desinformación.



Spoiler


----------



## trellat (9 Jun 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Dame un ático con terraza y moveré el mundo...



jaja
Dame un atico en las baleares y moveré a todo dios


----------



## trellat (9 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> La solucion de la construcción de las piramides te la dan las piramides adyacentes de las reinas. En verdad no estan hechas todo de bloques. Hay una capa externa de bloque de caliza con varias filas de ancho y el resto es *relleno con escombro. Las piramides mas pequeñas por dentro son solo escombro.*



Y sin cimientos me parece ... 
me lo pones mas complicado aun


----------



## MICROLITO (9 Jun 2022)

Este hilo demuestra que la ciencia llamada oficiosa oficial no convence a nadie,... jajaja saber nose podia..


----------



## imutes (9 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> El otro día estuve viendo un vídeo de estos que tratan de explicarte como construyeron las pirámides con herramientas primitivas y en serio, cuanto más veo ese tipo de reportajes más me convenzo de que la teoría oficial no se sostiene por ningún lado. En mi consiguen el efecto contrario de lo que pretenden.
> 
> En el vídeo intentan demostrar que las pirámides se pudieron construir con herramientas arcaicas intentando hacer ellos lo mismo. Construyen una barcaza que se supone es igual a los que usaban los egipcios para transportar la piedra caliza blanca. Te dicen que en cada viaje los egipcios llevaban 11 bloques de piedra, pero ellos llevan solo uno y el barco se les hunde hasta el punto que tienen que volver a bajar la piedra del barco y hacerla más pequeña para que el barco pueda soportar el peso  . La piedra la suben con una grúa moderna para colocarla justo en el centro del barco sin que se vuelque y no te explican como lo hacían los egipcios para colocar los 11 bloques sin grúa y sin que el barco volcara. Creo que ni siquiera son capaces de hacer todo el trayecto con el barco y dan por bueno el experimento recorriendo solo una pequeña parte.
> 
> ...



No he visto aún el vídeo, solo alguna escena embebida en otro vídeo, pero ya nos reimos del *papiro de Meres ¡la gran última prueba y definitiva de cómo se construyo La Gran Pirámide. *Demencial*.*
Me autocito.



imutes dijo:


> ... ver al Zawas intentando subir bloques de solo 2 toneladas a una balsa ¡que risa!
> 
> Esa es otra prueba que apesta, el Diario de Merer. Aparecen unos papiros en una cueva en la costa Mar Rojo en el 2013 que resulta que son los más antiguos jamas encontrados y se dice que son una prueba de cómo se construyó la pirámide. El supuesto papiro ni nombra a Jufu. Si no recuerdo mal, con la caliza de Tura se supone que tallaron los bloques de revestimiento ¡de más de 20 toneladas!. ¡El Zawas no tiene el más mínimo sentido del ridículo!





imutes dijo:


> En el papiro de Merer solo se dice que transportaron unas 600 piedras de caliza desde Tura (¡Coño, eso no está a 300m!) hasta Guiza en 3 meses . Eso es prácticamente todo.



Por lo que dices ni con grua pudieron embarcar bloques de más de 2 toneladas.

Teniendo en cuenta que para el revestimiento necesitaron unos 27.000 bloques tallados con precisión óptica de (corrijo lo de 20) 16 toneladas, eso son 432.000 toneladas. Voy a ser muy condencendiente y voy a permitirles la licencia de que la caliza de Tura les servía como matería prima para crear geopolímeros con los que construir el revestimiento. Solo podían trabajar 3 meses (si el Nilo _se portaba bien_) y transportar 600 piedras de 2 toneladas (Merer dirigía una cuadrilla de 40 barqueros trabajando a sus órdenes, que no nos vengan despues con que el embarcadero daba para más cuadrillas) , luego 1.200 toneladas al año *¡eso son 360 años de trabajo solo para abastecer de caliza desde Tura!*

.


----------



## Libistros (9 Jun 2022)

trellat dijo:


> jaja
> Dame un atico en las baleares y moveré a todo dios



Qué barato os vendéis los dos. Por menos de un rancho con jardín tamaño Texas no muevo un dedo.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Bueno, ya advertía que " _lo de parecer vivas no es tanto por la perfección alcanzada."_ Ten en cuenta también que me he referido a ella como _la "estatua viva" más famosa de Egipto. _En ningún caso sería la mas perfecta ni la más colosal. En cuanto a la "presencia", nada nada comparable como presenciarla: _ Si tenéis previsto viajar a Egipto no dejéis de vistarla y, a ser posible, dadles una propina a los guardas para que os dejen 5' a solas. _
> 
> Sejmet, considero, poco tiene que ver "una Magdalena". Por un lado es un ser terrible, asociado a la guerra, la venganza y la destrucción. _De su aliento surgió el desierto_ pero también es la Diosa Madre, la protectora y la diosa de la curación. En ese sentido se relaciona con Hator - consorte de Ra y/o otros dioses (en esa capilla junto Ptha) representaba la música, la danza, la alegría, el amor, la sexualidad, el cuidado materno, la feminidad y la que ayudaba a las almas en su transito al "más alla´"- y Bastet, la diosa gata, la parte dulce de Sejmet, relacionada con el amor, la protección del hogar etc.
> 
> Se la representa con cuerpo de mujer y cabeza de leon/a (con melena). Cuando se divinizó a Imhotep, se decía que este era hijo de Ptha (dios relacionado con la construcción) y Sejmet.



Al hilo de la presencia de la estatua encuentro esto muy interesante: My mystical experience in Egypt at Karnak Temple with a vision and genuine hallucination of the godess Sekhmet (from a sceptic) and also then my investigation and then explanation of what I saw that day. Pictures taken on the day included as well as matters concerning the votive table and ancients - r/mystery

No descarto que en otras tradiciones incluida la cristiana se hayan hecho rituales para insuflar "vida" o más bien presencia a ciertas estatuas. Es posible que entre los egipcios antiguos esto se hiciera con un nivel de exactitud mágica/teúrgica que luego se ha perdido. Pensemos en la tríada cuerpo, alma y espíritu. El cuerpo es el soporte físico, el espíritu será lo que insuflan en el ritual mágico supongo, me queda a duda del alma.

Veo una relación evidente con alguna imágenes sagradas como la Macarena por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## elena francis (9 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Salvo alguna teoría de atlantes y OVNIs, he de suponer.



Vaya usted a saber. Después de haber leído en el hilo alguna teoría peregrina, estoy empezando a creer que las piedras de la pirámide las han hecho con una termomix.


----------



## MICROLITO (9 Jun 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Vaya usted a saber. Después de haber leído en el hilo alguna teoría peregrina, estoy empezando a creer que las piedras de la pirámide las han hecho con una termomix.



-
Dime como se cortaron las piedras con cobre... lista.


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Jun 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Dime como se cortaron las piedras con cobre... lista.


----------



## elena francis (9 Jun 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Dime como se cortaron las piedras con cobre... lista.



Con la termomix y una receta mágica....


----------



## imutes (9 Jun 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Dime como se cortaron las piedras con cobre... lista.



A ese ni caso, solo dice chorradas. Al pulpo tampoco.

Mira, está claro. Si intentas cortar granito con un sierra de cobre solo consigues desgastar la sierra. Si además le añades arena de cuarzo lo único que consigues es desgastar la sierra más rápido, obviamente.

Un forero hasta se molestó en comprobarlo hace años; no era necesario, el resultado no podía ser otro:



Disidente Social dijo:


> He tardado un tiempo en pasarme por aquí a traeros las fotos por mil razones personales y, aunque ganas tenía, de dejar estas fotos que hice durante el verano del experimento casero de los trépanos de cobre egipcio (milagroso cobre debía de ser aquel)... Lamento no haber podido antes
> 
> Bien, pues vamos paso a paso...
> 
> ...


----------



## Vantage (10 Jun 2022)

Ya me he perdido por completo en el hilo, con permiso me reengancho aqui:


n_flamel dijo:


> El diagrama de Georgel es básicamente este. ¿Alguien tiene el texto de Manetón?



Esas cifras, en mi opinion, no estan expresando años. Son potencias matematicas, su relacion entre ellos forman una serie de harmonicos que tienen una fuerte carga simbolica; expresan una idea geometrica, musical, cosmologica... y mucho mas que se nos escapa.


----------



## Vantage (10 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Ciertamente sí, tiene razón, no he estado muy afortunado diciendo que "los más fácil sería ... " porque de ninguna manera estaban buscando "lo fácil" sino lo necesario para un fin colosal. Quizas sería más correcto decir que sería el método más comprensible, bajo una perpectiva moderna, de cómo se puede conseguir que varios millones de enormes piedras encajen entre sí. En todo caso esa sería una posible solución para los "bloques" de relleno pero no para el revestimiento, ni las cámaras, La Gran Galería, túneles etc etc etc.
> 
> Hasta ayer teníamos 3 métodos a considerar:
> 
> ...



Francamente, yo no puedo hacer tal cosa pues no vi el proceso "en vivo" con mis propios ojos, aunque tampoco nadie vio en vivo el proceso de la trasformacion de la geoquimica en bioquimica y su rastro es evidente. Lo unico sobre lo que podria explayarme es sobre como he podido ver material de origen supuestamente sedimentario "aplicado" como si hubiese sido mediante algun tipo de extrusion sin encofrado, capaz de realizar aungulos y distintas elevaciones, y que ese "lugar" sea explicado somo si hubiese sido "excavacado". ¿Sabe, cuando coje una manga pastelera y decora una tarta? Este seria un ejemplo bastante grafico de lo que a mi me han parecido algunos monumentos "arqueologicos".

Sobre la petrificacion rapida, podemos echar un vistazo a las fulguritas, que suceden con la caida de rayos a la tierra (pero tambien cuando caen tendidos electricos al suelo) y tambien cosas como esta: Furnace creates instant fossils - Nature

Los "cart ruts" tienen toda la pinta de haber sido petrificados muy rapidamente, pero mucho mas rapido de lo que realmente pensamos. Cuando observamos las condiciones que requieren para que algunos de esos fenomenos ocurran, al menos yo, no puedo evitar pensar en algo verdaderamente devastador; una atmosfera comprimida y una ionosfera totalmente alterada son probables puntos de partida. 

Sobre el ablandamiento, no tengo ninguna experiencia que sea similar a lo que puede leerse y escucharse; pero si he visto que es posible fijar lo volatil y al contrario. Todo tiene un _fuego_ que transforma en_ aire_, que se condensa en _agua_, y que deja _tierra _al secarse con _otro fuego..._


----------



## MICROLITO (10 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Francamente, yo no puedo hacer tal cosa pues no vi el proceso "en vivo" con mis propios ojos, aunque tampoco nadie vio en vivo el proceso de la trasformacion de la geoquimica en bioquimica y su rastro es evidente. Lo unico sobre lo que podria explayarme es sobre como he podido ver material de origen supuestamente sedimentario "aplicado" como si hubiese sido mediante algun tipo de extrusion sin encofrado, capaz de realizar aungulos y distintas elevaciones, y que ese "lugar" sea explicado somo si hubiese sido "excavacado". ¿Sabe, cuando coje una manga pastelera y decora una tarta? Este seria un ejemplo bastante grafico de lo que a mi me han parecido algunos monumentos "arqueologicos".
> 
> Sobre la petrificacion rapida, podemos echar un vistazo a las fulguritas, que suceden con la caida de rayos a la tierra (pero tambien cuando caen tendidos electricos al suelo) y tambien cosas como esta: Furnace creates instant fossils - Nature
> 
> ...



-
eSTO ULTIMO que comentas puede tener relación con el transito de el planeta viénndose afectado por una suerte de campo energético en su periplo por el espacio interestelar.


----------



## Libistros (10 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Esas cifras, en mi opinion, no estan expresando años. Son potencias matematicas, su relacion entre ellos forman una serie de harmonicos que tienen una fuerte carga simbolica; expresan una idea geometrica, musical, cosmologica... y mucho mas que se nos escapa.



Los ciclos de 25920 años sí están expresados en años reales porque es lo que se llama el año platónico. No es un cálculo exacto pero es más o menos esa cantidad y aunque la variabilidad pueda parecer grande no lo es tanto para esas escalas de tiempo.


----------



## Vantage (11 Jun 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> eSTO ULTIMO que comentas puede tener relación con el transito de el planeta viénndose afectado por una suerte de campo energético en su periplo por el espacio interestelar.



Si, supongo que la cosa va desde explosiones dentro de la atmosfera de asteroides hasta eyecciones de masa solar que se crucen con la trayectoria del planeta, pasando por infinidad de cosas que quiza ni hemos tenido tiempo de observar con detenimiento.
Yo tengo un pensamiento alternativo, pero es demasiado radical hasta para este hilo.


Libistros dijo:


> Los ciclos de 25920 años sí están expresados en años reales porque es lo que se llama el año platónico. No es un cálculo exacto pero es más o menos esa cantidad y aunque la variabilidad pueda parecer grande no lo es tanto para esas escalas de tiempo.



Es parcialmente cierto. Es decir, "encaja" con el año platonico porque cada 72 años se mueve 1 grado; un grado son 60 minutos, y un minuto son 60 segundos. 72*60*60 = 259200. En realidad, tambien es como tu dices (numeros aproximados). En cualquier caso, existe una razon "estetica, filosofica, mistica, religiosa e incluso misteriosa, pero tambien poetica en cuanto a la "eleccion" de es esos numeros/harmonicos...

Por ejemplo, bajo estos parametros, nuestro propio Sol no cumple con "estandares" numericos en cuanto al calendario, por eso en algunos momentos se tomo a la estrella Sirio para datar, pues su ciclo es de 360 dias y no 365. Esto lo digo porque el periodo que denominamos año es Una Vuelta (360º) alrededor del sol. Y _"esteticamente"_ eso no casa con la hora de reloj... Jugando un poco con las horas, segundos, minutos, y otros tipos de años, como el platonico, aparecen todos esos harmonicos en distintas magnitudes. Simplificando (eliminando ceros) se llega a un buen punto de partida.

Pero no es algo puramente numerico, tambien es geometrico, y quiza por ello deja tambien su huella en la materia. De la intersecicion de dos circulos sale una figura que es conocida como vesica piscis. De la union de cada interseccion aparece una figura con 4 angulos, los cuales al descomponerse en base sexagesimal arrojan una serie de numeros. Esos numeros son, en distintos multiplos, magnitudes y potencias, "constantes" que se repiten cosmologicamente, a todos los niveles. La relacion entre esos numeros forma nuestra escala musical, y "extrañas cocinciencias" con todo cuanto nos rodea. Representan desde nuestras frecuencias musicales hasta diametros ecuatoriales de planetas, han guiado al hombre para construir sus templos, sus sistemas de medidas, sus calendarios y mucho mas que la humanidad ha olvidado.

En mi opinion, Los Antiguos se dieron cuenta de esto, muy al principio de todo. Observaron un Orden, y observaron un Caos. Vieron como geometricamente, del Caos salia un Orden. y para mi este "hecho" _fundamenta _esa idea del origen de la medida del todas las cosas, incluido el hombre, y en especuial, de la semejanza entre este y su creador.



Decia al principio que era parcialmente cierto, no solo por las aproximaciones numericas sino porque _no es solamente una cantidad de años aunque encaje. _No es algo tan absoluto como podamos pensar, tan certero, tan especifico. Se parece, diria, mucho mas a la poesia, que segun tus propias circunstancias y vivencias, tu cumulo de experiencias, en un momento puede transmitirte algo, y en otro, apreciar matices que antes no veias, ampliandole el significado, exactamente igual que ocurre con el simbolo.

Tambien es mi opinion, pero la geometria, el simbolo y la mitologia deben estudiarse en conjunto si queremos tratar de aproximarmos a algo parecido a la forma que tuvieron los antiguos de ver el mundo.

Saludos,
Vantage.


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Pero no es algo puramente numerico, tambien es geometrico, y quiza por ello deja tambien su huella en la materia. De la intersecicion de dos circulos sale una figura que es conocida como vesica piscis. De la union de cada interseccion aparece una figura con 4 angulos, los cuales al descomponerse en base sexagesimal arrojan una serie de numeros. Esos numeros son, en distintos multiplos, magnitudes y potencias, "constantes" que se repiten cosmologicamente, a todos los niveles. La relacion entre esos numeros forma nuestra escala musical, y "extrañas cocinciencias" con todo cuanto nos rodea. Representan desde nuestras frecuencias musicales hasta diametros ecuatoriales de planetas, han guiado al hombre para construir sus templos, sus sistemas de medidas, sus calendarios y mucho mas que la humanidad ha olvidado.



Puedes ilustrar esto de modo visual para entenderlo mejor? 

Por mí podría exponer esa teoría demasiado radical para este hilo, yo creo que los que quedamos por aquí activos estamos abiertos a posibilidades poco "oficiales".


----------



## Vantage (11 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Puedes ilustrar esto de modo visual para entenderlo mejor?



Hice este pequeño dibujo


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> El otro día estuve viendo un vídeo de estos que tratan de explicarte como construyeron las pirámides con herramientas primitivas y en serio, cuanto más veo ese tipo de reportajes más me convenzo de que la teoría oficial no se sostiene por ningún lado. En mi consiguen el efecto contrario de lo que pretenden.
> 
> En el vídeo intentan demostrar que las pirámides se pudieron construir con herramientas arcaicas intentando hacer ellos lo mismo. Construyen una barcaza que se supone es igual a los que usaban los egipcios para transportar la piedra caliza blanca. Te dicen que en cada viaje los egipcios llevaban 11 bloques de piedra, pero ellos llevan solo uno y el barco se les hunde hasta el punto que tienen que volver a bajar la piedra del barco y hacerla más pequeña para que el barco pueda soportar el peso  . La piedra la suben con una grúa moderna para colocarla justo en el centro del barco sin que se vuelque y no te explican como lo hacían los egipcios para colocar los 11 bloques sin grúa y sin que el barco volcara. Creo que ni siquiera son capaces de hacer todo el trayecto con el barco y dan por bueno el experimento recorriendo solo una pequeña parte.
> 
> ...



He visto decenas de esos en DMAX, no ese concreto, y no me cabe duda que son productos propagandísticos. Nadie mayor de 7 años se lo cree a no ser que vivas de ese cuento.


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Hice este pequeño dibujo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086433



Flipante. Ya entiendo.


----------



## Libistros (11 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Puedes ilustrar esto de modo visual para entenderlo mejor?
> Por mí podría exponer esa teoría demasiado radical para este hilo, yo creo que los que quedamos por aquí activos estamos abiertos a posibilidades poco "oficiales".



Divide una circunferencia en secciones del 1 al 14 marcando cada una con un color, los puntos que coinciden te dan las relaciones numéricas a aplicar y empezarás a ver cómo muchos de los números que machaconamente se repiten en la mitología y los libros sagrados están presentes de esa manera. Si, además, las superpones a una carta estelar tomando solsticios o equinoccios (mejor solsticios) como punto 0 podrás observar que los asterismos principales (tipo Pléyades,...) están en relación con esas "muescas" sobre la circunferencia. También lo puedes hacer con cálculos pero la gente suele liarse más y esto es más visual.



Vantage dijo:


> Hice este pequeño dibujo



Muy bueno, ¿eres matemático?, hay unos cuantos en el foro. Me encanta la geometría, junto con la trigo, los números irracionales y la combinatoria son parte de mis temas favoritos en la materia, aunque la combinatoria no le gusta, generalmente, a nadie.

En cuanto a los números estoy de acuerdo en que tienen una raigambre poética, mitológica e incluso filosófica pero cuando los comparas con lo que "conocemos" de la realidad te das cuenta de que son escalas de tiempo muy reales, ligeramente redondeadas puesto que el cálculo correcto es más difícil de obtener si tomamos en cuenta las observaciones de los estudiosos antiguos que afirmaban que el ritmo de la precesión se estaba acelerando. De todas formas, a partir de la propia subdivisión del día en horas y minutos podemos obtener estas escalas de tiempo y compararlas con las escalas "largas" y las cuatro edades y el Mavantara. Es más, tomando como punto de partida los pétalos de los chakras en la mitología hindú tenemos una medida de tiempo muy en relación con ésta pero que es más adecuada a la hora de comparara con la "semana" en la que se subdivide cada era. Esctibí un mensaje, medianamente breve, sobre estas relaciones numéricas y simbólicas hace un par de páginas pero pasó totalmente desapercibido.

Por cierto, en tu opinión, ¿en que día de la semana estaríamos simbólicamente? Nunca tengo demasiado claro si escoger, como inicio, la semana que va de Domingo a Sábado o la de Lunes a Domingo. Aunque la degeneración que hay ahora es muy de Afrodita siempre me surgen dudas.


----------



## imutes (11 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Los ciclos de 25920 años sí están expresados en años reales porque es lo que se llama el *año platónico*. No es un cálculo exacto pero es más o menos esa cantidad y aunque la variabilidad pueda parecer grande no lo es tanto para esas escalas de tiempo.





Esta última cita de @Libistros me anima a participar, aunque en realidad poco sé del tema, porque eso es lo que me sugiere a mi el diagrama de Geogel que ha subido @n_flamel, la precesión de los equinocios.







No sé cuanto cuanto dura exactamente porque no hay acuerdo (¿se está acelerando?). Según la fuente, entre 25.756 y 26.000 años. Sí, ya sé que aquí nos gusta más la precisión pero la precesión pareciéreme interesante precisanente por eso: implica un cierto desequilibrio y, considero, que en perfecto equilibrio no habría movimiento y, en consecuencia, ni espacio ni tiempo. Bueno, eso es una estimación personal ...

Sin tener en cuenta los "yugas" y aproximadamente, podríamos considerar los 36.000 ac (arte paleolítico) y 10.400 ac (fin de la era glacial) como otro periodo que se aproxima al Año Platónico (26.600 años).

Bueno, doy por supuesto que entendéis que el desjuste entre el año sidéreo y "año solar" (con excepciones como @Ederto) es debido a la inclinación de eje axial de la rotación de la Tierra respecto a la ecliptica, siendo así que entre año sidéreo y el año solar hay una diferencia de aprox 6 horas por año y que dicho eje se mueve en sentido horario completando una vuelta completa entre esos 25.756-26.000 años.

Disculpad por esa tosca descripción pero, para volver a Egipto, nos sirve para entender que un momumento que marque los equinocios no nos sirve para calcular su edad sin embargo, otros como la Esfinge sí cumplen con ese propósito, en este caso podemos calcular cuando apuntaba a la constelación de Leo en el equinocio. Algunos edificios en Karnak apuntan a determinadas estrellas. Cuando la precesión dejo obsoletas estas orientaciones, fueron reconstruidos para seguir haciendolo.

Me parece muy razonable que todo ciclo geologico, desde el día, el "año platónico" etc expresen todo tipo de relaciones tanto macrocósmicas y microcósmicas. Lo contrario sería suponer que habitamos en un lugar fuera del Cosmos, lo que sería, por definición, sobrenatural.

Como el tema da para mucho más, espero que vayamos desarrollandolo -sobre todo los que tengáis mayor conocimiento matemático- pero me gustaría antes un dejar un extracto de la wiki que me ha llamado la atención.



Spoiler: Proporcionalidad entre ciclo precesional y ciclo anual



Tanto la Tierra en 365 días (año común) como el Punto equinoccial en 25 776 años (año precesional) recorren la misma cantidad de kilómetros: los de la órbita terrestre, y por tanto el mismo espacio. Racional y linealmente es lógico ver 25 776 años como "mucho más tiempo" que la duración de 1 año y que la duración de una vida humana, pero al recorrer el Punto equinoccial el mismo espacio que la Tierra, se trata de un periodo proporcional a 1 año, y también en este sentido se trata de otra dimensión del tiempo de la Tierra y por tanto asimilable por una conciencia temporal dimensional. Aun así, al ciclo o año precesional podemos percibirlo de la misma forma familiar con la que percibimos el año común, dividido en 365 días. Así, el año precesional es divisible en 365 partes de 70.6 años, lo cual sería el periodo de 1 día precesional, que dura un año menos que el tiempo que tarda el punto equinoccial en preceder 1 grado entre los 360 del círculo.



¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (11 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Francamente, yo no puedo hacer tal cosa pues no vi el proceso "en vivo" con mis propios ojos, aunque tampoco nadie vio en vivo el proceso de la trasformacion de la geoquimica en bioquimica y su rastro es evidente. Lo unico sobre lo que podria explayarme es sobre como he podido ver material de origen supuestamente sedimentario "aplicado" como si hubiese sido mediante algun tipo de extrusion sin encofrado, capaz de realizar aungulos y distintas elevaciones, y que ese "lugar" sea explicado somo si hubiese sido "excavacado". ¿Sabe, cuando coje una manga pastelera y decora una tarta? Este seria un ejemplo bastante grafico de lo que a mi me han parecido algunos monumentos "arqueologicos".
> 
> Sobre la petrificacion rapida, podemos echar un vistazo a las fulguritas, que suceden con la caida de rayos a la tierra (pero tambien cuando caen tendidos electricos al suelo) y tambien cosas como esta: Furnace creates instant fossils - Nature
> 
> ...



No vio el proceso pero es capaz de imaginarlo. Sí podemos observar el proceso contrario, de la bioquímica a la geoquímica. Del coral al arrecife...









Vantage dijo:


> En mi opinion, Los Antiguos se dieron cuenta de esto, muy al principio de todo. Observaron un Orden, y observaron un Caos. Vieron como geometricamente, del Caos salia un Orden. y para mi este "hecho" _fundamenta _esa idea del origen de la medida del todas las cosas, incluido el hombre, y en especuial, de la semejanza entre este y su creador.



El caos como la emergencia de un orden superior, fractales. Es algo que surge de manera natural en la mente de un niño (recuerdo que con 8 años con otros niños hablabamos sobre el infinito inconcebible y llegamos a la ¿infantil? conclusión que el maravilloso universo que podíamos observar era solo una molécula en la pestaña de un gigante).

Perdón por la tosca descripción pero podemos combinar imaginación, geometría, caos, orden, belleza y matemáticas mediante la iteraciones de un determinado nº o ecuación en Z sobre el campo de los números complejos, siendo X los números reales e Y los numeros IMAGINARIOS. Nada describe mejor la topografía universal ¡ASOMBROSO!

No seré yo quien desdeñe lo imaginado.

¡Saludos!



.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Disculpad por esa tosca descripción pero, para volver a Egipto, nos sirve para entender que un momumento que marque los equinocios no nos sirve para calcular su edad sin embargo, otros como la Esfinge sí cumplen con ese propósito, en este caso podemos calcular cuando apuntaba a la constelación de Leo en el equinocio. Algunos edificios en Karnak apuntan a determinadas estrellas. Cuando la precesión dejo obsoletas estas orientaciones, fueron reconstruidos para seguir haciendolo.



1. fractales es en lo que pensé al leer el artículo de Georgel que enlazaste. cada ciclo menor replica el ciclo mayor, cuando explica lo del ciclo cristiano. 

2. Has usado alguno de esos programas astronómicos que se comentan para situar las constelaciones de hace x miles de años en Giza?? De ser así Qué pruebas has hecho?

3. "el año precesional es divisible en 365 partes de 70.6 años, lo cual sería el periodo de 1 día precesional, que dura un año menos que el tiempo que tarda el punto equinoccial en preceder 1 grado entre los 360 del círculo" . ¿un año o 6 meses?


----------



## imutes (12 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Has usado alguno de esos programas astronómicos que se comentan para situar las constelaciones de hace x miles de años en Giza?? De ser así Qué pruebas has hecho?



Solo para juguetear un poco, acabo de tomar 3 imágenes.

El Cairo ahora







El Cairo 10.400 AC. La estrella que mejor apunta el norte pareciere Deneb (Alpha Cygni) aunque está demasiado al sur si lo comparamos con Polaris (Alpha Ursae Minoris) en la anterior imagen. La que sí, dicen, que marcará y marcó el norte es Vega (Alpha Lyrae) ¡Guau, espectacular!.







El Cairo 23.754 AC. Polaris (Alpha Ursae Minoris) vuelve a marcar el norte pero las constelacions están bastante "movidas". Habría que "currarselo" mucho más para encontrar la fecha exacta en la que el cielo se viera igual que ahora.







¡Saludos!

.


----------



## LMLights (12 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Esta última cita de @Libistros me anima a participar, aunque en realidad poco sé del tema, porque eso es lo que me sugiere a mi el diagrama de Geogel que ha subido @n_flamel, la precesión de los equinocios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son cálculos muy complejos pero los indicios están ahí. Si para los que lo construyeron, la precisión milimétrica era casi un juego de niños no veo porque no hacerlo extensible al tema calendario incluido el "abísmo" de los ciclos precesionales.







Este dominio ya no exíste y tenía cosas muy interesantes.

*ANIMATION*

USING PI TO JOIN THE HEAVENS AND EARTH


The animation shows the linear and circular timing-hands of the Star Clock acting in concert through Pi. They are, respectively, Sirius -- the brightest star in the sky -- and Earthâ€™s * 26,272-year* 2782 BC Precession Cycle





Star Clock



Es ya irrecuperable.





Welcome starclock.org - Justhost.com


Web Hosting from Just Host. Professional Web hosting services with free domain name, unlimited web hosting space and unlimited bandwidth.




web.archive.org





Sea cual sea la combinación casi seguro que hay que incluir a SIRIO y los calendarios SOTHIACOS en la ecuación.













Star Clock



¿Sothiaco/Zodiaco?








Ciclo sotíaco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








*PART 2 OF 4 -- SYNOPSIS*

THE WORKING CLOCK - TELLING THE MERIDIAN OF TIME

THE STARS

The Linear Timing Star - Most Important non-Solar Star in the Sky to the Egyptians 
The Anchor Stars - Most Important Constellation in the Sky to the Ancient Egyptians. 
Zeta Orionis and the Pyramid - Prior Connections. 
The Judgment Star and the Meridian of Time --The Circular Timing Hand of the Clock 
The Sun Star 
 


Star Clock



TODO ELLO SE PERDERÁ como LÁGRIMAS EN LA LLUVIA.


----------



## Vantage (12 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Divide una circunferencia en secciones del 1 al 14 marcando cada una con un color, los puntos que coinciden te dan las relaciones numéricas a aplicar y empezarás a ver cómo muchos de los números que machaconamente se repiten en la mitología y los libros sagrados están presentes de esa manera. Si, además, las superpones a una carta estelar tomando solsticios o equinoccios (mejor solsticios) como punto 0 podrás observar que los asterismos principales (tipo Pléyades,...) están en relación con esas "muescas" sobre la circunferencia. También lo puedes hacer con cálculos pero la gente suele liarse más y esto es más visual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lei tu mensaje poco despues de escribir los mios, muy buenos. De haberlo leido antes de hablar de lo mismo te lo habria citado, seguro. Lo que paso es que me desaparecieron las citas de la campanita y no encontraba los mensajes que tenia pendientes, asi que fui leyendo con calma pero en desorden lo que se habia escrito... Se esta quedando un hilo muy interesante, debo decir.

Empezando por el final, la verdad que nunca he pensado en que dia de la semana _estariamos, _pero si he pensado en la carga simbolica de contar entre el Sol y Saturno y entre la Luna y el Sol, creo que aqui intervienen otras cuestiones, como el valor o el conocimiento que se tenga de esos simbolos, porque al fin y al cabo, es una forma de culto, o de enfocar una energia, incluso aunque esta quede disipada o sea solamente _poesia_ y no _realidad_, las connotaciones de unos y otros planetas no son las mismas. Por otro lado en esos calendarios intervienen ya de base cultos religiosos, diria que _confundidos, invertidos_, para mayor caos humano. Lo que si tengo claro es que para saber "cuando estamos" debemos mirar "donde estamos" tambien, en el cielo...

...todas esas eras astrologicas y calendarios siempre las he imaginado como mis propias memorias acerca de un camino, ruta, sendero que conozco (conozco porque ya he recorrido con la suficiente atencion como para memorizarlo y entenderlo), en el cual hay señales que me indican por donde voy. Si esa ruta la divido en 12 etapas, sabre donde esta el terreno escarpado, donde esta la llanura, el rio y el puente para cruzarlo, donde hay una fuente y donde debo andar con ojo por si hay serpientes, donde puedo parar a descansar y echar un bocado y donde apretar el ritmo si veo que cae la tarde. Es lo que he visto en el cielo desde que empece a mirarlo de niño, un paisaje "cicliclo".Pero es mas que una ruta, es tambien un ciclo, como el del agua o el de la vida.

Y por eso mismo la astrologia es en si un misterio. A ella le pasa lo mismo que a la tecnologia de la que estamos hablando en este hilo. A diferencia del resto de ciencias, esta aparece completa y sufre una degradacion paulatina. Pero no esta claro cuando se ha registrado todo el conocimiento astrologico, que es incomensurable y por supuesto, limitado de cara al vulgo. Sucede esto mismo tambien con la filosofia de la alquimia. El pensamiento moderno, analitico-racional no es capaz de darle un significado que vaya mas alla de lo literal, por lo tanto no es capaz siquiera de extrapolar hacer analogia y entenderla. Nuestro lenguaje adolece de una gran falta de simbolismo, de hecho, no empleamos el simbolo (bueno, hay quien si) y eso nos limita a una sucesion temporal muy concreta, pues en la experiencia sucede de forma simultanea y nuestro lenguaje es secuencial. El simbolo ha ayudado tradicionalmente a romper esa "linealidad", pues trata conceptos vivos y sobre lo atemporal, el simbolo es capaz de expresar ideas que crecen conjunto a quien interpreta el simbolo. Por eso a mi me cuesta aceptar, maxime cuando tambien veo otros significados, que sea una simple cuenta _lineal_.

En otro orden de cosas, lo que comentas a Flamel sobre la circunferencia que se divide en 14 radios y el sistema que yo he comentado por encima es sutil pero bella; la vesica piscis es la duplicacion (por la necesidad de dibujar sobre el papel, o la arena), la naturaleza emplea tambien la division (por ejemplo, la celula), pero tanto esa duplicacion como division es sobre la misma _entidad_; con el compas, o con una ramita de un arbol, en un solo mivimiento circular aparecen _3 entidades_. Su centro y, su radio-diametro, y su perimetro (y las bellas _irracionalidades_ que aparecen entre sus relaciones). La base 6 // 60 es porque en una esfera caben exactamente 6 esferas si las dibujamos sobre su circunsferencia, En la primera de esas 6 esferas, aparece la vesica piscis. Esto esta directamente relacionado con asuntos religiosos y filosoficos de toda clase. Trata sobre la creacion misma o al menos, sobre algunos de sus parametros aunque sea a modo de _tendencia_. Es tambien la propiedad cualitativa/simbolica del _numero_.

El _"problema" _de usar otros metodos es que no son tran primitivos, o no trabajan a tan bajo nivel. Requieren mas de una entidad-circulo para su trazado (¿los segmentos estan a una distancia constante, o equidistante? de ser asi, ¿como llego a esa division sin un trazado anterior que me lo permita? en caso de que esta distancia no sea constante, ¿que distancia debemos elegir? ¿y que implicaciones tienen las diferencias de las distintas opciones? por otro lado, ¿como ha resuelto la equidistancia o con que orden, la naturaleza?

No son preguntas a contestar, solo son los motivos que yo he encontrado por los que a mi me parece mas bello, a nivel personal, porque parte de lo mas simple.








Luego sigo contestando.


----------



## imutes (12 Jun 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Son cálculos muy complejos pero los indicios están ahí. Si para los que lo construyeron, la precisión milimétrica era casi un juego de niños no veo porque no hacerlo extensible al tema calendario incluido el "abísmo" de los ciclos precesionales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He tomado 2 nuevas instantáneas.

La primera considerando el año platónico de 25.920 años. La estrella que marcaría el norte podría ser Gamma Cephei.







Otra teniendo en cuenta, por error, el 2.782 AC. La estrella que marca el norte parece Alpha Draconis y he tenido que adelantar varias horas para que aparezca Orión y Sirio. Encontrar el momento en que ambos aparezcan "acostados" tal como esa imagen en la pirámide requiere mucha paciencia (o mayores conocimientos astronómicos). Otro problema es que este software omite los objetos del sistema solar cuando se le exige tanto cálculo, en consecuencia no sé hallar los equinocios ¡lo siento!










Vantage dijo:


> todas esas eras astrologicas y calendarios siempre las he imaginado como mis propias memorias acerca de un camino, ruta, sendero que conozco (conozco porque ya he recorrido con la suficiente atencion como para memorizarlo y entenderlo)



Aparecen como un mapa cuando ya has recorrido el camino, antes son un laberinto. Es decir, por mucho esfuerzo que les dediques, nada te garantiza "la salida".



n_flamel dijo:


> yo creo que los que quedamos por aquí activos estamos abiertos a posibilidades poco "oficiales".



_"Arrieritos somos y en el camino nos encontraremos."_

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Vantage (12 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Aparecen como un mapa cuando ya has recorrido el camino, antes son un laberinto. Es decir, por mucho esfuerzo que les dediques, nada te garantiza "la salida".



Sin duda en algun momento fue la primera vez que se recorrio el camino, la informacion a la que me refiero es muestra de ello.
Sin embargo, un apunte: en un *Laberinto *la entrada y la salida es la misma; digamos que mas que simplemente hayar la salida (que es recorrer el camino a la inversa) uno debe hacer algo en el laberinto. Aun asi he entendido el simil.


Laberinto:








Maze (sin traduccion especifica al castellano que yo conozca)


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Los ciclos de 25920 años sí están expresados en años reales porque es lo que se llama el año platónico. No es un cálculo exacto pero es más o menos esa cantidad y aunque la variabilidad pueda parecer grande no lo es tanto para esas escalas de tiempo.



Este es el ciclo precesional de los equinocios, no?

ok. Ya lo habeis dicho

Mas: ingenieros hablando de pedrolos egipcios




Y un OT:



El librito es una gozada. Maquinas tecnologicas en la antiguedad?


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Yo tengo un pensamiento alternativo, pero es demasiado radical hasta para este hilo.



compartelo, aunque sea en un spoiler


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Divide una circunferencia en secciones del 1 al 14 marcando cada una con un color, los puntos que coinciden te dan las relaciones numéricas a aplicar y empezarás a ver cómo muchos de los números que machaconamente se repiten en la mitología y los libros sagrados están presentes de esa manera. Si, además, las superpones a una carta estelar tomando solsticios o equinoccios (mejor solsticios) como punto 0 podrás observar que los asterismos principales (tipo Pléyades,...) están en relación con esas "muescas" sobre la circunferencia. También lo puedes hacer con cálculos pero la gente suele liarse más y esto es más visual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La disfrute mucho en su momento (junto a la probabilidad extendida a partir de ella (por ejemplo, me encantaban los problemas de extraccion de bolas de colores en urnas). Y la volvi a disfrutar (aunque me toco un buen repaso) dando clases a mi sobrina. Y la volvere a disfrutar dando clases a la sobrina que queda


----------



## imutes (12 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Sin duda en algun momento fue la primera vez que se recorrio el camino, la informacion a la que me refiero es muestra de ello.
> Sin embargo, un apunte: en un *Laberinto *la entrada y la salida es la misma; digamos que mas que simplemente hayar la salida (que es recorrer el camino a la inversa) uno debe hacer algo en el laberinto. Aun asi he entendido el simil.
> 
> 
> Laberinto:



Ese laberinto ejemplifica muy bien el viaje de Odiseo o el de "el hijo prodigo", el periplo de la vuelta a casa. La solución había estado siempre en mismo _lugar _donde se inició el problema. No me refería exactamente a eso aunque en todo caso, una vez recorrido en ambos sentidos, el temor asociado a la "perdida" (¿locura?) desaparece. De alguna manera deja de ser un laberinto. Ahora, si alguien se empecinara en hallar la respuesta en el centro de ese laberinto, sin duda acabaría en la más absoluta desesperación (¿locura?).

O visto de otro modo, uno podría empeñarse en descifrar cada angulo, cada distancia, cada recoveco, cada relación entre ellos etc etc etc y no llegar a hacer un gran recorrido e incluso olvidar que fue aquello que motivó la busqueda o cual era el objetivo (¿locura?).

Doy por supuesto que los que aún permanecemos aquí lo único que _han perdido _es el temor a volverse _loco_. ¡Muy buena señal, sin duda!

¡Saludos!

PD.: Quizas los más semejante a lo que quería expresar sería como reaccionaría alguien, siguiendo el ejemplo de la imagen, que se encontrara ante un camino blanco flanqueado por muros negros. Podía considerarlo en dejà vu o un misterio o podría pedirle a su amiga Ariadna un carrete de hilo o ... ... ...

.


----------



## Pepeprisas (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## imutes (12 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Divide una circunferencia en secciones del 1 al 14 marcando cada una con un color,











10. División de una circunferencia en 7, 14,... partes iguales.


Interactivo · 3.4- División de una circunferencia en 7, 14,... partes iguales. · Solución animada paso a paso · Mejor que un vídeo




www.mongge.com


----------



## Libistros (12 Jun 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Empezando por el final, la verdad que nunca he pensado en que dia de la semana _estariamos, _pero si he pensado en la carga simbolica de contar entre el Sol y Saturno y entre la Luna y el Sol, creo que aqui intervienen otras cuestiones, como el valor o el conocimiento que se tenga de esos simbolos, porque al fin y al cabo, es una forma de culto, o de enfocar una energia, incluso aunque esta quede disipada o sea solamente _poesia_ y no _realidad_, las connotaciones de unos y otros planetas no son las mismas. Por otro lado en esos calendarios intervienen ya de base cultos religiosos, diria que _confundidos, invertidos_, para mayor caos humano. Lo que si tengo claro es que para saber "cuando estamos" debemos mirar "donde estamos" tambien, en el cielo...





Vantage dijo:


> El simbolo ha ayudado tradicionalmente a romper esa "linealidad", pues trata conceptos vivos y sobre lo atemporal, el simbolo es capaz de expresar ideas que crecen conjunto a quien interpreta el simbolo. Por eso a mi me cuesta aceptar, maxime cuando tambien veo otros significados, que sea una simple cuenta _lineal_.



Absolutamente invertidos pero, desgraciadamente, tienen todo el poder temporal y en mi, puede que no tan limitada, experiencia siguen un calendario de eventos al dedillo. 

Por eso me planteo desde hace mucho tiempo si lo que para mí es simbólico puede no ser solamente eso para otros, de ahí la pregunta del "día" en que estamos. No puedo hacer esta pregunta en el hilo de "Jesucristo es el camino" ni ninguno de ese tipo porque ya sé que la respuesta que me darán es de Domingo a Lunes pero me planteo si en tiempos más antiguos la respuesta hubiera sido de Lunes a Domingo y, esto que parece tan banal y tan insubstancial, puede resultar de utilidad a la hora de hacerse un mapa mental de en qué punto (si no real, al menos simbólico) se encuentra el mundo (al menos, el occidental)




imutes dijo:


> He tomado 2 nuevas instantáneas.
> 
> La primera considerando el año platónico de 25.920 años. La estrella que marcaría el norte podría ser Gamma Cephei.



¿Qué programa usas? Yo tengo el "Carte du ciel" y no me gusta nada, habitualmente me acabo yendo al Stellarium con la consecuencia que no puedo mirar las posiciones a.C. y, además, la diferencia de posicionamiento de objetos celestes entre ambos programas es absurda. ¿En qué fecha está el sol en el equinoccio de primavera en Piscis (justo al lado de la cadena del pez "espiritual" que va hacia arriba) en ese programa?


----------



## Libistros (12 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> 10. División de una circunferencia en 7, 14,... partes iguales.
> 
> 
> Interactivo · 3.4- División de una circunferencia en 7, 14,... partes iguales. · Solución animada paso a paso · Mejor que un vídeo
> ...



He leído lo que he escrito y me he expresado fatal, en otro momento lo aclaro.


----------



## imutes (13 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> ¿Qué programa usas? Yo tengo el "Carte du ciel" y no me gusta nada, habitualmente me acabo yendo al Stellarium con la consecuencia que no puedo mirar las posiciones a.C. y, además, la diferencia de posicionamiento de objetos celestes entre ambos programas es absurda. ¿En qué fecha está el sol en el equinoccio de primavera en Piscis (justo al lado de la cadena del pez "espiritual" que va hacia arriba) en ese programa?



El Pc de sobremesa está averiado -en el tengo instalado también el Sky6 a pate del Stellarium y el "Cartes du ciel"- así que ayer me descargue la versión portable en el portatil del "cartes du ciel". He de decir que en cuanto a manejar un telescópio motorizado, los 3 funcionan muy bien. En cuanto ha buscar mapas celestes antiguos, la verdad es que no los había utilizado para eso (salvo por alguna efemérides relativamente reciente). Cuando pueda, comprobaré que muestra el Sky6.

En cuanto a Piscis esto es lo que muestra en el último equinocio. He probado a ir de década en decada hacia atras pero no varía mucho. Sugiéreme una fecha concreta y te lo miro.







A ver si te sirve, según el programa el 16-03-788 a las 05:55:30







Con los 5 planetas conocidos en esa época visibles en ese momento ¡Espectacular!







¿Qué significado tiene para ti?

¡Saludos!

PD1.: ¿Podría ser esto lo que buscabas?

Israel 22-03-33ac a las 08:15:42







Aunque supongo que lo más interesante sería el Sol en Alrescha (Alpha Piscium)

PD2.: Stelarium versión web.

.


----------



## Libistros (14 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El Pc de sobremesa está averiado -en el tengo instalado también el Sky6 a pate del Stellarium y el "Cartes du ciel"- así que ayer me descargue la versión portable en el portatil del "cartes du ciel". He de decir que en cuanto a manejar un telescópio motorizado, los 3 funcionan muy bien. En cuanto ha buscar mapas celestes antiguos, la verdad es que no los había utilizado para eso (salvo por alguna efemérides relativamente reciente). Cuando pueda, comprobaré que muestra el Sky6.
> 
> En cuanto a Piscis esto es lo que muestra en el último equinocio. He probado a ir de década en decada hacia atras pero no varía mucho. Sugiéreme una fecha concreta y te lo miro.



Miraré el programa a ver qué tal. Sobre la fecha me interesaba el 20 de marzo del año -70 por ser esa la fecha que da la wiki para la entrada del Sol en Piscis. Según todo lo que se puede ir hacia atrás el Stellarium discrepa con esa fecha y el Cartes du Ciel está desequilibradísimo.

En cuanto a lo del otro día hice un dibujo explicándolo. En mi cabeza todo era espectacular, se podrían ver en círculos concéntricos los puntos más sensibles en una circunferencia dividida en 40 intervalos de 9 grados y, en circunferencias cada vez más pequeñas, sus mútiplos hasta 9*20, que por dar como resultado los dos puntos más opuestos de la circunferencia era mejor que hacerlo sólo hasta 9*14 y se podría observar los puntos con más coincidencias explicando visualmente alguno de los números "sagrados" más repetidos en la mitología y textos bíblicos y como van formando elegantes espirales. Desgraciadamente, hice el dibulo a mano alzada porque soy así de chulo y pensé que mi pulso era lo bastante firme como para que quedara bien y lo que debían ser bonitas espirales parecen un gorrión aplastado contra el asfalto y los círculos concéntricos, al no estar en escala, parecen cualquier cosa. Los 9 grados varían ligeramente entre unos y otros por la misma razón y, para más inri, se me olvidaron un par de circunferencias que tuve que añadir a posteriori logrando casi lo increíble: la triangulatura del círculo. Como no voy a colgar eso por aquí porque me da vergüenza ajena el resultado mejor decir solamente la explicación y que la imaginación haga su trabajo.


----------



## MICROLITO (14 Jun 2022)

OFF TOPI ?noos preguntais el motivo deste hilo aguantando en estos lares?


----------



## imutes (14 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Miraré el programa a ver qué tal. Sobre la fecha me interesaba el 20 de marzo del año -70 por ser esa la fecha que da la wiki para la entrada del Sol en Piscis. Según todo lo que se puede ir hacia atrás el Stellarium discrepa con esa fecha y el Cartes du Ciel está desequilibradísimo.



En el Cartes du ciel basta con cambiar "el observatorio" -en fechas antiguas- para que no coincida la fecha del equinocio. Para hacerse una idea aproximada vale pero para cálculos exactos no.

Esta imagen es del 24-03-70 ac desde Israel a las 08:14:32 (desde BCN hay que ir al día 25 (०्०) )







¿Qué se entiende por la entrada del Sol en Piscis? La estrella más oriental sería Alrescha (Alpha Piscium) y es la que está justo en vértice pero no he encontrado esa posición.



Libistros dijo:


> En cuanto a lo del otro día hice un dibujo explicándolo.



A ver si te animas a coger el compás.



MICROLITO dijo:


> OFF TOPI ?noos preguntais el motivo deste hilo aguantando en estos lares?



Una vez que los trolls se han cansado está quedando un hilo muy interesante, supongo.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## LMLights (14 Jun 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> OFF TOPI ?noos preguntais el motivo deste hilo aguantando en estos lares?



Pues no lo sé, o quizás alguien por aquí sabe mucho........sabe muuuchooooo 

O quien sabe si tenemos alguna psy-op a la vista con GIZEH en medio.........



imutes dijo:


> Una vez que los trolls se han cansado está quedando un hilo muy interesante, supongo.
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> .



El hilo es muy bueno. Creo que se ha volcado tanta y tan buena información que es contraproducente para los trolls subir el hilo......


----------



## Socom (14 Jun 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Eso fue posible porque las pirámides fueron construidas por canteiros gallegos a tope de licor café, y si llegan a tener aguardiente de hierbas en la mitad de tiempo, como te lo digo, eso si eres canteiro está chupado.
Con Fenosa nunca hubo problema alguno, conectaban directo a la farola y listo.


----------



## imutes (15 Jun 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Creo que se ha volcado tanta y tan buena información que es contraproducente para los trolls subir el hilo.....



Subámoslo nosotros pues.


Escalera de granito derretida en el templo de la diosa Hathor de Dendera en Egipto









Esto es en el Templo de *Qorikancha*, Cuzco. Atraviesan toda la pared y están vitrificados; para poder lograr esto se requiere una temperatura de miles de grados







¡Saludos!

.


----------



## n_flamel (15 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Subámoslo nosotros pues.
> 
> 
> Escalera de granito derretida en el templo de la diosa Hathor de Dendera en Egipto



Me ajusto el gorro de papel albal y añado que el mural de la derecha parece modelado sobre una superficie blanda como si estuviera hecho con plastelina.


----------



## EGO (15 Jun 2022)

Yo estoy convencidisimo que en el pasado sabian contruir con granito o marmol artificial.No es algo que no conozcamos nosotros.


----------



## imutes (16 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me ajusto el gorro de papel albal y añado que el mural de la derecha parece modelado sobre una superficie blanda como si estuviera hecho con plastelina.



Por el brillo que tiene, apostaría a que han sido vitrificados. Quizas se les fue la mano y acabaron fundiendo el granito de las escaleras... Habrá que encontrar imágenes que muestren más de esos murales.
















Dendera Temple of Hathor: One of the Best Temples in Egypt


Walk up to see the Dendera Zodiac and descend into a secret passage to see the Dendera light bulb.




www.thenotsoinnocentsabroad.com








GizaPower:::Denderah Hypostyle Hall












EGO dijo:


> Yo estoy convencidisimo que en el pasado sabian contruir con granito o marmol artificial.No es algo que no conozcamos nosotros.



Hace unos años, no recuerdo si en un foro o en los comentarios de un artículo, alguien que decía ser ingeniero y dueño de 2 empresas importantes de construcción de mobiliario urbano en piedra artificial afirmaba que él lo dejaría todo -empresas, familia etc- por ser el aguador (el chico de los recados, vamos) de los constructores de La Gran Pirámide. Sí, hay empresas capaces de hacer granito artificial incluso con cierta elasticidad que le permite hacer molduras bastante virgueras pero aún bastante lejos de los antiguos constructores tanto en calidad como en cantidad.




¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (16 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Yo estoy convencidisimo que en el pasado sabian contruir con granito o marmol artificial.No es algo que no conozcamos nosotros.




Le he preguntado a un amigo _marmolista, _que es un decir pues lo que utiliza es piedra artificial, concretamente Neolith. Se lo sirven en planchas como la de la imágen. Se corta a medida utilizando sierras con punta de diamante y sirve para construir encimeras o la lo sumo esto ...




EGO dijo:


>



Las 5 caras se obtienen cortando la plancha. El agujero y los bordes se pulen a mano.
Antes utilizaban silestone pero en su composición se mezclaban materiales muy tóxicos por lo que está en desuso.



EGO dijo:


>



Esta última imagen llama más la atención por las molduras. Mi amigo me ha comentado que ese material es un fracaso porque aunque su elasticidad previa al "cocido" permitía esos diseños el material parece plastico y se deteriora y raya con facilidad. Textualmente me ha dicho que es una mierda.

Parece que seguimos muy atrasados con respecto a los "antiguos.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## LMLights (17 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Escalera de granito derretida en el templo de la diosa Hathor de Dendera en Egipto



Lo de las escaleras tiene pinta de algún ácido ¿no?















En el caso de Vilcashuaman parece una cosa diferente (físico, energía concentrada).


----------



## imutes (17 Jun 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Lo de las escaleras tiene pinta de algún ácido ¿no?
> 
> En el caso de Vilcashuaman parece una cosa diferente (físico, energía concentrada).



Pues no lo sé realmente ... para ciertos acabados en marmol sí se utiliza ácido para darles un aspecto envejecido ... lo de Vilcashuaman sí me parece más una "corrosión", sería raro que un calor extremo solo afectara a una zona pequeña ... a ver si @Vantage nos lo aclara ...

.


----------



## Derrochaduros (30 Jun 2022)

Audio sobre la imposibilidad de las pirámides y su relación con el número E, número áureo y número Pi









La imposibilidad de la Gran Pirámide - La Cripta de John Dee - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Cripta de John Dee gratis. Mucho se ha escrito sobre las dimensiones misteriosas de la Gran Pirámide. Hay infinidad de libros, vídeos, reportajes, etc. No todos ellos buenos.... Programa: La Cripta de John Dee. Canal: John Dee. Tiempo: 07:34 Subido 13/04 a...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Jul 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Audio sobre la imposibilidad de las pirámides y su relación con el número E, número áureo y número Pi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es imposible, dice este señor.

No es posible, añade.

Y sin embargo, ahí está.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Es imposible, dice este señor.
> 
> No es posible, añade.
> 
> Y sin embargo, ahí está.



Es imposible que se hiciese como dice la versión oficial, herramientas de cobre etc. Que todo hay que explicarlo.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Es imposible que se hiciese como dice la versión oficial, herramientas de cobre etc. Que todo hay que explicarlo.



Más plausible, más acreditado, que las versiones extraoficiales (OVNIs, atlantes, Stargate, etcétera).


----------



## imutes (6 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Es imposible que se hiciese como dice la versión oficial, herramientas de cobre etc. Que todo hay que explicarlo.



¡Vaya! El necio de* @octopodiforme *me ha enviado al ignore el muy cobarde*. *Dale cuerda, así sube el hilo*. *Sienteté libre de copiar lo que digo* 

*_Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad. _

Aún así, el sensato reconoce que las hipótesis, aunque preceptivas, solo son conjeturas. El necio se agarra a lo imposible, si este es "oficial", como único medio para sentirse cuerdo_. _Un loco que no sabe que está loco.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Vaya! El necio de* @octopodiforme *me ha enviado al ignore el muy cobarde*. *Dale cuerda, así sube el hilo*. *Sienteté libre de copiar lo que digo**
> 
> _Una vez descartado lo imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad. _
> 
> ...



El que hace mucho no se pasa por aquí es Luis Castaño no?


----------



## HaCHa (9 Jul 2022)

Cada vez que un magufo insiste en que los egipcios de la cuarta dinastía no pudieron taladrar o tallar todas esas rocas plutónicas con la tecnología que tenían... es la risión.







Ahí lo veis, documentaron todas esas máquinas sólo para perforar granitos, dioritas y vainas así. Y lo gordo es que ni las dioritas no están "a un punto de dureza del diamante", ni siquiera en la anticuada escala de Mohs. Por otra parte, ¿de qué "diorita" estamos hablando? Las leucodioritas, contienen menos de un 10% de cuarzo, a pesar de guardar gran parecido con las tonalitas y granodioritas. Es decir, existen dioritas relativamente blandas y otras más duras y ricas en cuarzo. Al igual que los granitos, son rocas rocas volcánicas (magmáticas) y guardan parecido con estos, encontrándose siempre su dureza por debajo del siete en la escala de Mohs (recordemos que en esta escala el siete es el cuarzo).

Si te pones a mirar con detenimiento todas esas rocas tan imposibles de trabajar con la tecnología de hace seis mil años va y resulta que, dentro de las plutónicas, los antiguos egipcios siempre escogían las más blandas. Y así es como flipaban a los incautos. Estáis cayendo en un bulo de sesenta siglos de antigüedad, pandaburros.

Y como esa van todas, todas igual, en la egiptología de las pirámides y la magia. Lo único realmente aluciflipante de todo aquello es que perdieran toda aquella tecnología al enfrentarse al colapso societal, pero bah, es lo mismo que está pasándonos ahora a nosotros. Sin ir más lejos, en este sitio hay venga tíos con acceso a saberes de un valor incalculable que están corriendo a refugiarse en el oscurantismo, el dogmatismo y la barbarie de épocas pasadas y hasta el progresismo se ha convertido en befa, mofa y escarnio cuando no es más que la fe en el progreso de la humanidad.

Que me la hacéis perder cada día, panda de lunáticos indocumentaos. Tenéis menos ciencia que Gandalf.


----------



## Derrochaduros (9 Jul 2022)

Cada vez pienso más que consiguieron dominar la energía hidroeléctrica con aguas del Nilo, lo que esa zona de Egipto hace millones de años era un mar somero y pudo esculpir el mar la roca hasta darle un aspecto piramidal, doy por buenos los 20 años de construcción pero las medidas exteriores tan precisas pudieron ser anadidos posteriores, quizás en la época de los imperios anteriores a las tribus del mar


----------



## imutes (10 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> El que hace mucho no se pasa por aquí es Luis Castaño no?



Pues si lo echabas en falta, ahora ha llegado otro iluminado de la secta de los pseudoescépticos _magufo en boca_. Son todos iguales, parecen clownes (hibrido de payaso y clon). Nos muestra un dibujito y afirma sin rubor que documentaron las maquinas para perforar granitos. Tras 85 páginas ¿pretende con eso rebatir todo lo que se ha dicho ya sobre el trabajo en piedra? Ese estúpido narcisismo implica carencia de autoestima, típico pseudoesceptico

Sí que hay evidencia de taladros egipcios ... para trabajar madera.

En fin , mientras suban el hilo ¡bienvenidos sean!


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Pues si lo echabas en falta, ahora ha llegado otro iluminado de la secta de los pseudoescépticos _magufo en boca_. Son todos iguales, parecen clownes (hibrido de payaso y clon). Nos muestra un dibujito y afirma sin rubor que documentaron las maquinas para perforar granitos. Tras 85 páginas ¿pretende con eso rebatir todo lo que se ha dicho ya sobre el trabajo en piedra? Ese estúpido narcisismo implica carencia de autoestima, típico pseudoesceptico
> 
> Sí que hay evidencia de taladros egipcios ... para trabajar madera.
> 
> En fin , mientras suban el hilo ¡bienvenidos sean!



En algún museo vi yo que explicaban la fabricación de las famosas vasijas talladas de basalto como que lo hacían con un taladro manual ahí dale que dale durante varios siglos supongo.


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> El que hace mucho no se pasa por aquí es Luis Castaño no?



Buenas tardes. Hace mucho que no paso porque estoy ocupado con otros temas (mi salud, mi investigación) y porque ya dije lo que tenía que decir poniendo información sobre todo ello. Un saludo.


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> En algún museo vi yo que explicaban la fabricación de las famosas vasijas talladas de basalto como que lo hacían con un taladro manual ahí dale que dale durante varios siglos supongo.



Durante varios siglos no. Durante varios meses. 

Como se explica en este vídeo que subí en mis primeros comentarios (ver página 18 de este mismo hilo):



An experiment in making a stone vase using stone and copper tools. Reconstruction of ancient technology. The experiment was not intended to copy the ancient method of stone carving in detail. The idea was to show the possibility of doing such work using simple tools. Examples of stone vases (Ancient Egypt): https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/76962... - Material: breccia marble from the Narvsky open pit in the Krasnoyarsk Territory - Ingoing size: 200x200x200mm - Finished size: 80x135mm - Tool materials: wood, sandstone, corundum (grindstone + grinding agent), hemp string, alabaster, quartz. - Self-made tools: a grinding and drilling machine, a bow drill, a chambering tool (a grindstone on a wooden handle), a copper saw, copper drills of various diameters. - *Total work time: about 6 months, 6 to 8 hours a day, excepting 2 days off a week. At least 2 months of this time period were spent on making and testing the tools.*

Un saludo.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (12 Jul 2022)

En serio? 6 meses de trabajo y de 6 a 8 horas diarias para hacer 1 vasija? 2 vasijas al año, gran producción, si, muy útil.

Es decir te hacían 2 mini vasijas en 1 año, peeero, para hacer una monstruosa edificación usando la mas fina ingeniería, millones de bloques perfectamente alineados con todas las características que se han comentado en el hilo...tardaban solo 20 años...

...pero en serio no veis un pequeño fallo en la logica?


----------



## Luis Castaño (12 Jul 2022)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> En serio? 6 meses de trabajo y de 6 a 8 horas diarias para hacer 1 vasija? 2 vasijas al año, gran producción, si, muy útil.
> 
> Es decir te hacían 2 mini vasijas en 1 año, peeero, para hacer una monstruosa edificación usando la mas fina ingeniería, millones de bloques perfectamente alineados con todas las características que se han comentado en el hilo...tardaban solo 20 años...
> 
> ...pero en serio no veis un pequeño fallo en la logica?



"The idea was to show the possibility of doing such work using simple tools".

La idea era mostrar la posibilidad de realizar este tipo de trabajo utilizando herramientas sencillas.

O sea demostrar que para hacer esos jarrones no hace falta tecnología avanzada.

En cuanto al tiempo de realización indicado, ese es el tiempo que han tardado estos señores (que no se dedican a ello) en hacer el jarrón. De hecho se indica que de ese tiempo se emplearon 2 meses en hacer las herramientas y probarlas. Así que es lógico pensar que un egipcio especializado durante años en eso lo haría en mucho menos tiempo.

Pero vamos, que usted quédese con lo que le apetezca.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Durante varios siglos no. Durante varios meses.
> 
> Como se explica en este vídeo que subí en mis primeros comentarios (ver página 18 de este mismo hilo):
> 
> ...



más fascinante que hacer las vasijas me resulta que alguien se crea esa explicación.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jul 2022)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> En serio? 6 meses de trabajo y de 6 a 8 horas diarias para hacer 1 vasija? 2 vasijas al año, gran producción, si, muy útil.
> 
> Es decir te hacían 2 mini vasijas en 1 año, peeero, para hacer una monstruosa edificación usando la mas fina ingeniería, millones de bloques perfectamente alineados con todas las características que se han comentado en el hilo...tardaban solo 20 años...
> 
> ...pero en serio no veis un pequeño fallo en la logica?



eso sin hablar de economía básica: cómo y por qué una sociedad mantiene a gente que trabaja meses en pulir un tarro de piedra pudiendo hacerlo de arcilla???


----------



## octopodiforme (12 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> eso sin hablar de economía básica: cómo y por qué una sociedad mantiene a gente que trabaja meses en pulir un tarro de piedra pudiendo hacerlo de arcilla???



Por su precio de venta.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Por su precio de venta.



LOLAZO. Tienes el papiro de la factura?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Es curioso, tengo un trozo de caliza que lo cogí al lado de Keops, no se parte con la mano.



A menos que seas cinturón negro de Karate, claro.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> El canal de la mancha se empezó por los dos extremos.
> (Por poner un ejemplo que todos conocen)



El Canal de la Mancha es NATURAL, analfabeto.


----------



## Vantage (12 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Pues no lo sé realmente ... para ciertos acabados en marmol sí se utiliza ácido para darles un aspecto envejecido ... lo de Vilcashuaman sí me parece más una "corrosión", sería raro que un calor extremo solo afectara a una zona pequeña ... a ver si @Vantage nos lo aclara ...
> 
> .



Hola Imutes. Siento que en realidad, no puedo aclarar mucho acerca de como se produjo aquello.

He leido que se hablaba sobre acidos y puedo contar mi experiencia con acidos; a la hora de cincelar la piedra nunca me ha producido un efecto semejante al que se aprecia en esas escaleras (me refiero a Egipto, ya que se nombran otros lugares). Digamos que, en detalles finos donde no puedo aplicar demasiada fuerza, antes utilizo acidos (de origen vegetal y mineral) que ayudan a comerse esa piedra. Pero lo que he observado es que la textura de la piedra natural, aunque lo parezca no es nunca 100% homogenea y a nivel milimetrico, si aplicas una pelicula de acido, este "se comera" primero las partes que menos resistencia ofrezcan, dejando una especie de micro hendiduras irregulares, las cuales, al aplicar la segunda pelicula, se depositan en esa "matriz" previa, lo que digamos hace que las hendiduras se hagan cada vez mas profundas. Las partes que presentan mayor resistencia acaban cediendo, pero no a la misma velocidad. Aun asi, es de gran ayuda a la hora eliminar material. El resultado es una superficie imperfecta y muy alejada de tener un aspecto liso cuano se mira con detenimiento, pues eso se consigue con otro tipo de tecnicas. Hablo a un nivel cuasi-microscopico. Aqui en el segundo 27 y sucesivos se ve lo que digo 

Por lo tanto, descartaria que el uso de un acido pueda producir semejantes efectos. El acido debilita la estructura, comiendose (reaccionado con) el material, pero debido a esa reaccion, el material que pueda mezclarse y formar un "barro", primero disminuye y segundo no vuelve a solidificarse y adquirir la apariencia ni dureza previa. 

Saludos!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Jul 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es como si tú ahora te quieres poner a buscar herramientas de hace 5.000 años en el centro de Madrid. A ver cuantas encuentras...



Por no encontrar, ni pesetas de las Franco.


----------



## Luis Castaño (13 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> más fascinante que hacer las vasijas me resulta que alguien se crea esa explicación.



Pues a mí personalmente me parece una buena explicación.

Básicamente:

1/ Se ha estudiado el material empleado y sus características.

2/ Se han estudiado las herramientas que pudieron emplear.

(Nota: El forero HaCHa ha dejado en la página 84 un comentario sobre ambas cosas, que copio aquí abajo, y puede usted buscar más info sobre ambas)

Cada vez que un magufo insiste en que los egipcios de la cuarta dinastía no pudieron taladrar o tallar todas esas rocas plutónicas con la tecnología que tenían... es la risión.








Ahí lo veis, documentaron todas esas máquinas sólo para perforar granitos, dioritas y vainas así. Y lo gordo es que ni las dioritas no están "a un punto de dureza del diamante", ni siquiera en la anticuada escala de Mohs. Por otra parte, ¿de qué "diorita" estamos hablando? Las leucodioritas, contienen menos de un 10% de cuarzo, a pesar de guardar gran parecido con las tonalitas y granodioritas. Es decir, existen dioritas relativamente blandas y otras más duras y ricas en cuarzo. Al igual que los granitos, son rocas rocas volcánicas (magmáticas) y guardan parecido con estos, encontrándose siempre su dureza por debajo del siete en la escala de Mohs (recordemos que en esta escala el siete es el cuarzo).

3/ Se ha estudiado cómo pudieron hacerlo y se han hecho vasijas similares (como se ve en el vídeo), demostrándose así que es totalmente posible.

Por cierto:

Dice usted que no se cree esa explicación. Ok.

¿Podría decirnos qué le parece increíble de esa explicación y refutarla?

¿Podría decirnos también qué explicación propone usted y con qué pruebas la apoya?

Es más que nada por comparar ambas a ver cuál es más creíble.

Gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> El que hace mucho no se pasa por aquí es Luis Castaño no?



Tengo curiosidad por saber quién le paga por escribir aquí.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Con lámparas de aceite que no dejan hollín.



Aceite es el que pierdes tú, maricón.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Jul 2022)

El pulpo me ha metido en el ignore. Se nota que le pica el orgullo gay.


----------



## Luis Castaño (13 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber quién le paga por escribir aquí.



A mí también me gustaría saberlo pero es todo tan misterioso, oculto y secreto que ni yo mismo tengo acceso a esa información.


----------



## elena francis (13 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> A mí también me gustaría saberlo pero es todo tan misterioso, oculto y secreto que ni yo mismo tengo acceso a esa información.



Es que es un hilo muy misterioso....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> A mí también me gustaría saberlo pero es todo tan misterioso, oculto y secreto que ni yo mismo tengo acceso a esa información.



Alguien que lleva registrado desde 2015 pero solo participa en este hilo es muy sospechoso de ser un colaborador de alguna institución. Oi que ens entenem?


----------



## Luis Castaño (13 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Alguien que lleva registrado desde 2015 pero solo participa en este hilo es muy sospechoso de ser un colaborador de alguna institución. Oi que ens entenem?



En primer lugar, es usted muy libre de sospechar lo que le dé la gana (como yo lo soy de participar en los hilos que me apetezca) pero ha buscado usted poco porque he participado en otros hilos además de este. Así que poco complot hay.

Por otra parte, este hilo tiene como tema las pirámides. Participo en el hilo porque tengo ciertos conocimientos del tema.

Y por último, se estaba hablando de la fabricación de esas vasijas. ¿Tiene usted algo que aportar sobre ello o no? Gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> En primer lugar, es usted muy libre de sospechar lo que le dé la gana (como yo lo soy de participar en los hilos que me apetezca) pero ha buscado usted poco porque he participado en otros hilos además de este. Así que poco complot hay.



172 mensajes en 7 años, la gran mayoría en este hilo, es una participación muy pobre. ¿Cuánto te pagan por escribir aquí?


----------



## Luis Castaño (14 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> 172 mensajes en 7 años, la gran mayoría en este hilo, es una participación muy pobre. ¿Cuánto te pagan por escribir aquí?



A diferencia de otras personas, no tengo por costumbre hablar de lo que no sé. Por eso mi participación suele limitarse a hilos que tratan temas que conozco y sobre los que puedo aportar algo. Y no, nadie me paga nada por estar en este foro (pero puede usted pensar lo que quiera, por supuesto). Dicho esto, ¿tiene usted algo que aportar sobre esas vasijas? Gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Dicho esto, ¿tiene usted algo que aportar sobre esas vasijas? Gracias.



Vete a trolear a otra parte, Napoleón.


----------



## imutes (14 Jul 2022)

El tema @castaño se resuelve fácilmente: tiene intereses académicos. Es un anodino filólogo que pretende promocionarse como "imbestigador" en metrología histórica. Viene hablar aquí para promocionarse, ni más ni menos.

Ahora ha encontrado un "amiguito" que aporta un dibujito al que llama documento y nos quiere colar las dirotitas blandas, esas mismas dioritas con la que pretenden hacernos creer que trabajaban el granito. No vale la pena enredarse en tales disparates ¿acaso las dioritas se endurecen o reblandecen según intereses sectarios?

La diorita es de las más , si no la que más, duras rocas que existen y solo en Saqqara se encontraron vasijas a miles. No se sabe por qué pero _se olvidaron_ de como se trabajaban en poco más de un siglo ¡qué cosas!.

Aquí vemos como utilizaban taladros PARA CONSTRUIR MUEBLES DE MADERA.







Venga, aceptemos pulpo como animal de compañía y juguemos a creernos que podían taladrar la diorita con esos taladros. Ahuecar un plato _sería factible_ - es un decir- pero ¿cómo trabajarían los ángulos interiores de una vasija con un cuello estrecho?

Descartemos pues lo imposible de una vez y no le demos al torno cada vez que alguien vuelve con el mismo cuento ¡qué aburrimiento!

.


----------



## imutes (14 Jul 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Hola Imutes. Siento que en realidad, no puedo aclarar mucho acerca de como se produjo aquello.
> 
> He leido que se hablaba sobre acidos y puedo contar mi experiencia con acidos; a la hora de cincelar la piedra nunca me ha producido un efecto semejante al que se aprecia en esas escaleras (me refiero a Egipto, ya que se nombran otros lugares). Digamos que, en detalles finos donde no puedo aplicar demasiada fuerza, antes utilizo acidos (de origen vegetal y mineral) que ayudan a comerse esa piedra. Pero lo que he observado es que la textura de la piedra natural, aunque lo parezca no es nunca 100% homogenea y a nivel milimetrico, si aplicas una pelicula de acido, este "se comera" primero las partes que menos resistencia ofrezcan, dejando una especie de micro hendiduras irregulares, las cuales, al aplicar la segunda pelicula, se depositan en esa "matriz" previa, lo que digamos hace que las hendiduras se hagan cada vez mas profundas. Las partes que presentan mayor resistencia acaban cediendo, pero no a la misma velocidad. Aun asi, es de gran ayuda a la hora eliminar material. El resultado es una superficie imperfecta y muy alejada de tener un aspecto liso cuano se mira con detenimiento, pues eso se consigue con otro tipo de tecnicas. Hablo a un nivel cuasi-microscopico. Aqui en el segundo 27 y sucesivos se ve lo que digo
> 
> ...



Hola. Es un placer leer de alguien que sabe bien de lo que habla porque trabaja con ello a gran nivel

Puse una imagen como ejemplo de granito"derretido" semejante a esta







Se trata de una escalera en un templo de Dendera. A LMLightts le parecio el efecto de un ácido. Puso el ejemplo de Vilcashuaman como más factible de que se tratara de un efecto físico; en cambio a mí me pareció más parecido a efecto corrosivo.



Supongo que es muy difícil sacar conclusiones de unas imágenes pero tal vez ...

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Luis Castaño (14 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vete a trolear a otra parte, Napoleón.



Gran aportación sobre esas vasijas, sin duda. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Gran aportación sobre esas vasijas, sin duda. Muchas gracias.


----------



## elena francis (14 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El tema @castaño se resuelve fácilmente: tiene intereses académicos. Es un anodino filólogo que pretende promocionarse como "imbestigador" en metrología histórica. Viene hablar aquí para promocionarse, ni más ni menos.
> 
> Ahora ha encontrado un "amiguito" que aporta un dibujito al que llama documento y nos quiere colar las dirotitas blandas, esas mismas dioritas con la que pretenden hacernos creer que trabajaban el granito. No vale la pena enredarse en tales disparates ¿acaso las dioritas se endurecen o reblandecen según intereses sectarios?
> 
> ...



Estoy ansioso por leer tu tesis doctoral acerca del tema que nos ocupa y del que tanto pontificas. Y con nombre y apellidos por supuesto. El forero @Luis Castaño ha publicado documentos con su firma y vídeos en los que se le entrevista por sus conocimientos acerca del tema que se trata. De ti no podemos decir lo mismo. Acreditas ser un faltón y un maleducado y un ignorante. Y @Luis Castaño ha acreditado ser un investigador con conocimientos acreditados en la materia que se trata. Justo lo que tu no eres, pedazo de trol.


----------



## elena francis (14 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hola. Es un placer leer de alguien que sabe bien de lo que habla porque trabaja con ello a gran nivel
> 
> Puse una imagen como ejemplo de ...
> 
> ...





Seguro que trabaja con hormigón....a gran nivel....

Joder con el granito líquido de los cojones.


----------



## Luis Castaño (14 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Estoy en el foro para hablar de lo que me apetezca, por supuesto, y, aunque quizá no sea su caso, hay foreros interesados en mis aportaciones.

Por otra parte pienso seguir haciéndolo así que hágase a la idea. Lamento que, por lo que parece, le moleste, pero eso es problema suyo.

Que tenga un buen día.


----------



## elena francis (14 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



También esperamos tu "tesis doctora"l acerca de las pirámides...


----------



## elena francis (14 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Estoy en el foro para hablar de lo que me apetezca, por supuesto, y, aunque quizá no sea su caso, hay foreros interesados en mis aportaciones.
> 
> Por otra parte pienso seguir haciéndolo así que hágase a la idea. Lamento que, por lo que parece, le moleste, pero eso es problema suyo.
> 
> Que tenga un buen día.



No sé si merece la pena desasnar a ciertos personajes...prefieren seguir rebuznando teorías de aliens y levitaciones y cosas raras...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> También esperamos tu "tesis doctora"l acerca de las pirámides...



¿Cuál es la tuya?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Estoy en el foro para hablar de lo que me apetezca, por supuesto, y, aunque quizá no sea su caso, hay foreros interesados en mis aportaciones. Por otra parte pienso seguir haciéndolo así que hágase a la idea. Lamento que, por lo que parece, le moleste, pero eso es problema suyo.



Puedes seguir rebuzando lo que quieras.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Estoy ansioso por leer tu tesis doctoral acerca del tema que nos ocupa y del que tanto pontificas. Y con nombre y apellidos por supuesto. El forero @Luis Castaño ha publicado documentos con su firma y vídeos en los que se le entrevista por sus conocimientos acerca del tema que se trata. De ti no podemos decir lo mismo. Acreditas ser un faltón y un maleducado y un ignorante. Y @Luis Castaño ha acreditado ser un investigador con conocimientos acreditados en la materia que se trata. Justo lo que tu no eres, pedazo de trol.



Mírate en el espejo.


----------



## elena francis (14 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la tuya?



Mis conocimientos acerca del tema provienen de mis estudios universitarios (Filosofía y Letras, rama Geografía e Historia, especialidad en Arqueología. Plan de 1973 renovado). Y de la lectura de algunos libros y artículos. También procuro ver documentales acerca del tema. La semana pasada visioné una serie de cuatro documentales acerca del río Nilo y como surgió la civilización egipcia en su ribera.

No me veo capaz de escribir una tesis acerca del tema, pero sí de aprender leyendo al forero @Luis Castaño , al que hay que agradecer su participación en el hilo y la aportación de sus conocimientos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Mis conocimientos acerca del tema provienen de mis estudios universitarios (Filosofía y Letras, rama Geografía e Historia, especialidad en Arqueología. Plan de 1973 renovado). Y de la lectura de algunos libros y artículos. También procuro ver documentales acerca del tema. La semana pasada visioné una serie de cuatro documentales acerca del río Nilo y como surgió la civilización egipcia en su ribera.



Pues yo te daré mi opinión sobre el tema. Desconocemos cuál era la función real de las 3 grandes pirámides y cuando se construyeron, seguramente varios milenios antes de lo que proclama la egiptología académica. Me parece más probable la hipótesis de que los faraones egipcios las reutilizaran y grabaran su nombre en ellas, y también me parece verosímil la idea de que los bloques de "piedra caliza" fueran en realidad una especie de hormigón hecho con moldes. Y también que hoy en día sería virtualmente imposible construir algo así, incluso con las técnicas e instrumentos modernos.



elena francis dijo:


> No me veo capaz de escribir una tesis acerca del tema, pero sí de aprender leyendo al forero @Luis Castaño , al que hay que agradecer su participación en el hilo y la aportación de sus conocimientos.



En mis tiempos mozos, eso se llamaba "hacer la pelota", aunque hoy dirían otra cosa.


----------



## elena francis (14 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues yo te daré mi opinión sobre el tema. Desconocemos cuál era la función real de las 3 grandes pirámides y cuando se construyeron, seguramente varios milenios antes de lo que proclama la egiptología académica. Me parece más probable la hipótesis de que los faraones egipcios las reutilizaran y grabaran su nombre en ellas, y también me parece verosímil la idea de que los bloques de "piedra caliza" fueran en realidad una especie de hormigón hecho con moldes. Y también que hoy en día sería virtualmente imposible construir algo así, incluso con las técnicas e instrumentos modernos.
> 
> En mis tiempos mozos, eso se llamaba "hacer la pelota", aunque hoy dirían otra cosa.



¿Tu opinión? ¿Me das tu opinión? 



Sobre lo de la pelota creo que es mejor no explicarte que no me hace falta hacerle la pelota a nadie...


----------



## Luis Castaño (14 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Tu opinión? ¿Me das tu opinión?
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre lo de la pelota creo que es mejor no explicarte que no me hace falta hacerle la pelota a nadie...



La frase del video ("Las opiniones son como los culos. Todo el mundo tiene uno") me ha recordado un magnífico fragmento de Savater sobre este tema de las opiniones así que lo pongo aquí abajo (El valor de educar, pp. 135-138):

Inicio de la cita:

La búsqueda racional de la verdad, mejor dicho, de las verdades siempre fragmentarias y tentativas, provistas de un distinto rango de certeza según el campo a que se aplican, tropieza en la práctica pedagógica con dos obstáculos no pequeños e interrelacionados: la sacralización de las opiniones y la incapacidad de abstracción.

En vez de ser consideradas propuestas imprecisas, limitadas por la insuficiencia de conocimientos o el apresuramiento, las opiniones se convierten en expresión irrebatible de la personalidad del sujeto: “Esta es mi opinión”, “Eso será su opinión”, como si lo relevante de ellas fuese a quién pertenecen en lugar de en qué se fundan.

La antigua y poco elegante frase que suelen decir los tipos duros de algunas películas yanquis (“las opiniones son como los culos: cada cual tiene la suya”) cobra vigencia, porque ni de las opiniones ni de los traseros cabe por lo visto discusión alguna ni nadie puede desprenderse ni de unas ni de otro, aunque lo quisiera.

A ello se une la obligación beatífica de “respetar” las opiniones ajenas, que si de verdad se pusiera en práctica paralizaría cualquier desarrollo intelectual o social de la humanidad.

Por no hablar del “derecho a tener su opinión propia”, que no es el de pensar por sí mismo y someter a confrontación razonada lo pensado sino el de mantener la propia creencia sin que nadie interfiera con molestas objeciones.

Este subjetivismo irracional cala muy pronto en niños y adolescentes, que se acostumbran a suponer que todas las opiniones (es decir, la del maestro que sabe de lo que está hablando y la suya que parte de la ignorancia) valen igual y que es señal de personalidad autónoma no dar el brazo a torcer y ejemplo de tiranía tratar de convencer al otro de su error con argumentos e información adecuada.

La tendencia a convertir las opiniones en parte simbólica de nuestro organismo y a considerar cuanto las desmiente como una agresión física (“¡ha herido mis convicciones!”) no sólo es una dificultad para la educación humanista sino también para la convivencia democrática.

Vivir en una sociedad plural impone asumir que lo absolutamente respetable son las personas, no sus opiniones, y que el derecho a la propia opinión consiste en que esta sea escuchada y discutida (yo añadiría: “y aceptada o refutada”), no en que se la vea pasar sin tocarla como si de una vaca sagrada se tratase.

Lo que el maestro debe fomentar en sus alumnos no es la disposición a establecer irrevocablemente lo que han elegido pensar (la “voz de su espontaneidad”, su “auto expresión”, etcétera), sino la capacidad de participar fructíferamente en alguna controversia razonada, aunque ello “hiera” algunos de sus dogmas personales o familiares. (...)

Aprender a discutir, a refutar y a justificar lo que se piensa es parte irrenunciable de cualquier educación que aspire al título de “humanista”.

Para ello no basta saber expresarse con claridad y precisión (aunque sea primordial tanto por escrito como oralmente) y someterse a las mismas exigencias de inteligibilidad que se pide a los otros, sino que también hay que desarrollar la facultad de _escuchar_ lo que se propone en el palenque discursivo.

No se trata de patentar una comunidad de autistas celosamente clausurados en sus “respetables” opiniones propias sino de propiciar la disposición a participar lealmente en coloquios razonables y a buscar en común una verdad que no tenga dueños y que procure no hacer esclavos.

Fin de la cita.


O, dicho de otra forma, mucho más escueta y mucho más gráfica:







PD: Había puesto la imagen dos veces pero ya encontré cómo suprimir la repetición. Resuelto.


----------



## elena francis (14 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> La frase del video ("Las opiniones son como los culos. Todo el mundo tiene uno") me ha recordado un magnífico fragmento de Savater sobre este tema de las opiniones así que lo pongo aquí abajo (El valor de educar, pp. 135-138):
> 
> Inicio de la cita:
> 
> ...



Buen aporte. Las opiniones han de ser fundadas, enfrentadas, rebatidas y si son perniciosas han de ser combatidas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Buen aporte. Las opiniones han de ser fundadas, enfrentadas, rebatidas y si son perniciosas han de ser combatidas.



Pues yo no he visto que hayas "enfrentado" o "rebatido" nada de lo que dije.


----------



## elena francis (14 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues yo no he visto que hayas "enfrentado" o "rebatido" nada de lo que dije.



Joder, a un cómico no se le rebate un chiste.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Joder, a un cómico no se le rebate un chiste.



Y a un troll no se le da de comer. Por eso he puesto a tu ídolo en el ignore, y tú vas a seguir el mismo camino.


----------



## Luis Castaño (14 Jul 2022)

Bueno, iba a responder a un comentario de Paddy McAloon de más arriba pero ahora no me sale aquí.

De todos modos, como por el móvil sí me salía / sale, voy a contestar al mismo:

Inicio de la cita:

Pues yo te daré mi opinión sobre el tema. Desconocemos cuál era la función real de las 3 grandes pirámides y cuándo se construyeron, seguramente varios milenios antes de lo que proclama la egiptología académica. Me parece más probable la hipótesis de que los faraones egipcios las reutilizaran y grabaran su nombre en ellas, y también me parece verosímil la idea de que los bloques de "piedra caliza" fueran en realidad una especie de hormigón hecho con moldes. Y también que hoy en día sería virtualmente imposible construir algo así, incluso con las técnicas e instrumentos modernos.

Fin de la cita.

Respondamos por partes: (R = Respuesta)

1/ Desconocemos cuál era la función real de las 3 grandes pirámides

R1/ Error. Lo desconocerá usted pero los especialistas saben perfectamente cuál era la función de las 3 grandes pirámides. Formaban parte del complejo funerario, junto con el templo bajo, la calzada, el templo alto, las pirámides satélites, etc. De hecho, en la cámara del rey de la Gran Pirámide se conserva aún el sarcófago de Keóps.









EL COMPLEJO FUNERARIO DE KEOPS – GUIZA [II]


En la anterior entrada sobre la necrópolis de Guiza, nos introdujimos en la pirámide de Keops, exploramos sus espacios y descubrimos los recovecos que esconde esta magnífica construcción. Pero no …




bajolasarenasdekemet.wordpress.com





2/ Desconocemos cuándo se construyeron, seguramente varios milenios antes de lo que proclama la egiptología académica.

R2/ Error. Lo desconocerá usted pero los especialistas saben perfectamente cuándo se construyeron ya que se ha datado el mortero que une las piedras, hay papiros de la época con información sobre su construcción, etc. Y no, no fue varios milenios antes de lo que proclama la egiptología. La Gran Pirámide, por ejemplo, se construyó alrededor del 2600 AC.

3/ Me parece más probable la hipótesis de que los faraones egipcios las reutilizaran y grabaran su nombre en ellas.

R3/ Le parece más probable esa hipótesis por su ignorancia sobre el tema. Por el sitio en que se encuentran, los jeroglíficos que aparecen en las cámaras de descarga no pudieron ser hechos más tarde. En cuanto al papiro de Merer menciona el nombre de Keóps hasta en 5 ocasiones.

4/ También me parece verosímil la idea de que los bloques de "piedra caliza" fueran en realidad una especie de hormigón hecho con moldes.

R4/ Le parece verosímil esa idea por su ignorancia sobre el tema. La propuesta de los moldes de Davidovits ya ha sido rebatida por especialistas franceses. Para empezar la gran mayoría de los bloques son efectivamente de piedra caliza (sin comillas). Para seguir se sabe de qué canteras los extrajeron y de qué modo lo hicieron. En cuanto a la "receta" de la "fórmula" que se empleó para hacer el líquido que se empleó para hacer los bloques, resulta que Davidovits interpretó incorrectamente una estela egipcia. Además se conservan los instrumentos con que los egipcios tallaban la piedra.






Canteras para la extracción de piedras para la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto


Canteras para la extracción de piedras para la construcción de las pirámides de Egipto



www.maravillas-del-mundo.com





5/ Y también que hoy en día sería virtualmente imposible construir algo así, incluso con las técnicas e instrumentos modernos.

R5/ Hoy en día se hacen cosas tecnológicamente mucho más difíciles: el Burj-Khalifa, la Estación espacial internacional...

Y creo que eso es todo.


----------



## elena francis (15 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y a un troll no se le da de comer. Por eso he puesto a tu ídolo en el ignore, y tú vas a seguir el mismo camino.



En tu ignore estaré de puta madre. A ver si con un poco de suerte te olvidas de mi.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En tu ignore estaré de puta madre. A ver si con un poco de suerte te olvidas de mi.


----------



## HaCHa (18 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El tema @castaño se resuelve fácilmente: tiene intereses académicos. Es un anodino filólogo que pretende promocionarse como "imbestigador" en metrología histórica. Viene hablar aquí para promocionarse, ni más ni menos.
> 
> Ahora ha encontrado un "amiguito" que aporta un dibujito al que llama documento y nos quiere colar las dirotitas blandas, esas mismas dioritas con la que pretenden hacernos creer que trabajaban el granito. No vale la pena enredarse en tales disparates ¿acaso las dioritas se endurecen o reblandecen según intereses sectarios?
> 
> ...



Oye, pedazo de magufo con alas de giliplutón, que yo lo de los taladros egipcios no me lo he sacado de la universidad de mis cojones morenos ni de la revista masallá, como haces tú con todos tus aportes. Yo te puedo remitir a una fuente con el nombre y los apellidos de un conocido egiptólogo. Mira:


Taladros egipcios



¿Yo también vengo a promocionar mi libro, según tus manias persecutorias? ¿No será que os la cascáis pensando en que esos pedrolos amontonaos son diseño alienígena y que os obstináis en ningunear toda información en sentido contrario?

...porque con lo de perforar la roca estáis haciendo lo mismo que con los grafitis de las cámaras de descarga que hay sobre la del faraón, que se hicieron porque los fantabulosos arquitectos atlantes-cabezacono no sabían ni si la estructura colapsaría y los obreros las decoraron taggeando sus nombres. Una traducción aproximada de lo que cascaron al firmar allí sería "la peña de la cuadrilla tal lo peta muy duro". Perdón por poner a día el lenguaje de los obreros aliens, es sólo por apostillar. Para más señas, te dejo con el grafiti de los obreros:


http://www.egiptomania.com/piramides/jufu/27.jpg



En fin, como esa las hacéis todas, no tenéis que dejar que la realidad arruine vuestras fantasmadas masturbatorias, es lo que tiene el ser un piramidiota, tú. A cascarla.


----------



## tatenen (18 Jul 2022)

Por motivos que no vienen a cuento, conozco a gente que trabaja en proyectos bastante grandes, en multinacionales y de ingeniería civil, asimismo, tienen arqueólogos en su plantilla porque cuando toca hacer un túnel por ejemplo en Roma, necesitan a esa gente para decirles que hay restos y se para el tema. Sí he tenido alguna vez la conversación de las pirámides con ellos, y he tenido la oportunidad de que me cuenten en confianza su punto de vista.

Me decían que el tema está en la precisión. Si se dan por ciertas las “precisiones” de las pirámides, entonces, no pudieron construirlas los antiguos egipcios que conocemos. De hecho, no se puede hacer hoy en día. Por ejemplo, no puedes hacer una pirámide de tal tamaño con el vértice centrado en 2 o 3 cm. Hoy día no se puede, solo se podría hacer si vas convergiendo las aristas con pequeñas correcciones, haciéndolas no rectas del todo, algo totalmente imperceptible pero medible. Algo que se hace hoy día, y ya hacían con las catedrales medievales, puedes verlo a ojímetro, hay pilares que tienen curvatura por diseño, pero otros la tienen y no es por diseño, eso es lo que me contaban, que yo no soy arquitecto o ingeniero civil. Pues bien, ese no es el caso de las pirámides, las aristas son perfectamente rectas y convergen en un punto tan pequeño que no se puede hacer a día de hoy.

Otro tema es los bloques de revestimiento, parece ser que la gran pirámide estaba tapizada de no sé cuantos miles de ellos (para cubrirla entera). Pues bien, parece que la arqueología oficial acepta que todos ellos estaban pulidos a espejo (hablamos de un tamaño similar de un metro más o menos), con una calidad de prisma óptico. Pues de nuevo, hoy día, podríamos hacer muchos de ellos, pero no podríamos construir todos ellos en unos años. Es como imposible.

Hay otros temas que supongo que se habrán mencionado en el hilo, como que las marcas en la efigie corresponden a inundaciones geológicamente datadas hace 12000 años más o menos, esas marcas no pudieron ser hechas por agua, como es evidente para cualquier geólogo, en la época adjudicada. También está el “layout” de Gizeh, que corresponde al cielo de orión, incluyendo vía láctea, de hace esos 12000 años. Así como el alineamiento de los llamados túneles de ventilación. O los trépanos encontrados con unos pasos de vuelta que a día de hoy no se pueden, y sí, hicieron agujeros mecanizando con taladros, donde se ve el paso de vuelta porque así queda reflejado en su mecanización. Vi un vídeo de la directora del museo Louvre (creo), que decía, que sobre el acabado interior de las ánforas de diorita, algo a día de hoy imposible de hacer, o posible si empleas la más alta tecnología y muuucho tiempo, pues cuando le preguntaron que cómo lo habían hecho, ella respondió que ni puta idea, simple y llanamente.

Toda esa controversia ha terminado. Algo como la construcción de las pirámides, algo que sigue siendo una incógnita, o al menos algo que no está claro y fíjate tú, si un arqueólogo se atreve, a día de hoy, a cuestionar (solo cuestionar, nada de decir magufadas), es apartado inmediatamente del gremio. No es un poco raro todo esto? Lo podemos relacionar con todos los científicos que han sido apartados de la ciencia cuando han cuestionado las vacunas del kobi. Buscad a Dolores Cahill, o al inventor de las pcr (premio nobel, en contra de su uso para diagnosticar infecciones víricas) o al primero que secuenció el virus del sida (premio nobel también, crítico con las vacunas), ambos dos muertos hace poco en extrañas circunstancias. O todos los presidentes de África, Haití, etc, denunciando la farsa de la plandemia, y todos muertos por ataque al corazón o en extrañas circunstancias. Yo soy físico, y cuando hice el doctorado el bandgap del InN se consideraba 1.9 eV, pero había controversia, yo fui de los primeros en argumentar que eso no podía ser más de 1.7, y ahí había unos y otros, poniendo datos y resultados, unos mejores que otros, pero a nadie se le tapaba la boca, porque toda contribución era bienvenida para esclarecer la controversia. Pasa esto con el tema de las pirámides? NO. Con el kobi o las vacunas? MENOS. Preguntaos por qué, y no olvidarse de traerse la “Ockham's razor”. Pues eso.

En otra etapa de mi vida estuve en cierta hermandad de esas que tiene cierta simbología y sus raíces estriban en la construcción. Y ahí ya me quedó claro todo lo que había sospechado durante muchos años antes de conocerlos y ser parte de ellos. Era a veces hasta motivo de burla y escarnio, no ya como la gente podía ser engañada con el tema de las pirámides, que al fin y al cabo, quien no sabe pues no sabe, sino con auténticos arqueólogos, historiadores y gente formada, que genuinamente se tragaba la trola, el burro volando. Y bueno, ese trabajo de campo (ver que gente formada es capaz de tragarse disparates en algo que concierne a su propia especialidad) les ha llevado poco a poco a apretar con otras cosas, con virólogos que se tragan la plandemia o las vacunas de ARN, y otras cosas a otros niveles para poder implantar una dictadura mundial donde, con toda la razón, no tedremos nada pero seremos felices.

Pero vamos, que me desvío del tema del hilo. Ves documentales y te dicen cómo hicieron esto o aquello, todo soluciones ad hoc, que sí, que se puede cortar un bloque de caliza con sierra de cobre, hombre, pues sí, y también otras cosas. Pero amén de las precisiones que ya son razones suficientes (con sombras, niveles de agua, etc, haces edificios muy bien, pero no de ese tamaño y precisión), otra burrada de bulto es pretender que eso lo hicieron con 20 años. Ajustar 20 millones de bloques de tal tamaño en íntimo contacto y usando cemento de fraguado rápido. Hoy día, si tuviéramos no ya que replicar la gran pirámide (algo imposible), sino moverla piedra a piedra, solo eso, solo desmontarla y catalogar todos los bloques, solo eso llevaría muchos más de de esos 20 años. Cómo se construyó el acueducto de Segovia (o las pirámides toscas después de la cuarta dinastía) es algo documentado por romanos y egipcios respectivamente, la construcción de las pirámides de la cuarta dinastía no, no hay documentación referida a ellas, y todo lo que se explica según la arqueología moderna es mera conjetura, conjetura con grado de verdad absoluta, suséase, nada más alejado de la CIENCIA. Desde cuándo en ciencia se censura conjeturas sobre fenómenos sostenidos en meras conjeturas? Venga hombre.

Otra cosa que aprendí en la hermandad de aquel nombre, es que la peña se partía la caja de los arqueólogos que se tragaban el dislate de que la cuarta dinastía te monta esas cosas y luego después, las dinastías que vienen, hacen otras que NO tienen nada que ver. No os suena un poco al tema de la nasa, que pasa de llevar hombres a la luna en varias ocasiones hace más de 50 años, y muchas veces, y de repente, a día de hoy, necesitan incluso a los rusos para subir a la ISS? Y no, no creo que hayan sido alienígenas quienes hayan construido las pirámides, o sí, a mí me da igual ya, puede haber sido una civilización humana desarrollada, que desapareció por autodestrucción, porque no quiso dejar rastro o por lo que sea. El homo sapiens lleva el suficiente tiempo existiendo como para que haya dado tiempo a haberse desarrollado en civilizaciones avanzadas y haberlas desaparecido sin dejar rastro o evidencia muchos miles de años después varias veces, es totalmente plausible.

Así que no, quien se anda con magufadas con el tema de pirámides no son los que ponen en duda la construcción adjudicada a los antiguos egipcios, son los “oficialistas”, que nos hacen comulgar con ruedas de molino precisamente en algo cuya explicación “is not settled”. La ciencia no trabaja así, la ciencia de verdad, no la mierda que nos están poniendo las élites como ciencia, y esto es extrapolable como he dicho al tema de las vacunas. Es que es tan obvio que da grima tomárselo en serio. Y yo, que soy científico de hace la tira, soy el mayor fanático de la evidencia, si no tengo evidencia no me creo nada. Pero precisamente, en un caso o fenómeno que está en la fase de conjeturas por así decir, ni se me ocurriría CENSURAR las conjeturas que contradicen las mías. Cualquiera que sea científico de verdad sabe que es un disparate de dimensiones colosales, nunca mejor dicho. Lo siento, pero solo de esa manera es como ha progresado la ciencia y la técnica desde hace la tira. No os engañéis, las élites utilizan la ciencia de verdad para conocer, luego, para engañar, utilizan a 4 cerebrolavados, que pueden ser científicos, pero son borregos al fin y al cabo (o no, y lo hacen bajo buenas ofertas, o bajo amenazas), y eso te lo cuelan como ciencia. Es que la ciencia dice. No le queda a la peña nada por aprender. Total, llegará una guerra nuclear que arrasará al 90 % de la población o más, y la peña seguirá sin enterarse de qué va la fiesta. En fin…


----------



## HaCHa (18 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Así que no, quien se anda con magufadas con el tema de pirámides no son los que ponen en duda la construcción adjudicada a los antiguos egipcios, son los “oficialistas”, que nos hacen comulgar con ruedas de molino precisamente en algo cuya explicación “is not settled”.



Tú ahora mismo no es que no estés en disposición de discutir sobre ciencia formal, es que suspenderías la enseñanza obligatoria. Porque no has comprendido el método científico ni en sus fundamentos.

Y es que la postura oficial hay varias cosas que todavía no ha conseguido explicar bien, sí. ¿Y qué? La ciencia nunca tiene respuestas para todo, no está ahí para satisfacer cada curiosidad, inquietud o misterio que se plantee. Porque una cosa es que haya incógnitas y otra muy distinta es que haya necesidad que ponerse a arrojar conclusiones sin base suficiente, o sostener afirmaciones aventuradas, solo para despejarlas. Vamos, que algunas incógnitas que están muy bien ahí, ya sea por el momento o para siempre. Por aquello de que hablamos de una obra de miles de años de antigüedad.

La cruda realidad es que se han tomado cuarenta y seis muestras del mortero que hay entre las piezas más profundas de la pirámide de Keops, a todas las alturas posibles de ella, y enviado a más de treinta y cinco laboratorios independientes. El mortero, visto al microscopio, consta que se elaboró como se elaboraba el mortero entonces, empleando cosas como cenizas y barro, que son orgánicas y que al carbono catorce arrojan siempre las mismas fechas de construcción, las oficiales, esto es, las únicas probatorias. Porque demuestran cuando se pusieron las primeras piedras y cuándo las últimas. Si se han encontrado cosas más antiguas dentro de la construcción es porque se levantó también para alojar algunas antigüedades en su interior. FIN.

Nadie te está "haciendo comulgar con ruedas de molino", sólo te dicen que, con esas pruebas ahí, las hipótesis magufas ya no se sostienen. FIN.


----------



## tatenen (18 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tú ahora mismo no es que no estés en disposición de discutir sobre ciencia formal, es que suspenderías la enseñanza obligatoria. Porque no has comprendido el método científico ni en sus fundamentos.
> 
> Y es que la postura oficial hay varias cosas que todavía no ha conseguido explicar bien, sí. ¿Y qué? La ciencia nunca tiene respuestas para todo, no está ahí para satisfacer cada curiosidad, inquietud o misterio que se plantee. Porque una cosa es que haya incógnitas y otra muy distinta es que haya necesidad que ponerse a arrojar conclusiones sin base suficiente, o sostener afirmaciones aventuradas, solo para despejarlas. Vamos, que algunas incógnitas que están muy bien ahí, ya sea por el momento o para siempre. Por aquello de que hablamos de una obra de miles de años de antigüedad.
> 
> ...



Seguro que tú me vas a enseñar ciencia y método científico con un carro de jcrs y patentes durante mas de 20 años, tú precisamente que pretende dárselas de listo con argumentos como pruebas de carbono 14 en piedras. Tú no es que seas magufo, es que eres simple y llanamente un ignorante certificado que encima se jacta de serlo. No me extraña que las élites nos la metan doblada una y otra vez con una plebe así...


----------



## HaCHa (18 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> tú precisamente que pretende dárselas de listo con argumentos como pruebas de carbono 14 en piedras.



Cero en comprensión lectora, pedazo de patán con ínfulas. Lee lo que he puesto al menos. Te hablo del mortero que hay entre las piedras, no de las piedras. Nadie le ha hecho el C14 a una piedra, eso sólo lo dicen los catetos y los liantes. No has contestado más que insultos y la putamierda esa de ahí arriba para que quede bien claro que no te estás enterando ni de por dónde te pega el aire.

Hale, a cascarla. O a que te lo explique una enciclopedia:








Great Pyramid of Giza - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





_*Radiocarbon dating*

Mortar was used generously in the Great Pyramid's construction. In the mixing process ashes from fires were added to the mortar, organic material that could be extracted and radiocarbon dated. A total of 46 samples of the mortar were taken in 1984 and 1995, making sure they were clearly inherent to the original structure and could not have been incorporated at a later date. The results were calibrated to 2871–2604 BC. The old wood problem is thought to be mainly responsible for the 100–300 year offset, since the age of the organic material was determined, not when it was last used. A reanalysis of the data gave a completion date for the pyramid between 2620 and 2484 BC, based on the younger samples.[37][38][39]_


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Si se dan por ciertas las “precisiones” de las pirámides, entonces, no pudieron construirlas los antiguos egipcios que conocemos.



Obviamente sí. Están a la vista.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Jul 2022)

Qué escociditos están los oficialistos cuando se ponen en duda los dogmas de la egiptología académica.


----------



## elena francis (18 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Qué escociditos están los oficialistos cuando se ponen en duda los dogmas de la egiptología académica.



Se te ve aburrido. Mira y te matriculas y ya si eso dentro de unos años te curras una tesis doctoral con eso de la piedra líquida o licuada....






UNED | 2023


UNED: Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia




portal.uned.es


----------



## tatenen (18 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Cero en comprensión lectora, pedazo de patán con ínfulas. Lee lo que he puesto al menos. Te hablo del mortero que hay entre las piedras, no de las piedras. Nadie le ha hecho el C14 a una piedra, eso sólo lo dicen los catetos y los liantes. No has contestado más que insultos y la putamierda esa de ahí arriba para que quede bien claro que no te estás enterando ni de por dónde te pega el aire.
> 
> Hale, a cascarla. O a que te lo explique una enciclopedia:
> 
> ...



Por qué será que los oficialistas, en lugar de "dejar en ridículo" los argumentos de otros, su único recurso es el insulto y la descalificación...

Los trépanos que corresponden al conjunto de Gizah, presentan un mecanizado de 2 mm por vuelta, mientras que a día de hoy, raro es ver uno que te supere las 500 micras. En esos, no hay rastro de nada orgánico. Lo de los morteros con cenizas datadas por prueba de carbono 14, pedazo de ignorante orgulloso de serlo, está demostrado QUE NO TIENEN que ver con la construcción de las mismas, fueron puestos ahí después, pero eso ya no te lo cuentan. Y saca la fuente de wikipedia, ya eso me ha matao. Kateto progre, que dais pena.

Por último, paso de debatir con amargados con taras mentales, porque la discusión pasa de argumentar al insulto, y como dijo aquel, no discutas con un idiota, porque te hará descender a su nivel y ahí te gana por experiencia...


----------



## tatenen (18 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Obviamente sí. Están a la vista.



Después de que se hayan retirado los bloques de revestimiento, a mi no me parece tarea fácil establecer la precisión original, cuando la pirámide tenía caras pulidas a espejo. Solo la metodología demedida por extrapolación así lo indica. Yo sigo teniendo mis dudas. La egiptología oficial sí acepta esas precisiones de 2 - 3 cm del edificio original. A lo que iba es que eso hoy día es imposible.


----------



## HaCHa (18 Jul 2022)

Primero me falta al respeto y luego me llora:



tatenen dijo:


> Por qué será que los oficialistas, en lugar de "dejar en ridículo" los argumentos de otros, su único recurso es el insulto y la descalificación...
> 
> Lo de los morteros con cenizas datadas por prueba de carbono 14, está demostrado QUE NO TIENEN que ver con la construcción de las mismas, fueron puestos ahí después.



Y una polla como una olla. ¿Quién dices que ha demostrado qué? 
Cita tus fuentes. Estás tardando.

Ahí van las mías, que recogen justo lo contrario:








Radiocarbon Dates of Old and Middle Kingdom Monuments in Egypt | Radiocarbon | Cambridge Core


Radiocarbon Dates of Old and Middle Kingdom Monuments in Egypt - Volume 43 Issue 3




www.cambridge.org












Reanalysis of the Chronological Discrepancies Obtained by the Old and Middle Kingdom Monuments Project | Radiocarbon | Cambridge Core


Reanalysis of the Chronological Discrepancies Obtained by the Old and Middle Kingdom Monuments Project - Volume 51 Issue 3




www.cambridge.org









How Old Are the Pyramids?|AERA







www.aeraweb.org





La wikipedia también las cita. Es porque son las mejores del mundo.
¿Y tú qué, vas a mandarme a leerme el blog de un brujote? ¿Al sitio más freak del tinglado con tal de no aceptar los hechos?

...ah, espera, que dices que ya no quieres discutir más. Suele sucederme cuando le paso por encima a un magufo. Lo típico en este sitio, vamos.


----------



## tatenen (18 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Primero me falta al respeto y luego me llora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese material datado a la edad oficialista NO CORRESPONDE a la construcción de las mismas, por mucho que lo diga Hawass y compañía, y ya quedó más que demostrado. Eres tú el que has empezado a insultar, no yo. Pero como tienes más experiencia que yo en argumentar insultando, te quedas solo. Ale, buen día.

Edito: sabes qué le pasó al egiptólogo que no refutó las conclusiones de Hawass, simplemente quiso repetir sus medidas? Crees que le dejó ir a Giza? Crees que pudo publicar algo después?


----------



## n_flamel (18 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Otra cosa que aprendí en la hermandad de aquel nombre, es que la peña se partía la caja de los arqueólogos que se tragaban el dislate de que la cuarta dinastía te monta esas cosas y luego después, las dinastías que vienen, hacen otras que NO tienen nada que ver. No os suena un poco al tema de la nasa, que pasa de llevar hombres a la luna en varias ocasiones hace más de 50 años, y muchas veces, y de repente, a día de hoy, necesitan incluso a los rusos para subir a la ISS? Y no, no creo que hayan sido alienígenas quienes hayan construido las pirámides, o sí, a mí me da igual ya, puede haber sido una civilización humana desarrollada, que desapareció por autodestrucción, porque no quiso dejar rastro o por lo que sea. El homo sapiens lleva el suficiente tiempo existiendo como para que haya dado tiempo a haberse desarrollado en civilizaciones avanzadas y haberlas desaparecido sin dejar rastro o evidencia muchos miles de años después varias veces, es totalmente plausible.



Y los de la hermandad aquella cómo explicaban la construcción de la pirámides? una civilización anterior a los egipcios que considera la arqueología oficial?


----------



## tatenen (18 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Y los de la hermandad aquella cómo explicaban la construcción de la pirámides? una civilización anterior a los egipcios que considera la arqueología oficial?



La masonería tiene su esencia fundamentalmente en los grandes constructores de la antigüedad, eso es más que obvio. Ellos dicen saber quienes fueron, pues se supone que ellos emanan de aquellos. Yo me salí de aquel tema porque hay muchas cosas que no me molan. No puedo decir mucho (tampoco sé mucho), me imagino que entienden que sí, que ha habido varias civilizaciones anteriores a la nuestra, milenarias como la nuestra y a veces mucho más avanzadas, y que no han dejado rastro (o casi). Si queda un tocho "imborrable" como las pirámides, esas organizaciones que quieren mantener "el secreto de su origen", le adjudican el invento a algo de esta civilización, por eso ni se te ocurra contradecir la versión oficial en ciertos temas. Más o menos por ahí van los tiros... A mi me parece perfectamente posible pero no tengo más evidencia para creer que es así seguro.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se te ve aburrido. Mira y te matriculas y ya si eso dentro de unos años te curras una tesis doctoral con eso de la piedra líquida o licuada....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Predica con el ejemplo y matrículate tú.


----------



## HaCHa (18 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ese material datado a la edad oficialista NO CORRESPONDE a la construcción de las mismas, por mucho que lo diga Hawass y compañía, y ya quedó más que demostrado.
> 
> Edito: sabes qué le pasó al egiptólogo que no refutó las conclusiones de Hawass, simplemente quiso repetir sus medidas? Crees que le dejó ir a Giza? Crees que pudo publicar algo después?



Sigues sin demostrar una mierda ni citar fuentes, ergo mientes y lo sabes.
Al magufo que dio más la turra con todo eso lo barrieron y con razón, por malograr recursos en balde, por malmeter a sabiendas.


Pero lo más divertido de vuestra subnormalidad es que se hizo para subnormales de tal calibre que ni siquiera se sostiene ni por sí misma. Esto es, resulta que tenemos la evidencia de que la gran pirámide es la obra de una civilización más antigua y/o avanzada que las documentadas y... los poderes deciden ocultarlo. En vez de captar putas fortunas y alucinantes cotas de poder con ello, que bien podrían. En vez de usarlo para dominar, cautivar, someter y entretener todavía más al populacho, que para eso se hacían las grandes obras ya entonces. Vamos, que según vuestros cojones morenos sin documentar, los del stablishment socioacadémico internacional (si es que eso existe, que es imposible, pero eh) desmonetizan y desacreditan unánimemente los principales tesoros históricos y culturales desde siempre, a menudo incluso falsificando evidencias o silenciando estudios de toda índole de arriba a abajo y a todas luces; y todo porque... patata. 

Y el puto colmo es que os creéis más listos que nadie al sostener semejante sarta de estupideces y contrasentidos.
Dos siglos, lleváis dando la brasa con que hay un crimen, y no tenéis ni el móvil necesario para que podamos sentarnos a hablar de un hipotético delito.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pero lo más divertido de vuestra subnormalidad es que se hizo para subnormales de tal calibre que ni siquiera se sostiene ni por sí misma. Esto es, resulta que tenemos la evidencia de que la gran pirámide es la obra de una civilización más antigua y/o avanzada que las documentadas y... los poderes deciden ocultarlo. En vez de captar putas fortunas y alucinantes cotas de poder con ello, que bien podrían. En vez de usarlo para dominar, cautivar, someter y entretener todavía más al populacho, que para eso se hacían las grandes obras ya entonces. Vamos, que según vuestros cojones morenos sin documentar, los del stablishment socioacadémico internacional (si es que eso existe, que es imposible, pero eh) desmonetizan y desacreditan unánimemente los principales tesoros históricos y culturales desde siempre, a menudo incluso falsificando evidencias o silenciando estudios de toda índole de arriba a abajo y a todas luces; y todo porque... patata.











Falacia del hombre de paja - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## elena francis (18 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Predica con el ejemplo y matrículate tú.



Acabé mi carrera hace treinta años. Lo mismo no habías nacido.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Acabé mi carrera hace treinta años. Lo mismo no habías nacido.



Me parece que somos más o menos de la misma edad, tontolaba.


----------



## HaCHa (19 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Falacia del hombre de paja - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡No has entendido esa falacia ni por asomo! 
Anda relee todo pero esta vez piensa.


----------



## tatenen (19 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sigues sin demostrar una mierda ni citar fuentes, ergo mientes y lo sabes.
> Al magufo que dio más la turra con todo eso lo barrieron y con razón, por malograr recursos en balde, por malmeter a sabiendas.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te he dicho antes, con magufos cuyo único argumento es el insulto en lugar de el debate, está claro que no tiene sentido diálogo posible, así pasa con el tema de las pirámides, de las vacunas, de Putin o de la leyenda negra. Yo sé lo que sé y estoy dispuesto a compartirlo hasta el punto que se me permite, si alguien sale a rebatirlo, bienvenido sea el debate, si sale un oligofrénico a insultar, es perder el tiempo debatir nada, y mea culpa por entrar al trapo e insultar a quien me insulta, totalmente absurdo por mi parte. Obviamente no voy a debatir la ristra de sandeces que has puesto en el mensaje, todas magueferías sin sentido pero con mucho insulto, y sin arguemnto alguno, solo lleno de insultos. Es que no hay nada más obvio.


----------



## HaCHa (19 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Blah blah blah blah mi culo está en llamas y ya no digo nada pero no dejo de responder



Y dejó el hilo moroso perdido, sin haber traído el menor dato contrastable.
Sólo trajo que palabras grandilocuentes, ínfulas, magufadas e insultos.
Pero que su palabra fuera la última.


----------



## tatenen (19 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y dejó el hilo moroso perdido, sin haber traído el menor dato contrastable.
> Sólo trajo que palabras grandilocuentes, ínfulas, magufadas e insultos.
> Pero que su palabra fuera la última.



Sigue insultando que eso te da la razón. Así que lo que tú digas que eres el "experto"...


----------



## n_flamel (19 Jul 2022)

Cuánto hater con tiempo libre. Deben de estar de vacaciones.


----------



## tatenen (19 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Cuánto hater con tiempo libre. Deben de estar de vacaciones.



En un foro son censura, más o menos, puedes encontrar información que en otros sitios es imposible, el precio a pagar es encontrarte a tarados que pululan jodiendo hilos y fastidiando el hilo argumental, unos son tarados y otros ejercen su trabajo ....


----------



## HaCHa (19 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Sigue insultando que eso te da la razón. Así que lo que tú digas que eres el "experto"...



Seh, pero que tu palabra sea la última.
Así como si hubieras demostrado algo que no fuera tu chunguez.
Entre los tuyos, lo mismo cuela.


----------



## tatenen (19 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Seh, pero que tu palabra sea la última.
> Así como si hubieras demostrado algo que no fuera tu chunguez.
> Entre los tuyos, lo mismo cuela.



Ok, lo que tú digas, jefe, sigue insultando que te falta repertorio...


----------



## elena francis (19 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me parece que somos más o menos de la misma edad, tontolaba.



¿Pero no me habías metido en el ignore ese? ¿A qué cojones esperas?


----------



## frenlib (19 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es una teoría bastante extendida, sí. He encontrado varios artículo que hablan de ello:
> 
> 
> "_En 1988 se editó en Estado Unidos el libro titulado The Pyramids, An Enigma Solved En él se recogían investigaciones de un científico nada sospechoso de elucubraciones.* El doctor Joseph Davidovits, fundador del Instituto Geopolimérico de París, profesor de la Universidad de Toronto y director del Instituto de Ciencias Arqueológicas Aplicadas de la Universidad de Barry en Florida, junto a la doctora Margie Morris, de la Universidad de Minnesota, pusieron de manifiesto lo que revelaban los análisis químicos y microscópicos efectuados en rocas de la meseta de Gizéh.
> ...



Pillo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Pero no me habías metido en el ignore ese? ¿A qué cojones esperas?



A que te lo curres más.


----------



## Visrul (20 Jul 2022)

Llego un poco tarde a este hilo pero recomiendo a todos leer el libro "Todo sobre las pirámides" de Mark Lehner en el que analiza muchas de las teorías existentes con sus pros y contras.
Por otro lado también es muy interesante el siguiente enlace:
www.construyendolaspiramides.com 
P.D.: no sé si alguien lo había puesto ya


----------



## Luis Castaño (20 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Por motivos que no vienen a cuento, conozco a gente que trabaja en proyectos bastante grandes, en multinacionales y de ingeniería civil, asimismo, tienen arqueólogos en su plantilla porque cuando toca hacer un túnel por ejemplo en Roma, necesitan a esa gente para decirles que hay restos y se para el tema. Sí he tenido alguna vez la conversación de las pirámides con ellos, y he tenido la oportunidad de que me cuenten en confianza su punto de vista.
> 
> Me decían que el tema está en la precisión. Si se dan por ciertas las “precisiones” de las pirámides, entonces, no pudieron construirlas los antiguos egipcios que conocemos. De hecho, no se puede hacer hoy en día. Por ejemplo, no puedes hacer una pirámide de tal tamaño con el vértice centrado en 2 o 3 cm. Hoy día no se puede, solo se podría hacer si vas convergiendo las aristas con pequeñas correcciones, haciéndolas no rectas del todo, algo totalmente imperceptible pero medible. Algo que se hace hoy día, y ya hacían con las catedrales medievales, puedes verlo a ojímetro, hay pilares que tienen curvatura por diseño, pero otros la tienen y no es por diseño, eso es lo que me contaban, que yo no soy arquitecto o ingeniero civil. Pues bien, ese no es el caso de las pirámides, las aristas son perfectamente rectas y convergen en un punto tan pequeño que no se puede hacer a día de hoy.
> 
> ...



1/ Por motivos que no vienen a cuento, conozco a *gente* que trabaja en proyectos bastante grandes, en multinacionales y de ingeniería civil, asimismo, tienen arqueólogos en su plantilla porque cuando toca hacer un túnel por ejemplo en Roma, necesitan a esa gente para decirles que hay restos y se para el tema. Sí he tenido alguna vez la conversación de las pirámides con ellos, y he tenido la oportunidad de que me cuenten en confianza su punto de vista.

R1/ ¿Qué gente? ¿Puede dar información concreta? ¿Nombres? ¿Son especialistas en el Antiguo Egipto? ¿Qué conocimientos tienen en Arqueología? ¿Y en Arquitectura egipcia?

2/ Me decían que el tema está en la *precisión*. Si se dan por ciertas las “precisiones” de las pirámides, entonces, no pudieron construirlas los antiguos egipcios que conocemos. De hecho, no se puede hacer hoy en día. Por ejemplo, no puedes hacer una pirámide de tal tamaño con el vértice centrado en 2 o 3 cm. Hoy día no se puede, solo se podría hacer si vas convergiendo las aristas con pequeñas correcciones, haciéndolas no rectas del todo, algo totalmente imperceptible pero medible.

R2/ Sobre la precisión le remito a mis primeros comentarios sobre el sistema de medidas egipcio. En las reglas egipcias, graduadas en Dedos (Dedo = 1,8 cm), esta unidad se subdivide de ½ a 1/16. Así que podían obtener bastante precisión. Eso sí, nada de nanómetros ni tecnología súper-avanzada e imposible.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/85/Measuring_ruler-N_1538-IMG_4492-gradient.jpg

3/ Algo que se hace hoy día, y ya hacían con las catedrales medievales, puedes verlo a ojímetro, hay pilares que tienen curvatura por diseño, pero otros la tienen y no es por diseño, eso es lo que me contaban, que yo no soy arquitecto o ingeniero civil. *Pues bien, ese no es el caso de las pirámides, las aristas son perfectamente rectas y convergen en un punto tan pequeño que no se puede hacer a día de hoy.*

R3/ Si afirmamos cosas que no son ciertas / que son imposibles entonces es imposible sí. Pero es que eso de que las aristas son perfectamente rectas no es cierto.

*4/ Otro tema es los bloques de revestimiento*, parece ser que la gran pirámide estaba tapizada de no sé cuántos miles de ellos (para cubrirla entera). Pues bien, *parece que la arqueología oficial acepta que todos ellos estaban pulidos a espejo (hablamos de un tamaño similar de un metro más o menos), con una calidad de prisma óptico*. Pues de nuevo, hoy día, podríamos hacer muchos de ellos, pero no podríamos construir todos ellos en unos años. Es como imposible.

R4/ No. La Arqueología no dice eso. Eso del prisma óptico lo dice Jiménez del Oso en sus documentales, que no es lo mismo. Ese es el problema. Que aquí un montón de gente se ha tragado lo que dice Jiménez del Oso y se cree que es correcto, pero es que no es el caso.

5/ Hay otros temas que supongo que se habrán mencionado en el hilo, como *que las marcas en la efigie corresponden a inundaciones geológicamente datadas hace 12000 años más o menos*, esas marcas no pudieron ser hechas por agua, como es evidente para cualquier geólogo, en la época adjudicada.

R5/ Se ha mencionado el tema y se han aportado artículos de especialistas que señalan que no hay ninguna marca de talla que pueda datarse en esos 12000 años. Puede leer el hilo y buscarlos.

*6/ También está el “layout” de Gizeh,* que corresponde al cielo de orión, incluyendo vía láctea, de hace esos 12000 años. Así como el alineamiento de los llamados túneles de ventilación.

R6/ El tema de la correlación de la distribución de las pirámides con la constelación de Orión tal como fue planteado por Hancock, Bauval y otros ha sido refutado hace ya años. Le aconsejo que lea los trabajos del español Juan Antonio Belmonte, astrofísico y uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en arqueo-astronomía del mundo.

*7/ O los trépanos encontrados con unos pasos de vuelta que a día de hoy no se pueden*, y sí, hicieron agujeros mecanizando con taladros, donde se ve el paso de vuelta porque así queda reflejado en su mecanización.

R7/ Otra vez Jiménez del Oso. Mejor vea los vídeos de arqueología experimental sobre los taladros que se han aportado en el hilo.

*8/ Vi un vídeo de la directora del museo Louvre (creo),* que decía, que sobre el acabado interior de las ánforas de diorita, algo a día de hoy imposible de hacer, o posible si empleas la más alta tecnología y muuucho tiempo, pues cuando le preguntaron que cómo lo habían hecho, ella respondió que ni puta idea, simple y llanamente.

R8/ Esa escena es del documental “La revelation des pyramides”. Los creadores de ese documental entrevistaron a varios especialistas y luego montaron sus respuestas como les dio la gana, manipulando lo que realmente dijeron. Esa señora (una conservadora del Louvre, creo recordar) simplemente no era especialista en esas ánforas y como no era su especialidad simplemente dijo la verdad: que no era un tema de su especialidad y no sabía de ese tema.

9/ Toda esa controversia ha terminado*. Algo como la construcción de las pirámides, algo que sigue siendo una incógnita, o al menos algo que no está claro* y fíjate tú,

R9/ De incógnita nada. Se saben infinidad de cosas sobre cómo se construyeron las pirámides. Otra cosa es que ustedes quieran quedarse con el discurso de quienes dicen que no se sabe nada y que es todo muy misterioso y/o imposible.

*10/ si un arqueólogo se atreve, a día de hoy, a cuestionar (solo cuestionar, nada de decir magufadas), es apartado inmediatamente del gremio. *

R10/ Sí, claro. Y no solamente eso. Además, se le lleva a cuevas profundas y desconocidas donde se le tortura hasta que acepta decir lo que se quiere que diga y entonces se le suelta.

11/ No es un poco raro todo esto? Lo podemos relacionar con todos los científicos que han sido apartados de la ciencia cuando han cuestionado las vacunas del kobi. Buscad a Dolores Cahill, o al inventor de las pcr (premio nobel, en contra de su uso para diagnosticar infecciones víricas) o al primero que secuenció el virus del sida (premio nobel también, crítico con las vacunas), ambos dos muertos hace poco en extrañas circunstancias. O todos los presidentes de África, Haití, etc, denunciando la farsa de la plandemia, y todos muertos por ataque al corazón o en extrañas circunstancias. Yo soy físico, y cuando hice el doctorado el bandgap del InN se consideraba 1.9 eV, pero había controversia, yo fui de los primeros en argumentar que eso no podía ser más de 1.7, y ahí había unos y otros, poniendo datos y resultados, unos mejores que otros, pero *a nadie se le tapaba la boca, porque toda contribución era bienvenida para esclarecer la controversia. Pasa esto con el tema de las pirámides? NO*. Con el kobi o las vacunas? MENOS. Preguntaos por qué, y no olvidarse de traerse la “Ockham's razor”. Pues eso.

R11/ Aquí nadie les tapa la boca. Simplemente señalamos que muchas de las afirmaciones que están haciendo sobre las pirámides surgen de su ignorancia sobre el tema y son erróneas.

(Continúa en otro comentario).


----------



## Luis Castaño (20 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Por motivos que no vienen a cuento, conozco a gente que trabaja en proyectos bastante grandes, en multinacionales y de ingeniería civil, asimismo, tienen arqueólogos en su plantilla porque cuando toca hacer un túnel por ejemplo en Roma, necesitan a esa gente para decirles que hay restos y se para el tema. Sí he tenido alguna vez la conversación de las pirámides con ellos, y he tenido la oportunidad de que me cuenten en confianza su punto de vista.
> 
> Me decían que el tema está en la precisión. Si se dan por ciertas las “precisiones” de las pirámides, entonces, no pudieron construirlas los antiguos egipcios que conocemos. De hecho, no se puede hacer hoy en día. Por ejemplo, no puedes hacer una pirámide de tal tamaño con el vértice centrado en 2 o 3 cm. Hoy día no se puede, solo se podría hacer si vas convergiendo las aristas con pequeñas correcciones, haciéndolas no rectas del todo, algo totalmente imperceptible pero medible. Algo que se hace hoy día, y ya hacían con las catedrales medievales, puedes verlo a ojímetro, hay pilares que tienen curvatura por diseño, pero otros la tienen y no es por diseño, eso es lo que me contaban, que yo no soy arquitecto o ingeniero civil. Pues bien, ese no es el caso de las pirámides, las aristas son perfectamente rectas y convergen en un punto tan pequeño que no se puede hacer a día de hoy.
> 
> ...



12/ En otra etapa de mi vida estuve en cierta hermandad de esas que tiene cierta simbología y sus raíces estriban en la construcción. Y ahí ya me quedó claro todo lo que había sospechado durante muchos años antes de conocerlos y ser parte de ellos. Era a veces hasta motivo de burla y escarnio, no ya como la gente podía ser engañada con el tema de las pirámides, que, al fin y al cabo, quien no sabe pues no sabe, sino con auténticos arqueólogos, historiadores y gente formada, que genuinamente se tragaba la trola, el burro volando. Y bueno, ese trabajo de campo (ver que gente formada es capaz de tragarse disparates en algo que concierne a su propia especialidad) les ha llevado poco a poco a apretar con otras cosas, con virólogos que se tragan la plandemia o las vacunas de ARN, y otras cosas a otros niveles para poder implantar una dictadura mundial donde, con toda la razón, no tendremos nada, pero seremos felices.

R12/ Esto es una digresión que tiene poco que ver con el tema del hilo.

13/ Pero vamos, que me desvío del tema del hilo. *Ves documentales y te dicen cómo hicieron esto o aquello, todo soluciones ad hoc*, que sí, que se puede cortar un bloque de caliza con sierra de cobre, hombre, pues sí, y también otras cosas.

R13/ Soluciones ad hoc no. Explicaciones basadas en los datos y pruebas de que disponemos.

14/ Pero amén de las precisiones que ya son razones suficientes (con sombras, niveles de agua, etc., haces edificios muy bien, pero no de ese tamaño y precisión), otra burrada de bulto es pretender que eso lo hicieron con 20 años.

R14/ Lea el hilo. Ya se ha puesto de sobra información de especialistas sobre el tema.

15/ Ajustar 20 millones de bloques de tal tamaño en íntimo contacto y usando cemento de fraguado rápido.

R15/ Ni 20 millones ni fraguado rápido. Íntimo contacto es la expresión de Jiménez del Oso.

16/ Hoy día, si tuviéramos no ya que replicar la gran pirámide (algo imposible), sino moverla piedra a piedra, solo eso, solo desmontarla y catalogar todos los bloques, solo eso llevaría muchos más de de esos 20 años.

R16/ Hoy en día se hacen cosas más difíciles: Burj-Khalifa, Estación espacial internacional…

17/ Cómo se construyó el acueducto de Segovia (o las pirámides toscas después de la cuarta dinastía) es algo documentado por romanos y egipcios respectivamente, *la construcción de las pirámides de la cuarta dinastía no, no hay documentación referida a ellas, y todo lo que se explica según la arqueología moderna es mera conjetura*, conjetura con grado de verdad absoluta, suséase, nada más alejado de la CIENCIA. Desde cuándo en ciencia se censura conjeturas sobre fenómenos sostenidos en meras conjeturas? Venga hombre.

R17/ No, qué va. No hay documentación referida a ellas. Nada.

18/ Otra cosa que aprendí en la hermandad de aquel nombre, es que la peña se partía la caja de los arqueólogos que se tragaban el dislate de que la cuarta dinastía te monta esas cosas y luego después, las dinastías que vienen, hacen otras que NO tienen nada que ver. No os suena un poco al tema de la nasa, que pasa de llevar hombres a la luna en varias ocasiones hace más de 50 años, y muchas veces, y de repente, a día de hoy, necesitan incluso a los rusos para subir a la ISS?

Y no, *no creo que hayan sido alienígenas quienes hayan construido las pirámides, o sí, a mí me da igual ya, puede haber sido una civilización humana desarrollada, que desapareció por autodestrucción, porque no quiso dejar rastro o por lo que sea*.

R18/ Claro. Y todas las pruebas de que las construyeron los egipcios las tira usted a la basura.

19/ El homo sapiens lleva el suficiente tiempo existiendo como para que haya dado tiempo a haberse desarrollado en civilizaciones avanzadas y haberlas desaparecido sin dejar rastro o evidencia muchos miles de años después varias veces, es totalmente plausible.

Así que no, quien se anda con magufadas con el tema de pirámides no son los que ponen en duda la construcción adjudicada a los antiguos egipcios, son los “oficialistas”, que nos hacen comulgar con ruedas de molino precisamente en algo cuya explicación “is not settled”.

*La ciencia no trabaja así, la ciencia de verdad*, no la mierda que nos están poniendo las élites como ciencia, y esto es extrapolable como he dicho al tema de las vacunas. Es que es tan obvio que da grima tomárselo en serio. *Y yo, que soy científico de hace la tira, soy el mayor fanático de la evidencia, si no tengo evidencia no me creo nada*.

R19/ Pues para ser usted científico (según dice) en este tema tira usted muchas pruebas y evidencias a la basura.

*20/ Pero precisamente, en un caso o fenómeno que está en la fase de conjeturas por así decir, ni se me ocurriría CENSURAR las conjeturas que contradicen las mías. Cualquiera que sea científico de verdad sabe que es un disparate de dimensiones colosales, nunca mejor dicho*.

R20/ El estudio de la construcción de las pirámides por parte de los antiguos egipcios no está ni mucho menos en la fase de conjeturas. Distinto es que usted no tenga ni idea del tema. Eso sí puede ser verdad. Y aquí nadie está censurando que se estén diciendo chorradas sobre este tema. Simplemente, una vez dichas, se está señalando que lo son.

21/ Lo siento, pero solo de esa manera es como ha progresado la ciencia y la técnica desde hace la tira. No os engañéis, las élites utilizan la ciencia de verdad para conocer, luego, para engañar, utilizan a 4 cerebrolavados, que pueden ser científicos, pero son borregos al fin y al cabo (o no, y lo hacen bajo buenas ofertas, o bajo amenazas), y eso te lo cuelan como ciencia. Es que la ciencia dice. No le queda a la peña nada por aprender. Total, llegará una guerra nuclear que arrasará al 90 % de la población o más, y la peña seguirá sin enterarse de qué va la fiesta. En fin…

R21/ Sí, desde luego queda mucho por aprender sobre qué es y cómo funciona el método científico. En eso sí estoy de acuerdo con usted.


----------



## tatenen (20 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ Por motivos que no vienen a cuento, conozco a *gente* que trabaja en proyectos bastante grandes, en multinacionales y de ingeniería civil, asimismo, tienen arqueólogos en su plantilla porque cuando toca hacer un túnel por ejemplo en Roma, necesitan a esa gente para decirles que hay restos y se para el tema. Sí he tenido alguna vez la conversación de las pirámides con ellos, y he tenido la oportunidad de que me cuenten en confianza su punto de vista.
> 
> R1/ ¿Qué gente? ¿Puede dar información concreta? ¿Nombres? ¿Son especialistas en el Antiguo Egipto? ¿Qué conocimientos tienen en Arqueología? ¿Y en Arquitectura egipcia?
> 
> ...



1:
La gente que compartió lo que he expuesto en el primer mensaje lo digo después, son de cierta hermandad a la que pertenecí hace tiempo. Ellos se arrogan ser los herederos de conocimientos ancestrales. No son sociedades secretas, sino discretas.

2:
Craso error, el utilizar un método métrico antropométrico, imperial o el sistema internacional no tiene relación ninguna con poder hacer algo con mayor o menor precisión. No me des lecciones de método científico a mi, que mi especialidad son los nanometros, por así decir.

3:
Como tú eres más experto que yo, confírmame pues, que la precisión de las medidas de las pirámides son las que se admiten oficialmente, de 2 – 3 cm, o poco más. Puedes confirmar eso? Puedes confirmar que las aristas de las pirámides no eran rectas con esa precisión de divergencia? Si esas precisiones no son tal, entonces empezaré a creer la versión oficialista de mayor grado.

4:
Me remito al documental de Jiménez del Oso, miembro de mi hermandad en su momento, porque fueron ellos quieren me remitieron a él cuando empezó mi curiosidad sobre el tema. Entonces, la gran pirámide no estaba recubierta de esos bloques de revestimiento con esa precisión? Es así?

5:
Ahí no estoy de acuerdo, la erosión de la efigie solo puede haber sido producida por agua, agua que no debería estar ahí en la época en la que se data. Eso no es arqueología, es geología, y salta a la vista.

6:
Yo he visto el layout de la cosntelación de orión + via láctea usando un software comercial donde se hace el tracking pasado y futuro de las estrellas visibles (obviamente no todas, pero Orión está entre ellas), donde se ve, claramente, que el layout de Orión es un calco del conjunto de Giza. Esto me lo enseñó un astrofísico de la hermandad. Y yo, que soy físico pero no de esa especialidad, tengo elementos de juicio para juzgar si eso tiene visos de ser real o no, mucho más que un arqueólogo, que de física sabe lo que yo de arqueología.

7:
De nuevo, te recomiendo que no aceptes arqueología como única ciencia para explicar arqueología, porque esta se tiene que apoyar en contras ciencias. Los trépanos con paso de vuelta tan profundo encontrados hoy día en Giza es imposible a día de hoy. Me remito a Jiménez del Oso por lo mencionado antes.

8:
Me consta que la arqueología oficial dice que es posible hacerlo según “tecnología egipcia” si te tomas meses por ánfora. Esa es una de las explicaciones ad hoc que mencionaba antes.

9:
Yo me quedo con la duda, no soy un borrego. En el tema de la construcción de las pirámides hay bastantes más incógnitas que en ninguna otra construcción del mundo antiguo. El método científico, que pareces distorsionar ad hoc, solo toma como real lo reproducible y lo explicable sin género de duda, y este no es el caso.

10:
Está más que documentado que ha habido arqueólogos que han sido echados del gremio por cuestionar según qué cosas, y eso es una evidencia. Algo que solo ha pasado últimamente con el tema del kobi/vacunas, y también con el plandemio climático. Sabes cuántos climatólogos han sido echados de su carrera profesional por cuestionarlo (el cambio climático existe, siempre ha existido, lo que es una magufada es que es por obra del ser humano)? Yo he conocido a un par de ellos.

11:
Sí, se les tapa la boca, también me contaron (no Jiménez de Oso), que un grupo de investigación quiso hacer una prospección mínimamente invasiva para averiguar “huecos” encontrados usando muones. Hawass des paró los pies, aduciendo que era muy invasivo, cuando él había hecho destrozos mil veces mayores. Eso está documentado.

Te respondo al otro comentario en otro comentario.


----------



## tatenen (20 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 12/ En otra etapa de mi vida estuve en cierta hermandad de esas que tiene cierta simbología y sus raíces estriban en la construcción. Y ahí ya me quedó claro todo lo que había sospechado durante muchos años antes de conocerlos y ser parte de ellos. Era a veces hasta motivo de burla y escarnio, no ya como la gente podía ser engañada con el tema de las pirámides, que, al fin y al cabo, quien no sabe pues no sabe, sino con auténticos arqueólogos, historiadores y gente formada, que genuinamente se tragaba la trola, el burro volando. Y bueno, ese trabajo de campo (ver que gente formada es capaz de tragarse disparates en algo que concierne a su propia especialidad) les ha llevado poco a poco a apretar con otras cosas, con virólogos que se tragan la plandemia o las vacunas de ARN, y otras cosas a otros niveles para poder implantar una dictadura mundial donde, con toda la razón, no tendremos nada, pero seremos felices.
> 
> R12/ Esto es una digresión que tiene poco que ver con el tema del hilo.
> 
> ...



Sigo:

12:
Lo tiene TODO que ver por el conocimiento de esa peña. No porque tú digas que es una “digresión” vas a tener razón.

13:
Qué datos son los que dejan claro sin género de duda que esos de los que disponemos y que no son ad hoc?

14:
Qué especialistas son esos? Son como los “expertos” en virología?

15:
No sé cuántos millones de bloques son, pero son en torno a 20 millones de peso medio en torno a 1 – 3 toneladas. Eso me consta que lo da por hecho la arqueología oficial, y si no es un mero cálculo matemático. Cuántos son según tú? También la arqueología oficial da por válida la colocación de los mismos al primer intento usando cemento de fraguado rápido, dato que sacó Jiménez del Oso de fuentes oficiales.

16:
Tu comentario denota tu absoluta ignorancia de la ciencia e ingeniería. Construir cosas según cómo puede ser fácil o difícil. Construir una pirámide mucho más grande que la de Keops, está tirado. Replicarla con la precisión adjudicada, a día de hoy, simplemente imposible. Un arqueólogo NO es un arquitecto o ingeniero civil, y cuando estos, en el tema de Giza, prescindieron de aquellos, es cuando saltaron las alarmas. Otro ejemplo. Qué es más complicado, construir un reloj mecánico tipo Omega o Rolex, o un reloj de quarzo con alarma? Qué es más difícil? El reloj de cuarzo. En el pasado, y en el presente, pero en el presente, se puede hacer de manera más fácil, porque entran otros ingredientes en el tema. Pero si te encuentras un reloj de cuarzo que llevaba 100 años guardado, hay algo que no cuadra. De nuevo, para mí la "rule of thumb": son las precisiones que he dicho y que me consta que son las oficiales, realmente las oficiales? Es así?

17:
No, obviamente nohay documentación específica de cómo la cuarta dinastía construyó lo que construyo en Giza, otras cosas sí. Lo que hay es mucho encaje a presión y mucha interpretación más allá del método científico.

18:
Las pruebas de los egipcios (los egipcios de la cuarta dinastía) estoy esperándolas. Las pruebas adjudicadas con calzador, de esas hay de sobra.

19:
La realidad es que soy científico, sí, y admito que mi “cultura” sobre el tema es menor que la tuya, así que vaya por delante tu elaborado esfuerzo por defender el oficialismo. Fíjate si soy científico, que a mi me la suda que al final tengas razón tú y no yo, casi me quedo más tranquilo. Todo mi “conocimiento” sobre el tema es de aquella hermandad que sí sé que conocen cosas bastante ocultas a la gente. Eso sí, te ruego que no confundas con tirar teorías a la basura con poner en tela de juicio teorías que para una mente científica son más que dudosas.

20:
Gracias por intentar ofender con que no tengo ni idea del tema. Mucho menos que la tuya, que como lo que sí ha quedado claro es que ignoras temas de física, ingeniería civil, etc, te atreves a defender con fundamentalismo cosas que a día de hoy se han impuesto por la mafia de Hawass, y que precisamente, organizaciones como mi hermandad la sufragan. No te voy a pedir que te preguntes por qué, porque para eso hay que tener mentalidad científica: cuestionarse lo que no es evidente. Las chorradas a lo mejor las dice el oficialismo, porque a día de hoy, una construcción igual no se puede replicar, o al menos, te concedo que de poder hacerlo, se emplearían una barbaridad de recursos, que obviamente NO estaban al alcance de los antiguos egipcios.

21:
No, el método científico se basa en la reproducibilidad, la lógica, la razón, etc. Aplicado a temas históricos, muy relacionado con documentación. No había documentación de cómo los neandertales hacían hachas de sílex, pero sí sabemos que se puede hacer dentro de sus condiciones y circunstancias. La documentación sobre la construcción de las pirámides ha sido tergiversada, sacada de contexto y tiempo, y censurada cuando había alguien que ha cuestionado el oficialismo dejándolo en ridículo.

Por último, insisto, como científico que soy, no me escabullo si se me convence de que el oficialismo aquí está en lo correcto, y no las hermandades que me explicaron lo contrario, a las que por cierto no tengo mucho cariño, así que yo encantado. Ya te he dado un ejemplo de cómo evolucionamos de pensar una cosa a pensar otra en un tema que investigué hace muchos años. El problema es que sí, hay muchas magufadas sin fundamento que atribuyen la construcción a aliens, atlantes o al menos, no los egipcios que conocemos hoy día, pero también las hay que están fundamentadas, y esas son las que curiosamente son censuradas. En el oficialismo, se usa la técnica, en este tema, de meterte datos a cascoporro, muchas veces inconexos, para que te hagas un lío y dejarlo para los “expertos”. A alguien que lleva currando en ciencia toda la vida, créeme que no es fácil metérsela doblada cuando se pone un poco a investigar lo que no cuadra.


----------



## Luis Castaño (20 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> 1:
> La gente que compartió lo que he expuesto en el primer mensaje lo digo después, son de cierta hermandad a la que pertenecí hace tiempo. Ellos se arrogan ser los herederos de conocimientos ancestrales. No son sociedades secretas, sino discretas.
> 
> 2:
> ...



1:

La gente que compartió lo que he expuesto en el primer mensaje lo digo después, son de cierta hermandad a la que pertenecí hace tiempo. Ellos se arrogan ser los herederos de conocimientos ancestrales. No son sociedades secretas, sino discretas.

R1/

Sigue sin decirnos quiénes son ni dónde están publicados sus trabajos para que podamos estudiarlos ni qué pruebas aportan para que podamos examinarlas. Muy científico sí. Igual es que se cree usted que con eso de “Ellos se arrogan ser los herederos de conocimientos ancestrales” ya tenemos que creer lo que digan a pies juntillas, sin saber siquiera quiénes son y sobre todo sin saber qué dicen exactamente y con qué pruebas respaldan sus afirmaciones.

2:

Craso error, el utilizar un método métrico antropométrico, imperial o el sistema internacional no tiene relación ninguna con poder hacer algo con mayor o menor precisión. No me des lecciones de método científico a mi, que mi especialidad son los nanometros, por así decir.

R2/

De craso error nada. Le explico cuál era el sistema de medidas que empleaban los antiguos egipcios y, además, aparte de hablar (que eso lo puede hacer cualquiera), le aporto una imagen de una regla egipcia que se conserva en el Louvre. En definitiva, pruebas.

Esa regla egipcia (y otras muchas) se conserva. Tenemos además mucha información en los textos clásicos y en autores posteriores sobre ese sistema de medidas. Esos textos nos explican incluso las dimensiones de la Gran Pirámide.

Resumiendo:

A/ que su afirmación 17 de que no se conserva nada (“la construcción de las pirámides de la cuarta dinastía no, no hay documentación referida a ellas, y todo lo que se explica según la arqueología moderna es mera conjetura”) es errónea y demuestra su ignorancia en este tema.

B/ que los egipcios no empleaban tecnología avanzada y super-sofisticada sino esas reglas y otros instrumentos similares (de ahí mi referencia a los nanómetros).

C/ Todo esto ya se ha puesto en el hilo. Lo puse yo, de hecho. Así que en su afán de contestar rápido no se ha leído usted toda la info que ya se ha puesto y ahora quiere que se la repitamos a usted personalmente en lugar de empaparse de ella antes de debatir. Muy científico sí.

3:

Como tú eres más experto que yo, confírmame pues, que la precisión de las medidas de las pirámides son las que se admiten oficialmente, de 2 – 3 cm, o poco más. Puedes confirmar eso? Puedes confirmar que las aristas de las pirámides no eran rectas con esa precisión de divergencia? Si esas precisiones no son tal, entonces empezaré a creer la versión oficialista de mayor grado.

R3/

Todo eso está ya explicado en mis comentarios anteriores en el hilo. Los egipcios lograban la precisión que podían lograr con los instrumentos que tenían y eran buenos en ello. Pero esa precisión absolutamente increíble que pretende colar gente como Jiménez del Oso pues no. Lea usted el hilo y encontrará un artículo de Glen Dash sobre los errores de medida en la GP.

4:

Me remito al documental de Jiménez del Oso, miembro de mi hermandad en su momento, porque fueron ellos quieren me remitieron a él cuando empezó mi curiosidad sobre el tema. Entonces, la gran pirámide no estaba recubierta de esos bloques de revestimiento con esa precisión? Es así?

R4/

Si no me equivoco hay un error de hasta 14 centímetros en uno de los lados de la GP (Glen Dash) así que ya ve usted. Tenían una precisión absolutamente hiper-avanzada.

5:

Ahí no estoy de acuerdo, la erosión de la efigie solo puede haber sido producida por agua, agua que no debería estar ahí en la época en la que se data. Eso no es arqueología, es geología, y salta a la vista.

R5/

No voy a repetirle todo el hilo personalmente. Lea el artículo sobre eso que se puso más arriba. Si es que realmente le interesa el tema, claro.

6:

Yo he visto el layout de la cosntelación de orión + via láctea usando un software comercial donde se hace el tracking pasado y futuro de las estrellas visibles (obviamente no todas, pero Orión está entre ellas), donde se ve, claramente, que el layout de Orión es un calco del conjunto de Giza. Esto me lo enseñó un astrofísico de la hermandad. Y yo, que soy físico pero no de esa especialidad, tengo elementos de juicio para juzgar si eso tiene visos de ser real o no, mucho más que un arqueólogo, que de física sabe lo que yo de arqueología.

R6/

Le he remitido a los trabajos de Juan Antonio Belmonte, astrofísico y uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en arqueo-astronomía del mundo. Del IAC (Instituto Astronómico de Canarias). Un especialista. Con nombre y apellidos. Es decir, este señor sí sabemos quién es:



Arqueoastronomía - Group members



De su astrofísico de la hermandad no nos ha dicho usted ni siquiera el nombre. ¿Un invento?

7:

De nuevo, te recomiendo que no aceptes arqueología como única ciencia para explicar arqueología, porque esta se tiene que apoyar en contras ciencias. Los trépanos con paso de vuelta tan profundo encontrados hoy día en Giza es imposible a día de hoy. Me remito a Jiménez del Oso por lo mencionado antes.

R7/

Se remite usted a Jiménez del Oso. Vamos, que no se ha visto los videos de Denys Stock ni del equipo ruso de arqueología experimental, no vaya a ser que desmonten a Jiménez del Oso. Muy científico sí.

8:

Me consta que la arqueología oficial dice que es posible hacerlo según “tecnología egipcia” si te tomas meses por ánfora. Esa es una de las explicaciones ad hoc que mencionaba antes.

R8/

Vaya. Tenemos el material, los instrumentos, gráficos donde aparecen esos taladros, se puede hacer así… pero todo eso es una explicación ad hoc. Eso no es refutar nada. Eso es decir “Se puede hacer así pero no me da la gana aceptar que se puede hacer así”. Muy científico sí.

9:

Yo me quedo con la duda, no soy un borrego. En el tema de la construcción de las pirámides hay bastantes más incógnitas que en ninguna otra construcción del mundo antiguo. El método científico, que pareces distorsionar ad hoc, solo toma como real lo reproducible y lo explicable sin género de duda, y este no es el caso.

R9/

Quedarse con la duda está muy bien cuando no hay pruebas suficientes. Cuando hay pruebas a reventar empeñarse en mantenerse en la duda es no querer ver / aceptar esas pruebas por no dar el brazo a torcer y admitir que estaba usted equivocado creyéndose a Jiménez del Oso.

10:

Está más que documentado que ha habido arqueólogos que han sido echados del gremio por cuestionar según qué cosas, y eso es una evidencia. Algo que solo ha pasado últimamente con el tema del kobi/vacunas, y también con el plandemio climático. Sabes cuántos climatólogos han sido echados de su carrera profesional por cuestionarlo (el cambio climático existe, siempre ha existido, lo que es una magufada es que es por obra del ser humano)? Yo he conocido a un par de ellos.

R10/

“Está más que documentado que ha habido arqueólogos que han sido echados del gremio por cuestionar según qué cosas, y eso es una evidencia”.

Esto, de momento, es sólo una afirmación suya aquí de la que no ha aportado ni aporta prueba alguna. Así que según usted está muy documentado, pero no aporta usted documento alguno.

11:

Sí, se les tapa la boca, también me contaron (no Jiménez de Oso), que un grupo de investigación quiso hacer una prospección mínimamente invasiva para averiguar “huecos” encontrados usando muones. Hawass des paró los pies, aduciendo que era muy invasivo, cuando él había hecho destrozos mil veces mayores. Eso está documentado.

Te respondo al otro comentario en otro comentario.

R11/

De nuevo, según usted está muy documentado, pero no aporta usted documento alguno.

Ni pruebas ni documentos ni nada. Sólo lo que usted dice porque usted lo dice. Muy científico sí.


----------



## Luis Castaño (20 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Sigo:
> 
> 12:
> Lo tiene TODO que ver por el conocimiento de esa peña. No porque tú digas que es una “digresión” vas a tener razón.
> ...



Sigo:

12:

Lo tiene TODO que ver por el conocimiento de esa peña. No porque tú digas que es una “digresión” vas a tener razón.

R12/

Perdone, pero digresión significa esto:

“Acción y efecto de romper el hilo del discurso y de introducir en él cosas que no tengan aparente relación directa con el asunto principal”.

( https://dle.rae.es/digresión )

Y le señalo que es usted mismo quien justo después de eso que yo llamo digresión dice esto:

“Pero vamos, que me desvío del tema del hilo”.

13:

Qué datos son los que dejan claro sin género de duda que esos de los que disponemos y que no son ad hoc?

R13/

Tiene usted muchísima información en todos los enlaces que he aportado en este hilo.

14:

Qué especialistas son esos? Son como los “expertos” en virología?

R14/

Tiene usted las referencias en todos los enlaces que he aportado en este hilo.

15:

No sé cuántos millones de bloques son, pero son en torno a 20 millones de peso medio en torno a 1 – 3 toneladas. Eso me consta que lo da por hecho la arqueología oficial, y si no es un mero cálculo matemático. Cuántos son según tú? También la arqueología oficial da por válida la colocación de los mismos al primer intento usando cemento de fraguado rápido, dato que sacó Jiménez del Oso de fuentes oficiales.

R15/

Esa información ya se ha dado en este hilo. Busque el audio del programa de Nacho Ares. En esa entrevista se habla de esa estimación de 20 millones.

16:

Tu comentario denota tu absoluta ignorancia de la ciencia e ingeniería. Construir cosas según cómo puede ser fácil o difícil. Construir una pirámide mucho más grande que la de Keops, está tirado. Replicarla con la precisión adjudicada, a día de hoy, simplemente imposible. Un arqueólogo NO es un arquitecto o ingeniero civil, y cuando estos, en el tema de Giza, prescindieron de aquellos, es cuando saltaron las alarmas. Otro ejemplo. Qué es más complicado, construir un reloj mecánico tipo Omega o Rolex, o un reloj de quarzo con alarma? Qué es más difícil? El reloj de cuarzo. En el pasado, y en el presente, pero en el presente, se puede hacer de manera más fácil, porque entran otros ingredientes en el tema. Pero si te encuentras un reloj de cuarzo que llevaba 100 años guardado, hay algo que no cuadra. De nuevo, para mí la "rule of thumb": son las precisiones que he dicho y que me consta que son las oficiales, realmente las oficiales? Es así?

R16/

“Replicarla (la GP) con la precisión adjudicada, a día de hoy, simplemente imposible”.

¿Un error de hasta 14 cm en uno de los lados es una precisión tan absolutamente imposible?

Dice usted que es científico, ¿no? Digo yo que estará acostumbrado a leer artículos, ¿no?

Pues busque el artículo de Dash y léalo. Y de paso empiece a aportar referencias en sus comentarios si quiere que nos creamos que es usted científico. Porque hasta ahora nada.

17:

No, obviamente no hay documentación específica de cómo la cuarta dinastía construyó lo que construyo en Giza, otras cosas sí. Lo que hay es mucho encaje a presión y mucha interpretación más allá del método científico.

R17/

Ya. No hay nada. Porque usted lo dice, claro. Y toda la información que se ha aportado en este hilo (y que usted ni se ha mirado) no existe, claro. Con dos cojones.

18:

Las pruebas de los egipcios (los egipcios de la cuarta dinastía) estoy esperándolas. Las pruebas adjudicadas con calzador, de esas hay de sobra.

R18/

Claro, claro. Hay que traerle a usted las pruebas en persona y leer los artículos por usted. Muy científico, sí.

19:

La realidad es que soy científico, sí, y admito que mi “cultura” sobre el tema es menor que la tuya, así que vaya por delante tu elaborado esfuerzo por defender el oficialismo. Fíjate si soy científico, que a mí me la suda que al final tengas razón tú y no yo, casi me quedo más tranquilo. Todo mi “conocimiento” sobre el tema es de aquella hermandad que sí sé que conocen cosas bastante ocultas a la gente. Eso sí, te ruego que no confundas con tirar teorías a la basura con poner en tela de juicio teorías que para una mente científica son más que dudosas.

R19/

Buen intento de dejar de lado todas las pruebas que hay (y hay muchas), pero no cuela.

20:

Gracias por intentar ofender con que no tengo ni idea del tema. Mucho menos que la tuya, que como lo que sí ha quedado claro es que ignoras temas de física, ingeniería civil, etc, te atreves a defender con fundamentalismo cosas que a día de hoy se han impuesto por la mafia de Hawass, y que precisamente, organizaciones como mi hermandad la sufragan. No te voy a pedir que te preguntes por qué, porque para eso hay que tener mentalidad científica: cuestionarse lo que no es evidente. Las chorradas a lo mejor las dice el oficialismo, porque a día de hoy, una construcción igual no se puede replicar, o al menos, te concedo que de poder hacerlo, se emplearían una barbaridad de recursos, que obviamente NO estaban al alcance de los antiguos egipcios.

R20/

No es un intento de ofender. Es una constatación realizada a raíz de las afirmaciones que usted defiende. Porque todas esas afirmaciones pueden ser refutadas con pruebas y de hecho todas esas refutaciones están ya en el hilo. Pero claro usted llega ahora y no ha leído nada de lo anterior así que vuelve a repetir ad aeternum afirmaciones que ya se han señalado erróneas.

Y no, yo no defiendo nada con fundamentalismo. He aportado pruebas de todas y cada una de las afirmaciones que defiendo. Eso no es fundamentalismo.

Por cierto, por mucho que en esta frase (“se emplearían una barbaridad de recursos, que obviamente NO estaban al alcance de los antiguos egipcios”) ponga usted NO en mayúsculas no va a tener más razón. Porque lo que da y quita razón son las pruebas. Y las pruebas señalan que la Gran Pirámide la hicieron los antiguos egipcios. Así que por mucho NO que ponga usted, las pruebas no le dan la razón.

21:

No, el método científico se basa en la reproducibilidad, la lógica, la razón, etc. Aplicado a temas históricos, muy relacionado con documentación. No había documentación de cómo los neandertales hacían hachas de sílex, pero sí sabemos que se puede hacer dentro de sus condiciones y circunstancias. La documentación sobre la construcción de las pirámides ha sido tergiversada, sacada de contexto y tiempo, y censurada cuando había alguien que ha cuestionado el oficialismo dejándolo en ridículo.

Por último, insisto, como científico que soy, no me escabullo si se me convence de que el oficialismo aquí está en lo correcto, y no las hermandades que me explicaron lo contrario, a las que por cierto no tengo mucho cariño, así que yo encantado. Ya te he dado un ejemplo de cómo evolucionamos de pensar una cosa a pensar otra en un tema que investigué hace muchos años. El problema es que sí, hay muchas magufadas sin fundamento que atribuyen la construcción a aliens, atlantes o al menos, no los egipcios que conocemos hoy día, pero también las hay que están fundamentadas, y esas son las que curiosamente son censuradas. En el oficialismo, se usa la técnica, en este tema, de meterte datos a cascoporro, muchas veces inconexos, para que te hagas un lío y dejarlo para los “expertos”. A alguien que lleva currando en ciencia toda la vida, créeme que no es fácil metérsela doblada cuando se pone un poco a investigar lo que no cuadra.

R21/

Se olvida usted de las pruebas, claro. Vamos, que lleva currando en ciencia toda la vida, pero de leer toda la información aportada, examinar las pruebas con detalle, etc., nada, claro. Y de refutar todas esas pruebas tampoco. Sólo decir que no le convencen y ya. Muy científico sí.

En fin.


----------



## elena francis (20 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Sigo:
> 
> 12:
> Lo tiene TODO que ver por el conocimiento de esa peña. No porque tú digas que es una “digresión” vas a tener razón.
> ...



Jiménez del Oso fue un gran magufo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Jiménez del Oso fue un gran magufo.



Por lo menos era una persona honesta, no un farsante como J.J. Benítez o un vendehumos como Friker Jiménez.


----------



## tatenen (21 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Sigo:
> 
> 12:
> 
> ...



Primero, gracias por tomarte la molestia por contestar detalladamente, leer tus argumentos me sirve para ver cómo va el ofcialismo en el tema, y aprender cosas nuevas, y retar mis conocimientos o creencias, y cuestionármelas, por mucho que en el grueso del tema esté en desacuerdo. Como te he dicho antes, como vea que tu posición en la correcta, a mí no se me van a caer los anillos para reconocer que estaba equivocado. Al grano:

1:
Obviamente, esas hermandades no publican ningún jcr, pensar eso es, obviamente, no conocerlas. Entra en ellas y ya te digo que te lo dejan claro.

2:
En esa respuesta dejas claro que ignoras el más mínimo concepto de metrología, adjudicas que el standard usado te permite más o menos precisión. Eso es ridículo.

3:
Sigues sin especificarme cuáles son esas precisiones. En fin, una más.

4:
Dónde están esos 14 cm? Si es así, me la envaino.

5:
Lo mismo te digo, esas marcas de erosión solo tienen una causa, no invenciones ad hoc. Argumentos faltan te.

6:
No, no es un invento, él, como he dicho antes, poco puede significarse públicamente, y no utiliza esa herramienta para datar nada, sino para sus propias investigaciones que nada tienen que ver. He leído lo que pones, y su argumento tiene las suficientes carencias como para que fuera admitido en ninguna publicación por pares. No soy astrofísico pero sé evaluar si lo expuesto en un artículo está fundado o no.

7:
Tampoc ha visto usted otros vídeos que prueban lo contrario. Vídeos no son prueba de nada. Lo único es análisis científicos (no tenemos otra a falta de documentación), y la posibilidad de que otros equipos puedan repetir las medidas. Te suena de algo?

8:
Navaja de Ockham tío, no tiene sentido que hicieran ánforas de 10 cm tardando años. No tiene ninguna utilidad para ninguna civilización, pasada o presente, si lo es, no hay documentación que lo explique.

9:
Yo no me creo Jiménez del Oso, él fue un canal de muchos para ofrecerme un punto de vista diferente. Explicaciones a patadas hay, pero si indagas, algo no cuadra.

10:
No puede haber pruebas cuando te echan de la carrera profesional y te apartan, dónde publicas eso? En un jcr? Ves el absurdo de tu lógica?

11:
Tu cientificidad está tan lejos del método científico que salta a la vista: vídeos, papers publicados por los de siempre, aquellos que no permiten a ningún grupo que cuestione, repetir medidas, etc. Más obvio imposible. Serás muy arqueólogo, pero lejos del método científico…

12:
Demuestras una visión túnel y “cortez” de miras al pretender que no existe relación de unas cosas con otras. Y ese es el gran problema de la arqueología de Giza, solo vale lo que piensan ellos (los oficiales), pero como alguien se atreva a refutar algo basándose en el soporte que da otras ciencias, ahí es digresión. Sois calcados a los fanáticos de las vacunas o del cambio climático.

13:
Enlaces que apuntan a estudios con la misma credibilidad que los que yo tengo, o incluso menos. Así de simple.

14:
Referencias refutadas por el método científico aplicado ad hoc o con falta de evidencia. Referencias geniales sí.

15:
Si son 20 millones de bloques como tú dices, pruébame que a día de hoy eso se levanta con esa precisión en 20 años. Habla con un ingeniero civil, esos que veo que abundan mucho en esas referencias que aportas…

16:
No tengo nada que refutar en ciertos trabajos que están ahí. Como te he dicho, si las precisiones son tan bajas, me la envaino, porque no soy un FUNDAMENTALISTA incapaz de analizar una opinión discrepante argumentada. Aún así, ese trabajo sigue a debate, porque su método de medida se basa en una parametrización que es discutible en ese caso.

17:
Los cojones los tuyos, que aportas documentación que no es científica pero sí especulativa. Tócate los cojones.


18:
Pruebas todas las que quieras, pruebas que tiene sentido pocas.

19:
De nuevo, cuando nos movemos al método científico, recurrimos a la falacia del hombre de paja.

20:
Como he dicho antes, los antiguos egipcios, con la tecnología que les adjudicamos, NO eran capaces de construir eso, como demuestran, entre otras muchas cosas, que las siguientes dinastías no se acercaban ni por asomo a esa calidad, ni haciendo las cosas más pequeñas. Más aún, a día de hoy, NUNCA ha habido un grupo que haya probado que el asunto es replicable hoy día, ni siquiera para despejar las dudas, que las sigue habiendo. Solo a base de destruir la carrera investigadora de quien ose cuestionarlos es la única herramienta que me lleva a concluir, auqe ahí hay gato encerrado.

21:
Las pruebas traídas de otros yacimientos? Las pruebas puestas ahí ad hoc? Lo dices en serio? No me puedo creer que sigas creyendo en esa farsa, bueno, lo en tiendo, eres parte de ella, o no, anda que no hay virólogos consagrados convencidos de que la vacuna del kobi es la hostia.

Lamento que tu fastidio de que haya alguien en este foro que te argumente y cuestione tus argumentos, supongo que no estarás acostumbrado. Tienes que acostumbrarte a que te contradigan, es lo que le ocurre a todo aquel que trabaja con el método científico, el de verdad. Yo por mi parte, empizo a dudar un poco más de la versión de la imposibilidad de que fueran los antiguos egipcios, pero sigo pensando que no. Si eres historiador, deberías conocer ciertas hermandades que existieron desde hace la tira, que conservan ciertos conocimientos ancestrales, y que si te metes en ellas, ves las cosas sobre ciertos conocimientos de otra manera.

En fin Serafín, digo yo.


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ese material datado a la edad oficialista NO CORRESPONDE a la construcción de las mismas, por mucho que lo diga Hawass y compañía, y ya quedó más que demostrado. Eres tú el que has empezado a insultar, no yo. Pero como tienes más experiencia que yo en argumentar insultando, te quedas solo. Ale, buen día.
> 
> Edito: *sabes qué le pasó al egiptólogo* que no refutó las conclusiones de Hawass, simplemente quiso repetir sus medidas? Crees que le dejó ir a Giza? Crees que pudo publicar algo después?



cuente, cuente


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> S
> 
> Por último, insisto, como científico que soy, no me escabullo si se me convence de que el oficialismo aquí está en lo correcto, y no las hermandades que me explicaron lo contrario, a las que por cierto no tengo mucho cariño, así que yo encantado. Ya te he dado un ejemplo de cómo evolucionamos de pensar una cosa a pensar otra en un tema que investigué hace muchos años. El problema es que sí, hay muchas magufadas sin fundamento que atribuyen la construcción a aliens, atlantes o al menos, no los egipcios que conocemos hoy día, pero también* las hay que están fundamentadas, y esas son las que curiosamente son censuradas*. En el oficialismo, se usa la técnica, en este tema, de meterte datos a cascoporro, muchas veces inconexos, para que te hagas un lío y dejarlo para los “expertos”. A alguien que lleva currando en ciencia toda la vida, créeme que no es fácil metérsela doblada cuando se pone un poco a investigar lo que no cuadra.



puedes extenderte? ampliar info? hacia donde buscar?


----------



## tatenen (21 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> cuente, cuente



Nada, simplemente fue condenado al ostracismo, se le acabaron los fondos casualmente y la verdad no sé si siegue trabajando en el tema o se tuvo que ir. Es lo mismo que aquellos climatólogos que han cuestionado el cambio climático (provocado por acción humana), como se pongan a cuestionar y hacerse oír, matarile profesional, a veces, físico porque el tema del cambio climático (o también las vacunas kobi) son temas más peligrosos que unas pirámides en Giza...


----------



## tatenen (21 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> puedes extenderte? ampliar info? hacia donde buscar?



Difícil, tienes que buscar entre los magufos y seguir un poco su trayectoria, los que dicen tonterías sin fundamento ahí siguen, alentados por los que mandan (y el oficialismo) para mofa y escarnio, los usan como argumento contra quien ose contradecir el oficialismo, otros ves que sus estudios desaparecen, o son difícil de encontrar...


----------



## Luis Castaño (21 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Primero, gracias por tomarte la molestia por contestar detalladamente, leer tus argumentos me sirve para ver cómo va el ofcialismo en el tema, y aprender cosas nuevas, y retar mis conocimientos o creencias, y cuestionármelas, por mucho que en el grueso del tema esté en desacuerdo. Como te he dicho antes, como vea que tu posición en la correcta, a mí no se me van a caer los anillos para reconocer que estaba equivocado. Al grano:
> 
> 1:
> Obviamente, esas hermandades no publican ningún jcr, pensar eso es, obviamente, no conocerlas. Entra en ellas y ya te digo que te lo dejan claro.
> ...



Primero, gracias por tomarte la molestia por contestar detalladamente, leer tus argumentos me sirve para ver cómo va el oficialismo en el tema, y aprender cosas nuevas, y retar mis conocimientos o creencias, y cuestionármelas, por mucho que en el grueso del tema esté en desacuerdo. Como te he dicho antes, como vea que tu posición en la correcta, a mí no se me van a caer los anillos para reconocer que estaba equivocado. Al grano:

1:

Obviamente, esas hermandades no publican ningún jcr, pensar eso es, obviamente, no conocerlas. Entra en ellas y ya te digo que te lo dejan claro.

R1/

Resumiendo:

Seguimos sin saber quiénes son, qué proponen y qué pruebas aportan. Eso suponiendo que existan, claro.

2:

En esa respuesta dejas claro que ignoras el más mínimo concepto de metrología, adjudicas que el standard usado te permite más o menos precisión. Eso es ridículo.

R2/

Claro, claro. Ignoro el más mínimo concepto de metrología, pero aquí el único que ha puesto pruebas del sistema de medidas que emplearon los egipcios he sido yo. Usted habla (bueno, escribe) mucho, pero no aporta pruebas de nada.

3:

Sigues sin especificarme cuáles son esas precisiones. En fin, una más.

R3/

Vamos, que no ha buscado usted el artículo de Glen Dash.

4:

Dónde están esos 14 cm? Si es así, me la envaino.

R4/

¿“Alguien que lleva currando en ciencia toda la vida” es incapaz de buscar y localizar en este mismo hilo el único artículo de Glen Dash que se ha citado y leerlo / estudiarlo a fondo? Vaya.

5:

Lo mismo te digo, esas marcas de erosión solo tienen una causa, no invenciones ad hoc. Argumentos faltan te.

R5/

Que sí, que sí. Que lleva usted currando en ciencia toda la vida, pero también es incapaz de buscar y localizar en este mismo hilo los comentarios sobre esas marcas de erosión y leer la información que en ellos se puso.

6:

No, no es un invento, él, como he dicho antes, poco puede significarse públicamente, y no utiliza esa herramienta para datar nada, sino para sus propias investigaciones que nada tienen que ver. He leído lo que pones, y su argumento tiene las suficientes carencias como para que fuera admitido en ninguna publicación por pares. No soy astrofísico, pero sé evaluar si lo expuesto en un artículo está fundado o no.

R6/

Resumiendo:

Seguimos teniendo por un lado a un fantasma y por otro a Juan Antonio Belmonte Avilés.

7:

Tampoco ha visto usted otros vídeos que prueban lo contrario. Vídeos no son prueba de nada. Lo único es análisis científicos (no tenemos otra a falta de documentación), y la posibilidad de que otros equipos puedan repetir las medidas. Te suena de algo?

R7/

Resumiendo:

No ha buscado usted los trabajos de Denys Stocks.

8:

Navaja de Ockham tío, no tiene sentido que hicieran ánforas de 10 cm tardando años. No tiene ninguna utilidad para ninguna civilización, pasada o presente, si lo es, no hay documentación que lo explique.

R8/

Digamos mejor que no la ha buscado. Pero eso sí: lleva usted currando en ciencia toda la vida.

9:

Yo no me creo Jiménez del Oso, él fue un canal de muchos para ofrecerme un punto de vista diferente. Explicaciones a patadas hay, pero si indagas, algo no cuadra.

R9/

¿Si indagas? ¿Quiere usted que crea que usted indaga cuando no ha buscado ni una sola de las referencias que se han aportado en este mismo hilo? De aportar pruebas ya ni hablamos.

10:

No puede haber pruebas cuando te echan de la carrera profesional y te apartan, dónde publicas eso? En un jcr? Ves el absurdo de tu lógica?

R10/

Resumiendo:

Que según usted todo eso está muy documentado, pero no aporta usted documento alguno.

11:

Tu cientificidad está tan lejos del método científico que salta a la vista: vídeos, papers publicados por los de siempre, aquellos que no permiten a ningún grupo que cuestione, repetir medidas, etc. Más obvio imposible. Serás muy arqueólogo, pero lejos del método científico…

R11/

Claro, claro. Es mucho mejor su planteamiento. No aportar nada y que le creamos porque usted lo dice. Eso es mucho más científico, sin duda. ¡Dónde va a parar!

¿Cómo se me ocurre dudar de la palabra de alguien que lleva currando en ciencia toda la vida? Debería estar creyéndole a ciegas. Eso es mucho más científico, sin duda.

12:

Demuestras una visión túnel y “cortez” de miras al pretender que no existe relación de unas cosas con otras. Y ese es el gran problema de la arqueología de Giza, solo vale lo que piensan ellos (los oficiales), pero como alguien se atreva a refutar algo basándose en el soporte que da otras ciencias, ahí es digresión. Sois calcados a los fanáticos de las vacunas o del cambio climático.

R12/

Más de lo mismo.

13:

Enlaces que apuntan a estudios con la misma credibilidad que los que yo tengo, o incluso menos. Así de simple.

R13/

Usted tendrá muchos estudios, pero hasta ahora no ha presentado nada. Así que cuando lo haga igual podremos empezar a creernos que lleva currando en ciencia toda la vida.

14:

Referencias refutadas por el método científico aplicado ad hoc o con falta de evidencia. Referencias geniales sí.

R14/

Claro, claro.

15:

Si son 20 millones de bloques como tú dices, pruébame que a día de hoy eso se levanta con esa precisión en 20 años. Habla con un ingeniero civil, esos que veo que abundan mucho en esas referencias que aportas…

R15/

Yo no he dicho que sean 20 millones de bloques. Eso lo ha dicho usted.

16:

No tengo nada que refutar en ciertos trabajos que están ahí. Como te he dicho, si las precisiones son tan bajas, me la envaino, porque no soy un FUNDAMENTALISTA incapaz de analizar una opinión discrepante argumentada. Aún así, ese trabajo sigue a debate, porque su método de medida se basa en una parametrización que es discutible en ese caso.

R16/

Resumiendo:

No ha buscado ni leído usted el trabajo de Dash. Para ser alguien que lleva currando en ciencia toda la vida resulta curiosa tan poca curiosidad y capacidad de búsqueda.

17:

Los cojones los tuyos, que aportas documentación que no es científica pero sí especulativa. Tócate los cojones.

R17/

Claro, claro. Yo aporto documentación especulativa.

No pruebas a patadas, no. Documentación especulativa.

En cambio, usted lleva aportando información y pruebas desde que entró a participar.

Sólo que aún no ha aportado nada.

18:

Pruebas todas las que quieras, pruebas que tiene sentido pocas.

R18/

Hasta ahora, por parte de usted, no ha habido nada más que palabras vacías.

19:

De nuevo, cuando nos movemos al método científico, recurrimos a la falacia del hombre de paja.

R19/

¿Y sus pruebas? Seguimos esperando.

20:

Como he dicho antes, los antiguos egipcios, con la tecnología que les adjudicamos, NO eran capaces de construir eso, como demuestran, entre otras muchas cosas, que las siguientes dinastías no se acercaban ni por asomo a esa calidad, ni haciendo las cosas más pequeñas. Más aún, a día de hoy, NUNCA ha habido un grupo que haya probado que el asunto es replicable hoy día, ni siquiera para despejar las dudas, que las sigue habiendo. Solo a base de destruir la carrera investigadora de quien ose cuestionarlos es la única herramienta que me lleva a concluir, auqe ahí hay gato encerrado.

R20/

Sí. Si usted decir dice mucho. Eso ya lo vemos. Pero aún no ha refutado nada.

¿Cómo era aquello? Ah, sí. Que lleva usted currando en ciencia toda la vida.

21:

Las pruebas traídas de otros yacimientos? Las pruebas puestas ahí ad hoc? Lo dices en serio? No me puedo creer que sigas creyendo en esa farsa, bueno, lo en tiendo, eres parte de ella, o no, anda que no hay virólogos consagrados convencidos de que la vacuna del kobi es la hostia.

*Lamento que tu fastidio de que haya alguien en este foro que te argumente y cuestione tus argumentos, supongo que no estarás acostumbrado.* Tienes que acostumbrarte a que te contradigan, es lo que le ocurre a todo aquel que trabaja con el método científico, el de verdad. Yo por mi parte, empizo a dudar un poco más de la versión de la imposibilidad de que fueran los antiguos egipcios, pero sigo pensando que no. Si eres historiador, deberías conocer ciertas hermandades que existieron desde hace la tira, que conservan ciertos conocimientos ancestrales, y que si te metes en ellas, ves las cosas sobre ciertos conocimientos de otra manera.

En fin Serafín, digo yo.

R21/

Esta es buena, desde luego. ¿Dónde dice usted que ha argumentado?

Y ya que estamos ¿dónde dice usted que ha aportado alguna mísera prueba?

Porque hasta ahora todo lo que hay son palabras vacías, como podrá ver cualquiera que lea sus comentarios.

En fin, como de donde no hay no se puede sacar mejor lo dejo aquí. Que le vaya bien.


----------



## tatenen (21 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Primero, gracias por tomarte la molestia por contestar detalladamente, leer tus argumentos me sirve para ver cómo va el oficialismo en el tema, y aprender cosas nuevas, y retar mis conocimientos o creencias, y cuestionármelas, por mucho que en el grueso del tema esté en desacuerdo. Como te he dicho antes, como vea que tu posición en la correcta, a mí no se me van a caer los anillos para reconocer que estaba equivocado. Al grano:
> 
> 1:
> 
> ...



1:
Sigues erre que erre. No puedo darte ningún jcr de quien cuestiona eso porque primero no tienen acceso a trabajo de campo, pregúntale a Z. Hawass por qué. Así que tienes que enterar por otras fuentes.

2:
Y dale la burra al trigo. Te dejas en evidencia totalmente, y yo que buscaba argumentos de peso, de manera profesional por así decir, para que me convencieran de que mi idea es equivocada, y aquí tenemos a todo un “experto” insistiendo en que la métrica afecta a la precisión, a alguien que ha desarrollado la tecnología de redución del tamaño de los chips a escala nanométrica. Esto, en español paladino, te podrían decir que “te has cubierto de gloria”.

3.:
Vamos, que no me pones la cita de la publicación, no vaya a ser que le meta el dedo en el ojo.

4:
Sí sí, el artículo de ese pavo que aún estoy esperando. Más de lo mismo.

5:
Sí, información que he visto y… que es ad hoc y sin fundamento.

6:
Tú mismo, con tus fantasmas.

7:
Ni tú has buscados otros trabajos que como mínimo, ponen en duda el oficialismo de lo publicado oficialmente, lo cual no es garantía de tener la verdad absoluta. Atrevidas son la soberbia y la ignorancia…

8:
Sí, llevo currando en ciencia toda la vida, en física concretamente, pero en varios campos muy dispares, no como tú, que solo has currado en un único tema, con una visión de miras cerrada, y encima pretendiendo dar lecciones de método científico a un físico, cuando eres de letras, lo que me quedaba por ver.

9:
Esas referencias están más que vistas y refutadas, pero tú solo lees lo que quieres leer.

10:
Ya te he explicado que refutar lo documentado oficialmente es relativamente fácil, pero no por medios de publicaciones equivalentes por pares que las contradigan, porque sencillamente es imposible, por la mafia de Hawass y compañía.

11:
Para nada, simplemente que el método científico desaparece en toda disciplina que censure cualquier argumento contra el oficialismo, como pasa en este tema de arqueología concretamente. Te lo he explicado varias veces: tu método científico pierde todo significado cuando censuras el trabajo de otros en cualquier publicación revisada por pares. Vergüenza os debería dar no tener argumentos en lugar de dejar que el que cuestiona teorías oficiales se explaye.

12:
Vaya, ahí empiezas a quedarte sin argumentos, eh?

13:
Enlaces difícil de encontrar, porque están enterrados en la literatura magufa. Sabes de quién dijo aquello de que “donde quiera que estén las huellas del Maestro, los oídos de aquellos que estén preparados para recibir sus enseñanzas se abren de par en par. Cuando los oídos del estudiante están listos para oír, entonces vienen los labios a llenarlos con sabiduría”. Seguro que otro magufo.

14:
Seguro seguro.

15:
Ah, entonces he entendido mal, cuál es la estimación oficialista del numero de bloques? Sigo esperando.

16:
Leído está, y el método de medida usado es bastante cuestionable, pero eso es algo que corresponde al tema de la metrología discutirlo, alguien de letras, lamentablemetne, no tiene elementos de juicio, eso sí, promulgarlo se le dará muy bien.

17:
Documentación oficialista vestida de publicaciones oficiales, a patadas, solo demuestra el intento relativamente tosco de pretender acallar cualquier voz de discrepancia.

18:
En absoluto, lo que pasa es que como lo tuyo es mirar las 4 fuentes, sota, caballo y rey, eres incapaz de indagar qué y en qué se basa la corriente discrepante.

19:
Las pruebas las tuyas, que también usas la falacia ad hominem.

20:
Sí, llevo currando en ciencia toda la vida, cosa que tú ni de blas puedes decir, por mucho que curres en una mafia de la que aún no te has enterado, y tu mente borrega (como la del 95 % de la población) te impida tener el más mínimo atisbo de cuestionamiento imprescindible para la ciencia.

21:
Tus argumentos basados en publicaciones tergiversadas sin posibilidad de réplica experimental de los que manejan el cotarro, dejan esas publicaciones a la altura del betún.

Yo te he agradecido tus argumentos, esté de acuerdo o no, más aún, he intentado acercarmo a tu posición diciéndote que soy capaz de dejarme convencer si seguimos el método científico (la mayoría de tus referencias hacen aguas). Tu única respuesta ha sido la soberbia del ignorante, el intento de ofensa y el “que te vaya bien”. No ves que eso que dices al final le da la razón a mi argumentario, i.e. “como no te convenzo, que te den”? Una pena discutir con una pared, la verdad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Yo te he agradecido tus argumentos, esté de acuerdo o no, más aún, he intentado acercarmo a tu posición diciéndote que soy capaz de dejarme convencer si seguimos el método científico (la mayoría de tus referencias hacen aguas). Tu única respuesta ha sido la soberbia del ignorante, el intento de ofensa y el “que te vaya bien”. No ves que eso que dices al final le da la razón a mi argumentario, i.e. “como no te convenzo, que te den”? Una pena discutir con una pared, la verdad.



Te he sacado del ignore y he metido al Castaño ese.


----------



## tatenen (21 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Te he sacado del ignore y he metido al Castaño ese.



Y yo qué te hecho para que me ignores?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Y yo qué te hecho para que me ignores?



Dímelo tú.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Jul 2022)

Oye cerdos meteros los tochos por el culo el castañas y el tonete de mierda


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 12/ En otra etapa de mi vida estuve en cierta hermandad de esas que tiene cierta simbología y sus raíces estriban en la construcción. Y ahí ya me quedó claro todo lo que había sospechado durante muchos años antes de conocerlos y ser parte de ellos. Era a veces hasta motivo de burla y escarnio, no ya como la gente podía ser engañada con el tema de las pirámides, que, al fin y al cabo, quien no sabe pues no sabe, sino con auténticos arqueólogos, historiadores y gente formada, que genuinamente se tragaba la trola, el burro volando. Y bueno, ese trabajo de campo (ver que gente formada es capaz de tragarse disparates en algo que concierne a su propia especialidad) les ha llevado poco a poco a apretar con otras cosas, con virólogos que se tragan la plandemia o las vacunas de ARN, y otras cosas a otros niveles para poder implantar una dictadura mundial donde, con toda la razón, no tendremos nada, pero seremos felices.
> 
> R12/ Esto es una digresión que tiene poco que ver con el tema del hilo.
> 
> ...



Muy interesantes tus aportaciones. Yo también coincido contigo que la grandeza de las pirámides de Egipto es la imposibilidad de saber de ellas y de tener certezas sobre ellas. Quizá lo que revelan es que el hombre en algún momento de su historia tuvo unos conocimientos que se perdieron. Es incompresible la precisión de los cortes de la piedra, así como esculturas en diorita que tenían que haber sido esculpidas con taladros de diamante. Los egipcios en el 3.000 a.C estaban en la Edad del Bronce.

La "ciencia" ha construido un relato falso de la historia de Egipto. Lo más probable es que lo que entendemos por "pueblo egipcio" se encontrara esas pirámides y las adorara como antiguos templos de los dioses. De hecho, como bien dices, en la cuarta dinastía y con las mastabas, intentaron reproducirlas, y no podían porque carecían de los conocimientos para hacerlas...

Y me hace gracia la "ciencia oficial" cuando se atreve a hablar de qué relatos egipcios son historia verdadera y cuáles son mitos. Las dinastías de los faraones fue elaborada por *Manetón*. Bueno..., pues la ciencia oficial establece a través del listado de Manetón qué faraones son "históricos" y cuáles "míticos"... ¡Tócate los cojones! Empiezo en el 4.000 a.C como historia real con la I Dinastía, ¡¡Por qué yo lo valgo!! Lo de atrás es mito... *O es un mito todo, o es historia todo... *No vale decir "esto sí y esto no".

Personalmente creo que lo que se intenta tapar y ocultar desde la Ciencia oficial es la existencia de un Diluvio que diera por bueno el relato bíblico del Génesis. Hay incongruencias arqueológicas como las pirámides que no casan con el relato científico oficial, y como tienen que negar que el hombre tuvo una etapa antediluviana, se inventan todas las barbaridades sobre la historia de esas pirámides. Y no cabe duda que detrás de esa ocultación está esa asociación y hermandad discreta que mencionas...

Gracias por tus intervenciones. Las leeré con detenimiento. 

@Luis Castaño


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Personalmente creo que lo que se intenta tapar y ocultar desde la Ciencia oficial es la existencia de un Diluvio que diera por bueno el relato bíblico del Génesis. Hay incongruencias arqueológicas como las pirámides que no casan con el relato científico oficial, y como tienen que negar que el hombre tuvo una etapa antediluviana, se inventan todas las barbaridades sobre la historia de esas pirámides. Y no cabe duda que detrás de esa ocultación está esa asociación y hermandad discreta que mencionas...



Lo del "Diluvio" hay que traducirlo como un acontecimiento geológico (p.ej. el impacto de un asteroide) de tal magnitud que provocara el fin de esa civilización.


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Lo del "Diluvio" hay que traducirlo como un acontecimiento geológico (p.ej. el impacto de un asteroide) de tal magnitud que provocara el fin de esa civilización.



Lo que fuera. Pero está claro que con la evidencia arqueológica habría que reconstruir toda la historia oficial de la Edad Antigua y la Prehistoria.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo que fuera. Pero está claro que con la evidencia arqueológica habría que reconstruir toda la historia oficial de la Edad Antigua y la Prehistoria.



Digamos que la historia oficial no acepta que pudiera haber una civilización más avanzada que la de la Era Industrial contemporánea.


----------



## elena francis (21 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Te he sacado del ignore y he metido al Castaño ese.



Que digo yo que también quiero estar en el ignore...


----------



## elena francis (21 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo que fuera. Pero está claro que con la evidencia arqueológica habría que reconstruir toda la historia oficial de la Edad Antigua y la Prehistoria.





Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Digamos que la historia oficial no acepta que pudiera haber una civilización más avanzada que la de la Era Industrial contemporánea.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1130710



Vete a cagar, mula Francis.


----------



## elena francis (22 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vete a cagar, mula Francis.



No te enfades hombre. Ve a la piscina y tírate desde el trampolín...que hace mucho calor y así te refrescas un rato tontorrón. Verás como luego ves las cosas esas de las pirámides más claras


----------



## imutes (22 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> con magufos cuyo único argumento es el insulto en lugar de el debate, está claro que no tiene sentido diálogo posible, así pasa con el tema de las pirámides,



He leído lo que expones. En general me parece muy bien. Solo te recomendaría que no utilizaces el termino " magufo", eso déjaselo a otros.

"_Podéis dar por confirmado que cualquier tipejo que emplea la palabra "magufo" a las primeras de cambio es un retrasado mental, infantiloide, con serias carencias afectivo-emocionales absolutamente incapaz de escribir una sola frase que pueda ser calificada ni de semi-racional. Solo porferieren exabruptos parvulianos aprendidos del catecismo pseudoesceptico. ¡Ni caso!_"

Esos mismos tipos hace pocos siglos nos habrían llamado brujos y/o herejes con su ¡doctores tiene la iglesia!

*¡Y SIN EMBARGO SE MUEVE, EA!*​
Es el caso paradigmático del tal HaCha. Bajo su narcisismo megalómano (¡el tipo pretende reiniciar un hilo de casi 90 páginas con un link, juas!) se parapeta un pseudoescéptico de manual; un pobre diablo que no merece que perdamos el tiempo debatiendo con él.



tatenen dijo:


> Después de que se hayan retirado los bloques de revestimiento, a mi no me parece tarea fácil establecer la precisión original, cuando la pirámide tenía caras pulidas a espejo.



Eso no es así, lo que nos indica la precisión con que fueron tallados son las caras que permanecen en íntimo contacto (son estas las que sin duda sí lo están) lo que obliga a pulirlas a espejo con, efectivamente, precisión óptica.
¡Incuestionable!

Seguirle el rollo al castaño esta bien para subir el hilo pero no esperes obtener ninguna información de valor de él, solo es un filólogo mediocre que pretende medrar en una especialidad que le supera. Un tipo que no sabe que una proporción no depende de la unidad de medida o que cuando hablamos de medidas de gran precisión no nos sirven reglas y escuadras de madera ¿qué diantres puede aportar de interés en metrología?
¡Es de risa!

El tipo pone enlaces a web pseudoescépticas sin rubor alguno (misterio resuelto, la mentira está ahí fuera etc), tiene intereses crematísticos (no todos los pseudoescépticos son tontos, es un negocio para algunos) y utiliza un viejo truco que consiste en aportar una gran cantidad de información abrumadora cuasi imposible de rebatir en un hilo, aunque prácticamente todo lo que expone ha sido varias veces refutado.

Pregúntale una sola cosa y veras como huye. Por ejemplo yo le pregunté como resolvía el tema de que los _bloques_ (no lo son, son piedras "ablocadas" irregulares que encajan entre sí de diferentes formas y tamaños) de la pirámide se tuvieran que diseñar 1 a 1 ¡y me envió al ignore!

Definitivamente la evidencia desde el punto de vista de la ingeniería, geología, y en general de ciencias exactas chirría con las explicaciones de los egiptólogos "de carrera" que solo acumulan explicaciones ad hoc sin el menor sentido.



Monsieur George dijo:


> La "ciencia" ha construido un relato falso de la historia de Egipto. Lo más probable es que lo que entendemos por "pueblo egipcio" se encontrara esas pirámides y las adorara como antiguos templos de los dioses. De hecho, como bien dices, en la cuarta dinastía y con las mastabas, intentaron reproducirlas, y no podían porque carecían de los conocimientos para hacerlas...



Eso parece muy razonable, sí.



Monsieur George dijo:


> Y me hace gracia la "ciencia oficial" cuando se atreve a hablar de qué relatos egipcios son historia verdadera y cuáles son mitos. Las dinastías de los faraones fue elaborada por *Manetón*. Bueno..., pues la ciencia oficial establece a través del listado de Manetón qué faraones son "históricos" y cuáles "míticos"... ¡Tócate los cojones! Empiezo en el 4.000 a.C como historia real con la I Dinastía, ¡¡Por qué yo lo valgo!! Lo de atrás es mito... *O es un mito todo, o es historia todo... *No vale decir "esto sí y esto no".



¡Exacto! Ya se ha comentado.



Monsieur George dijo:


> Personalmente creo que lo que se intenta tapar y ocultar desde la Ciencia oficial es la existencia de un Diluvio que diera por bueno el relato bíblico del Génesis. Hay incongruencias arqueológicas como las pirámides que no casan con el relato científico oficial, y como tienen que negar que el hombre tuvo una etapa antediluviana, se inventan todas las barbaridades sobre la historia de esas pirámides. Y no cabe duda que detrás de esa ocultación está esa asociación y hermandad discreta que mencionas...



En el caso de Egipto nos encontramos con un problema añadido: es un país islámico, por lo tanto es una herejía hablar de una humanidad con más de 6.000 años.

.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No te enfades hombre. Ve a la piscina y tírate desde el trampolín...que hace mucho calor y así te refrescas un rato tontorrón. Verás como luego ves las cosas esas de las pirámides más claras



Métete las pirámides por el ojete.


----------



## Vantage (22 Jul 2022)

Oh solon, Solon, vosotros los Helenos, no sois mas que niños...
No existe una vieja doctrina transmitida entre vosotros por una tradicion antigua, ni ninguna ciencia completa con la edad, y os dire la razon que hay tras estos hechos.

Han habido y habran de nuevo mumerosas destrucciones de la humanidad, derivadas de muchas causas, la mayoria de ellas provocadas por el fuego de la tierra y las inundaciones.

Pase lo que pase en vuestro pais o en el nuestro, o en cualquier otro pais del que estemos informados, cualquier accion que sea noble y grandiosa o destacable en algun modo, ya tuvo lugar, y todo ello fue inscrito hace mucho tiempo en los registros de nuestro templo, mientras que vosotros y otras naciones no mantuvieron registros imperecederos.

Y luego, despues de un periodo de tiempo, la inundacion habitual visita como una peste y deja solo a aquellos de vosotros que carecen de cartas y educacion, y por lo tanto, deben comenzar de nuevo como niños y sin saber nada de lo que sucedio en la antigüedad, ni entre nosotros, ni entre vosotros.

En cuanto a las genealogias suyas que nos ha relatado, no son mejores que cuentos para niños; en primer lugar, solo recuerda un diluvio, mientras que hubo varios. En segundo lugar, habito en su tierra, que no conoce, la raza mas honrada y noble de hombres que haya vivido, y de la que no sois sino una semilla o remanente.

Y esto no lo sabias, porque durante muchas generaciones, los supervivientes de esa destruccion, no hicieron registro alguno.

Hablado por un sacerdote de Egipto.
Platon​


----------



## imutes (22 Jul 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Oh solon, Solon, vosotros los Helenos, no sois mas que niños...
> No existe una vieja doctrina transmitida entre vosotros por una tradicion antigua, ni ninguna ciencia completa con la edad, y os dire la razon que hay tras estos hechos.
> 
> Han habido y habran de nuevo mumerosas destrucciones de la humanidad, derivadas de muchas causas, la mayoria de ellas provocadas por el fuego de la tierra y las inundaciones.
> ...



Por aportaciones como esta es por lo que este hilo es de tanto interés y es por lo que lo seguimos visistando.
¡Bravo!

.


----------



## LMLights (22 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo que fuera. Pero está claro que con la evidencia arqueológica habría que reconstruir toda la historia oficial de la Edad Antigua y la Prehistoria.



Habría que incluir ciclos catastróficos que trastocan no sólo la historia, sino el propio concepto de civilización. TABU.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Jul 2022)

Si las piramides eran tumbas, y estas fueron profanadas, cualquier estudio arqueologico al respecto sigue siendo un acto deliberado de profanacion. Y por lo tanto, un hecho constitutivo de delito.

O acaso los faraones que fueron alli sepultados no se merecen los mismos derechos que cualquier otra clase de difuntos.


----------



## elena francis (22 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Métete las pirámides por el ojete.



Una pregunta que quiero hacerte. ¿La rana del vídeo es un reptiliano de esos que ayudó a construir las pirámides?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Una pregunta que quiero hacerte. ¿La rana del vídeo es un reptiliano de esos que ayudó a construir las pirámides?
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132168



Ahora sí. Ya te lo has currado lo suficiente.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si las piramides eran tumbas, y estas fueron profanadas, cualquier estudio arqueologico al respecto sigue siendo un acto deliberado de profanacion. Y por lo tanto, un hecho constitutivo de delito.
> 
> O acaso los faraones que fueron alli sepultados no se merecen los mismos derechos que cualquier otra clase de difuntos.



Pero que los faraones las utilizaran como mausoleos no implica que las construyeran ellos.


----------



## elena francis (23 Jul 2022)

Vaya. Alguien me ha ignorao...que pena más grande que tengo... 

@Paddy McAloon Me lo puedo currar más...


----------



## SolyCalma (23 Jul 2022)

No se ya si alguien lo habrá puesto pero a mi parecer las piramides es muy probable que fuesen creadas por algun tipo de inteligencia extraterrestde, y lo digo no por miles de misterios que hay, además, cuantas posibilidades habia de que juato en la misma latitud se hicieran otras pirámides en América, no habiendo tenido entre ellos ningun contacto? Es absurdo pensar que estamos solos en este universo l ha tenido que haber contacto con seres mas inteligentes que el humano


----------



## Kategorie C (24 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Making a stone vase with primitive tools: Lost Ancient High Technology



Mmmm... especialistas realizan un vaso de mármol (mohs 3-4) de 80 x 135 mm en seis meses de trabajo de ocho horas al día, cinco días a la semana. Se les parte por la mitad y tienen que hacerlo más pequeño. Más tarde, se les parte una pieza del cuello y tienen que pegarla con pegamento.

Ahora que prueben con diorita (mohs 5-6, según el tipo), granito (mohs 6-7) o basalto (mohs 5-6,5).

Si estos vídeos de YouTube son las "evidencias científicas" que maneja la Ciencia, apañaos estamos. Luego que si el covic existe.

Les honra el haber utilizado herramientas de cobre, cuarzo, taladro de arco, etc., pero esto solo vale como anécdota y frivolidad.


----------



## tatenen (24 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Dímelo tú.



Serás tú el que tendrás que decírmelo, pues eres tú el que me ignoraste, no yo, amos digo yo...


----------



## tatenen (24 Jul 2022)

@imutes :

A ver, que no me has entendido, lo que quería decir es que si quitas los bloques de revestimiento y otros, que es lo que hicieron durante siglos para construir en la zona, pues te queda una pirámide irregular obviamente, y ahí es difícil establecer las precisiones de sus medidas y dimensiones. Como dices, cuando encontraron caras internas de los que quedaban y vieron la precisión, pues ahí extrapolaron y entendieron que eso er ala norma.

En lo de magufo, pues sí, estoy de acuerdo, pero lo he usado un poco como boomerang, porque si te pones a utilizar el término como quien creen en disparates sin sustento, resulta que el oficialismo es más magufo que las teorías de conspiración. Pero sí, el uso de esa palabra al final da la impresión de que te la atribuyes a ti mismo.


----------



## n_flamel (24 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Y me hace gracia la "ciencia oficial" cuando se atreve a hablar de qué relatos egipcios son historia verdadera y cuáles son mitos. Las dinastías de los faraones fue elaborada por *Manetón*. Bueno..., pues la ciencia oficial establece a través del listado de Manetón qué faraones son "históricos" y cuáles "míticos"... ¡Tócate los cojones! Empiezo en el 4.000 a.C como historia real con la I Dinastía, ¡¡Por qué yo lo valgo!! Lo de atrás es mito... *O es un mito todo, o es historia todo... *No vale decir "esto sí y esto no".
> 
> @Luis Castaño



Esto es crucial. Por supuesto se puede y se debe diferenciar historia de mito, aunque cuanto más atrás vamos en la historia más se confunden ambos conceptos para aquelos pueblos, pero claro debe hacerse con un criterio objetivo, no como lo hace la arqueología oficial.


----------



## imutes (24 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> @imutes :
> 
> A ver, que no me has entendido, lo que quería decir es que si quitas los bloques de revestimiento y otros, que es lo que hicieron durante siglos para construir en la zona, pues te queda una pirámide irregular obviamente, y ahí es difícil establecer las precisiones de sus medidas y dimensiones. Como dices, cuando encontraron caras internas de los que quedaban y vieron la precisión, pues ahí extrapolaron y entendieron que eso er ala norma.



Creo que no he sabido explicarme.







En la foto puedes ver lo que queda de los bloques de revestimiento y te puedes hacer una idea de la superficie de una cara. Las caras que no han quedado expuestas a la erosión están tan en íntimo contacto que sus juntas son indistinguibles en la foto. Eso obliga a pulirlas con tal precisión que corresponde con la norma que aplicaríamos a un prisma óptico. Esa precisión también se aplica a los bloques de granito de la Gran Galería etc.

Los "bloques" que forman las estructura principal son piedras de formas irregulares que encajan entre sí como en un gigantesco puzzle en 3D 

¡Asombroso!

En cuanto a las medidas de La Gran Pirámide desde que Petrie inaguró la dsiciplina de la arqueología aplcando los más sofisticados métodos de medición se han intentado confirmar los resultados que obtuvo siendo que cada estudio daba medidas algo diferentes. Conclusión, si solo medir la estructura con gran precisión ya es muy complicado incluso para los más modernos métodos ¡imagina lo complicado que es materializarlos en piedra!

¡Impresionante!



tatenen dijo:


> En lo de magufo, pues sí, estoy de acuerdo, pero lo he usado un poco como boomerang, porque si te pones a utilizar el término como quien creen en disparates sin sustento, resulta que el oficialismo es más magufo que las teorías de conspiración. Pero sí, el uso de esa palabra al final da la impresión de que te la atribuyes a ti mismo.



El palabro magufo identifica a la secta de los pseudoescépticos por eso no recomiendo utilizarlo.



Kategorie C dijo:


> Mmmm... especialistas realizan un vaso de mármol (mohs 3-4) de 80 x 135 mm en seis meses de trabajo de ocho horas al día, cinco días a la semana. Se les parte por la mitad y tienen que hacerlo más pequeño. Más tarde, se les parte una pieza del cuello y tienen que pegarla con pegamento.
> 
> Ahora que prueben con diorita (mohs 5-6, según el tipo), granito (mohs 6-7) o basalto (mohs 5-6,5).
> 
> ...




Ahora calculemos cuanto tiempo y esfuerzo se debería emplear para contruir en granito esto







O esto otro, también en granito, pulido a espejo, hueco y con angularidad perfecta.








*¿Descartamos ya de una vez por todas lo imposible?*​
¡Saludos!

.


----------



## tatenen (25 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Creo que no he sabido explicarme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo de magufo no hay discusión, estoy de acuerdo.
Con lo de los bloques de revestimiento, tampoco. A mi me mosqueaba que Petrie, hace tantos años, adjudicara esa precisión tan precisa cuando la pirámida estaba "descacarillada". Obviamente existen métodos para estimarlo si te faltan piezas, estimando las piezas que faltan y haciendo medias y tal. Por eso mi duda mayor siempre ha sido la precisión. Si la precisión es del orden de unos pocos cm y es así no especulación, de ninguna manera los egipcios pudieron hacer eso, y nosotros tampoco, o sí, dedicando una cantidad de recursos disparatada. Luego ya cuando te intenan colar los años que tardaron, etc, pues ves que es todo un absurdo. Gracia me hace cuando dicen que sí, que hacían ánforas de diorita a cascoporro porque se han puesto a pulir una y lo han logrado después de 4 meses, pero eso sí, puliendo una piedra de dureza inferior. Y si dices que la extrapoación es un disparate, eres un magufo, un conspiranoico, terraplanista y antivacunas. Ah, y un facha, franquismo, y pantano.


----------



## imutes (25 Jul 2022)

@tatenen sobre Petrie me planteo lo contario, dado el error observado ¿no sería posible que Petrie hubiera calculado mal cual era exactamente el vertice noreste y sureste  ?

No obstante repasemos el "error".

Fíjate en el suiguiente gráfico. Incluye las medidas de las caras norte y sur tomadas por Petrie, Dash y los promedios obtenidos por el conjunto de las diversas medidas llevadas a cabo desde 1883.







Según Petrie, la diferencia de longitud entre la cara norte y sur es de* 2,5 mm*

Según Dash la diferencia es de *5 mm*

Según el promedio es de 0,2 mm

*¡Diefrencias milimétricas o submilimétricas sobre una distancia, redondeando, de 230,4 m!*

Llama la atención que ni con los más sofisticados sistemas de medición modernos se haya conseguido ponerse de acuerdo en la medida exacta. Eso nos da una idea de cuán difícil es ya solo medir con tal exactitud. Pero no hablamos de solo medir sino de construir en piedra una sofisticada estructura gigantesca.

*¿Aceptamos el termino precisón óptica como correcto de una vez por todas?*​¡Saludos!

.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Jul 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> No se ya si alguien lo habrá puesto pero a mi parecer las piramides es muy probable que fuesen creadas por algun tipo de inteligencia extraterrestde, y lo digo no por miles de misterios que hay, además, cuantas posibilidades habia de que juato en la misma latitud se hicieran otras pirámides en América, no habiendo tenido entre ellos ningun contacto? Es absurdo pensar que estamos solos en este universo l ha tenido que haber contacto con seres mas inteligentes que el humano



Sí, muchos en Burbuja se adscriben a la teoría aliens-atlantes-mutantes.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Luis Castaño (26 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> @tatenen sobre Petrie me planteo lo contario, dado el error observado ¿no sería posible que Petrie hubiera calculado mal cual era exactamente el vertice noreste y sureste  ?
> 
> No obstante repasemos el "error".
> 
> ...



1/ @tatenen sobre Petrie me planteo lo contario, dado el error observado ¿no sería posible que Petrie hubiera calculado mal cual era exactamente el vértice noreste y sureste?

No obstante, repasemos el "error".

Fíjate en el siguiente gráfico. Incluye las medidas de las caras norte y sur tomadas por Petrie, Dash y los promedios obtenidos por el conjunto de las diversas medidas llevadas a cabo desde 1883.







Según Petrie, la diferencia de longitud entre la cara norte y sur es de *2,5 mm*

Según Dash la diferencia es de *5 mm*

Según el promedio es de 0,2 mm

R1/ Todos esos datos son muy dudosos. Petrie y Dash midieron en Pulgadas inglesas así que esos datos en metros son una conversión. Por otro lado, la GP no se realizó en Pulgadas inglesas sino en medidas egipcias. Por último, ni Petrie ni Dash conocen bien los textos antiguos ni el sistema de medidas de la Antigüedad, tanto en Egipto como en otras culturas.

Conociendo esos textos es todo mucho más fácil:

Herodoto: Lado de la base de la Gran Pirámide = 8 Pletros.

Herón: 1 Pletro = 100 Pies reales de 4 Palmas o 16 Dedos.

Total: 8 Pletros x 100 Pies reales x 16 Dedos = 12.800 Dedos.

Aplicando el valor correcto: 12.800 Dedos x 1,8 cm = 230,40 m.

Ya está. Y por supuesto aplicando Dedos (1,8 cm), no Pulgadas inglesas (2,54 cm):

File:Measuring ruler-N 1538-IMG 4492-gradient.jpg - Wikipedia

2/ *¡Diferencias milimétricas o submilimétricas sobre una distancia, redondeando, de 230,4 m!*

R2/ Vaya. 

Por fin da usted el dato correcto de 230,40 m. Ya era hora. Yo llevo dándolo desde mis primeros comentarios en este hilo (página 17, más o menos). 

Pero bueno, bien está. Más vale tarde que nunca.

3/ Llama la atención que ni con los más sofisticados sistemas de medición modernos se haya conseguido ponerse de acuerdo en la medida exacta. Eso nos da una idea de cuán difícil es ya solo medir con tal exactitud. Pero no hablamos de solo medir sino de construir en piedra una sofisticada estructura gigantesca.

R3/ Le llama la atención a usted, pero no tiene nada de misterioso.

La Arquitectura puede definirse como una actividad en 3 etapas:

Proyecto: Edificio ideal (Sistema de medidas + Planos)

Proceso: Trabajo (Materiales + Técnicas de construcción).

Resultado: Edificio terminado (+ Modificaciones posteriores).

La medida exacta (ideal) se da sólo en los planos. 

En un edificio terminado hay variaciones y en un edificio ya deteriorado como es la GP las medidas que se han tomado son estimaciones.

4/ *¿Aceptamos el termino precisión óptica como correcto de una vez por todas?*

¡Saludos!

R4/ Es preferible estudiar los textos en los que los autores antiguos nos explican cómo medían y nos dan, incluso, las dimensiones de algunos edificios, como es el caso de la GP, por ejemplo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Jul 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> La solucion de la construcción de las piramides te la dan las piramides adyacentes de las reinas. En verdad no estan hechas todo de bloques. Hay una capa externa de bloque de caliza con varias filas de ancho y el resto es relleno con escombro. Las piramides mas pequeñas por dentro son solo escombro.



Son simples copias. 
Las piramides son del tiempo de saxahuaman


----------



## tatenen (26 Jul 2022)

@imutes 
Efectiviwonder, andamos mal midiendo las cosas como para construirlas nosotros a una precision dificil de medir ya. Los numeros como dicces bailan, pero si hablamos de doiscrepancias de pocos cm, la cosa para mi esta clara: los egipcios antiguos no pudieron construir eso.
@Luis Castaño 
Sigo sin entenderte, insistes en poner como argumento el sistema metrico usado, que si codos, pulgadas, metro real o pie republicano. Y? Da igual la metrica usada tio, estamos hablando de precisiones. mide las piramedes en pies, en codos reales o manos palmos republicanos, midelas en cm o en nm si hay huevos, si al final resulta que, por ejemplo, el vertice esta desplazado 5 cm (o su equivalente en mofletes budistas), blanco y en botella, eso es una precision fuera del tiempo adjudicado a los egipcios. Luego hablas del tema de que hace un arquitecto para construir un edificio. Pues te equivocas, el edificio en si, es obra del ingenero civil, el arquitecto es el que te dice lo que quiere, disena interiores, ergonomia, acabados, pero por ejemplo, una estructura, salvo que sea algo pequeno, no la proyecta el arquitecto. Y de nuevo, cuando conoci ingenieros civiles y arquitectos y les plantee el tema de las piramides, su tamano y precision, siempre me dijeron que a dia de hoy eso no es posible, o muy muy dificil.


----------



## Luis Castaño (26 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> @imutes
> Efectiviwonder, andamos mal midiendo las cosas como para construirlas nosotros a una precision dificil de medir ya. Los numeros como dicces bailan, pero si hablamos de doiscrepancias de pocos cm, la cosa para mi esta clara: los egipcios antiguos no pudieron construir eso.
> @Luis Castaño
> Sigo sin entenderte, insistes en poner como argumento el sistema metrico usado, que si codos, pulgadas, metro real o pie republicano. Y? Da igual la metrica usada tio, estamos hablando de precisiones. mide las piramedes en pies, en codos reales o manos palmos republicanos, midelas en cm o en nm si hay huevos, si al final resulta que, por ejemplo, el vertice esta desplazado 5 cm (o su equivalente en mofletes budistas), blanco y en botella, eso es una precision fuera del tiempo adjudicado a los egipcios. Luego hablas del tema de que hace un arquitecto para construir un edificio. Pues te equivocas, el edificio en si, es obra del ingenero civil, el arquitecto es el que te dice lo que quiere, disena interiores, ergonomia, acabados, pero por ejemplo, una estructura, salvo que sea algo pequeno, no la proyecta el arquitecto. Y de nuevo, cuando conoci ingenieros civiles y arquitectos y les plantee el tema de las piramides, su tamano y precision, siempre me dijeron que a dia de hoy eso no es posible, o muy muy dificil.



1/ Efectiviwonder, andamos mal midiendo las cosas como para construirlas nosotros a una precisión difícil de medir ya. Los números como dices bailan, pero si hablamos de discrepancias de pocos cm, la cosa para mi está clara: los egipcios antiguos no pudieron construir eso.

@Luis Castaño

Sigo sin entenderte, insistes en poner como argumento el sistema métrico usado, que si codos, pulgadas, metro real o pie republicano. ¿Y? Da igual la métrica usada tío, estamos hablando de precisiones. mide las pirámides en pies, en codos reales o manos palmos republicanos, mídelas en cm o en nm si hay huevos, si al final resulta que, por ejemplo, el vértice está desplazado 5 cm (o su equivalente en mofletes budistas), blanco y en botella, eso es una precisión fuera del tiempo adjudicado a los egipcios.

R1/ Pues creo que no es tan difícil de entender y que me estoy explicando de forma sencilla y clara. Pero en fin lo explicaré de nuevo. 

Básicamente, se trata de estudiar las cosas bien.

Los números bailan (pueden bailar) por varios motivos:

1/ Por medir un edificio egipcio en una unidad de medida que no es la suya: la Pulgada inglesa.

2/ Por medir en Pulgadas inglesas y hacer conversiones. Ahí pueden producirse variaciones.

3/ Porque una cosa es el proyecto del edificio y otra el edificio terminado.

Resumiendo:

No, no da igual el sistema de medidas usado. Si estamos hablando de un edificio egipcio y se quiere estudiarlo bien hay que aplicar el sistema de medidas con el que se diseñó y construyó. Así que hay que aplicar el sistema de medidas egipcio, no el sistema inglés.

Petrie y Dash no lo conocían bien e hicieron lo que pudieron, claro. Pero el conocimiento avanza y como ahora tenemos nuevos datos pues se puede revisar el trabajo que hicieron (y señalar los errores que cometieron) y sobre todo se puede estudiar mejor el edificio (porque esos nuevos datos permiten conocer bien, ahora sí, el sistema de medidas que se empleó).

En cuanto a la precisión, pues lo primero será saber qué medida querían obtener los egipcios (esos 8 Pletros, por ejemplo), luego será saber qué longitud física es (que en el sistema métrico decimal o, mejor, en el sistema internacional corresponde a 230,40 m) y ya sabiendo eso y viendo qué medida obtuvieron podremos valorar qué tal cumplieron el objetivo que se fijaron.

Algo que es bastante difícil porque, como ya he dicho, una cosa es el proyecto del edificio (lo que se quiere conseguir) y otra el edificio terminado (lo que realmente se consigue) y porque, por otro lado, la GP es un edificio muy deteriorado así que eso complica bastante el medirlo.

2/ Luego hablas del tema de que hace un arquitecto para construir un edificio. Pues te equivocas, el edificio en sí es obra del ingeniero civil, el arquitecto es el que te dice lo que quiere, diseña interiores, ergonomía, acabados, pero, por ejemplo, una estructura, salvo que sea algo pequeño, no la proyecta el arquitecto.

R2/ No. Yo no he hablado de arquitectos. Ni tampoco de ingenieros civiles. He puesto un esquema general de la Arquitectura (o si lo prefiere, la construcción) como una actividad en 3 etapas. Un esquema explicativo en el que se pueden encajar todos los datos que tenemos:

1/ Proyecto: Edificio ideal (Sistema de medidas + Trazados geométricos)

2/ Proceso: Trabajo (Materiales + Técnicas de construcción).

3/ Resultado: Edificio terminado + Modificaciones posteriores.

Hablar de arquitectos e ingenieros civiles es situarse ahora. Pero es que no estamos hablando del Siglo XXI sino del Antiguo Egipto. Estrictamente hablando esas figuras (arquitecto, ingeniero civil) ni siquiera existen. Lo que existe es el “director de las obras del faraón”:

Inicio de cita:

Además, los grandes arquitectos, los que estaban a cargo de las obras de la realeza, no sólo se ocupaban de proyectar tumbas y santuarios, sino que, como indicaba su cargo, eran los «directores de todas las obras del rey».

Fin de cita.

Referencia:

Arquitectos del faraón, los constructores de Egipto

3/ Y de nuevo, cuando conocí ingenieros civiles y arquitectos y les planteé el tema de las pirámides, su tamaño y precisión, siempre me dijeron que a día de hoy eso no es posible, o muy muy difícil.

R3/ Pues muy bien. Pero, una vez más, esos arquitectos e ingenieros civiles serán expertos en su actividad actual, ¿no? Quiero decir: ¿qué saben de los textos antiguos, de las reglas antiguas, del sistema de medidas antropométrico empleado en la Antigüedad…?

Porque sin conocimientos especializados en un tema (conocimientos que no tiene por qué tener todo el mundo) pues es fácil meter la pata en cualquier ámbito.

A mí por ejemplo no se me ocurriría intentar levantar el Burj-Khalifa porque no tengo los conocimientos suficientes. Si quisiera hacerlo tendría que intentar adquirirlos primero, ¿no?

Pues esto es igual. ¿Saben esos señores cómo estudiar (bien) los tratados antiguos sobre medidas? ¿Saben que se conservan reglas egipcias? ¿Las han estudiado en condiciones? ¿Saben dónde se conserva el modelo humano que era la unidad central del sistema de medidas antropométrico empleado en la Antigüedad? ¿Lo han estudiado en directo? Etc.

Sobre todo esto tiene usted abundante información en mis comentarios. Si de verdad le interesa el tema puede usted leerlos. Quizá llegue a saber más de medidas antiguas que haciendo caso a esos ingenieros civiles y arquitectos a los que les planteó usted el tema.

Un saludo.


----------



## imutes (26 Jul 2022)

¡Ay @Luis Castaño! Vosotros, los pseudoescépticos, sois como niños ... ¿Cuando aprenderás a ser consecuente con tus decisiones? Si me tienes en el ignore ¿qué haces citándome?

Yo te respondo: simulas que me ignoras para eludir mis preguntas porque no tienes respuestas.

Ese redondeo a 230,40 m llevo haciéndolo hace por lo menos hace 40 páginas por cuestiones meramente prácticas pero ¿no dices que medir en metros no vale? Otra vez, no eres capaz de ser consecuente con tus afirmaciones.

En todo caso, como ya te dije y como te explica @tatenen, no importa la unidad de medida. ¡Vaya metrólogo estás hecho! Midas en pulgadas, metros, pies etc, el resultado es que las caras son prácticamente idénticas. O, si lo quieres en medidas antropométricas, deberías añadir el "Pelo de Escroto Faraónico" para medir las diferencias entre la longitud de las caras. ¡Ojo, si utilizas esa medida en tus publicaciones! ¡La tengo registrada con copyright!

Y no, no estamos hablando sobre el plano porque no hay plano. Estamos midiendo una construcción monumental y podemos constatar sin lugar a dudas por las partes que siguen intactas cual era el margen de error con el que trabajaron los ingenieros de La Gran Pirámide.

*¿Aceptamos el termino precisión óptica como correcto de una vez por todas?*​ Solo resaltar como baja el nivel del hilo cada vez que apareces tú con tu perrillo por aquí ¡Qué estúpido se vuelve el debate!

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Luis Castaño (26 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Ay @Luis Castaño! Vosotros, los pseudoescépticos, sois como niños ... ¿Cuando aprenderás a ser consecuente con tus decisiones? Si me tienes en el ignore ¿qué haces citándome?
> 
> Yo te respondo: simulas que me ignoras para eludir mis preguntas porque no tienes respuestas.
> 
> ...



1/ ¡Ay @Luis Castaño! Vosotros, los pseudoescépticos, sois como niños ... ¿Cuándo aprenderás a ser consecuente con tus decisiones? Si me tienes en el ignore ¿qué haces citándome?

R1/ Lamentablemente cuando entro con el móvil sí me salen sus comentarios. Y como he visto que seguía usted repitiendo información errónea / falsa en sus afirmaciones he entrado a señalar que lo es y a rebatirla. No por usted, que no me interesa en absoluto, sino pensando en que quienes lean estos comentarios no se queden con esos datos erróneos que usted pone.

2/ Yo te respondo: simulas que me ignoras para eludir mis preguntas porque no tienes respuestas.

R2/ No hace falta que usted se auto-responda. Ya acabo de hacerlo yo. Lo repito:

He entrado a señalar que sigue usted repitiendo información errónea / falsa en sus afirmaciones y a rebatirla. No por usted, que no me interesa en absoluto, sino pensando en que quienes lean estos comentarios no se queden con esos datos erróneos que usted pone.

3/ Ese redondeo a 230,40 m llevo haciéndolo hace por lo menos hace 40 páginas por cuestiones meramente prácticas, pero ¿no dices que medir en metros no vale? Otra vez, no eres capaz de ser consecuente con tus afirmaciones.

R3/ Veo que no sabe usted entender siquiera lo que he escrito.

Afortunadamente quienes lean estos comentarios seguramente sepan leer y entender mejor que usted.

Yo no he dicho que los egipcios midieran en metros.

He puesto las medidas en el sistema de medidas antiguo (8 Pletros = 8 x 100 Pies de 16 Dedos = 12.800 Dedos) y luego, aplicando el valor del Dedo (cuyo valor es 1,8 cm y que está grabado en las reglas egipcias, reglas que también he puesto), he realizado la conversión del sistema de medidas antiguo al métrico.

Vuelvo a poner la información.

No para usted, claro, que no sabe entender cosas tan simples como éstas, sino para que quienes entren y lean este comentario la tengan a mano:

Herodoto: Lado de la base de la Gran Pirámide = 8 Pletros.

Herón: 1 Pletro = 100 Pies reales de 4 Palmas o 16 Dedos.

Total: 8 Pletros x 100 Pies reales x 16 Dedos = 12.800 Dedos.

Aplicando el valor correcto: 12.800 Dedos x 1,8 cm = 230,40 m.

4/ En todo caso, como ya te dije y como te explica @tatenen, no importa la unidad de medida. ¡Vaya metrólogo estás hecho! Midas en pulgadas, metros, pies etc, el resultado es que las caras son prácticamente idénticas. O, si lo quieres en medidas antropométricas, deberías añadir el "Pelo de Escroto Faraónico" para medir las diferencias entre la longitud de las caras. ¡Ojo, si utilizas esa medida en tus publicaciones! ¡La tengo registrada con copyright!

R4/ Una vez más demuestra usted no saber nada en absoluto de Metrología Histórica y hablar desde la ignorancia. Puede usted decir mil veces que no importa la unidad de medida que eso no hará que su afirmación sea cierta. Por supuesto que el sistema de medidas empleado importa.

Con comentarios como este (y todos los suyos en este hilo) sigue demostrando abiertamente que no sabe nada de Metrología Histórica y que habla de este tema desde la ignorancia. Lo increíble (y lamentable) es que lleve comentarios y comentarios pontificando sobre un tema del que no tiene ni idea, pero qué se le va a hacer.

5/ Y no, no estamos hablando sobre el plano porque no hay plano. Estamos midiendo una construcción monumental y podemos constatar sin lugar a dudas por las partes que siguen intactas cual era el margen de error con el que trabajaron los ingenieros de La Gran Pirámide.

*¿Aceptamos el termino precisión óptica como correcto de una vez por todas?*

Solo resaltar como baja el nivel del hilo cada vez que apareces tú con tu perrillo por aquí ¡Qué estúpido se vuelve el debate!

¡Saludos!

R5/ Más ignorancia.

Sí que hay plano. Por supuesto que lo hay y se conserva. Así que una vez más sigue usted hablando sin saber y demostrando su ignorancia voluntaria en este tema. Y subrayo lo de voluntaria porque toda esa información está puesta en este hilo desde mis primeros comentarios así que lo que pasa es que seguramente no la ha leído usted siquiera.

En fin, espero que este comentario mío sirva a quienes estén sinceramente interesados en el tema para que tengan a mano los datos correctos y no los datos erróneos que usted difunde.

Dicho esto, vuelvo a ponerle en el ignore. Tendré que ver cómo hacer para que tampoco me aparezcan sus comentarios llenos de errores cuando entro con el móvil. ¡Saludos!


----------



## tatenen (27 Jul 2022)

@imutes 
No sabia que el elemento este te habia mandado al ignore por no estar de acuerdo con el. Fijate si es garante del oficialismo, que te ignora por no estar de acuerdo con el, justo lo que hace el Hawas como no vayas a decirle que tiene much razon en todo. Los ofcialistas de la maguferia son tan predecibles que resultan enternecedores a veces
@Luis Castaño 
Tu eres de letras, y yo soy de ciencias. De hecho, como dije en anteriores mensajes mios, he trabajado con sistemas de metrologia que disciernen un 1nm. Son asi de precisos no porque usen un sistema metrico en metros, pulgadas o pies de madagascar, es porque llegan a esa precision. No eres la primera persona de letras que se mete en fregaos cientificos por asi decir, y suelta disparates de bulto y no solo se reafirman repitiendo lo mismo, sino que encima pretenden saber mas que tu del tema. Lo tuyo es reiterativo: pretendes tener razon porque para ti, resumiendo: "usar una metrica u otra te da una precision u otra en una construccion o en la medida de la misma". La magnitud de tu disparate es comparable a la piramide de keops, macho. Y encima, te jactas de ello.


----------



## Luis Castaño (27 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> @imutes
> No sabia que el elemento este te habia mandado al ignore por no estar de acuerdo con el. Fijate si es garante del oficialismo, que te ignora por no estar de acuerdo con el, justo lo que hace el Hawas como no vayas a decirle que tiene much razon en todo. Los ofcialistas de la maguferia son tan predecibles que resultan enternecedores a veces
> @Luis Castaño
> Tu eres de letras, y yo soy de ciencias. De hecho, como dije en anteriores mensajes mios, he trabajado con sistemas de metrologia que disciernen un 1nm. Son asi de precisos no porque usen un sistema metrico en metros, pulgadas o pies de madagascar, es porque llegan a esa precision. No eres la primera persona de letras que se mete en fregaos cientificos por asi decir, y suelta disparates de bulto y no solo se reafirman repitiendo lo mismo, sino que encima pretenden saber mas que tu del tema. Lo tuyo es reiterativo: pretendes tener razon porque para ti, resumiendo: "usar una metrica u otra te da una precision u otra en una construccion o en la medida de la misma". La magnitud de tu disparate es comparable a la piramide de keops, macho. Y encima, te jactas de ello.



1/ No sabia que el elemento este te habia mandado al ignore por no estar de acuerdo con el. Fijate si es garante del oficialismo, que te ignora por no estar de acuerdo con el, justo lo que hace el Hawas como no vayas a decirle que tiene much razon en todo. Los ofcialistas de la maguferia son tan predecibles que resultan enternecedores a veces

R1/ No sabe usted muchas cosas porque desde que entró se negó a leerse el hilo desde el principio así que habla sin saber.

Y como resultado mete la pata, claro.

No. Yo no pasé al forero imutes al ignore por no estar de acuerdo conmigo.

Lo envié al ignore cuando, tras poner yo en evidencia que él hablaba sin saber, empezó a insultarme y faltarme al respeto.

2/ Tu eres de letras, y yo soy de ciencias. De hecho, como dije en anteriores mensajes mios, he trabajado con sistemas de metrologia que disciernen un 1nm. Son asi de precisos no porque usen un sistema metrico en metros, pulgadas o pies de madagascar, es porque llegan a esa precision. No eres la primera persona de letras que se mete en fregaos cientificos por asi decir, y suelta disparates de bulto y no solo se reafirman repitiendo lo mismo, sino que encima pretenden saber mas que tu del tema. Lo tuyo es reiterativo: pretendes tener razon porque para ti, resumiendo: "usar una metrica u otra te da una precision u otra en una construccion o en la medida de la misma". La magnitud de tu disparate es comparable a la piramide de keops, macho. Y encima, te jactas de ello.

R2/ En cuanto a estas observaciones vuelve a dejar usted claro que eso que dice de que "lleva currando en Ciencia toda la vida" es muy dudoso.

Hace usted una distinción muy habitual (y errónea) entre usted que es de Ciencias y yo que soy de Letras.

Con esto demuestra que no tiene ni idea de que la Filología es una Ciencia ni de a qué se dedica.

Para su información es una disciplina en la que se aplica el método científico pero bueno tampoco estoy aquí para darle clases. Digo yo que alguien como usted, que "lleva currando en Ciencia toda la vida", sabrá buscar información (aunque hasta ahora no lo haya demostrado en absoluto).

Por último, quizá haya trabajado usted con sistemas de metrología que disciernen un 1 nm pero lo que está claro es que de Metrología Histórica tiene la misma idea que el forero imutes, es decir, ninguna. Que es lógico porque no tiene porqué ser usted especialista en ello. Pero desde luego está dejando claro en sus comentarios que no lo es. Así que a lo mejor sabe usted más que yo de sistemas de metrología que disciernen 1 nm pero desde luego de Metrología Histórica sé más yo que usted. Entre otras cosas porque es mi campo de investigación desde hace 10 años.

Un saludo.

PD:

Por cierto.

Yo jamás he dicho que "usar una métrica u otra te da una precisión u otra en una construcción o en la medida de la misma".

Eso lo dice usted pero yo jamás he dicho algo semejante. Así que no empiece a atribuirme afirmaciones que yo no he hecho. Gracias.

Yo lo que he dicho (y lo sigo manteniendo) es que para estudiar bien un edificio egipcio (como lo es la Gran Pirámide) hay que conocer bien el sistema de medidas egipcio, algo que no es el caso ni de Petrie, ni de Dash, ni del forero imutes, ni de usted. Así que lo primero que hay que hacer es empezar por ahí. Eso es algo básico. Simple sentido común, vamos. Una vez hecho eso ya se podrá seguir avanzando en el estudio del edificio.

Un saludo.


----------



## tatenen (27 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ No sabia que el elemento este te habia mandado al ignore por no estar de acuerdo con el. Fijate si es garante del oficialismo, que te ignora por no estar de acuerdo con el, justo lo que hace el Hawas como no vayas a decirle que tiene much razon en todo. Los ofcialistas de la maguferia son tan predecibles que resultan enternecedores a veces
> 
> R1/ No sabe usted muchas cosas porque desde que entró se negó a leerse el hilo desde el principio así que habla sin saber.
> 
> ...



Sigue insultando que algo queda... Así que un filólogo no es ya un científico, sino que sabe de metrología más que alguien que se dedica al desarrollo de máquinas de litografía óptica, entre otras cosas. Te dejas en evidencia en cada mensaje. Insistes, una vez más, en que no puedes caracterizar una construcción antigua sin conocer la métrica de sus constructores. Desde luego, que un filólogo afirme eso no habla muy bien del grado de cientifidad de la filología, no nos vamos a engañar....


----------



## imutes (27 Jul 2022)

«Si queremos entender a qué tipo de precisión apuntaban los antiguos, nuestros errores al examinar su trabajo deben ser tan pequeños que sean insignificantes por el lado de sus errores. Si se acercaron a la centésima de pulgada más cercana, debemos ir a la milésima más cercana, para saber cuáles eran sus ideas de precisión» (Petrie 1883:Introducción).

Petrie utilizaba pulgadas inglesas de 0.0254 m, con una tolerancia especificada de ± 0.6. Con esta metodología concluyó que la diferencia de longitud entre la cara norte y la cara sur era de era de 0,1 pulgadas, redondeando 2,5 mm.

Ok, desde 1883 han habido algunos ajustes menores que podrían dar alguna discrepancia, así que observemos las medidas de Dash (2015) que nos da una diferencia de 5 mm. Si tomamos como ejemplo la media de las medidas topográficas de alta precisón desde 1883 a la actualidad ¡la diferencia es de 0,2 mm!

Pero mejor nos olvidamos de todo esto y aceptamos los pletros de un griego de hace dosmil y pico años como la mejor medida a aplicar. 

¡Qué ridículo se vuelve el debate!

@tatenen El elemento no me ha enviado al ignore por no estar de acuerdo con él, símula que me ignora para eludir mis preguntas porque no tiene respuesta. Pero ahí lo tienes, citándome ¡En el fondo me adora! Juas.

Cualquier debate con el es estéril: él ha venido a promocionar lo suyo y punto. Sirve para subir el hilo pero lo hace tan estúpido, pedante y aburrido que no merece la pena.

Ya ha quedado firmemente establecido el nivel de perfección alcanzada en La Gran Pirámide. Recomiendo seguir el hilo a partir de ahí y dejarnos de debates estériles.

¡Saludos!
.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Cualquier debate con el es estéril: él ha venido a promocionar lo suyo y punto. Sirve para subir el hilo pero lo hace tan estúpido, pedante y aburrido que no merece la pena.



Efectivamente, viene a ser un discípulo de Paco Umbral.


----------



## Luis Castaño (28 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Sigue insultando que algo queda... Así que un filólogo no es ya un científico, sino que sabe de metrología más que alguien que se dedica al desarrollo de máquinas de litografía óptica, entre otras cosas. Te dejas en evidencia en cada mensaje. Insistes, una vez más, en que no puedes caracterizar una construcción antigua sin conocer la métrica de sus constructores. Desde luego, que un filólogo afirme eso no habla muy bien del grado de cientifidad de la filología, no nos vamos a engañar....



Primero haré unas observaciones generales.

Me alegra por fin saber a qué se dedica usted y daré por bueno que se dedique “al desarrollo de máquinas de litografía óptica”.

Me parece muy bien que se dedique usted a eso y es posible que hasta sea usted muy bueno en su trabajo. Pero saber mucho de litografía óptica no implica necesariamente saber mucho de Metrología Histórica ni específicamente de Metrología Antigua.

Así que no, no le estoy insultando.

Todos sabemos más de unos temas y menos de otros.

Usted sabrá mucho del campo en que trabaja y yo sé mucho del campo que llevo investigando 10 años. Y ya está. No hay más.

Y ahora vamos con su comentario:

1/ Sigue insultando que algo queda...

R1/ Repito. No le estoy insultando.

Simplemente señalo que sabe usted menos de Metrología Histórica que yo.

2/ Así que un filólogo no es ya un científico, sino que sabe de metrología más que alguien que se dedica al desarrollo de máquinas de litografía óptica, entre otras cosas.

R2/ La Filología es una Ciencia. Podría usted haber buscado información sobre ello, pero veo que prefiere seguir hablando sin saber. Al igual que con imutes pondré yo esa información. No para usted, claro, sino para que quienes lean estos comentarios estén al tanto de ello.

Ramas de la Ciencia:

Ramas de la ciencia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.

“Las ramas de la ciencia, disciplinas científicas, o simplemente ciencias, se suelen dividir en tres grupos: ciencias formales, ciencias naturales, y ciencias humanas o ciencias sociales”.

Filología:

https://dle.rae.es/filología

filología

Del lat. philologĭa, y este del gr. φιλολογία philología.

1. f. Ciencia que estudia las culturas tal como se manifiestan en su lengua y en su literatura, principalmente a través de los textos escritos.

2. f. Técnica que se aplica a los textos para reconstruirlos, fijarlos e interpretarlos.

3. f. lingüística.

Filología:

Filología - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La filología (del latín philologĭa, y este del griego φιλολογία philología, ‘amor o interés por las palabras’) es el estudio de los textos escritos, a través de los que se intenta reconstruir, lo más fielmente posible, el sentido original de estos con el respaldo de la cultura que en ellos subyace. (…)

La filología, en cuyo seno se suele distinguir entre filología general y filologías particulares (aproximadamente correspondientes a lenguas o familias de lenguas o bien regiones culturales) constituye en conjunto el milenario, más extenso, fundamentador y multiplicadamente cultivado sector disciplinar de las ciencias humanas.

3/ Así que un filólogo no es ya un científico, sino que sabe de metrología más que alguien que se dedica al desarrollo de máquinas de litografía óptica, entre otras cosas.

R3/ Pues sí, efectivamente.

No es ni mucho menos imposible que un filológo que lleva 10 años investigando de forma exclusiva sobre Metrología Histórica y Metrología Antigua sepa más de Metrología Antigua que alguien que se dedica al desarrollo de máquinas de litografía óptica y está quedando claro que es el caso.

Porque como ya he dicho usted quizá sepa mucho de litografía óptica, pero eso no implica necesariamente que sepa de todo ni, sobre todo, que sepa mucho de Metrología Antigua. Está quedando claro que no es el caso.

4/ Te dejas en evidencia en cada mensaje. Insistes, una vez más, en que no puedes caracterizar una construcción antigua sin conocer la métrica de sus constructores. Desde luego, que un filólogo afirme eso no habla muy bien del grado de cientifidad de la filología, no nos vamos a engañar....

R4/ Veo que ha pasado usted de centrarse en el tema de debate (sobre el que sólo aporta palabras vacías: jamás una referencia, una prueba, una refutación… nada) a centrarse en mi persona (en lugar de las referencias y pruebas que aporto). Así que, ya que habla usted de dejar en evidencia, con estos comentarios lo único que está usted dejando en evidencia es que ya ha perdido el debate puesto que ha renunciado a hablar del tema que se debatía.

A todo esto.

En un comentario más atrás decía usted esto:

“Como he dicho antes, los antiguos egipcios, con la tecnología que les adjudicamos, NO eran capaces de construir eso”.

Aún estamos esperando que nos diga usted cuál es su propuesta y en qué pruebas la apoya.

Desde luego, que alguien que dice “llevar currando en Ciencia toda la vida” no haya aún presentado cuál es su propuesta ni en qué pruebas la apoya no habla muy bien del grado de su conocimiento en Ciencia y en método científico, no nos vamos a engañar…

Un saludo.


----------



## tatenen (28 Jul 2022)

@imutes
Sí, es cansino el tío, pero bueno, mientras insista en su posición, mejor o peor argumentada, sin recurrir al insulto zafio como otros, a mi me parece bien, seguro que nos vamos con él de cañas y pasamos un buen rato, joder.
@Luis Castaño
Pues tú, siendo filólogo, qué "autoridad académica" o de conocimiento tienes para tener más razón que yo? Yo tengo "expertise" en metrología de lo pequeño, no de lo grande, pero por ser físico, créeme que tengo menos posibilidades de equivocarme en la "metrología histórica" que aduces. De hecho, esta precisa de gente que vaya, como mínimo, ahí con sus teodolitos a medir, y eso es ciencia, la que los egiptólogos esquivan últimamente, curioso no? Obviamente, la filología por definición es una ciencia, como pueda ser la historia u otro gremio, pero la filolgogía es cualquier cosa menos una ciencia que sirva para explicar o medir el mundo físico (o quimico). Tú entender ahora? Sí, está claro que un doctor en física que tiene la tira de publicaciones, patentes, y ha colaborado en el desarrollo tangible de que tú tengas en el bolsillo 512 Gb en una tarjeta de memoria del tamaño de una uña, tiene poco conocimiento de ciencia, menos mal que un filólogo consagrado y de prestigio se lo puede advertir. Gracias mil!

Ah, y otra cosa, que no sé si se ha hablado en el hilo. Fíjate que la pirámide de Keops sigue en sus proporciones la proporción áurea, numero phi o de oro, que no es más que (1+raizcuadrada(5))/2, que se da bastante habitualmente en la naturaleza y se da en otros edificios como mismamente la torre Eiffel. Hay alguna explicacion o documento egipcio de la cuarta dinastía que demuestre que conocían el tema? O es, de nuevo, mera coincidencia?


----------



## tatenen (28 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Efectivamente, viene a ser un discípulo de Paco Umbral.



Qué dices tío, que es filólogo y me está enseñando ciencia, deja deja, que me siga enseñando, qué habré hecho yo todos estos años sin él, ein?


----------



## Luis Castaño (28 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> @imutes
> Sí, es cansino el tío, pero bueno, mientras insista en su posición, mejor o peor argumentada, sin recurrir al insulto zafio como otros, a mi me parece bien, seguro que nos vamos con él de cañas y pasamos un buen rato, joder.
> @Luis Castaño
> Pues tú, siendo filólogo, qué "autoridad académica" o de conocimiento tienes para tener más razón que yo? Yo tengo "expertise" en metrología de lo pequeño, no de lo grande, pero por ser físico, créeme que tengo menos posibilidades de equivocarme en la "metrología histórica" que aduces. De hecho, esta precisa de gente que vaya, como mínimo, ahí con sus teodolitos a medir, y eso es ciencia, la que los egiptólogos esquivan últimamente, curioso no? Obviamente, la filología por definición es una ciencia, como pueda ser la historia u otro gremio, pero la filolgogía es cualquier cosa menos una ciencia que sirva para explicar o medir el mundo físico (o quimico). Tú entender ahora? Sí, está claro que un doctor en física que tiene la tira de publicaciones, patentes, y ha colaborado en el desarrollo tangible de que tú tengas en el bolsillo 512 Gb en una tarjeta de memoria del tamaño de una uña, tiene poco conocimiento de ciencia, menos mal que un filólogo consagrado y de prestigio se lo puede advertir. Gracias mil!
> ...



1/ @imutes

Sí, es cansino el tío, pero bueno, mientras insista en su posición, mejor o peor argumentada, sin recurrir al insulto zafio como otros, a mí me parece bien, seguro que nos vamos con él de cañas y pasamos un buen rato, joder.

R1/ Bien. Celebro que reconozca que no le he insultado y celebro también que reconozca que mi propuesta está argumentada (a diferencia de la de otros aquí).

2/ @Luis Castaño

Pues tú, siendo filólogo, ¿qué "autoridad académica" o de conocimiento tienes para tener más razón que yo?

R2/ Pues muy sencillo. Y si realmente supiera algo de Ciencia y método científico lo sabría.

Como ya señalé en un comentario en la página 19 (que usted no se ha leído, claro), la Ciencia se basa en el método científico que consiste básicamente en aportar modelos explicativos de la (parcela de) realidad que se estudia. Si el modelo es correcto se mantiene y si no lo es hay que corregirlo o descartarlo. Le pongo aquí ese comentario completo.

Inicio de cita:

Gracias a usted por su agradecimiento.

En cuanto a la información que aporto tómese el tiempo que necesite. No hay ninguna prisa.

Por último, que yo pertenezca o no a la academia no tiene importancia. Ni tampoco la tiene que crea en el individuo o no.

Lo único importante en Ciencia es aportar modelos explicativos correctos de la realidad que se estudia.

Si el modelo es correcto se mantiene y si no lo es hay que corregirlo y/o desecharlo. Y no hay más.

La Ciencia, explicada de forma sencilla, es básicamente eso.

Por eso hay que examinar cada afirmación una a una y confrontarla con la realidad que describa.

Si se corresponde correctamente la afirmación es verdad y hay que mantenerla.

Si no se corresponde la afirmación es falsa y hay que corregirla y/o descartarla.

Básicamente, eso es todo y es algo que podemos hacer (y muy a menudo hacemos) todos.

Otra cosa es que ese proceso de verificación / refutación sea sencillo (que muchísimas veces no es sencillo sino muy difícil).

Pero básicamente el proceso es ese.

Hora de comer para mí. Un saludo.

PD: Me acabo de acordar de este magnífico vídeo de Feynman así que lo añado:

La esencia de la ciencia en 1 minuto, gentileza de Richard Feynman

Fin de cita.

En definitiva, y por responder de forma corta, sencilla y clara a esta pregunta suya:

“Pues tú, siendo filólogo, ¿qué "autoridad académica" o de conocimiento tienes para tener más razón que yo?”

la razón me la da el hecho de que mi propuesta está respaldada por las pruebas que aporto.

En cuanto a usted, como decía yo al final de mi último comentario, “Aún estamos esperando que nos diga usted cuál es su propuesta y en qué pruebas la apoya”.

Así que por el momento en cuanto a este tema del que se está hablando tengo más razón yo.

3/ Yo tengo "expertise" en metrología de lo pequeño, no de lo grande, pero por ser físico, créeme que tengo menos posibilidades de equivocarme en la "metrología histórica" que aduces. De hecho, esta precisa de gente que vaya, como mínimo, ahí con sus teodolitos a medir, y eso es ciencia, la que los egiptólogos esquivan últimamente, curioso no?

R3/ Se lo repito. Usted quizá sabrá mucho de litografía óptica porque es su trabajo, pero de Metrología Histórica y de Metrología Antigua sabe bastante menos que yo porque es mi campo de investigación de forma exclusiva desde hace 10 años.

4/ Obviamente, la filología por definición es una ciencia, como pueda ser la historia u otro gremio, pero la filología es cualquier cosa menos una ciencia que sirva para explicar o medir el mundo físico (o químico). ¿Tú entender ahora?

R4/ La Filología es una Ciencia humana y como tal Ciencia emplea el método científico. ¿Usted entender ahora? Por cierto, seguimos esperando su propuesta y las pruebas que la apoyan.

5/ Sí, está claro que un doctor en física que tiene la tira de publicaciones, patentes, y ha colaborado en el desarrollo tangible de que tú tengas en el bolsillo 512 Gb en una tarjeta de memoria del tamaño de una uña, tiene poco conocimiento de ciencia, menos mal que un filólogo consagrado y de prestigio se lo puede advertir. ¡Gracias mil!

R5/ Pues eso parece porque hasta ahora lo único que está aportando aquí son sus comentarios llenos de palabras vacías (jamás una referencia, una prueba, una refutación… nada).

Por cierto, seguimos esperando su propuesta y las pruebas que la apoyan.

Y ya que estamos.

Ya que es usted doctor en física y tiene la tira de publicaciones y patentes, ¿podría usted decirnos su nombre e indicar concretamente alguna de esas publicaciones y patentes? Gracias.

6/ Ah, y otra cosa, que no sé si se ha hablado en el hilo. Fíjate que la pirámide de Keops sigue en sus proporciones la proporción áurea, numero phi o de oro, que no es más que (1+raizcuadrada(5))/2, que se da bastante habitualmente en la naturaleza y se da en otros edificios como mismamente la torre Eiffel. Hay alguna explicacion o documento egipcio de la cuarta dinastía que demuestre que conocían el tema? O es, de nuevo, mera coincidencia?

R6/ Con este comentario vuelve usted a demostrar, una vez más, su ignorancia sobre el tema que se está debatiendo aquí.

No, la pirámide de Kheóps no sigue en sus proporciones la proporción áurea. Si hubiese usted estudiado a fondo el libro “The shape of the Great Pyramid” del matemático canadiense Roger Herz-Fischler (una revisión de todos los modelos geométricos que se han propuesto para explicar la forma de la Gran Pirámide) sabría que la Gran Pirámide no sigue esas proporciones.

Usted es especialista en litografía óptica así que es lógico que no lo haya estudiado. Pero si se hubiese usted leído este hilo desde el principio y se hubiese leído mis comentarios desde el principio ya habría escuchado hablar de este autor, de su libro y del modelo correcto de la Gran Pirámide. Más que nada porque hablo de él en una de mis entrevistas.

En cuanto a ese mito tan extendido de que el número de oro está en todas partes (y que se empleó en la Antigüedad en general y en la Gran Pirámide en particular) veo que es usted una de esas muchas personas que cree en él.

Una vez más es lógico. Al fin y al cabo, usted es especialista en litografía óptica, no en Metrología Antigua.

Pero ya que no lo es, le recomiendo que lea usted (mejor, que estudie a fondo) el magnífico libro de la especialista francesa Marguerite Neveux “Le nombre d’or. Radiographie d’un mythe”. En él la autora demuestra que en la Antigüedad no se empleó el número de oro sino el sistema de medidas antropométrico.


----------



## Luis Castaño (28 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Qué dices tío, que es filólogo y me está enseñando ciencia, deja deja, que me siga enseñando, qué habré hecho yo todos estos años sin él, ein?



1/ Qué dices tío, que es filólogo y me está enseñando ciencia, deja deja, que me siga enseñando, qué habré hecho yo todos estos años sin él, ein?

R1/ Pues eso me pregunto yo. ¿Qué ha hecho usted todos estos años? Porque ya que sabe usted tanto de Ciencia y teniendo en cuenta el tema que estamos debatiendo imagino que sabrá que conviene que presente usted su propuesta y las pruebas que la apoyan. Por el momento seguimos esperando que presente usted algo que no sean palabras vacías.

Un saludo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ Qué dices tío, que es filólogo y me está enseñando ciencia, deja deja, que me siga enseñando, qué habré hecho yo todos estos años sin él, ein?
> 
> R1/ Pues eso me pregunto yo. ¿Qué ha hecho usted todos estos años? Porque ya que sabe usted tanto de Ciencia y teniendo en cuenta el tema que estamos debatiendo imagino que sabrá que conviene que presente usted su propuesta y las pruebas que la apoyan. Por el momento seguimos esperando que presente usted algo que no sean palabras vacías.
> 
> Un saludo.



Ser filólogo no te capacita para dar lecciones de algo que no sea tu especialidad. Fin de la cita.


----------



## elena francis (28 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> @imutes
> Sí, es cansino el tío, pero bueno, mientras insista en su posición, mejor o peor argumentada, sin recurrir al insulto zafio como otros, a mi me parece bien, seguro que nos vamos con él de cañas y pasamos un buen rato, joder.
> @Luis Castaño
> Pues tú, siendo filólogo, qué "autoridad académica" o de conocimiento tienes para tener más razón que yo? Yo tengo "expertise" en metrología de lo pequeño, no de lo grande, pero por ser físico, créeme que tengo menos posibilidades de equivocarme en la "metrología histórica" que aduces. De hecho, esta precisa de gente que vaya, como mínimo, ahí con sus teodolitos a medir, y eso es ciencia, la que los egiptólogos esquivan últimamente, curioso no? Obviamente, la filología por definición es una ciencia, como pueda ser la historia u otro gremio, pero la filolgogía es cualquier cosa menos una ciencia que sirva para explicar o medir el mundo físico (o quimico). Tú entender ahora? Sí, está claro que un doctor en física que tiene la tira de publicaciones, patentes, y ha colaborado en el desarrollo tangible de que tú tengas en el bolsillo 512 Gb en una tarjeta de memoria del tamaño de una uña, tiene poco conocimiento de ciencia, menos mal que un filólogo consagrado y de prestigio se lo puede advertir. Gracias mil!
> ...



Podrías poner ti nombre y apellido como el forero @Luis Castaño


----------



## elena francis (28 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ Qué dices tío, que es filólogo y me está enseñando ciencia, deja deja, que me siga enseñando, qué habré hecho yo todos estos años sin él, ein?
> 
> R1/ Pues eso me pregunto yo. ¿Qué ha hecho usted todos estos años? Porque ya que sabe usted tanto de Ciencia y teniendo en cuenta el tema que estamos debatiendo imagino que sabrá que conviene que presente usted su propuesta y las pruebas que la apoyan. Por el momento seguimos esperando que presente usted algo que no sean palabras vacías.
> 
> Un saludo.



Me temo que a lo sumo el forero es el de las fotocopias en esa empresa de litografía óptica en la que dice que ha desarrollado sus mierdas. O el encargado del aparcamiento. 

Eso sí. Se le ve motivado como si fuera Einstein.


----------



## imutes (29 Jul 2022)

@tatenen el _metrólogo_ lo único que sí ha dejado demostrado es que sufre graves problemas de acalculia y que es incapaz de resolver problemas de aritmética básica. No te molestes en debatir con él, todos sabemos que para conseguir construir con gran precisión necesitamos herramientas de gran precisión.

Por otro lado, y ya que esto parce ir de repetir mensajes, recordemos que la primera construcción en piedra de la "historia" empezo de golpe con Zoser e Imhotep construyendo el _complejo funerario_ y las pirámide escalonada de Saqqara tras las revelaciones del dios Jnum.

¡Impresionante!
















*¡De construir en adobe se pasa directamente a esto!*

Pero más impresionante sería considerar que -en el más optimista de los casos desde el principio del reinado de Zoser al final del reinado de Menkuare-* ¡se ha pasado de construir en adobe a esto en solo 171 años!*














Dicen que en 100 años 4 reyes de la IV dinastía utilizaron 30.000.000 de toneladas de roca para "enterrarse"cuando apenas unos años antes, segun la estela del hambre, no tenían ni para comer.

¡No me creo nada!

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## imutes (29 Jul 2022)

Puestos a recordar, esto sí vale mucho la pena. Es de @Vantage
Dadle al las imágenes adjuntas ¡No tienen desperdicio!



Vantage dijo:


> La descripcion que hizo se parece bastante a lo que me referia, si. Esa forma de desmontar e incluso aprovechar algunas formas que si crea la naturaleza, afinadas por los constructores, suena probable. Pero tambien cogiendo algo de perspectiva, algunas edificaciones son la antitesis de este proceder, me explico.
> 
> Estamos pensando en todo momento en proceder a la construccion de la forma mas sencilla o que menos esfuerzo requiera, pero la realidad a veces se impone. Hay construcciones que son la antitesis de como nosotros nos lo planteamos. Nosotros partimos de una base economica. No solo en el estricto sentido monetario, sino tambien en tiempo, en materiales, en energia, en movimiento... Sin embargo, muchas de esas construcciones no parecen regidas por esos parametros. Muchos "templos" del indostan y de oriente medio dan fe de ello.
> 
> ...


----------



## lefebre (29 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> @tatenen el _metrólogo_ lo único que sí ha dejado demostrado es que sufre graves problemas de acalculia y que es incapaz de resolver problemas de aritmética básica. No te molestes en debatir con él, todos sabemos que para conseguir construir con gran precisión necesitamos herramientas de gran precisión.
> 
> Por otro lado, y ya que esto parce ir de repetir mensajes, recordemos que la primera construcción en piedra de la "historia" empezo de golpe con Zoser e Imhotep construyendo el _complejo funerario_ y las pirámide escalonada de Saqqara tras las revelaciones del dios Jnum.
> 
> ...



Cuando un historiador 'reconstruye' la historia de hace miles de años en base a 4 restos que se han encontrado, se permite muchas licencias. Seguramente no piense que haya gente como tú que se tome todo al pie de la letra e intente absurdamente rebatir la historia teórica que se ha montado


----------



## tatenen (29 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ @imutes
> 
> Sí, es cansino el tío, pero bueno, mientras insista en su posición, mejor o peor argumentada, sin recurrir al insulto zafio como otros, a mí me parece bien, seguro que nos vamos con él de cañas y pasamos un buen rato, joder.
> 
> ...



Con tu respuesta dejas claro que no tienes mucha idea de ciencia, lo cual no me sorprende por la ristra de disparates que llevas acumulados en el hilo y, sobre todo, porque no eres un cientifico, eres un filologo (quiza ni eso) y muy lamentablemente, de letras. De donde no hay no se puede sacar.


Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ Qué dices tío, que es filólogo y me está enseñando ciencia, deja deja, que me siga enseñando, qué habré hecho yo todos estos años sin él, ein?
> 
> R1/ Pues eso me pregunto yo. ¿Qué ha hecho usted todos estos años? Porque ya que sabe usted tanto de Ciencia y teniendo en cuenta el tema que estamos debatiendo imagino que sabrá que conviene que presente usted su propuesta y las pruebas que la apoyan. Por el momento seguimos esperando que presente usted algo que no sean palabras vacías.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo no he hecho nada todos estos años, porque mas bien he estado esperando su aportacion esclarecedora para la ciencia que he aplicado hasta la fecha. Yo palabras vacias, seguro, y tu, pues magufadas una detras de otra, yendote a publaciones de la mafia de Hawass y si no a videos de youtube donde se extrapolan conclusiones porque quien los ha hecho pues son gente como tu, que no tiene NPI del metodo cientifico...


----------



## tatenen (29 Jul 2022)

imutes dijo:


> @tatenen el _metrólogo_ lo único que sí ha dejado demostrado es que sufre graves problemas de acalculia y que es incapaz de resolver problemas de aritmética básica. No te molestes en debatir con él, todos sabemos que para conseguir construir con gran precisión necesitamos herramientas de gran precisión.
> 
> Por otro lado, y ya que esto parce ir de repetir mensajes, recordemos que la primera construcción en piedra de la "historia" empezo de golpe con Zoser e Imhotep construyendo el _complejo funerario_ y las pirámide escalonada de Saqqara tras las revelaciones del dios Jnum.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo tampoco soy metrologo asi a secas, simplemente uso herramientas para metrologia en la fabricacion de de semiconductores. Tienes que saber de metrologia, litografia, optica, a veces magnetismo, microscopia, modelos, sistemas de vacio, control de temperatura, etc. Un lio.

Lo que pones, pues otra mas, otra incoherencia historica que no puede cuadrar con el tema de la piramides. Se pasa de construir rudimentariamente en adobe (aun asi bravo por ellos con lo que tenian) a construir algo irrepetible o casi a dia de hoy, y luego, despues de la cuarta dinastia, volvemos a hacer cosas mas acorde con lo que tenian. Meter con calzador esa linea historica es para de entrada, plantearse muchas cosas, no solo en arqueologia. Pero como la casi totalidad de la poblacion es borrega y oficialista, se tragan lo que quieren. En fin...


----------



## tatenen (29 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Podrías poner ti nombre y apellido como el forero @Luis Castaño



Pondre mi nombre cuando tu:

1.- No me insultes para referirte a mi, tu precisamente que no aportas nada porque no tienes la minima cualificacion en nada.
2.- Cuando pongas tu nombre primero completo. Predica con el ejemplo.


----------



## elena francis (29 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Pondre mi nombre cuando tu:
> 
> 1.- No me insultes para referirte a mi, tu precisamente que no aportas nada porque no tienes la minima cualificacion en nada.
> 2.- Cuando pongas tu nombre primero completo. Predica con el ejemplo.



Mi nombre no importa. Quédate con el mensaje. Si tan doctor eres y tanto sabes pon tu nombre y apellidos y tus publicaciones como ha hecho el forero @Luis Castaño. Hasta que no lo hagas lo que puedas decir en el hilo son opiniones tontas e indocumentadas de barra de bar. 

Por si es de tu interés te diré que soy un.gris y aburrido funcionario de la AGE que disfruta estos dias de sus vacaciones. 

Los que creéis que las pirámides laa han construido los aliens tenéis que demostrarlo. Hasta entonces yo creo en la teoría oficial que defiende Luis Castaño, y no en las idioteces tuyas por muy "doc" que seas, o en las tonterías esas de los alienígenas ancesyrales de @imutes.


----------



## Luis Castaño (29 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ser filólogo no te capacita para dar lecciones de algo que no sea tu especialidad. Fin de la cita.



Mi formación en Filología me capacita, entre otras cosas, para estudiar e interpretar correctamente los documentos que explican el sistema de medidas antropométrico que se empleaba en la Antigüedad en general y en el Antiguo Egipto en particular.

Mi formación en Ciencia me capacita, además, para saber que para apoyar una propuesta deben presentarse pruebas de la misma. En el caso de la investigación en Metrología Histórica que llevo desarrollando desde 2011, esta se basa en los textos antiguos que se han conservado, las reglas antiguas que se han conservado y el modelo humano que se empleaba, que se ha conservado. Gracias a todo ello, en 2017 participé en el VI Congreso Español de Metrología dando la conferencia "Hombre y Medida: Una Historia de la Metrología", que fue muy bien acogida. Así que sí, una buena formación en Filología permite estudiar muchos temas, incluso temas que en principio pueda parecer que no tienen que ver con dicha especialidad.

Fin de la cita.

Por cierto, ¿puede usted decirnos cuál es su propuesta y en qué pruebas la apoya? Gracias.


----------



## Luis Castaño (29 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Con tu respuesta dejas claro que no tienes mucha idea de ciencia, lo cual no me sorprende por la ristra de disparates que llevas acumulados en el hilo y, sobre todo, porque no eres un cientifico, eres un filologo (quiza ni eso) y muy lamentablemente, de letras. De donde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> Yo no he hecho nada todos estos años, porque mas bien he estado esperando su aportacion esclarecedora para la ciencia que he aplicado hasta la fecha. Yo palabras vacias, seguro, y tu, pues magufadas una detras de otra, yendote a publaciones de la mafia de Hawass y si no a videos de youtube donde se extrapolan conclusiones porque quien los ha hecho pues son gente como tu, que no tiene NPI del metodo cientifico...



Recapitulemos:

1/ No ha aportado usted ninguna información concreta sobre aquella famosa hermandad de la que hablaba.

2/ No ha aportado usted ninguna información concreta sobre aquél famoso astrofísico del que hablaba.

3/ No ha aportado usted ninguna información concreta sobre su nombre y formación.

4/ No ha aportado usted ninguna información concreta sobre su doctorado en física ni sobre esa tira de publicaciones científicas y patentes suyas.

5/ No ha aportado usted ninguna información concreta sobre cuál es su propuesta ni en qué pruebas la apoya.

Con todo esto, creo que ya es más que suficiente.

Cuando tenga algo que aportar avísenos.

Porque mientras tanto seguir con este intercambio con usted es perder el tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Jul 2022)

Llevaba tiempo leyendo el hilo, sobretodo por las interesantes aportes de @Vantage y de @tatenen y a que explican cmde forma rigurosa lo que dicen

Pero el hilo ha quedado hecho una mierda gracias al filologo que tiene mas ego que espalda y su fangirl elena maricastaña que le sigue allá donde el otro escribe.

Una pena. Ya ni entro al hilo porque sólo veo enfarragosos tochos del doctor en pinta y colorea que me dan ganas de cortarme las venas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Mi formación en Filología me capacita, entre otras cosas, para estudiar e interpretar correctamente los documentos que explican el sistema de medidas antropométrico que se empleaba en la Antigüedad en general y en el Antiguo Egipto en particular.



Pues haz una tesis doctoral y defiéndela ante el tribunal. Luego vuelves y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## elena francis (29 Jul 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo leyendo el hilo, sobretodo por las interesantes aportes de @Vantage y de @tatenen y a que explican cmde forma rigurosa lo que dicen
> 
> Pero el hilo ha quedado hecho una mierda gracias al filologo que tiene mas ego que espalda y su fangirl elena maricastaña que le sigue allá donde el otro escribe.
> 
> Una pena. Ya ni entro al hilo porque sólo veo enfarragosos tochos del doctor en pinta y colorea que me dan ganas de cortarme las venas



Pues cortate también la pichorrica que por lo que dices debe cubicar lo mismo que ese grano pajero que tienes por cerebro, tontorrón, que es algo entre poco y nada.


----------



## Vantage (30 Jul 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo leyendo el hilo, sobretodo por las interesantes aportes de @Vantage y de @tatenen y a que explican cmde forma rigurosa lo que dicen
> 
> Pero el hilo ha quedado hecho una mierda gracias al filologo que tiene mas ego que espalda y su fangirl elena maricastaña que le sigue allá donde el otro escribe.
> 
> Una pena. Ya ni entro al hilo porque sólo veo enfarragosos tochos del doctor en pinta y colorea que me dan ganas de cortarme las venas



La atmosfera que percibo en este hilo no me hace sentir en comodidad para participar mas asiduamente. No es tanto por la discrepancia de ideas, sino por las actitudes inmovilistas y en especial, las agresivas faltas de respeto...

Saludos.


----------



## Kubernet0 (30 Jul 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ni de coña, con 1 millon de esclavos lo único que harían es molestarse entre ellos. No por poner mas gente a bulto vas mas rápido.
> 
> Yo creo que las piramides ya estaban allí de hace muuuucho tiempo, y simplemente los egipcios se las encontraron. Quien las puso ahi? Pues ni puta idea macho.



Los que hicieron habitable el planeta


----------



## tatenen (30 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Mi nombre no importa. Quédate con el mensaje. Si tan doctor eres y tanto sabes pon tu nombre y apellidos y tus publicaciones como ha hecho el forero @Luis Castaño. Hasta que no lo hagas lo que puedas decir en el hilo son opiniones tontas e indocumentadas de barra de bar.
> 
> Por si es de tu interés te diré que soy un.gris y aburrido funcionario de la AGE que disfruta estos dias de sus vacaciones.
> 
> Los que creéis que las pirámides laa han construido los aliens tenéis que demostrarlo. Hasta entonces yo creo en la teoría oficial que defiende Luis Castaño, y no en las idioteces tuyas por muy "doc" que seas, o en las tonterías esas de los alienígenas ancesyrales de @imutes.



Yo no he dicho que hayan sido constridas por aliens. El problema que tenéis los progres, la borregada (el 95 % de la población), es que tenéis que conotrolarlo todo, hasta el conocimiento y la explicación de lo que nos rodea. Por eso sois incapaces de asumir que se ignora algo, o que se ignora el por qué de algo, el cómo, o quién hizo las pirámides. Simple y llanamente es así. Vivís en mundo paralelo, tan súmemente infantiles que tenéis que darle explicación a todo, y si no, la inventáis. Eso por no mencionar vuestra especialidad: acusar a los demás de vuestros "pecados".

Yo soy doctor en ciencias, pero no soy un tío tan famoso como el pavo ese seguramente, doctores en ciencias hay millones, y que hayan currado en "high tech" también. Así que si vienes a exigir a alguien que de su nombre completo en un foro, te recomiendo que si no te importa empieces tú a hacerlo, por aquello de predicar con el ejmeplo, como hace Antonio Sánchez, para que me entiendas.


----------



## tatenen (30 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Mi formación en Filología me capacita, entre otras cosas, para estudiar e interpretar correctamente los documentos que explican el sistema de medidas antropométrico que se empleaba en la Antigüedad en general y en el Antiguo Egipto en particular.
> 
> Mi formación en Ciencia me capacita, además, para saber que para apoyar una propuesta deben presentarse pruebas de la misma. En el caso de la investigación en Metrología Histórica que llevo desarrollando desde 2011, esta se basa en los textos antiguos que se han conservado, las reglas antiguas que se han conservado y el modelo humano que se empleaba, que se ha conservado. Gracias a todo ello, en 2017 participé en el VI Congreso Español de Metrología dando la conferencia "Hombre y Medida: Una Historia de la Metrología", que fue muy bien acogida. Así que sí, una buena formación en Filología permite estudiar muchos temas, incluso temas que en principio pueda parecer que no tienen que ver con dicha especialidad.
> 
> ...



Tu capacitación en filología NO conlleva a que tengas una formación en ciencia. De hecho, solo te capacita, como ser de letras que se jacta de su ignorancia, para decir parida tras parida en temas tan distantes de tu especialización como si me pongo yo dar lecciones a un experto en etimología, por poner un ejemplo, y aportar "pruebas" que no tienen ninguna base científica, sobre todo a lo que se refiere a medidas y proporciones de un edificio que pertenece a la arqueología más que a la historia. Mi propuesta la he explicado varias veces, tú en lugar de rebatir los argumentos con eso, con argumentos, te has dedicado a poner referencias que contradicen el método científico. No os enseñan en la facultad de filología que los vídeos de youtube no son jcrs?


----------



## tatenen (30 Jul 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Recapitulemos:
> 
> 1/ No ha aportado usted ninguna información concreta sobre aquella famosa hermandad de la que hablaba.
> 
> ...



El que no ha aportado ninguna prueba seria eres tú, y por cierto, tú no vas a decidir qué es suficiente y qué no. Si quieres dejar de contestar, tú mismo, que nadie obliga, pero yo aquí no soy el único que opina que lo que es perder el tiempo es intentar debatir con alguien sin formación, que solo ha leído cosas por aquí y por allá, y que es incapaz del más mínimo debate científico, algo que ignora de principio a fin, porque como mucho, es filólogo. Chúpate esa.


----------



## tatenen (30 Jul 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo leyendo el hilo, sobretodo por las interesantes aportes de @Vantage y de @tatenen y a que explican cmde forma rigurosa lo que dicen
> 
> Pero el hilo ha quedado hecho una mierda gracias al filologo que tiene mas ego que espalda y su fangirl elena maricastaña que le sigue allá donde el otro escribe.
> 
> Una pena. Ya ni entro al hilo porque sólo veo enfarragosos tochos del doctor en pinta y colorea que me dan ganas de cortarme las venas



Pues córtatelas más si vieras que en ciertos temas a nivel académico y de investigación, ese y no otro es el nivel: como te pongas a discutir, obviamente de forma argumentada, siguiendo los "protocolos" de la ciencia, y la comunicación (publicaciones revisadas por pares, conferencias, proceedings, libros con capítulos tmbién revisados, etc).

Yo, cuando investigaba en semiconductores, ya incluso había mamoneo cuando querías publicar algo bastante novedoso, si el peer review veía que te habías adelantado a algo en lo qué el también curraba, te tiraba el paper por cualquier gilipollez (salvo que firamara un nombre de peso). También he visto a peña cuyas muestras eran una mierda, y como no salía el resultado esperable por ese motivo, eran capaces de mover unos cuantos puntos en una gráfica, total, si otro grupo con mejores muestras repetía el tema, iba a dar con el mismo resultado. Después de un postdoc me piré, estaba hasta los huevos.

Y eso en un gremio que no tenía especiales intereses económicos. Imagínate tú la que hay montada con la egiptología. Está más que comprobado que el Hawass, que es el dictador de Giza, no deja investigar a nadie que sospeche que vaya a poner en tela de juico el oficialismo. El tema más sonado fue cuando un grupo , no sé si de japoneses, vieron con muones qu había cámaras por ahí dentro, y no les permitieron hacer una prueba mínimamente invasiva, porque decía Hawass que era destructiva, cuando él se ha cargado la tira de bloques para "sus" investigaciones.

Pero eso no es nada con lo que hay en el tema médico, por ejemplo, ahora vete a ver qué les ha pasado a los que han cuestionado no ya el virus kobi, sino las vacunas de kobi. Mira a ver todos esos premios nobel muertos o defenestrados por cuestionar las pcr (el inventor de la pcr, nobel), o al que secuenció el virus del sida, otro nobel, muerto hace poco porque dejó claro que vacunas no y que el virus era manufacturado. O Dolores Cahill, catedrática que se opuso a las terapias transgénicas de ARN, ahora no es nadie, la obligaron a renunciar a su puesto. Lo normal no? Y más de lo mismo con el plandemio climático. Conozco a gente en el tema, y me han dicho que todo es una farsa (el cambio climático por efecto humano), pero que saben perfectamente que no pueden publicar nada que lo contradiga, si no se van al paro.


----------



## elena francis (30 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que hayan sido constridas por aliens. El problema que tenéis los progres, la borregada (el 95 % de la población), es que tenéis que conotrolarlo todo, hasta el conocimiento y la explicación de lo que nos rodea. Por eso sois incapaces de asumir que se ignora algo, o que se ignora el por qué de algo, el cómo, o quién hizo las pirámides. Simple y llanamente es así. Vivís en mundo paralelo, tan súmemente infantiles que tenéis que darle explicación a todo, y si no, la inventáis. Eso por no mencionar vuestra especialidad: acusar a los demás de vuestros "pecados".
> 
> Yo soy doctor en ciencias, pero no soy un tío tan famoso como el pavo ese seguramente, doctores en ciencias hay millones, y que hayan currado en "high tech" también. Así que si vienes a exigir a alguien que de su nombre completo en un foro, te recomiendo que si no te importa empieces tú a hacerlo,
> 
> ...



No se trata de controlar nada en absoluto.

La cuestion de fondo es que los hay que se empeñan en hacernos creer que nuestros antepasados fueron idiotas e incapaces de hacer las obras que han llegado hasta nosotros. 

Que si una humanidad previa perdida, que si los atlantes, que si los aliens ancestrales, que si granito líquido o piedra licuada , y toda una sarta de majaderías descabelladas. 

Tenemos el privilegio de que en el hilo está participando un especialista em metrologia histórica que no se esconde detras2de ningún nick y da su nombre y apellidos y aporta su trabajo con vinculos a webs, artículos en revistas especializadas y entrevistas en tv, y aquí el @imutes y otros se dedican a insultarlo y despreciar su conocimiento. Claro ejemplo de lo que es España. 

Si el ser humano ha avanzado es debido a que se ha preguntado el por qué de las cosas, y con esa pregunta y las respuestas obtenidas ha seguido el camino del conocimiento. Me sorprende que nos quieran tomar por tontos. Claro que con personajes como los que vienen al hilo a pontificar sin tener ni puta idea tampoco debería sorprenderme.

El conocimiento científico tiene que tener fundamento y estar basado en el método científico y los resultados tienen que ser objetivables. No es una cuestión opinable. Es como si yo opino que un telefono móvil para ser mejor debería estar fabricado con válvulas y no transistores. Y encima trato de darte lecciones a ti sobre ello. O si me da por decir que la Tierra es plana o te discuto a Einstein diciendo que el espacio no se deforma o que la velocidad de la luz no existe. Pues te reirias de mi.

No soy progre. Son los progres los que suelen defender el pensamiento mágico.


----------



## elena francis (30 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Tu capacitación en filología NO conlleva a que tengas una formación en ciencia. De hecho, solo te capacita, como ser de letras que se jacta de su ignorancia, para decir parida tras parida en temas tan distantes de tu especialización como si me pongo yo dar lecciones a un experto en etimología, por poner un ejemplo, y aportar "pruebas" que no tienen ninguna base científica, sobre todo a lo que se refiere a medidas y proporciones de un edificio que pertenece a la arqueología más que a la historia. Mi propuesta la he explicado varias veces, tú en lugar de rebatir los argumentos con eso, con argumentos, te has dedicado a poner referencias que contradicen el método científico. No os enseñan en la facultad de filología que los vídeos de youtube no son jcrs?



Aqui los que dejáis clara vuestra ignorancia sois los que os creéis los cuentos de hadas de los atlantes y de los aliens que hicieron las pirámides.

Magnífica forma de acreditar ignorancia la tuya, que nos dices que eres "doctor"


----------



## tatenen (30 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Aqui los que dejáis clara vuestra ignorancia sois los que os creéis los cuentos de hadas de los atlantes y de los aliens que hicieron las pirámides.
> 
> Magnífica forma de acreditar ignorancia la tuya, que nos dices que eres "doctor"



Te retratas a ti misma, de nuevo, yo nunca he dicho que sean aliens, no mientas. Que sea una civilización anterior, desarrollada y desaparecida, es más plausible, por la sencilla razón de que es totalmente posible su existencia. 

Y te vuelvo a repetir, aquí nadie quiere obligar nada, esto se supone que es un foro y cada uno puede argumentar lo que quiera. Lo de obligar a pensar según qué, eso os lo dejamos a los progres.

Gracias por el insulto diciendo que no soy doctor porque tengo una opinión fundada sobre un tema que no es mi especialidad, incluso si estuviera equivocado en ello, significaría que ya no puedo ser doctor en ciencias? Qué argumento el tuyo. Precisamente porque he estado metido en la ciencia oficial sé perfectamente que a veces es un mamoneo y una estafa, que obviamente normalmente no, y eso me ha dado tablas para cazar al vuelo las corrientes de pensamiento que apestan, aunque no sean mi especialidad, a poco que me documente un poco.

Y el filólogo, si ha salido en la tele, no le da mayor credibilidad precisamente ese hecho, como tampoco me la da a mi el hecho de haber aparecido en la tele en varias ocasiones, y? No te das cuenta de que usas argumentos de hojalata?


----------



## elena francis (30 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Te retratas a ti misma, de nuevo, yo nunca he dicho que sean aliens, no mientas. Que sea una civilización anterior, desarrollada y desaparecida, es más plausible, por la sencilla razón de que es totalmente posible su existencia.
> 
> Y te vuelvo a repetir, aquí nadie quiere obligar nada, esto se supone que es un foro y cada uno puede argumentar lo que quiera. Lo de obligar a pensar según qué, eso os lo dejamos a los progres.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro.....una civilización perdida que no ha dejado registro arqueológico...

No se trata de obligar a nadie a pensar de determinada manera. Faltaría más. Aqui puede uno venir a decirnos que 2+2=5 que no pasa nada. Está en su perfecto derecho de hacerlo. Seguro que encuentra una legión de acólitos que le apoyan. Incluso darían su vida por él.

No he dicho que no seas doctor. Afirmo que si lo eres tu argumentación debería ser otra.

El forero @Luis Castaño sabe del tema que se trata más que tú y que yo. Y es justo reconocerlo.

Me voy a la playa majo.


----------



## tatenen (30 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No se trata de controlar nada en absoluto.
> 
> La cuestion de fondo es que los hay que se empeñan en hacernos creer que nuestros antepasados fueron idiotas e incapaces de hacer las obras que han llegado hasta nosotros.
> 
> ...



Metrología histórica mis cojones morenos. Para caracterizar eso se necesita a alguien de ciencias, no a alguien de letras que ignora el tema y con los cojones, valga la redundancia, de ir de arrogante. Está más que claro y probado que las pirámides de giza no pudieron ser construidas por los antiguos egipcios con la tecnología que les adjudicamos, puede que un filólogo por ejemplo se lo trague, pero alguien con formación científica, a poco que rasque, sabe que eso no es posible, así que 2 opciones, o los egipcios tenían tecnología de la que no tenemos constancia, o fueron otros.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Aqui los que dejáis clara vuestra ignorancia sois los que os creéis los cuentos de hadas de los atlantes y de los aliens que hicieron las pirámides.
> 
> Magnífica forma de acreditar ignorancia la tuya, que nos dices que eres "doctor"




Y dale con los aliens. NO te cansas, macho


----------



## Gusman (30 Jul 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Tu eres retrasado mental. Piedras de 10 toneladas no las mueves ni con 1 grua, payaso.


----------



## tatenen (30 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Claro, claro.....una civilización perdida que no ha dejado registro arqueológico...
> 
> No se trata de obligar a nadie a pensar de determinada manera. Faltaría más. Aqui puede uno venir a decirnos que 2+2=5 que no pasa nada. Está en su perfecto derecho de hacerlo. Seguro que encuentra una legión de acólitos que le apoyan. Incluso darían su vida por él.
> 
> ...



El tema de civilizaciones perdidas es un tema que a día de hoy está a debate y se está investigando, la oficialidad hace 30 años no lo negaba, a día de hoy, con las pruebas bastante desconcertantes que se han acumulado, la está condenando al ostracismo, por qué sera? Seguro que el filólogo sabe más que yo, ñero menos que aquellos que me informaron del asunto, algunos especializados en arqueología, otros ingenieros civiles o arquitectos. Curiosamente ningún filólogo.

Quien demuestra ignorancia aguda eres tú, al igual que el filólogo, cuando ponéis el método científico de ciencias exactas, física, química, etc, al mismo nivel que otras ciencias, para la física 2+2=4 es impepinable, y para la arqueología tb, obvio, pero la arqueología no fundamenta su conocimiento en esos métodos, rara vez, y cuando el oficialismo egiptológico lo pretende, se cubre de gloria.


----------



## Perro Viejo (30 Jul 2022)

En este video, de más de 3 horas, el historiador se dedica a desmontar todo lo que se habla en este hilo acerca de la "imposibilidad" de que los egipcios contruyeran las pirámides, supuesta alta tecnología perdida, etc.



Luego está este canal, donde unos científicos rusos locos se dedican a reproducir con herramientas de entonces muchos los objetos que los egipcios no pudieron construir según muchos.



https://www.youtube.com/c/ScientistsAgainstMyths



Podrá gustar o no pero lo cierto que detrás de tales teorías "alternativas" no hay mucho más que especulaciones bastante gratuitas y racionamento circular mientras que el oficiliasmo presenta datos, documentos y pruebas, aunque no pueda demostrar todo de manera totalmente detallada pues todavía se desconocen muchas cosas. Pero objetivamente, gana por goleada si uno es un poco honesto intelectualemente. Lo triste es que sí parece que detrás dfe todas estas teorías alternativas se esconde cierto desprecio hacia el ingenio y tenacidad de los egipcios, y por ende, del ser humano y su capacidad de superarse a si mismo.


----------



## elena francis (30 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Metrología histórica mis cojones morenos. Para caracterizar eso se necesita a alguien de ciencias, no a alguien de letras que ignora el tema y con los cojones, valga la redundancia, de ir de arrogante. Está más que claro y probado que las pirámides de giza no pudieron ser construidas por los antiguos egipcios con la tecnología que les adjudicamos, puede que un filólogo por ejemplo se lo trague, pero alguien con formación científica, a poco que rasque, sabe que eso no es posible, así que 2 opciones, o los egipcios tenían tecnología de la que no tenemos constancia, o fueron otros.



Claro que si guapi. Tus argumentos son la mar de científicos. Vaya un doctor de mis cojones.


----------



## elena francis (30 Jul 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> El tema de civilizaciones perdidas es un tema que a día de hoy está a debate y se está investigando, la oficialidad hace 30 años no lo negaba, a día de hoy, con las pruebas bastante desconcertantes que se han acumulado, la está condenando al ostracismo, por qué sera? Seguro que el filólogo sabe más que yo, ñero menos que aquellos que me informaron del asunto, algunos especializados en arqueología, otros ingenieros civiles o arquitectos. Curiosamente ningún filólogo.
> 
> Quien demuestra ignorancia aguda eres tú, al igual que el filólogo, cuando ponéis el método científico de ciencias exactas, física, química, etc, al mismo nivel que otras ciencias, para la física 2+2=4 es impepinable, y para la arqueología tb, obvio, pero la arqueología no fundamenta su conocimiento en esos métodos, rara vez, y cuando el oficialismo egiptológico lo pretende, se cubre de gloria.



Tienes la desgracia o la suerte de que detrás de mi nick hay un arqueólogo. Hace casi 30 años que no me dedico a ella, aunque no he dejado de leer sobre temas que me interesan, Al tema que más tiempi le dedico es a la mitologia y a la magia. Y manda güebos que un tipo que dice ser doctor se descuelgue con manifestaciones que son pura magia potagia.

Si no sabes de un tema no hables. No afirmes. Pregunta y aprende. Y @Luis Castaño Castaño podrá ilustrarte u tu aprender algo.

Me voy a tomar una cerbeza q tengo en la mesa del chiringuito q se me calienta.


----------



## pamplinero (30 Jul 2022)

Hombre, para un niño rata milenial, mola mas decir que son los aliens o la magia de la tierra media a asumir la realidad de que la ingenieria, la ciencia y la tecnologia es algo que viene de milenios atras y no desde que se invento el internet.


----------



## Luis Castaño (30 Jul 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> En este video, de más de 3 horas, el historiador se dedica a desmontar todo lo que se habla en este hilo acerca de la "imposibilidad" de que los egipcios contruyeran las pirámides, supuesta alta tecnología perdida, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el enlace. Lo miraré con calma cuando tenga tiempo, a ver qué cuentan.


----------



## tatenen (1 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Claro que si guapi. Tus argumentos son la mar de científicos. Vaya un doctor de mis cojones.



Totalmente, tú que no tienes formación ninguna, pues normal que pienses que no soy doctor, o pienses cualquier cosa sin conocerme.


elena francis dijo:


> Tienes la desgracia o la suerte de que detrás de mi nick hay un arqueólogo. Hace casi 30 años que no me dedico a ella, aunque no he dejado de leer sobre temas que me interesan, Al tema que más tiempi le dedico es a la mitologia y a la magia. Y manda güebos que un tipo que dice ser doctor se descuelgue con manifestaciones que son pura magia potagia.
> 
> Si no sabes de un tema no hables. No afirmes. Pregunta y aprende. Y @Luis Castaño Castaño podrá ilustrarte u tu aprender algo.
> 
> Me voy a tomar una cerbeza q tengo en la mesa del chiringuito q se me calienta.



Claro, arqueólogo mis cojones (siguiendo tu estilo), eres el único aquí, o de los únicos, que solo hace la ola al filólogo pero argumentar argumenta poco. Así que un arqueólogo me recomienda que siga lo que dice un filólogo, todo muy normal y coherente. Bueno, sigue insultando, que es el único argumento que te queda... amén de dejerte a ti mismo en evidencia, obvio.


----------



## Pellejudo (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## elena francis (1 Ago 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Totalmente, tú que no tienes formación ninguna, pues normal que pienses que no soy doctor, o pienses cualquier cosa sin conocerme.
> 
> Claro, arqueólogo mis cojones (siguiendo tu estilo), eres el único aquí, o de los únicos, que solo hace la ola al filólogo pero argumentar argumenta poco. Así que un arqueólogo me recomienda que siga lo que dice un filólogo, todo muy normal y coherente. Bueno, sigue insultando, que es el único argumento que te queda... amén de dejerte a ti mismo en evidencia, obvio.



Alma de cántaro, puedes pensar lo que te venga en gana y creer lo que quieras, que como "persona humana" que eres, tienes "derecho a ello". Ya has demostrado en todos los comentario que has hecho en el hilo que eres un indigente intelectual, y que tu capacidad de análisis y de espíritu crítico a duras penas llega al nivel de cualquier folclórica de medio pelo.

Ale, sigue con tus "creencias"," doc".....

P.S. Hacer un bachillerato en ciencias puras, estar suscrito a la revista Muy Interesante, y ser seguidor de magufos en RRSS, no acredita que seas "doc"


----------



## tatenen (1 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Alma de cántaro, puedes pensar lo que te venga en gana y creer lo que quieras, que como "persona humana" que eres, tienes "derecho a ello". Ya has demostrado en todos los comentario que has hecho en el hilo que eres un indigente intelectual, y que tu capacidad de análisis y de espíritu crítico a duras penas llega al nivel de cualquier folclórica de medio pelo.
> 
> Ale, sigue con tus "creencias"," doc".....
> 
> P.S. Hacer un bachillerato en ciencias puras, estar suscrito a la revista Muy Interesante, y ser seguidor de magufos en RRSS, no acredita que seas "doc"



Vaya, veo que tus insultos van en aumento, lo cual me lleva a concluir que efectivamente, te fastidia que te responda. Blanco y en botella. Sigue sigue, arqueólogo, que eres un arqueólogo.


----------



## imutes (1 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo leyendo el hilo, sobretodo por las interesantes aportes de @Vantage y de @tatenen y a que explican cmde forma rigurosa lo que dicen
> 
> Pero el hilo ha quedado hecho una mierda gracias al filologo que tiene mas ego que espalda y su fangirl elena maricastaña que le sigue allá donde el otro escribe.
> 
> Una pena. Ya ni entro al hilo porque sólo veo enfarragosos tochos del doctor en pinta y colorea que me dan ganas de cortarme las venas



La solución es sencilla, solo siga los 2 link ...



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/elena-francis.36847/ignore




https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/luis-castano.75126/ignore



.... y le quedará un hilo bastante limpito. Ahora basta con citar a sus coforeros favoritos a ver si se animan a volver a participar

@Vantage @n_flamel (por favor, no vuelvas a convocar _metroloco_) @ginkoblossom @morethanafeeling @LMLights (me dejo unos cuantos, seguiremos ...)

Y por último le recomendaría @tatenen aquello de don't feed the troll.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## elena francis (1 Ago 2022)

imutes dijo:


> La solución es sencilla, solo siga los 2 link ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatenen (1 Ago 2022)

imutes dijo:


> La solución es sencilla, solo siga los 2 link ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mea culpa por entrar al trapo, pero de alguna manera me fastidia que joder, aunque se esté en desacuerdo, se tenga que recurrir al insulto y al final el hilo se joda. Así qu de nuevo, por la parte que me toca pues sí, he caído un poco en la trampa.


----------



## elena francis (1 Ago 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Mea culpa por entrar al trapo, pero de alguna manera me fastidia que joder, aunque se esté en desacuerdo, se tenga que recurrir al insulto y al final el hilo se joda. Así qu de nuevo, por la parte que me toca pues sí, he caído un poco en la trampa.



¿Seguro que no has empezado tu con los insultos?


----------



## tatenen (1 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Seguro que no has empezado tu con los insultos?



No, yo nunca empiezo a insultar o faltar a nadie. Mi defecto es que suelo responder a los insultos con otros insultos, en lugar de no respondor, que sería lo suyo. Si no has borrado ninguno de tus mensajes en el hilo, está más que claro.


----------



## imutes (1 Ago 2022)

@Perro Viejo No se debe reiniciar un hilo cada vez que alguien enlaza un vídeo. ¿Otro historiador más hablando de ingeniería? ¿Por qué no busca vídeos de ingenieros hablando de ingeniería? En todo caso le puedo asegurar que no he visto 3 de horas de ese tipo de vídeos como el que enlaza, son muchas más de 300. Sobre la de horas que he pasado leyendo documentos y libros ni le cuento. *Pero lo que más me capacita para escribir en este hilo no es lo que haya estudiado, leido o visto por televisión. Lo más importante para mí es ir a verlo in situ, observar las pruebas que no se muestran en el National Geographic y con un equipo de personas multidisciplinar capaces de analizar objetivamente lo observado. De ahí mis conclusiones.*

Sobre los "rusos", por lo que he visto, es una serie cómica. Habiendo tanto para ver y analizar, no voy a perder mi tiempo con ellos. Si realmente está interesado en obtener conocimientos serios busque documentos serios. Y debe analizar con rigor las pruebas heterodoxas en lugar de buscar el chascarrillo fácil.

¿Quiere saber sobre el tallado en piedra? No se vaya muy lejos, en este hilo hay un físico especialidzado en óptica *QUE TRABAJA EN ELLO* con diversos materiales. ¿Sabe de quién le hablo? En caso afirmativo ¿por qué no le pregunta a él?¿Quiere saber sobre medidas de alta precisión? No se vaya muy lejos, en este hilo hay también un doctor en física especializado en ello.

Si hay algo en el vídeo del historiador que desmonte una sola cosa imposible, expóngalo y lo debatiremos. Le reto a que lo haga con algo facil, por ejemplo:

La diferencia de longitud entre la cara norte y la sur de La Gran Pirámide según Petrie es de 2,5 mm. La distancia promedio de las caras según Petrie es de 230,36276 m luego supone un error de, redondeando un poquito, *0,011 mm por m o 11 milésimas de milímetro por metro*. Hasta aquí, con discrepancias insignificantes entre las diferentes mediciones que se han hecho a posteriori, estamos hablando de* hechos comprobables*. Ahora lo imposible: que ese margen de error se pueda conseguir con reglas de madera. Espero su refutación.

Bien al contrario, las pruebas que han aportado los oficianoicos aquí han sido de chiste, ejemplos:


Aquí se ha mostrado un dibujito de unos tipos arrastrando una estatua. Bien, resulta que de la estatua no queda ni rastro ¿cómo diantres sabemos lo que pesaba o si realmente existió? Además el dibujito resulta que es una recreación de una foto en blanco y negro de un supuesto relieve del que no queda ni rastro. ¡Esa es la prueba de cómo arrastraban los bloques para construir La Pirámide!


Lo mismo se ha hecho con los taladros, presentar dibujitos.
El vídeo que demostraba como con heramientas de cobre se podía tallar piedras muy duras implica lo contrario. Si para una simple vasija pequeña de marmol se necesitan meses de trabajo podemos descartar definitivamente que tallaran en granito al enorme nivel -tanto en tamaño como en cantidad como en precisión- que se observa en Egipto mediante el sistema descrito.
El papiro de Merer (que por cierto no menciona a Keops para nada) demuestra inequívocamente que con los medios que describe NO se pudiera aportar la caliza de Tura necesaria para la construcción de las grandes pirámides. Muy al contrario, como cabía esperar por alguien mínimamente informado, desde Tura a Guiza solo se puede navegar, en el mejor de los casos, durante la estación del Akhet de julio a noviembre y solo si la crecida del Nilo era suficiente para permitirlo. La cuadrilla de Merer, unos 40 barqueros, solo podía transportar 600 bloques en ese tiempo y peso máximo 2 toneladas. La limitación del propio embarcadero supone que difícilmente pudieran trabajar más cuadrillas.
Etc, etc etc.

Los oficianoicos han demostrado una ignorancia de parvulario. Por ejemplo, no sabían:

Que un promedio no implica secuencialidad (¡Cuan esteril debate ha sido tratar de que entendieran eso!)
Que una proporción geométrica no depende de la unidad de medida.
Que para entender la precisión con la que está construido algo es perfectamente valido expresarlo en nuestro sistema métrico.
Que de la inundación anual de Nilo dependía toda la economía de Egipto a niveles muy extremos. En el mejor de los casos la inundación suponía que cada año se debían reeestablecer los límites de cada parcela. De ahí esas medidas y matemáticas básicas que eran las necesarias para cumplir la función de agrimensión. Podríamos decir que eran el tipo de conocimiento elemental que debían comprender los campesinos. Pero si la creciada era insuficiente se morían de hambre. Si era excesiva destruía los diques, canalizaciones, poblaciones y el agua estancada producía epidemias. En estas frágiles condiciones es estúpido creer que los egipcios podían alegremente dedicarse a construir grandes obras y con los medios descritos. Muy al contario, lo que observamos en su civilizacióon requiere de una alta especialización y optimización de recursos.
A todo ello sumémosle los problemas fronterizos.
Etc, etc, etc.

De ninguna manera los heterodoxos despreciamos los logros de los antiguos constructores ni de civilización alguna, muy al contrario, les damos el enfasis que merecen y reconocemos que sabían mucho más de lo que nos quieren hacer creer. Y de ninguna manera buscamos explicaciones fáciles. La existencia de una civilización avanzada predinástica -reconocida por la propia civilización dinástica, véase Maneton- solo explica en parte el asunto. Sobre la tecnología desconocida, ya se ha dicho, la propia Hatshepsut se jactaba de ello ¿es necesario repetirlo o mejor seguimos adelante?
O tal vez prefiera las explicaciones del tipo que se hace pasar por arqueóloga y reducirlo todo a explicaciones ridiculas sobre peces engullendo penes ...

En fin, este texto ya es demasiado largo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## elena francis (1 Ago 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> No, yo nunca empiezo a insultar o faltar a nadie. Mi defecto es que suelo responder a los insultos con otros insultos, en lugar de no respondor, que sería lo suyo. Si no has borrado ninguno de tus mensajes en el hilo, está más que claro.



Yo tampoco empiezo a insultar...


----------



## n_flamel (1 Ago 2022)

La experiencia de privación sensorial y "algo más" en el interior de la gran pirámide, cámara del rey y sarcófago, que ya habéis comentado aquí brevemente narrada por Javier Sierra: La experiencia de Javier Sierra en la Gran Pirámide | La Sexta [20150412]) - JAVIER SIERRA | MISTERIOS - Podcast en iVoox

Otro relato también de Javier Sierra menos personal y más teórico, aporta varias citas bibliográficas interesantes: Voces del Misterio ESPECIAL: Dentro de la Gran Pirámide, con Javier Sierra - Voces del Misterio - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## n_flamel (1 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> La experiencia de privación sensorial y "algo más" en el interior de la gran pirámide, cámara del rey y sarcófago, que ya habéis comentado aquí brevemente narrada por Javier Sierra: La experiencia de Javier Sierra en la Gran Pirámide | La Sexta [20150412]) - JAVIER SIERRA | MISTERIOS - Podcast en iVoox



Mi pregunta es para lograr esa "máquina" de privación sensorial y viaje "astral" ¿es necesario construir tan tremendo edificio? ¿No basta una simple cueva, una gruta en el suelo?

Y segunda pregunta a raíz de la anterior: ¿En base a qué funciona? ¿funciona acaso por sus proporciones y geometría?


----------



## pagesitoalegre (1 Ago 2022)

De lo mucho o poco que he sabido leido y me e informado sobre las piramides es que fueron construida por el pueblo de egipto como cualquier otra obra, en base al poder economico de los faraones mas el fanatismo que estos tenian en las religiones de aquellos tiempos preteritos en lo demas poco mas.
Anda que'


----------



## n_flamel (1 Ago 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> De lo mucho o poco que he sabido leido y me e informado sobre las piramides es que fueron construida por el pueblo de egipto como cualquier otra obra, en base al poder economico de los faraones mas el fanatismo que estos tenian en las religiones de aquellos tiempos preteritos en lo demas poco mas.
> Anda que'



ignore automático.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (1 Ago 2022)

Al parecer las piramides que se construyeron posteriormente a la Keops revelan una falta de maestría notable.¿Cómo es posible ese deterioro tecnico, esa ausencia de perfección presente en las más antiguas pero ausente en las más modernas cuando representa que ya se habría consolidado el cocimiento para una impecable construcción?


----------



## n_flamel (3 Ago 2022)

imutes dijo:


> oficianoicos



Nuevo término para enmarcar.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Ago 2022)

Leyendo el relato de Paul Brunton sobre su noche en el interior de la gran pirámide (de su libro El Egipto secreto) encuentro este detalle que me llama la atención, al final de la imagen capturada, no se habían descubierto las salidas de los "túneles de ventilación", supongo que hoy sí se conocen ¿no?


----------



## elena francis (4 Ago 2022)

@n_flamel 

En una cámara de deprivación sensorial las alucinaciones las produce el cerebro.

Veo que el forero es otro fantasioso al que le gusta creer en la majaderías.


----------



## imutes (4 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Mi pregunta es para lograr esa "máquina" de privación sensorial y viaje "astral" ¿es necesario construir tan tremendo edificio?



No, rotundamente no. De hecho La Cámara del Rey no es en absoluto una máquina de privación sensorial. A lo sumo podría considerarse de restricción sensorial pero incluso eso sería una opción personal: nada le impidió a Napoleon llevar antorchas, yesca y pedernal.

Los ciegos no ven, los sordos no oyen y no por ello son más susceptibles a estados de conciencia alterados. La mayoría de nosotros pasamos muchas horas al día en total oscuridad y a lo sumo nos dormimos.

Hay cámaras de privación sensorial domésticas a partir de 10.000 € y también se alquilan por horas. Es probable qué, estando muuuuchas horas en una, acabes por no distinguir si estás despierto o dormido pero la mayoría de individuos experimentan una profunda relajación sin ningún tipo de alucinación tras varias horas.

La privación sensorial absoluta es prácticamente imposible de conseguir. Quedarse a oscuras es muy fácil pero ya resulta imposible no oir nada en absoluto a menos que dejases de respirar, cosa nada recomendable. En las cámaras de privación sensorial se trata de anular también la sensación de frío o calor, los olores, la gravedad etc. Eso se consigue flotando en agua salada a temperatura corporal dentro de una cámara a oscuras e insonorizada. Recuerda bastante a practicar buceo en una inmersión nocturna en el Caribe pero apagar la linterna no es muy recomendable tampoco.

Imagino que estar en una de esas cámaras es muy semejantea estar en el útero materno así que supongo que la sensación de renacer al salir de ella es bastante consecuente.







¡Saludos!

.


----------



## n_flamel (4 Ago 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, rotundamente no. De hecho La Cámara del Rey no es en absoluto una máquina de privación sensorial. A lo sumo podría considerarse de restricción sensorial pero incluso eso sería una opción personal: nada le impidió a Napoleon llevar antorchas, yesca y pedernal.
> 
> Los ciegos no ven, los sordos no oyen y no por ello son más susceptibles a estados de conciencia alterados. La mayoría de nosotros pasamos muchas horas al día en total oscuridad y a lo sumo nos dormimos.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, gracias. Lo de las cámaras que comentas (y nunca investigué) se lo oí hace unos años citar a.... Miguel A. Blanco, otro locutor dedicado a los "misterios" y que habla muy a menudo de las pirámides. 

Dicho esto, ¿has leído el relato de Paul Brunton? (lo conocí por la conferencia de Javier Sierra) ¿crees que puede tener una base real en cuanto al fenómeno que narra?


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ago 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



No habria comida para esa cantidad de personas ni de latigueros, además sabiendo que la mayoria tenian tiempo para trabajar en sus campos y dar de comer a sus familias-


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ago 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Se pinchaban agua sucia del Nilo
> Eso te inmuniza ante todo



Entonces no habia aguas sucias en el Nilo, hasta que llego Monsanto,


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ago 2022)

La piedra caliza en su yacimiento es bastamte blanda, dejala un mes al aire y me lo cuentas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ago 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Hay 3, las más importantes, que estan a una distancia exacta unas de otras formando un triángulo. Está claro quienes las construyeron sabian que tenían que hacer.
> Bajo mi punto de vista, tres posibilidades:
> 1- Tenian ayuda de "aquellos que vinieron del cielo".
> 2- Tenian tecnología avanzada (aquí hablariamos de Ooparts).
> ...



Pues yo, como buen navajero de Ockam, propongo la solucion mas sencilla: Podian aglomerar la arena del desierto y la caliza in situ. Bastaba hacer el molde de la piedra que necesitasen con madera como molde y ese es su secreto, ¿Como lo podian hacer/ fundir?


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Hombre dudo que fuera un hombre el que llevo todas las pierdas de la pirámide. Si fuese así mis respectos al puto superman.
> 
> Pero ahí trabajaban casi todo un puto pueblo, tenían poblaciones alrededor que eran de los trabajadores.



Pero ahí trabajaban casi todo un puto pueblo, tenían poblaciones alrededor que eran de los trabajadores. 

¿Y quien trabajaba para dar de comer a los trabajadores si estaban cortando y tallando piedras? ¿quien daba de comer a los hijos de los trabajadores que estaban cincelando piedras para el relevo generacional y que estos siguiesen el trabajo se sus padres?.... ¿recibian el Maná todas las mañanas?


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ago 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Y no solo la gente que estaría en el tema de colocar las piedras, también habría que contar a los canteros, los que hacían la logística, los que arreglaban y construían los barcos y carros, los que construían las cuerda (recoger materia prima, procesarla, manufacturarla), mineros y herreros para la fabricación y reparación de herramientas, alimentar (plantar, mantener, cosechar, almacenar) y alojar a toda esa gente (construir barracones, mantenerlos), seguridad (soldados, capataces), administración y planificación, y otras cosas que seguro me dejo.
> Y todo esto durante 20 años, y en un momento (Egipto antiguo) que según dicen la población era de 1 millón.
> Y además que no solo construían la gran pirámide sino que seguían construyendo otros templos al mismo tiempo.



No habia densidad de poblacion para hacer esos "milagros".


----------



## Risitas (4 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Pero ahí trabajaban casi todo un puto pueblo, tenían poblaciones alrededor que eran de los trabajadores.
> 
> ¿Y quien trabajaba para dar de comer a los trabajadores si estaban cortando y tallando piedras? ¿quien daba de comer a los hijos de los trabajadores que estaban cincelando piedras para el relevo generacional y que estos siguiesen el trabajo se sus padres?.... ¿recibian el Maná todas las mañanas?



Pues otros trabajadores que se dedicaban al cultivo, otros se dedicaban al transporte, etc... Ahí tenían una organización brutal, no como ahora que aun con todas las tecnologias dan pena.


----------



## imutes (4 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Dicho esto, ¿has leído el relato de Paul Brunton? (lo conocí por la conferencia de Javier Sierra) ¿crees que puede tener una base real en cuanto al fenómeno que narra?



No, solo el recorte que has puesto. Me parece muy dudoso. No creo que en el interior de la pirámide varie mucho la temperatura. En verano hace calor día y noche en las proximidades de Guiza. En invierno hace calorcillo a mediodía y refresca por la noche pero con una chaquetilla basta. Más al sur, de Luxor a Abu Simbel, hace más bien calor día y noche incluso en invierno. El clima que describe es más propio del pleno desierto.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (5 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Pues yo, como buen navajero de Ockam, propongo la solucion mas sencilla: Podian aglomerar la arena del desierto y la caliza in situ. Bastaba hacer el molde de la piedra que necesitasen con madera como molde y ese es su secreto, ¿Como lo podian hacer/ fundir?



A mi con que me digas por donde mas o menos anda el cielo ya me vale.
Anda que?


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Pues otros trabajadores que se dedicaban al cultivo, otros se dedicaban al transporte, etc... Ahí tenían una organización brutal, no como ahora que aun con todas las tecnologias dan pena.



Ya he dicho mas arriba que no habia densidad de poblacion para poder hacer eso.


----------



## Vantage (7 Ago 2022)

Respecto a los mensajes de @n_flamel y la respuesta de @imutes, sobre el paralelismo entre la camara del rey y una camara de aislamiento sensorial, en mi opinion decir que esta aproximacion a la piramide me parece muy atractiva. Ya con anterioridad admiti que en mis pensamiento estaba la capacidad de que la piramide, entre otras cosas, pudiera intermediar, propiciar las condiciones para una transmutacion interna. Algo de esto fue discutido en el pasado, y yo al menos si que veo elementos ctonicos en la piramide(casi todos los "templos"). Su simbolismo se vuelve mas rico y profundo y diria que esta trambien "transliteritado"_ en lo que la egiptologia oficial dice que los egipcios decian al respecto_. Me estoy refiriendo a la parte "mitologica", claro, no a las cuestiones tecnicas del trabajo con materiales.

Considero que la camara de aislamiento sensorial es una forma mas de catapultar esas experiencias, pero se que es no la unica. Determinados zumbidos, ritmos(patrones) percusivos, y sonidos, a veces unidos a danzas, tambien permiten entrar en un estado de extasis "mistico" y tenemos una buena muestra de ello en todas las culturas chamanicas e indigenas el mundo. Esto seria lo contrario a esa ausencia total de estimulo que proporcionan las camaras de aislamiento que mencionais. La diferencia que estoy señalando de forma principal es la acustica. Y por supuesto las proporciones y la geometria tienen relacion con la acustica, que a su vez vienen condicionadas por el material. No me parece entonces que por el hecho de que una camara de aislamiento moderna sea distinta del "aislamiento" de la piramide, o al aislamiento producto de una cueva, se pueda decir que no cumpla esa funcion. 

Pero esa idea, necesita de un grado de conocimiento de nuevo, superior al atribuido al antiguo egipto... pero ya no es un problema del antiguo egipto. El problema son las dataciones y lo que presuponemos de la historia antigua,por no hablar de la "prehistoria", que seria para mi, lo mas interesante. En egipto ese problema subyace al agrupar una unica civilizacion cuando han sido varias. Y el mismo patron se repite en otros lugares con piramides y piedras gigantes. Yo "veo muy claro" que hubieron unos primeros constructores, con un proposito, y hubieron distintos remodeladores, con semejantes o diferentes propositos, a lo largo de la historia posterior a su construccion.


----------



## Vantage (7 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> La piedra caliza en su yacimiento es bastamte blanda, dejala un mes al aire y me lo cuentas.



Cierto, pero una atmosfera acida hace lo contrario.


Deben ser ambas cosas. Me gustaria preguntarte, ¿piensas que todavia esta en esa resonancia?


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ago 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Cierto, pero una atmosfera acida hace lo contrario.
> 
> 
> 
> Deben ser ambas cosas. Me gustaria preguntarte, ¿piensas que todavia esta en esa resonancia?



No, ya no puede estar después de tantos siglos y de los cambios habidos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ago 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Cierto, pero una atmosfera acida hace lo contrario.
> 
> 
> 
> Deben ser ambas cosas. Me gustaria preguntarte, ¿piensas que todavia esta en esa resonancia?



Cierto, pero una atmosfera acida hace lo contrario. 
Por eso ya no se suelen hacer cuevas, ya no existen erupciones volcanicas y el ser humano no puede crear mucha adificacion por mucho que los tocacojones de la Doctrina del Cambio Climtico insistan. Alguna en su proceso natural y con mas de 50.000 años de antiguedad.


----------



## imutes (7 Ago 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Respecto a los mensajes de @n_flamel y la respuesta de @imutes, sobre el paralelismo entre la camara del rey y una camara de aislamiento sensorial, en mi opinion decir que esta aproximacion a la piramide me parece muy atractiva.



Mi comentario es consecuente con la pregunta ...



n_flamel dijo:


> Mi pregunta es para lograr esa "máquina" de privación sensorial y viaje "astral" ¿es necesario construir tan tremendo edificio?



Me reafirmo en lo dicho, ni es una máquina de privación sensorial ni es necesaria tal estructura para conseguir esos efectos. No sé si está aplicando el concepto ctogénico literalmente en cuyo caso afirmaría lo contrario, la experiencia dentro del sarcófago sería de orden cósmico más que telúrico.
Ese tipo de experiencias mísiticas que describe se consiguen, efectivamente, suspendiendo temporalmente el "estado de alerta" (conciencia ordinaria) preceptivo para la supervivencia elemental en un entorno que requiere de dicha alerta y permite abrir la percepción a la realidad implícita. Bajo mi punto de vista, la conciencia ordinaria es un estado de percepción restringida, útil sí pero limitada.

_"Si las puertas de la percepción fueran abiertas todo aparecería ante el hombre tal como es: infinito."_ - William Blake 

A la lista de métodos para inducir un éxtasis místico hay que añadir el uso de enteógenos.

Entonces ¿es necesaria una estructura tal como La Gran Pirámide para ello?

No, rotundamente no.

Pero ¿en el interior del sarcófgo se experimenta algo similar?

Puede que la experiencia sea diferente en cada sujeto pero eso sería para mí, hasta cierto punto, decepcionante. Por lo poco que he podido experimentar experimentar, sucede algo independiente de cualquier espectativa e imposible de describir.

Para mí Napoleon al salir de la Pirámide debió decir algo similar a "aunque tratara de explicarlo no podría".

Continuará ...

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Vantage (8 Ago 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Mi comentario es consecuente con la pregunta ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si, ya vi que tu comentario era consecuente, por si acaso aclaro que no pretendia llevarte la contraria.

En lo que no estoy del todo convencido es sobre que haya una diferencia real entre la experiencia mistica "telurica" y la experiencia mistica "cosmica". Pienso que son trampas el lenguaje y puede que nos lleven conclusiones aparentemente distintas... Creo que esa experiencia "Es" en cuanto a cada ser, distinta, (porque cada ser y su experiencia vital es unica), y que existen distintos grados o niveles dentro de esas experiencias, asi como cada uno tenemos una conciencia distinta, pero pienso que es comun tanto en formas como en fondo. Es decir, claro que hay diferencias, no es lo mismo alcanzar ese estado mistico a traves de un conocimiento profundo de si mismo mediante la meditacion, que mediante una ECM que tras una ingesta de peyotl u hongos, que tras una privacion nutricional de sales, minerales, u otras vias como el canto y la danza, ritmos... Respecto a esto ultimo, el tema de los sonidos, Mircea Eliade indaga* bastante sobre las tecnicas arcaicas del extasis, algunas de las cuales yo si pienso que se podrian aplicar dentro de las camaras (que no "sarcofagos") con cierto exito .*_El trabajo de Eliade no tiene nada que ver con piramides._

Pero toda mi argumenacion no era para decir que era para eso o que es eso. Lo creo en el mismo modo que podria afirmar que existe un reverb precioso para grabaciones con instrumentos de viento, como hizo Paul Horn. No creo que ese fuese su motivo principal, aunque reuna unas condiciones idoneas para ello. Un ejemplo aun mas burdo seria que sus bloques sirven como asiento. Si, uno puede aparcar sus posaderas tras subir a ellos, pero...

En cuanto a tu opinion sobre el estado de conciencia ordinario, o como lo has llamado de "percepcion restringida", encaja muy bien con las ideas expuestas por Huxley, y como el mismo se inspiro en esa frase de Blake para dar titulo, doy por hecho que lo conoces. Yo tambien he experimentado eso mismo... Diria, por seguir en un tono literario, que Napoleon vio "un Aleph" **** en el interior de la piramide.

Sin embargo, indepenientemente de los efectos en la conciencia humana (que son evidentes que existen, y las casi 100 paginas de este hilo no son sino uno de los muchos rastros de ello), son interesantes los conceptos que implican la acustica y que nombro @n_flamel y @tokke (independientemente de si el conocimiento se lo dio alguien, o los obtuvieron por ellos mismos). Es interesante por como se comporta el sonido en los distintos medios. Si la luz alcanza su mayor velocidad (energia) cuanto menos denso es el medio (vacio), al sonido le ocurre lo contrario; no solo no se propaga en el vacio sino que su mayor velocidad la adquiere segun la mayor densidad del medio por el que se propaga. A mi esto me inspira algo util y aprovechable, desde un punto de vista energetico. Es una idea que tengo bastante desarrollada, pero no he compartido mas que en petit comite, puesto que no es sobre la piramide en si, sino sobre lo que ella me inspira. Y cruzando mis ideas con la piramide, me hacen ver en ella la montaña perfecta. No la montaña mistica, sino, "la esencia del funcionamiento de una montaña", ultra condensada. Y en mi mente al menos, algo asi no puede estar "aislado" del entorno. Mas bien, funcionaría a traves y mediante el entorno...


Saludos!


****


----------



## n_flamel (8 Ago 2022)

Un periodo fijo? un periodo variable? va con las estaciones o los solsticios? algo astronómico? 

No le veo demasiado sentido a no ser que dependa de algún tipo de emanación telúrica/ctónica y cíclica, pero explíquese por favor. (ya comenté en oto hilo el tema de la emanación de una energía en la catedral de Chartres, eso no lo descarto)


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Un periodo fijo? un periodo variable? va con las estaciones o los solsticios? algo astronómico?
> 
> No le veo demasiado sentido a no ser que dependa de algún tipo de emanación telúrica/ctónica y cíclica, pero explíquese por favor. (ya comenté en o*to hilo el tema de la emanación de una energía en la catedral de Chartres*, eso no lo descarto)



enlace?


----------



## pagesitoalegre (8 Ago 2022)

En fin y en una palabara o palabro no tienes ni pajolera idea en lo demas poco mas o nada.
Anda que?


----------



## imutes (9 Ago 2022)

@Vantage puedes discrepar lbremente, lo extraño sería que estuvieramos de acuerdo en todo.

**_ ¿Existe ese Aleph en lo íntimo de una piedra? ¿Lo he visto cuando vi todas las cosas y lo he olvidado? Nuestra mente es porosa para el olvido; yo mismo estoy falseando y perdiendo, bajo la trágica erosión de los años, los rasgos de Beatriz._

La primera pregunta es, para mí, retórica. Esa estructura, ya lo he comentado alguna vez, surge con naturalidad en la mente de un niño. Luego la olvidamos bajo el yugo del pensamiento que depende del lenguaje. Ni siquiera Borges puede describir el eterno presente ni lo infinito de lo infinitesimal pero cuenta con nuestra complicidad para revivirlo: intimamente ya lo conocemos. Por otro lado demuestra que hasta el mejor de lo esfuerzos en relatarlo suena, si acaso, a poesía a oidos positivista recalcitrante.

Dice @tokke (sic) _Es la posición que ocupamos entre lo infinitesimal (no sabemos cual es el límite)... _Me permito la licencia de descontextualizarlo porque me parece unas de las claves para asimilar intelectualmente que lo pequeño integre lo infinito. Sin límite para lo infinitesimal todo "objeto" tiene la capacidad de ser una copia del infinito (infinitos dentro de infinitos dentro de infinitos ... ∞^∞ ). Si el límite espacial lo definiera realmente la distancia de Plank, el Aleph no sería posible. Si el insignificante universo descrito por la astronomía como procedente del Big Bang (¡¿Que són 15.000 millones de años para la eternidad?!) no sepudiera subdividir infinitas veces y no estuvieran ocurriendo infinitos Big Bangs, el Aleph no sería posible. Y si el Aleph existe, todo ocurre y ha ocurrido ya infinitas veces: es el eterno presente. Solo nos queda recordarlo.

Todo esto se puede recordar/integrar de manera natural sin que suponga por si mismo un estado de conciencia acrecentado aunque ciertamente, para quien lo hubiera enterrado profundamente en su memoria, revivirlo puede resultar muy impactante... (continuará ... si es que interesa ...)






(Newton en el fondo del mar absorto con su compás en una geometría elemental ajeno a la geometría fractal de los corales sobre los que está sentado. ¡Impresionante visión la de Blake!)

A todo esto ¿es La Gran Pirámide una máquina para producir estados de conciencia acrecentada?

Suele considerarse el set and setting fundamental para las "experiencias cumbre". En ese sentido diría que sí, nos ofrece un marco excepcional para ello. Sin embargo, lo que para alguien puede ser una experiencia cumbre, para otro puede ser un total dejà vu. Ningún set and setting, ningún ritual, ninguna disciplina puede garantizar experiencia alguna. Por el contrario algunos pueden expeimentarlo mientras friegan los platos en la cocina de su casa. Si la pirámide no es capaz de garantizar la misma experiencia para todos sería un proyecto fallido.

Ahora bien, recordando el texto que extractaste de Τίμαιος ...

_Pase lo que pase en vuestro pais o en el nuestro, o en cualquier otro pais del que estemos informados, cualquier accion que sea noble y grandiosa o destacable en algun modo, ya tuvo lugar, y *todo ello fue inscrito hace mucho tiempo en los registros de nuestro templo*, mientras que vosotros y otras naciones no mantuvieron registros imperecederos._


Es lo que viene diciéndose desde diferentes tradiciones, que La Gran Pirámide contine todo el conocimiento adquirido por sus constructores inmortalizado para las futuras generaciones. Solo que no esta "escrito", está implicito en su propia estructura y coordenadas geográficas. El problema actualmente es descifrarlo. La filigrana matemática está allí expresando el nº Pi, Phi, E, el nº plástico, el sistema métrico, las medidas geodésicas, la distancia al Sol, a Sirio, la velocidad de la luz etc etc etc. La capacidad de construir un edificio de estas características supera en mucho nuestras actuales capacidades no ya solo de ingeniería sino matemáticas. Atrbuirlo a la casualidad es ridículo.

El lugar más emblemático de toda la estructura, su alma, es el tanque -mal llamado sarcófago- en "La Cámara del Rey". Algo sucede en su interior que nuestros dispositivos de medición no son capaces de detectar pero que el ser humano, como reflejo de Cosmos, sí puede _resonar _con él en una especie se supersinestesia. Una experiencia única imposible de describir.

Saludos.

.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> enlace?



HAbeis tenido experiencias paranormales ?


----------



## LMLights (10 Ago 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Es interesante por como se comporta el sonido en los distintos medios. Si la luz alcanza su mayor velocidad (energia) cuanto menos denso es el medio (vacio), al sonido le ocurre lo contrario; no solo no se propaga en el vacio sino que su mayor velocidad la adquiere segun la mayor densidad del medio por el que se propaga. A mi esto me inspira algo util y aprovechable, desde un punto de vista energetico. Es una idea que tengo bastante desarrollada, pero no he compartido mas que en petit comite, puesto que no es sobre la piramide en si, sino sobre lo que ella me inspira. Y cruzando mis ideas con la piramide, me hacen ver en ella la montaña perfecta. No la montaña mistica, sino, "la esencia del funcionamiento de una montaña", ultra condensada. Y en mi mente al menos, algo asi no puede estar "aislado" del entorno. Mas bien, funcionaría a traves y mediante el entorno...



Interesante apreciación. Recordar el tema de Keops como la "pirámide silbante" y esta especulación sobre el SONIDO

Génesis








La encarnación del Verbo


El autor de la epístola a los Hebreos dice: “Porque ciertamente no socorrió a los ángeles, sino que socorrió a la descendencia de Abraham”.



www.evangelicodigital.com





La LUZ es posterior al VERBO

_Verbo significa palabra, *voz*. *En* *Génesis* 1:3 se menciona por primera vez *la* palabra *de* *Dios*, *la* *voz* *de* *Dios*: "Dijo *Dios*: Sea *la* luz". Aquella palabra carecía *de* forma. No respondía a *la* materia. Era *voz*, *sonido* celestial. Como *la* que oyó Pablo *en* *el* camino a Damasco. Como *la* que oyó Pedro *en* *la* azotea *de* *la* casa *en* Jope._

La Materia (Matter/Matrix), es LUZ DEGRADADA.....







Variable por cierto (Velocidad Constante de la Propagación de la Luz), que está en KEOPS (tomándo la base cuadrada con un círculo inscrito externo y otro interno tangente a los vértices)







Otra aproximación o especulación -por algunos llamada el "Misterio del 3 en el 4" -Three in the Four-.

O el misterio de las resonancias y los números madre (Tesla, 3,6,9)

GIZEH (RoshTau), 3 grandes pirámides, 6 pirámides menores, 9 pirámides en total







La PIRÁMIDE es una base cuadrada (ángulos de 90º como la escuadra), y cuatro caras visibles triangulares (cuya expresión más perfecta sería el equilatero, ángulos de 60º, como el compás). THE THREE IN THE FOUR........

Lo mísmo que la tradición medieval TRIVIUM y CUADRIVIUM.






EL TRIVIUM Y EL QUADRIVIUM - Torre de Babel


EL TRIVIUM Y EL QUADRIVIUM ¿Qué se entiende por Trivio y Cuadrivio? Lo mismo que reunión de las ciencias y artes; especie de Enciclopedia o recopilación de conocimientos humanos. En la edad media se había dividido la enseñanza de las escuelas en dos grandes secciones: a la primera de las cuales...




e-torredebabel.com





El triángulo (Metafísico, intuición), y el cuadrado (Físico, Ciencias Exáctas, Lógica)........


LUZ y SONIDO, o principio primigenio DUAL (en esta relación, Sonido-Trivium, Luz-Cuadrivium), cuya unión -consciencia y consciencia manifestada -plano físico-, nos abre la puerta a la SUPERCONSCIENCIA.

El 3 y el 4 sumado nos dan el DIVINO SIETE (Siete Colores, Siete Notas).
El 3 y el 4 multiplicado nos da el 12 (Tiempo) -como las DOCE Tribus de ISRAEL, etc, etc-.


La LUZ necesita un medio para propagarse, y como has apuntado cuanto menos denso es el medio con más facilidad se propaga la LUZ. Justo al contrario que la vibración SONORA (precisa el medio más densidad), o sea que se comportan como dos elementos primigenios que se ACOPLAN (relación inversa).

LUZ Y SONIDO.








¿Por qué el sonido viaja mucho más lento que la luz?


Respuesta (1 de 5): ¿Por qué el sonido viaja mucho más lento que la luz? Porque el sonido es materia en movimiento, la cual tiene masa y ocupa espacio, está sujeto por tanto a las leyes de la materia y la luz ni tiene masa, no hay nada más ligero ni ocupa espacio, equivale a que nada es más pequ...




es.quora.com







imutes dijo:


> _"Si las puertas de la percepción fueran abiertas todo aparecería ante el hombre tal como es: infinito."_ - William Blake










El triángulo no es exclusivo como símbolo masónico, es un elemento mistérico de larga tradición.

Optes PANOPTES (OJO QUE TODO LO VE o Superconsciencia).

Athos Monastery







Se me ocurre que ese PRINCIPIO DUAL PRIMIGENIO, que se combina y que llamamos Luz y Sonido, encierra muchos secretos. Si la Luz la relacionamos secundariamente a la generación del mundo físico (material), el "Verbo" sonido se relaciona a nuestra relación de consciencia de ese mundo físico, desde lo inmaterial.






El Génesis Dice Que La Oscuridad Fue Primero que La Luz.


Amados hermanos/as. Reciban mis saludos, mi amor y mis bendiciones. Génesis 1 (RVR1960) La creación 1 En el principio creó Dios los cielos y la tierra. 2 Y la tierra estaba desordenada y vacía, y las tinieblas estaban sobre la faz del abismo, y el Espíritu de Dios se movía sobre...



foros.monografias.com





El VERBO (consciencia) ANTECEDE a la LUZ (colapsado en el mundo físico), ese es el ALEPH. Curioso ese relato tan famoso haya sido escrito por un ciego.........

_Al Principio fue el VERBO_

Por otro lado apuntar -dado que no sabemos los propósitos de las Pirámides, que pueden ser varios, y tal vez nos parecen varios y no algo UNIFICADO debido a nuestras propias carencias), que la versión menos "académica" (como decir la menos contaminada), es algo que se nos escapa pero la relación del COSMOS (cielos) y la superficie TERRESTRE, son de alguna manera CONECTADAS (energías sutiles), y ello tendría diversas especulaciones/interpretaciones.

Desde el tema puramente físico (equilibrio electromagnético, lo que supondría una capacidad que nos supera de lejos, me refiero a un entendimiento del funcionamiento del planeta a un nivel total, como para hacer "máquinas geoglobales"), hasta otras versiones o arístas más "arriesgadas" (manipulación del plano físico sutil, energías y "entidades", en fin, esos Nephilim Bíblicos).

Recordar además que de alguna manera las Pirámides de Gizeh son mencionadas en LA BIBLIA (como Gerizim -Jerusalem-o "Montaña de las Montañas"), pero que al parecer lo que hemos heredado ha sido bastante toqueteado hasta casi hacerlas desaparecer de los Libros Sagrados.

Memphis/Cairo (BABEL).








Babylon Fortress - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Babylon -VAV-ELION, como "vortex" o portal dimensional. La BABEL original (Babylon) era Memphis en Egípto, no en Mesopotamia.

La cantidad de conocimiento que ofrece KEOPS es INCONMENSURABLE. Podría decir o intuir, que tal cantidad de coincidencias o valores numéricos no puede proceder del conocimiento estándar como lo conocemos (lógico, positivo, cartesiano y racional), sino de UNA FORMA SUPERIOR DE CONOCIMIENTO, que trasciende y sobrepasa nuestros límites (no especulo con Aliens, ETs ni demás parafernalia, aunque podríamos meter en la ecuación a "entidades").

KEOPS es como un Templo de Salomón, cuya tradición (desde la rama islámica) fue construido por "demonios" ........

_Salomón murió antes de que se completara el Templo. Mientras el rey se apoyaba en su bastón cuando murió, los demonios (o en este caso, los djinns) que trabajaban para él no sabían de su muerte y, por lo tanto, continuaron construyendo el templo._


En fin, nos topamos con cosas que evidente nos superan y saltan todos los límites de nuestro entendimiento, creo que esa es una lección PRIMARIA para acercarse al Misterio de las Pirámides (lo mísmo si nos adentramos en el misterio de las Catedrales), aquí hay cosas a las que hay que de entrada cambiar el enfoque para empezar a entender algo (quizás incluso largos ciclos de tiempo y la afectación -Edad dorada, La Arcadia-, a la percepción y entendimiento humanos que tiene eras de iluminación y eras de oscuridad), como siempre digo en este tipo de especulaciones ciclos milenarios -catastróficos- y per se considerados TABÚ por quienes de verdad rigen éste mundo, que nos mandarán a los "Académicos" de turno para hacernos COMULGAR CON RUEDAS DE MOLINO .


----------



## LMLights (12 Ago 2022)

Otra aproximación.

Como "MÁQUINA GEOGLOBAL" ligado a evento catastrófico (CAMBIO DE ERA), y relativo a la relación de CONSCIENCIA del Hombre como Especie y preservación de una "Memoria Colectiva", en todo caso aquí se especularia con cuestiones ELECTROMAGNÉTICAS.


_Para empezar, la memoria humana y su existencia como especie está ligada al campo magnético del planeta. De hecho, cada especie animal tiene su propio campo magnético planetario que se relaciona con ellos. Es una especie de red electromagnética que se extiende por toda la Tierra. Cuando una especie desaparece, lo hace automáticamente el campo magnético que se relaciona con ellos. Cuando se llega al punto medio dentro del “Gran Año”, el campo magnético del planeta llega al punto cero y se destruyen los campos magnéticos. Con ello, se destruye la memoria también y se desaparece como especie. 







Los Maestros Ascendidos de la Atlántida lo sabían. Necesitaban hacer algo, para que la raza humana no despareciera. Solicitaron permiso a las Jerarquías superiores para construir un nuevo entramado crístico. Así, cuando pasara el hundimiento de la Atlántida y se destruyera el campo magnético relacionado con los humanos, el nuevo entramado crístico tomaría el lugar inmediatamente ¡y los humanos podrían seguir existiendo como especie! Aunque la memoria sí desaparecería. Los atlantes que sobrevivieran ya no recordarían quienes eran y empezarían de cero. Eso no pasaría con los Maestros Ascendidos. Ellos sabían como crear campos magnéticos internamente, para conservar su memoria. Bien, ahora empezamos a ver el propósito de la creación de las pirámides de Egipto. Los Maestros Ascendidos Toth, Ra y Araamagot decidieron construir las pirámides, para construir esa nueva red electromagnética. 


Eligieron a Egipto, porque justo debajo de la zona en que están construidas, estaba el eje del entramado de conciencia crística, que en esos momentos todavía existía. _






















The Great Pyramid of Giza is located at the exact center of Earth's landmass


Many people consider the great Pyramid of Giza to be one of the oldest, greatest and most perfect, and scientific 'monuments' on te face of the Earth, created




www.ancient-code.com





















Civilizaciones Desaparecidas - Varios Autores - VSIP.INFO


CIVILIZACIONES DESAPARECIDAS : MISTERIO DE CIVILIZACIONES DESAPARECIDAS-CIVILIZACIONES DESPARECIDAS-MISTERIOS DE CENTROA...




vsip.info






El MERIDIANO CERO original no es en Londres (Greenwhich), ni París, sino GIZEH (Cairo).

Recordar el apunte "esotérico" sobre el orígen del nombre de CAIRO (Para algunos "Tres Montañas"), como CHI-RHO (Crismón).









Chi Rho - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Lo que nos lleva desde la perspectiva de éste planeta como algo vivo, a que el CRUCE o CRUCIFIXIÓN del planeta (como un Cristo Viviente), tiene su "Gólgotha" en Memphis/Babalon/Cairo, o sea GIZEH (Rosh-Tau). -Gesú, Jesús (Llísas en inglés) o Gizeh-






Chi Rho — Camp Fowler







www.campfowler.org





*Chi*_ *Rho* (pronounced like the Egyptian city, *Cairo*) was named after the first two Greek letters in the word "Christ." Quite literally it means "the Christ House"_










_Por lo que las pirámides tienen una antigüedad aproximada de 13,000 años. Las pirámides, según Toth le platica a Drunvalo Melquisedec, fueron construidas con la mente y el corazón, en un período de 3 días de la cuarta dimensión. Debo aclarar que nosotros nos encontramos actualmente en la tercera dimensión. Por lo que el equivalente en tiempo en nuestra dimensión debió de ser mucho mayor Los Maestros Ascendidos, también construyeron una nave espacial, de 3 a 5 átomos de grosor, plana en su base y techo. Con una longitud equivalente a dos edificios de extremo a extremo. Dicha nave tenía forma circular. Fue colocada kilómetro y medio debajo de la Esfinge, en un supertono electromagnético más alto que le permitía no ser vista y atravesar la Tierra sin problema alguno. Regresando a la precesión de los equinoccios, los cambios en cualquiera de los dos puntos clave de “El Gran Año” ocasionan grandes cambios en el eje gravitacional de la tierra y pueden dar lugar a glaciaciones, hundimiento de continentes, terremotos, etc. Eso es lo que iba a sucederle a la Atlántida. Y entonces sucedió el cataclismo. Toth tomó la nave donde se encontraba debajo de la Tierra y se dirigió a la Atlántida, para salvar a los Maestros Ascendidos. 

Casi inmediatamente después de haber despegado unos cientos de metros de la superficie con los Maestros Ascendidos, se hundió la última isla de la Atlántida, Undal. Se dirigieron a una pista de aterrizaje situada en la punta de la Gran Pirámide. Los Maestros Ascendidos conservaron su memoria, al crear su propio campo electromagnético. Después de tres días y medio, se llegó al punto cero en el campo magnético y se emergió en el mundo de la tercera dimensión, en el que nos encontramos ahora. Pasado esto, los Maestros Ascendidos penetraron en la Gran Pirámide por un tunel circular que los conducía a la ciudad subterránea.

Ra y un tercio de los Maestros Ascendidos se quedaron en esa ciudad subterránea. Entre esos maestros se encontraba Tat, el hijo de Toth. En esa ciudad subterránea se formó la hermandad de Tat. Después, volaron al lago Titicaca. Toth y otro tercio de los Maestros fundaron el imperio de los incas. Finalmente, la nave viajó al Himalaya y desembarcó Araamagot. El resto de los Maestros regresaron a la Esfinge. La razón de que se escogieran la ciudad subterránea, la Isla del Sol y el Himalaya, fue para establecer la red de circuitos energéticos de una conciencia crística sintética de la Tierra. Egipto es el punto masculino de la red, los Mayas-Incas el femenino y el Himalaya el punto neutral. En términos científicos, esta red de conciencia crística, es un campo electromagnético que se extiende por toda la tierra y tiene formas geométricas. Posteriormente, los Maestros hicieron miles de pirámides en la cuarta dimensión, que no son visibles para nosotros.

También, esta vez con la ayuda de los humanos, construyeron pirámides y catedrales para ayudar a la red de conciencia crística. En el complejo religioso de Teothiuhacán, México, hay dos grandes pirámides, la del Sol y de la Luna. ¿Que crees? La pirámide del Sol, que es la mayor, tiene lados de 215 metros, por lo que su base es semejante… ¡a la de la Gran Pirámide de Egipto! Esta coincidencia se explica, por ser los Maestros ascendidos de la Atlántida los creadores de estas pirámides, ya sea físicamente o intelectualmente con la ayuda de los humanos de las culturas locales. Así como en Egipto, que la historia oficial dice que las Pirámides y la Esfinge fueron construidas de repente, sin ningún conocimiento importante de las culturas anteriores… ¿Que crees? La historia oficial dice que en Teotihuacán pasó EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO. Y en un pueblo, que no conocía herramientas de metal, ni utilizaba maquinas simples para la construcción…

Y así como Toth parece ser la persona histórica concreta que enseñó a los egipcios todo lo que aprendieron en aquellas lejanas épocas, en Teotihuacán existe la historia de que Quetzalcóatl llegó con esta cultura, y fue un Dios civilizador que dio a los hombres cultura y sabiduría. Te hago notar que, antes del hundimiento de la Atlántida, se había llegado a una conciencia de la unidad con el universo y del valor del amor, por haber llegado al punto máximo de despertar de la conciencia, en el punto medio del “Gran año”. Los atlantes eran extremadamente intuitivos y desarrollados del lado
derecho de su cerebro, el lado femenino. Por eso, los Maestros ascendidos tenían valores muy diferentes y sabiduría desconocida por los pobladores locales a los que llegaron. Y su función, repito, fue insertar nuevamente algunos conocimientos de la Atlántida, así como construir con la ayuda de los humanos, Pirámides y lugares energéticos, para ayudar a la nueva red de conciencia crística del planeta. En los Mayas, se habla de Pakal, un Dios que tenía una apariencia blanca, alta… muy parecida a la de Quetzalcóatl.

Y en los Incas, está la leyenda de Manco Capac. Hay una enorme coincidencia la apariencia física de estos personajes: blancos, altos, en algunos casos barbados y con unos conocimientos astronómicos y sabiduría infinitamente superior… y que lo enseñaron a los pobladores locales. ¿Conclusión lógica? Estos seres: Toth, Quetzalcóatl, Pakal, Manco Capac, fueron… LOS MAESTROS ASCENDIDOS DE LA ATLANTIDA. Se nota que la construcción de
pirámides y lugares místicos, tiene lugar principalmente en una franja a lo ancho del trópico de cáncer. Su función, es ser una especie de batería que almacena la energía del cosmos y alimenta a la red de conciencia crística, cuyo eje está debajo de la Gran Pirámide de Egipto. Se sabe que, en esa franja, es más fácil captar la energía que viene del Cosmos. También, se ha descubierto que la terminación en punta de las pirámides facilita la absorción de dicha energía. Y como la red de conciencia crística es una red de energía electromagnética, entenderás porqué se ubicaron las
pirámides y catedrales en esta franja. He hablado de que hay una ciudad subterránea debajo de la Gran Pirámide ¿Hay pruebas? Sí. En 1996, Larry Hunter y otros investigadores descubrieron una red de túneles bajo el complejo de Gizeh. Hunter afirma que esta red lleva a una enorme ciudad subterránea, 13 metros de superficie y 12 pisos de profundidad, que abarca un área de 10.5 x 12 km. 

Regresando al hundimiento de la Atlántida, se originó por entrar al punto medio en “El Gran Año”, y esto se vio acompañado de una enorme inundación, y un cambio en los campos magnéticos y eje gravitacional de la tierra, que ocasionó cambios geológicos importantes e inundaciones. West afirma que la erosión que hay en la Esfinge fue provocada por agua, no por el viento, como afirman los egiptólogos tradicionales. Dice que esta erosión por agua, se dio al final de la última era glacial, hace 12,000 años aproximadamente. ¿Es una coincidencia que casi cuadre con el periodo del hundimiento de la Atlántida y construcción de las pirámides hace casi 13,000 años? 

Recuerda que la Esfinge fue construida hace unos 13,000 años antes del cataclismo de la Atlántida. Es lógico suponer que sufrió por un periodo fuerte de lluvias que la erosionaron durante el desastre. De hecho, en el diluvio de Noé, se dice que las lluvias no cesaron durante varios días. ¿Qué significa todo esto para nosotros, hoy en día? Te recuerdo que el “Gran año”, que es la precesión de equinoccios, comprende 25,920 años y hay dos puntos clave en el ciclo: el que le pasó a la Atlántida… y el que está a punto de sucedernos. Los puntos se dan, uno, poco antes de la mitad del periodo de 25,920 años (cuando se hundió la Atlántida) y el otro, poco antes de finalizarlo. Y nos estamos acercando… al segundo punto. Estamos cerca de finalizar el período de 25,920 años. En los últimos 2,000 años hemos estado en el signo de Piscis. Y estamos a punto de pasar a la Era de Acuario. Los cambios de signo significan cambios culturales y de valores muy profundos.

El cambio de signo… coincide con la finalización del Período del “Gran Año”. Estamos acercándonos al punto más bajo de conciencia. Y a punto de pasar a otra dimensión, la cuarta. ¿Cómo se refleja esto actualmente? En las guerras, terremotos, suicidios, etc. Eso tiene que ver con el campo magnético de la Tierra. El sistema nervioso humano está íntimamente ligado al campo magnético. Y éste se está desestabilizando, como debe ser por su acercamiento al fin del “Gran Año”.

Gradualmente, el campo magnético se está acercando a cero… como le pasó a la Atlántida. Es por eso, que los seres humanos nos volvemos un poco desmemoriados y desequilibrados emocionalmente en esta época. Y es por eso que gradualmente hay más terremotos, por estar siendo desequilibrado el campo magnético y el eje gravitacional del planeta. Al acercarnos más al punto cero… la memoria se vuelve más volátil. Porque cuando se llega al punto cero, se pierde la memoria por completo.

Y emergeremos… a la cuarta dimensión. En esta dimensión, los pensamientos se vuelven realidad al instante. Y es importante que aprendas a activar tu campo magnético, conocido esotéricamente como campo merkaba, para que conserves tu memoria, como hicieron los Maestros Ascendidos en la Atlántida. Por eso hay tantos seres de otros mundos y otras dimensiones en estos momentos en el planeta para guiarnos._


----------



## pagesitoalegre (17 Ago 2022)

A mi eso de las piramides no deja de serme una gran putada y mas despues de decadas de años intentando asimilar el porque se hicieron, el como y el porque, ahora resulta que hay o salen cuatro matados la mayoria adoctrinados ellos e intentan confundirme con sus transcendentales ideologias basadas en dogmas de fe y poco mas.
A saber los faraones eran simplemente unos seres humanos, tan o mas simples que el pagesitialegre y que en base al poder que se otorgaban por las tradeciones y que sumado al miedo o causa y consecuencia de su ignorancia hacian tanto y cuanto decidian los faraones esos y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Ago 2022)

Y otra cuestión. Supongamos que esas pirámides fueron hechas a mano en dos generaciones. ¿Cuál era la población de Egipto en aquella época? Ya os lo digo yo: ridícula.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (17 Ago 2022)

Si yo te creo lo que tu piensas sobre las piramides ,pero de aportar pruebas y mostrar algun indicio mas mejor me seria en creerte y aceptar tus muy probables virtudes en lo demas como la ciencia poco o nada.
En fi por si te vale en algo segun los egiptologos dan por cierto que cerca de esas piramides en aquellos tiempos pasaba un rio , lo que les fue mas facil transportar semejantes pedruscos.
Anda que me tiene de preocupado lo de las piramides ? y mas teniendo a dos que conformar mas la cabra algun dia de esos?
Anda que?


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (17 Ago 2022)

NO le deis mas vueltas. Las “piedras” eran de barro pero con el tiempo y el calor que hace en Egipto se han secado


----------



## pagesitoalegre (18 Ago 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> NO le deis mas vueltas. Las “piedras” eran de barro pero con el tiempo y el calor que hace en Egipto se han secado



No me extraña nada que algunos se crean que existe un dios que creo el mundo de la nada y encima de ser un ente mas menos que un espiritu y para asi poder tener un hijo le tubo que ser preciso y necesario pedir a otro espiritu para concebir a una virgen para que le dispusiera de un hijo, en lo demas todo de mas mal a peor y con entender y comprender que dicho dios se vio obligado a sacrificar a su propio hijo para asi redemirnos a los mortales de un pecado que el mismo nos concedio por malos y en lo demas poca cosa mas o mismito de incoherente como lo suscrito por el pagesitoalegre y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitoalegre (18 Ago 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> NO le deis mas vueltas. Las “piedras” eran de barro pero con el tiempo y el calor que hace en Egipto se han secado





A mi me es evidente que el barro secado por el sol algunos lo llaman adobe, por lo que mi me es sabido la piedra sea segun como sea se forma por la misma tierra pero causa y efecto de grades temperaturas y presiones en lo demas poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Ago 2022)

Khufu branch of Nile River once flowed close enough to Giza to carry the stones needed to build the pyramids


A team of researchers affiliated with several institutions in France, working with a colleague from China and another two from Egypt, has found evidence that shows the Khufu branch of the Nile River once ran so close to Giza that it could have been used to carry the stones that were used to...




phys.org





La toma de sedimentos junto a las pirámides de Giza demuestra que el Nilo, una rama del Nilo, llegaba hasta ellas, en el periodo del faraón Khufu.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> @tatenen el _metrólogo_ lo único que sí ha dejado demostrado es que sufre graves problemas de acalculia y que es incapaz de resolver problemas de aritmética básica. No te molestes en debatir con él, todos sabemos que para conseguir construir con gran precisión necesitamos herramientas de gran precisión.
> 
> Por otro lado, y ya que esto parce ir de repetir mensajes, recordemos que la primera construcción en piedra de la "historia" empezo de golpe con Zoser e Imhotep construyendo el _complejo funerario_ y las pirámide escalonada de Saqqara tras las revelaciones del dios Jnum.
> 
> ...



De la misma manera que ahora se han inventado métodos rápidos y fáciles para cortar enormes bloques de mármol y que no hace mucho era un esfuerzo humano terrorífico, en el antiguo Egipto sin duda tenían formas de cortar esas piedras de arenisca como si fuesen mantequilla. 

El hecho de que no hubiese grandes máquinas se sustituye por la fuerza humana de miles de obreros y poleas . 

*La cantera Monte Coto, situada en Pinoso (Alicante)*, está considerada la mayor cantera de mármol del mundo.








La mayor cantera de mármol del mundo.







www.topconpositioning.com
















Abandonado hace miles de años en las canteras del norte de *Asuán*, *el Obelisco Inacabado* es una mole de granito de 40 metros de largo y más de 1.000 toneladas 









Obelisco inacabado de Asuán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Guaguei (2 Oct 2022)

si se pudiera mover y subir una piedra entre 200 hombres y 100 bueyes, subiria a toda velocidad, una tras otra, el problema es que no hay espacio para que todos sumen la fuerza, seria un caos, o hay que ver la forma de que se pueda sumar esa fuerza
las piedras mas grandes de las camaras, pasillos y demas, se pondrian primero y luego se cubririan con piedras del monton
pienso que debe ser algo asi


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El lugar más emblemático de toda la estructura, su alma, es el tanque -mal llamado sarcófago- en "La Cámara del Rey". Algo sucede en su interior que nuestros dispositivos de medición no son capaces de detectar pero que el ser humano, como reflejo de Cosmos, sí puede _resonar _con él en una especie se supersinestesia. Una experiencia única imposible de describir.



Y por tanto, científicamente indemostrable.


----------



## Ponix (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## imutes (2 Oct 2022)

Ponix dijo:


>


----------



## imutes (2 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y por tanto, científicamente indemostrable.



¡Exacto, para nuestra ciencia! Sin embargo experimentable empíricamente.

Las supuesta _energia oscura_ y la supuesta _matería oscura_ tampoco son detectables por nuestros dispositivos sin embargo se nos vende como si fueran hechos científicos. La mecánica relativista ni sirve para descibrir la fisica lo muy pequeño ni lo muy grande. Mas allá de mejorar las óbitas de algunos objetos con mayor precisión que la mecánica newtoniana, no sirve para nada


----------



## LMLights (2 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Las supuesta _energia oscura_ y la supuesta _matería oscura_ tampoco son detectables por nuestros dispositivos sin embargo se nos vende como si fueran hechos científicos.











Soviet KGB files 'reveal unexplainable sensation at Egypt's Great Pyramid'


A new Amazon Prime documentary claims the Kremlin sent a delegation to the historic landmarks back in the 1960s




www.mirror.co.uk





*Archivos de la KGB revelan que una «fuerza misteriosa» fue hallada en la Gran Pirámide de Egipto*


Durante la inspección del segmento de la pared notamos una sensación extraña, una fuerza de repulsión magnética parecía emanar de la roca. No pudimos encontrar ninguna explicación científica”.


----------



## imutes (2 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De la misma manera que ahora se han inventado métodos rápidos y fáciles para cortar enormes bloques de mármol y que no hace mucho era un esfuerzo humano terrorífico, en el antiguo Egipto sin duda tenían formas de cortar esas piedras de arenisca como si fuesen mantequilla.
> 
> El hecho de que no hubiese grandes máquinas se sustituye por la fuerza humana de miles de obreros y poleas .
> 
> Abandonado hace miles de años en las canteras del norte de *Asuán*, *el Obelisco Inacabado* es una mole de granito de 40 metros de largo y más de 1.000 toneladas



En LGP estaríamos hablando de sobre todo caliza y, en menor medida, granito.

La caliza y el mármol suelen tener una dureza de 3 en la escala de Mohs, por tanto son susceptibles de ser cortadas con sierras de cobre. No así el granito con una dureza de ~7. Además, se supone que en el imperio antiguo no conocían la rueda y por tanto tampoco la polea.

El problema con el supuesto corte de la caliza para LGP estaría en cortar bloques a tal escala (+ de 2.000.000 de bloques de 2T de peso de media en 20 años) y, aún más complicado, es que no estamos hablando de bloques cortados cual piezas de lego sino de piedras de diferentes formas y tamaños que encajan entre si con gran precisión. Pareciere como si hubieran desmontado una montaña y la hubieran vuelto a montar. La imagen de la cantera de mármol puede darnos una idea de eso.








La cantera de mármol parece estar formada por bloques irregulares que, por motivos obvios, encajan entre sí. Ahora imagina de extraemos esos bloques tal como se presentan y los volviéramos a montar.

Tendía un aspecto tal que así:






Detalle de LGP

Pero las canteras de caliza no presentan el mismo aspecto que las de mármol por lo que, efectivamente, contaban con técnicas de construcción que desconocemos y por otro lado, debido a la energía necesaria para tales construcciones , podemos descartar que tal energía dependiera exclusivamente de los músculos de los obreros.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En LGP estaríamos hablando de sobre todo caliza y, en menor medida, granito.
> 
> La caliza y el mármol suelen tener una dureza de 3 en la escala de Mohs, por tanto son susceptibles de ser cortadas con sierras de cobre. No así el granito con una dureza de ~7. Además, se supone que en el imperio antiguo no conocían la rueda y por tanto tampoco la polea.
> 
> ...



muy interesante la hipótesis de que fuese como un rompecabezas con las piezas numeradas y vueltas a montar en el orden en el que se extrajeron ! De es manera no tenían problema para que encajasen . Genial !

Es indudable que las piedras se cortaban con alguna técnica " fácil " y lo de las poleas...






<center>“Dadme un punto de apoyo y moveré el mundo…” (I)</center>


Es sin duda una cita mítica donde las haya. Una frase que refleja el orgullo de un hombre. Del primero en comprobar, vía experiencia, ...




enroquedeciencia.blogspot.com





En relación al tiempo de construcción, las catedrales europeas a veces tardaron siglos . Por cierto que muchos monasterios se desmontaron y se llevaron a Estados Unidos con las piezas igualmente numeradas como seguro que sabes de sobra.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Soviet KGB files 'reveal unexplainable sensation at Egypt's Great Pyramid'
> 
> 
> A new Amazon Prime documentary claims the Kremlin sent a delegation to the historic landmarks back in the 1960s
> ...



"¿notamos?" ¿Los aparatos no detectaban el magnetismo?


----------



## n_flamel (2 Oct 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Khufu branch of Nile River once flowed close enough to Giza to carry the stones needed to build the pyramids
> 
> 
> A team of researchers affiliated with several institutions in France, working with a colleague from China and another two from Egypt, has found evidence that shows the Khufu branch of the Nile River once ran so close to Giza that it could have been used to carry the stones that were used to...
> ...



Había canales desde el Nilo hasta las pirámides, esto es sabido. Se sospecha que tenían alguna función en ciertos rituales junto con las las famosas barcas. 
Cabría plnatearse la posibilidad de que el agua fuera un ingrediente necesario para el "funcionamiento" en ciertos momentos o rituales de las propias pirámides.


----------



## Arnicio (2 Oct 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> si se pudiera mover y subir una piedra entre 200 hombres y 100 bueyes, subiria a toda velocidad, una tras otra, el problema es que no hay espacio para que todos sumen la fuerza, seria un caos, o hay que ver la forma de que se pueda sumar esa fuerza
> las piedras mas grandes de las camaras, pasillos y demas, se pondrian primero y luego se cubririan con piedras del monton
> pienso que debe ser algo asi



Da igual lo que comentes, aquí vendrán con el cuento de las rampas, las barcazas en un río decurso irregular con variaciones del 50%, las cuerdas de cañamo, y la fuerza bruta de hombres que se alimentaban con pan, cebolla, lentejas y peces.
Eso sin entrar en como organizaron la cantera para sacar bloques de 1Tn cuando Europa estaba en el Paleolítico.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Exacto, para nuestra ciencia! Sin embargo experimentable empíricamente.



A verlo.



imutes dijo:


> Las supuesta _energia oscura_ y la supuesta _matería oscura_ tampoco son detectables por nuestros dispositivos sin embargo se nos vende como si fueran hechos científicos. La mecánica relativista ni sirve para descibrir la fisica lo muy pequeño ni lo muy grande. Mas allá de mejorar las óbitas de algunos objetos con mayor precisión que la mecánica newtoniana, no sirve para nada



Eso no es del todo cierto, pero sí estoy de acuerdo en que lo de "materia oscura" es un fallo de la teoría.


----------



## imutes (2 Oct 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> "¿notamos?" ¿Los aparatos no detectaban el magnetismo?



Supongo que es un error de traducción o la limitación del lenguaje para describir fenómenos desconocidos pero, efectivamente, si se tratara de fenómenos electromagnéticos deberían haber dispositivos capaces de detectarlos. Aunque no niego que pueda haber algunos efectos electromagnéticos extraños en LGP, no creo que sean la clave del asunto.



n_flamel dijo:


> Había canales desde el Nilo hasta las pirámides, esto es sabido. Se sospecha que tenían alguna función en ciertos rituales junto con las las famosas barcas.



En la época dinástica los canales solo se podían inundar en la época de crecida. Las explicaciones, por decirlo de alguna manera,"superticiosas" son típicas de la arqueología oficial. Para estos, todos son tumbas o templos. Quizas algunos rituales sean remanentes folclóricos de lo que alguna vez fue un_ mecanismo u operador activo_ ¿?¿?



n_flamel dijo:


> Cabría plnatearse la posibilidad de que el agua fuera un ingrediente necesario para el "funcionamiento" en ciertos momentos o rituales de las propias pirámides.



En ese caso deberíamos remontarnos a épocas anteriores a las dinásticas, antes de que la meseta de Guiza fuera desértica. Otro posible punto en contra de la autoría de Jufu y a favor de la datación geológica de La Esfinge algunos miles de años antes de Kefren.




Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A verlo.



¿A qué esperas? Los vuelos a El Cairo no son caros y ya conté un truquito para quedarte a solas en _La Cámara de Rey._

¡Suerte!



Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso no es del todo cierto, pero sí estoy de acuerdo en que lo de "materia oscura" es un fallo de la teoría.



O la supuesta _matería oscura _demuestra que la teoría es erronea. Estamos hablando de errores de más del 60%. El margen de error que me permitían en primaria en la resolución de una ecuación tenía que ser menor de 2 decimales. Pero eso es un off topic ...

.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿A qué esperas? Los vuelos a El Cairo no son caros y ya conté un truquito para quedarte a solas en _La Cámara de Rey._



Lo siento, pero soy un "himbestigador" de biblioteca.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Oct 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Da igual lo que comentes, aquí vendrán con el cuento de las rampas, las barcazas en un río decurso irregular con variaciones del 50%, las cuerdas de cañamo, y la fuerza bruta de hombres que se alimentaban con pan, cebolla, lentejas y peces.
> Eso sin entrar en como organizaron la cantera para sacar bloques de 1Tn cuando Europa estaba en el Paleolítico.



bueno la piramide ya es una rampa, y los de arriba dirigen


----------



## pagesitoalegre (3 Oct 2022)

Es evidente que los hay que casi todo les es un misterio y si no lo es podria ser por falta de imaginacion o falta de capacidad imaginativa de como es la evolucion de la materia y el ser humano en adaptarse a ella y poco mas frente a los avatares que ella te pone y que solo hay que intentar superar y poco mas
Precisamente en una de mis aventuras en pos de intentar vivir, convivir y sobrevivir en plena naturaleza en unos de los parajes mas hostiles de lleida llamenlo las "garrigas" donde llueve cuando le place simplemente al todopoderoso aun que por mucho que los lugareños recen para que haga el prodigio de que llueva de vez en cuando, pero casualmente en una de esas salidas en lo de la simple aventura y poco, mas, me tropece con un bloque compacto de unas decenas de metros cuatrados de piedras totalmente redondeadas ademas de pulidas por el roce en el devenir del los tiempos, es evidente que es anormal y mas en un paraje desertico, uno `pudiera llegar a pensar a la vez que aceptar que en aquel paraje un dia pudiera a ver pasado un caudaloso rio y poco mas.
Para algunos un milagro para otros simplemente el avatar de la evolucion de la natualeza y poco mas.


----------



## Luis Castaño (21 Oct 2022)

Buenas noches.

Hacía mucho que no entraba pero como estos días he encontrado un vídeo muy interesante he venido a ponerlo aquí.

En mi primer comentario en este hilo (página 17) y en alguno posterior propuse un esquema de la Arquitectura como una actividad en 3 etapas:

1/ Proyecto: Edificio ideal (Sistema de medidas + Trazados geométricos)

2/ Proceso: Trabajo (Materiales + Técnicas de construcción).

3/ Resultado: Edificio terminado + Modificaciones posteriores.

Bien.

Pues aunque subí mucha información se me pasó hablar de un magnífico trabajo de Isaac Moreno Gallo sobre “Topografía romana”. 

Pensaba que lo había subido en este hilo pero lo subí en otro hilo que se titulaba “Os demuestro con pruebas que las pirámides no las hicieron los egipcios”, como se ve en la captura de abajo. Por cierto. No sé por qué, pero ya no puedo acceder a ese hilo. Igual es que ya no existe. No sé.







Pero a lo que voy.

Hace muy poco Moreno Gallo ha subido a YT un vídeo magnífico que lleva por título “Ars Mensoria. Demostración práctica de topografía romana”:



En el vídeo explica muy claramente qué instrumentos empleaban los topógrafos romanos en particular (y antiguos en general), unos instrumentos que están descritos por escrito en textos antiguos y que corresponden perfectamente a la tecnología de la época. 

Porque los antiguos eran antiguos pero desde luego no eran tontos ni mucho menos. Todo lo contrario.

Recomiendo a quienes estén interesados en la tecnología de nuestros antiguos que lo vean.

Un saludo.


----------



## Luis Castaño (21 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, que casi se me pasa. También está este vídeo del canal de Eugenio Monesma:

"El NIVELADOR de terrenos. Técnica tradicional de nivelar campos para un riego uniforme | Documental"



Recomiendo el canal en general. 

Hay muchos documentales sobre técnicas y oficios que ya se han perdido del todo (o casi) y/o que con el tiempo se perderán.


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Oct 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Por cierto, que casi se me pasa. También está este vídeo del canal de Eugenio Monesma:
> 
> "El NIVELADOR de terrenos. Técnica tradicional de nivelar campos para un riego uniforme | Documental"
> 
> ...



asi nos va


----------



## drtanaka (21 Oct 2022)

Esas cuentas las hicieron hace mucho así que los egiptólogos modificaron el relato diciendo que por dentro estaba rellena de tierra que sería más fácil de mover en esos 20 años.


----------



## RIFKINiano (21 Oct 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Siempre se ha especulado que cuando se cambió al calendario gregoriano, los monjes distorsionaron la escala temporal de la historia. Hay bastante literatura al respecto. 









“No sé si la cronología aceptada es correcta”


El pasado jueves participó en el ciclo de Matemáticas 2015 en la Residencia de Estudiantes el divulgador de esta ciencia Florin Diacu. Además de ser vicepresidente de la Sociedad Matemática Canadiense y profesor del departamento de Matemáticas en la Universidad de Victoria (Canadá), es autor del...




www.agenciasinc.es


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Oct 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Siempre se ha especulado que cuando se cambió al calendario gregoriano, los monjes distorsionaron la escala temporal de la historia. Hay bastante literatura al respecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo de Fomenko siempre me ha dejado bastante WTF!!!


----------



## n_flamel (26 Oct 2022)

Aunque no es exactamente sobre el tema de las pirámides dejo esta interesante conferencia sobre la ciudad de Tebas que además hace un repaso a la historia oficial de Egipto. Así le damos un poco de vidilla al hilo. 

De las pirámides casi lo único que dice es que están alineadas con Heliópolis, será verdad si lo dice. Lo que no explica muy bien es el por qué.


----------



## Luis Castaño (27 Oct 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Aunque no es exactamente sobre el tema de las pirámides dejo esta interesante conferencia sobre la ciudad de Tebas que además hace un repaso a la historia oficial de Egipto. Así le damos un poco de vidilla al hilo.
> 
> De las pirámides casi lo único que dice es que están alineadas con Heliópolis, será verdad si lo dice. Lo que no explica muy bien es el por qué.



Gracias por el vídeo. Me lo miraré con calma cuando pueda.


----------



## Luis Castaño (28 Oct 2022)

@n_flamel 

Buenos días. 

Lo primero, ahora que ya he visto el vídeo, agradecerle de nuevo que lo subiese.

Voy a limitarme a comentar dos puntos del mismo:

1/ Minutos 08:00 a 10:00 aproximadamente: La relación entre las pirámides de Guiza y Heliópolis.

2/ Minutos 19:30 a 20:00 aproximadamente: La observación de que los egipcios eran "muy cuadriculados".

Sobre el punto 1:

Como recoge Belmonte en "Pirámides, templos y estrellas", la relación entre las pirámides de Guiza y Heliópolis fue propuesta por Goyon en 1960.

Si le interesa este tema lo abordo brevemente en mi artículo "Metrología Histórica 2020: Explorando la Geografía Antigua" (El Horizonte de Kemet (Enero 2021), pp. 9 - 34) en el apartado "El triángulo Guiza - Letópolis - Heliópolis". Puede encontrar el artículo en mi página de Academia.

Sobre el punto 2:

Efectivamente los egipcios eran "muy cuadriculados", al menos en lo que se refiere a su sistema de medidas basado, precisamente, en una cuadrícula antropométrica. 

Como ese sistema de medidas lo empleaban en Arquitectura, Geografía y Astronomía es lógico que todos esos aspectos parezcan "muy cuadriculados".

Si le interesa este tema lo abordo brevemente en mi artículo "Sistema de medidas egipcio: Aplicaciones prácticas". (Egiptología 2.0. Número 26 (Mayo 2022), pp. 48-53). Puede encontrar el artículo en mi página de Academia.

Y nada más, creo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (12 Nov 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Siempre se ha especulado que cuando se cambió al calendario gregoriano, los monjes distorsionaron la escala temporal de la historia. Hay bastante literatura al respecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Osease que tu eres de estos que creen que el dinero es para el que se lo trabaja o que lo mas mejor es hacerse rico con el sudor del de enfrente , del de abajo y ha ser posible con el de arriba, tambien los hay que con simplemente aprovecharse de lo que otros ignoran y les es imprescindible tus servicios a mas si le sumas la picardia, la astucia, la labia la mano de obra , el material mas el iva , te sacas un paston.


----------



## n_flamel (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Arnicio (24 Dic 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es muy complicado demostrar la existencia de civilizaciones más antiguas de lo que los arquelogos oficiales quieren reconer. Entre otros motivos porque se entra en "bucle". Veamos un ejemplo:
> 
> 
> "_En 1992 el geólogo doctor Robert M. Schoch, de la Facultad de Estudos Básicos de la Universidad de Boston, junto con otros científicos, emprendió unas mediciones geológicas y análisis de la Esfinge. Los resultados demostraron que tiene al menos 5.000 años más de lo que se creía 1. Se suele creer que el faraón Kefren (2520-2494 a. C.) había construido la Esfinge. Esto no se debe a que se haya descubierto ninguna prueba real, sino a que el nombre «Kefrén» todavía se puede leer a duras penas en un cartouche deteriorado, si se quiere leer así. Este nombre medio borrado ni siquiera pertenece a la Esfinge, sino a una estela del faraón Tutmosis IV, que reinó más de 1.000 años después de Kefrén, del 1401 al 1391 a. C.
> ...



Buen aporte.
Esto que comentas es totalmente lógico. Las Universidades y los centros de investigación tienen un modelo de negocio basado en verdades absolutas y condenan al ostracismo al que lo niegue. Verdades que tienen que grabar en el imaginario colectivo.
Sin ánimo de ofender, el que crea que unas pirámides de esa majestuosidad, tamaño, precisión, y complejidad en materiales, logística (canteras río arriba) se construyen con esclavos que comen cebolla, pan y legumbres, y usan cuerdas de cáñamo y rampas de madera, que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## elena francis (25 Dic 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Buen aporte.
> Esto que comentas es totalmente lógico. Las Universidades y los centros de investigación tienen un modelo de negocio basado en verdades absolutas y condenan al ostracismo al que lo niegue. Verdades que tienen que grabar en el imaginario colectivo.
> Sin ánimo de ofender, el que crea que unas pirámides de esa majestuosidad, tamaño, precisión, y complejidad en materiales, logística (canteras río arriba) se construyen con esclavos que comen cebolla, pan y legumbres, y usan cuerdas de cáñamo y rampas de madera, que se lo haga mirar.



Los ovnis, fueron los ovnis con sus rayos tractores de 200 CV los que cortaron los bloques de piedra, los trasladaron y después los pusieron unos encima de otros hasta hacer las pirámides. Sin lugar a dudas que fueron los aliens reptilianos esos los que hicieron las pirámides.


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Los ovnis, fueron los ovnis con sus rayos tractores de 200 CV los que cortaron los bloques de piedra, los trasladaron y después los pusieron unos encima de otros hasta hacer las pirámides. Sin lugar a dudas que fueron los aliens reptilianos esos los que hicieron las pirámides.



esa es una posibilidad tan rara y remota como la de un monton de egipcios que aun no conocian el hierro , ni tenian siquiera suficiente madera en el desierto como para hacerlo ellos.


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

imagina cortar y transportar blokes de piedra de 3 toneladas con herramientas de cobre. Varios millones de bloques , y sin traccion animal.


----------



## Boba Fet II (25 Dic 2022)

Bloques de 3 toneladas eran los más pequeños.Otros llegaban a pesar más de 50 toneladas y tenían que ser hizados a 40 o 60 metros ademas de ser de duro granito por no hablar de los miles de bloques de revestimiento perfectamente pulidos y escuadrados. 

Solo enanas mentales del tipo de la forera Elena Francis se pueden tragar la hipótesis oficial.


----------



## elena francis (25 Dic 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Bloques de 3 toneladas eran los más pequeños.Otros llegaban a pesar más de 50 toneladas y tenían que ser hizados a 40 o 60 metros ademas de ser de duro granito por no hablar de los miles de bloques de revestimiento perfectamente pulidos y escuadrados.
> 
> Solo enanas mentales del tipo de la forera Elena Francis se pueden tragar la hipótesis oficial.



Pues claro. Si tienes otra idea ya sabes lo que toca. Estudia y publica una tesis doctoral.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Pues claro. Si tienes otra idea ya sabes lo que toca. Estudia y publica una tesis doctoral.




Tampoco se ha demostrado realmente que esos señores de los taparrabos fueran capaces con toda su alegria de construir esas cosillas. Pero tu a lo tuyo, a hablar de ovnis y demas sandeces.

Habia por ahi un video de un grupo de arqueologos/ingenieros oficialistas intentando construir una minipiramide de 4 o 5 metros de altura (vamos, apilar unas cuantas piedras) al supuesto "estilo de la epoca" y de esa experiencia extrapolar a la construccion de una gran piramide. Se comieron literalmente un mojon. Y eso que todo el material para traccion (cuerdas y similares) eran cuerdas modernas (nada de cañamo entrelazado o lo que supuestamente usaran). El video es relativamante antiguo (unos cuantos años). Lo recuerdo de uno de esos canales de documentales, pero soy incapaz de recordar el titulo.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Pues claro. Si tienes otra idea ya sabes lo que toca. Estudia y publica una tesis doctoral.



Sois unos soberbios de cojones. Da asco leeros a veces.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> esa es una posibilidad tan rara y remota como la de un monton de egipcios que aun no conocian el hierro , ni tenian siquiera suficiente madera en el desierto como para hacerlo ellos.



Fue la gente que vivía allí. Fueron los egipcios.


----------



## elena francis (25 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Sois unos soberbios de cojones. Da asco leeros a veces.



En cambio leeros a vosotros no da asco, da risa.  Con todas esas teorías y afirmaciones tan bien fundadas....


----------



## pagesitoalegre (25 Dic 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Buen aporte.
> Esto que comentas es totalmente lógico. Las Universidades y los centros de investigación tienen un modelo de negocio basado en verdades absolutas y condenan al ostracismo al que lo niegue. Verdades que tienen que grabar en el imaginario colectivo.
> Sin ánimo de ofender, el que crea que unas pirámides de esa majestuosidad, tamaño, precisión, y complejidad en materiales, logística (canteras río arriba) se construyen con esclavos que comen cebolla, pan y legumbres, y usan cuerdas de cáñamo y rampas de madera, que se lo haga mirar.



Lo último que he leído sobre cómo y porqué se construyeron las pirámides , la construcción fue según los entendidos por el egocentrismo de los faraones en creerse dioses y la ignorancia y sumisión del pueblo en aceptarlo, más la creencia de que eran esclavos se está demostrando que no fue precisamente así.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En cambio leeros a vosotros no da asco, da risa.  Con todas esas teorías y *afirmaciones tan bien fundadas...*.



Espero las tuyas.
Porque aparte de demostrar esa soberbia, JAMAS has aportado nada que merezca la pena mas alla de despreciar e insultar

Un abrazo, campeon


----------



## elena francis (25 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Espero las tuyas.
> Porque aparte de demostrar esa soberbia, JAMAS has aportado nada que merezca la pena mas alla de despreciar e insultar
> 
> Un abrazo, campeon



Puedes leer libros de divulgación escritos por personas eruditas en la materia.







Estos dos idiotas de abajo no son eruditos en la materia. Pero tonterías dicen y escriben muchas.


----------



## Arnicio (25 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Los ovnis, fueron los ovnis con sus rayos tractores de 200 CV los que cortaron los bloques de piedra, los trasladaron y después los pusieron unos encima de otros hasta hacer las pirámides. Sin lugar a dudas que fueron los aliens reptilianos esos los que hicieron las pirámides.



No hay forma de saber si fueron OVNIS, porque un OVNI es un objeto volador no identificado (como bien sabes). Supongo que en un abuso y mal uso del lenguaje te refieres a extraterrestres o aliens, afirmación que yo no he hecho en ningún momento.
Tienes en este hilo multitud de argumentos y análisis objetivos, y aún así vacilas a la gente.
Ilústrenos con su sapiencia y convénzanos de cuán fácil es construir tales pirámides con medios de la civilización egipcia de la época.
Si tú o usted (como prefieras) fueras objetivo, al menos reconocerías que es difícil de creer y asimilar.
No voy a entrar en más detalles (que podría); ¿cómo mueves esos bloques de piedra con esclavos y cuerdas de cáñamo sobre rampas de madera?.
Lo de tener un error menor a la precisión de instrumentos digitales que se siguen usando a día de hoy, lo dejamos para otro día. Para superar los márgenes de error que te han dado de ángulos y medidas, hay que irse a dispositivos optoelectrónicos basados en láser y MUYYY bien calibraros.
Estos son 2 aspectos para abrir boca, si ya vamos a un enfoque arquitectónico, Ingenieril o de Sistemas, el imposible se hace más evidente.
Que cada uno crea lo que quiera, yo me baso en mis conocimiento e inteligencia (que a lo mejor no es mucha), para saber lo que tengo que creer y lo que hace dudar.


----------



## Julianillo (25 Dic 2022)

Si movían bloques tan grandes es por que podían y ahorraban tiempo en su construcción ,Es decir si lo que ocupa un bloque lo desglosas en pequeños bloques de piedra lo haces más fácil de trasladar pero tardas más en crear ese volumen , así que muy fácil tenia que ser para ellos el mover esos tremendos bloques,
Si eso era fácil para ellos es que se hacía de otra manera de la que pensamos, ayuda extraterrestre es lo único que se me ocurre , naves que transporten y dejen en su lugar estos bloques


----------



## Julianillo (25 Dic 2022)

Además si según las matemáticas del OP cada piedra se tubo que poner en su lugar cada 5 minutos , esto implica que cada 5 minutos un bloque tubo que ser extraído de la cantera , ¿en lo que tardas en pedir y tomarte un cortado se puede cortar y extraer una piedra de 4 toneladas ?
ni con la tecnología actual eso es posible , así que volvemos a la tecnología extraterrestre , llamalo corte con láser, con plasma o vete tu a saber que concentrado de energía se uso para cortar un bloque en 5 minutos


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Dic 2022)

Hace años conocí a una chica cuyo padre es historiador. El padre le contó que las pirámides las inventaron los chinos (China es el país con más pirámides del mundo), que eran multifunción (observatorios astronómicos, tumbas, generadoras de electricidad, almacenadoras y depuradoras de agua, etc) y que viajaron por todo el mundo construyendo pirámides por todas partes. Por eso las podemos encontrar en casi todos los continentes. Me imagino que los chinos serían contratados por los gobiernos de distintos países para construir esos mastodontes, pues tendrían fama de ser buenos, rápidos y eficientes (como en la actualidad) y se tardaría mucho tiempo en acabarlas.

También utilizarían técnicas y maquinarias que, tal vez, se hayan perdido en el tiempo y sólo podamos deducir de qué manera las hicieron. Algunos piensan que se hicieron con moldes y alguna sustancia maleable y ligera que, al secarse, se endurecería y sería muy pesada. Algo así como un trabajo de modelado, que también se utilizaba par hacer esculturas muy elaboradas hace siglos.

Pero por lo visto ni la comunidad científica, ni los gobiernos aceptan teorías nuevas. Decidieron zanjar estos temas hace siglos y así se queda la cosa. Qué poco científico todo.



PEPEYE dijo:


> Las piramide no las construyeron esclavos, eso solo pasa en las peliculas



En la Antigüedad, trabajar era algo exclusivo de esclavos. Así que sí, lo eran. Otra cosa es que los progres quieran modificar la historia para que sus ídolos no parezcan "malvados". No se trata de maldad, es que el trabajo es cosa de esclavos. Los únicos libres eran los gobernantes, los religiosos y algunos de sus siervos. Ahora nos han lavado el cerebro con tonterías como que "el trabajo dignifica"  Claro, por eso las clases pudientes no trabajan, porque son indignos


----------



## Rey patata (25 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En cambio leeros a vosotros no da asco, da risa.  Con todas esas teorías y afirmaciones tan bien fundadas....



Y nuestros impuestos van para sanidad y educación, dejade ver tanta tv.


----------



## Rey patata (25 Dic 2022)

A ver, yo creo que con un poco de sentido común se sabe de sobra que es imposible que lo construyeran los egipcios y no entro en temas de extraterrestres ni nada, simplemente imposible que las hiciesen, bien, vamos a suponer que había alguna manera de apilar piedras y hacer las pirámides vete tu a saber como, pero el caso, es que no solo son piedras apiladas.... por dentro son mas complejas aun que por fuera y ya no hablo de la posición tan exacta que tenían y toooodo lo que les rodea, que el simple hecho de apilar piedras que nos parece imposible es lo de menos y menos complejo, lo que tienen dentro y lo que le rodea, puntos cardinales, magnetismo, plano....todo eso es mucho mas complejo que el apilar piedras que hoy en día ya sería casi imposible de hacer con nuestra tecnología.


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Fue la gente que vivía allí. Fueron los egipcios.



lo viste tu ???


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> lo viste tu ???



Si te parece, los trabajadores venían de la Atlántida y volvían a ella al terminar su turno.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> A ver, yo creo que con un poco de sentido común se sabe de sobra que es imposible que lo construyeran los egipcios



Si eran los que vivían allí, entonces eran los egipcios.


----------



## oso_perez (26 Dic 2022)

Hay un arquitecto francés con una teoría interesante. Se llama Jean Pierre Houdin y lo podéis encontrar en Youtube.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Dic 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Piramides= Toth el Atlante = Extraterrestres


----------



## pagesitoalegre (27 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> A ver, yo creo que con un poco de sentido común se sabe de sobra que es imposible que lo construyeran los egipcios y no entro en temas de extraterrestres ni nada, simplemente imposible que las hiciesen, bien, vamos a suponer que había alguna manera de apilar piedras y hacer las pirámides vete tu a saber como, pero el caso, es que no solo son piedras apiladas.... por dentro son mas complejas aun que por fuera y ya no hablo de la posición tan exacta que tenían y toooodo lo que les rodea, que el simple hecho de apilar piedras que nos parece imposible es lo de menos y menos complejo, lo que tienen dentro y lo que le rodea, puntos cardinales, magnetismo, plano....todo eso es mucho mas complejo que el apilar piedras que hoy en día ya sería casi imposible de hacer con nuestra tecnología.



Eso de que con la tecnologia de hoy ya casi seria imposible de hacer hoy, me supongo que lo vasas una simple opinion tuya y lo poco mas.
Precisamente y habiendolo visto casi todo, aun hoy me sorprendo de la cantidad de animaladas monstruosas que se han hecho y se hacen aun hoy, una de ellas son los inmensos silos o depositos para almacenar combustible cuando aquellas guerras contra hitler y el japon eran tan inmensos, que solo el eco tardaba en volver como minimo tres meses con los domingos y fiestas de guardar incluidos.
Anda que no?


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Dic 2022)

La gran piramide tiene una longitud de 230,363 m.
El Coliseo de Roma tiene una longitud 187,75 y tardaron solo 8 años en construirlo. (¿cuantas piedras por hora se colocaron en el Coliseo?)

No veo tanta diferencia de tamaño para que una sea un misterio y el otro no.


----------



## n_flamel (27 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Pues claro. Si tienes otra idea ya sabes lo que toca. Estudia y publica una tesis doctoral.



*La carga de la prueba recae sobre los oficialistas* no sobre los dudacionistas. Son los científicos oficialistas los que tienen que demostrar que se hicieron como ellos dicen. Una tesis o mil tesis, montañas de papeles que es para lo que sirven esa sarta de vividores que pululan por la universidad y que mantenemos con nuestros impuestos, no demuestran nada, la ciencia exige replicabilidad y de momento la replicabilidad de su hipótesis es cero. Cuando repliquen una poirámide siquiera sea a escala empezamos a discutir.

Hasta ese momento la hipótesis oficial no es científica.

La hipótesis oficial se sostiene solo porque en el mundo de la egiptología aplican una jerarquía institucional sobre el conocimiento exactamente igual que la medicina de farmafia oficial.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Puedes leer libros de divulgación escritos por personas eruditas en la materia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304066
> 
> ...



Si tu unica argumentacion es traerme las fotos de estos dos....

Esta claro que has leido poquito.

Y el primero es un librito bastante decente pero excesivamente oficialista. Traeme libros de ingenieros hablandome de tecnologias de construccion, anda.

Los arqueologos no tienen nada que hacen cuando entran los ingenieros, a ver si te entra en la cabezota.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La gran piramide tiene una longitud de 230,363 m.
> El Coliseo de Roma tiene una longitud 187,75 y tardaron solo 8 años en construirlo. (¿cuantas piedras por hora se colocaron en el Coliseo?)
> 
> No veo tanta diferencia de tamaño para que una sea un misterio y el otro no.



Pues si, el tamaño de las piedras. Si hay algo que califica perfectamente a los romanos es que eran muy practicos.


----------



## Rey patata (27 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La gran piramide tiene una longitud de 230,363 m.
> El Coliseo de Roma tiene una longitud 187,75 y tardaron solo 8 años en construirlo. (¿cuantas piedras por hora se colocaron en el Coliseo?)
> 
> No veo tanta diferencia de tamaño para que una sea un misterio y el otro no.




El coliseo si que son unas cuantas piedras apiladas, que se me entienda por favor, no es tan complejo como las pirámides estas tienen muchísimo mas trasfondo y mucho mas contexto son incomparables, las pirámides es que es muchísimo mas que una simple estructura. Además que no tiene nada que ver una construcción con otra, una son bloques gigantes que movían sin ruedas y el otro es un edificio de hormigon y ladrillos. Ya no es solo transportar esas piedras, si no como la cortaron? con un cincel? hay tantas cosas imposibles en su construcción...
Es que el coliseo esta construido ahí por estar las piramides están exactamente en un sitio con x coordenadas perfectamente alineadas con el campo magnetico de yo que se con una precisión hasta difícil para nuestros tiempos.... una complejidad de locos cuando alli no sabían si quiera que la Tierra era redonda xd. Bueno y ya por dentro las piramides son 4000 veces mas complejas.


----------



## elena francis (27 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Si tu unica argumentacion es traerme las fotos de estos dos....
> 
> Esta claro que has leido poquito.
> 
> ...



Seguro que he leído más que tú. Soy arqueólogo imbécil.


----------



## Decipher (27 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> El coliseo si que son unas cuantas piedras apiladas, que se me entienda por favor, no es tan complejo como las pirámides estas tienen muchísimo mas trasfondo y mucho mas contexto son incomparables, las pirámides es que es muchísimo mas que una simple estructura. Además que no tiene nada que ver una construcción con otra, una son bloques gigantes que movían sin ruedas y el otro es un edificio de hormigon y ladrillos. Ya no es solo transportar esas piedras, si no como la cortaron? con un cincel? hay tantas cosas imposibles en su construcción...
> Es que el coliseo esta construido ahí por estar las piramides están exactamente en un sitio con x coordenadas perfectamente alineadas con el campo magnetico de yo que se con una precisión hasta difícil para nuestros tiempos.... una complejidad de locos cuando alli no sabían si quiera que la Tierra era redonda xd. Bueno y ya por dentro las piramides son 4000 veces mas complejas.



Alineadas con el campo magnético...jódete lorito.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Seguro que he leído más que tú. Soy arqueólogo imbécil.



ahhhh... Otro Zahi Hawass de la vida.
Un oficialista que no quiere que le toquen el "negosi".
Podría ser terriblemente jodido que todo lo que te han obligado a comerte sea una ful y una mentira.
Ahora se entiende todo !!!!


Por cierto no conocía a ningún arqueólogo imbécil, es una nueva categoría?

Aprende a escribir.


Y que cojones sabrás tu lo que he leído o dejado de leer yo, payaso.


----------



## Rey patata (28 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Alineadas con el campo magnético...jódete lorito.



Es un decir lorito, son muy complejas lorito.


----------



## elena francis (28 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> ahhhh... Otro Zahi Hawass de la vida.
> Un oficialista que no quiere que le toquen el "negosi".
> Podría ser terriblemente jodido que todo lo que te han obligado a comerte sea una ful y una mentira.
> Ahora se entiende todo !!!!
> ...



Sigue rebuznando....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Seguro que he leído más que tú. Soy arqueólogo imbécil.



Lo malo de ser arqueólogo sin estudios es que no has sabido poner la coma, quedando como un imbécil.


----------



## elena francis (28 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Si tu unica argumentacion es traerme las fotos de estos dos....
> 
> Esta claro que has leido poquito.
> 
> ...



Tanto que dices de aprender a escribir....te faltan unas tildes por ahí...


----------



## elena francis (28 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Lo malo de ser arqueólogo sin estudios es que no has sabido poner la coma, quedando como un imbécil.



Se atascan algunas teclas del pc y otras las pulsas una vez y se repiten ellas solas...ya tiene unos años...

Creo recordar que nunca te he insultado, pedazo de mierda.....


----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Es un decir lorito, son muy complejas lorito.



Desde luego hay un lorito.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se atascan algunas teclas del pc y otras las pulsas una vez y se repiten ellas solas...ya tiene unos años...
> 
> Creo recordar que nunca te he insultado, pedazo de mierda.....



Pero cuando queda tan armonioso porque has sido tú mismo, se acepta, hijoputa.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Sigue rebuznando....




Y precisamente hablas tu de rebuznar...
un beso, corazon


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Tanto que dices de aprender a escribir....te faltan unas tildes por ahí...




Si, si. Igualito que lo de "arqueologo imbecil"

Estoo, ¿que tecla dices que se te atascó?


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Las pirámides las hicieron los atlantes y las primeras razas arias hace 80.00 años, eran templos iniciáticos donde el iniciado tenía que superar duras pruebas. Una de ellas era encerrarlo en un sarcófago ( como el de la cámara del rey o los del serapeum) durante dos días, el iniciado hacía un viaje astral donde contactaba con espíritus elevados y les hacían regalos e intercambiaban conocimientos.



Eso encaja con muchas cosas


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Puedes leer libros de divulgación escritos por personas eruditas en la materia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304066
> 
> ...



Y tú puedes echarle un vistazo a este canal:


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Fijaos en las medidas de la cara norte y sur según Petrie.
> 
> N 230,36276 m
> S 230,3653 m
> ...



Estas medidas tienen en cuenta q las caras no van en liniea rectas pq en realidad son dos cara norte y dos cara sur?


----------



## elena francis (28 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Si, si. Igualito que lo de "arqueologo imbecil"
> 
> Estoo, ¿que tecla dices que se te atascó?



Sigues rebuznando sin tildes.


----------



## thefuckingfury (28 Dic 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ningún misterio dame 1millon de esclavos y te hago 30 pirámides a base de látigo



Pero si decían que los trabajadores hasta pagaban por trabajar en su construcción...


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> En este caso no es que los egipcios tuvieran retroceso, es que mantuvieron contacto con una civilización distinta y muy superior durante un tiempo, luego dejaron de tenerlo. Lo cual no es nada nuevo, es una constante en la historia de un montón de pueblos.



Platon escribe en el mito de Toth que precisamente esto le contaron los sabios egipcios. Toth llego a Egipto a enseñarles la sabiduria atlante. Lo curioso es q Toth les reprocho a los egipcios q lo escribieran todo y por tanto, q basaran su conocimiento en memorizar textos.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Bien, pero si esos 21600 ladrillos se colocan todos a la vez, en un minuto los tienes todos colocados. Los 21600 ladrillos, siendo fijos. ¿Necesitas un croquis?



No entiendes q significa "promedio"? Joder, q nivel corre por aqui


----------



## Rey patata (29 Dic 2022)

Que no os enteráis que el ejperto español arqueólogo que ha estudiado muchos libros en la carrera nos dice que las hicieron con cincel y martillo, pues no se hable mas, cincel y martillo, que ha estudiado mucho y tiene un título que lo dice.


----------



## Rey patata (29 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Y tú puedes echarle un vistazo a este canal:




Nada nada, a cincel y martillo en 20 años. Luego como son por dentro y las conexiones tan precisas con el cosmos han sido por pura suerte. De verdad alguien se puede creer que esto lo hicieron 4 morenos cargando piedras? xdd, yo entiendo y mas en España, que salirte de lo oficial asuste pero no pasa nada por tener un poquito de sentido común. Es que solo hay que observar un poco y pensar 1 segundo no mas.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Nada nada, a cincel y martillo en 20 años. Luego como son por dentro y las conexiones tan precisas con el cosmos han sido por pura suerte. De verdad alguien se puede creer que esto lo hicieron 4 morenos cargando piedras? xdd, yo entiendo y mas en España, que salirte de lo oficial asuste pero no pasa nada por tener un poquito de sentido común. Es que solo hay que observar un poco y pensar 1 segundo no mas.



Nada, pero te sueltan un ad hominen acompañado de un argumento de autoridad, más un par de lugares comunes, y se acabó el dewater...

La osadía imperdonable del OP es abrir este hilo en el principal, por eso entran a saco todos los troles oficialistas de guardia, el forista "elena francis" es uno de los mas activos, en el subforo de la guerra ha dejado demostrada su sumisión absoluta al oficialismo más fanático siendo uno de los pro-OTAN más activos. No se que postura tendría con el covis y los pinchazos, pero la imagino.

Es raro que este hilo siga en el principal y no lo hayan movido. Yo tengo uno reciente sobre Tiahuanaco inspirado en un video de este mismo canal, pero en conspiraciones, claro:






¿Qué antigüedad tiene Tiahuanaco?


El arqueólogo polaco Arthur Poznansky estimó la antiguedad del yacimiento en unos 12.000 años, más antiguo que Gobekli Tepe o contemporáneo. Llegó además a la conclusión de que el abandono del lugar se debió a una gran inundación, posiblemente relacionada con el periodo post-glacial del Younger...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Seguro que he leído más que tú. *Soy arqueólogo* imbécil.



Vaya, de modo que perteneces a la mafia expoliadora socialista y masona que controla el robo y la ocultación del patrimonio histórico. No podía ser de otra manera, ¿cuantas monedas has vendido este mes?; ¿seguís usando pitos cuando nadie mira?. Sois una puta basura, ¿tambien buscas muertos de la guerra civil para Sanchez?, a eso os estáis dedicando ahora para trincar alguna mierda extra...

Para mí ser arqueólogo en España hoy día está a la misma altura de un delincuente.


----------



## elena francis (29 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, de modo que perteneces a la mafia expoliadora socialista y masona que controla el robo y la ocultación del patrimonio histórico. No podía ser de otra manera, ¿cuantas monedas has vendido este mes?; ¿seguís usando pitos cuando nadie mira?. Sois una puta basura, ¿tambien buscas muertos de la guerra civil para Sanchez?, a eso os estáis dedicando ahora para trincar alguna mierda extra...
> 
> Para mí ser arqueólogo en España hoy día está a la misma altura de un delincuente.



Deberías tomar una pastilla para tranquilizarte. Te va a dar algo.


----------



## TioPedrito (29 Dic 2022)

No es solo la construcción física de la pirámide. El diseño previo de un monumento similar destinado a durar 50 siglos llevaría años actualmente incluyendo la ayuda de la informática. No olvidemos tampoco que los gippis no tenían antecedentes técnicos para semejante azaña. La gestión de la mano de obra, instrucción de capataces, con planos coyunturales para seguir la obra al milimetro. Sí, al milimetro. Todo eso y mucho más se hizo en 20 años, cascando rocas con herramientas de piedra ? No pueden dar una explicación más seria?


Enviado desde mi 2201122G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mmm (29 Dic 2022)

TioPedrito dijo:


> No es solo la construcción física de la pirámide. El diseño previo de un monumento similar destinado a durar 50 siglos llevaría años actualmente incluyendo la ayuda de la informática. No olvidemos tampoco que los gippis no tenían antecedentes técnicos para semejante azaña. La gestión de la mano de obra, instrucción de capataces, con planos coyunturales para seguir la obra al milimetro. Sí, al milimetro. Todo eso y mucho más se hizo en 20 años, cascando rocas con herramientas de piedra ? No pueden dar una explicación más seria?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2201122G mediante Tapatalk



Vivimos en la era en la que la gente no piensa. Sólo sigue por donde le dicen que vaya


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Deberías tomar una pastilla para tranquilizarte. Te va a dar algo.



¿Todavía no ha ganado Zelensky?, joder, con lo fácil que lo pintabas junto a tu hamijo chusky...


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Lo que suponía.
> No eres capaz de explicarlo.
> 
> Por lo tanto es una casualidad.
> ...



Si trabajas con 3 decimales es correcto lo q ha puesto imutes. Estas troleando?


----------



## El Disidente (29 Dic 2022)

No hay ningún misterio. Las hicieron los ancestros de los vacunados.

Todo lo demás es propaganda para hacer dinero.


----------



## Rey patata (29 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Vivimos en la era en la que la gente no piensa. Sólo sigue por donde le dicen que vaya



Pero ya no es pensar como si fuésemos expertos en la materia, es simplemente pararte a mirar 3 segundos, te paras a mirar 3 segundos y sabes que es imposible que se haya hecho con un cincel y 4 piedras cargadas por tios.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Pero ya no es pensar como si fuésemos expertos en la materia, es simplemente pararte a mirar 3 segundos, te paras a mirar 3 segundos y sabes que es imposible que se haya hecho con un cincel y 4 piedras cargadas por tios.



Killo, que la Elena Francis es el fanboy del otro forero, Luis Castaño, que es Dostor en Literatura creo que es, o algo por el estilo  

Hace tiempo que dejé de mirar el hilo porque el Luis escribía unos tochos sin sentido y el otro era el perro de presa, que respondía siempre igual "po haz un doctorao y pública una tesis"


----------



## Rey patata (29 Dic 2022)

Bueno, alguien me explica el porque todas las civilizaciones de esa época también construían pirámides con similares características en partes completamente diferentes de la Tierra? o se les ocurrió a todos a la vez por arte de magia o hablaban por walki talki y se lo iban contando?por instagram a lo mejor se lo decían.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Buff, demasiada información para mí.
> 
> Voy a centrarme en lo que exponía ayer pero ahora, ya que tú lo citas, copiando los cálculos de Miquel Pérez-Sánchez, Doctor arquitecto, de su web. Reitero que no es el primero ni el único en encontrar la relación entre el Metro el CR Pi y Phi y que se puede observar incluso en algunas catedrales.
> 
> ...



Para pitagoras que todo sea numero significa q todo esta relacionado con todo de una manera concreta. En otras palabras: que todo se puede reducir o simplificar en la unidad


----------



## pagesitoalegre (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> El coliseo si que son unas cuantas piedras apiladas, que se me entienda por favor, no es tan complejo como las pirámides estas tienen muchísimo mas trasfondo y mucho mas contexto son incomparables, las pirámides es que es muchísimo mas que una simple estructura. Además que no tiene nada que ver una construcción con otra, una son bloques gigantes que movían sin ruedas y el otro es un edificio de hormigon y ladrillos. Ya no es solo transportar esas piedras, si no como la cortaron? con un cincel? hay tantas cosas imposibles en su construcción...
> Es que el coliseo esta construido ahí por estar las piramides están exactamente en un sitio con x coordenadas perfectamente alineadas con el campo magnetico de yo que se con una precisión hasta difícil para nuestros tiempos.... una complejidad de locos cuando alli no sabían si quiera que la Tierra era redonda xd. Bueno y ya por dentro las piramides son 4000 veces mas complejas.



No me las quiero dar de erudito , pero con un poco de ingenio y experiencia en como tratar la piedra ,se puede muy bien conseguir un gran bloque gigante de piedra, con simplemente saber habrir la veta de una inmensa piedra con las herramientas precisas y necesarias para tal labor.
Y para ejemplo mi padre que era un gran picapedrero , con un barreno conseguia muy facilmente un gran bloque de piedra y con las herramientas adecuadas hacia de este gran bloque las piezas que le convenian y con las medidas que a el le eran precisas y necesarias.


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Dic 2022)

Pues lo que dice el OP es verdac, deberían escribir un libro sobre el misterio de las pirámides.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (29 Dic 2022)

Una cosa es pensar lo que le es mejor a uno o el interes que este tenga en entender lo que esta leyendo, escuchando o aprendiendo, pongamos que las filosofias religiosas solo te aceptan en sus congregaciones si aceptas y acatos o cumples sus filosofias o doctrinas sean estas morales o eticas dentro de lo que ellos creen como lo socialmente correcto del contrario , ni eres aceptado ni respetado y todo por el solo hecho de pensar diferente.
Y eso lo digo porque lo he vivido en mis carnes al escuchar a un testigo de gehova y que esta desde hace mucho tiempo dispuesto a convencerme de su doctrina, pero curiosamente es mas por su conveniencia que por fe en lo que predica.
La verdad es que jamas me podria llegar ha imaginar que estas congregaciones sean las catolicas, cristinas o las demas frankicias hubiera cola para integrarse en ellas , por lo que estas exigen una seria de reglas y normas para ser admitidos.
En lo demas que cada uno haga de mis experiencias lo que mas le convenga o se lo crea.


----------



## wanamaker (29 Dic 2022)

Calzadas, baños publicos, acueductos, etc VS pisapapeles gigantes.

PD: Si segun toda logica es improbable que una piramide se construyese en X años, y teniendo en cuenta que no hay fuentes fiables de cuanto se tardo, lo mas probable es que se construyesen en muchisimo mas tiempo.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (29 Dic 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Pues lo que dice el OP es verdac, deberían escribir un libro sobre el misterio de las pirámides.



No se tu, pero ya les tengo un gran respeto a los profesionales cualquiera que sea su labor , sean cientificos, ingenieros o arquitectos mismito que yo espero se me respeten mis previlegios y virtudes que las tengo, mas ademas de ser wapo , muy feliz y con muchos posibles.
Anda que?


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡En menudo jardín nos meteríamos!
> 
> Todo en esa expedición es muy raro. El secretismo -pese a lo cual se unen los mejores científicos-, la previa conquista de Malta (defendida por los Caballeros de la Orden de San Juan), el supuesto objetivo militar difuso etc etc etc. Pareciere más bien un viaje iniciático promovido por esos que ahora pasan por discretos en lugar de secretos, que afirman ser herederos del conocimiento de los antiguos constructores y adoran a un _arquitecto muy grande._
> 
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal,. Julio cesar y alejandro magno tambien entraron en la tumba a pasar unas "horas". De aqui la leyenda tardia entre egipcios de q las piramides servian para viajes astrales. Hecho que luego entramos de lleno a teorias sobre el alma y el cuerpo desarrolladas a partir del s. V-viii ac (Platon fue uno de los grandes propagandistas de este dualismo) y culminaron con el cristianismo.

En fin, los egipcios de hace 2000-2500 años creo q no tomaban las piramides propiamente como tumbas, sino mas bien como maquinas para rituales de iniciacion.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Para nada.
> 
> Al principio se ve a la sierra patinando sobre la arena, no me creo que así se llegue ni a hacer un surco que sirva de guía para continuar; pueden pasarse los días patinando sin conseguir nada. Con lo del taladro se ve mejor: primero han hecho el surco guía ¡sino de qué!
> 
> ...



Y esto cuando lo miras de frente en 2 dimensiones, pq si lo miras en lateral y en 3 dimensiones aun flipas mas


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> las conexiones tan precisas con el cosmos



¿Qué conexiones?


----------



## Rey patata (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Qué conexiones?



Con cincel y martillo.







Su *religión* se vinculó mucho a la *astronomía.* Tanto los dioses tenían referencias a la misma, como las pirámides y otras construcciones se realizaban teniendo en cuenta con detalle la disposición de las estrellas. Por ejemplo, todas las pirámides en Egipto tienen su entrada el norte, a excepción de la dinastía XII (y sólo por seguridad ante los saqueos).
Las alineaciones polares se producen con dos estrellas, *Thubán* y *Kochab.* Thuban es la equivalente a nuestra actual Estrella Polar (el firmamento de hace milenios no es el mismo que el actual). Esto es solo un ejemplo, hay mucho mas, cada piedra esta colocada al detalle, no están puestas por poner, lo de menos es su estructura física.

Además... Dicen que las tres *pirámides* de Guiza (pertenecientes a los faraones Keops, Kefrén y Micerinos de la IV Dinastía) están alineadas con gran exactitud, pese a su monumentalidad, con el cinturón de Orión, es decir, forman una imagen de sus *estrellas* en la tierra.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Con cincel y martillo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307890
> 
> ...



¿Qué es esto? En mi casa también se pueden hallar alineaciones a estrellas.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Qué es esto? En mi casa también se pueden hallar alineaciones a estrellas.



cuentanoslas


----------



## Rey patata (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Qué es esto? En mi casa también se pueden hallar alineaciones a estrellas.



Claro que si, pero una obra taaaan grande tiene una precisión muy muy exacta, demasiado exacta, cuando no se sabia ni que el sol era una estrella, no existian telescopios ni casi siquiera existia las matematicas, es imposible que las hiciesen con tanta precisión en 20 años con palos, piedras y cinceles.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Claro que si, pero una obra taaaan grande tiene una precisión muy muy exacta, demasiado exacta, cuando no se sabia ni que el sol era una estrella, no existian telescopios ni casi siquiera existia las matematicas, es imposible que las hiciesen con tanta precisión en 20 años con palos, piedras y cinceles.



Si tienes una explicación mejor, adelante.


----------



## Rey patata (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Si tienes una explicación mejor, adelante.



No la tengo porque no soy ejperto en esto, ni se mucho, simplemente mirando 5 minutos y enterándote de 2 cosas sabes que es imposible que las hayan hecho 4 morenos a cincel. Sentido común.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Hice este pequeño dibujo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086433



Una cosa curiosa. En principio la idea de angulo (longitud de giro) no aparece hasta los griegos, a traves del cual desarrollan la trigonometria (sinus, cosinus, tangente, etc). 

Antes de la trigonometria los sumerios (tablilla plimpton 322) por ejemplo, estudian los giros mediante triangulos rectangulos y a estos mediante relaciones pitagoricas (ternas pitagoricas).


----------



## lefebre (29 Dic 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Pero si decían que los trabajadores hasta pagaban por trabajar en su construcción...



¿eso te lo ha contado uno que lo vivió?


----------



## lefebre (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Nada nada, a cincel y martillo en 20 años. Luego como son por dentro y las conexiones tan precisas con el cosmos han sido por pura suerte. De verdad alguien se puede creer que esto lo hicieron 4 morenos cargando piedras? xdd, yo entiendo y mas en España, que salirte de lo oficial asuste pero no pasa nada por tener un poquito de sentido común. Es que solo hay que observar un poco y pensar 1 segundo no mas.



A ver, que este templo de Gobleki Tepe es 7000 años anterior a las pirámides. Los antiguos eran antiguos, pero no subnormales, y para tallar roca no hace falta mucha historia


----------



## n_flamel (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Si tienes una explicación mejor, adelante.



A ver si lo entendéis: *la carga de la prueba recae sobre la versión oficial que son los que dicen poseer la verdad absoluta de cómo se hicieron las pirámides* y no sobre los demás.

Cuando la birria de hipótesis oficial demuestre replicabilidad (o sea nunca) me la creeré, ente tanto los magufos sois vosotros.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> A ver si lo entendéis: *la carga de la prueba recae sobre la versión oficial que son los que dicen poseer la verdad absoluta de cómo se hicieron las pirámides* y no sobre los demás.
> 
> Cuando la birria de hipótesis oficial demuestre replicabilidad (o sea nunca) me la creeré, ente tanto los magufos sois vosotros.



La versión oficial da la mejor explicación en base a la evidencia. 

Quien tenga una teoría mejor, expóngala.


----------



## n_flamel (29 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A ver, que este templo de Gobleki Tepe es 7000 años anterior a las pirámides. Los antiguos eran antiguos, pero no subnormales, y para tallar roca no hace falta mucha historia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308283



Sí y no, no sabemos cuánto tiempo tardaron en construir esto. Una pregunta: crees que la pirámide se construyó cuando dice la historia oficial?


----------



## n_flamel (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La versión oficial da la mejor explicación en base a la evidencia.
> 
> Quien tenga una teoría mejor, expóngala.



Y si la "mejor explicación" es falsa? Es el trabajo de ellos, los "expertos" que viven del cuento que han montado proponer versiones mejores, no mío.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> No la tengo porque no soy ejperto en esto, ni se mucho, simplemente mirando 5 minutos y enterándote de 2 cosas sabes que es imposible que las hayan hecho 4 morenos a cincel. Sentido común.



Perfectamente posible.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Y si la "mejor explicación" es falsa? Es el trabajo de ellos, los "expertos" que viven del cuento que han montado proponer versiones mejores, no mío.



Todo en esta vida es susceptible de revisión y refutación.


----------



## n_flamel (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> No la tengo porque no soy ejperto en esto, ni se mucho, simplemente mirando 5 minutos y enterándote de 2 cosas sabes que es imposible que las hayan hecho 4 morenos a cincel. Sentido común.



Y cincel de cobre LOL


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No se trata de controlar nada en absoluto.
> 
> La cuestion de fondo es que los hay que se empeñan en hacernos creer que nuestros antepasados fueron idiotas e incapaces de hacer las obras que han llegado hasta nosotros.
> 
> ...



No, lo coentifico es defender q esas monstruosidades sumamente precisas se hicieron como decis vosotros q se hicieron: a pelo y con cobre. Porque pensar algo mas destroza toda la cronologia de la humanidad, como la destroza gobleki tepei, etc.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Claro, claro.....una civilización perdida que no ha dejado registro arqueológico...
> 
> No se trata de obligar a nadie a pensar de determinada manera. Faltaría más. Aqui puede uno venir a decirnos que 2+2=5 que no pasa nada. Está en su perfecto derecho de hacerlo. Seguro que encuentra una legión de acólitos que le apoyan. Incluso darían su vida por él.
> 
> ...



Te estas inventando cosas q el no ha dicho


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1142656



Tu unico argumento: soys magufos que van contra la ciencia defendiendo q los ovnis crearon las piramides. Y aqui no se ha hablado de ovnis mas q algun forero espureo


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2022)

Tenemos una tendencia clara a pensar que antiguamente eran unos lerdos. Y eso no es verdad, tenían la misma capacidad intelectual que nosotros. Lo que no tenían eran los mismos conocimientos. Pensar que no eran capaces de alinear pirámides sí es de lerdos.


----------



## Risitas (29 Dic 2022)

Se creía que las piedras las transportaban ahí cargándolas todas, pero en realidad se ha descubierto que había canales alrededor de las pirámides, por lo que las piedras llegaban flotando.

Lo descubrieron gracias a un papiro en el que explicaban como lo hacían.

Y respecto a como subían las piedras, se ha descubierto que hay pasadizos para subir las piedras a la parte superior. Los pasadizos están ahí aunque están sin explorar. Hay pirámides inacabadas o destruidas en las que se ve el mismo pasadizo.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Bueno, alguien me explica el porque todas las civilizaciones de esa época también construían pirámides con similares características en partes completamente diferentes de la Tierra? o se les ocurrió a todos a la vez por arte de magia o hablaban por walki talki y se lo iban contando?por instagram a lo mejor se lo decían.



Porque con la tecnología de la época es la estructura más alta que se puede hacer sin que se derrumbe.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

imutes dijo:


> @Vantage puedes discrepar lbremente, lo extraño sería que estuvieramos de acuerdo en todo.
> 
> **_ ¿Existe ese Aleph en lo íntimo de una piedra? ¿Lo he visto cuando vi todas las cosas y lo he olvidado? Nuestra mente es porosa para el olvido; yo mismo estoy falseando y perdiendo, bajo la trágica erosión de los años, los rasgos de Beatriz._
> 
> ...



No estoy deacuerdo con q la gran piramide supere a nuestro conocimiento matematico. Ya comentare algo mas cuando termine de leer todo el hilo


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2022)

Mirad lo fácil que es alinear al norte con precisión con un palo y una cuerda, lo fácil que debía ser para la gente de esa época, que no tenían TV:


----------



## n_flamel (29 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Tenemos una tendencia clara a pensar que antiguamente eran unos lerdos. Y eso no es verdad, tenían la misma capacidad intelectual que nosotros. Lo que no tenían eran los mismos conocimientos. *Pensar que no eran capaces de alinear pirámides sí es de lerdos*.



Claro que eran capaces, pirámides, cromlechs, dólmenes, catedrales, lo hicieron ¿Quién lo ha negado?


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Hacía mucho que no entraba pero como estos días he encontrado un vídeo muy interesante he venido a ponerlo aquí.
> 
> ...



Decir que los antiguos construyeron las piramides con palos, cuerdas cobre y fuerza bruta inimaginable, como dicta la version oficial, es tratarlos precisamente de tontos y atrasados. Primitivos.

Aqui precisamente se pone en duda q la humanidad primitiva fuera, categoricamente, un puñado de brutos alelados q creian en magufadas de Dioses e hicieron las piramides pq era lo mas facil.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Claro que eran capaces, pirámides, cromlechs, dólmenes, catedrales, lo hicieron *¿Quién lo ha negado?*



Bueno, algunos parece que no lo ven claro:



Rey patata dijo:


> Claro que si, pero una obra taaaan grande tiene una precisión muy muy exacta, demasiado exacta, cuando no se sabia ni que el sol era una estrella, no existian telescopios ni casi siquiera existia las matematicas, es imposible que las hiciesen con tanta precisión en 20 años con palos, piedras y cinceles.





Rey patata dijo:


> No la tengo porque no soy ejperto en esto, ni se mucho, simplemente mirando 5 minutos y enterándote de 2 cosas sabes que es imposible que las hayan hecho 4 morenos a cincel. Sentido común.





n_flamel dijo:


> A ver si lo entendéis: *la carga de la prueba recae sobre la versión oficial que son los que dicen poseer la verdad absoluta de cómo se hicieron las pirámides* y no sobre los demás.
> Cuando la birria de hipótesis oficial demuestre replicabilidad (o sea nunca) me la creeré, ente tanto los magufos sois vosotros.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2022)

Me refiero a que en 10.000 años la capacidad intelectual humana ha cambiado muy poco. Esa gente eran como nosotros, siempre pensaban como trabajar menos y ganar más, se hacían preguntas como hacemos nosotros, se cagaban en los lunes y en la madre que parió al gobierno, etc.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Todo en esta vida es susceptible de revisión y refutación.



Eres un bot


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Me refiero a que en 10.000 años la capacidad intelectual humana ha cambiado muy poco. Esa gente eran como nosotros, siempre pensaban como trabajar menos y ganar más, se hacían preguntas como hacemos nosotros, se cagaban en los lunes y en la madre que parió al gobierno, etc.



No es cierto.


----------



## lefebre (29 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Sí y no, no sabemos cuánto tiempo tardaron en construir esto. Una pregunta: crees que la pirámide se construyó cuando dice la historia oficial?



1.000 años arriba o abajo, sí.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Bueno, alguien me explica el porque todas las civilizaciones de esa época también construían pirámides con similares características en partes completamente diferentes de la Tierra? o se les ocurrió a todos a la vez por arte de magia o hablaban por walki talki y se lo iban contando?por instagram a lo mejor se lo decían.



¿Por qué todos los niños del mundo que hacen castillos de arena y ninguno los hace con paredes verticales?


----------



## snoopi (29 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es cierto.



Las capacidad humana es la misma o incluso menor

La unica diferencia esta en el VOLUMEN de peña.

Si antes habia 100.000 habitantes, 1 era un genio, 10 muy listos, 10000 listos y el resto tontos
Ahora hay 8.000.000.000 tienes 10000 genios en diferentes sectores, 1000000 de gente muy lista y 1.000.000.000 de listos , el resto tontos

No es lo mismo saber la cuadratura de uin circulo y que 10000 personas mas la entiendan, que saberla y no poder comentarlo con nadie.

El 90% de la peña o mas es tonta del culo, borregos, masa. Es lo que hay


----------



## snoopi (29 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Por qué todos los niños del mundo que hacen castillos de arena y ninguno los hace con paredes verticales?



LOs niños copìan lo que ven.


----------



## n_flamel (29 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Bueno, algunos parece que no lo ven claro:



Si he entendido su mensaje usted confunde el hecho con el cómo.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> LOs niños copìan lo que ven.



El papá hace el castillo con paredes verticales pero el niño hace un tronco piramidal.
¿por qué?


----------



## n_flamel (29 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es cierto.



¿ha cambiado a peor?


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿ha cambiado a peor?



El "ser humano" como entidad metafisica no existe.

Geneticamente no hay un ser igual a otro. Llamamos especies a los seres cuya genetica resulta mas o menos compatible, no igual, nada mas.

A nivel psicologico, ya no es solo la capacidad craneal sino las sinapsis. No todos los "seres humanos" tenemos las mismas capacidades cognitivas, de modo que no todos comprendemos y percibimos lo mismo y del mismo modo.

Gran parte de nuestras estructuras mentales se construen y alimentan de la cultura donde hemos crecido. A veces para imitar las estructuras imperantes y, de vez en cuando, para generar matices cognitivos nuevos q, igual, terminan difundiendose y volviendose mainstream. Ahora bien, q surjan nuevas estructuras cognitivas respecto a una tradicion no significa una evolucion, a veces puede representar una involucion cognitiva, como se aprecia en el arte visigodo post romano, por ejemplo. 

El espiritu humani tambien evoluciona o involuciona con el tiempo. Al final, no existe nada fijo nunca


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Tenemos una tendencia clara a pensar que antiguamente eran unos lerdos. Y eso no es verdad, tenían la misma capacidad intelectual que nosotros. Lo que no tenían eran los mismos conocimientos. Pensar que no eran capaces de alinear pirámides sí es de lerdos.



La egiptologia oficial trata a los egipcios del 3 milenio antes de cristo de hombres de la edad de bronce y punto. Es decir, de tontos primitivos q cortaban piedras y las apulonaban mediante la fuerza bruta para crear piramides


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Si he entendido su mensaje usted confunde el hecho con el cómo.



¿Cómo? Bueno en principio pulir rocas y apilarlas no sería nada del otro mundo. El gótico es una maravilla técnica, pero las pirámides... Si las hicieron extraterrestres vaya mierda de extraterrestres.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El "ser humano" como entidad metafisica no existe.
> 
> Geneticamente no hay un ser igual a otro. Llamamos especies a los seres cuya genetica resulta mas o menos compatible, no igual, nada mas.
> 
> ...



Anecdota de este miercoles pasado. Comiendo en un restaurante. Al lado un grupo de hindus/pakis o similares con pinta de ingenieros (3 tios y una chica mas o menso 30añeros). A uno le traen una bandeja con gambas. No sabia que hacer con ellas  
Le enseñe a pelar una usando cuchillo y tenedor (si hubiera usado directamente las manos se habria cagado en mi, o no). Los otros tres se descojonaban. Pero lo pillo a la primera.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

Ll


BigTwentyOne dijo:


> ¿Cómo? Bueno en principio pulir rocas y apilarlas no sería nada del otro mundo. El gótico es una maravilla técnica, pero las pirámides... Si las hicieron extraterrestres vaya mierda de extraterrestres.



Quien ha defendido a lo largo de 100s de paginas de este hilo que lo hicieran los extraterrestres? Pq venis aqui a mentir, tergiversar y atacar ideas q practicamente nadie defiende en el hilo?


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ll
> 
> Quien ha defendido a lo largo de 100s de paginas de este hilo que lo hicieran los extraterrestres? Pq venis aqui a mentir, tergiversar y atacar ideas q practicamente nadie defiende en el hilo?



es que son incapaces de salir de "los eztraterreztrez"
No tienen mas argumentacion


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ll
> 
> Quien ha defendido a lo largo de 100s de paginas de este hilo que lo hicieran los extraterrestres? Pq venis aqui a mentir, tergiversar y atacar ideas q practicamente nadie defiende en el hilo?



Pues ya solo nos quedan los viajeros en el tiempo y los egipcios.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Anecdota de este miercoles pasado. Comiendo en un restaurante. Al lado un grupo de hindus/pakis o similares con pinta de ingenieros (3 tios y una chica mas o menso 30añeros). A uno le traen una bandeja con gambas. No sabia que hacer con ellas
> Le enseñe a pelar una usando cuchillo y tenedor (si hubiera usado directamente las manos se habria cagado en mi, o no). Los otros tres se descojonaban. Pero lo pillo a la primera.



Habria tenido problemas para comerse las gambas con tenedores si no hubiera usado nunca tenedores? 

En cualquier caso, este preciso hilo es un claro ejemplo de disonancia cognitiva entre distintos foreros. Los esquemas mentales que tienen algunos foreros les impide comprender lo que cuentan otros por partir de esquemas cognitivos distintos.


----------



## moritobelo (30 Dic 2022)

Fue cosa de los marcianos. Ellos movian bloques de piedra con la polla y a distancia. Mientras las hacian, porque basicamente se aburrrian en su tiempo libre, pues los egipcios miraban y el Faraon se tomaba un vermu.


Mi explicacion es la.misma gilipollez que cualquier otra que os inventeis porque no entendais una puta mierda de como se construyeron. Como no lo entiendo, me lo invento. Gracias a Dios en España sois todos intelectuales, aparte de parados y paletos, sois ingenieros, arquitectos, fisicos nucleares etc... 

Un foro lleno de iluminados.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pues ya solo nos quedan los viajeros en el tiempo y los egipcios.



No comprendeis nada.... El punto no es quien lo hizo, sino como se pudo hacer eso. Vuestra respuesta es: con palos, cobre y fuerza bruta. Y aqui somos muchos que no concebimos posible tal hipotesis. Pues no deja de ser una mera hipotesis q, en el mejor caso, simplemente cuadra con el prejuicio ilustrado-marxista de que la historia es un progreso lineal y, ademas, bastante homogeneo entre regiones.


----------



## alcorconita (30 Dic 2022)

Están construidas sobre árboles gigantes.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

Esp


moritobelo dijo:


> Fue cosa de los marcianos. Ellos movian bloques de piedra con la polla y a distancia. Mientras las hacian, porque basicamente se aburrrian en su tiempo libre, pues los egipcios miraban y el Faraon se tomaba un vermu.
> 
> 
> Mi explicacion es la.misma gilipollez que cualquier otra que os inventeis porque no entendais una puta mierda de como se construyeron. Como no lo entiendo, me lo invento. Gracias a Dios en España sois todos intelectuales, aparte de parados y paletos, sois ingenieros, arquitectos, fisicos nucleares etc...
> ...



España tiene 47 millones de habitantes y hay de todo. Y esta demostrado q este foro es en gran medida la antitesis del 90% de la poblacion. Una via de salir de esta sociedad analfabeta, oficialnoica, ignorante/fanatizada, cainita y vividora.


----------



## alcorconita (30 Dic 2022)

Y aquí, haciendo cemento.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Dic 2022)

Al troll @elena francis es mejor tenerle en el ignore.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No comprendeis nada.... El punto no es quien lo hizo, sino como se pudo hacer eso. Vuestra respuesta es: con palos, cobre y fuerza bruta. Y aqui somos muchos que no concebimos posible tal hipotesis. Pues no deja de ser una mera hipotesis q, en el mejor caso, simplemente cuadra con el prejuicio ilustrado-marxista de que la historia es un progreso lineal y, ademas, bastante homogeneo entre regiones.



Con tiempo, trabajadores motivados y la máquina de Herminio.


----------



## Valparaíso (30 Dic 2022)

Multitarea: si tienes 100 grupos de trabajadores, cada uno colocando una piedra cada 3 horas (180 minutos), en conjunto pondrán una piedra cada 1 minuto y 48 segundos.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Con tiempo, trabajadores motivados y la máquina de Herminio.



Bueno, es una hipotesis q no comparto


----------



## Rey patata (30 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> A ver si lo entendéis: *la carga de la prueba recae sobre la versión oficial que son los que dicen poseer la verdad absoluta de cómo se hicieron las pirámides* y no sobre los demás.
> 
> Cuando la birria de hipótesis oficial demuestre replicabilidad (o sea nunca) me la creeré, ente tanto los magufos sois vosotros.




Un tio cagando (el op del post) ha desmontado la teoria oficial en 1 minuto haciendo 2 cuentas.


----------



## Rey patata (30 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Por qué todos los niños del mundo que hacen castillos de arena y ninguno los hace con paredes verticales?



Si hombre, también hacen castillos con un sistema complicadísimo en su interior y apuntando con una precisión milietrica a x estrellas xd, lo que hay que leer. Que casualidad que todos se pusieron de acuerdo para lo mismo.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Si hombre, también hacen castillos con un sistema complicadísimo en su interior y apuntando con una precisión milietrica a x estrellas xd, lo que hay que leer. Que casualidad que todos se pusieron de acuerdo para lo mismo.



estabamos hablando sólo de forma.

como cambias de tema entiendo queda demostrado que la forma de piramide es alqo que surge de manera natural por algo que existe en todas partes de la tierra: la gravedad.


----------



## Rey patata (30 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A ver, que este templo de Gobleki Tepe es 7000 años anterior a las pirámides. Los antiguos eran antiguos, pero no subnormales, y para tallar roca no hace falta mucha historia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308283



Es que el templo de Gobleki para empezar es que cambia toda la historia, no se como se lo pueden tomar tan a la ligera...


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Si hombre, también hacen castillos con un sistema complicadísimo en su interior y apuntando con una precisión milietrica a x estrellas xd, lo que hay que leer. Que casualidad que todos se pusieron de acuerdo para lo mismo.



Y cuando paso la era de las piramides, fuera cuando fuera, ya nadie mas se puso hacer piramids, excepto como recuerdo de esa epoca. ¿Por que los griegos, q lo imitaban todo a su manera intentado mejorarlo, no se pusieron hacer piramides, pero sí imitaron los templos con columnas?


----------



## Rey patata (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y cuando paso la era de las piramides, fuera cuando fuera, ya nadie mas se puso hacer piramids, excepto como recuerdo de esa epoca. ¿Por que los griegos, q lo imitaban todo a su manera intentado mejorarlo, no se pusieron hacer piramides, pero sí imitaron los templos con columnas?



Y digo lo de siempre, que no solo es la estructura física de hacer un triangulo para arriba, lo todo lo demás, que casualidad que toooodas las pirámides tenian relación con el cosmos en general.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

Hay una anecdota curiosa. Tales de Mileto, uno de los primeros griegos matematicos visito egipto, hablo con los sacerdotes-faraon, q dada su fama de sabio le pidieron q midiese la latura de la gran piramide pq la ignoraban y la dedujo aproximadamente aplicando su teorema.

Mi duda:¿Tenemos registros egipcios sobre las medidas de las piramides?

Segun lo cuentan en este blog, los egipcios de hace 2500 años no tenian ni idea de las medidas, y seguramente de nada de las piramides, con lo cual se montaban sus milongas, acaso q fue construida en 20 sños por keops como su tumba









Tales de Mileto y la Gran Pirámide


Nueva Publicación En Salón Matemático. Te presento una historia que trata del método de comparación de sombras que Tales de Mileto utilizó para medir la altura de las pirámides egipcias.




salonmatematico.com


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, es una hipotesis q no comparto



Pues yo sí. Además cuando más arriba subes menos piedras tienes que poner.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pues yo sí. Además cuando más arriba subes menos piedras tienes que poner.



Gracias. No me habia fijado.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Gracias. No me habia fijado.



Te rieh?

Además unas piedras cortadas y puestas casi de cualquier manera, solo le tienes que poner esmero a la parte de fuera.

Digamos que tienes 10.000 tíos, colocando 1.000 piedras cada día (10 tíos colocan una piedra cada día me parece bastante correcto), en 7 años te lo has ventilado.

( En la mayor de todas, la Gran Pirámide de Keops, se emplearon *2.300.000 bloques de piedra caliza )*


----------



## Luis Castaño (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Decir que los antiguos construyeron las piramides con palos, cuerdas cobre y fuerza bruta inimaginable, como dicta la version oficial, es tratarlos precisamente de tontos y atrasados. Primitivos.
> 
> Aqui precisamente se pone en duda q la humanidad primitiva fuera, categoricamente, un puñado de brutos alelados q creian en magufadas de Dioses e hicieron las piramides pq era lo mas facil.



Buenas tardes.

No pensaba volver a participar en el hilo porque estoy ocupado pero he decidido sacar un rato porque este mensaje es para flipar.

En mi comentario digo claramente que "los antiguos no eran tontos ni mucho menos sino todo lo contrario" y usted va y lo utiliza (más o menos) para decir que los pongo de tontos y atrasados. Alucinante.

Pues no, en absoluto. No pongo a los antiguos egipcios de tontos y atrasados. Ni mucho menos. Todo lo contrario. 

Como digo en mis charlas, con los medios de que disponían fueron capaces de hacer grandes maravillas lo cual es, para mí, la marca del genio.

Pero por supuesto no tenían tecnología súper-avanzada, láseres, ni nada por el estilo. 

Y por supuesto hay pruebas a reventar de que la hicieron los antiguos egipcios.

Sobre el sistema de medidas que emplearon, los instrumentos que emplearon y mil cosas más.

Y también hay buena información a patadas sobre el Antiguo Egipto que demuestra que la Gran Pirámide la hicieron los antiguos egipcios: 

especialistas, universidades, museos.... 

Está al alcance de todo el mundo gracias a esta magnífica herramienta que es Internet. Sólo hay que buscarla y consultarla.


----------



## Luis Castaño (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hay una anecdota curiosa. Tales de Mileto, uno de los primeros griegos matematicos visito egipto, hablo con los sacerdotes-faraon, q dada su fama de sabio le pidieron q midiese la latura de la gran piramide pq la ignoraban y la dedujo aproximadamente aplicando su teorema.
> 
> Mi duda:¿Tenemos registros egipcios sobre las medidas de las piramides?
> 
> ...



Respondo a su duda.

Tenemos registros históricos a punta de pala sobre el sistema de medidas que se empleó en la Antigüedad en general y en el Antiguo Egipto en particular.

Las medidas de las pirámides las recogieron muchos autores antiguos: Heródoto, Herón, Plinio... Para saberlo hay que estudiar sus textos.

Por último, si lo que dice el blog es que los egipcios de hace 2500 años no tenían ni idea de las medidas ni de las pirámides sencillamente esa afirmación no es correcta.

Los egipcios dejaron por escrito hasta la longitud de su país en el eje Norte-Sur. 

Así que sí. De medidas sabían a reventar. Otra cosa es que mucha gente no lo sepa.

Y lo dejo aquí, que estoy ocupado. Si quiere usted de verdad información sobre el sistema de medidas egipcio puede usted leer mis artículos en Academia. Por ejemplo, mi último artículo de la revista Egiptología 2.0. "Sistema de medidas egipcio: Aplicaciones prácticas".

Un saludo.

Luis Castaño Sánchez. Licenciado en Filología (UCA, 1992). Investigador en Metrología Histórica.


----------



## Rey patata (30 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues Luis Castaño ya nos ha soltado el rollo oficialista, menos mal que ya quedan menos como el.


----------



## Luis Castaño (30 Dic 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Bueno pues Luis Castaño ya nos ha soltado el rollo oficialista, menos mal que ya quedan menos como el.



El rollo oficialista no. 

Información sobre la infinidad de pruebas que demuestran que la Gran Pirámide la hicieron los antiguos egipcios.

Puede que a usted no le guste que se ofrezca esa información pero eso ya es asunto suyo.

Por otro lado, le guste o no, esas pruebas están ahí. Es lo que tiene la realidad. Que acostumbra a ser muy tozuda y a ganar siempre.

Un saludo y Feliz Año.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> El rollo oficialista no.
> 
> Información sobre la infinidad de pruebas que demuestran que la Gran Pirámide la hicieron los antiguos egipcios.
> 
> ...



Una infinidad de pruebas que se caen como un castillo de naipes a medida que se aplica sentido comun.
que yo entiendo que los que vivis de esto teneis que defender la mandanga, por supuesto.


----------



## Luis Castaño (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Una infinidad de pruebas que se caen como un castillo de naipes a medida que se aplica sentido comun.
> que yo entiendo que los que vivis de esto teneis que defender la mandanga, por supuesto.



Que sí, que sí.

Pues nada, coja usted todas esas pruebas, estúdielas y túmbelas. Pero todas, ¿eh? 

Los textos que explican cómo medían y que dan las medidas de la Gran Pirámide (y de otras), el modelo humano que empleaban (que se conserva), los trazados geométricos que empleaban (que se conservan), los instrumentos que empleaban (que se conservan) ...

Coja usted todas esas pruebas, estúdielas y refútelas. Demuestre que no son válidas.

Ya que es tan fácil, demuestre usted que todas esas pruebas no son válidas y deje en evidencia a los egiptólogos. Seguro que no tarda nada.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Que sí, que sí.
> 
> Pues nada, coja usted todas esas pruebas, estúdielas y túmbelas. Pero todas, ¿eh?
> 
> ...





Pero si yo no tengo que tumbar nada. Ya hemos contado un monton de veces los intentos de rehacer construcciones/cortar piedras/etc/etc con la tecnologia que los oficialistas decis que se uso para ello y siempre se han comido un mojon y ha sido un puto fracaso. O utilizaron otras herramientas o eran mas listos que nosotros. Un monton de gente ha intentado reproducir jarrones y cosillas de esas tan simples de diorita y solo han conseguido chapucillas.

¿Que mas quieres?

No os podeis enfrentar a un simple ingeniero que es capaz de ver esas obras con otros ojos. Estoy cansado de repetirlo, leed un poquito mas sobre lo que opinan otros en lugar de lameros el ojete.







Preguntele al señor Zahi Hawass porque jamas admite un debate publico en tiempo real con "ineptos" como Robert Bauval y su hermano (ingenieros) o divulgadores como Graham Hancock. Mire que gran oportunidad del señor Hawass para dejar en evidencia a todos esos "magufos.



Preguntese por que Mark Lenher se ha vuelto oficialista. Ahh, que pagan muy bien en Egipto defendiendo el oficialismo.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

Oficialistas, cuando veis algo asi, que os sugiere?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Oficialistas, cuando veis algo asi, que os sugiere?



La primera es de la catedral de Palencia y se añadió en una restauración de 1995.
La segunda es de la catedral de Salamanca y se añadió en una restauración de 1992.

No lo pongo por ti que ya lo sabes y solo estás troleando, lo pongo por los pardillos incautos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Vivimos en la era en la que la gente no piensa. Sólo sigue por donde le dicen que vaya








Psicología de masas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Rey patata (30 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> El rollo oficialista no.
> 
> Información sobre la infinidad de pruebas que demuestran que la Gran Pirámide la hicieron los antiguos egipcios.
> 
> ...




Si si si que ya sabemos que eso es lo que dice la tv, Jorge Javier Vázquez y las Ejpertas charos y la tv nunca miente que salen muchos ejpertos si si....


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> La primera es de la catedral de Palencia y se añadió en una restauración de 1995.
> La segunda es de la catedral de Salamanca y se añadió en una restauración de 1992.
> 
> No lo pongo por ti que ya lo sabes y solo estás troleando, lo pongo por los pardillos incautos.




Coño, que no es troleo, precisamente es indicar que hay modificaciones en obras que se hacen expresamente para indicar un momento temporal concreto. Que en la camara de descarga de la gran piramide apareciera un cartucho con el nombre de Keops no es significativo de nada, porque incluso puede ser una falsificacion a posteriori (como probablemente sea, de Howard-Vyse )


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> El rollo oficialista no.
> 
> Información sobre la infinidad de pruebas que demuestran que la Gran Pirámide la hicieron los antiguos egipcios.
> 
> ...



Insisto, respondame a esto:

_ Preguntele al señor Zahi Hawass porque jamas admite un debate publico en tiempo real con "ineptos" como Robert Bauval y su hermano (ingenieros) o divulgadores como Graham Hankcock. Mire que gran oportunidad del señor Hawass para dejar en evidencia a todos esos "magufos. _


----------



## n_flamel (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Coño, que no es troleo, precisamente es indicar que hay modificaciones en obras que se hacen expresamente para indicar un momento temporal concreto. Que en la camara de descarga de la gran piramide apareciera un cartucho con el nombre de Keops no es significativo de nada, porque incluso puede ser una falsificacion a posteriori (como probablemente sea, de Howard-Vyse )



pues ya podías explicarte mejor chato.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> pues ya podías explicarte mejor chato.



Joder, pero si es evidente que son modificaciones a posteriori. No me canso de repetir, "cuidadin con la escala temporal, que Cleopatra esta mas cerca de nosotros que de los supuestos constructores de piramides".


----------



## n_flamel (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Joder, pero si es evidente que son modificaciones a posteriori.



Claro que es evidente y aunque no lo fuese las conocemos aquí seguro la mayoría, lo que no es evidente es la intención. 
(disculpe la reacción)


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Claro que es evidente y aunque no lo fuese las conocemos aquí seguro la mayoría, lo que no es evidente es la intención.
> (disculpe la reacción)



nahhhh, no problem


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Coño, que no es troleo, precisamente es indicar que hay modificaciones en obras que se hacen expresamente para indicar un momento temporal concreto. Que en la camara de descarga de la gran piramide apareciera un cartucho con el nombre de Keops no es significativo de nada, porque incluso puede ser una falsificacion a posteriori (como probablemente sea, de Howard-Vyse )



No es necesario. Por cierto, soy de los que piensan que la Dama de Elche es falsa.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No es necesario. Por cierto, soy de los que piensan que la Dama de Elche es falsa.



y la efigie de Nefertiti?


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Respondo a su duda.
> 
> Tenemos registros históricos a punta de pala sobre el sistema de medidas que se empleó en la Antigüedad en general y en el Antiguo Egipto en particular.
> 
> ...



Dices que Herodoto, Heron, Plinio también dejaron por escrito la altura de la gran pirámide. Bueno, fueron griegos posteriores a Tales de Mileto y, de hecho, ellos mismos narran la anécdota de cómo Tales halla la altura de la pirámide usando su teorema, para sorpresa de los sacerdotes que lo escuchan. 


De todos modos, reconozco que no había caído en el hecho de que existe el papiro de Rhind, que si hacemos caso de su veracidad y datación (hecho que no sé como se comprueba) es de casi 1500 años antes que Tales. En él aparece ya un caso práctico del teorema de Tales. Por tanto, vale suponer que los sacerdotes del 2.500 ac conocían la altura de la pirámide, aunque fuera por su propio cálculo y no por registros de los constructores. Porque de la gran pirámide no parece que hayan registros de nada.


Por curiosidad, he ojeado un poco el papiro de Rhind y parece unos simples apuntes de matemática práctica, muy básico: cuatro procedimientos sencillos y aproximados para resolver cálculos para adolescentes. Sin embargo, me ha gustado el de calcular una aproximación de Pi: dado un diámetro de 1 unidad (unidad de lo que sea) entonces Pi se aproxima a [2(1 - (1/9))]^2 = 256/81= 3,160


Lo cierto, pero, es que estamos ante una aproximación muy burda y simplona; en un momento yo mismo he sacado dos de mejores mientras escribía estas líneas: 157/50=3,14 y 625/199 = 3.1407…. Pero es que en la época helenística, cuando el mundo egipcio y el griego se funden en una misma sociedad a raíz de Alejandro Magno, Arquímides presenta ya un método para aproximar el valor de Pi tanto como se quiera. ¿Es un método por entero suyo o lo plagia de los textos sagrados ocultos de los egipcios? En cualquier caso, el propio Aristóteles escribía que, si bien nadie lo había demostrado aún, ningún matemático de su tiempo creía que el nº Pi fuera racional. 


Dicho esto, quiero señalar algo más: la aproximación a Pi de Ptolomeo 377/120 = 3,141666…, es intrigante, porque curiosamente es clavada a la aproximación que algunos usan para interpretar las medidas de la pirámide de Giza (Toman el 3,1416) y sobre la cual aparecen relaciones algo sorprendentes. Por ejemplo, obtenemos una brutal aproximación a la velocidad de la luz; así: (377/120)·10.000 menos (120 al cuadrado) obtenemos 299766. Y digo una aproximación brutal porque hasta 1957, a nivel experimental, no se supera este error para determinar la velocidad de la luz. ¿Significa eso que los constructores conocían la velocidad de la luz? Ni idea, pero yo qué sé. 


¿Qué me sorprende de los egipcios? Parece ser una sociedad que en apariencia lo divulga todo, lo deja todo por escrito, sus rituales, sus cuentas diarias, hábitos y costumbres, etc, pero en realidad sólo divulga lo vulgar, burdo y simplón, mientras se guarda en secreto, y para los iniciados, aquello que considera grande y excelente. 


En este sentido, me sorprende observar cómo después de 1500 años del papiro Rhind, el cual reflejan unas matemáticas de 1 o 2 de la ESO, es decir para adolescentes, y bajo una tradición continuada de escribas y sacerdotes que se dedican a diario a calcular cosas, no hubieran profundizado en casi nada sobre estos temas. Pero en cierto modo me creo este estancamiento egipcio, este congelamiento intelectual, este inmovilismo. Y si me lo creo es por lo que dicen los propios griegos: los egipcios nos han enseñado las bases rudimentarias de la geometría, pero no dan para mucho más pobrecillos; nosotros las estamos elevando a otro nivel. Y ciertamente, cuando apreciamos los trabajos de Eudoxo (que te saca los decimales que quieras para raíz de 2), Euclides (que te fundamenta toda la geometría Euclidiana) o Arquímides, cuya imaginación mecánico-matemática es desbordante, pues vale, te das cuentas que no todos somos seres humanos iguales. 


Quizás cabría pensar que el pueblo egipcio no fuera un pueblo realmente constructor, creativo e innovador, sino un pueblo que recopiló, guardo, aplicó y al final, por casualidad terminó transmitiendo este saber a otro pueblo, el griego, que sí fue netamente constructor: todo cuanto los griegos, que eran como niños pequeños, aprendían de los egipcios (y de otros pueblos) se afanaban en ponerlo a prueba, discutirlo, a mejorarlo y mostrar sus innovaciones al público para gloria intelectual suya. Por eso cabe pensar la posibilidad de que los egipcios innovasen y desarrollasen poco, pero que hicieron muchísimo a lo largo de 3 milenios simplemente porque, generación tras generación, fueron aplicaron a rajatabla lo que recopilaron y aprendieron de otros. Y no sabemos qué fue eso que aprendieron exactamente, ni quienes fueron estos otros. Pero, en fin, es una posibilidad.


----------



## Luis Castaño (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Insisto, respondame a esto:
> 
> _ Preguntele al señor Zahi Hawass porque jamas admite un debate publico en tiempo real con "ineptos" como Robert Bauval y su hermano (ingenieros) o divulgadores como Graham Hankcock. Mire que gran oportunidad del señor Hawass para dejar en evidencia a todos esos "magufos. _



No estoy en la piel de Zahi Hawass pero supongo que no piensa debatir con Bauval o Hankcock porque sus propuestas ya han sido refutadas, algo que parece usted no saber.

Hay muchos libros que se dedican a señalar planteamientos erróneos sobre la cultura egipcia en general o la Gran Pirámide en particular.

Así de memoria se me ocurren "La Gran Pirámide. ¡Vaya timo!" ( de José Miguel Parra) o "L'Archéologie devant l'imposture" (de Jean-Pierre Adam) pero como no estoy 100 % seguro revisaré los títulos y volveré. (Nota: Revisado. Los títulos son correctos).

En cuanto a Bauval propuso un modelo de la Gran Pirámide en un video de YouTube (acompañado de un artículo) que yo mismo refuté hace poco.

(Nota: El vídeo de Bauval es "Thot's Great Pyramid Fibonacci Design" e iba acompañado de un artículo en Academia. Refuté esa propuesta en mi artículo "Thot's Blueprint Themes in the Great Pyramid: A critical review", también en Academia).

Algo similar ocurre con un artículo de Hancock. Buscare el título y editare el comentario.

(Nota: El artículo no es de Hancock. Es un artículo de Schroeder en el que critica la propuesta de Hancock como errónea: "A Critique of Graham Hancock's Forced Numerical Relationship between the Great Pyramid of Giza and Earth's Dimensions". Mi propia investigación de 10 años en Metrología Histórica refuta también la propuesta de Hancock).


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> No estoy en la piel de Zahi Hawass pero supongo que no piensa debatir con Bauval o Hankcock *porque sus propuestas ya han sido refutadas, algo que parece usted no saber.*
> 
> Hay muchos libros que se dedican a señalar planteamientos erróneos sobre la cultura egipcia en general o la Gran Pirámide en particular.
> 
> ...



Traeme esas refutaciones


----------



## Luis Castaño (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Traeme esas refutaciones



Ya está editado el comentario con la información que faltaba. Puede usted volver a leerlo.


----------



## Luis Castaño (30 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Dices que Herodoto, Heron, Plinio también dejaron por escrito la altura de la gran pirámide. Bueno, fueron griegos posteriores a Tales de Mileto y, de hecho, ellos mismos narran la anécdota de cómo Tales halla la altura de la pirámide usando su teorema, para sorpresa de los sacerdotes que lo escuchan.
> 
> 
> De todos modos, reconozco que no había caído en el hecho de que existe el papiro de Rhind, que si hacemos caso de su veracidad y datación (hecho que no sé como se comprueba) es de casi 1500 años antes que Tales. En él aparece ya un caso práctico del teorema de Tales. Por tanto, vale suponer que los sacerdotes del 2.500 ac conocían la altura de la pirámide, aunque fuera por su propio cálculo y no por registros de los constructores. Porque de la gran pirámide no parece que hayan registros de nada.
> ...



Respondo en modo Cita ( Nº ) + Respuesta ( R ). Me será más cómodo así.

1/ Dices que Herodoto, Heron, Plinio también dejaron por escrito la altura de la gran pirámide. Bueno, fueron griegos posteriores a Tales de Mileto y, de hecho, ellos mismos narran la anécdota de cómo Tales halla la altura de la pirámide usando su teorema, para sorpresa de los sacerdotes que lo escuchan.

R/ Esos autores dejaron por escrito muchas de sus dimensiones, puesto que eran conocidas. Estamos hablando de la Gran Pirámide, una de las maravillas de la Antigüedad.

2/ De todos modos, reconozco que no había caído en el hecho de que existe el papiro de Rhind, que si hacemos caso de su veracidad y datación (hecho que no sé como se comprueba) es de casi 1500 años antes que Tales. En él aparece ya un caso práctico del teorema de Tales. Por tanto, vale suponer que los sacerdotes del 2.500 ac conocían la altura de la pirámide, aunque fuera por su propio cálculo y no por registros de los constructores. Porque de la gran pirámide no parece que hayan registros de nada.

R/ En el papiro Rhind hay mucha información matemática. Y sí, de la Gran Pirámide sí hay registros.

3/ Por curiosidad, he ojeado un poco el papiro de Rhind y parece unos simples apuntes de matemática práctica, muy básico: cuatro procedimientos sencillos y aproximados para resolver cálculos para adolescentes. Sin embargo, me ha gustado el de calcular una aproximación de Pi: dado un diámetro de 1 unidad (unidad de lo que sea) entonces Pi se aproxima a [2(1 - (1/9))]^2 = 256/81= 3,160

R/ En esto es justamente en lo que estoy ocupado ahora así que no voy a hablar de ello

4/ Lo cierto, pero, es que estamos ante una aproximación muy burda y simplona; en un momento yo mismo he sacado dos de mejores mientras escribía estas líneas: 157/50=3,14 y 625/199 = 3.1407…. Pero es que en la época helenística, cuando el mundo egipcio y el griego se funden en una misma sociedad a raíz de Alejandro Magno, Arquímides presenta ya un método para aproximar el valor de Pi tanto como se quiera. ¿Es un método por entero suyo o lo plagia de los textos sagrados ocultos de los egipcios? En cualquier caso, el propio Aristóteles escribía que, si bien nadie lo había demostrado aún, ningún matemático de su tiempo creía que el nº Pi fuera racional.

Dicho esto, quiero señalar algo más: la aproximación a Pi de Ptolomeo 377/120 = 3,141666…, es intrigante, porque curiosamente es clavada a la aproximación que algunos usan para interpretar las medidas de la pirámide de Giza (Toman el 3,1416) y sobre la cual aparecen relaciones algo sorprendentes. Por ejemplo, obtenemos una brutal aproximación a la velocidad de la luz; así: (377/120) · 10.000 menos (120 al cuadrado) obtenemos 299766. Y digo una aproximación brutal porque hasta 1957, a nivel experimental, no se supera este error para determinar la velocidad de la luz. ¿Significa eso que los constructores conocían la velocidad de la luz? Ni idea, pero yo qué sé.

R/ De nuevo, no voy a hablar de Pi. Ni tampoco de la velocidad de la luz.

En cuanto a las medidas de la Gran Pirámide están en los textos clásicos. Puede usted ir a esos textos y estudiarlos. O bien puede leer mi artículo (en francés) “Notes Métrologiques: Sur les dimensions et la forme de la Grande Pyramide. Annexe. Addenda” donde están estudiados y explicados. Eso ya a su gusto.

5/ ¿Qué me sorprende de los egipcios? Parece ser una sociedad que en apariencia lo divulga todo, lo deja todo por escrito, sus rituales, sus cuentas diarias, hábitos y costumbres, etc, pero en realidad sólo divulga lo vulgar, burdo y simplón, mientras se guarda en secreto, y para los iniciados, aquello que considera grande y excelente.

En este sentido, me sorprende observar cómo después de 1500 años del papiro Rhind, el cual reflejan unas matemáticas de 1 o 2 de la ESO, es decir para adolescentes, y bajo una tradición continuada de escribas y sacerdotes que se dedican a diario a calcular cosas, no hubieran profundizado en casi nada sobre estos temas. Pero en cierto modo me creo este estancamiento egipcio, este congelamiento intelectual, este inmovilismo. Y si me lo creo es por lo que dicen los propios griegos: los egipcios nos han enseñado las bases rudimentarias de la geometría, pero no dan para mucho más pobrecillos; nosotros las estamos elevando a otro nivel. Y ciertamente, cuando apreciamos los trabajos de Eudoxo (que te saca los decimales que quieras para raíz de 2), Euclides (que te fundamenta toda la geometría Euclidiana) o Arquímides, cuya imaginación mecánico-matemática es desbordante, pues vale, te das cuentas que no todos somos seres humanos iguales.

R/ No entiendo por dónde va. El nivel de conocimiento matemático del papiro Rhind no me parece precisamente despreciable. En todo caso le sacaron provecho en muchos campos.

6/ Quizás cabría pensar que el pueblo egipcio no fuera un pueblo realmente constructor, creativo e innovador, sino un pueblo que recopiló, guardo, aplicó y al final, por casualidad terminó transmitiendo este saber a otro pueblo, el griego, que sí fue netamente constructor: todo cuanto los griegos, que eran como niños pequeños, aprendían de los egipcios (y de otros pueblos) se afanaban en ponerlo a prueba, discutirlo, a mejorarlo y mostrar sus innovaciones al público para gloria intelectual suya. Por eso cabe pensar la posibilidad de que los egipcios innovasen y desarrollasen poco, pero que hicieron muchísimo a lo largo de 3 milenios simplemente porque, generación tras generación, fueron aplicaron a rajatabla lo que recopilaron y aprendieron de otros. Y no sabemos qué fue eso que aprendieron exactamente, ni quienes fueron estos otros. Pero, en fin, es una posibilidad.

R/ Ah, vale. Ya estamos con la idea de que fueron “otros” quienes enseñaron a los egipcios. Eso es una manera habitual de quitarles el mérito a los propios egipcios del conocimiento que consiguieron acumular y de las maravillas que consiguieron hacer. Hace nada me decía a mí que yo consideraba a los antiguos egipcios tontos e ineptos y les quitaba su mérito, algo que jamás he hecho. Ahora sin embargo es usted el que les retira su mérito. En fin. Hora de cenar.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Respondo en modo Cita ( Nº ) + Respuesta ( R ). Me será más cómodo así.
> 
> 1/ Dices que Herodoto, Heron, Plinio también dejaron por escrito la altura de la gran pirámide. Bueno, fueron griegos posteriores a Tales de Mileto y, de hecho, ellos mismos narran la anécdota de cómo Tales halla la altura de la pirámide usando su teorema, para sorpresa de los sacerdotes que lo escuchan.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que si despues de 1500 años aplicando las mismas formulas basicas de nivel de la ESO actual ningun egipcio desarrollo nada mas aun gozando de una enseñanza continuada, es que los egipcios escribas q vivieron desde el 2000 ac hasta Tales, Pitagoras, Herodoto, Platon, Eudoxo, Euclides, simplemente no hicieron nada por si mismos y, por tanto, sacaron sus reglas practicas de otros. Estos otros, quizas fueran los egipcios de hace 4000 mil años y vete a saber q tipo de egipcios eran.

Lo q si q esta claro es q los escribas egipcios fueron muy inferiores a los griegos, q solo con 300-400 (cuanto dista de Tales a Aquimides?) años llevaron esos conocimientos basicos hasto otro nivel.

Lo q esta escrito es que los griegos solo respetan a los egipcios por haber recopilado, guardado y transmitido un conocimiento ancestral de muchos pueblos, pero los consideran inferiores. Esto esta escrito por los griegos q visitaron los templos del saber egipcio.

Por cierto, Herodoto escribio q lo mas bestia en egipto, y con diferencia, era el templo subterráneo que visito y q nosotros desconocemos.


----------



## elena francis (30 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Traeme esas refutaciones



¿Más refutaciones? Se ve que te gusta que Luis Castaño te humille en público.

Deberías hacértelo mirar.


----------



## Luis Castaño (31 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Esta claro que si despues de 1500 años aplicando las mismas formulas basicas de nivel de la ESO actual ningun egipcio desarrollo nada mas aun gozando de una enseñanza continuada, es que los egipcios escribas q vivieron desde el 2000 ac hasta Tales, Pitagoras, Herodoto, Platon, Eudoxo, Euclides, simplemente no hicieron nada por si mismos y, por tanto, sacaron sus reglas practicas de otros. Estos otros, quizas fueran los egipcios de hace 4000 mil años y vete a saber q tipo de egipcios eran.
> 
> Lo q si q esta claro es q los escribas egipcios fueron muy inferiores a los griegos, q solo con 300-400 (cuanto dista de Tales a Aquimides?) años llevaron esos conocimientos basicos hasto otro nivel.
> 
> ...



1/ Lo q esta escrito es que los griegos solo respetan a los egipcios por haber recopilado, guardado y transmitido un conocimiento ancestral de muchos pueblos, pero los consideran inferiores. Esto esta escrito por los griegos q visitaron los templos del saber egipcio.

R/ Pues no sé de dónde se saca usted eso porque Estrabón (Geografía Libro XVII, Capítulo 1, 29) lo que dice es esto:

"Nous vîmes, je le répète, à Héliopolis les édifices consacrés jadis au logement des prêtres ; mais ce n'est pas tout, on nous y montra aussi la demeure de Platon et d'Eudoxe. Eudoxe avait accompagné Platon jusqu'ici. Une fois arrivés à Héliopolis, ils s'y fixèrent tous deux et vécurent là treize ans dans la société des prêtres : le fait est affirmé par plusieurs auteurs. Ces prêtres, si profondément versés dans la connaissance des phénomènes célestes, étaient en même temps des gens mystérieux, très peu communicatifs, et ce n'est qu'à force de temps et d'adroits ménagements qu'Eudoxe et Platon purent obtenir d'être initiés par eux à quelques-unes de leurs spéculations théoriques. Mais ces Barbares en retinrent par devers eux cachée la meilleure partie. Et, si le monde leur doit de savoir aujourd'hui combien de fractions de jour (de jour entier) il faut ajouter aux 365 jours pleins pour avoir une année complète, les Grecs ont ignoré la durée vraie de l'année et bien d'autres faits de même nature jusqu'à ce que des traductions en langue grecque des Mémoires des prêtres égyptiens aient répandu ces notions parmi les astronomes modernes, qui ont continué jusqu'à présent à puiser largement dans cette même source comme dans les écrits et observations des Chaldéens".

Ahí lo que dice Estrabón es que los sabios griegos iban a Egipto a aprender de los sacerdotes egipcios pero que estos guardaron mucho de su conocimiento sin compartirlo. Por ejemplo, la duración exacta del año. Ese conocimiento no llegó a los astrónomos griegos hasta más tarde, a través de traducciones. El calificativo de bárbaros debe entenderse como "extranjeros" (no-griegos, vamos). Pero si iban allí a aprender de ellos e intentaban que les transmitiesen su conocimiento muy inferiores no deberían considerarles. Más bien todo lo contrario, como deja claro Estrabón.

PD: Dejo enlace a la página de donde he sacado el extracto: 

Texto griego y trad. francesa (Tardieu 1867), libros I-VII en Remacle.org 



Strabon : GéographIe (livre XVII, bilingue)



Puede llegarse a ella a través de la magnífica página de Clásicos USAL: 






Estrabón (ss. I a.C.-I d.C.)


Joomla! - el motor de portales dinámicos y sistema de administración de contenidos




www.clasicasusal.es


----------



## lefebre (31 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hay una anecdota curiosa. Tales de Mileto, uno de los primeros griegos matematicos visito egipto, hablo con los sacerdotes-faraon, q dada su fama de sabio le pidieron q midiese la latura de la gran piramide pq la ignoraban y la dedujo aproximadamente aplicando su teorema.
> 
> Mi duda:¿Tenemos registros egipcios sobre las medidas de las piramides?
> 
> ...



A ver, tienes un papiro, el diario de Merer, que en empresariales te cuentan como el primer plan de proyecto documentado de la historia, y expuesto en el Cairo. En el que detalla la construcción , el salario y lo que se debía y lo pagado a los 20000 obreros, Merer tenía los mandos de su cuadrilla de 200 obreros, figuran tiempos y desplazamiento de las piedras desde la cantera, narra el día a día, sus reuniones con el jefe de proyecto, los víveres y coste para los obreros, etc.... Referido a los últimos años de construcción de la pirámide de Keops.


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Oficialistas, cuando veis algo asi, que os sugiere?



Pobre subnormal.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> 1/ Lo q esta escrito es que los griegos solo respetan a los egipcios por haber recopilado, guardado y transmitido un conocimiento ancestral de muchos pueblos, pero los consideran inferiores. Esto esta escrito por los griegos q visitaron los templos del saber egipcio.
> 
> R/ Pues no sé de dónde se saca usted eso porque Estrabón (Geografía Libro XVII, Capítulo 1, 29) lo que dice es esto:
> 
> ...



Los griegos iban a muchos sitios (egipto, persia/mesopotamia), la india, etc), fundaban colonias x todo el mediterraneo como aqui en Ampurias, y siempre haciendo negocio comercial y cultural.

Y si, muchos se fueron a Egipto para aprender (orfeo, pitagoras y platon, segun dicen, lograron ser aceptados como sacerdotes egipcios al pasar los rituales iniciaticos).

Pero, ¿qué cuentan luego? Agradecen al conocimiento egipcio por trasmitirles las bases conocimiento geometrico, que aprendieron por necesidad, pero que ellos han logrado saber mucho mas. Y, ¿acaso no es cierto?

Cuando grecia conquista egipto y se crea el museo de Alejandria, que rapidamente se llena de sabios procedentes de todo el mundo griego para formarse y compartir sus conocimientos en mil materias distintas, se habian ya apoderado del conocimiento oculto egipcio dado que se convierten en egipcios de facto (cleopatra era egipcia o griega?), mientras iban construyendo el suyo, mediante gente como Euclides, Hieron, Arquimides, etc. Mientras los escribas egipcios no habian hecho nada esencialmente nuevo en miles de años, segun parece, mas alla de guardar y replicar lo que ya tenian.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A ver, tienes un papiro, el diario de Merer, que en empresariales te cuentan como el primer plan de proyecto documentado de la historia, y expuesto en el Cairo. En el que detalla la construcción , el salario y lo que se debía y lo pagado a los 20000 obreros, Merer tenía los mandos de su cuadrilla de 200 obreros, figuran tiempos y desplazamiento de las piedras desde la cantera, narra el día a día, sus reuniones con el jefe de proyecto, los víveres y coste para los obreros, etc.... Referido a los últimos años de construcción de la pirámide de Keops.



El diario de Merer dice algo curioso: solo transportan caliza 3 meses al año, con las crecidas del Nilo pq sino no es navegable con grandes cargas, y se supone q seria a razon de 600 a 1000 bloques de caliza/año, aunque en verdad no dice nada de bloques y de q tipo. ¿No son numeros muy discretos?

En la planura de giza hay muchas construcciones, especialmente monumentos funerarios de la epoca de keops. ¿Como sabemos que Keops construyo las piramides o simplemente las rehabilito creando los templos y construcciones menores q hay por ahi?

Por otro lado tenemos el huevo de avestruz q parece indicar la existencia de las piramides hace ya 7000 años.

En todo caso, la precision y complejidad del complejo de giza requiere de una explicacion a nivel de enginieria q no tenemos. A mi, quien lo hizo me da un poco igual, el como me parece un misterio. Y reconozco q me cuesta aceptar q fuera mediante palos, cobre, fuerza bruta y el nivel matematico q demuestran los papiros q nos han llegado.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Más refutaciones? Se ve que te gusta que Luis Castaño te humille en público.
> 
> Deberías hacértelo mirar.



Pesao, que eres un pesao. Sobre las "retufaciones" del señor Castaño, le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda sobre los articulos que ha enlazado sobre Bauval y Hancock pero de alli a decir que "ha desenmascarado a esos autores como magufos" hay un abismo. Un poquito de humildad.

Para que lo entiendan idiotas como tu, el "alcorconazo" ocurrio una vez, pero extraer de ello que el Alcorcon es un equipo superior al Madrid, hay cierta distancia.

¿Lo entiendes, arqueologo imbecil, estooo, paleto?


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Pobre subnormal.



Cierto, que subnormal eres y que cortito.
No has pillado una mierda


----------



## Luis Castaño (31 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Los griegos iban a muchos sitios (egipto, persia/mesopotamia), la india, etc), fundaban colonias x todo el mediterraneo como aqui en Ampurias, y siempre haciendo negocio comercial y cultural.
> 
> Y si, muchos se fueron a Egipto para aprender (orfeo, pitagoras y platon, segun dicen, lograron ser aceptados como sacerdotes egipcios al pasar los rituales iniciaticos).
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Sigo sin entender por dónde va.

Creo que estamos de acuerdo en que los antiguos egipcios tenían mucho conocimiento acumulado así que de tontos y atrasados nada.

¿Luego otras culturas siguieron avanzando en el conocimiento? Sí, claro. Eso no resta mérito alguno a los conocimientos de los antiguos egipcios.

En fin, dejo este tema aquí porque me parece que no tiene mucho más recorrido.


----------



## Luis Castaño (31 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El diario de Merer dice algo curioso: solo transportan caliza 3 meses al año, con las crecidas del Nilo pq sino no es navegable con grandes cargas, y se supone q seria a razon de 600 a 1000 bloques de caliza/año, aunque en verdad no dice nada de bloques y de q tipo. ¿No son numeros muy discretos?
> 
> En la planura de giza hay muchas construcciones, especialmente monumentos funerarios de la epoca de keops. ¿Como sabemos que Keops construyo las piramides o simplemente las rehabilito creando los templos y construcciones menores q hay por ahi?
> 
> ...



1/ El diario de Merer dice algo curioso: solo transportan caliza 3 meses al año, con las crecidas del Nilo pq sino no es navegable con grandes cargas, y se supone q seria a razon de 600 a 1000 bloques de caliza/año, aunque en verdad no dice nada de bloques y de q tipo. ¿No son numeros muy discretos?

R/ Bueno, en mis primeros comentarios ya decía que no se sabe todo pero que sí sabemos muchas cosas. Con lo que sabemos tenemos suficiente para poder afirmar que la Gran Pirámide la construyeron los antiguos egipcios. Y para lograr saber lo que aún no sabemos es, precisamente, para lo que se sigue investigando, claro.

2/ En la planura de giza hay muchas construcciones, especialmente monumentos funerarios de la epoca de keops. ¿Cómo sabemos que Keops construyo las piramides o simplemente las rehabilito creando los templos y construcciones menores q hay por ahi?

R/ Para saber cómo lo sabemos puede usted recurrir a los trabajos de los especialistas que han estudiado esto y explican, precisamente, cómo sabemos que fueron los antiguos egipcios quienes construyeron la Gran Pirámide.

3/ Por otro lado tenemos el huevo de avestruz q parece indicar la existencia de las piramides hace ya 7000 años.

R/ También hay estudios sobre los gráficos esos del huevo de avestruz.

4/ En todo caso, la precisión y complejidad del complejo de giza requiere de una explicación a nivel de ingeniería q no tenemos. A mí, quien lo hizo me da un poco igual, el cómo me parece un misterio. Y reconozco q me cuesta aceptar q fuera mediante palos, cobre, fuerza bruta y el nivel matemático q demuestran los papiros q nos han llegado.

R/ Tenemos muchas explicaciones sobre cómo construían. Distinto es que, como usted bien dice, a usted le cueste aceptar esas explicaciones. Pero eso ya es asunto suyo. Es decir, que explicaciones hay de sobra. Pero claro si uno (o muchos) están decididos a negarse a aceptar esas explicaciones (por mucho que se presenten una y mil veces) poco se puede hacer.

En fin, lo dejo aquí.

Un cordial saludo y Feliz Año (a usted y a todos los participantes).


----------



## Luis Castaño (31 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pesao, que eres un pesao. Sobre las "retufaciones" del señor Castaño, le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda sobre los articulos que ha enlazado sobre Bauval y Hancock pero de alli a decir que "ha desenmascarado a esos autores como magufos" hay un abismo. Un poquito de humildad.
> 
> Para que lo entiendan idiotas como tu, el "alcorconazo" ocurrio una vez, pero extraer de ello que el Alcorcon es un equipo superior al Madrid, hay cierta distancia.
> 
> ¿Lo entiendes, arqueologo imbecil, estooo, paleto?



Buenos días.

Por si hay alguna duda, yo no he dicho en ningún momento que haya desenmascarado a esos autores como magufos.

Me he limitado a señalar que sus propuestas sobre la Gran Pirámide son refutables y han sido refutadas. 

No son válidas, entre otras cosas, porque no han estudiado bien / desconocen el sistema de medidas empleado por los antiguos egipcios y, como consecuencia de ello, han presentado propuestas erróneas.

¿Que sí me parece que sus estudios y propuestas no son serios / válidos? Pues sí.

¿Que sí me parece que se les da mucha publicidad a esas propuestas cuando no son serias / válidas? Pues sí.

¿Eso es llamarlos "magufos"? Pues no lo sé pero yo ese término no se lo he aplicado nunca, que yo recuerde.

Como ya he dicho más arriba (creo) suelo preferir centrarme en estudiar las propuestas que se hacen (y ver si son válidas o no) que en calificar a quienes las hacen.

Y lo dejo aquí por ahora. 

Un saludo y Feliz Año.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Sigo sin entender por dónde va.
> 
> ...



No voy a ningun lado, si quisiera ir algun lado escribiria una tesis doctoral o un estudio pormenorizado para q lo revisasen por pares. Simplemente vengo al foro a comentar, dejar algunas impresiones y reflexiones y conocer gente interesante. No tengo ninguna pretension egiptologica.

Yo no descarto ninguna opcion de estas:

-Imhotep fue un genio q puso las bases de todo el conocimiento "adelantado" egipcio, llevando a ese pueblo de construir chozas con barro a complejos colosales de piedra pulida y perfectamente diseñada, alineada y encajada como un puzle de 3D, como mostraba otro forero @imutes . Este impulso megalitico constructor de piramides duro 170 años y luego, declino notablemente, como declinan tantas cosas.

-dentro de la opcion anterior no descarto para nada que imhotep creara, descubriera o entendiera de viejos papiros la tecnica del AriKat, técnica que permite trabajar con "piedra blanda". Y q los minerales necesarios para realizar el Arikat se terminaran despues de 170 años de construcciones megaliticas.

-no descarto civilizaciones mas avanzadas, pq todos los escritos antiguos hablan de ellas. Es mas, las toman como modelos y guias. ¿Acaso los egipcios no reconocen Heredar conocimientos muy anteriores ?

-no descarto, pues, que las piramides y muchos templos sean anteriores y que esta primera generacion de reyes se apropiaron como suyos.


----------



## lefebre (31 Dic 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El diario de Merer dice algo curioso: solo transportan caliza 3 meses al año, con las crecidas del Nilo pq sino no es navegable con grandes cargas, y se supone q seria a razon de 600 a 1000 bloques de caliza/año, aunque en verdad no dice nada de bloques y de q tipo. ¿No son numeros muy discretos?
> 
> En la planura de giza hay muchas construcciones, especialmente monumentos funerarios de la epoca de keops. ¿Como sabemos que Keops construyo las piramides o simplemente las rehabilito creando los templos y construcciones menores q hay por ahi?
> 
> ...



Yo no veo ningún misterio ni reto en esas construcciones. Siempre y cuando tengan algún tirano movilizando ingentes recursos para la construcción.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo no veo ningún misterio ni reto en esas construcciones. Siempre y cuando tengan algún tirano movilizando ingentes recursos para la construcción.



Apelar a la fuerza bruta sin mas, me parece a mi, no cuadra con lo q sucedio en los años 60 al montar y desmontar el templo de Abu Simbel


----------



## PASEANTE (31 Dic 2022)

Es cierto que hay algo raro en los egipcios, en general.. algo no cuadra por el volumen de las construcciones..


----------



## elena francis (31 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pesao, que eres un pesao. Sobre las "retufaciones" del señor Castaño, le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda sobre los articulos que ha enlazado sobre Bauval y Hancock pero de alli a decir que "ha desenmascarado a esos autores como magufos" hay un abismo. Un poquito de humildad.
> 
> Para que lo entiendan idiotas como tu, el "alcorconazo" ocurrio una vez, pero extraer de ello que el Alcorcon es un equipo superior al Madrid, hay cierta distancia.
> 
> ¿Lo entiendes, arqueologo imbecil, estooo, paleto?



Deberías irte del hilo. Te están dejando la cara como la radio de un pintor.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (31 Dic 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Es cierto que hay algo raro en los egipcios, en general.. algo no cuadra por el volumen de las construcciones..



¿Quieres decir que la tenían muy pequeña?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2023)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo no veo ningún misterio ni reto en esas construcciones.



Entonces ya puedes ir haciendo oposiciones a la ONCE.


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Ene 2023)

Nuevo año desde las pirámides de Guiza.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Ene 2023)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Nuevo año desde las pirámides de Guiza.



Me sorprende ver tanta nube .


----------



## lefebre (2 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Entonces ya puedes ir haciendo oposiciones a la ONCE.



Claro que sí guapi.


----------



## arevacoali (2 Ene 2023)

No sé si lo habéis visto ya pero Graham Hancock tiene una serie de documentales buenísimos.









Los apocalipsis del pasado (serie 2022) - Tráiler. resumen, reparto y dónde ver. Creada por | La Vanguardia


Los apocalipsis del pasado es una serie creada por . En emisión, protagonizada por Graham Hancock. Descubre dónde ver esta película, tráiler, vídeos, resumen o sinopsis y mucho más, en La Vanguardia




www.lavanguardia.com





Está en Netfix


----------



## Luis Castaño (2 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis visto ya pero Graham Hancock tiene una serie de documentales buenísimos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí.

Graham Hancok ha sacado una serie de documentales titulados "Ancient Apocalypse" que en francés ha salido con un título algo diferente ("À l'aube de notre histoire"; o sea: "En los albores de nuestra historia") pero eso de que sean buenísimos es discutible.

Resumiendo mucho: Básicamente Hancock defiende que en los orígenes de la historia hubo una antigua civilización que transmitió su conocimiento a las culturas antiguas y luego desapareció en un cataclismo. El problema es que no presenta ninguna prueba válida de su propuesta. Por supuesto, eso él no lo dice. Su discurso se centra en decir que los arqueólogos son unos inútiles incapaces de ver nada y ya está. Las pruebas ya para otro día.

De hecho la SAA (Society of American Archaeology) ya se ha expresado al respecto en una carta pública:



https://documents.saa.org/container/docs/default-source/doc-governmentaffairs/saa-letter-ancient-apocalypse.pdf?sfvrsn=38d28254_3



Las críticas principales de la SAA a la serie quedan recogidas en 3 puntos:

"We have three principal concerns with regard to Ancient Apocalypse:

(1) the host of the series repeatedly and vigorously dismisses archaeologists and the practice of archaeology with aggressive rhetoric, willfully seeking to cause harm to our membership and our profession in the public eye;

(2) Netflix identifies and advertises the series as a “docuseries,” a genre that implies its content is grounded in fact when the content of the show is based on false claims about archaeologists and archaeology;

and (3) the theory it presents has a long-standing association with racist, white supremacist ideologies; does injustice to Indigenous peoples; and emboldens extremists".

Traducción con Google:

"Tenemos tres preocupaciones principales con respecto a Ancient Apocalypse:

(1) el presentador de la serie desprecia repetida y enérgicamente a los arqueólogos y la práctica de la arqueología con una retórica agresiva, buscando deliberadamente causar daño a nuestra membresía y nuestra profesión a la vista del público;

(2) Netflix identifica y anuncia la serie como una "docuserie", un género que implica que su contenido se basa en hechos cuando el contenido del programa se basa en afirmaciones falsas sobre los arqueólogos y la arqueología;

y (3) la teoría que presenta tiene una asociación de larga data con ideologías racistas y supremacistas blancas; hace injusticia a los pueblos indígenas; y envalentona a los extremistas".

Al final de su carta la SAA dirige una doble petición a Netflix: que (para no confundir al público) recalifique la serie como "Ciencia ficción" (y no como Ciencia, porque no lo es) y que emita documentales científicos que divulguen y expliquen el estado actual del conocimiento arqueológico:

"For these reasons, we call upon both Netflix and ITN Productions to remove any labels that state or imply that this series is a factual documentary or docuseries and reclassify this series as “science fiction.” We urge both Netflix and ITN Productions to add disclaimers to the series that its content is unfounded. We also request that Netflix develop a policy that balances such false narratives with the presentation of scientific documentaries and accurate reporting on the knowledge that archaeologists have generated and continue to generate every day".

Traducción con Google:

"Por estas razones, hacemos un llamamiento tanto a Netflix como a ITN Productions para que eliminen cualquier etiqueta que afirme o implique que esta serie es un documental basado en hechos o docuseries y reclasifiquen esta serie como "ciencia ficción". Instamos tanto a Netflix como a ITN Productions a agregar avisos en aquellas series cuyo contenido sea infundado. También solicitamos que Netflix desarrolle una política que equilibre tales narrativas falsas con la presentación de documentales científicos e informes precisos sobre el conocimiento que los arqueólogos han generado y continúan generando cada día".

Por otro lado en Francia ya ha habido revisiones críticas de esta serie de documentales de Hancock. Justo ayer me vi esta, de una hora y poco. Viene a decir lo que he dicho arriba en el párrafo "Resumiendo mucho" (que lo puse primero aquí pero va mejor arriba).


----------



## arevacoali (2 Ene 2023)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Graham Hancok ha sacado una serie de documentales titulados "Ancient Apocalypse" que en francés ha salido con un título algo diferente ("À l'aube de notre histoire"; o sea: "En los albores de nuestra historia") pero eso de que sean buenísimos es discutible.
> 
> ...



Pues mírate los documentales y luego me cuentas, estos que comentas deben de ser del grupo que dice que las vacunas Covid son buenas y bla bla bla.

Es oficialismo y se basa en principio de autoridad, no hay nada de ciencia.

El día que un oficialista me explique cómo mover una piedra de mil toneladas como Balbek, le tendré en cuenta y no vale mover una de 20 toneladas con 25 tíos y luego digo que hago una regla de tres.

O montar una pirámide en 20 años.

Todo eso es posible en una escala de tiempo de miles de años.
Los egipcios eran unos grafiteros todo lo llenaban de jeroglíficos y resulta que montan un pepino de pirámide y no ponen jeroglíficos, eso es respeto, porque sabien que una obra como esa se merecía un respeto.

Graham Hancock argumenta que por lo menos cayó un meteorito sobre la capa de hielo laurentina sobre Norteamérica, esto provocó un cambio climático conocido como younger dryas, esto quedó grabado en el subconsciente, de toda las civilizaciones.

De momento no he leído nada que tenga la solidez de lo que argumenta Handcock


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ene 2023)

lefebre dijo:


> Claro que sí guapi.



Y de paso limpiarle el sable a los que te pagan.


----------



## Rey patata (3 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis visto ya pero Graham Hancock tiene una serie de documentales buenísimos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La serie es muy buena, además desmonta a todos los oficialistos, que gracias a Dios cada vez hay menos. Que casualidad que todos se pusieron de acuerdo en construir estructuras bastante similares con tecnología y conocimientos similares sin comunicación alguna, y que casualidad que todas las culturas tienen historias muy muy similares con los mismos personajes, es que en todas es lo mismo pero con nombre distinto. Estoy casi seguro que hubo una civilización anterior a la nuestra que fue arrasada, no hablo de extraterrestres, pero una mas avanzada en ciertos temas si que había. Por ejemplo cuando estábamos en la época de los romanos estábamos bastante avanzados, fue llegar los barbaros y atrasar muchísimos años en todo, pues lo mismo, existía un ''imperio romano'' el cual fue arrasado por una glaciación vete tu a saber porque surjió, el documental habla de un cometa que chocó contra la tierra, y los poco sobrevivientes enseñaron lo que sabían a los humanos mas salvajes que quedaron vivos...
Entiendo que no quieran verlo los ejpertos oficiolistos, porque los dejarían fatal(el ego que tienen si que es extraterrestre) y además se liaría muy fuerte por el tema religiones, sería un shock muy muy gordo para la población, aunque poco a poco ya se habla mas de estas cosas para ir normalizando para cuando llegado sea el día nadie se escandalice mucho. Yo creo que aun no estamos preparados para saber la verdad, poco a poco iremos creyendo mas.


----------



## Rey patata (3 Ene 2023)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Graham Hancok ha sacado una serie de documentales titulados "Ancient Apocalypse" que en francés ha salido con un título algo diferente ("À l'aube de notre histoire"; o sea: "En los albores de nuestra historia") pero eso de que sean buenísimos es discutible.
> 
> ...



Que tio mas pesado eres, quieres dejar que los demás pensemos, investiguemos y aprendamos como nos de la gana, que somos libres pesado déjanos pensar lo que queramos, que no intentes imponer nada pesado.


----------



## joeljoan (3 Ene 2023)

FOTOGRAFÍAS DEL CAP. ROBERT SCOTT DE 1912.

ANTÁRTIDA, NÓTESE LAS EXTRAÑAS FACCIONES DE LAS ESTATUAS, NO SON HUMANAS.


----------



## UpSpain (3 Ene 2023)

Las hicieron annunakis remeros


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2023)

Rey patata dijo:


> La serie es muy buena, además desmonta a todos los oficialistos, que gracias a Dios cada vez hay menos. Que casualidad que todos se pusieron de acuerdo en construir estructuras bastante similares con tecnología y conocimientos similares sin comunicación alguna, y que casualidad que todas las culturas tienen historias muy muy similares con los mismos personajes, es que en todas es lo mismo pero con nombre distinto. Estoy casi seguro que hubo una civilización anterior a la nuestra que fue arrasada, no hablo de extraterrestres, pero una mas avanzada en ciertos temas si que había. Por ejemplo cuando estábamos en la época de los romanos estábamos bastante avanzados, fue llegar los barbaros y atrasar muchísimos años en todo, pues lo mismo, existía un ''imperio romano'' el cual fue arrasado por una glaciación vete tu a saber porque surjió, el documental habla de un cometa que chocó contra la tierra, y los poco sobrevivientes enseñaron lo que sabían a los humanos mas salvajes que quedaron vivos...
> Entiendo que no quieran verlo los ejpertos oficiolistos, porque los dejarían fatal(el ego que tienen si que es extraterrestre) y además se liaría muy fuerte por el tema religiones, sería un shock muy muy gordo para la población, aunque poco a poco ya se habla mas de estas cosas para ir normalizando para cuando llegado sea el día nadie se escandalice mucho. Yo creo que aun no estamos preparados para saber la verdad, poco a poco iremos creyendo mas.



Si alguien encuentra enlaces para descarga en HD que avise


----------



## n_flamel (3 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis visto ya pero Graham Hancock tiene una serie de documentales buenísimos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo se puede ver fuera de netflix? alguna sugerencia?


----------



## n_flamel (3 Ene 2023)

Rey patata dijo:


> La serie es muy buena, además desmonta a todos los oficialistos, que gracias a Dios cada vez hay menos. Que casualidad que todos se pusieron de acuerdo en *construir estructuras bastante similares con tecnología y conocimientos similares* sin comunicación alguna,



Discrepo, no es así, por muchas causas y además las diferentes pirámides si te refieres a eso e concreto no son comparables y son de épocas muy diferentes. no responden a un patrón común en absoluto. Este detalle no niega el resto: hay una cultura común que podríamos llamar megalítica, p.e. Pascua, Tiahuanaco o como se escriba, Europa, Egipto, creciente fértil, etc. que seguramente es de herencia atlante.



Rey patata dijo:


> Estoy casi seguro que hubo una civilización anterior a la nuestra que fue arrasada, no hablo de extraterrestres, pero una mas avanzada en ciertos temas si que había.



Se llama Atlántida, podemos asumir incluso que el nombre es algo "mítico" pero transmite una realidad. Leed a Ibn Asad. A estas alturas negarlo y seguir con el rollo de la historia lineal y evolucionista es sencillamente de ignorantes y paletos.


----------



## Luis Castaño (3 Ene 2023)

Rey patata dijo:


> Que tio mas pesado eres, quieres dejar que los demás pensemos, investiguemos y aprendamos como nos de la gana, que somos libres pesado déjanos pensar lo que queramos, que no intentes imponer nada pesado.



Yo no intento imponerle nada. 

Es usted muy libre de pensar lo que le apetezca.

Y yo soy también muy libre de informar de que la propuesta de Hancock no está respaldada por pruebas.

Dicho esto, resulta curioso que se enfade usted conmigo en vez de con Hancock por vender la moto sin pruebas. 

Yo personalmente suelo enfadarme más con quien me engaña que con quien me avisa que me están engañando. 

Porque la cuestión con Hancock es esa. Si presentase sus documentales como ficción pues estupendo.

El problema es que los presenta como Ciencia y no es el caso porque lo que propone no está respaldado con pruebas.

Por otro lado, teniendo en cuenta cómo pone a los arquéologos, es lógico que la SAA haya publicado esa carta poniendo las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2023)

estan en la mula en resolucion estandar. Me gustaria encontrarlos en HD


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Discrepo, no es así, por muchas causas y además las diferentes pirámides si te refieres a eso e concreto no son comparables y son de épocas muy diferentes. no responden a un patrón común en absoluto. Este detalle no niega el resto: hay una cultura común que podríamos llamar megalítica, p.e. Pascua, Tiahuanaco o como se escriba, Europa, Egipto, creciente fértil, etc. que seguramente es de herencia atlante.
> 
> 
> 
> Se llama Atlántida, podemos asumir incluso que el nombre es algo "mítico" pero transmite una realidad. Leed a *Ibn Asad*. A estas alturas negarlo y seguir con el rollo de la historia lineal y evolucionista es sencillamente de ignorantes y paletos.



cual de sus titulos?


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2023)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Yo no intento imponerle nada.
> 
> Es usted muy libre de pensar lo que le apetezca.
> 
> ...



Lo de las pruebas, a que pruebas se refiere?
Me va a decir usted que absolutamente todo lo que dice Hancock es "fantasioso"?
Pero sus cosillas sobre mediciones si que son ciencia pura. A mi me suenan tambien a especulaciones.

A mi me parecen mas interesantes y cientificas las reflexiones de Hancock sobre esto (primeros capitulos de Los Magos De Los dioses):









Scablands - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Al fin y al cabo estan ahi y no se las "ha inventado" el. Se limita a exponer las conclusiones de varios geologos sobre el tema. Pero claro, para algunos, determinados autores solo se asocian a "ad hominems" y son incapaces de molestarse en leer ni una linea del mismo.

Si quiere le recuerdo como funciona el oficialismo. Se descubrieron yacimientos que podrian desmontar la tardia fecha de aparicion del hombre en America de los "oficiales" 20mil años (mas o menos) hasta los 200mil. Cuanto se intento volver a excavar el yacimiento este ya no existia. Que casualidad, habian construido una urbanizacion encima del mismo.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Ene 2023)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y cuando paso la era de las piramides, fuera cuando fuera, ya nadie mas se puso hacer piramids, excepto como recuerdo de esa epoca. ¿Por que los griegos, q lo imitaban todo a su manera intentado mejorarlo, no se pusieron hacer piramides, pero sí imitaron los templos con columnas?



Vas a compar un piramide a un templo griego.

La piramide lo único meritorio que tiene es lo grande. Pero técnicamente es un mojón.

Cualquir arquitecto del antigo Egipto lo envias en un viaje en el tiempo para ver el acueducto de segovia y fliparía en colores.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> cual de sus titulos?



La rueda de los 4 brazos, ahí explica las fases o Eras de la humanidad.


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vas a compar un piramide a un templo griego.
> 
> La piramide lo único meritorio que tiene es lo grande. *Pero técnicamente es un mojón.*
> 
> Cualquir arquitecto del antigo Egipto lo envias en un viaje en el tiempo para ver el acueducto de segovia y fliparía en colores.



Pues yo no lo tengo tan claro. No se trata de un maacote macizo, sino algo con sus estructuras internas. Y teniendo en cuenta el peso y tamaño de los bloque, el unico mojon es el que usted ha soltado.


----------



## arevacoali (3 Ene 2023)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Yo no intento imponerle nada.
> 
> Es usted muy libre de pensar lo que le apetezca.
> 
> ...



Joder tío que más pruebas quieres que las imágenes, te las tiene que firmar un médico para que sean buenas.

Somos adultos y somos capaces de pensar y de sacar conclusiones, a ti te cuentan que la pirámide se hizo en 20 años y es de keops, porque un menda dinamitó una cámara hace 200 años y se encerró dentro y al día siguiente apareció un jeroglífico mal escrito o mejor dicho escrito como se suponía que se escribía keop hace 200 años.
Pues yo no me lo creo.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pues yo no lo tengo tan claro. No se trata de un maacote macizo, sino algo con sus estructuras internas. Y teniendo en cuenta el peso y tamaño de los bloque, el unico mojon es el que usted ha soltado.



El error que lleva a todo lo demás es esta idea que dice: "La piramide lo único meritorio que tiene es lo grande."


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2023)

Yo lo voy a simplificar: A mi me trae sin cuidado si los "feretreos" del Serapeum estas medidos en metros, cms o cipotes de Rocco Siffredi. Lo que me interesa conocer es como los metieron alli. Y de eso, nones a fecha de hoy.


----------



## simenthal (3 Ene 2023)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Yo no intento imponerle nada.
> 
> Es usted muy libre de pensar lo que le apetezca.
> 
> ...



La teoría de la evolución tampoco está probada y se asume como cierta , por eso se queda en teoría , eso también es ciencia ?


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Joder tío que más pruebas quieres que las imágenes, te las tiene que firmar un médico para que sean buenas.
> 
> Somos adultos y somos capaces de pensar y de sacar conclusiones, a ti te cuentan que* la pirámide se hizo en 20 años* y es de keops, porque un menda dinamitó una cámara hace 200 años y se encerró dentro y al día siguiente apareció un jeroglífico mal escrito o mejor dicho escrito como se suponía que se escribía keop hace 200 años.
> Pues yo no me lo creo.



Que mataos los atenienses que tardaron el doble para construir el Partenon


----------



## snoopi (3 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vas a compar un piramide a un templo griego.
> 
> La piramide lo único meritorio que tiene es lo grande. Pero técnicamente es un mojón.
> 
> Cualquir arquitecto del antigo Egipto lo envias en un viaje en el tiempo para ver el acueducto de segovia y fliparía en colores.



No haces una base así ni con láser pero lo q tú digas .


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Ene 2023)

snoopi dijo:


> No haces una base así ni con láser pero lo q tú digas .



Los romanos no tenían laser para hacer acueductos.


----------



## snoopi (3 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Los romanos no tenían laser para hacer acueductos.



Ni falta q hacia. Era llevar agua por un canal, fácil. Lo de hacer un cuadrado perfecto no lo hacen hoy con láser y la base nivelada perfecta lo mismo, ni a láser.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Ene 2023)

snoopi dijo:


> Ni falta q hacia. Era llevar agua por un canal, fácil. Lo de hacer un cuadrado perfecto no lo hacen hoy con láser y la base nivelada perfecta lo mismo, ni a láser.



Que la base de la pirámide es un cuadrado perfecto se lo está usted inventando.
Por mucho que repita la mentira no cuela.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (3 Ene 2023)

Se les ha prestado tanta atención a lo largo de la historia que me hace pensar que son un fake. Aunque puede que no lo sean, en cuyo caso ni fueron construidas por "remeros" egipcios ni por aliens cabezones.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Rey patata (4 Ene 2023)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Yo no intento imponerle nada.
> 
> Es usted muy libre de pensar lo que le apetezca.
> 
> ...



No, tu haces propaganda, seguro que votas a la pesoe.


----------



## Rey patata (4 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Discrepo, no es así, por muchas causas y además las diferentes pirámides si te refieres a eso e concreto no son comparables y son de épocas muy diferentes. no responden a un patrón común en absoluto. Este detalle no niega el resto: hay una cultura común que podríamos llamar megalítica, p.e. Pascua, Tiahuanaco o como se escriba, Europa, Egipto, creciente fértil, etc. que seguramente es de herencia atlante.
> 
> 
> 
> Se llama Atlántida, podemos asumir incluso que el nombre es algo "mítico" pero transmite una realidad. Leed a Ibn Asad. A estas alturas negarlo y seguir con el rollo de la historia lineal y evolucionista es sencillamente de ignorantes y paletos.



A ver.... en todas las civilizaciones las pirámides y el cosmos van unidas, luego su función era prácticamente igual en todas las culturas, como se enteraron civilizaciones tan lejanas y sin comunicación que las pirámides habían que alinearlas con los astros y eran para honrar a los dioses, que casualidad que todas las culturas igual, y tienen bastante mas similitudes. Luego tenemos los relatos, es que en todas las culturas es lo mismo, habia personas, diluvio, aparece alguien y les enseña a hacer cosas, en tooooodas se repite la historia a groso modo claro, cada una con sus matices.
Yo estoy convencido que había una civilización avanzadilla que desapareció por x motivo y los pocos que quedaron dispersas enseñaron a los mas atrasados, no puede ser casualidad que haya tantas coincidencias entre tantas culturas incomunicadas entre si, son coincidencias que son imposible que sean casualidad.
Luego de la Atlántida, tampoco puede ser casualidad que toooodas las culturas la mencionen, seguramente existió, como el diluvio y las catastrofes de esa época exacta, es que todas las culturas coinciden, no puede ser casualidad y por el wasap no se lo iban contando.


----------



## Rey patata (4 Ene 2023)

De todos modos tranquilidad, ya están permitiendo que salgan documentales y tal cuestionando este tema, hace 5 años impensable, es inevitable que tarde o temprano salte la liebre, en parte entiendo que no puedan decir la verdad de golpe hay que ir poco a poco, saber saben lo que hay seguro otra cosa lo que nos digan oficialmente. Esto es una ventana de Overton, poco a poco, yo creo que aun la humanidad no esta preparada para esto, pero poco a poco. Es que imagínate que abren los telediarios con una noticia así, el cortocircuito sería muy muy gordo, quien sabe como reaccionaríamos, además cualquiera deja mal a nuestros ejjjjpertos arqueólogos con sus títulos de papel, jamás admitirían un error, ellos tienen que ser los que escriben la historia como ellos y sus intereses quieran y punto.


----------



## Rey patata (4 Ene 2023)

joeljoan dijo:


> FOTOGRAFÍAS DEL CAP. ROBERT SCOTT DE 1912.
> 
> ANTÁRTIDA, NÓTESE LAS EXTRAÑAS FACCIONES DE LAS ESTATUAS, NO SON HUMANAS.



Es un rumor bastante extendido de que en la Antártida han encontrado muuuuchas cosas, pero sería muy fuerte para todos que digan que eso es verdad, fíjate que yo me lo huelo y estoy convencido de que había algo antes que nosotros tal y como he explicado, pero si me lo dijesen me quedaría bastante flipado sería muy raro. Siempre en todos los relatos de las culturas hablan de seres reptilianos.... yo eso no lo veo, pero quizá la razá esa que había antes que nosotros tenia alguna facción bastante marcada (como los asiáticos los ojos...africanos negros... una raza distinta) pero siempre se refieren a ellos como seres humanos pero como reptiles..


----------



## n_flamel (4 Ene 2023)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


>



Hacia el min. 11 dice que probablemente la esfinge tuviese originalmente cabeza de león, ¿de dónde sale esta idea? Alguien sabe qué autor lo ha propuesto? 
Es mucho más probable que tuviese la cabeza de Anubis como también se ha propuesto, por razones obvias: la orilla de los muertos, psicopompos, etc. 
Estos oficialistas nos sueltan sus bulos así y ni lo justifican.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Ene 2023)

Rey patata dijo:


> Es un rumor bastante extendido de que en la Antártida han encontrado muuuuchas cosas, pero sería muy fuerte para todos que digan que eso es verdad, fíjate que yo me lo huelo y estoy convencido de que había algo antes que nosotros tal y como he explicado, pero si me lo dijesen me quedaría bastante flipado sería muy raro. Siempre en todos los relatos de las culturas hablan de seres reptilianos.... yo eso no lo veo, pero quizá la razá esa que había antes que nosotros tenia alguna facción bastante marcada (como los asiáticos los ojos...africanos negros... una raza distinta) pero siempre se refieren a ellos como seres humanos pero como reptiles..



Lo de la antartida me fascina. No sé si han encontrado algo o no. Me tiene intrigado lo q se cuenta de la operacion highjump y el hecho q sea una zona completamente militarizada


----------



## macready (4 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vas a compar un piramide a un templo griego.
> 
> La piramide lo único meritorio que tiene es lo grande. Pero técnicamente es un mojón.
> 
> Cualquir arquitecto del antigo Egipto lo envias en un viaje en el tiempo para ver el acueducto de segovia y fliparía en colores.



Los griegos de la epoca flipaban con las piramides, de hecho presumian de su herencia griega y heredoto no tiene mas que buenas palabras para ellos, estan orientadas hacia la constalacion de orion y perfeccionaron patrones de orientacion astronomica buscando el orden cosmico por el 3000 ac.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Hacia el min. 11 dice que probablemente *la esfinge tuviese originalmente cabeza de león,* ¿de dónde sale esta idea? Alguien sabe qué autor lo ha propuesto?
> Es mucho más probable que tuviese la cabeza de Anubis como también se ha propuesto, por razones obvias: la orilla de los muertos, psicopompos, etc.
> Estos oficialistas nos sueltan sus bulos así y ni lo justifican.



Alineacion con Leo y su fecha de construccion probable segun los heterodoxos, incluso algunos hablan de la prob able existencia de otra esfinge simetrica enfrontada a la actual pero ni idea de donde deberia andar y de por que no aparece.

Robert Temple cree que deberia tener en origen cabeza de chacal (Anubis).







El libro es muy interesante y bastante diferente en sus aportaciones sobres otras probables teorias sobre la esfinge. Lo que si deja claro es la cantidad de trastadas/"reparaciones"/obras que se han hecho a lo largo de la historia sobre la misma. Probablemente tenga poco que ver con lo que fue en su origen.

EDITO: ahora es una masa solida y probablemente estaba llena de tuneles y cavidades


----------



## n_flamel (4 Ene 2023)

Ahora no encuentro el mensaje en que uno de vosotros compartió el vídeo del americano y el egipcio que entran en la pirámide roja. Muy interesante.

¿Alguien sabe algo más del "líquido" ese que cae por las paredes de algunas cámaras?


----------



## joeljoan (4 Ene 2023)

(1) SECRETOS REVELADOS, CIUDAD EXTRATERRESTRE BAJO 80 MTS DE LAS PIRAMIDES EGIPCIAS. 1 /3


LA CIUDAD ALIENIGENA BAJO LAS PIRAMIDES. Hay 2 grandes misterios y a la vez 2 grandes mentiras, una es que bajo las pirámides de Egipto no ...




archivosinexplicables.blogspot.com


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

joeljoan dijo:


> (1) SECRETOS REVELADOS, CIUDAD EXTRATERRESTRE BAJO 80 MTS DE LAS PIRAMIDES EGIPCIAS. 1 /3
> 
> 
> LA CIUDAD ALIENIGENA BAJO LAS PIRAMIDES. Hay 2 grandes misterios y a la vez 2 grandes mentiras, una es que bajo las pirámides de Egipto no ...
> ...




Obviando lo de extraterrestres y enlazado con lo anterior y desde un punto de vista mas "serio":









El gran laberinto egipcio de Hawara, una de las maravillas perdidas de la Antigüedad


En el siglo V a.C. el historiador griego Heródoto viajó a Egipto y visitó la actual región de El Fayum, situada al sur del delta del Nilo, a unos 100 kilómetros al sudoeste de El Cairo. Allí vio un gran lago que los egipcios denominaban mer-uer y que él denominó Meris (el actual lago Moeris). Cer




www.labrujulaverde.com





Ayer me trague el primer episodio de la serie de Hancock. Me encanto porque habla de un lugar que es mas bien poco conocido:



https://axismundi.blog/es/2019/06/03/gunung-padang-la-montagna-di-luce-giavanese-tra-fantaarcheologia-e-folklore/



(excelente web)

Lo recomiendo encarecidamente, sobre todo por las "cosillas" que se han encontrado los geologos que se han molestado en trabajar en el area, asumiendo que sean ciertas (para que no se me mosqueen los oficialistas)


----------



## n_flamel (4 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Obviando lo de extraterrestres y enlazado con lo anterior y desde un punto de vista mas "serio":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dónde se pude ver en la red¿?


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> dónde se pude ver en la red¿?



Yo los descargue con emule


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Yo los descargue con emule



Hay más tiempo entre emule y nosotros que entre emule y Cleopatra.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> dónde se pude ver en la red¿?



tienes un privado


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Hay más tiempo entre emule y nosotros que entre emule y Cleopatra.



Emule es el unico sitio donde aun puedes encontrar fricadas del tipo documental viejuno. Es verdad que hay que añadir altas dosis de paciencia y no siempre se tiene exito.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> y sin latigo , solo ponle atresmedia o mediaset



Y además, después de trabajar, saldrán a aplaudir a las 8 al balcón.

Triste pero real.


----------



## imutes (4 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Oficialistas, cuando veis algo asi, que os sugiere?



Sin duda son tallas perfectamente reconocibles luego y en principio deberíamos concluir que:

La catedal de Segovia fue construida por Ridley Scott.
La catedral de Palencia fue construida por el gobierno usano probablemente bajo el mandato de Kennedy.
Un " magufo" -¡qué locos!- diría que es un anacronismo y corresponde a una modificación a posteriori. El mismo tipo de argumento en el que se basan para negar (¡negacionistas!) que el que aparezca una inscripción en un monumento no implica ni la autoría ni la datación de la obra.

Elegid qué argumento os convence más. Para mí está muy claro.

.


----------



## imutes (4 Ene 2023)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estas medidas tienen en cuenta q las caras no van en liniea rectas pq en realidad son dos cara norte y dos cara sur?



Sin duda Petrie reflejo esto hechos en sus escritos. Fue muy meticuloso:

«_Si queremos entender a qué tipo de precisión apuntaban los antiguos, nuestros errores al examinar su trabajo deben ser tan pequeños que sean insignificantes por el lado de sus errores. Si se acercaron a la centésima de pulgada más cercana, debemos ir a la milésima más cercana, para saber cuáles eran sus ideas de precisión_» (Petrie 1883:Introducción).

Petrie utilizaba pulgadas inglesas de 0.0254 m, con una tolerancia especificada de ± 0.6. Es la pulgada normalizada que se usa también actualmente. Si alguien os quiere vender la moto con la idea de que no podemos convertir a metros con absoluta precisión las medidas de Petrie podéis descubrir a un ignorante o a un embustero.

Con esta metodología concluyó que la diferencia de longitud entre la cara norte y la cara sur era de era de 0,1 pulgadas, 2,54 mm.

O el angulo N.O que nos da un error de ¡2"!

Con estos datos, decir que LGP no forma un cuadrado perfecto es ponerse muy, muy exquisitos.

Esos mismos "errores" (tolerancia) son los medidos por Petrieen la Camara del Rey. La longitud de la pared Norte es según Petrie de 10,4797 m y la del costado Sur de 10,4782. Un margen de error de *0,08 mm/metro*.

Eso son 0,8 micras/cm, un estandar próximo al que utilizamos para construir instrumentos ópticos de gran precisión.

¿Con reglas de madera?

ROTUNDAMENTE NO.

.


----------



## Rey patata (4 Ene 2023)

imutes dijo:


> Sin duda Petrie reflejo esto hechos en sus escritos. Fue muy meticuloso:
> 
> «_Si queremos entender a qué tipo de precisión apuntaban los antiguos, nuestros errores al examinar su trabajo deben ser tan pequeños que sean insignificantes por el lado de sus errores. Si se acercaron a la centésima de pulgada más cercana, debemos ir a la milésima más cercana, para saber cuáles eran sus ideas de precisión_» (Petrie 1883:Introducción).
> 
> ...



Reglas de madera, cinceles y martillos... ahhh y látigos, muuuchos látigos...


----------



## arevacoali (5 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Hacia el min. 11 dice que probablemente la esfinge tuviese originalmente cabeza de león, ¿de dónde sale esta idea? Alguien sabe qué autor lo ha propuesto?
> Es mucho más probable que tuviese la cabeza de Anubis como también se ha propuesto, por razones obvias: la orilla de los muertos, psicopompos, etc.
> Estos oficialistas nos sueltan sus bulos así y ni lo justifican.



Siempre se dijo que la esfinge apuntaba a la constelación de Leo hacía el 9500 AC.
Se dice que la esfinge tiene 11500 años y en esa época apuntaba a Leo


----------



## arevacoali (5 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Obviando lo de extraterrestres y enlazado con lo anterior y desde un punto de vista mas "serio":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa que chirría, el artículo no pone en duda el análisis de carbono 14 que data la primera terraza en unos 20.000 años.

Pero luego la caga cuando dice que las piedras aunque colocadas por el hombre son de origen natural, eso no lo duda nadie, y dice que los 20.000 años del análisis se refieren al origen de las piedras.

Osea que vincula el análisis de carbono 14 con las piedras, cuando todos sabemos que las piedras no se pueden analizar con carbono 14.

El carbono 14 analiza materia orgánica, y si se extrajo material organico de la terraza inferior datado en 20.000 años, pues tiene 20.000 años,


----------



## corto maltes (5 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Al hilo de la presencia de la estatua encuentro esto muy interesante: My mystical experience in Egypt at Karnak Temple with a vision and genuine hallucination of the godess Sekhmet (from a sceptic) and also then my investigation and then explanation of what I saw that day. Pictures taken on the day included as well as matters concerning the votive table and ancients - r/mystery
> 
> No descarto que en otras tradiciones incluida la cristiana se hayan hecho rituales para insuflar "vida" o más bien presencia a ciertas estatuas. Es posible que entre los egipcios antiguos esto se hiciera con un nivel de exactitud mágica/teúrgica que luego se ha perdido. Pensemos en la tríada cuerpo, alma y espíritu. El cuerpo es el soporte físico, el espíritu será lo que insuflan en el ritual mágico supongo, me queda a duda del alma.
> 
> Veo una relación evidente con alguna imágenes sagradas como la Macarena por poner un ejemplo.



no tenía ni puta idea de nada de esto hasta que sentí una energía, presencia.. en la sekhmet que hay en la biblioteca del rey del british museum.. después investigando me he enterado que no soy el primero.. y que esa estatua está “viva”..


----------



## vitrubio (5 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Si alguien encuentra enlaces para descarga en HD que avise



aquí están .... hay que registrarse 

Ver Los apocalipsis del pasado Temporada 1 Online Castellano Latino Subtitulado Español Original HD Serie en HDFull


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Hay una cosa que chirría, el artículo no pone en duda el análisis de carbono 14 que data la primera terraza en unos 20.000 años.
> *
> Pero luego la caga cuando dice que las piedras aunque colocadas por el hombre son de origen natural, eso no lo duda nadie, y dice que los 20.000 años del análisis se refieren al origen de las piedras.
> 
> ...



Exacto. En el documental de Hancock se explica correctamente.


----------



## n_flamel (5 Ene 2023)

corto maltes dijo:


> no tenía ni puta idea de nada de esto hasta que sentí una energía, presencia.. en la sekhmet que hay en la biblioteca del rey del british museum.. después investigando me he enterado que no soy el primero.. y que esa estatua está “viva”..



¿Es esta u otra? statue | British Museum 
Según he visto en internet tienen varias estatuas y estatuillas y de diferentes tamaños


----------



## corto maltes (5 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Es esta u otra? statue | British Museum
> Según he visto en internet tienen varias estatuas y estatuillas y de diferentes tamaños


----------



## pagesitoalegre (5 Ene 2023)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal,. Julio cesar y alejandro magno tambien entraron en la tumba a pasar unas "horas". De aqui la leyenda tardia entre egipcios de q las piramides servian para viajes astrales. Hecho que luego entramos de lleno a teorias sobre el alma y el cuerpo desarrolladas a partir del s. V-viii ac (Platon fue uno de los grandes propagandistas de este dualismo) y culminaron con el cristianismo.
> 
> En fin, los egipcios de hace 2000-2500 años creo q no tomaban las piramides propiamente como tumbas, sino mas bien como maquinas para rituales de iniciacion.



En mi forma y manera de entender el porqué los faraones construyeron las pirámides me es muy fácil de racionalizar, por el poder que ellos se otorgaban de creyerse dioses, por lo que la ignorancia y el sometimiento a que estaba sometido el pueblo más su creencia en que dios existía y este era el faraón izo que esos estuvieran sometidos en hacer lo que para ellos era un dios.
Como un dios qué este faraón se creía ser y el pueblo lo acataba y este por el poder que ostentaba y se creía, decidió hacer que se realizará una de sus más grandes fantasías una realidad construyendo una tumba o vehículo incluyendo una barca, sus siervos incluido un ejército y posibles para el camino que el creía lo llevaría al más allá , según su presunta locura, ignorancia, creencia u ocurrencia y poco más.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (7 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Hacia el min. 11 dice que probablemente la esfinge tuviese originalmente cabeza de león, ¿de dónde sale esta idea? Alguien sabe qué autor lo ha propuesto?
> Es mucho más probable que tuviese la cabeza de Anubis como también se ha propuesto, por razones obvias: la orilla de los muertos, psicopompos, etc.
> Estos oficialistas nos sueltan sus bulos así y ni lo justifican.



En este documental hablan de esta idea aunque no recuerdo detalles porque lo vi hace bastante tiempo, sobre el minuto 25 mas o menos.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Ene 2023)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> En este documental hablan de esta idea aunque no recuerdo detalles porque lo vi hace bastante tiempo, sobre el minuto 25 mas o menos.




un clasico este documental


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Siempre se dijo que la esfinge apuntaba a la constelación de Leo hacía el 9500 AC.
> Se dice que la esfinge tiene 11500 años y en esa época apuntaba a Leo



¿que significa "apuntar a una constelacion", si las costelaciones dan una vuelta al día?
¿la esfinge tenía una base rotatoria y giraba para mirar siempre a leo?


----------



## arevacoali (7 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿que significa "apuntar a una constelacion", si las costelaciones dan una vuelta al día?
> ¿la esfinge tenía una base rotatoria y giraba para mirar siempre a leo?



Se trata de la precesión, la tierra gira oscilando como cuando tiras una peonza. creo que cada 80 años las constelaciones se desplazan 1 grado.

Si te fijas en cualquier constelación aparece por un punto en el horizonte, pues cada 80 años o sea 1 generación, se desplazará 1 grado.

Así según la Wiki cada 25776 años la tierra da un bamboleo completo.

Esto los antiguos lo sabían, por eso reconstruirán los templos girandolos según pasaban los siglos.

Es una pista de que la civilizacion es más antigua de lo que suponemos

Pasa lo mismo con los años bisiestos si no hay año bisiesto cada 4.000 y pico años se desplaza un año completo el calendario.

O sea cada 2190 el 1 de enero cae 1 de julio y 2190 años todo queda igual.

Todas estas escalas de tiempo se sabían y por ejemplo en Egipto muchos templos están construidos según esta matemática.

La construcción de muchos templos está guiada por este patrón.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta los antiguos se guiaban en los equinoccios, cuando el sol o las estrellas salían o se ponían por un determinado lugar.

Lo típico de muchos templos que el día del equinoccio el sol entra por una zona e ilumina algo que ellos quieren resaltar..

En otros casos para poder ver lo que hacía ese templo, tienes que ir para atrás y colocar con un programa informático las constelaciones y la Tierra para ver lo que ocurría cuando lo construyeron


----------



## n_flamel (7 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Se trata de la precesión, la tierra gira oscilando como cuando tiras una peonza. creo que cada 80 años las constelaciones se desplazan 1 grado.
> 
> Si te fijas en cualquier constelación aparece por un punto en el horizonte, pues cada 80 años o sea 1 generación, se desplazará 1 grado.
> 
> ...



Creo que se refiere a que hace falta otro factor temporal más para poder hablar de alineación, p.e. como tú dices un solsticio, equinoccio o lo que sea. Es decir Leo estaba ahí en el momento del año tal o cual. 

¿Alguien sabe cuáles son las alineaciones descubiertas por la arqueoastronomía en lo que se refiere a las 3 pirámides y la esfinge? 
Porque yo ya he oído tantas cosas que me parecen hasta contradictorias, que si Sirio, que si Orión, Leo, de todo. A ver si alguno me lo aclara.


----------



## ferjt (8 Ene 2023)

He leído hasta mitad del hilo, es una pena que un hilo que debía ser serio lo habéis convertido en unamier de hilo a base de descalificaciones y guerras internas.

Un detalle para los fans de que las piedras provienen de alquimias variadas...

Si te pones a "fabricar" pedruscos:
No los harías de un tamaño más manipulable?
No las harías en un formato estándar?
No buscarías fabricarlas con un alma de madera para restar peso?

Pienso que son piedras naturales, quizá encontraron la forma de reblandecer el contorno para suavizarlo o quizá las labraron mecánicamente pero pensar en fabricar millones de piedras y no hacer tamaños o formas estándar y portables me rechina.
.
Si puedes fabricar la piedra también le das un formato "chincheta (T)" u otro para encajarlas en las juntas de la fila inferior. O diseñas un formato que apoye más estructuralmente y ayude al ajuste.

Antes de fabricar 2M de piedras uno se plantea alguna de estas cosas, por muy de la edad de bronce que sea. Quién parió la idea seguro que era consciente de la burrada de recursos humanos y tiempo que tenía por delante.









Desarrollar esta forma no debería ser un problema para alguien que está diseñando un detector de neutrones o queseyo que se ha dicho por aquí.


----------



## ferjt (8 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, los cálculos esos de 2,1M de piedras en 20 años...
Esa estructura ha de tener una base y un tiempo de asentamiento. Cualquier edificio tiene un asentamiento y aún así deforma el terreno y el edificio durante varios años.

Ni me imagino la barbaridad de base que debe tener una pirámide ni los años que habrá estado asentando, seguramente aún reasiente ya que la tierra es inestable y el peso es brutal.

Se me ocurre que las pirámides pueden estar diseñadas para minimizar por peso (presión) el movimiento de las mismísimas placas continentales 

Mira que si va por ahí el tema ...
Todos mirando parriba a ver dónde apuntan las pirámides y resulta que había que mirar pabajo. Te lo juro que me troncho.


----------



## HaCHa (8 Ene 2023)

Es que ni entrando a poner orden un experto en la materia con proyección internacional se consigue desasnar a la magufada.

Los negaos de este sitio no sois capaces de aceptar la realidad ni a tiros y eso me consta de primera mano... Lo que ya me parece el puto colmo es que ni siquiera os funcione el sentido del ridículo.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿que significa "apuntar a una constelacion", si las costelaciones dan una vuelta al día?
> ¿la esfinge tenía una base rotatoria y giraba para mirar siempre a leo?



Es lo mismo que decir que un reloj parado marca la hora correcta una vez al día. La única estrella fija es la Polar, y ni ella siquiera, ya que describe pequeñós circulos alrededor de la prolongación del eje de rotación terrestre, no está exáctamente en el "norte". Y en tiempo de la pirámide lo estaría menos, estaría más descentrada aún. Decir que apunta a Orión o cualquier otra es una estupidez, es un detalle magufo que desvía la atención de sus medidas, que es donde está el misterio.


----------



## moritobelo (8 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> Es que ni entrando a poner orden un experto en la materia con proyección internacional se consigue desasnar a la magufada.
> 
> Los negaos de este sitio no sois capaces de aceptar la realidad ni a tiros y eso me consta de primera mano... Lo que ya me parece el puto colmo es que ni siquiera os funcione el sentido del ridículo.



Es una perdida de tiempo. El magufo basa gran parte su vida en creerse mas guai que el resto porque sabe algo que nadie mas sabe o que va contra la version oficial... Es un paleto , pero uno que sabe mas que nadie. Es inutil, jamas un magufo te reconocera que es gilipollas...


Lo mismo que con los chemtrails... les traes a 20 pilotos que se lo expliquen y nada. No les sirve.

Les pones a un yankie en youtube que hace 20 años manejo una avioneta al que echaron por borracho.... BINGO!!! Este tiene razon!!! Simplemente porque si... Asi funciona la mente magufa...


----------



## HaCHa (8 Ene 2023)

moritobelo dijo:


> Es una perdida de tiempo. El magufo basa gran parte su vida en creerse mas guai que el resto porque sabe algo que nadie mas sabe o que va contra la version oficial... Es un paleto , pero uno que sabe mas que nadie. Es inutil, jamas un magufo te reconocera que es gilipollas...



Ni la clase de tonto útil que resulta precisamente para esas élites a las que cree combatir:








Cómo la extrema derecha explota la conspiranoia que niega la crisis climática


En los canales ultras de comunicación se desprecia el consenso científico y se presenta como propaganda con fines oscuros




ctxt.es


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ene 2023)

Ya han vuelto a abrir las puertas del sanatorio. Han llegado "los listos"


----------



## HaCHa (8 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ya han vuelto a abrir las puertas del sanatorio. Han llegado "los listos"



Cada vez que denostáis a la gente por estudiar en vez de magufear os estáis retratando muy feo.


----------



## n_flamel (8 Ene 2023)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es lo mismo que decir que un reloj parado marca la hora correcta una vez al día. La única estrella fija es la Polar, y ni ella siquiera, ya que describe pequeñós circulos alrededor de la prolongación del eje de rotación terrestre, no está exáctamente en el "norte". Y en tiempo de la pirámide lo estaría menos, estaría más descentrada aún. *Decir que apunta a Orión o cualquier otra es una estupidez, es un detalle magufo que desvía la atención de sus medidas*, que es donde está el misterio.



 

Los arqueoastrónomos (académicos oficiales no del DMAX) usan programas complejísimos para ver cómo era el cielo hace miles de años porque son magufos.


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Ene 2023)

ferjt dijo:


> Desarrollar esta forma no debería ser un problema para alguien que está diseñando un detector de neutrones o queseyo que se ha dicho por aquí.



Para hacer una piramide usaría ladrilos troncos de piramide:






El ahorro de volumen y peso sería brutal. Podría construir una pirámide tan grande como la de Giza en menos de 6 meses.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Los arqueoastrónomos (académicos oficiales no del DMAX) usan programas complejísimos para ver cómo era el cielo hace miles de años porque son magufos.



Es lo mismo que la brasa de Stonehenge, que si los peñascos están orientados hacia los solsticios, lo mismo que en Antequera las puertas de los dolmenes. Y eso se supone que es misterioso, el día del año más largo, o más corto, pongo un peñasco apuntando hacia donde sale el Sol, tócate los huevos...que gran misterio y que coñocimientos tenian WOW!!!. Normal si tenian ojos en la cara y no tenian la jeta mirando todo el puto día el movil, ni Salvame Deluxe para subnormalizarlos...


----------



## V. R. N (8 Ene 2023)

ferjt dijo:


> Ni me imagino la barbaridad de base que debe tener una pirámide ni los años que habrá estado asentando, seguramente aún reasiente ya que la tierra es inestable y el peso es brutal.
> 
> *Se me ocurre que las pirámides pueden estar diseñadas para minimizar por peso (presión) el movimiento de las mismísimas placas* continentales
> 
> ...



jeje esta es buena


----------



## moritobelo (8 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ya han vuelto a abrir las puertas del sanatorio. Han llegado "los listos"



No, el listo eres tu. Los miles de expertos vs cuatro magufos sin oficio ni beneficio que no han salido de casa en su puta vida... Eso si, la tele por cable a tope!!!

Por dios, no es comparable!!! 

Y como le digo la puta verdad a la cara , me pone en ignorados...


----------



## _gallimimus_ (8 Ene 2023)

ferjt dijo:


> He leído hasta mitad del hilo, es una pena que un hilo que debía ser serio lo habéis convertido en unamier de hilo a base de descalificaciones y guerras internas.
> 
> Un detalle para los fans de que las piedras provienen de alquimias variadas...
> 
> ...



Segun he podido ver, precisamente se construyeron usando bloques de diferentes tamaños porque al hacerlo de esta manera se puede influir en la resistencia de la estructura durante temblores o seismos, se baraja la posibilidad de que este hecho asi a conciencia para que sea una construcción antisismica que aguante el paso del tiempo.

A mas homogéneo es el "ladrillo", digamos, menos aguante de la estructura con el paso del tiempo, y viceversa, si te fijas, las construcciones mas antiguas y colosales cumplen a menudo este patrón.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (8 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a que hace falta otro factor temporal más para poder hablar de alineación, p.e. como tú dices un solsticio, equinoccio o lo que sea. Es decir Leo estaba ahí en el momento del año tal o cual.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuáles son las alineaciones descubiertas por la arqueoastronomía en lo que se refiere a las 3 pirámides y la esfinge?
> Porque yo ya he oído tantas cosas que me parecen hasta contradictorias, que si Sirio, que si Orión, Leo, de todo. A ver si alguno me lo aclara.



En su dia vi en un documental, que el bulto que tiene la esfinge en el pecho, es llamado por los autóctonos "qalb al'asad" que significa" el corazon del leon", es lo que dicen, marca el punto de inicio de hacia donde mira la propia esfinge.
He estado haciendo una búsqueda para comprobar si esto es asi y no he podido verificarlo, aunque yo de arabe se poco, habria que hablar con alguien que este un poco mas metido en su cultura y verificar si esto es asi.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> Cada vez que denostáis a la gente por estudiar en vez de magufear os estáis retratando muy feo.




Oye, no se; me he referido a ti en algun momento?

Si yo te sigo encantado. Eres muy gracioso casi siempre.


----------



## ferjt (8 Ene 2023)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> Segun he podido ver, precisamente se construyeron usando bloques de diferentes tamaños porque al hacerlo de esta manera se puede influir en la resistencia de la estructura durante temblores o seismos, se baraja la posibilidad de que este hecho asi a conciencia para que sea una construcción antisismica que aguante el paso del tiempo.
> 
> A mas heterogéneo es el "ladrillo", digamos, menos aguante de la estructura con el paso del tiempo, y viceversa, si te fijas, las construcciones mas antiguas y colosales cumplen a menudo este patrón.



Totalmente cierto, sin ir más lejos el granito cristaliza de forma muy irregular y eso le otorga gran resistencia.

Cuanto más rompa líneas una estructura más le cuesta a la onda seguir su trayectoria como una carretera lisa permite ir a más velocidad que una carretera de superficie irregular.

Si fabricaramos las piedras a voluntad para más de dos millones de piedras podemos permitirnos hacer 10 o 20 moldes distintos. Tanta irregularidad sugiere que hay artesanía tradicional (labrado manual sobre piedra natural).

A más heterogeneidad mejor resistencia.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ene 2023)

moritobelo dijo:


> No, el listo eres tu. Los miles de expertos vs cuatro magufos sin oficio ni beneficio que no han salido de casa en su puta vida... Eso si, la tele por cable a tope!!!
> 
> Por dios, no es comparable!!!




Se nota claramente que tu eres un tio muy listo y muy viajado.

Que no te caliente demasiado la leche la mama que esta claro que te ya te has quemado demasiadas neuronas.

Un abrazo, campeon

Y dale recuerdos de mi parte a tu mama.


Y por cierto, al ignore por tonto. El ruido de fondo estorba.
Al Hacha lo dejo porque es tan candido!!!!


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ene 2023)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> Segun he podido ver, precisamente se construyeron usando bloques de diferentes tamaños porque al hacerlo de esta manera se puede influir en la resistencia de la estructura durante temblores o seismos, se baraja la posibilidad de que este hecho asi a conciencia para que sea una construcción antisismica que aguante el paso del tiempo.
> 
> A mas *heterogéneo* homogeneo es el "ladrillo", digamos, menos aguante de la estructura con el paso del tiempo, y viceversa, si te fijas, las construcciones mas antiguas y colosales cumplen a menudo este patrón.



Supongo que lo has dicho al reves.

Esto le salio a quien fuera de pura casualidad








Probablemente porque eran unos garrulos y lo de hacer las cosas bien y todo uniforme y del mismo tamaño les daba pereza.


----------



## _gallimimus_ (8 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Supongo que lo has dicho al reves.
> 
> Esto le salio a quien fuera de pura casualidad
> 
> ...



Cierto, mea culpa, ahora lo edito jeje


----------



## n_flamel (8 Ene 2023)

moritobelo dijo:


> No, el listo eres tu. Los miles de expertos vs cuatro magufos sin oficio ni beneficio que no han salido de casa en su puta vida... Eso si, la tele por cable a tope!!!
> 
> Por dios, no es comparable!!!



Mejor magufear que CUÑADEAR como hacéis vosotros.


----------



## imutes (8 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> Es que ni entrando a poner orden un experto en la materia con proyección internacional se consigue desasnar a la magufada.



¿Un ejperto en la materia con proyección internacional?
Tú alucinas: lo único que has visto es a un fantasma.

Estás tú bueno como para llamar magufos e insultar a otros ... paso de ti.



otroyomismo dijo:


> Ya han vuelto a abrir las puertas del sanatorio. Han llegado "los listos"



Da mucha pereza participar en este hilo con esos energúmenos que no entienden aspectos muy elementales. No voy a reiniciar el hilo cada vez que aparezcan.



Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿que significa "apuntar a una constelacion", si las costelaciones dan una vuelta al día?
> ¿la esfinge tenía una base rotatoria y giraba para mirar siempre a leo?





Billy Ray dijo:


> Es lo mismo que decir que un reloj parado marca la hora correcta una vez al día. La única estrella fija es la Polar, y ni ella siquiera, ya que describe pequeñós circulos alrededor de la prolongación del eje de rotación terrestre,



No tenéis ni idea ninguno de los 2.

En astronomía se hablan de diferentes tipos de "alineaciones", por ejemplo los eclipses, los aliniamientos, conjunciones y oposiciones planetarias, etc etc etc. No voy a enumerarlos ni describirlos todos y puede dar lugar a errores de interpetración.

La eclíptica es la curva imaginaria por donde aparentemente se mueven el Sol, la Luna, los planetas y las constelaciones del Zodiaco.

Decimos que un monumento "apunta" a un objeto por diversas razones. Por ejemplo, la mayoría de las catedrales están orientadas al este. En el equinocio y a la salida del Sol, sus rayos entrarán por la puerta principal e iluminaran el altar situado en el oeste. En el caso de La Esfinge, esta "mira" al este, supongo que esto no hará falta explicarlo ...

Ya lo hemos hablado hasta aburrir de la precesión de los equinocios, así que me voy a limitar a citar la wkipedia.



Spoiler: Precesión de los equinocios.



En astronomía, la *precesión de los equinoccios* o *precesión axial* es el cambio lento y gradual en la orientación del eje de rotación de la Tierra, que hace que la posición que indica el eje de la Tierra en la esfera celeste se desplace alrededor del polo de la eclíptica, trazando un cono y recorriendo una circunferencia completa cada 25 776 años, período conocido como año platónico, de manera similar al bamboleo de un trompo o peonza. El valor actual del desplazamiento angular es de 50,290966 segundos sexagesimales por año, o alrededor de 1 grado cada 71,6 años.12

Dado que los polos terrestres bambolean a ese ritmo, los puntos de la órbita en los que los polos están a la misma distancia del Sol también se desplazan a dicho ritmo y en dirección contraria a la de traslación de la Tierra. Cuando el planeta llega a esos puntos se produce el equinoccio y por ello son los puntos equinocciales. Su desplazamiento en dirección contraria al de traslación de la Tierra determina el nombre de «pre-cesión». Lo que en el bamboleo del eje corresponde a 50,29 segundos de arco por año, en la órbita corresponde a unos 36.300 kilómetros.


.

Con estas simples explicaciones podemos comprender que la constelación en el momento en que Sol aparece en el equinocio varía con los años ¿Ok? Bien, ahora "solo" hemos de encontrar en que época en el equinocio el Sol salía en la constelación de Leo, et voilà, ya tendremos al León "apuntando" a su constelación. 



Spoiler: Próximo equinocio



El Sol saliendo en Piscis durante el próximo equinocio. Podemos observar como la eclíptica coincide con una linea curva donde se encuentran los planetas y las constelaciones del zodiaco justo desde el este al oeste.









En fin ¡qué aburrimiento! Paso de explicar más ...

.


----------



## n_flamel (8 Ene 2023)

imutes dijo:


> Con estas simples explicaciones podemos comprender que la constelación en el momento en que Sol aparece en el equinocio varía con los años ¿Ok? Bien, ahora "solo" hemos de encontrar en que época en el equinocio el Sol salía en la constelación de Leo, et voilà, ya tendremos al León "apuntando" a su constelación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me sorprende mucho que no haya algo como un mapa de Giza que indique a dónde apunta cada cosa y a qué fecha correspondería. Sería muy aclaratorio. Recuerdo que en la universidad me dijeron incluso que los canales de ventilación de la gran pirámide apuntaban a dos estrellas que identificaban con Isis y Osiris? ¿Puede ser? (es algo que tengo perdido en la memoria)

no sé si alguno tenéis esos programas de simulación celeste, si lo tenéis sería interesante hacerlo con diferentes objetos de la meseta, pero una pregunta: si retrocedemos en el tiempo, puesto que el movimiento es cíclico, ¿no salen varios momentos en que el equinoccio sale con Leo y podrían coincidir con la colocación de la esfinge?


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho que no haya algo como un mapa de Giza que indique a dónde apunta cada cosa y a qué fecha correspondería. Sería muy aclaratorio. Recuerdo que en la universidad me dijeron incluso que los canales de ventilación de la gran pirámide apuntaban a dos estrellas que identificaban con Isis y Osiris? ¿Puede ser? (es algo que tengo perdido en la memoria)
> 
> no sé si alguno tenéis esos programas de simulación celeste, si lo tenéis sería interesante hacerlo con diferentes objetos de la meseta, pero una pregunta: si retrocedemos en el tiempo, puesto que el movimiento es cíclico, ¿no salen varios momentos en que el equinoccio sale con Leo y podrían coincidir con la colocación de la esfinge?



Buenas noches.

Si lo que le interesa es un mapa de la meseta de Giza (con las dimensiones de las 3 grandes pirámides y las distancias entre ellas) el primero que midió la meseta por triangulación fue Flinders Petrie. Los datos están en The Pyramids and Temples of Gizeh (1883) que puede encontrar digitalizado en la web de Ronald Birdsall.

Sobre esos datos vinieron luego los trabajos de John Legon (quien propone un plano de la meseta, aplicando sólo el Codo real), luego los de Wim Verhart (lo mismo) y por último los míos (aplicando la cuadrícula antropométrica completa: el último es "Sistema de medidas egipcio: Aplicaciones prácticas" en la revista Egiptología 2.0).

Aparte, tiene usted los trabajos de Mark Lehner y Glen Dash que pueden consultarse (hablo de memoria) en la web Giza Plateau Mapping Project.

En cuanto a orientaciones astronómicas (y arqueoastronomía en general) lo más aconsejable (en mi opinión ,claro) es consultar los trabajos de Belmonte (del IAC) y de Lull. Sus libros son Pirámides, templos y estrellas (Belmonte) y La astronomía en el antiguo Egipto (Lull).


----------



## imutes (8 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho que no haya algo como un mapa de Giza que indique a dónde apunta cada cosa y a qué fecha correspondería. Sería muy aclaratorio. Recuerdo que en la universidad me dijeron incluso que los canales de ventilación de la gran pirámide apuntaban a dos estrellas que identificaban con Isis y Osiris? ¿Puede ser? (es algo que tengo perdido en la memoria)
> 
> no sé si alguno tenéis esos programas de simulación celeste, si lo tenéis sería interesante hacerlo con diferentes objetos de la meseta, pero una pregunta: si retrocedemos en el tiempo, puesto que el movimiento es cíclico, ¿no salen varios momentos en que el equinoccio sale con Leo y podrían coincidir con la colocación de la esfinge?



No debería sorprenderte. Estaría muy bien que se abordara seriamente de forma multidisciplinar pero ya sabemos que eso no es así: la egiptología no es solo un negocio sino que obedece a cosmovisiones muy politizadas.

No es nada fácil, o acaso imposible, hacer eso desde casa con objetos que estan en otras latitudes, altura etc. En todo caso, bajo mi punto de vista, decir que, por ejemplo, los "canales de ventilación" apuntaban a determinada estrella es harto insuficiente. No solo deberían de decir en que época sino en que fechas y horas. De otro modo no puedo entenderlo.

Por otro lado, el alinear un monumento con los equinocios del modo que he descrito, no nos dice nada de en que época fue construido. Salvo en el caso que se trate de un león monumental (equinocio en leo).

En fin, la arqueoastronomía es una disciplina poco desarrollada y conflictiva.

.


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Ene 2023)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Un ejperto en la materia con proyección internacional?
> Tú alucinas: lo único que has visto es a un fantasma.
> 
> Estás tú bueno como para llamar magufos e insultar a otros ... paso de ti.
> ...



Que un monumento mire al este tiene sentido. Porque el este siempre es el este.

Que un monumento se alinee con un solsticio tiene sentido porque la altura del sol es la misma

Que un monumento mire a la constelación de leo es una magufada porque al constelación de leo da una vuelta completa cada día. Así que a no ser que pongas una base giratoria a la esfinge es imposible que esta mire a a Leo todo es tiempo.

y por otro lado ¿dividían los egipcios que hicieron la esfinge el cielo en 12 partes?


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Ene 2023)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Un ejperto en la materia con proyección internacional?
> Tú alucinas: lo único que has visto es a un fantasma.
> 
> Estás tú bueno como para llamar magufos e insultar a otros ... paso de ti.
> ...



Pues no, no tengo idea y no me interesa, ya que veo mucho humo y muchas motos trucadas en todo esto de la astrologia "aplicada". Para "orientar" cualquier cosa a una *estrella*, no hablamos de los puntos de salida o puesta del Sol, ni los puntos cardinales, es necesario una montura con un motor de arrastre sincronizado, montura ecuatorial o azimutal, pero con su motorcito que sea capaz de seguir cualquier astro. Ningún conducto, ni monumento, ni peñasco fijo que valga será JAMÁS CAPAZ de SEGUIR NADA, NI APUNTAR A NADA CONCRETO de la esfera celeste, enterao, vende motos.

Lo que pasa con esto es que hay un negocio desde hace años a costa de tontos y tontas, la mierda astrologia esta de estafadores infecta este tema de las pirámides y desvía oportunamente el verdadero debate al tiempo que lo impregna de chorradas. No se discute de arqueología, ni de las medidas, ni de su ingeniería, se discute de estas BOBADAS. 

¿La precesión de los equinocios?...vaya usted a cagar.


----------



## n_flamel (8 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Que un monumento mire al este tiene sentido. Porque el este siempre es el este.
> 
> Que un monumento se alinee con un solsticio tiene sentido porque la altura del sol es la misma
> 
> Q*ue un monumento mire a la constelación de leo es una magufada* porque al constelación de leo da una vuelta completa cada día. Así que a no ser que pongas una base giratoria a la esfinge es imposible que esta mire a a Leo todo es tiempo.



¿Se da cuenta que esto podría decirse igual de la división del año en 12 signos del zodiaco porque según usted se mueven cada día? El signo se define por estar el sol en la constelación X, Leo u otra. Y el spl también se mueve cada día. Yo creo que es fácil de entender para quien quiera entenderlo.



Antiparticula dijo:


> y por otro lado *¿dividían los egipcios que hicieron la esfinge el cielo en 12 partes?*



Esto es una pregunta interesante, según tengo entendido el zodiaco nos retrotrae mucho más antiguo todavía y parece que haya sido prácticamente invariable. Y esto me lleva al tema de Gobekli Tepe otra vez porque a todas luces a mi modesto entender aquello representa un zodiaco.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ene 2023)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿La precesión de los equinocios?...*vaya usted a cagar.*



Diselo a estos:


----------



## Noksan (8 Ene 2023)

snoopi dijo:


> Ni falta q hacia. Era llevar agua por un canal, fácil. Lo de hacer un cuadrado perfecto no lo hacen hoy con láser y la base nivelada perfecta lo mismo, ni a láser.



¿fácil? Se nota que no has visto los fantásticos documentales de la 2 sobre como planificaban y construían acueductos los romanos.
Échales un ojo, era mucho más complicado que construir una pirámide.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ene 2023)

Noksan dijo:


> ¿fácil? Se nota que no has visto los fantásticos documentales de la 2 sobre como planificaban y construían acueductos los romanos.
> Échales un ojo, era mucho más complicado que construir una pirámide.



Lo de los acueductos y el calculo de desniveles es para flipar: que el agua fluya pero que no se descontrole.

Un Desmontando La Historia (creo, en DMAX) de hace unos dias enseñando el acueducto subterraneo romano de Atenas que AUN funciona.

Claustrofobicos no os acerqueis al video


----------



## n_flamel (8 Ene 2023)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> En cuanto a orientaciones astronómicas (y arqueoastronomía en general) lo más aconsejable (en mi opinión ,claro) es consultar los trabajos de Belmonte (del IAC) y de Lull. Sus libros son Pirámides, templos y estrellas (Belmonte) y *La astronomía en el antiguo Egipto (Lull)*.



Gracias, sabe si estos libros se pueden conseguir en formato pdf?


----------



## n_flamel (8 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Diselo a estos:



Ahora va a resultar que la precesión es una "teoría de la conspiración"   . Este se perdió la clase de Bachillerato en que te explicaban: la tierra efectúa 3 movimientos:
- rota, 
- nuta y 
- precesiona.

Lo dicho, mucho cuñadismo.


----------



## Luis Castaño (8 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Gracias, sabe si estos libros se pueden conseguir en formato pdf?



Ni idea. Yo los tengo en papel. En PDF no sé decirle. 

Así de momento se me ocurre que puede empezar echando un vistazo a la página de Belmonte en el IAC. Eso no le costará nada.


----------



## Kbkubito (8 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Supongo que lo has dicho al reves.
> 
> Esto le salio a quien fuera de pura casualidad
> 
> ...



Ahí he estado yo, y es lo mas flipante qj he visto en mi vida.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ene 2023)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Ni idea. Yo los tengo en papel. En PDF no sé decirle.
> 
> Así de momento se me ocurre que puede empezar echando un vistazo a la página de Belmonte en el IAC. Eso no le costará nada.



El de Belmonte anda por libgen


----------



## backwardsman (8 Ene 2023)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En el año 2014, en un momento de lucidez, y paranoia absoluta, me dio por indagar acerca de la construcción de las pirámides, y llegue a la conclusión, de que algo no cuadras con los datos ofrecidos
> Esta fue mi conclusión
> Acepto críticas constructivas, y aporte de más información
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Y el vídeo del carpintero un pasote. Gracias

Si mintieron en eso, por qué tenemos que creernos el resto...


----------



## backwardsman (8 Ene 2023)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No claro, las construyeron los aliens , eso pasa en la vida real.
> Lo que hay que leer.
> El mundo está lleno de megaconstrucciones antiguas y no lo hicieron con esclavos.
> La catedral de constantinopla fueron también los aliens?
> ...



Se refiere a hombres libres, con un sueldo y un saber hacer, puto corto

También dicen que en la edad media eran todos putos esclavos y eso es mentira. Había carpinteros, arquitectos y demás profesionales y cobraban por ello. Igual te crees que al puto herrero lo formaban en la escuela de esclavos... y encima tenían recreo, no te jode.

Dejad de decir tonterías.

Al que sabe, se le paga por hacer lo que sabe. Y el que no sabe, a fregar.


----------



## Jotacé96 (Lunes a la(s) 12:10 AM)

_gallimimus_ dijo:


> En su dia vi en un documental, que el bulto que tiene la esfinge en el pecho, es llamado por los autóctonos "qalb al'asad" que significa" el corazon del leon", es lo que dicen, marca el punto de inicio de hacia donde mira la propia esfinge.
> He estado haciendo una búsqueda para comprobar si esto es asi y no he podido verificarlo, aunque yo de arabe se poco, habria que hablar con alguien que este un poco mas metido en su cultura y verificar si esto es asi.



Llevo leyendo el hilo en secreto porque de Pirámides ni idea aunque interesan estos temas. Algo de arabe se ejeje y sí significa el corazón del león, aunque entiendo que tu comentario del árabe va por otro lado.


----------



## imutes (Lunes a la(s) 12:18 AM)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ahora va a resultar que la precesión es una "teoría de la conspiración"   . Este se perdió la clase de Bachillerato en que te explicaban: la tierra efectúa 3 movimientos:
> - rota,
> - nuta y
> - precesiona.
> ...



Sí, cuñado premium. El tipo cree que si hablamos de la precesión de los equinocinocios o las constelaciones del zodiaco nos referimos al horóscopo o algo asi, supongo.

La principal diferencia entre las constelaciones del zodiaco según la astrología y la astronomía está en que la 2ª *los grados de longitud que marcan cada constelación del zodíaco no tienen el mismo tamaño* *y además incluyen un decimotercera contelación, Oficus. A saber:

Sagitario 32º; Capricornio 23º; Acuario 24º; Piscis 38º; Aries 25º; Tauro 37º; Géminis 31º; Cáncer 20º; Leo 37º; Virgo 45º; Libra 23º; Escorpio 7º; Ofiuco 18º. ASTRONOMÍA, hablamos de astronomía.*



Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues no, no tengo idea y no me interesa, ya que veo mucho humo y muchas motos trucadas en todo esto de la astrologia "aplicada". Para "orientar" cualquier cosa a una *estrella*, no hablamos de los puntos de salida o puesta del Sol, ni los puntos cardinales, es necesario una montura con un motor de arrastre sincronizado, montura ecuatorial o azimutal, pero con su motorcito que sea capaz de seguir cualquier astro. Ningún conducto, ni monumento, ni peñasco fijo que valga será JAMÁS CAPAZ de SEGUIR NADA, NI APUNTAR A NADA CONCRETO de la esfera celeste, enterao, vende motos.
> 
> Lo que pasa con esto es que hay un negocio desde hace años a costa de tontos y tontas, la mierda astrologia esta de estafadores infecta este tema de las pirámides y desvía oportunamente el verdadero debate al tiempo que lo impregna de chorradas. No se discute de arqueología, ni de las medidas, ni de su ingeniería, se discute de estas BOBADAS.
> 
> ¿La precesión de los equinocios?...vaya usted a cagar.



¿Qué coño astrología?

No te has enterado de nada, majete, vueltelo a leer. *Por supuestísimo que sí, si queremos decir que un momumento o canal apunta a una una estrella debemos indicar en que momento preciso lo hace como ya he explicado.*

Tengo 2 telescopios motorizados, un Celestron y un Meade*. *Si crees que cuando hablamos de constelaciones o constelaciones del zodiaco estamos hablando de astrología es obvio que tú no tienes telescopio alguno. No tienes ni puta idea y con tus BOBADAS enguarras el hilo.

Sobre tus calificativos, enterao, vende motos etc aplicatelos a ti mismo. 



Antiparticula dijo:


> Que un monumento mire a la constelación de leo es una magufada porque al constelación de leo da una vuelta completa cada día. Así que a no ser que pongas una base giratoria a la esfinge es imposible que esta mire a a Leo todo es tiempo.



¡Otro que tal baila con el mismo cuento!

¡Claro que es imposible que mire a Leo todo el tiempo! Vuélvete a leer lo que crees contestar y procura entenderlo esta vez, majete.

En todo caso también he explicado lo siguiente:



imutes dijo:


> ... decir que, por ejemplo, los "canales de ventilación" apuntaban a determinada estrella es harto insuficiente. No solo deberían decir en que época sino en que fechas y horas. De otro modo no puedo entenderlo.



¿Alguien más no ha entendido esto?

.


----------



## Antiparticula (Lunes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

imutes dijo:


> Sí, cuñado premium. El tipo cree que si hablamos de la precesión de los equinocinocios o las constelaciones del zodiaco nos referimos al horóscopo o algo asi, supongo.
> 
> La principal diferencia entre las constelaciones del zodiaco según la astrología y la astronomía está en que la 2ª *los grados de longitud que marcan cada constelación del zodíaco no tienen el mismo tamaño* *y además incluyen un decimotercera contelación, Oficus. A saber:
> 
> ...



En Egipto solo se dividio el cielo en 12 porciones solo 500 ac.
Antes no.
Y las estrellas que forman la constelacion hoy conocida como leo a saber como las agrupaban los egipcios 2000 ac. ¿como una figura de León? Eso es solo una suposición y muy improbable.


----------



## octopodiforme (Lunes a la(s) 9:11 PM)

¿Qué me decís de Abu Simbel? ¿Atlantes? ¿Ummitas?


----------



## Luis Castaño (Martes a la(s) 8:31 AM)

@backwardsman

Buenos días. Me avisa Burbuja que citó usted un mensaje mío en el tema “Os demuestro con pruebas que las pirámides no las hicieron los egipcios” pero como por algún motivo que ignoro aquél tema no se me abre y no puedo contestar allí lo hago aquí tras leer su comentario.

El autor del tema en cuestión pretendía demostrar con pruebas que las pirámides no las hicieron los egipcios. Yo en mis comentarios demostraba con pruebas que sí las hicieron ellos. Una de esas pruebas, entre muchas otras, es el papiro de Merer, estudiado por Pierre Tallet.

Y así llegamos al comentario del autor del hilo, que cito aquí:



> “BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:
> 
> Ostras, el dichoso papiro!!!!!!! Claro, tienes toda la razón. Yo no sé egipcio y no conozco de nada a Pierre Tallet. Tampoco sé lo que sabe y cuál es su propósito. Pero no me negarás que en ese papiro, literalmente, puede poner cualquier cosa. Y dada nuestra imposibilidad de averiguarlo, comprenderás que habría que adoptar una visión de conjunto y tener en cuanto todas las hipótesis (a favor y en contra)”.



Y a mi respuesta al comentario del autor del hilo:



> “Pues si no sabes no puedes hablar desde la ignorancia. No, en ese papiro no pone cualquier cosa.
> 
> Y si quieres saber de primera mano qué pone tendrás que formarte en Egiptología, aprender egipcio y luego estudiarlo.
> 
> ...



En mi respuesta al comentario dejo claro que en ese papiro no pone cualquier cosa y que si se quiere saber qué pone hay dos opciones:

1/ Leerlo de primera mano (para lo cual habrá que formarse en Egiptología, luego aprender egipcio y luego estudiar el papiro en directo).

2/ Fiarse de lo que diga Pierre Tallet, que es un gran especialista en la materia.

De toda mi extensa respuesta al comentario usted se queda sólo con esta pequeña parte:



> “Luis Castaño dijo:
> 
> O bien fiarte del conocimiento y trabajo de un gran especialista que no ganaría nada inventándose datos falsos (porque además se le echarían encima muchos otros especialistas que también saben egipcio y que señalarían que su trabajo está mal hecho)”.



Y a esa pequeña parte responde usted con su comentario, al que aquí voy a responder yo poco a poco punto por punto:



> Especialista, a secas.
> 
> Que tú pongas "Gran" delante no lo convierte en mejor que ningún otro, ni lo vuelve honesto por arte de magia.



Especialista a secas no. Gran especialista. Y lo que lo convierte en mejor que otros no es el hecho de que yo ponga delante “Gran” sino su trayectoria profesional porque en todas las profesiones hay gente mejor y peor y Pierre Tallet es alguien muy reconocido en la suya.

Ahí tiene usted información sobre la trayectoria profesional de Pierre Tallet.

Pierre Tallet - Wikipedia

Desde luego sabe mucho más sobre Egipto que yo y me da la impresión de que también debe saber mucho más sobre Egipto que usted. Así que bajo mi punto de vista, le guste o no a usted la expresión, es un gran especialista porque eso es lo que indica su trayectoria profesional.



> 2. El hecho de que estos especialistas vivan de donaciones y becas no debe suponernos un conflicto de interés de dimensiones faraónicas, ¿Verdad que no?
> 
> Estoy seguro de que a ningún especialista en historia romana se le ocurriría decir que una fosa común de soldados o prisioneros era, en realidad, un cementerio de gladiadores para darse pisto y seguir viviendo "de lo suyo". ¿Verdad que no?



Vuelvo a lo que decía en mi comentario sobre el papiro de Merer, ese que usted cortó:

"Si quiere usted saber de primera mano qué pone tendrá que formarse en Egiptología, aprender egipcio y luego estudiarlo.

O bien fiarse del conocimiento y trabajo de un gran especialista que no ganaría nada inventándose datos falsos (porque además se le echarían encima muchos otros especialistas que también saben egipcio y que señalarían que su trabajo está mal hecho)".



> Las matemáticas de este hilo no mienten. En 20 años no lo construyeron. Eso es, a todas luces, mentira. Pero tus queridos grandes especialistas se empeñan en defenderlo, ¿por qué debo creerme nada de lo que digan?



Usted puede creer o dejar de creer lo que le dé la gana. La realidad de las pruebas que se llevan acumuladas sobre el hecho de que la Gran Pirámide la construyeron los antiguos egipcios no la va a cambiar en absoluto lo que usted crea o deje de creer.



> Menos chupar grandes pollas de especialista para ganar debates y más usar el sentido común que para algo lo tienes.



Aquí nadie (o yo al menos no) está chupando pollas de especialista para ganar debates.

Llevo presentando pruebas de que la Gran Pirámide la hicieron los antiguos egipcios en prácticamente todos y cada uno de mis comentarios en este hilo (y en otros).

Eso es lo que gana los debates (y no el repetir “No fueron ellos. Es imposible” cuando hay pruebas a patadas de que sí fueron ellos y de que por supuesto les fue posible hacerlo).

En cuanto a sentido común por supuesto que lo tengo y además están todas las pruebas mencionadas y aportadas en mis comentarios.

Pero vamos que si según usted la Gran Pirámide no la construyeron los antiguos egipcios ya sabe: coja usted todas esas pruebas, refútelas una a una y listo. Seguro que no tarda nada.


----------



## srburbujarra (Martes a la(s) 9:07 AM)

B. Golani dijo:


> imagina cortar y transportar blokes de piedra de 3 toneladas con herramientas de cobre. Varios millones de bloques , y sin traccion animal.



Pues con cojones. Como yo cuando me hice el puto mejor equipo de blitzball en ffX, construí una ciudad en Minecraft o lleve a nivel maestro caballeros de la mesa redonda de ffVII, arma esmeralda me come los sugus.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigTwentyOne (Martes a la(s) 9:21 AM)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En Egipto solo se dividio el cielo en 12 porciones solo 500 ac.
> Antes no.
> Y las estrellas que forman la constelacion hoy conocida como leo a saber como las agrupaban los egipcios 2000 ac. ¿como una figura de León? Eso es solo una suposición y muy improbable.



Correcto.

Los antiguos egipcios tenían sus propias constelaciones y toda la civilización giró en torno a ellas. Por ejemplo, a la Estrella Vega la denominaron "Estrella del Buitre". "La Pierna del Toro" era la Osa Mayor. También están documentadas "Noray" (Boyero), "La Barca" (Puppis) o "La Miríada" (Pléyades). Sin olvidarnos de "los doce *guardianes del cielo*", las doce estrellas que servían para la división en franjas horarias de la noche. Pensaban que estas estrellas acompañaban a los faraones difuntos en su viaje nocturno con Ra, el dios del Sol. 
Descubren jeroglíficos con el nombre de antiguas constelaciones egipcias.


----------



## octopodiforme (Martes a la(s) 1:43 PM)




----------



## elena francis (Martes a la(s) 4:08 PM)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es lo mismo que la brasa de Stonehenge, que si los peñascos están orientados hacia los solsticios, lo mismo que en Antequera las puertas de los dolmenes. Y eso se supone que es misterioso, el día del año más largo, o más corto, pongo un peñasco apuntando hacia donde sale el Sol, tócate los huevos...que gran misterio y que coñocimientos tenian WOW!!!. Normal si tenian ojos en la cara y no tenian la jeta mirando todo el puto día el movil, ni Salvame Deluxe para subnormalizarlos...



Son chicos de centro de ciudad que han perdido el horizonte entre tanto ladrillo, y que no saben que la leche sale de las vacas antes de envasarla en el tetrabrik.


----------



## otroyomismo (Martes a la(s) 4:22 PM)

elena francis dijo:


> Son chicos de centro de ciudad que han perdido el horizonte entre tanto ladrillo, y que no saben que la leche sale de las vacas antes de envasarla en el tetrabrik.



Gran aportacion al hilo, ya me siento mas tranquilo


----------



## ferjt (Martes a la(s) 6:30 PM)

@Luis Castaño 
Para reproducir una conversación viene muy bien "quotar" lo que dice otra persona.


> Esto está en formato gris y sería para citar manualmente a otra persona



Y esto ya sin "citar" sale en blanco y sería tu respuesta.

El formato sería:
(quote) texto de la cita (/quote)
y a partir de aquí es texto normal. Has de sustituir los paréntesis por corchetes [ ] y toma nota que se finaliza con /quote entre corchetes


> Texto de la cita




Es muy útil para responder a citas de otros.

]quote] TEXTO [/Quote] 
.
La barra / indica "fin" y saldría esto:


> TEXTO


----------



## ferjt (Martes a la(s) 6:41 PM)

> TEXTO



Respuesta



> TEXTO B



Respuesta B



> TEXTO C



Respuesta C

Si no me equivoco otros comandos como quote serían:
(B) Negrita (/B) *Negrita*
U /U Subrayado


----------



## Luis Castaño (Martes a la(s) 6:44 PM)

@ferjt 

Gracias por la info. No suelo aclararme mucho con estas cosas pero intentaré probar.


----------



## ferjt (Martes a la(s) 7:14 PM)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> .
> La barra / indica "fin" y saldría esto:
> 
> Gracias por la info. No suelo aclararme mucho con estas cosas pero intentaré probar.



Toda orden de inicio tiene su fin
]B] se finaliza con ]/B]
Toda orden B se finaliza con /B

De nada, espero sea de ayuda.


Si copias desde B hasta /B y arreglas los corchetes izquierdos te saldrá en negrita el texto intermedio.
]B] se finaliza con ]/B] 
* se finaliza con *


----------



## Luis Castaño (Martes a la(s) 7:55 PM)

@ferjt

Acabo de probar y efectivamente ha quedado mucho más claro. Me anoto el modo de hacerlo para intentar no olvidarlo y emplearlo en adelante.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Martes a la(s) 7:58 PM)

elena francis dijo:


> Son chicos de centro de ciudad que han perdido el horizonte entre tanto ladrillo, y que no saben que la leche sale de las vacas antes de envasarla en el tetrabrik.



paleto pueblerino acomplejado anti "urbanitajjjjj" detectado


----------



## elena francis (Martes a la(s) 8:35 PM)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> paleto pueblerino acomplejado anti "urbanitajjjjj" detectado



A este montón de mierda de arriba no lo conocía.


----------



## imutes (Miércoles a la(s) 1:35 AM)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En Egipto solo se dividio el cielo en 12 porciones solo 500 ac.



¿De dónde has sacado que en Egipto se dividió el cielo en 12 porciones?



Antiparticula dijo:


> Y las estrellas que forman la constelacion hoy conocida como leo a saber como las agrupaban los egipcios 2000 ac. ¿como una figura de León? Eso es solo una suposición y muy improbable.



Me alegro que ya no supongas que haga falta un platafforma para hacer rotar a La Esfinge para apuntar a Leo.

El origen de Leo es controvertido, sí. Este sí es un buen argumento

¿Los egipcios, los sumerios, los babilonios?

Lo más aceptado es que surgió en algún momento en Mesopotamia pero ... hay muchas conjeturas.

La biblioteca de Alejandría ardió y los griegos los helenizaron todo por eso estimo que lo cultural puede servir de apoyo para estudiar el remoto pasado pero es mmuuuuyyy limitado. De ahí mi insistencia en el análisis multidisciplinar (ingeniería, geología etc etc etc).

.


----------



## imutes (Miércoles a la(s) 2:43 AM)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Los antiguos egipcios tenían sus propias constelaciones y toda la civilización giró en torno a ellas. Por ejemplo, a la Estrella Vega la denominaron "Estrella del Buitre". "La Pierna del Toro" era la Osa Mayor. También están documentadas "Noray" (Boyero), "La Barca" (Puppis) o "La Miríada" (Pléyades). Sin olvidarnos de "los doce *guardianes del cielo*", las doce estrellas que servían para la división en franjas horarias de la noche. Pensaban que estas estrellas acompañaban a los faraones difuntos en su viaje nocturno con Ra, el dios del Sol.
> Descubren jeroglíficos con el nombre de antiguas constelaciones egipcias.



¡Bravo! Has hecho un bonito resumen de un articulo de prensa sobre una publicación en una web que supuestamente "colorea" nuevas constelaciones o estrellas. Explicación ninguna, aún menos sobre las constelaciones que recorren la eclíptica.

No has mencionado a la estrella más importante , (sic wiki) _Sirio, estrella conocida en el Antiguo Egipto como Sopdet, Sothis o Sethis (en griego, Σῶθις, Sothis), aparece ya en los primeros registros astronómicos, simbolizada ya por *un perro*, origen del ulterior nombre del Can Mayor. _

La identificación de Sirio con un cánido, vaya usted a saber por qué, esta muy asimilida por muchas culturas en el mundo. En China y Japón la llamaron el lobo celestial. Varias tribus de América del Norte la asimilaron con cánidos: los Seri y los Tohono O’odham describen la estrella como un “perro que sigue la oveja de la montaña”, los pies Negros la llamaron “Cara-perro”. Los Cherokee emparejaron Sirius con Antares como guardián del perro ... la lista es larga ...

A todo esto seguimos sin saber que pasa con Leo en Egipto, si también tenía que ver con un león o no.

Insisto:

La biblioteca de Alejandría ardió y los griegos los helenizaron todo por eso estimo que lo cultural puede servir de apoyo para estudiar el remoto pasado pero es mmuuuuyyy limitado. De ahí mi insistencia en el análisis multidisciplinar (ingeniería, geología etc etc etc).

.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (Miércoles a la(s) 9:18 AM)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Bravo! Has hecho un bonito resumen de un articulo de prensa sobre una publicación en una web que supuestamente "colorea" nuevas constelaciones o estrellas. Explicación ninguna, aún menos sobre las constelaciones que recorren la eclíptica.
> 
> No has mencionado a la estrella más importante , (sic wiki) _Sirio, estrella conocida en el Antiguo Egipto como Sopdet, Sothis o Sethis (en griego, Σῶθις, Sothis), aparece ya en los primeros registros astronómicos, simbolizada ya por *un perro*, origen del ulterior nombre del Can Mayor. _
> 
> ...



Pues eso, que de león nada.


----------



## octopodiforme (Miércoles a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Las pirámides nubias. 

No pudieron ser los nubios en taparrabos. Atlantes o ummitas en los carros de los dioses.


----------



## otroyomismo (Miércoles a la(s) 2:57 PM)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Las pirámides nubias.
> 
> No pudieron ser los nubios en taparrabos. Atlantes o ummitas en los carros de los dioses.




NO, hombre, no. Fueron los sirios (de Sirio, no de Siria)


----------



## n_flamel (Miércoles a la(s) 4:54 PM)

octopodiforme dijo:


>



Preciosa foto.


----------



## OJC (Miércoles a la(s) 5:09 PM)

Acabo de volver de allí


----------



## Espectrum (Miércoles a la(s) 5:12 PM)

Entiendo que se pondrían varias piedras a la vez, no de una en una, con muchos equipos en paralelo. Se puede perfectamente, tanto que el ejemplo de que se puede es que existen. Quizá estén mal los calculos de los 23 años, pero tampoco creo que fuese mucho más. Es la forma constructiva más simple posible, una pirámide. Tan simple que todas las civilizaciones hicieron sus pirámides.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (Miércoles a la(s) 6:11 PM)

La construcción podría ser posible pero ¿trabajar la piedra con cobre? ¡con cobre! El cobre y la piedra caliza tienen 3 en la escala Mohs de dureza¿ cómo vas a tallar así cuando la herramienta tiene la msima dureza que la piedra? Imposible. Miras ese acabado y parecen sillares hechos en sl siglo XVIII de nuestra era.


----------



## OJC (Miércoles a la(s) 6:12 PM)

Espectrum dijo:


> Entiendo que se pondrían varias piedras a la vez, no de una en una, con muchos equipos en paralelo. Se puede perfectamente, tanto que el ejemplo de que se puede es que existen. Quizá estén mal los calculos de los 23 años, pero tampoco creo que fuese mucho más. Es la forma constructiva más simple posible, una pirámide. Tan simple que todas las civilizaciones hicieron sus pirámides.



Explicaselo eso al sagaz investigador que había echado las cuentas y decía que había que fabricar una piedra cada cinco minutos y que eso era imposible


----------



## OJC (Miércoles a la(s) 9:26 PM)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> La construcción podría ser posible pero ¿trabajar la piedra con cobre? ¡con cobre! El cobre y la piedra caliza tienen 3 en la escala Mohs de dureza¿ cómo vas a tallar así cuando la herramienta tiene la msima dureza que la piedra? Imposible. Miras ese acabado y parecen sillares hechos en sl siglo XVIII de nuestra era.



Claro. Es que las pirámides son una atracción turística creada en el siglo XIX. Realmente son unos andamios recubiertos de cartón piedra con un teatrillo en el interior.

Ironic mode off]


----------



## imutes (Jueves a la(s) 2:24 AM)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pues eso, que de león nada.



¿Y eso es porque tú lo dices? En el artículo que enlazas no explican nada de astronomía. Dime ¿donde está esa contelación de los gansos esos o cómo se puede contar las ¿horas? con 12 estrellas y cuales son?

No lo sabes ¿verdad? Pues eso.

.


----------



## imutes (Jueves a la(s) 2:40 AM)

Espectrum dijo:


> Entiendo que se pondrían varias piedras a la vez, no de una en una, con muchos equipos en paralelo. Se puede perfectamente, tanto que el ejemplo de que se puede es que existen. Quizá estén mal los calculos de los 23 años, pero tampoco creo que fuese mucho más. Es la forma constructiva más simple posible, una pirámide. Tan simple que todas las civilizaciones hicieron sus pirámides.





OJC dijo:


> Explicaselo eso al sagaz investigador que había echado las cuentas y decía que había que fabricar una piedra cada cinco minutos y que eso era imposible



122 páginas y aún no os habéis enterado de qué es una media...

*¿Qué marca produce más automóviles por minuto?*
_
Volkswagen y Toyota son los dos fabricantes de automóviles que se llevan la palma cuando se trata de *fabricar más coches por minuto*. Superan holgadamente al resto de la industria, produciendo 19,9 y 19,8 coches por minuto, respectivamente. Hyundai ocupa el tercer puesto del ranking con 13,7 vehículos fabricados por minuto.





_

¿Ahora sí o tampoco?

.


----------



## OJC (Jueves a la(s) 8:57 AM)

imutes dijo:


> 122 páginas y aún no os habéis enterado de qué es una media...
> 
> *¿Qué marca produce más automóviles por minuto?*
> _
> ...



Me da que el que no se entera eres tú. 
¿Tampoco ahora?


----------



## Espectrum (Jueves a la(s) 4:40 PM)

imutes dijo:


> 122 páginas y aún no os habéis enterado de qué es una media...
> 
> *¿Qué marca produce más automóviles por minuto?*
> _
> ...



Si es lo que hablamos no?. un coche no se puede fabricar en un minuto, cómo es posible que fabriquen 20 a minuto? joder pues lo mismo que la construcción de la piámide, porque no se hace uno a uno


----------



## imutes (Viernes a la(s) 12:47 AM)

Espectrum dijo:


> Si es lo que hablamos no?. un coche no se puede fabricar en un minuto, cómo es posible que fabriquen 20 a minuto? joder pues lo mismo que la construcción de la piámide, porque no se hace uno a uno



Es lo que propuso el OP*, *una media tal como se expresa con los coches que fabrica Toyota por minuto*. *Vuelve a leer el primer post y comprueba que nunca ha dicho CÓMO se pusieron. Muy al contrario:


TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Y tranquilos todos, que no voy a volver al viejo tema de cómo las pusieron allí.



.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (Viernes a la(s) 10:36 AM)

Interesante aportación de @djun 

Las pirámides de Egipto se hicieron con piedra artificial. Misterio resuelto.


----------



## Rey patata (Viernes a la(s) 12:14 PM)

Espectrum dijo:


> Entiendo que se pondrían varias piedras a la vez, no de una en una, con muchos equipos en paralelo. Se puede perfectamente, tanto que el ejemplo de que se puede es que existen. Quizá estén mal los calculos de los 23 años, pero tampoco creo que fuese mucho más. Es la forma constructiva más simple posible, una pirámide. Tan simple que todas las civilizaciones hicieron sus pirámides.



Si solo fuesen piedras apiladas te lo compro. Pero están perfectamente alineadas con las estrellas a una precisión milimétrica, además por dentro son muy complejas.


----------



## Espectrum (Viernes a la(s) 2:22 PM)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> La construcción podría ser posible pero ¿trabajar la piedra con cobre? ¡con cobre! El cobre y la piedra caliza tienen 3 en la escala Mohs de dureza¿ cómo vas a tallar así cuando la herramienta tiene la msima dureza que la piedra? Imposible. Miras ese acabado y parecen sillares hechos en sl siglo XVIII de nuestra era.



no usaban cobre, usaban piedras


Rey patata dijo:


> Si solo fuesen piedras apiladas te lo compro. Pero están perfectamente alineadas con las estrellas a una precisión milimétrica, además por dentro son muy complejas.



Eso no es así, es sólo una pseudoteoría que encima no se puede demostrar. El angulo de las pirámides sólo coincide con el del cinturón de orión si nos vamos a 10.500 años atrás. Esa fecha no es la real de la construcción de las pirámides, o por lo menos no es la más aceptada. Más que nada porque tenemos una más antigua que las 3 grandes, la escalonada de Saqqara, y esa sí sabemos quién la hizo y cuando. Imnhotep. 

Es muy dificil hacer ingeniería inversa a una construcción para intentar entender cómo se construyó. Es muy complicado, pero el simple hecho de que existan ya es demostrativo de que se construyeron. Y el hecho de que materiales, canteras y técnicas de la época coinciden con las pirámides es importante también. No son para nada anacrónicas.


----------



## n_flamel (Viernes a la(s) 3:13 PM)

Os dejo un documental que habla del uso iniciático de diversos templos y lugares sagrados, incluidas las pirámides. Por cierto que estaría bien profundizar un poco en el Osireion, la casa de Osiris. No sé a qué distancia se encuentr de Giza, si alguien sabe podría aportar algo. 

 https://www.facebook.com/aprendiendojuntosyconcientes/videos/707117673401255/


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (Viernes a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Espectrum dijo:


> no usaban cobre, usaban piedras



¿Entonces la estatua de Kefren la hicieron con "piedras", como el H.Habilis quizás? Está hecha de diorita dureza 7 en la escala de Mohs, ¿crees que con un trozo de corindón se puede hacer esto a partir de un bloque de diorita? No sabes de lo que hablas, , tendrían que tener tornos y radiales de diamante parecidas a las actuales para hacer eso, sobre todo con el nivel de detalle que se aprecia, cualquiera que sepa algo de resistencia de materiales lo sabe.


----------



## thefuckingfury (Viernes a la(s) 10:14 PM)

¡Las pirámides son los padres!


----------



## ferjt (Viernes a la(s) 11:54 PM)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Interesante aportación de @djun
> 
> Las pirámides de Egipto se hicieron con piedra artificial. Misterio resuelto.



Bien, ahora que explique por que si son artificiales hay de tamaños tan distintos.
O acaso se molestaron en hacer un molde diferente para cada piedra?. 

Cualquier laboratorio competente es capaz de analizar la cristalización (fraguado) de las piedras, sería muy fácil de demostrar e imposible de ocultar, y... ¿Por qué ocultarlo?..


----------



## n_flamel (Ayer a la(s) 12:12 AM)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> ¿Entonces la estatua de Kefren la hicieron con "piedras", como el H.Habilis quizás? Está hecha de diorita dureza 7 en la escala de Mohs, ¿crees que con un trozo de corindón se puede hacer esto a partir de un bloque de diorita? No sabes de lo que hablas, , tendrían que tener tornos y radiales de diamante parecidas a las actuales para hacer eso, sobre todo con el nivel de detalle que se aprecia, cualquiera que sepa algo de resistencia de materiales lo sabe.


----------



## Rey patata (Ayer a la(s) 2:43 PM)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> ¿Entonces la estatua de Kefren la hicieron con "piedras", como el H.Habilis quizás? Está hecha de diorita dureza 7 en la escala de Mohs, ¿crees que con un trozo de corindón se puede hacer esto a partir de un bloque de diorita? No sabes de lo que hablas, , tendrían que tener tornos y radiales de diamante parecidas a las actuales para hacer eso, sobre todo con el nivel de detalle que se aprecia, cualquiera que sepa algo de resistencia de materiales lo sabe.



Ejjjque eran muy buenos con el cincel xddd


----------



## n_flamel (Ayer a la(s) 3:22 PM)

Espectrum dijo:


> no usaban cobre, usaban piedras
> Eso no es así, es sólo una pseudoteoría que encima no se puede demostrar. El angulo de las pirámides sólo coincide con el del cinturón de orión si nos vamos a 10.500 años atrás. Esa fecha no es la real de la construcción de las pirámides, o por lo menos no es la más aceptada. Más que nada porque *tenemos una más antigua que las 3 grandes, la escalonada de Saqqara*, y esa sí sabemos quién la hizo y cuando. Imnhotep.



¿En qué te basas para decir esto si la piedra no se puede datar? ¿Cómo sabes o en qué fuente te basas para afirmar que es más antigua?


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (Ayer a la(s) 3:50 PM)

Rey patata dijo:


> Ejjjque eran muy buenos con el cincel xddd



Estos "hejitológos" son de traca, dan por hecho que usaban corindón que es Mohs 9 para tallar la diorita, dureza 7. Para ello tendría que ser con un bloque de corindón 3 o 4 veces el de diorita ojo solo para fracturarlo, para tallarlo, moldearlo y pulirlo ya tal. Digamos que lijaban con esquirlas de corindón ¿pero cómo lo hacían puré siendo el corindon de dureza 9 y el diamente 10?. Hubieran necesitado un diamante de 20 o 30 Kg para fracturar piedras de corindón y luego machacar los framenentos más pequeños. Pero no sabían tallar corindón, si no, habrían emergido a pesar de saqueos y expolios alguna joya de zafiro o rubíes, y estas joyas solo aparecen en los registros históricos prácticamente dos siglos antes del cambio de era. Una joya que sabían tallar era el lapislázuli de dureza 5, pero, ojo, solo lo sabían tallar los egipcios predinásticos del 6000BC, a partir de la I dinastía deja de aparecer lapislázuli en los registros del Antiguo Egipto y vuelve a aparecer mil años más tarde, aproximadamente con Tutankamón, el quiera entender que entienda.


----------

